#launchpad 2005-01-31
<pasc> 'lo
<pasc> what do I have to do to get an account on malone to file bugs on baz?
<SteveA> do you have an account on the ubuntu.com website ?
<SteveA> the account details are the same -- that is, you log in with the same email address and password.
<pasc> ah great
<pasc> thanks
<SteveA> who are you, and what are you doing with baz?
<SteveA> and "hi!"
<pasc> hi
<Kinnison> pasc was at the ubuntu conference in mataro
<Kinnison> he was lifeless' debian AM IIRC
* Kinnison ruffles pasc
<pasc> heh
<pasc> hi daniel
<pasc> SteveA: I believe we had a discussion on the relative merits of uk powerplugs and their ability to be used as hunting implements or construction material
<Kinnison> their primary purpose is to destroy knees and feet
<SteveA> odd then that safety was the motivation for the design.
<SteveA> hurrah for tunnel vision.
<pasc> is it possible to attach a file to a bug report?
<ddaa> SteveA: pasc is a baz fanboy
<ddaa> he also happens to be a froggy, like me
<ddaa> except, in addition, he's autralian
<ddaa> yeah... yeah... I guess the brits are going to say it's much for just one man ;-P
<pasc> ddaa: =-)
* pasc ended up posting a url on the bug, cause he couldn't attach a patch
<ddaa> ;-)
<ddaa> yeah... malone is said to be "still rough"
<ddaa> i did not actually try it yet
<pasc> heh
<pasc> well the baz website said to use that
<ddaa> they did attempt to migrate to malone
<kiko_zzz> "they"?
<ddaa> from yesterday's meeting, it looks like they might stay on bugzilla for a little while
<ddaa> kiko_zzz: the baz devels
<kiko> ddaa, do you have a log of that meeting to forward to brad, mark and I so we can ensure the feature goals are reached?
<ddaa> gne?
<ddaa> it was on #canonical-meeting
<ddaa> so it's ubuntu-logged
<kiko> no chance you could snip the relevant bits for us? :)
<ddaa> but nothing specific about malone was said that I could remember
<pasc> from my point of view, it was non-trivial to report a bug to baz
<pasc> (using malone)
<pasc> if only because i couldn't figure out how to login ;-)
<ddaa> it was just lifeless sketching the baz1.2 roadmap
<ddaa> pasc: I suggest you file a bug on that one ;-)
<kiko> pasc, was the main issue the user account issue, or also something to do with the bug filing workflow?
<pasc> kiko: the user account issue
<ddaa> kiko: he just said something about malone being "in the too hard basket for now"
<pasc> kiko: it's a pretty major problem at the moment though. I mean the baz website says: "We are moving to a new bugtracking system that integrates the Bazaar bugs and fixes with information about what Ubuntu releases have the fix in it. Please file new bugs in Malone."
<kiko> indeed
<lifeless> kiko: bradb: to enlarge on ddaa's comment: I'm considering stopping using Malone in the interim, its too hard to manipulate the volume of bugs we need to - its slower in terms of UI and # of steps, and also slower in performance, than bugzilla.
<kiko> lifeless, we have a week of design in Canada next week to get malone "working"
<lifeless> kiko: bradb: we are migrating too malone, but you cannot just switch one off and one one, the guys have been filing bugs on Malone, and its looking like there are a number of things that we cannot even represent in malone at the moment.
<lifeless> for example, enhancements
<kiko> lifeless, could I ask you to email brad, mark and I a top-10 list of malone issues that we could work on at short notice?
<lifeless> aka feature requests.
<pasc> btw, no one answered my question before. Is it possible to attach something?
<kiko> I know it's extra work for you but it avoids the paper mountain here going out of control
<kiko> pasc, not at the moment, no.
<lifeless> kiko: I'll round up a list of 10 at tomorrows team meeting.
<kiko> thanks, lifeless, I really appreciate it
<pasc> also, will there be a mail interface?
<kiko> yes, there will.
<pasc> cool
<kiko> malone is really in infancy, and its workmodel is decidedly unusual, but it's got a lot of potential 
<lifeless> pasc: there a bunch of dds who want this usable.
<lifeless> ;)
<kiko> that's seriously understating it
<pasc> lifeless: ;-)
<pasc> is there a specific reason why stuff is being show to which people don't have access?
<lifeless> yeah, there were to many links to futz around.
<lifeless> it will all be active soon anyway.
<bradb> lifeless: Enhancements are a really important thing. To my understanding, sabdfl doesn't want to use Malone for feature requests. He wants /another/ app to deal with those.
<lifeless> bradb: thats fine, it can be bugzilla for now. But dealing with two TODO lists will make life really hard.
<lifeless> I don't care how many backend apps do stuff, I want *one* todo list for the release.
<bradb> yep, I agree 110%
<bradb> I haven't gotten sabdfl to agree with me on that yet though. :)
<lifeless> bradb: a straw poll at pants palais got 5-1 results on 'enhancements are bugs with a flag'
<bradb> they are indeed.
* pasc ponders walking down to pants to make it 6-1
<pasc> ;-)
<kiko-afk> sabdfl?
<kiko-afk> daf?
<daf> kiko.
<kiko-afk> daf, dude, can I fit in a phone call with you?
<daf> hmm, let me just check something
<kiko-afk> sure
<daf> I think we're just about to have dinner here
<kiko-afk> I need a good 30 minutes
<kiko-afk> so maybe postpone by an hour?
<daf> sounds good
<kiko-afk> okay
<kiko-afk> you ping me, okay?
<daf> sure
<kiko-afk> thanks, I'm overburdened
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify?  your IRC nick is how people know you.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#launchpad 2006-01-30
<jblack> Who is the expert on user accounts? 
<spiv> jblack: How do you mean?  What do you want to know?
<jblack> > (By the way, is there any way to change my username to 'jam' or
<jblack> > 'jameinel' instead of the full john@arbash-meinel.com?)
<spiv> There's a few things here.  Launchpad names don't contain "@".
<spiv> But it's possible to login with your email address rather than your username, Launchpad's happy either way.
<jblack> He probably thinks this because the login box accepts "john@arbash-meinel.com". 
<spiv> Oh, hmm, maybe launchpad itself only takes email address.
<spiv> Ah, yeah, launchpad.net only allows email addresses for logging in.
<spiv> We could change that, although with browser form autocompletion, it's generally not a big issue.
<spiv> (and existing email addresses have the advantage of being easier to remember than yet another login)
<spiv> So, he could file a bug on Launchpad asking for it to be logging in by nickname to be allowed, rather than just email address.
<spiv> I'm personally a little hesistant to support multiple ways of doing things, it can make things less usuable rather than more.
<jblack> Since launchpad doesn't have a habit of allowing long-lived cookies, if his browser doesn't support saving form data then see where he could get annoyed. *Not that he is
<spiv> Well, cookie lifetime is about to get bumped up to 60 days, I think.
<jblack> 60 days may or may not be reasonable. I think its currently set for browser close.
<spiv> It's currently about 12 hours, iirc.
<spiv> We recently moved the session data into postgres so that it would be persistent across webapp restarts and the like.
<jblack> You look correct. I just double checked.
<jblack> "Don't oversleep! You could have to log in again!"
<spiv> Heh.
<jblack> bradb: ping
<mpt> jblack, he's not here
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Remove an unnecessary LEFT OUTER JOIN from a query generated by the ValidPersonOrTeam vocabulary. r=kiko (r3028: Guilherme Salgado)
<stub> lifeless: Is it ok for me to make multiple cherry picks in bzr, followed by a single commit? Or should I still merge, commit, merge, commit, merge, commit?
<stub> bzr on balleny seems much, much faster
<lifeless> stub: yes, I updated the snapshot
<lifeless> late last week
<lifeless> uhm, we dont record cherry picks as such at the moment
<lifeless> so, do whatever is easiest.
<stub> Doesn't really matter now that commit is quick ;)
<stub> Does IO wait time (as reported by top) mean *just* sucking stuff from disk, or does it measure more than that under Ubuntu?
<stub> c/sucking/sucking and stuffing/
<lifeless> you mean the figure up the top ?
<stub> Yup. The CPU percentage
<lifeless> IIRC the 
<lifeless> percentage of processes blocked on IO
<lifeless> or something like
<lifeless> where IO != disk alone
* fabbione looks around for somebody to kill
<lifeless> thats pretty harsh
<fabbione> Launchpad is offline at the moment for maintenance. It should be back, better than ever, soon. Thanks for your patience.
<lifeless> its being upgraded
<fabbione> should tell me that after i login
<lifeless> HOW?!
<fabbione> before i enter and change stuff?
<fabbione> and push the "commit changes" button?
<lifeless> its a web app - it wasn't offline before, now it is
<fabbione> WEEEEEE
<lifeless> we can't tell how many requests are outstanding
<fabbione> you mean you just started the upgrade in the last 2 minutes?
<lifeless> yes
<fabbione> crap
* fabbione wants to taste some blood :D
<fabbione> ok how long is going to take?
<lifeless> stub: how long is the upgrade looking ?
<lifeless> 20 minutes ?
<stub> lifeless: Done
<lifeless> stub: sweet. fabbione ^^
* fabbione pats stub
<mpt> if we had ultra-persistent logins implemented, fabbione could now just click "Reload"
<mpt> to resubmit the form
<stub> I can get the downtime down to about 5 minutes for most upgrades now ;)
<fabbione> mpt: that did work.. or it seems so
<lifeless> stub: slick
<lifeless> stub: benefits of automation ?
<stub> lifeless: Benefits of planning, multiple app servers, and a more intelligent full text index rebuilder
<mpt> stub, so "soon" can be changed back to "in a few minutes"?
<stub> I'll be updating the rollout docs for 8.0 and the procedures
<mpt> fabbione, cool
<stub> mpt: I can't guarentee that ;) Some upgrades will still take a while depending on how much database stuff needs to happen
<mpt> ok, how long is "a while"? :-) Within an hour?
* stub goes to upgrade the second app server
<stub> mpt: It really depends. Worst case would be about 1.5 hours I *think*, but I won't know for sure until we actually do that case on this hardware. If we have major data migration work to do, it can still be longer. We had one rollout where it took the scripts about 4 hours to run.
<stub> mpt: We do have ultra persistent logins
<stub> There is a bug open on that, because they are too persistent for people using shared computers
<lifeless> 'logout' ?
<mpt> was that introduced recently?
<lifeless> yes
<stub> mpt: We have had persistent logins for a week or two (persistent cookies, and the credentials remembered over server restarts). They used to time out after 12 hours, but this roll out bumped that up to 60 days.
<stub> So if there are any more reports about people getting logged out, either their browser or proxies are screwing them over or we have an undiscovered bug lurking that will be a real pita to find.
<mpt> lifeless, most Web apps with a "Log Out" button still have a "Shared computer" or similar checkbox on the login form
<mpt> for cases when, for example, you pay for ten minutes of time at a cafe and don't *quite* log out in time
<mpt> stub, excellent
<fabbione> lifeless: ping?
<lifeless> pooong
<fabbione> lifeless: i am having a stupid issue with bzr
<fabbione> machine1 has the original archive.
<fabbione> people.ubuntu.com has a pushed one
<fabbione> machine2 branch from people
<fabbione> machine2 can't push to people....
<fabbione> or i can't figure out how to let machine2 to do it
<fabbione> bzr branch sftp://people.ubuntu.com/home/fabbione/public_html/archives/system-integrity-check/
<fabbione> works fine
<fabbione> whatever i try to say to bzr push towards that archive it ends up in an error
<fabbione> note that the archive is perfectly synced
<fabbione> no merges or new commits
<fabbione> bzr: WARNING: Unable to update the working tree of: sftp://people.ubuntu.com/home/fabbione/public_html/archives/system-integrity-check/
<fabbione> what am i missing here?
<lifeless> a) #bzr is the right place
<lifeless> b) its a UI glitch, its perfectly normal and correct
<fabbione> a) ok.. b) what should i do to workaround it?
<lifeless> theres nothing to workaround
<lifeless> check the exit code - its 0
<lifeless> it is giving you a warning, not an error
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks mucho
<lifeless> np
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Drop is_person constraints (r3029: Stuart Bishop)
<BjornT> stub: ping
<stub> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> stub: nevermind, i was about to ask you about how to fix something, but i noticed it has already been fixed in rocketfuel
<carlos_> morning
<SteveA> good morning
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<Kinnison> Morning stevea
* Kinnison thought you weren't allowed to look at your PC
<SteveA> hi Kinnison.
<SteveA> That was yesterday.  I'm much better today.
<Kinnison> SteveA: phew
<SteveA> yeah ;-)
<SteveA> i think i'll take it easy on the eyes today, though
<SteveA> lots of workrave breaks
* Kinnison nods
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> how's it going
<Kinnison> Kaboom!
* kiko yawns
<kiko> hey stub!
<stub> kiko: hey
<kiko> how's it going?
<stub> The usual :-) 
<stub> 'Nother lovely day in the land of smiles
<kiko> naked girls, 30C, thai food, etc?
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<stub> Naked girls are 15 minutes walk away, and only come out at night. But it is 30C and the food is good, cheap and plentiful :)
<kiko> and what about the production update?
<stub> production update all done, patchlevels as discussed
<kiko> thanks stub, rock and roll -- perhaps email launchpad and -users?
<stub> We need that log of changes for -users announcements, otherwise it would be a bit pointless (?)
<kiko> I have a log of changes here, so sure. 
<SteveA> stub: ping?
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> i'm catching up with email
<SteveA> has the cached celeb stuff landed yet?
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> i was thinking about the cached celeb, and the mail thread about it
<SteveA> as sqlobject does cacheing like we want if we get an object by id, and as we want a launchpad instance to fail early if the celebs are not as expected
<SteveA> then we could re-do the celebs to do a single query / set of queries by name to look up celeb ids at startup
<SteveA> and then use celeb ids from then on
<stub> SteveA: Yes
<SteveA> and not need fancy cacheing proxies etc.
<stub> (landed)
<SteveA> __getattribute__ always makes me queasy
<Kinnison> SteveA: __get__ makes me more queasy
<stub> I took jamesh's approach and simplified it, with comments about possible future enhancements.
<SteveA> Kinnison: __get__ ?  as in from a descriptor
<stub> __get__ is just downright wierd, and I havn't found good docs on it yet
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye, as in to do with how @property is done
<kiko> SteveA, I looked at the current solution and it appears to be doing a lot of good in production
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i just read the mail from jamesh
<SteveA> i don't understand the part about thread-safety at the end though
<kiko> SteveA, can you make it a priority this week to get jamesh' __len__ fix reviewed and landed?
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> the final important fix we need to do is inTeam caching
<kiko> I spoke to salgado about this
<SteveA> me too
<kiko> and you, I remember now :)
* kiko laughs
<SteveA> we don't want to do inTeam cacheing as such
<kiko> right
<kiko> you told me
<kiko> so I was asking if you don't want to give salgado an idea of how you want this done, and have him implement it for you to review?
<SteveA> maybe.  i'll look to see where we're up to with it
<kiko> thanks -- I think salgado would appreciate being given that opportunity
<spiv> stub: best doc on descriptors I've seen is http://users.rcn.com/python/download/Descriptor.htm
<stub> spiv: ta
<kiko> stub, is launchpad going down for maintainence?
* Kinnison wonders how upset this would get if I reached deep into this object and changed the receive buffer size
<Kinnison> eight kilobytes is utter shite
<Kinnison> Hmm, it's not the buffer, it's that for some bizarre reason it uses nonblocking receive
* Kinnison goes to look deeper
<matsubara> good morning!
<stub> kiko: nope
<kiko> and the message is gone, too!
* kiko scratches head
<stub> you saw a message?
<kiko> yeah, on the webapp
<stub> bah - one of the appservers hadn't cleared its 'down for maintenance' file
<stub> Sorted
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> SteveA, talk to me, come on
<kiko> 36ms  	SELECT private, owner, activitytimestamp, communityscore, datecreated, activityscore, title, duplicateof, description, hitstimestamp, hits, communitytimestamp, name, summary FROM Bug WHERE id = 633
<kiko> stub, is there any explanation on why that wouldn't take 1ms? contention?
<stub> contention
<stub> Or just busy
* stub checks the load
<kiko> 23ms  	SELECT id FROM BugExternalRef WHERE bug = 633
<stub> Lots of disk activity
<stub> karma updater has kicked in
<stub> Which will continue to be slow until my patch is reviewed and landed
<kiko> stub, what's blocking your review?
<stub> me not nagging anybody?
<SteveA> it's in the general queue
<SteveA> i'll take a look now
<SteveA> i need a change from EMAIL
<kiko> SteveA, can you take that..
<kiko> cool
<kiko> this will be a great week for perf
<SteveA> stub: what does WITHOUT OIDS mean?
<stub> By default tables get a magic column, but it is only really useful in rare cases (and even then, not strictly necessary). We don't need them anyway. 
<stub> I'll be updating all the tables at some point to remove them, but it isn't urgent
<stub> WITHOUT OIDS is the default in 8.1 (or is it 8.0?)
<Kinnison> SteveA: Apparently you were party to some local zope mods on jackass
<Kinnison> SteveA: Did those ever make it into rocketfuel?
<SteveA> stub: reviewed
<SteveA> Kinnison: jackass?
<SteveA> what was running there?
<Kinnison> SteveA: The poppy instance for dak
<SteveA> i don't recall zope mods for that, only poppy mods
<SteveA> is there a problem with running poppy?
<Kinnison> cprov is encountering issues with some tests running on his laptop needing reconnects mid-upload
<cprov> SteveA: yes, maybe you remember something about this issue
<SteveA> as far as i recall, all changes to poppy, and workarounds to connections being aborted on long uploads, were done in the poppy code 
<cprov> SteveA: gustavo added a weird polling on ftp.sock during the upload session, it needs further explanation.
<SteveA> what is the problem you're seeing?
<cprov> SteveA: aparently the ftp connection drops during the upload session (it's not a long one) and the only way to recognize it is polling the ftp.sock (private attribute) and if it's gone ftp.connect() and ftp.login() again
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> so, there is a problem with the default ftp server code that the ftp connection will be aborted during an upload session, if the upload is long
<SteveA> beacuse the control connection will get no data for a while, even though the data connection is getting data
<SteveA> so the control connection will figure "oh, nothing happening, i'll disconnect"
<SteveA> i wrote a fix for poppy that deals with this
<carlos> daf, Seems like tests are not detecting that I don't have installed python2.4-twisted-mail
<carlos> daf, what's using it?
<cprov> SteveA: and is it applied  jackass instance ?
<SteveA> the fix didn't involve polling
<daf> carlos: I can't remember
<SteveA> it involved correctly resetting the activity timer on the control connection whenever some data arrives on the data connection
<cprov> SteveA: the polling is in the client side ...
<SteveA> i have no idea what jackass is for, and where the fix was applied
<daf> carlos: buildd-sequencer.txt is what failed
<daf>     ImportError: You need to have the Twisted Mail package installed to use twisted.protocols.smtp. See http://twistedmatrix.com/projects/mail.
<SteveA> the fix was certainly applied for poppy in production
<SteveA> because longer uploads would always fail without it
<carlos> hmm, I see
<cprov> daf: dapper ?
<carlos> cprov, yes
<daf> cprov: yes
<carlos> daf, import_fascist is missing that import then
<cprov> cprov: twisted pkg was split in a wierd way, maybe lp-deps isn't up 
<carlos> daf, it detected the web package
<carlos> but didn't complain about the mail one
* daf shrugs
<daf> this was when running python test.py -f yesterday
<SteveA> cprov: see poppy/server.py, class STORChannel
<cprov> SteveA: I suspect we are talking about the same patch ... elmo just gave it to me ... will isolate the patch an send you, ok ?
<daf> carlos: and yes, the fascist does appear in the traceback
<SteveA> cprov: ok.  what code are you using? how does it compare to the code in RF?
<carlos> daf, hmmm I don't see it, perhaps other failures are hidding it..
<cprov> SteveA: so, I have RF HEAD and a kind of special zope+poppy instance from elmo
<cprov> SteveA:  I can see the class STORChannel(OriginalSTORChannel):
<cprov> SteveA: I can't see where is the respective code in RF
<cprov> niemeyer: hey, how is it going ?
<niemeyer> Buenos dias!
<kiko> fala niemeyer 
<niemeyer> cprov: So far so good :)
<cprov> niemeyer: maybe you have some info to bug # 29645
<cprov> niemeyer: this is a sabdfl's phrase, you need to find other ;)
<niemeyer> cprov: Ah, didn't know that.. will look for another one :)
<niemeyer> cprov: Will check it
<cprov> niemeyer: good, thx
* niemeyer is not allowed to see the bug..
* niemeyer is surprised for getting a backtrace saying that.. :)
<niemeyer> cprov: ^
<cprov> niemeyer: try again 
<niemeyer> cprov: Is the backtrace expected?
<Kinnison> Umm, given a list L, what's the best way to produce list K which is [ L[0] , L[0:1] , L[0:2] , ..., L ]  ?
<niemeyer> [L[:i]  for i in range(len(L))] ?
<niemeyer> Perhaps (1, len(L))
<cprov> niemeyer: it's not, thought it's been solved, file a bug 
<Kinnison> niemeyer: (1, len(L)+1) does the trick, ta
<niemeyer> Kinnison: The +1 after len(L) shouldn't be needed..
<Kinnison> It is
<Kinnison> otherwise it stops one earlyu
<Kinnison> s/u$//
<niemeyer> Kinnison:
<niemeyer> >>> L = [1,2,3] ; print L[:len(L)] 
<niemeyer> [1, 2, 3] 
<Kinnison> range(a,b) is from a to b-1
<Kinnison> range(10) is 0-9
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Duh, right
* Kinnison tickles niemeyer 
<niemeyer> [L[:i+1]  for i in range(len(L))]  would do the trick then
* Kinnison tries to decide which is nicer
<Kinnison> the latter I think
<Kinnison> kiko, mdz: on libcommand* in universe sources now
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  Karma cache refactoring (r3030: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> rock and roll stub 
<Kinnison> kiko, mdz: libxml*
<Kinnison> I love the initial publish process
<Kinnison> it makes me so happy
<kiko> it is so friggin slow
<cprov> kiko: it's relative, do you have a faster replacement ? so, current publisher is the fastest ! we can have so much fun watching spn crossing the screen like in a 9600 bps terminal ;)
<kiko> like a fast link to QSD in the old days
<cprov> malone: why are assigned "needs-info" bug not listed in "My Assigned Bugs" ? 
<kiko> because they are needs-info.
<cprov> kiko: it's unfair IMO, I would like to keep track of my needs-info bugs too
<kiko> it's been the subject of some debate
<kiko> you can query them using the advanced form if you like
<cprov> kiko: uhm ... could be a solution 
<Kinnison> kiko: If you can work out a faster way to drag a file down from an HTTP server other than using urllib2.urlopen() then you win a prize
* cprov feels the bugzilla deja vu when using Malone Advanced Search 
* Kinnison grins
<kiko> daf, ping?
<daf> kiko: pong
<kiko> daf, you don't talk to me padrino
<daf> oh, bah
<daf> I need to register
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<ddaa> stub: maybe it's me, but when I read your "What is a Product Series" mail, all I see is a barrage of "you're on crack ddaa".
<ddaa> makes it difficult for me to reply
<ddaa> I'll try...
<sivang> bah
<sivang> selecting ValidAssignee timed out for me, any idea?
<sivang> (I was trying to assigna  bug to Scott)
<carlos> spiv, hi, around?
<spiv> carlos: Yeah.
<carlos> spiv, hi, I'm having problems with your suggested 'self.form.extractOneKey' method
<carlos> and I was not able to find any reference to it...
<carlos> isn't it just self.form[key]  ?
<carlos> spiv, I'm talking about review of PoMsgSetPage
<carlos> s/about/about your/
<daf> I think fel.form[key]  can contain a list
<spiv> carlos: let me look at my review, I think I was proposing that there should be one, rather than there is one..
<carlos> hmm
<spiv> carlos: right, it was a hypothetical method name.
<carlos> ok, I misunderstood you :-P
<carlos> daf, really?
<daf> sure
<carlos> daf, I suppose it depends on the form, right?
<spiv> carlos: The thing is, you're doing a fair bit of manual mucking about because you want forms to have more data than simple key/value pairs.
<daf> http://launchpad.net/blah?foo=a&foo=b
<carlos> if you add twice the same entry
<daf> form['foo']  = ['a', 'b'] 
<daf> I think
<carlos> daf, right
<spiv> Although as daf points out, you can actually include the same key multiple times in the same form.
<carlos> spiv, well, our forms should have just one key
<carlos> if we have more than one is either bad user input
<carlos> or a bug
<spiv> carlos: interesting, that wasn't at all clear to me from reading the code.
<carlos> so I think is safe to assume it's just one element and show an error if we get a list
<spiv> Oh, sorry, I see what you mean.
<spiv> I think ;)
<carlos> spiv, let me show you the new code
<carlos> I changed it
<spiv> Sounds good :)
<sivang> ddaa: how can I register my a branch of mine with LP ?
<sivang> ddaa: I have it published and accessible http, can I do that without an admin intervention?
<carlos> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileICjL4I.html
<carlos> spiv, I need to change the extractOneKey call with self.form[] 
<ddaa> sivang: if it's a bzr branch, it's just "add branch" on the corresponding product, or on your person's page if it has no associated product.
<carlos> and I suppose that I should also check if 'key' is a list to show an error
<spiv> carlos: So, I guess I didn't explain my idea so well.
<sivang> ddaa: ok, is it ok to open a project for it, if it's a project based on a specification?
<carlos> spiv, I discarded the record idea
<spiv> carlos: It looks to me as if it would be simpler if you could pass structs in forms.
<carlos> spiv, I have the explanation in my email
<spiv> carlos: because really set_1_msgid and set_1_translation_... look like they're effectively different attributes of the same thing.
<spiv> Hmm, ok.
<spiv> You mean the specific implementation, or the whole concept?
<ddaa> sivang: you mean "a product". You can create a product if you want, you do not need to, and I believe you are able to change the product after registration, so you can postpone the product creation.
<carlos> spiv, but as a summary, I don't think we need to add support for records just for this part of launchpad, we don't have a hard restriction on them
<ddaa> sivang: just do what makes most sense to you, if that's not supported by Launchpad, that's a bug.
<spiv> carlos: Well, you're basically doing the same thing ad hoc.
<carlos> spiv, you are right, it's a record, the concept is what you said, but the implementation... I'm not sure we should do it now unless other parts of launchpad can reuse it too
<daf> spiv: yeah, it's almost like a dum/restore
<spiv> carlos: So I'd be tempted to just use the stuff that's already built into zope 3 to ease this stuff.
<daf> dump
<daf> (written late one night in Mark's flat, IIRC)
<carlos> hmm I thought we need to do some changes to launchpad to be able to use it
<carlos> spiv, if it's already there... I will try that path then
<spiv> carlos: It seems to be in there already, I think, but maybe it needs a small tweak to activate it.
<carlos> ok, I need to talk later with SteveA I will check it with him
<carlos> to be sure
<carlos> spiv, thanks
<spiv> carlos: I would like to get a zope expert's opinion on the topic, too, because I'm not sure if that particular feature is considered a good idea in zope 3 or not.
<spiv> Yeah, check with Steve.
<daf> what code is this, by the way?
<spiv> As far as the review goes:
<daf> s/code/branch/
<carlos> daf, PoMsgSetPage
<daf> aha
<carlos> daf, chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/PoMsgSetPage/
<spiv> I'm happy enough for that code to be merged with your ad hoc pulling processing of this structured form -- but I strongly suspect this won't be the only bit of launchpad where this may be useful, hence my interest in a more general solution.
<daf> let's file a bug on it
<carlos> daf, let's ask Steve first ;-)
<daf> I think it would simplify the code in a good way
<daf> even if it's only useful here
<daf> sure, pending Steve's approval
<carlos> ok
<spiv> carlos: Thanks for describing your use case for me so I fully understand what you need
<carlos> spiv, no, thanks for your input ;-)
<spiv> daf: I agree it would be nicer, but if it's just for this one piece of code, it may not be worth it.
<spiv> Anyway, we have a plan of action now :)
<daf> yes
<SteveA> spiv: there is various form marshalling stuff in zope3, as in zope2.  but i think it is not the right way to do it -- it leads to more problems than it solves
<SteveA> and it is largely unused for that reason, and also because we have forms and widgets now for the same kind of thing
<sivang> daf: so, how can I remove the project I've open and open a product instead of it, and associate the bzr branch to it?
<daf> sadly, you can't delete projects
<SteveA> spiv: we could think about adapting a request to an IFormData kind of thing, and have useful APIs on an IFormData, perhaps
<sivang> daf: AFAICT I only need one product with one associated branch
<daf> I would just create a product with the same name
<SteveA> spiv: including getOneKey or some such
<daf> then there should be an "Add Branch" link
<sivang> daf: ok, will do, thanks
<SteveA> so, we can have a launchpad-specific API on forms without extending the Zope3 request a lot
<spiv> SteveA: I thought that might be the case (about the existing form marshalling).
<spiv> It would be nice to have a cleaner solution.
<spiv> Although I'm not sure if there's any other places we need it.
<spiv> It seems like something that would be useful more than once, but maybe not....
<sivang> daf: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29655 <== this is it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29655: "selecting ValidAssignee times out" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Unconfirmed
<sivang> daf: now , I will go find out what about that meeintg, If I'm cleanred I'll brb, if not it's bbiab
<daf> ok :)
<SteveA> spiv: can you tell me the outcome of the librarian error stuff?
<spiv> SteveA: still unsure what the cause is
<spiv> stub: have you updated the staging librarian config to only listen on localhost?
<spiv> SteveA: stub was going to change the staging librarian to listen only localhost, which shouldn't break anything that ought to be using it, and hopefully cause errors in a rogue gina or whatever it is that's putting garbage into it from somewhere else.
<spiv> SteveA: If that doesn't work, I think your suggestion about getting clients to declare what db they're using when they upload will be needed.
<spiv> I guess the clever way to do that would be to figure out a query that gives a unique result on each database we have, so both the client and the server can do the query and check that they're consistent.
<SteveA> i think we should have the client say the database details anyway
<SteveA> perhaps in an X-whatever HTTP header
<SteveA> then at least we can debug this
<spiv> (Well, the upload protocol isn't HTTP, it's just something similar but much simpler)
<spiv> Yeah, and extra header on the uploads would be the way to do it.
<spiv> We'll have to phase it in, though, rather than make the server require it immediately.
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> make it optional at first
<spiv> We can always make the server log a warning (including source IP) if it doesn't get the header.
<SteveA> the other way to do it is to have a table with one col and one row saying the database id
<SteveA> and include that instead
<SteveA> but that sounds more complicated
<SteveA> although maybe needed when we have multiple database back-ends
<spiv> If there's a way to query the dbname and/or hostname, that'd probably do.
<spiv> I'm sure stub will have a good idea for this.
<SteveA> it won't do when we have multiple database back-ends
<spiv> Hmm, true.
<SteveA> whichever way it happens, please do this soon
<spiv> Here's a partial solution:
<SteveA> as even being able to log things will allow us to debug it better
<spiv> query LaunchpadDatabaseRevision
<stub> eh?
<spiv> stub: we're discussing how to make sure the librarian server and clients are using the same database, so we don't get id stomping.
<spiv> As appears to be happening on staging.
<stub> Each of our databases has a unique name, so we can query that
* stub looks up the function
<sivang> daf: back for 15 minutes
<stub> spiv: SELECT current_database()
<sivang> daf: can you try re-assign the bug in question and see if validAssignee times out for you as well?
<spiv> SteveA: I can do it on Monday, but can't do it any sooner.  (I'm about to go to bed, then it's a public holiday, a day of leave, then a weekend, and I won't have internet access probably)
<daf> sivang: who did you try to reassign it to?
<sivang> daf: I searched for Keybuk 's email / account name
<daf> oh, to Scott
<sivang> daf: yeah :)
<stub> spiv: I didn't update the staging librarian to only listen on localhost, as you pointed out that parameter was used by both the client and server and that syntax would only work on the server end.
<stub> oh.... I was going to get the port blocked.
<spiv> stub: Well, there's ways around that.
<stub> Which I won't do now anyway, as staging is being used for testing by the soyuz stuff, so drescher needs to be able to connect
<spiv> stub: Are the client and server using the same deployment?
<spiv> Ah.
<stub> spiv: yes
<spiv> Ok, then here's the dodgy way: 
<sivang> Kinnison: should this imrpove once sessions are stored in pg rather in zodb ?
<spiv> directly edit the "uploadPort = str(config.librarian.upload_port)" line of daemons/librarian.tac to have the "tcp:12345:interface=127.0.0.1" or whatever string.
<spiv> But if certain other hosts actually need to connect, a port block is probably better anyway.
<Kinnison> sivang: yes
<spiv> Ok, it's way too late, I must sleep.
<spiv> G'night all.
<spiv> stub: If you can try the port blocking solution in the interim until I code up the SELECT current_database() check, that'd be great.
<Keybuk> why does Launchpad time out logins?
<Keybuk> can't it be set to just remember sessions forever?
<Kinnison> IIRC it's not launchpad so much as the session affinity crap on the load balancer
<stub> Keybuk: It now should only timeout logins after 60 days or when your browser decides not to bother sending cookies any more. So if you havn't logged in for 12 hours, that is to be expected but it should be sorted as of this rollout.
<sivang> daf: let me know ifyou need anything else
<stub> Kinnison: That is now off. We no longer need it.
<Kinnison> stub: we're finally using the postgres db?
<stub> Kinnison: Yes. As of a week or two ago. I just switched the 60 day timeout on today though.
* sivang is away for some more
<Kinnison> stub: right
<Kinnison> stub: and that's 60 days from last use? Not 60 days from login?
<stub> 60 days of inactivity (I hope ;) )
<Kinnison> good
<stub> Back in an hour...
<Kinnison> ciau
<ddaa> Keybuk: I think your feedback would be useful in the "what is a product series" discussion I'm having with stub on the launchpad mailing list.
<Keybuk> ddaa: ok, I'll look at that -- I'm up to date with launchpad atm except any mail that happened while I was at the gym
<ddaa> Keybuk: it looks like this discussion is more about what ProductSeries should mean, and why it ended up this way historically. I think you have been an important actor in designing this part, and it has not changed recently.
<ddaa> Also, the HCT/Dyson stuff are the primary clients of this data, as I understand the situation.
<Keybuk> heh, the only actor who did ProductSeries was Mark :)
<Keybuk> it was a surprise to me when it turned up overnight too
<ddaa> whatever, if we can agree on a way to get rid of it, I would be happy.
<ddaa> hu, that's not what I mean...
<daf> sivang: sorry, was on the phone
<daf> sivang: which bug were you reassigning?
<daf> 29654?
<ddaa> If we can figure out what it's really useful for, and provide a model that's more in line with the use cases, i would be happy
<ddaa> and less confusing, too
<ddaa> (sounds better that way)
* carlos -> lunch
* ddaa when reading his mail, that verbs useless in english
<ddaa> they more bandwidth and they not needed
<jbailey> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16216 has a link to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/16216
<Ubugtu> Ubuntu bug 16216: "start week day wrong in Spanish" Product: Ubuntu, Component: locales, Severity: normal, Assigned to: jbailey@ubuntu.com, Status: NEW
<jbailey> But this doesn't take me to the right bug in Launchpad, it takes me to the one that pointed me to the bug in bugzilla.
<jbailey> help? =)
<daf> ?!
<daf> searching for site:launchpad.net "start week day wrong in Spanish" yields no results
<daf> my primary suggestion at this point is to mail James H
<jbailey> daf: Thanks. =)
<daf> no worries
<daf> ah -- perhaps the redirect just points to the first bug it finds that's watching the bugzilla bug
<daf> still can't find the imported bug, though
<jbailey> That's a much nicer thought than more dataloss.
<daf> sadly, I rather suspect that the bug didn't get imported
<daf> on the bright side, importing it should be easy
<daf> but on the third hand, this could affect lots of other bugs that we haven't noticed yet
<kiko> salgado, did cprov and Kinnison's answers satisfy you?
<kiko> daf, jbailey: can you email the list with the evidence so we can deal with that
<jbailey> kiko: I've emailed jamesh directly, per dafs notes.  Should I just send the same email to the launchpad list?  It was mostly a snapshot of the IRC conversation.
<kiko> please do -- if it's not on-list, it is lost
<jbailey> kiko: Also, I was hoping to ping him about the dataloss since the conversion (new comments going into bugzilla)
<kiko> jbailey, how have these comments been going in?
<kiko> and has it stopped happening?
<jbailey> kiko: No idea.
<jbailey> Also no idea.
<jbailey> Pure fluke that I noticed,  james said he'd run a query to see how bad it was.
<kiko> I can do it
<jbailey> Usually I disable all bugzilla bugmail.
<daf> ouch
<salgado> kiko, I haven't reached that point in my inbox yet. :-(
<daf> ddaa: I've pushed my o-b-t
<kiko> salgado, is it that bad?
<daf> ddaa: I think I've covered the major things we talked about
<ddaa> daf: that's good news
<ddaa> daf: are you asking me to review it?
<kiko> daf is giving out copious amounts of good news today
<salgado> kiko, not really, I was fixing some issues Bjorn pointed on his review and I'm now reviewing matsubara's branch
<kiko> ah, cool.
<daf> ddaa: er, I don't know :)
<ddaa> daf: that's fine if you don't. I trust you to have the situation better rather than worse.
<kiko> ddaa, if you have time, feel free to review it
<daf> if ddaa doesn't spiv will be pretty keen, I think
<daf> (it's blocking is push-sftp stuff)
<ddaa> I think it will land sooner if I do not look at it :)
<kiko> okay, send it to spiv
<kiko> does anyone know where the debbugs sync tool lives in our tree?
<kiko> SteveA?
<bradb> kiko: lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/debbugs.py
<kiko> bradb, is that the only thing that exists? nothing uses debbugs?
* kiko scratches head
<kiko> didn't jamesh review this?
<bradb> This was written long before we did code reviews.
<bradb> So I doubt anyone but Mark has read it.
<kiko> but I was sure that james had reviewed this.. wtf
<bradb> Could be.
<kiko> is THAT the only thing that exists?
<kiko> mark said "it was nearly ready" 100x
<bradb> Only thing I know of.
<stub> kiko: debugs was due to be rolled out, but has probably grown some hair
<stub> It was ready and waiting but couldn't be switched on until GIna was in production
<stub> So now it will need testing against staging by someone to get things working again and confirm it is all happy.
<kiko> stub, where the hell does it live in our tree then?
<kiko> I mean, I can't find it
<ddaa> stub: would you mind checking that PQM is not stuck?
<stub> cronscripts/update-debwatches.py and cronscripts/create-debwatches.py
<stub> Some tests would be nice too, but that might involve reverse engineering debbugs in order to create some sample data (or bribing colin or ian or whoever to help)
<kiko> I disagree with doing a completely different solution to updating watches
<kiko> at a glance I say we should adapt this to malone/externalsystem.py
<kiko> but.. 
<stub> Currently running buildbot tests...
<stub> bug no activity...
<kiko> buildbot tests have been caught hanging before
<kiko> stub, would it be possible to tail the log output somewhere consistently?
<stub> kiko: Could be done in test_on_merge.py I guess - just spool the output to /tmp/whatever and keep flushing
<ddaa> stub: please kill that bitch
<daf> ddaa: "please" and "bitch" are somewhat incongruous :)
* ddaa is actively designing the thing that will replace buildbot
<stub> ddaa: Needed a kill -9 again
<ddaa> yeah, same as last time... no wonder...
<daf> fuxtex
<ddaa> fuxtex mean anything...
<SteveA> daf: hello.  voice call?
<ddaa> any deadlock situation appears to cause a block on a futex call when using strace
<daf> SteveA: sure -- mobile or Skype?
* stub goes to bed
<kiko> night stub 
<ddaa> well... not any, but many of them...
<SteveA> daf: skype
<daf> SteveA: ready
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  fix bug 2653, don't show information about email attachments, like GPG signatures, in comments. (r3031: Bjorn Tillenius)
<ddaa> sigh
<ddaa> it's my cscvs compatibility patch that causes buildbot to hang...
<carlos> SteveA, hi, sorry I had some network problems...
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bugs
<Keybuk> ^ bradb: the first bug says "in progress (unassigned)" ... but it's assigned to me!
<jordi> hello
<carlos> jordi, hi
<bradb> Keybuk: I'll report a bug, thanks.
<carlos> jordi, yesterday I saw that the wiki is not updated with the new procedure to upload new translations
<carlos> jordi, and there are some pending imports there
<carlos> are you still handling them?
<carlos> (the ones from the wiki)
<Keybuk> bradb: your new form ... my one main comment is that it's too bunched up
<Keybuk> could we have some more whitespace between each row
<Keybuk> otherwise the text kinda merges into one, and I have to stare hard to actually tell where one bug begins or ends
<Keybuk> another option would be to white/grey the cells
<Keybuk> actually, white/grey would probably work nicely
<bradb> Keybuk: How do you think it compares to http://flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/90749634/ ?
<jordi> carlos: yeah, there are a few new ones, and others that are cruft (ie, need mailing the requester and telling them that they are being rejected)
<bradb> i.e. three-column vs. two-column layout
<Keybuk> bradb: that is just a mess, frankly
<jordi> carlos: sometimes they need investigation to see if requester = upstream and it takes time
<Keybuk> too much information to sift though to find a bug
<jordi> I had been focusing on the new quue fir a while
<Keybuk> bradb: if the Reported.*EST stuff was in a lighter colour (like silver) it wouldn't be too bad
* ddaa imagines a "zoom bar"
<carlos> jordi, I think you should add a note to the wiki page and update the wiki so the new additions are directly on the new queue...
<bradb> Keybuk: If we silvered or removed that row, and removed the "Last Updated" line, which UI do you prefer, the two-column or three-column layout?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Launchpad FAQ page (/faq) (r3032: Dafydd Harries)
<Keybuk> bradb: if the table one had alternate colours for the rows, definitely the table
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> let me do it now
<bradb> Keybuk: ok, thanks. I'm making some small tweaks to the two-column layout and am planning to send the data I've collected to launchpad@
<carlos> jordi, thanks
<bradb> Keybuk: bug 29671 for what you reported earlier
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29671: "Listing shows bug "unassigned" even when it's assigned" Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29671
<Keybuk> ah ok
<daf> SteveA: http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/python/2005/11/03/twill.html
<daf> SteveA: skip to page 3
<daf> SteveA: even better, http://wwwsearch.sourceforge.net/mechanize/
<sadhermi1> hi
<seb128> hi
<seb128> carlos: around?
<SteveA> daf: yes.  this is basically what we'll be using as soon as we get the new zope3.
<daf> SteveA: excellent
<carlos> seb128, hi
<seb128> hey :)
<seb128> carlos: a french user pointed https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gsmartcard/+pots/gsmartcard/fr/+translate which has 0 string to translate
<seb128> carlos: it's not a main package, so it has been imported by somebody?
<jordi> seb128: by an accident
<seb128> jordi: what kind of accident? 
<carlos> seb128, any dapper translation resource that we have imported was done by mistake
<seb128> change dapper by breezy
<seb128> still 0 string
<carlos> seb128, we didn't disabled the old import script when dapper was open on production
<carlos> seb128, then, it's a bug with that package
<carlos> let me check...
<seb128> thank you
<carlos> seb128, seems like the .pot file was never imported
<carlos> I will check why
<seb128> ok, thank you
<carlos> seb128, that .pot file is completely broken
<carlos> seb128, has duplicated entries
<seb128> carlos: ah, so that's a package bug? 
<carlos> seb128, yes
<seb128> hum
<carlos> I will fix manually breezy's one
<seb128> but you import universe to rosetta?
<seb128> I thought it was main only
<carlos> seb128, the new policy says that we are not going to do that
<carlos> but we did it already for breezy
<carlos> I will block it for dapper
<seb128> ok, thank you
<jordi> where's kiko?
<SteveA> jordi: london office, which is disconnected right now
<jordi> ah
<jordi> requirements?
<jordi> ~
<jordi> damn
<jordi> sorry
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5952
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5952: "Group "owners" should be able to add translators" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
<jordi> I don't quite understand his last comment
<iwj> I sent a mail to malone but haven't had an ack.  What does that mean ?  (Sent at 16:11:25, but against flashplayer-{nonfree,mozilla}).
<BjornT> iwj: seems that your signature didn't verify properly. currently you don't get an error message when such errors occurs, which you should.
<iwj> My signature didn't verify properly ?  In what way ?
<iwj> Hmm.  gpg agrees.
<iwj> I made the signature with mailcrypt.
<AlinuxOS> carlos, in this "ka" georgian seciton... are there only main packges..
<AlinuxOS> ?
<carlos> AlinuxOS, talking about rosetta-breezy.tar.gz?
<AlinuxOS> yes
<carlos> AlinuxOS, yes, there are only translations for main
<AlinuxOS> example I have metacity.po file can I put there?
<AlinuxOS> every package is tested on my system
<AlinuxOS> only gnome-menus dosen't work (a known reason)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, if msgfmt -v -c your_file.po -o /dev/null works that's ok
<AlinuxOS> carlos, so I can put metacity.po there
<carlos> yes
<AlinuxOS> ok
<carlos> are you going to send a full tarball to pitti?
<iwj> Yay, an error message with a comprehensible complaint.
<carlos> AlinuxOS, I think it's enough if you just send your files
<AlinuxOS> carlos, he told me that I can send only a "ka" seciton to him.
<AlinuxOS> yes...
<carlos> oh, ok
<AlinuxOS> he makes them in this night...
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> I'll import them to rosetta too :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, and what about mozilla locales?
<AlinuxOS> I have mozilla locales too
<carlos> AlinuxOS, not yet integrated with language packs
<AlinuxOS> I have ka_GE.xpi
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> in breezy or in dapper?
<carlos> we will try to have it integrated with dapper
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> ok :) mozilla is ready
<AlinuxOS> 1.0.7 verison.
<ddaa> cool, I can reproduce the buildbot hang here
<ddaa> there is still hope
<ddaa> (somewhere...)
<carlos> AlinuxOS, talk with Martin to include it on dapper
<ddaa> basically, it looks like our buildbot has bitrotten into incompatibility with breezy's twisted...
<iwj> Woohoo.  Now I have a bug reply mail saying my bug has been filed but the bug doesn't exist.
<iwj> Subject: [Bug 29677]  Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox
<iwj> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29677 = 404
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #29677: Bug does not exist
<iwj> https://launchpad.net/bugs/29677 = 404
<Ubugtu> Error: Error getting Malone bug #29677: Bug does not exist
<iwj> Yes, Ubugtu, I know !
<iwj> Oh, wow, one of these bugs has a bit of Emacs mail mode header junk in it.  Oh well.
* iwj reports another bug in the bug reporting.
<carlos> SteveA, will we have a skype call today?
<zyga> carlos: good day  :-)
<carlos> zyga, hi
<ddaa> lifeless: buildbot broken
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm looking into cscvs right now, removing gnarly cruft as a warm up
<ddaa> I'd like to put bzr support in ASAP, and I see no reason to keep on carrying the arch support
<Nafallo> bzr sounds good to me. I'm a real bzr-fanboy since today :-)
<Nafallo> (before that I was a fake fanboy ;-))
<ddaa> how do you feel about a bunch of crack (the whole meta-cvs thing, in fact) getting removed to keep just the bit that matters: the foo->database logic and then the database->bzr logic?
<ddaa> Nafallo: lot of work to do to get there, but I'm trying to avoid getting stuck into maintaining an insane cvs->baz->bzr toolchain.
<Nafallo> I completly understand why :-)
<sivang> ddaa: better kill it when it\'s still young
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> nice wording :-)
<sivang> Nafallo: I know ddaa will like it :)
<lifeless> ddaa: not sure what you mean
<lifeless> ddaa: FWIW today is a public holiday here
<lifeless> if you mean the abstract VCS interface, thats about the only thing that made cscvs bearable to work with when dealing with svn and cvs at the same time
<ddaa> ho, no, that's the good part of it
<ddaa> I mean stuff like "checkout", "diff", etc.
<ddaa> and cmds.todo
<ddaa> anyway, have a nice holiday
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> well frankly I'd ignore that
<lifeless> as it has nothing to do with arch/bzr support
<lifeless> and if we ever get to release cscvs again, its kinda useful
<ddaa> well, if you say it's useful...
<ddaa> and I do plan to get cscvs released, if only because I do want to spend the rest of my career fixing it.
<ddaa> lifeless: so, what do you think of rooting out arch support?
#launchpad 2006-01-31
<stub> lifeless: In case you are keeping score, I had to kill -9 that same buildbot test again for ddaa last night
<lifeless> stub: thanks
<Burgundavia> help, I am trying to report a bug on a package LP claims doesn't exist
<carlos> hi
* Kinnison makes rude noises about how much RAM running more than one batch process at once needs
<Kinnison> stub: has gina been running against asuka?
<stub> Kinnison: Yes
<stub> Kinnison: It has been dying with a Librarian upload failure though, so may not have completed for a while
<Kinnison> ARGH
* Kinnison is sure he asked for asuka to be left alone
* Kinnison was running publisher tests
* Kinnison cries
<stub> I remember you asking about the database synchronization, but not Gina :-(
<Kinnison> Urgh
<Kinnison> Not the end of the world
<Kinnison> but not ideal
<Kinnison> Can you make sure it's definitely not trying now?
<stub> Yup. 
<stub> Done
<Kinnison> ''cos it keeps killing the publisher
<stub> Deadlock?
<Kinnison> bizarre deadlock or else librarian errors
<SteveA> morning
<Kinnison> hi steve
<kiko> good morning
<kiko> hello SteveA 
<kiko> how are you?
<kiko> stub, is staging.ubuntu.com working?
<kiko> hmm, just slow
* Kinnison imagines it would be slow
<Kinnison> We are doing a full publish
<stub> Poor thing only has one CPU - be nice!
<kiko> on staging?
<Kinnison> indeed. This is uberslow
<Kinnison> stub: I just killed gina on drescher in order to have more ram for the publishing runs
<stub> Yup
* Kinnison thought he should tell you
<stub> Feel free to disable it in lp_import's crontab
<stub> since it will kick off again in a few hours otherwise
<Kinnison> okay
<kiko> stub, I was talking to SteveA about all the queries for teamparticipation
<kiko> and he was telling me about CrowdControl
<kiko> what do you think of that angle?
<carlos> kiko, hi, is CrowdControl already implemented?
<kiko> nope.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> we're considering it now, but I am unsure of how this will affect caching of participation
<stub> kiko: Depends on when crowd control lands
<stub> We will still need caching - just need to implement it in crowds or in teamparticipation
<kiko> ah.
<kiko> that makes more sense.
<kiko> so I was thinking that we could have inTeam() be caching
<kiko> using a similar strategy as we used for launchpad celebs
<stub> Sounds good. Might be some edge cases when removing yourself from a team, but the foaf tests should point them out (?)
<kiko> I spoke to salgado about that
<kiko> and he and I agree that it's silly
<stub> Would this shave hundreds of queries off some pages, or just a few?
<kiko> that you can definitely cache inTeam for a request
<kiko> about 20 for a few pages, ten for most
<kiko> it's not a massive win like celebs were
<stub> There are more urgent areas then
<kiko> well
<stub> eg. the bug report I filed earlier today :-(
<kiko> it can probably be done cheaply, but tell me about your bug?
<kiko> also, did you see my oopses email?
<stub> Bug 29725
<kiko> Ubugtu, wake up
<kiko> Ubugtu, bug 29725
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugtracker associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29725: "Timeout trying  to register a Launchpad branch" Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed http://launchpad.net/bugs/29725
<stub> kiko: Nope - not that I recall
<kiko> stub, can you check it out?
<kiko> there's a query in there i'd like you to look at
<stub> Where is the email?
<kiko> launchpad list?
<SteveA> stub: what i want to do is this:
<kiko> aren't you reading that any more? :)
<SteveA>  - land crowdcontrol, so there's just one query per security lookup
<SteveA>  - make security queries cached on GETs
<SteveA>  - see whether security queries still need cacheing on POSTs
<stub> What was the title of the email 'oopses email' is a bit vague.
<kiko> it as "A set of oopses"
<kiko> and it was the latest email to the list
<stub> hasn't arrived yet. Last I have is one from Bjorn
<kiko> something's wrong with your mail
<kiko> I sent it last night, about 12h ago
<kiko> To: The Soyuz Team at Launchpad <launchpad@lists.canonical.com>,
<kiko>         Stuart Bishop <stuart@stuartbishop.net>
<kiko> SteveA, can you make sure the __len__ patch progresses (and lands?) today?
<kiko> I fear it is stuck
<kiko> where is jamesh? ah, I know
<stub> kiko: Last thing from you on the launchpad mailing list was Launchpad Report for 2006-01-25
<stub> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-January/author.html
<stub> kiko: Check your mail queue
<kiko> stub, uhm, no, you're mistaken
<kiko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-January/007401.html
<kiko> however
<kiko> I did send it with a different From: header than usual
<SteveA> kiko: jamesh is at the linux conf.  i have the __len__ patch on my list for this week.
<kiko> great.
<SteveA> kiko: so, maybe not today
<kiko> you should aim to get it in early so we can check it on staging before rollout..
<Kinnison> hat's up with asuka being so slow all of a sudden?
<kiko> SteveA, what else is on your plate this week?
<Kinnison> s/^/w/
<Kinnison> carlos: can you not run your hideous selects on asuka?
<Kinnison> carlos: It's killing my stuff and I'm already 36 hours behind on a deadline
* stub goes to dinner
<Kinnison> carlos: It would be really nice if asuka wasn't almost constantly io-blocked because of whatever query you're running.
<Kinnison> hey sabdfl
<kiko> sab d f l, take a bow
<carlos> Kinnison, my scripts are executed at 4:00AM we should not have anything running now...
<carlos> let me check
<sabdfl> kiko: ?
<carlos> oh, I see, it's still running. But should be finish soon, anyway, I can kill it. I forgot to chante it to run once per week 
<kiko> how are you, sabdfl?
<matsubara> good morning!
<Kinnison> carlos: if it could be knocked dead I'd really appreciate it
<carlos> Kinnison, it's already killed
<kiko> hello matsubara 
<jordi> kiko: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/5952 <--- I don't quite understand what you ask in your comment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5952: "Group "owners" should be able to add translators" Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Confirmed
<kiko> jordi, I have a request for you today
<jordi> Sr. Kiko, qu tal?
<kiko> muy bien
<matsubara> kiko: hi kiko
<Kinnison> carlos: hopefully the postgresql child will notice soon and die too
<kiko> jordi, you know translation teams?
<carlos> Kinnison, I just updated the crontab to be executed on Sundays
<kiko> jordi, well, they can be shared between multiple products and projects and distros
<Kinnison> Also, anyone know what the debbugs mirror is all about?
<Kinnison> that's chewwing CPU/disk
<jordi> kiko: yes
<carlos> kiko, I don't think it's a big issue
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> if you trust the list of translators... you should trust the 'owner' of that list...
<kiko> carlos, that's not the point
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<kiko> who is the owner of the list, carlos?
<carlos> kiko, atm, the Rosetta experts
<kiko> carlos, the bug calls for context owners being able to appoint new translators
<carlos> oh, context owners?
<carlos> no, that's broken
<kiko> read the bug, carlos.
<carlos> kiko, I read it some days ago and forgot the 'context' word
<carlos> sorry
<kiko> sure.
<carlos> kiko, the title is broken then
<jordi> kiko: well, it may only apply to the very specific groups like KDE or Plone.
<kiko> jordi?
<carlos> "Group owners" are not context owners
<kiko> jordi, even so, any product owner can go and assign a pre-existing translation team to themselves, right?
<kiko> so let's say I create a product
<kiko> say "make the plone translation team my translation team"
<Kinnison> woohoo, pgsql noticed and now my publishing is going way faster
<Kinnison> carlos: thanks dude
<kiko> then I would be able to add people at will
<kiko> and potentially displease the plone people
<kiko> salgado!
<jordi> kiko: aha. We somehow shouldn't assume this random dude creating the "plone-fake-project-to-take-over-real-plone-muhaha" can do it.
<kiko> jordi, can you say that again?
<jordi> "muhaha", I know you'd like that part.
<jordi> I mean:
<carlos> jordi, that has an easy fix, just add an owner to the translation group instead of using the product's owner
<jordi> If Plone translators has an "owner", then nobody else can be the owner unless it's changed by Launchpad management
<jordi> carlos: correct
<carlos> so Only the maintainers of the translation group can change it, for Plone, only people that the plone project tell us, will be able to appoint new translators
<jordi> yes
<kiko> carlos, what about shared teams? but okay..
<kiko> carlos, jordi: can you update the bug with the suggested plan?
<jordi> I can
<carlos> kiko, it's not a big problem
<carlos> translators will be appointed only by the ones that created that team
<kiko> sounds okay.
<carlos> so if the project Foo uses the Plone team
<sabdfl> kiko: well thanks. sick today but enjoying LCA nonetheless, timezones a bit bollocksed but hey this is the asia tour :-)
<carlos> will get any translator that the Plone admins want
<kiko> sabdfl, how sick is "sick"? mdz and I unscrewed the showerhead at the hotel today, for improved personal hygiene
<kiko> carlos, somehow, I think we should have used groups for TTs but..
<kiko> I mean, groups have admins, owners, etc -- everything we would have needed :)
<jordi> TT, expand?
<kiko> translation teams?
<jordi> err :P
<kiko> doh
<jordi> thanks
<kiko> jordi, so, I have a special request for you
<kiko> can you come up with the top 10 FAQs for launchpad?
<jordi> yes?
<kiko> just questions
<jordi> for Launchpad?
<kiko> I can produce answers
<kiko> yes
<kiko> see staging.ubuntu.com/faq ?
<lbm> i get timeouts on https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/da/+translate
<kiko> that's daf's 15-minute fix
<carlos> kiko, the problem is that they lack the language information
<lbm> OOPS-26D138
<kiko> carlos, we could have annotated them
<jordi> Not sure. I have little input for some parts of launchpad
<carlos> kiko, for the language teams we are using groups
<carlos> so it's only to associate a language with a team
<jordi> I mostly do rosetta and do some malone and doap at user level
<carlos> kiko, that what's the initial plan, but it was decided to go this way....
<kiko> jordi, that's okay
<carlos> kiko, btw, current FAQ page points to the legal page as a Rosetta specific page, but we have information there for Malone too
<jordi> kiko: I'll think about it.
<carlos> and soyuz 
<kiko> carlos, I'll fix that faq as soon as I have more inputs, friday the latest
<carlos> ok
<jordi> kiko: is there ongoing navigation improvement work for launchpad?
<jordi> I still get many people saying they get lost
<kiko> jordi, well, ongoing is a difficult word. we definitely know it needs to be improved
<salgado> BjornT_, around?
<jordi> ok, the log of this conversation is in malone now.
<jordi> carlos: I submitted some import queue bugs
<carlos> jordi, cool, thanks
<carlos> I will try to handle them as soon as possible
<carlos> jordi, did you set priorities on them?
<carlos> about which ones are the "must have fixed" and which ones are the wishes?
<BjornT_> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi BjornT_, any news on that review I replied to you yesterday?
<BjornT_> salgado: yes, i'll reply to your mail after the meeting, i have to get something to eat now
<salgado> BjornT, great. thanks. :)
<lbm> argh, i need a complete export of gnomebaker (main) translations
<lbm> i get timeouts
<kiko> lbm, oops id? please don't stop giving them to me, I am collecting evidence :)
<lbm> kiko: OOPS-26D138, OOPS-26A181
<lbm> kiko: i get timeout when i try accessing https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/XX/+translate
<lbm> which is the only place i can export afair
<kiko> carlos, is lbm right?
<carlos> lbm, https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/XX should allow you to export too
<lbm> carlos: of all languages?
<carlos> lbm, a full export?
<carlos> lbm, https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/
<carlos> there you have a link for a full export
<lbm> carlos: yes, where can i find the link in the future?
<carlos> lbm, selecting that template from gnomebaker
<carlos> you get that url
<lbm> your right :)
<lbm> how could i not see that?
<carlos> SteveA, seems like the suggestions are not fast enough, the problem lbm has is related with the suggestions :-(
<lbm> well, thanks :)
<carlos> lbm, you are welcome
<kiko> lbm, I'll look into that timeout today, hopefully something we can improve.
<jordi> carlos: no I didn't
<lbm> kiko: great
<carlos> btw... how is that we are showing back traces with the timeouts?
<SteveA> suggestions don't need to be right up to date.  maybe some kind of cacheing will help
<kiko> carlos?
<jordi> carlos: well, both ar high for me, as they will improve my performance
<carlos> kiko, we did an optimization already
<kiko> and it is still timing out
<lbm> another thing, gnomebaker is coded in en_GB, so such translation shouldn't be possible
<carlos> kiko, I got a back trace with the timeout of https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+series/main/+pots/gnomebaker/es/+translate
<SteveA> another option would be... ajax
<lbm> we need a place to specify upstream language
<SteveA> have the suggestions come in with separate queries after the page has loaded
<carlos> kiko, right, and I think we need to implement what SteveA said, caching
<carlos> hmmm
<kiko> carlos, you get backtraes always
<carlos> SteveA, I like that more than caching
<carlos> kiko, because I'm an admin?
* SteveA puts down the crack pipe
<kiko> carlos, yes, a launchpad devel
<carlos> oh, it's not the first time I see it but I was not sure if it was on production or staging... 
<carlos> kiko, nice feature ;-)
* carlos workraves before the meeting
<lbm> did you guys understand my feature request?
<kiko> carlos, have you seen the oops reports?
<kiko> it has EVERY SINGLE QUERY issued
<kiko> that is rock and roll suicide
<kiko> lbm, that's an interesting topic. can you make sure that carlos understands it and we have a bug report filed?
<lbm> carlos: did you understand my request?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 26 Jan, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<carlos> kiko, ?
<carlos> lbm, not really, could you explain it a bit more?
<kiko> it is almost time
<carlos> kiko, what do you mean by 'Every single query'? from gnomebaker?
<kiko> carlos, have you seen the oops reports?
<carlos> kiko, I planned to do it this afternoon so no, I didn't see them yet
<lbm> carlos: atm it's possible to translate en_GB in gnomebaker (main), which is the language used in the upstream code
<kiko> carlos, I mean, the format of them
<lbm> carlos: it shouldn't be possible
<carlos> kiko, dude, sorry but I don't understand you. I can only think on the big query that raises the timeout....
<carlos> lbm, Why not? it's a good way to fix typos ...
<kiko> carlos, if you look at an oops report, you will see at the end of it a log of all queries issued during that request.
<carlos> oh
<ddaa> Is there something like a meeting in 5 mins?
<carlos> kiko, I'm looking at the website bt
<carlos> let me look at the OPPS directly...
<kiko> right
<kiko> there is, ddaa 
<SteveA> meeting in 2 mins
<carlos> kiko, that's normal
<carlos> kiko, not the time it takes, we should improve it, but the amount of queries...
<carlos> kiko, We have 3 kinds of suggestions and 10 entries per page...
<AlinuxOS> coff and some chokolade in meating room
<lbm> carlos: you have a point, but i think these should go in upstream code instead
<AlinuxOS> thank you.
<carlos> kiko, at least 30 queries for suggestions
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> lbm, right, but in the mean time... and also, the source code is not updated after an Ubuntu release
<kiko> we should do 3 queries, carlos, I think
<carlos> kiko, 3 queries?
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<SteveA> who is here today for the launchpad development meeting?
<jblack> Here
<daf> me
<salgado> here
* Kinnison is here
<ddaa> here
<mpt_> me
<gneuman> here
<carlos> me
<bradb> here
<matsubara> here
<BjornT> here
<cprov> here
<SteveA> apologies from australian residents (public holiday)
<kiko> here
<kiko> carlos, yes, fewer queries, not more
<lbm> carlos: i think about main translation, not ubuntu package translations
<SteveA> mpt_: you are on vacation, no?
<carlos> lbm, let's talk about it after the meeting, ok?
<lbm> carlos: okay, good meeting
<mpt_> SteveA, yes, but I said I'd be at the meeting anyway
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<SteveA>  * General policy about how should we deal with broken user input: Raise an exception, ignore it? (CarlosPerelloMarin)
<carlos> kiko, I will appreciate any comment about how to reduce it to 3 single queries... (after the meeting)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> any further agenda items
<SteveA> ?
<kiko> not from me.
<SteveA> ok.  next meeting, same time next week?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : launchpad.net | developer meeting: Thur 2 Feb, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs are here: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> it is done
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<jblack> up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<SteveA> not up to date
<carlos> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<kiko> somewhat up to date, unfortunately accumulated and flaky during sprint.
<cprov> not up to date 
<salgado> up to date
<kiko> last week was perfect
<Kinnison> not up to date due to sprint
<gneuman> up to date
<mpt_> n/a
* daf quickly catches up
<jordi> I'm here
<jordi> sorry
* niemeyer is here
<niemeyer> And is almost up to date..
<kiko> niemeyer, don't use /me :-P
* jordi is not up to date on activity reports
<jordi> oops
<jordi> I'm not up to date on activity reports
<jordi> :P
* niemeyer promise not to use /me
<niemeyer> promises even
<daf> up to date
<SteveA>  * Items from last meeting
<SteveA>     *
<SteveA>       MeetingAction: Andrew and James to try Kiko's suggested time logging workflow.
<SteveA> they're not here, so for next week's meeting
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Kiko to check reliability of OOPS syncs.
<SteveA> kiko: ?
<kiko> it's working reliably.
<kiko> every 10 minutes.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Kiko and James to discuss implementing a validator.
<SteveA> (for page templates / pages)
<kiko> did not happen.
<SteveA> kiko: is 10 minutes okay?
<kiko> it's okay. 5 would be better.
<SteveA> Znarl can be asked to make it 5.  i don't think it would be a problem.
<kiko> I load the page, get a not found, wait for the :X0 minute and reload.
<SteveA> i'll submit an RT request for it to be 5
<SteveA> MeetingAction: James B to review DatabaseSetup. 
<SteveA> jblack: ?
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Matthew to document the decision in the FixingProjects spec.
<SteveA> mpt: ?
<kiko> jblack, SteveA: perhaps of note is that we fixed launchpad-database-setup to work in dapper too.
<SteveA> that's cool
<SteveA> do we now have two launchpad dependencies packages?
<jblack> Yes, I need to do that
<mpt_> SteveA, I recorded it briefly, and need to finish writing it up
<jblack> I forgot. 
<SteveA> one in breezy-updates, one in dapper-updates?
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Kiko to delegate optional-branch-title.
<SteveA> kiko: to whom was it delegated?
<ddaa> daf
<kiko> daf
<kiko> it was done.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> MeetingAction: David to isolate the bzr problem he encountered and file a bug report.
<SteveA> ddaa: ?
<jblack> I'll do it immediately after the meeting.
<SteveA> thanks jblack 
<ddaa> SteveA: nm
<kiko> SteveA, mdz is taking care of launchpad-dependencies
<SteveA> okay, great
<kiko> well, different versions in different distros. yes
<SteveA> ok
<mdz> well, more accurately
<mdz> doko is fixing twisted
<mdz> and launchpad-dependencies is going to remain unchanged
<SteveA> that is all the meeting actions from the last meeting
<kiko> oh.
<daf> ddaa: "nm"?
<ddaa> nm = nevermind
<SteveA> stub: are we using the launchpad dependencies package in production?
<SteveA> there have been problems in the past with dependencies missed from production machines.  using a package means we can manage these things in just one place.
<kiko> yes, indeed.
<daf> Stuart is not here
<daf> (yet)
<carlos> SteveA, if the package is from dapper, we will not be able to use it with breezy soon
<SteveA> let's move on, and catch up with stuart when he turns up
<SteveA> carlos: launchpad developers are generally using breezy, and launchpad is deployed on breezy, so it must work with breezy
<kiko> sabdf1, connection bothersome
<SteveA> it will be good for people to start using dapper soon, to get the system well tested
<SteveA> so, the package should work with dapper too
<carlos> SteveA, but it makes no sense that the package is with dapper if it's for breezy ....
<sabdf1> kiko: yup
<mdz> in fact, twisted is already fixed
<kiko> SteveA, move on?
<SteveA> mdz: is this straightforward to arrange, if different packages are required for breezy and for dapper?
<mdz> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/005353.html
<mdz> SteveA: yes, it's not a big deal if and when we need to change it
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<mdz> but we don't need to branch it yet
<SteveA>  * General policy about how should we deal with broken user input: Raise an exception, ignore it? (CarlosPerelloMarin)
<SteveA> carlos: can you talk about this?
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> with the review that spiv did for one of my branches
<doko> the new python-twisted packages are in the archive
<SteveA> thanks doko
<carlos> he saw that I'm raising an AssertionError if the user gives us broken data from the form (manually generated URLs)
<carlos> and he said that we should not do that
<carlos> because the problem could be with a proxy changing/breaking the URLs or the POST information
<carlos> instead we should either ignore or raise a concrete exception for that kind of error
<carlos> I like the idea of the concrete exception, but I don't want to do my own stuff here
<carlos> as I'm sure it's a problem in other parts of launchpad
<SteveA> we have had this situation in a lot of code in launchpad
<mpt> I reported bug 28655 on what I think is the same thing, so it can be fixed gradually
<carlos> so, could we agree on a standard procedure to deal with this?
<mpt> (where's Ubugtu when you need her)
<kiko> she has problems
<SteveA> in general, we should make form handlers accept data that has been submitted by launchpad forms
<SteveA> but not data that has been submitted by other means.
<carlos> SteveA, we still have the problem of the arguments on the URL
<SteveA> as in, we are not under an obligation to behave very nicely with data submitted by other means
<carlos> SteveA, "+translate?show=foo"
<SteveA> what's the problem, carlos?
<carlos> SteveA, if the user puts there invalid values
<SteveA> if the user does, then getting an error page is okay
<kiko> a 500 error or an invalid input error?
<kiko> perhaps the latter would ne nice
<SteveA> because we may want to give specific error pages for this in the future, or handle such errors in a different way
<carlos> kiko, yeah, I prefer an invalid input error
<SteveA> we should use a specific UnexpectedFormData error
* bradb agrees that a nice validation error would be nice
<SteveA> rather than AssertionError
<kiko> that's great
<kiko> UnexpectedFormData
<SteveA> a nice validation error would be nice, but not something we should spend effort on
<kiko> I'm happy with UFD
<SteveA> so, carlos, have you landed the code in question yet?
<carlos> SteveA, not yet
<SteveA> okay.  so, we'll talk after the meeting about adding an UnexpectedFormData exception
<carlos> but I'm planning to do it today or tomorrow
<SteveA> and you can use that, as the first case of that
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<mpt> How is that different from "Constraint not satisfied"?
<SteveA> we'll make it derive from AssertionError at first
<SteveA> mpt: for this kind of situation, it says to a programmer or code maintainer exactly what has happened
<SteveA> mpt: we might make it derive from ConstraintNotSatisfied later on
<SteveA> when we have examined the situation more
<SteveA> we've used AssertionError for this purpose in the past
<SteveA> so, making it a more specific AssertionError means that we can convert existing cases as we find them
<SteveA> and then see what we want to do next
<ddaa> I think ConstraintNotSatisfied means "programmer was too lazy to give a proper error" and UnexpectedFormDatat means "programmer does not have to support you doing weird things like that".
<SteveA> for example, we could have a special section in OOPS reports
<BjornT> more use of zope widgets should minimize this problem, since we would get the validation of data for free, and wouldn't have to validate it manually
<bradb> A UFD will make it harder for users to write screen scrapers, and to understand what went wrong if they edit a URL incorrectly.
<SteveA> to see where we've had UnexpectedFormData errors
<SteveA> and decide whether to support the cases we've seen
<SteveA> BjornT: agreed.
<mpt> a special section in the OOPS reports is what bug 28655 is driving at
<mpt> so that's cool
<SteveA> bradb: i think it will make it easier for them to see what is wrong, compared to an AssertionError
<bradb> It would be easier than an AssertionError, I agree.
<SteveA> we should be nice, but only when it is no effort to do so
<SteveA> or when there is obvious demand for it
<kiko> ddaa++
<SteveA> and, an OOPS report provides evidence of demand
<SteveA> ddaa: thanks for the clarification.
<mpt> exactly
<SteveA> carlos: has your agenda item been fully dealt with?
<carlos> yeah, I'm happy with this solution
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<carlos> thank you
<ddaa> BAG: test suite run by pqm
<ddaa> CHANGE: importd->bzr announced date
<SteveA> i'm going to do a countdown, and then we can talk a little about the KBC comments
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<kiko> oh my god
<SteveA> 4
<kiko> really?
<stub> Here
<SteveA> 3
<stub> Up to date
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<stub> (Man the lag is bad tonight!)
<mpt> haha
<SteveA> ddaa: what do you mean "test suite run by pqm" ?
<SteveA> stub: even the clocks in thailand are laggy tonight
<ddaa> pqm running launchpad test suite, occasionnally hanging, occasionally failing because of unrelated problems preventing good code from getting in.
<SteveA> bug 28655
<ddaa> I'm really really sick of my merges getting rejected or blocking pqm.
<Ubugtu> An error has occurred.
<SteveA> ddaa: okay.  noted.
<ddaa> and I think in the end it's currently causing more harm than good to our development process.
<SteveA> that needs more of an agenda item, so item for next week, unless we deal with it before then
<stub> Is it only David's merges getting blocked?
<kiko> no, stub 
<bradb> It'd be nice if pqm could do proper setup/teardown, using a chroot jail.
<kiko> it happens with me too.
<bradb> and me
<bradb> I wrote to lp@ about the 70 hour wait on a merge request the other day.
<SteveA> ddaa: we should discuss the importd->bzr project after this meeting
<daf> I think the specific problem is the buildbot tests
<stub> bradb: It does. Just that it currently won't kill the tests if they hang for, say, 70 hours.
<ddaa> bradb: that was because of one my merge caused it to hang, because of buildbot bitrot, see launchpad mailing list.
<jblack> stevea: I'd like to be present for that meeting.
<kiko> ddaa, and we can't remove buildbot completely? :)
<SteveA> jblack: i'd like lifeless to be present too
<daf> fixing the buildbot tests and adding a timeout are both good short-term steps, I think
<ddaa> kiko: working on it, but needs time
<SteveA> jblack, ddaa: so "after this meeting" means "tomorrow, effectively"
<bradb> ddaa: pqm can (and should) be made smart enough to never hang for 70 hours, for any reason
<jblack> stevea: I'll email the four of us for a meeting
<SteveA> thanks jblack 
<mpt> We seem to have a braindump from stub on the issue carlos raised: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PresentingDatabaseErrors
<mpt> that's from November
<kiko> ddaa, about delaying the bzr migration.
<kiko> tell me more.
<cprov> bradb: don't know, pqm don't need to be clever, but the tests do ;)
<SteveA> i don't think we can make progress on pqm and testing issues without lifeless here
<SteveA> kiko: please, after the meeting
<ddaa> kiko: ask jblack to be invited to tomorrow's meeting
<SteveA> ddaa: can you give kiko and me and jblack a quick summary right after this meeting?  and then we'll have a proper meeting to make decisions as jblack organises is
<carlos> mpt, not really, that's specific for DB errors, I was talking about submitted/input data
<SteveA>  * Production / staging (stub)
<stub> SteveA: I believe we are using launchpad-dependancies on at least one box (gandwana). I don't know about the others.
<mpt> carlos, so is it
<carlos> mpt, dude, input data is not always DB data...
<kiko> ddaa, I can't, I'm too busy this week
<kiko> I'll have to talk to you about it next week.
<ddaa> kiko: meeting discipline!
* SteveA waits for stub to say what is / will happen with production and staging
<stub> Staging is currently tied up for publishing tests. Hopefully Daniel and Carlos have agreed on a timeshare of Asuka's CPU
<Kinnison> I own 100% of it
<Kinnison> Otherwise soyuz deployment is gonna be delayed even more
<stub> Gina was not running on production until recently (which we didn't notice as error reports were not getting out). But it is now, and running every three hours.
<carlos> Kinnison, I only need it for 8 hours on Sunday... O:-)
<Kinnison> (currently disabled, but will re-enable after soyuz deployment is going nicely)
<Kinnison> carlos: *nod* should be done by then
<stub> Production was updated happily yesterday. Downtime was around 5 minutes. We should be able to keep the window small for most rollouts now.
<stub> Session timeout has been increased to 60 days, so nobody should be complaining about being logged out any more. If they are, it may be a bug but it appears to be working fine.
* SteveA is laggy
<stub> That is pretty much all I can think of on staging/production
<kiko> drescher is being used as the soyuz production box
<kiko> the uploader, publisher and build master will run on it
* jblack hugs whoever changed the timeout
<kiko> more details on the rollout will go out via EMAIL to the list this week
<SteveA> stub: next production rollout -- is that tied to the soyuz rollout?
<stub> Probably, yes, as the soyuz rollout will involve a database patch
<kiko> I would rather we split out that patch.
<kiko> the patch will need to be applied to production RSN or we will be blocked on that.
<stub> If you can land the patch sooner, that would be good.
<kiko> all right.
<SteveA> all done?
<kiko> stub, I'll have cprov pastebin it
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<stub> kiko: I've seen the patch. It just needs to be landed. (unless it has been modified since I approved it)
<kiko> stub, I'll do it.
<jblack> DONE: 70% of wiki rewrite
<SteveA> three sentences... fire when ready
<mpt> DONE: MaloneFrontPages design work; LCA
<mpt> TODO: LCA; MaloneFrontPages, DuplicateBugHandling etc specs
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Landed +filebug package guesser. Bug contact bug report designfest.
<bradb> TODO: Implement on of the proposed bug contact bug report prototypes.
<bradb> BLOCKED: Nope.
<Kinnison> DONE: Soyuz deployment sprinting
<stub> DONE: Zope3.2 migration work
<stub> TODO: Zope3.2 migration work
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<kiko> DONE: soyuz rollout, perf analysis, management
<matsubara> DONE: implemented an admin interface to merge accounts.
<matsubara> TODO: fix validator problem on request fix pages, re-think the solution to canned search for commented bugs.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: nope
<Kinnison> TODO: Soyuz deployment sprinting
<kiko> TODO: more of the same
<jblack> TODO: 30% of wiki rewrite, presentation design for drupal
<ddaa> DONE: handed optional-branch-title to daf. cscvs fix from Kamion + svn-1.2 compat fix. Partial design spec for buildd-ng.
<ddaa> TODO: remove gnarly from cscvs, add bzr to cscvs
<ddaa> BLOCKED: buildbot test suite, importd2bzr merge, bzr signing, baz2bzr failures
<niemeyer> DONE: Arrived from Sprint, organizing, researching, documenting, Smart maintenance, ...
<niemeyer> TODO: Move forward
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblack> BLOCKERS: None
<BjornT> DONE: some work on SupportTrackerViews. reviews. looked at email
<BjornT> interface issues, found some bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: finish SupportTrackerViews implemenation. fix a few bugs in the email interface. hopefully get started on bug watches improvements.
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: time in the day, speed of asuka
<kiko> BLOCKED: by various things, but I'm working on all of them
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Finished fixing bugs #5394 and #5324, reviewed cprov's uploader-tests branch, some random fixes and more MirrorManagement work
<salgado> TODO: Review cprov's branch again, get fixes for #5394 and #5324 merged, fix people vocabs as kiko suggested and discuss some MirrorManagement issues with cprov
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<daf> DONE: summary-o-matic, optional-branch-title, bug triage, meeting summary
<daf> TODO: Malone bug filtering, meeting summary
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> BLOCKED: None
<Kinnison> jblack: use 'BLOCKED' not 'BLOCKERS' please
<Kinnison> jblack: ta
<gneuman> DONE: few fixes
<carlos> DONE: language packs, PoMsgSetPage review, user support
<carlos> TODO: more language packs, Finish PoMsgSetPage, performance issues with suggestions
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: vacation days in london, catching up after london meetings
<SteveA> TODO: land jamesh's __len__ work, crowd security optimisation
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<gneuman> BLOCKED: no
<jblack> kinnison: aye. Sometimes I mislabel on accident. I rewrite when that happens.
<jordi> DONE: cleaning import queue of series files
<SteveA> spiv: DONE: SFTP tests passing, lots of reviews, some librarian issues diagnosis.
<SteveA> spiv: TODO: Get all the little niggling things done to get SFTP ready for rocketfuel (needs SVN Twisted, branches need joining, etc).  Sort out the librarian.
<SteveA> spiv: BLOCKED: no (co-ordinating with Robert on the SFTP issues)
<gneuman> TODO: finish 2 bug fixes
<jordi> TODO: cleanup import queue for distro files, update wiki
<jordi> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> spiv: My activity reports are up to date
<jblack> whoah
<SteveA> ddaa:  BLOCKED: buildbot test suite, importd2bzr merge, bzr signing, baz2bzr failures
<SteveA> i guess we should talk about that a little later
<ddaa> sure
<SteveA> anyone else blocked?
<cprov> DONE: Soyuz deploymet sprint
<cprov> TODO: more Soyuz
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that's it
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> thanks steve
<SteveA> thanks everyone -- we made it start and end on time.
<jblack> SteveA: DatabaseSetup is consistant with RocketfuelSetup and PQMSetup.
<SteveA> jblack: great, thanks
<ddaa> jblack: SteveA: kiko: if you want to talk about importd->bzr now, I suggest we move to #canonical-meeting
<jblack> neimeyer: ping
<SteveA> ddaa: agreed
<jblack> ddaa: lifeless isn't here
<carlos> SteveA, when do you want to talk about the UnexpectedFormData exception?
<jblack> I sent an email and all.. :) 
<niemeyer> jblack: pnog :)
<SteveA> jblack: i want us to see what the issues are, and have a proper meeting with lifeless later
* bradb & # shower
<jblack> niemeyer: You did fedora packages for bzr. The wiki says that bzr is still at 0.0.7 or 0.1.1 or somesuch. Can you make a new set? 
<niemeyer> jblack: Of course
<niemeyer> jblack: They're rpm packages, not specifically to Fedora
<jblack> Thank you sir. I appreciate it a lot
<SteveA> carlos: put it in canonical/launchpad/interfaces/launchpad.py, make it derive from AssertionError, give it a docstring saying that it is for when form data is not what is expected by a form handler, so most likely a hand-crafted URL.
<carlos> SteveA, ok, thanks
<niemeyer> jblack: Glad to help
<ddaa> kiko: -> #canonical-meeting
<kiko> ddaa, hmmm ok
<SteveA> daf: would you do a write up of this meeting?
* carlos -> lunch
<daf> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> thanks daf
<kiko> hello mantiena
<kiko> and his alter ego mantiena-baltix 
<mantiena-baltix> hi kiko ;)
<kiko> hey there
* mantiena-baltix forgot to logout at work ;)
<kiko> have you been able to +addmilestone, mantiena?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, yes, but I'm still not able to +addrelease :(
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, +addrelease is more complicated, I would need to think about that somewhat.
<daf> SteveA: first draft: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DevelopmentMeeting20060126
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, strange :-/
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, it's because the way launchpad manages the repository. it may be silly. I need to talk to Kinnison and cprov a bit.
<Seveas> what's the status on the XML interfaces to malone? I am getting pretty tired of having to fix Ubugtu after every update
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, maybe there is some bug reported about this ? I wanna to subscribe :)
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, maybe there is, care to try and find it?
<SteveA> Seveas: i proposed a text/plain page on a bug that returns the info ubugtu needs
<SteveA> this can be done in 30 mins
* Seveas hugs SteveA 
<SteveA> rather than the big task of getting an xmlrpc specced out and written
<Seveas> that would rock, as long as the format of that page doesn't change :)
<SteveA> Seveas: can you think about what kind of text/plain output you'd want for a bug?  stick it on a wiki page, BugPageForUbugtu
<daf> I could do with stuff like that for some of the screen scraping I've done
<SteveA> and that can form a test for someone implementing it soon
<cprov> salgado: ping
<SteveA> daf: can you work with Seveas on this, and make something quick and easy?
<daf> SteveA: yes
<salgado> cprov, pong
<daf> (using BeautifulSoup works, but it's still a little brittle)
<SteveA> this is basically fingering a bug
<SteveA> if anyone remembers the finger protocol...
<cprov> salgado: there is a branch of mine that has the concept proff of the mirror-management daemon.
<cprov> salgado: it's listed in the spec (cprov/launchpad/mirror-management)
<cprov> salgado: hope it helps you ;)
<SteveA> niemeyer: difflib patch?
<niemeyer> SteveA: What about it?
<siretart> I'm getting an error OOPS-26B201 when trying to create a poll. Is this a known bug or shall I file a new one?
<SteveA> can you get it to ddaa?
<ddaa> niemeyer: actually, it wouldbe best if you could send me a wholesale patched difflib
<ddaa> so I can just drop it in place
<niemeyer> SteveA: I've sent it monday
<niemeyer> ddaa: Didn't you get it?
<ddaa> niemeyer: yeah, I saw a patch.
<ddaa> nevermind, I'll do whatever it takes
<ddaa> just pick a random python install and check the patch applies
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'll send you the patched difflib again
<niemeyer> ddaa: With the version I'll probably apply upstream
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, look at baltix bug 29194 :)
<Ubugtu> moo
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sent!
<siretart> ok. my date field was wrong
<ddaa> niemeyer: thank you
<SteveA> mantiena: is it related to bug 1 perhaps?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko-fud, maybe you know aproximatly when bug with +addrelease will be fixed ?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, yes, this is expanded translation to Lithuanian of bug 1 :)
<salgado> stub, around?
<SteveA> you could alternatively add baltix as a target for bug 1
<SteveA> or additionally even
<stub> salgado: yes
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, in bug 29194 there is sections about open standards, because it Lithuania main problem with Linux is widely spread closed document formats in public sector and government institutions :(
<SteveA> isn't there a law now saying that government institutions must use open standards?
<salgado> stub, I'm trying to find out what's making the queries in the people vocabs so slow... how much do we think we could gain by not doing that substring match on email addresses?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, main difference between bug 1 and 29194 is, that bug 29194 is mainly about Lithuania and Latvia
<SteveA> i see.  different place, different flavours of problem
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, hehe, this law is about 3 years, but government institutions doesn't follow this law :( More, than 90% government instututions publishes documents only in Microsoft Office formats and requires documens in Microsoft Office formats from citizens and enterprises :((((
<mantiena-baltix> I don't know a way to force government institutions to follow the law :(((
<SteveA> idea: compile a list of the situations, and see if a journalist would be interested in running a short article on it
<stub> salgado: The substrig match on email address only has a wild card on the right hand side (lower(email) like 'foo%' ). So it is using an index, and we won't gain much.
<sabdf1> bug 29722
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, I know this idea, but I don't know any journalists :(
<sabdf1> no moo
<SteveA> someone at AKL must know journalists
<stub> salgado: Have you seen https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29725 ?
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, it seems noone at AKL can't help here, because I told this idea several times to akl-wg (akl-workgroup) mailing list
<salgado> stub, no, I'm looking at it now
<mantiena-baltix> SteveA, one person from AKL sometimes helps with such things, but he is very busy now :(
<salgado> stub, but that time out is because of the query #31, isn't it? (31  	10619ms  	SELECT DISTINCT * FROM ( SELECT DISTINCT Person.id, Person.displayname FROM...)
<SteveA> mantiena-baltix: it's tough.  i guess that if one group of people collect the information, then it can wait on some weblog, for someone else who knows journalists to point it out
<stub> There are also a few hundred other queries in there... that one is taking 10 seconds. The timeout is 25 seconds.
<BjornT> mantiena-baltix: if you send me a short summary (in lithuanian) about what the story would be about, i could pass it on to a few people i know.
<stub> salgado: But yes, that query should be optimized if possible.
<Seveas> SteveA, daf, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugPageForUbugtu
<lbm> can i get a direct link to upload single po-file?
<daf> Seveas: that looks good
<salgado> stub, I was expecting that you'd tell me if that's possible ;)
<SteveA> Seveas: okay.  actually, it should be on the launchpad wiki.  looks very easy to implement.  we should think about what the page name will be, and also put whether the bug is private or not in there.
<Seveas> SteveA, I have no access to the lp wiki :)
<daf> Seveas: you should do
<stub> salgado: I'm looking at it now. I recall we already optimized this, but that would have been for 7.4. 
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/
<Seveas> SteveA, ubugtu does not login, so it can't see private bugs anyway
<daf> Seveas: may I suggest that the format make it clearer where one task ends and another begins?
<salgado> stub, indeed, the optimization we did was to make it use an UNION instead of an OR
<daf> I could use that format with a little modification for lists of bugs
<Seveas> daf the idea is that a line that starts with affects: indicates the start of a new block, but i'm open for suggestions 
<daf> ah, that's simple enough
<daf> Seveas: can you check whether you can access the wiki?
<Seveas> "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<daf> ah, you need to log in first
<daf> (same as Ubuntu wiki, I think)
<Seveas> right
<Seveas> ok, that works, I'll move it
<daf> thanks
<stub> salgado: Why are we only matching on preferred email address?
<salgado> stub, these double selects on the email address table (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3sy2mp.html) are issued by this code: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRfojnz.html
<stub> salgado: So that would be to populate the select box on the form with all possible matches. We should not do that if there are too many matches I guess.
<stub> (for some value ot 'too many')
<salgado> stub, I don't think we have a reason for only matching on preferred emails
<salgado> stub, we could even do that if the batching were working as expected, but it seems to me that we're retrieving all results from the database every time
<stub> salgado: So can you see why we can't remove this entire clause: 'teamowner IS NOT NULL OR (teamowner IS NULL AND password IS NOT NULL AND merged IS NULL AND EmailAddress.status = 4 )', and just replace it with 'merged is NULL' ?
<salgado> stub, no, we can't do that because that would return people without a preferred email address
<stub> ok
<salgado> AIUI, to do the search on all email addresses of a person would make things even more complex.
<salgado> am I wrong?
<SteveA> Seveas: sure, but someone can make a tool that does log in.  Launchpad understands basic auth over HTTPS
<janimo> hey
<janimo> can an existing product be deleted?
<daf> currently, no
<janimo> it should be a project instead
<Seveas> SteveA, ah, nice
<salgado> stub, if at least we had a newer version of sqlobject with support to JOINS, I'd be able to rewrite that to make the batch works as expected
<janimo> another q: I go to a product page
<janimo> is there a way I can see which project(s) it belongs to?
<janimo> I know actually but would like a link to it instead of me typing it in
<daf> SteveA: I'm about to go out for lunch
<daf> SteveA: shall we arrange a time for bug wrangling?
<SteveA> i'm going for lunch too
<daf> shall we provisionally say 15:30 UTC?
<SteveA> shall we say at 1600 UTC?
<SteveA> sure, 1530 works too
<daf> yes
<daf> ok, either is fine for both of us
<SteveA> 1530 then
<daf> ok
<SteveA> Seveas: for the names of people, it would be good to include their launchpad name.  maybe like this:    reported-by: seveas (Dennis Kaarsemaker)
<SteveA> what do you think?
<Seveas> I see no reason why it would be good (neither do I see a reason not to include it)
<SteveA> having the name there allows you to look think up on that person in launchpad, if you want to
<SteveA> or, if it is a team, on that team
<Seveas> hmm, yes, that would be useful
* SteveA --> lunch
<Seveas> bon apetit
<SteveA> ai
<salgado> was that cachedproperty (I think I heard about it some time ago) removed?
<kiko> not that I know of
<kiko> canonical.cachedproperty?
<salgado> oh, right. it doesn't seem to be used anywhere
<kiko> it is actually in cprov's branch
<kiko> I'm not sure if elsewhere
<salgado> right, I remember seeing it there
<Kinnison> cachedproperty is used in the uploader
<Kinnison> lots
<mantiena-baltix> BjornT, you know lithuanian language ?
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, maybe you know aproximatly when bug with +addrelease will be fixed ?
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, did you find the bug?
<ddaa> jblack: sent you mail with unixodbc failure details
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, no, I still don't tried to search ;)
<BjornT> mantiena-baltix: yeah, i know some lithuanian
<jblack> ddaa: Thank you
<bradb> BjornT: Is there a test bug report or something else you have available for doing manual functional tests of email UI?
<ddaa> jblack: BTW I do not understand the mail you sent about "dogfooding supermirror"
<jblack> ddaa: ok. can you reply to the email saying you don't understand, so that I can respond when I wake?
<ddaa> okay
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, I think the best solution for that, right now, is to request to launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com that your releases be added.
<BjornT> bradb: no. there was talk about enabling the email system on staging, but it hasn't been done yet. i should look into that again, since it's quite useful.
<bradb> BjornT: That might be tricky, because we wouldn't want to spam people with test email.
<BjornT> bradb: of course, staging wouldn't send mail to people :) all mail would go to a special mailbox, which you could inspect.
<bradb> ah, ok
<jbailey> I'm going to raise the severity of 29444 - it seems to be infinitely reproducable on any package now.  Do we have any guidelines on the difference between 'major' and 'critical'?
<kiko> bug 29444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29444 in launchpad: "Timeout querying DistributionSourcePackageCache when searching for the evolution source package" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29444
<Seveas> major: affects lots of people and is serious. critical: prevents release of Ubuntu
<kiko> jbailey, critical is stuff which doesn't let you do your job at all
<jbailey> Seveas, kiko: Thanks.  Major should do.  It only prevents me from filing bugs.
<Seveas> or in this case: prevents the use of launchpad
<elmo> is there a function in LP to SQL-regex escape a string?
* Kinnison looks at drescher and pouts
<kiko> lemme see
<ddaa> there's a function to escape like-patterns, but it does not really do something useful
<elmo> ddaa: oh?
<ddaa> it does not give something that can be interpolated in a like pattern
<ddaa> which is the use case for such escaping...
<bradb> BjornT: To report a bug in more than one package, do I simply add another "affects" stanza to my email? I couldn't find documentation on that use case.
<BjornT> bradb: no, that's not possible atm, but i think it should. currently it will change the source package of the existing task, but that's is better handled by some other command in the future.
<bradb> BjornT: So one must send two emails currently?
<kiko> BjornT, how does one change the text ValidPersonOrTeam in the vocabulary popup?
<BjornT> bradb: no, that will have the same effect as one email. it's quite a small fix to make it work, though, and i'm currently fixing a bug in the email system, so i could probably fix it at the same time.
<BjornT> kiko: let me take a quick look
<bradb> BjornT: Is it possible to open a bug on more than one package with the email UI?
<kiko> or SteveA 
<BjornT> bradb: no, that use case isn't covered. but as i said, i think it should, and i could fix that. (that means that it won't be possible to change the package until we add another command for it, though)
<bradb> ok, thanks, just updating the docs
<stub> salgado: I'm having difficulty optimizing that query with one that is reliably fast (btw. the existing one is sometimes fast too! Depends on what is in cache). I'll look into setting up a materialized view using triggers tomorrow to sort this out.
<salgado> stub, that'd be great. thank you
<BjornT> kiko: the only way to change the text ValidPersonOrTeam is to rename the vocabulary. i haven't thought much about it yet, but one option would be to add a title attribute to our vocabularies, should be a quite small fix.
<kiko> BjornT, that would make us look less like a hack job, yes
<salgado> stub, I'm checking what I can do to get rid of the unnecessary queries that the people vocabs are generating
<kiko> cool.
<stub> BjornT: Just add the attribute to IHugeVocabulary would be simplest
<BjornT> stub: yeah
<kiko> stub, salgado: make sure you coordinate on the fixes.. email is good
<BjornT> kiko: do you want me to send an email to someone who has time and explain what to do?
* BjornT opens a bug instead
<kiko> sounds good
<salgado> I can do that, as I'm already changing some things in the vocabs
<kiko> carlos, want to talk about the +translate timeout we saw there?
<carlos> Sure
<carlos> kiko, here?
<kiko> why not?
<carlos> ok
<kiko> ok
<kiko> for one
<carlos> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-01-26/A184
<kiko> why don't we issue queries with in (XX,XX,XX...) clauses?
<carlos> for example....
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file12sKfr.html
<kiko> look at that
<kiko> there are many queries there that are identical, only varying per id
<mantiena-baltix> BjornT, what is your email ? I will inform you when the story about Lithuanian government institutions and open standards law will be finished
<kiko> I believe issueing one query with in (X,Y,Z) is much better than issueing 3 queries with X, Y and Z.
<kiko> and stub can confirm
<carlos> kiko, hmmm, and then split them again using python code?
<kiko> well
<carlos> every query is for a single message
<BjornT> salgado: ok, bug 29782
<kiko> don't you iterate over a set of messages anyway?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29782 in launchpad: "SinglePopupWidget shouldn't use the vocabulary's name as title" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29782
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> thanks salgado
<carlos> kiko, it's not so simple
<carlos> kiko, it's a IPOTMsgSet.foo call
<BjornT> mantiena-baltix: bjorn.tillenius at gmail.com
<kiko> carlos, what does that mean?
<carlos> kiko, with your suggestion we cannot do that anymore as the context disappear and instead of one context, we get 10
<kiko> I don't quite understand what you mean
<carlos> kiko, if you want to do the IN (XX, XX, XX)
<kiko> oh.
<carlos> we need to move the context from IPOTMsgSet to a IPOFile or IPOTemplate
<kiko> or to IPOTMsgSetCollection
<carlos> kiko, that's what IPOTemplate does
<carlos> a collection of IPOTMsgSets
<carlos> it makes no sense to add a new class for this
<kiko> whatever
<carlos> I don't have any problem to move to that kind of optimization
<kiko> that would avoid a gazillion queries there
<kiko> however
<carlos> but I will do some performance checks first because I'm not sure if the timeout will disappear...
<kiko> the distinct problem
<kiko> that's different, I believe.
<kiko> is there a bug filed on +translate timeouts?
<carlos> we have one about suggestions
<carlos> but I think I closed it
<carlos> we need to reopen it again
<kiko> carlos, you are issuing the query 3 times
<kiko> which makes the page 3 times as likely to time out 
<carlos> kiko, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/5751
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug.
<kiko> or perhaps it's more than 3 times
<kiko> and we just managed to render 3 stanzas
<carlos> kiko, it's 10 times
<kiko> right.
<carlos> three different queries
<carlos> 10 times per page
<mantiena-baltix> kiko, btw, I still can't find a way how to register an official baltix mirror (primary download location))
<kiko> mantiena-baltix, talk to salgado
<kiko> carlos, I see.
<kiko> you could a) build a view to join the information you need into a single sqlobject, b) do a in (X, Y, Z..) query to avoid doing that query N times 
<kiko> carlos, do you really need the LEFT OUTER JOIN there?
<carlos> kiko, yes
<carlos> it's the only way to get the row even when that field does not exists
<kiko> I see
<carlos> I will do some testing first using raw SQL queries on staging
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> less queries may reduce the risk of contention however
<carlos> kiko, but if the query is still slow... we will see...
<cprov> stub: ping
<salgado> mantiena-baltix, for now, I can mark it as official for you, but you should be able to do that once bug 29785 is fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29785 in launchpad: "The mirror administrators should not be the same for all distributions" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29785
<cprov> kiko: can you review the soyuz_prodution diff in https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefs1Rlo.html ?
<cprov> kiko: the DB patch was approved and has a official number, just in case, review it too,  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLJU8xN.html
<cprov> kiko: so, do I have r=kiko for it ?
<kiko> yes
<daf> SteveA: yo
<SteveA> daf: hi
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: could you have a look on that DB patch  again ? preform ...
<cprov> stub: -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLJU8xN.html
<kiko> pro-forma? 
<stub> Looks like it did last time I looked at it.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> cprov, land it and give stub a revision number
<cprov> kiko: ok
<cprov> yes, 'pro forma' as in http://www.thefreedictionary.com/pro+forma, local dict sucks
<ddaa> kicking conversion of difflib failures using local difflib hack
<ddaa> now, let's proceed with a lobotomy on buildbot's test suite...
<kiko> is PQM not accepting requests?
<cprov> stub: PQM is not listen my mail, you probably better rollout directly from my branch, is it possible ?
<stub> Just land that DB patch you mean? Sure.
<kiko> stub, there are code changes if you want tests to pass
<stub> Ahh.
<stub> How about I ask PQM to merge it on your behalf?
<stub> What is the branch?
<kiko> that would be okay, if PQM actually works for you
<kiko> it currently hates me
<cprov> stub: chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com:/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/small-fixes/
<stub> You need to use chinstrap.ubuntu.com for a start...
<daf> SteveA: hello?
<kiko> heh
<stub> With pqm now
<kiko> that's better
<stub> echo star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/small-fixes sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel | gnome-gpg --clearsign | mail -s "[r=kiko]  DistroReleaseQueue table updates" pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com
<kiko> stub, yeah, warthogs.hbd.com is dead
<cprov> stub: oh man .. did it too, sorry ... once isn't enough, we are going to have it twice :( 
<ddaa> that's weird, I have a bunch of ssh connections to within the DC
<ddaa> and they work
<iwj> Hi again.  Does anyone here know why Malone pages sometimes don't set the browser window title ?
<bradb> iwj: Probably a usability bug. URL?
<kiko> I've seen this happen before -- I get a ???
<iwj> Any Malone page seems to do it for me.  Eg,  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/29412
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29412 in firefox: "Firefox don't look for plugins in $MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<kiko> iwj, that page has a title for me
<bradb> me too
<iwj> It seems to depend how you get to it.
<kiko>     <title>Bug #29412 in firefox (Ubuntu): Firefox don't look for plugins in $MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH</title>
<ddaa> me too (with firefox)
<kiko> I've seen that happen on dapper
<bradb> iwj: Presumably other non-bug-specific pages do this for you too?
<ddaa> thought that dapper was the rigid and boring release... how comes I seem to hear so much about mysterious mystical breakage...
<iwj> bradb: I haven't completely tracked it down but it seems most common with bugs pages.  I don't use many other LP pages very much.
<kiko> iwj, I think this is a browser bug, in firefox.
<iwj> kiko: I think so too.
<kiko> if you load the page in lynx, do you get a broken title?
<iwj> Viuew
<iwj> View Source seems to show what ought to be a title.
<kiko> my test doesn't at least
<kiko> it's not all pages, oddly enough
<salgado> daf, why did you assign bug 1953 to me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1953 in launchpad: "E-mail addresses page should always have one radiobutton preset" [Minor,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1953
<daf> salgado: Steve told me to
* bradb wonders if it has anything to do with the env var in the title, but that seems a long shot, because I'm guessing it happens for other pages that don't have env vars in the title too
<kiko> daf, perhaps it would make sense to assign it to mpt first since he needs to detail the design 
<salgado> hmmm. it was mpt who assigned it to himself, because first of all he needs to design the new UI
<daf> kiko: it was assigned to MPT
<kiko> right
<kiko> and mpt needs to specify what he wants
<daf> I thought it was just a matter of making the current email address selected
<iwj> Umm, I think it might be related to the UTF-8 quotes.
<kiko> might be
<kiko> daf, but we need more information
<iwj> What wm do you use ?
<daf> Steve's interenet is down, by the way
<kiko> iwj, I use ion2.
<daf> ISP problems
<iwj> kiko: Hmm, it WFM with dapper's metacity.
<iwj> But not with my ancient vtwm.
<iwj> Is LP supposed to be useable, in general, with non-UTF-capable software ?
<kiko> I don't think so.
<daf> that's not a goal currently
<iwj> OK then.
<stub> I doubt it ever will be - we already have people with Kanji names.
* bradb & # lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  DB patch for Production Soyuz and test fixing. (r3033: Celso Providelo)
<salgado> BjornT, around?
<kiko> stub, merged!
<cprov> stub: you can rollout that patch.
<stub> Onto staging or production? And if production, what it the reason?
<kiko> stub, production. the reason is that when we move to soyuz pointing to the production db, we need the database to be at the correct schema version.
<Kinnison> and on staging please
<stub> So we don't need production straight away, just before we switch soyuz
<kiko> right -- it could be tomorrow
<stub> Kinnison: Will I screw you up if I drop the staging DB now?
<kiko> staging needs to be now because we're blocked on this
<Kinnison> stub: drop?
<kiko> stub, by drop do you mean "shut down"?
<stub> Yes
<Kinnison> why shut down?
<stub> To ensure it all applies happily. I can try applying the db patch manually, which will work if nothing is accessing that table
<kiko> why not try it?
<stub> db patch has been applied
<Kinnison> nothing will be touching that table
<Kinnison> thanks
<stub> kiko: because things work smoother if I follow procedures rather than improvise ;)
<cprov> stub: ehe
<cprov> $python scripts/process-upload.py  -MNvv -C buildd -b 9 /home/cprov/www/bad_binaries/
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  add package bug contact sample data (r3034: Brad Bollenbach)
<bradb> pqm is like a rocket the last few days.
<jbailey> bradb: All launches colide with something, and a fair chance of exploding?
<bradb> I actually *prefer* to just use pqm to run my tests, instead of locally, because I get the results much quicker.
<bradb> jbailey: heh
<salgado> BjornT, ping?
<kiko> bradb, I do that too
<kiko> it's not a crime to use balleny
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> BjornT, there's an issue related to having a getInitialValuesFromSearchParams(), because in the case of  AdvancedBugTaskSearchView, getExtraSearchParms() will call getWidgetsData()
<salgado> and in turn, the getInitialValuesFromSearchParams() is called before setUpWidgets()
<BjornT> salgado: my thought was that there should be a getInitialValues(), or maybe even an attribute, initial_values. then you would set the initial values when you create AdvancedBugTaskSearchView using the new converter function.
<BjornT> salgado: to clarify, if a view doesn't use widgets, it shouldn't set any initial values in its initialize()
<salgado> BjornT, hmmm, now I think I got it
<stub> SteveA: LaunchpadRootNavigation is being registered as a view with no name on RootObject, correct?
<SteveA> stub: the navigation is registered as an IBrowserPublisher view
<SteveA> with no name
<SteveA> so it isn't a "page to publish" view with no name
<SteveA> but rather, a "I do URL traversal" view
<stub> Which is exactly the same as the Resources object. So I understand why things are failing. I don't understand how they used to be working under 3.0 :-/
<SteveA> the Resources object?
<SteveA> that would be odd
<SteveA> resources in 3.0 are done as a magic namespace thing
<SteveA> and don't interfere with regular URL traversal
<stub> Have a look at lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/configure.zcml -- search for @@
<stub> Ahh... I probably changed that to the new way...
<SteveA> i see
<stub> Nope... that was how it was registered under 3.0 too...
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> that is odd
* stub scratches his head
<SteveA> hang on
<SteveA> it is a brwoser:page
<SteveA> so, it is not being registered for IBrowserPublisher at all
<SteveA> it is registered for whatever views are registered for
<SteveA> so, /@@/ is a page, a view in its own right
<SteveA> whereas the RootNavigation is the traversal component used to traverse the root
<SteveA> i'd be tempted though to remove the Resource view
<SteveA> and add that to the RootNavigation perhaps
<stub> Under 3.2, /@@/launchpad.css is attempting to traverse to launchpad.css via the ToorNavigation
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> is there a tree i can grab overnight, and look at tomorrow?
<stub> Sure. I'll push it up.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> there could be many things going on here
<SteveA> like, issues with exactly how we're overriding certain zcml directives
<SteveA> or a change in the view lookup interface a navigation component needs to work with
<kiko> cprov, chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/cprov-hacking/
<hannosch> hi. could somebody do a quick approval of two new products for rosetta or should I write to the mailing list?
<kiko> jordi, carlos?
<carlos> hannosch: jordi will do it as soon as possible. But we can do now an easy check
<carlos> hannosch: are you one of the maintainers of that product?
<hannosch> carlos: yep, it's too little plone add-om products
<carlos> oh, ok
<hannosch> I can do the import stuff, but need somebody to allow me to do it ;)
<cyberix> Do you think someone would mind, if we'd start translating Ubuntu into Lojban language. I don't think there are lot of people who would want to put serious effort in this.
<cyberix> But there are few people who might translate something every now and then, just for fun.
<carlos> hannosch: the new system allows you to do the initial upload directly into Rosetta and will wait for an admin review
<carlos> hannosch: just select the productseries where you want to attach it
<cyberix> Probably would not hurt anyone to have such project?
<LarstiQ> cyberix: good way to learn it too
<cyberix> Even, if it was not very productive
<carlos> cyberix: dude, if you know Lojban, just translate ;-)
<cyberix> I'm just beginning to learn it.
<carlos> cyberix: there isn't a Lojban translation team atm
<cyberix> I should set up a translator team in Launchpad then?
<carlos> so you can go ahead and translate without doing anything else
<carlos> cyberix: you only need to request a translation team
<cyberix> How is that done?
<carlos> if you want to coordinate with other translators 
<carlos> but as soon as one of the translators request it, you will not be able to translate more
<LarstiQ> #lojban might have some interested people
<carlos> until you join it so it's up to you
<carlos> cyberix: if you want to create it, send an email to rosetta@launchpad.net requesting it
<cyberix> LarstiQ: I was going to ask them, as soon as I have everything ready
<LarstiQ> cyberix: I think it is a nice idea, it would provide a focus for me at least to seriously start learning Lojban, instead of just attending lectures
<hannosch> carlos: thx, I added the first template on both
<cyberix> How do I add a new language for a package?
<carlos> cyberix: just select to translate into that language and add a translation ;-)
* LarstiQ doesn't see Lojban in the rosetta language preferences
<cyberix> LarstiQ: Maybe it is added by translating one string
<LarstiQ> cyberix: try it! :)
<cyberix> Where can I find the places string that appears in menubar
<cyberix> "places"
<salgado> BjornT, I just replied to your review, and it'd be great if you could have a look at the diff I attached and tell me if I got the idea right this time
<carlos> LarstiQ: it should...
<carlos> LarstiQ: I see it there....
<LarstiQ> carlos: at https://launchpad.net/rosetta/prefs ?
<carlos> LarstiQ: yes
<seb128> hi
<carlos> LarstiQ: just after Portuguese (Brazil)
<LarstiQ> carlos: I'm presuming the list is in alphabetical order, is that a faulty assumption?
<seb128> lauchpad gives some oops while trying to add an upstream task to some bug, somebody interested? :)
<LarstiQ> gah
<carlos> seb128: file bugs? :-P
<bradb> seb128: We have a bug open on that already.
<LarstiQ> carlos: I have Punjabi there
<seb128> bradb: it happens with all the tasks you mean?
<bradb> seb128: this one: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5757 in malone: "Oops from making a second fix request for the same product" [Normal,In Progress] 
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I don't do a second fix request
* seb128 clicks on it
<carlos> LarstiQ: so there is no problems, right?
<LarstiQ> carlos: Punjabi != Lojban
<bradb> seb128: What's the OOPS id?
<carlos> LarstiQ: ok, I misread you....
<carlos> sorry O:-)
<seb128> bradb: don't bother you are right
<seb128> there is one bug but it's on an upstream task
<seb128> not a distro bug
<BjornT> salgado: ok, you got the idea right. there's one small thing to do, i'll reply to the mail
<seb128> you guys should have different colors for upstream/distro tasks :p
<salgado> BjornT, good, thanks
<seb128> bradb: thank you
<bradb> seb128: no prob
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> LarstiQ: it's in our database...
<LarstiQ> carlos: likewise, I don't see Latin Serbian 
<bradb> seb128: I prototyped a UI to improve that part of the page. I think you might have seen it already: http://flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/88275619/.
<bradb> But I'm not too serious on thinking it'll go much further than a prototype. :) It might stimulate thinking in the right direction.
<carlos> Ok, I see the problem
<carlos> LarstiQ: it should appear tomorrow
<carlos> LarstiQ: about Latin Serbian...
<carlos> is a limitation on our side
<seb128> bradb: yeah, current page is way better than this mockup
<carlos> LarstiQ: we don't fully support the locales like sr@Latn
<LarstiQ> carlos: yeah, you said something about that a few days back
<seb128> bradb: as I said by mail, you waste half of the page for what takes 1 line atm, you drop informations from the pages, and you push comments out of the page on that mockup
<LarstiQ> carlos: what makes support difficult for that?
<carlos> LarstiQ: the @Latn thing (a.k.a. variants)
<carlos> We have half support for them
<carlos> we store the .po imported
<carlos> and we can export them
<carlos> but we don't have a UI to reach them
<LarstiQ> carlos: but when one requests a tarball, you do get them?
<lifeless> moin moin
<carlos> LarstiQ: Hmmm, I think so, yes
<carlos> LarstiQ: but only if it existed upstream
<seb128> bradb: how do you require a fix for dapper by example?
<LarstiQ> carlos: good enough for me 
<LarstiQ> carlos: any idea on when you will support it?
<seb128> bradb: "Select distribution" knows about Ubuntu but not dapper
<cyberix> LarstiQ: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/menu/+translations
<carlos> not sure... It depends on having a team on Rosetta that needs it working to update the translations
<bradb> seb128: On the current bug page, you mean?
<cyberix> LarstiQ: Translated a string
<carlos> LarstiQ: let me check for the bug report ...
<LarstiQ> carlos: oh, I can provide you with one
<LarstiQ> cyberix: sweet :)
<seb128> bradb: no, I click on "Request fix: in distribution"
<bradb> seb128: Interesting you ask that, because on the new bug page, I bet it's much clearer to get a hint. :)
<bradb> seb128: Currently, you do that from +editstatus
<bradb> er, sorry, s/new bug page/new bug page prototype/
<seb128> oh, it's an another package for the system?
<carlos> LarstiQ: I thought we had it... but I don't see it so please, file a bug...
<kathi_> hi
<LarstiQ> carlos: a general report on variants?
<carlos> LarstiQ: yes, noting that you need that functionality
<bradb> seb128: You need only set the "Milestone" value on +editstatus. Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean about another package.
<seb128> bradb: I was just looking on the new mockup and there is "report this bug in another Ubuntu package...", but it was not that :p
<bradb> oh, no. perhaps the mental model put forth by Malone is even more broken than I thought.
<seb128> I still don't get how doing that
<seb128> I've a bug on 
<seb128> package (upstream)
<seb128> package (Ubuntu)
<bradb> seb128: What bug are you looking at?
<seb128> and now I want to request a fix on ... let's say hoary
<seb128> because it's bugged on hoary and dapper and I want 2 taks
<seb128> tasks
<seb128> how do I do that?
<seb128> bradb: no particular bug, just a wondering on how to that if the case happens one day :)
<bradb> Ah, backporting, that's different than the dapper use case. Use the "Target Fix to Releases" link in the actions portlet.
<LarstiQ> carlos: I hope that is readable
<bradb> seb128: Does the help?
<bradb> s/the/that/
<seb128> bradb: it does, thanks ... it's not really obvjous, I would expect the "request fix in ..." doing that
<seb128> like I request a fix in hoary
<bradb> seb128: I can understand why that'd be confusing.
<SteveA> stub: please mail me where the tree is pushed to.  i'm going offline for a while to upgrade packages.
<seb128> bradb: anyway, now I know it's so it's fine enough for me :)
<bradb> seb128: I'll file a bug on this problem.
<seb128> ok, thank you
<bradb> no prob
<bradb> thanks for the feedback, as always
<LarstiQ> wooh, big bug numbers!
<salgado> BjornT, is it possible to run the docstring doctests from browser/bugtask.txt?
<salgado> s/.txt/.py
<BjornT> salgado: yes. add browser/tests/test_bugtask.py and do the same as is done in tests/test_datetimeutils.py
<LarstiQ> cyberix: mind to check my contribution?
<bradb> seb128: bug 29801
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29801 in malone: "seb128 reported fix targeting to be confusing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29801
<cyberix> LarstiQ: Where is it
<seb128> bradb: I've subscribed to it :)
<cyberix> LarstiQ: I'm no guru, but ofcourse I can look at it
<bradb> seb128: cool
<LarstiQ> cyberix: I'm trying to figure out how to easily display my change
<LarstiQ> cyberix: need review filter is the trick
<LarstiQ> cyberix: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/menu/+pots/menu-sections/jbo/+translate
<LarstiQ> cyberix: and then show: need review
<cyberix> LarstiQ: I guess it is correct
<salgado> BjornT, the test and the modified function: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDlpYgI.html
<LarstiQ> cyberix: hah, that sounds waay more confident than I did ;P
<salgado> BjornT, actually, I think this one is better: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey0N98b.html
<cyberix> Why doesn't this update? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/jbo
<BjornT> salgado: yes, the else clause with a comment makes it clearer. i'd like to see some more tests, though, i said the test should include, not consists of, what i suggested ;) every code path should be tested.
<LarstiQ> carlos: is bug 29800 what you need?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29800 in rosetta: "variant (sr@Latn) support" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29800
<salgado> BjornT, okay, but then I'd prefer to move these tests to bugtask-pages.txt. is that okay with you?
<BjornT> salgado: if you think it becomes too big, sure
* bradb heads off, later
<carlos> LarstiQ: yeah, thanks
<LarstiQ> lamont: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar-ng/2006q1/007999.html might be of interest to you
<salgado> BjornT, how about this one: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileHt25Up.html
<salgado> (I decided not to moving the tests to a doctest, as they're not so big)
<salgado> s/moving/move
<BjornT> salgado: the first test should use any(), shouldn't it?
<salgado> yes, it definitely should
<salgado> BjornT, fixed. wanna look at the patch one last time?
<BjornT> salgado: no, it should be ok
<salgado> great. thanks
<lifeless> salgado: generally, use the test type you find easiest to express the test, IMO.
<carlos> LarstiQ: Lojban should appear now when we list languages
<salgado> lifeless, usually I tend to write tests in the docstring if they're really small, but in this specific case I couldn't find any place where that test would "fit" better than in the docstring
<LarstiQ> carlos: it does, thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1281 (Implement an admin interface to merge accounts). r=salgado (r3035: Diogo Matsubara, Guilherme Salgado)
#launchpad 2006-02-01
<jordi> hmm
<kiko> jordi?
<kiko> no answer to my email? 
<kiko> I HATE YOU
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/29814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29814 in rosetta: "Oops when removing elements from the import queue" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<jordi> this is teh suck
<jordi> kiko: your email
<jordi> I got no kiko email
<kiko> asking for FAQ fodder
<jordi> oh. I did think about it while running.
<jordi> Do you have more suggestions?
<kiko> that's good.
<kiko> running -- good.
<kiko> FAQ suggestions? even better.
<kiko> well, I can pull some out of my hat tomorrow
<jordi> (the bad news is that the teammates were very slowly incrementing the pace, so I was suffering enough not to be able to think much :)
<jordi> so no
<jordi> ok
<jordi> let's talk about it.
<jordi> Qestions from the Rosetta FAQ that can be adapted
<jordi> What happens if Rosetta closes? Will the translations be lost?
<jordi> What happens if Launchpad, being non-free stuff, closes?
<jordi> Maybe a silly "What's with the launchpad name?" (someone added this one to the RosettaFAQ)
<jordi> Other Launchpad questions
<jordi> What's the difference between a 'Team Admin', 'Team Member' and a 'Non-Member'?
<jordi> Is the Rosetta code updated often?
<jordi> these two are already answered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<jordi> Malone: why Yet Another Bugtracker? -> explain what malone offers besides regular tracking abilities?
<kiko> wow, this is all great!
<jordi> is it? :)
<kiko> yes
<jordi> more
<jordi> What does the launchpad offer?
<kiko> more!
<jordi> --> list of names with a very brief explanation of every component
<jordi> ie Rosetta is our translation portal
<LarstiQ> Do I need a translation team?
<kiko> good one LarstiQ 
<jordi> do they? :)
<jordi> kiko: so do we want to include some Rosetta stff in here, or link to the Rosetta FAQ?
<kiko> jordi, it's your option!
<jordi> well, dunno
<jordi> what's the url for this again? lp.net/faq?
<jordi> I wonder if that's pollution. do we plan to do something like /doc/*?
<jordi> My idea for the docs I want to write is to stick them somewhere in the site, more than the wiki
<jordi> kiko: "Can I add my KikoLinux distro to Soyuz?"
<kiko> well, I think the faq is a first step in this direction.
<jordi> nod
<jordi> "I read about all of this COCK SIGNING PROCESS. What kind of rock stars are you?"
<jordi> ok, maybe not that one
<kiko> maybe not
<kiko> jordi, can you collect those items and reply to my email?
<kiko> I'm fucking collapsing
<jordi> I never got such a mail
<jordi> I got your request on IRC :)
<jordi> kiko: do you have the log for this covnersation, or should I paste?
<kiko> jordi, the launchpad mail!
<kiko> come on
<jordi> hm. launchpad mail.
<jordi> subject?
<kiko> it has FAQ in it
<jordi> great. I never got it.
<kiko> Questions for the FAQ
<mdz> jordi: you should add that to the FAQ, I found it very informative
<jordi> kiko: it's in my procmail log
<jordi> let's see where it ended
<jordi> hmm, =canonical/launchpad is a good place, ys
<kiko> @#UI@!UIWQ
<jordi> But why do I get other mails in my inbox?
<kiko> jordi, is this your first time on a computer too?
<jordi> it seems not all of the mail gets there.
<jordi> lol
<jordi> it's been a long day
<jordi> things are hectic at the stupid office
<kiko> you can say that again
<jordi> we have a deadline on the 1st
<jordi> I can: it's been a long day
<kiko> oh, deadlines, how unusual
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I'll try to do something useful with the import quue
<jordi> if it doesn't break apart even more
<jordi> so when do we move the wiki to wiki.launchpad.net?
<jordi> oh. I thought there was an agreement to change "Ubuntero" back to Ubuntite. Did I dream this?
* LarstiQ sighs
<LarstiQ> linking to distribution packages can use some improvements
<AlinuxOS> jordi, hello
<AlinuxOS> jordi, have some time for me?
<jordi> AlinuxOS: I was on my way to bed :(
<jordi> AlinuxOS: it's quite late here
<AlinuxOS> jordi, ok bro no robs
<AlinuxOS> probs :)
<AlinuxOS> good night.
<jordi> AlinuxOS: is it quick?
<AlinuxOS> only one question
<jordi> shoot!
<AlinuxOS> who are Rosetta Administratos on launchpad ?
<AlinuxOS> I saw armenian translation in armenian
<AlinuxOS> translated by Rosetta Administrators.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: sounds like an import from upstream?
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/hy/+translate
<AlinuxOS> for example.
<LarstiQ> exactly
<AlinuxOS> the thing is that...I'm from georgian team...
<jordi> AlinuxOS: if a translation gets imported automatically by our import scripts, and the file imported has no valid Last-Translator: header, it will use the name of the importer
<jordi> in this case, it was Rosetta Admins
<AlinuxOS> armenian is like georgian very exotic language
<AlinuxOS> today Ive installed dapper
<AlinuxOS> when I change to armenian layout
<AlinuxOS> I can even write in armenian unicode
<AlinuxOS> but in georgian I still need to put mu georgian unicode .ttf-s in right directorys.
<AlinuxOS> can someone tell me what's is the pakcage name that...
<jordi> AlinuxOS: hmm
<AlinuxOS> provides .ttf unicode fonts..
<jordi> so Ubuntu lacks Georgan fonts?
<AlinuxOS> the basic one...
<jordi> that's bad.
<AlinuxOS> jordi, yes
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/ka
<jordi> AlinuxOS: it seems there's no package with specific georgian fonts
<AlinuxOS> and we are so enthusiastic with "Ubuntu in Georgian" and there is no georgian .ttf's by default.
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> :/
<jordi> BUT
<AlinuxOS> jordi, but with armenian yes.
<jordi> I see the characters in gucharmap
<jordi> so clearly something provides them
<jordi> LarstiQ: do you know if xfonts-*-transcoded provides ttf-like fonts?
<AlinuxOS> I need the name of package that is allredy installer in my system and provides armenian by default...in this mode I can understand what package provides them...and then contact a packag mantainer.
<jordi> LarstiQ: gucharmap claims these Georgian fonts come from "fixed"
* LarstiQ doesn't see them in gucharmap atm
* LarstiQ fiddles a bit
<AlinuxOS> in gucharmap I have only CUBES
<jordi> ok
<AlinuxOS> with numbers inside :/
<jordi> then there's hope
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: hah! I have empty cells :)
<jordi> because I do see your characters.
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, yes my dear friend! :)
<jordi> letter "shin" is like a latin "y" :)
<AlinuxOS> and I have a lot translations of Ubuntu in georgian ;D
<LarstiQ> then again, nothing seems to work
<AlinuxOS> and when I change locales (a lot of thanks to pitti for time and patience) to ka... there is no more interface :)
<LarstiQ> jordi: in short, no idea
<AlinuxOS> jordi, our Y is very difficult to pronunciate
<AlinuxOS> ;)
<AlinuxOS> we have 33 letters
<AlinuxOS> 28 consonants.
<jordi> 28 consonants
<jordi> TAKE THAT
<AlinuxOS> for example, armenian is by default...
<jordi> err
<jordi> wow I need sleep
<AlinuxOS> and there is no cubes.
<jordi> I missparsed consonant for vowel
<AlinuxOS> jordi, :)
<AlinuxOS> go to sleep :)
* LarstiQ is sad at gucharmap not showing _any_ character anymore :(
<jordi> AlinuxOS: I suggest you install these packages and try
<AlinuxOS> aybe you can help me with that tommorow or some other days :)
<AlinuxOS> jordi, which?
<jordi> xfonts-base-transcoded, xfonts-100dpi-transcoded
<jordi> and maybe xfonts-75dpi-transcoded
<AlinuxOS> ok
<jordi> and tell me if after installing that, you can see these characters after restarting gucharmap
<LarstiQ> jordi: iirc, transcoded packages are unicode fonts transformed to iso 8859
<AlinuxOS> jordi, allredy installed.
* LarstiQ would surprised if that helped
<jordi> LarstiQ: yeah
<AlinuxOS> :)
<jordi> me too
<jordi> but gucharmap reports "fixed" as the origin for this font
<LarstiQ> jordi: shouldn't AlinuxOS be in an utf8 locale?
<jordi> there is one font
<jordi> isn't he?
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, yes Georgian is in UTF-8
<AlinuxOS> ka_GE.UTF-8
<LarstiQ> right
<LarstiQ> jordi: fixed is a strange beast
<AlinuxOS> so this locale need some fonts..
<jordi> AlinuxOS: do you have ttf-freefont, ttf-dejavu and maybe ttf-opensymbol?
<AlinuxOS> I have 3 best utf free fonts.
<AlinuxOS> jordi, yes.
<AlinuxOS> everything...
<LarstiQ> how about xfonts-efont-unicode?
<jordi> hrm.
<jordi> LarstiQ: those would be bitmaps too
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, ah
<AlinuxOS> I know this fonts
<AlinuxOS> they are horrible like Devil..
<jordi> heh
<AlinuxOS> very old version..
<LarstiQ> hehe
<AlinuxOS> and no anti aliasing support.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: but they do include Georgian
<AlinuxOS> blergh :)
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, yes...
<kiko-zzz> FIX BUILD BUSTAGE
<AlinuxOS> but no one will you ubuntu with this horrible fonts:)
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: which is another wording for, I have no idea how it works with ttf fonts
<jordi> kiko-zzz: good night dude
<jordi> LarstiQ: there's something with these fonts
<jordi> I ave it
<AlinuxOS> this armienian fonts are very smooth... :) I'm searching for package that provides them...
<jordi> AlinuxOS: fc-list |grep ixed
<AlinuxOS> by default they are included.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: could be by mistake
<LarstiQ> fc-list | grep ixed
<LarstiQ> lappie%~> 
<LarstiQ> aha...
<AlinuxOS> boys do you know who on ubuntu-devel is font and X.org master ? :)
<AlinuxOS> maybe there is soeone armenian :)
<AlinuxOS> and he has included armenian by default :)
<jordi> 2330:jordi@nubol:~$ fc-list -v |grep ixed
<jordi> Fixed:style=Bold
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: my guess is that armenian just comes in with something else, unexpectedly
<jordi> [...] 
<jordi> how do I find out what file is providing these?
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, ok...so I'm searching for this "something else" :)
<LarstiQ> jordi: /etc/fonts/** ?
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: so are we :)
<jordi> /usr/share/fonts ?
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, :)
<AlinuxOS> hehe bro
<LarstiQ> jordi: I was more thinking of the fc config
<jordi> LarstiQ: nothing interesting
<jordi> AlinuxOS: dunno, man
* LarstiQ has interesting kana in that file
<jordi> AlinuxOS: tried running fc-cache or stuff like that?
<jordi> AlinuxOS: hmm, got gsfonts?
<AlinuxOS> jordi, yes
<jordi> the package
<AlinuxOS> jordi, locales ka_GE noprobs... but my locale have no fonts ... and fc-cache updates when you put something yours...
<AlinuxOS> I can put my fonts..and then run..
<jordi> nod
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: which fonts are you using then?
<jordi> LarstiQ: this isn't fun
<AlinuxOS> but someone (georgian future user) when changes locales...will not see in georgian.
<jordi> I have a font providing it, but dunno which
<LarstiQ> jordi: I love (X) fonts.
<AlinuxOS> BPG_Chveulebrivi.ttf
<jordi> 2377:jordi@nubol:/usr/share/fonts$ fc-match fixed
<jordi> 12x13ja.pcf.gz: "Fixed" "ja"
<jordi> this is why I suggested transcoded stuff
<AlinuxOS> BPG_Courier.ttf
<jordi> AlinuxOS: I assume you have xfonts-base installed
<AlinuxOS> BPG_Glaho.ttf
<AlinuxOS> best fonts for Ubuntu
<jordi> ok
<jordi> my last bet is that it's coming from xfonts-base
<AlinuxOS> yes I ahve xfonts-base
<LarstiQ> fc-list :lang=ka
<LarstiQ> jordi: that gives fixed fonts/
<AlinuxOS> jordi, If you want tommorow I'll send you this .ttf's
<jordi> AlinuxOS: is that ttf free?
<jordi> free as in free speech
<AlinuxOS> jordi, sure
<AlinuxOS> not like a beer :)
<LarstiQ> fc-list :lang=ja
<LarstiQ> Kochi Gothic,:style=Regular,
<LarstiQ> weee
<AlinuxOS> there is no commercial georgian fonts..
<AlinuxOS> we are not so intelligent like redmonds people.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: it can be freely modified, redistributed, etc?
<AlinuxOS> we are poor and pure nation :)
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, yes.
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: good
<LarstiQ> awww, there doesn't seem to be a font covering lang=jbo
* LarstiQ refuses to believe
<AlinuxOS> font covering?
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: BPG_Glaho.ttf covers Georgian
<AlinuxOS> I can't understand you :)
<AlinuxOS> sorry
<AlinuxOS> covers Georgian?
<LarstiQ> yes
<AlinuxOS> do you speak italian ? :)
<AlinuxOS> or russian? :)
<LarstiQ> non.
<AlinuxOS> or GEORGIAN :)
<AlinuxOS> hehe
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: Dutch? :)
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, nooo :/
<AlinuxOS> Lars Ulrich from Metallica was Durch :)
<jordi> I'm out
<AlinuxOS> Dutch
<jordi> laters
<AlinuxOS> jordi, ok
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: hell no
<AlinuxOS> I'll talk about this thing tommorow
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: he's Danish
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> jordi, thank you a lot pal!
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, you to amico :)
<LarstiQ> jordi: sleep well
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: I refuse to share a country with 'money good, napster baaad' :P
<AlinuxOS> loooolz
<AlinuxOS> :D
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, for example?
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: now you've lost me
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, ?
* LarstiQ was just pointing out that Ulrich is from Denmark, and LarstiQ is from The Netherlands
<AlinuxOS> why lost?
<AlinuxOS> aaaaaaaaah
<AlinuxOS> !!!
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: so I'm not sure what you want an example of?
<AlinuxOS> sorry
<AlinuxOS> !!!
<AlinuxOS> viva Ajax!
<AlinuxOS> :D
<LarstiQ> haha :P
<AlinuxOS> do you like ajax?
<AlinuxOS> :D
<LarstiQ> Ajax is from Amterdam, not one of my favourite cities
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> there was a Georgian forward called Shota Arveladze :)
<LarstiQ> I recognize that name, even if I don't follow football :)
<AlinuxOS> :)
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, what bout you? ;) are you in some translation teams?
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: not really, although I've done one small bit of Lojban today
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, could you tell me what is the meaning of text files like fonts.cache-1 in  /usr/share/fonts/truetype directory...?
<LarstiQ> AlinuxOS: I'm presuming it is cached information about fonts generated during font package install
<AlinuxOS> alinux@dapper:/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-telugu-fonts$ dpkg -S Pothana2000.tt f
<AlinuxOS> ttf-telugu-fonts: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-telugu-fonts/Pothana2000.ttf
<AlinuxOS> very strange font
<AlinuxOS> so I'll see who makes it..and then install
<LarstiQ> ttf-telugu-fonts for Telugu, never heard of the language
<LarstiQ> ah, India
<AlinuxOS> or when someone wants georgian locales , so package ttf-georgian-fonts must to be linked like dependency to language-pack-gnome-ka
<LarstiQ> that sounds sensible to me, but I'm not involved in Ubuntu
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, :)
<LarstiQ> and I'm 3 hours over my sleep deadline
<AlinuxOS> so where?
<LarstiQ> so where what?
<AlinuxOS> ok
<AlinuxOS> you are invulved in lauchpad only?
<AlinuxOS> or?
<LarstiQ> I'm here as a launchpad user
<AlinuxOS> ah :)
<AlinuxOS> ok LarstiQ 
<AlinuxOS> LarstiQ, nice to meet you :) and good night!
<AlinuxOS> :D
<LarstiQ> thanks, you too :)
* LarstiQ goes to bed
* AlinuxOS too
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5394 (Clicking on 'Advanced search' should preserve simple search criteria) and https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/5324 (Advanced search for bugs breaks if you don't select at least one status). r=BjornT (r3036: Guilherme Salgado)
<mpt> stu1, https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29828 looks like your sort of bug
* stu1 turns his sound on
<carlos> morning
<siretart> morning.
<ajmitch> morning siretart 
<siretart> is soyuz already there? How do I notice when this happens?
<jordi> hello
<cprov> morning hackers 
<SteveA> morning
<Kinnison> hi stevea
<kiko> hello there
<stub> lifeless: Want to review a disgusting db patch involving triggers, or should I just shove it through as trivial?
<kiko> LOL
<stub> eek... FLCOW appears to have stopped working :/
<kiko> why are you still using that?
<stub> So I can have hard linked trees without chewing up all my disk space
<kiko> I find the trees to be rather smallish nowadays
<stub> LP_PRELOAD doesn't like spurious : anymore
<stub> I've got two gigs of trees and most of them where created using cp -al
<SteveA> stub: what are the triggers for?
<stub> Maintaining a materialized view
<SteveA> it is friday night, a sacred time for lifeless.  i don't expect he'll be around today.
<SteveA> materialized view of what?
<stub> ValidPersonOrTeamCache
<stub> Should make the FOAF vocabularies much faster once they use it
<SteveA> i'll review it if you like.  not that i claim any database knowledge...
<jordi> kiko: my legs ache today
<jordi> kiko: but this means the next time we meet, I am going to kick your ass.
<SteveA> jordi: how far, how fast?
<stub> SteveA: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVsblsA.html
<stub> SteveA: Or punt it to salgado since he will want to use it
<jordi> SteveA: yesterday it was around 8 kms, but not so fast
<jordi> There's still a long way to go
<SteveA> stub: valid in this sense means "a person or team that is eligible to be selected as the owner of something" ?
<stub> You can paraphrase it that way, yes
<SteveA> "valid" is such an overloaded term
<SteveA> i think it would help to qualify it somehow
<stub> Indeed. It has a specific meaning dealing with people and teams though
<stub> PeopleWIthPasswordsAndPreferredEmailAddressesOrTeamsThatAreNotMerged
<SteveA> id integer PRIMARY KEY REFERENCES Person ON DELETE CASCADE
<SteveA> does that mean when a Person is deleted, the cache record is also deleted?
<SteveA> or the other way around?!
<SteveA> typos: +Remove names from sabdfl to avlid triggeringthe valid_team_fields constraint
<stub> When a person is deleted, the cache record is also deleted. Purely a convenience for me, since nothing else is able to delete People records
<kiko> jordi, sorry, you're fucked for now
<jordi> kiko: 1 year of no training shows. But I'll be back to my 2004 state soonish. word.
<kiko> we'll see.
<jordi> kiko: how did your 12h race go?
<jordi> is it over?
<kiko> that was almost two months ago!
<kiko> it went well, we did 4th
<kiko> I fell and cracked my helmet
<SteveA> stub: you could define  PREF = 4  earlier, and use that instead of a literal '4', although it would mean an awkward string substitution.  nonetheless, i'd comment next to the literal '4' that it is PREF
<SteveA> stub: i didn't see any problems in the logic, but i found it tricky to follow, so perhaps i made a mistake.  would it be clearer if you dealt with team and non-team separately, and asserted that we don't change a non-team into a team or vice versa ?
<jordi> kiko: your ugly helmet!?
* jordi runs.
<jordi> kiko: did you buy a decent one?
<kiko> no
<kiko> that one is fine
<kiko> I cracked my old red one
<kiko> chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/cprov-hacking/
<cprov> kiko: ok
<kiko> cprov, Kinnison: when you need it
<seb128> hi
<seb128> what is OOPS-27D175 about?
<seb128> (I was just trying to open a bug page)
<kiko> let's see.
<kiko> I've seen this before
<salgado> seb128, that's a timeout, and I can't reproduce it
<salgado> it should work if you try again
<seb128> yeah, it will probably
<seb128> but I got random oops like that every day, so I figured I would ask
<salgado> it seems to have been caused because another transaction was holding the lock on that table
<kiko> the karma cache updater?
<salgado> yeah, it's very annoying, but the problem is not actually on that page
<kiko> that query also has a sequential scan, which is unfortunate.
<salgado> kiko, it can't be, that table won't access any of the tables used on the query that took 15s to run
<salgado> s/that table/that script
<kiko> hmmm, true
<salgado> you guys always want to blame that poor script. it runs only once in a day, and it's optimized now
<kiko> heh 
<kiko> ok ok
<kiko> so what else could it be?
<kiko> also
<salgado> I wish I knew
<kiko> that query might be able to be converted to a union query
<salgado> stub, did you get that view for the people vocabs?
<SteveA> is the karma cache stuff separated into a separate table in production yet?
<kiko> SteveA, no.
<SteveA> okay, so next week
<stub> SteveA: I need to be able to change teams into people and vice versa - having to disable triggers to update data is a pita and error prone. So the triggers are coping with stuff that is actually impossible to do via Launchpad. I also need to minimize queries (minimum possible writes, and minimum reads if it doesn't cause writes), which twists the logic a lot.
<stub> If the karma cache stuff is giving trouble, I can just switch it off for a few days...
<SteveA> stub: might be best to turn off karms stuff until the fix lands
<stub> salgado: about to land the materialized view
<salgado> great
<stub> SELECT Person.id FROM Person,ValidPersonOrTeamCache WHERE Person.id=ValidPersonOrTeamCache.id and fti @@ ftq('launchpad')
<stub> UNION SELECT EmailAddress.person From EmailAddress, ValidPersonOrTeamCache WHERE EmailAddress.person = ValidPersonOrTeamCache.id AND email ILIKE 'launchpad%'
<stub> AND status IN (2,4)
<stub> Which will be much faster than the left outer joins, as well as matching both validated AND preferred email addresses
<salgado> stub, that's really great. do we have all columns from the person table in that view?
<stub> salgado: No - it is just an id column. It is designed to be joined.
<salgado> ah, right
<stub> We can go that way if we need to, but I think this approach will be fine and won't affect insert or update performance too much or over complicate things.
<stub> back in an hour
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=SteveA]  ValidPersonOrTeamCache (r3037: Stuart Bishop)
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<mdke> is the bugmail to mailing list thing sorted out now?
<Kinnison> k
<Kinnison> stub: n/m
<stub> yo
<Kinnison> I was gonna ask you to run a few statements for me on staging's db, but elmo's doing it for me now
<stub> Kinnison: You have access as the postgresql user too if you want
<Kinnison> stub: I do? from which local user on where?
<stub> dsilvers on asuka can login as the postgres user to the launchpad_staging database
<Kinnison> okay, thanks
* Kinnison wishes asuka went more quickly
* SteveA --> lunch
<Kinnison> This DELETE has racked up nearly 30 CPU minutes so far
<ddaa> Hi
<ddaa> sory for being late, (finally) got my Thinkpad back and had to resync my homedir from the iBook.
<kiko> this delay is extremely distressing
<kiko> stub, ping me when you are back?
<stub> kiko: ping
<kiko> stub, if you look at PQM, you'll see a patch and test for a gina bug.
<kiko> because it's a very trivial problem, it won't require re-running gina
<kiko> but it would require a) issuing an SQL query to fix the problem b) rolling out that fix to the gina-running code (on drescher?)
<kiko> the problem is that the BinaryPackageRelease.architecturespecific flag is inverted (it should be set to True where it is set to False and vice-versa)
<stub> Kinnison: There is a fiera connection 'idle in transaction' - might be holding a lock open
<Kinnison> stub: it was eating CPU, so I don't think it's relevant, but we've closed them just in case
<kiko> stub, should I mail you with the details?
<salgado> stub, I finished merging your changes and got this error when trying to do a make schema: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKvNY3o.html
<salgado> stub, does this mean I need to upgrade to postgresql-8?
<stub> kiko: Ok. So UPDATE BinaryaPackageRelease SET architecturespecific=not architecturespecific on production, staging, and update gina code on drescher
<Kinnison> stub: not on staging
<Kinnison> stub: We're doing staging;
<stub> Kinnison: ok
<kiko> stub, right.
<Kinnison> stub: thanks dude
<stub> salgado: You might need to update trusted.sql to not use the $$ delimiter, instead using '. Although you really should be running 8.0 as requested quite some time ago...
<kiko> salgado, aren't you running 8.0?
* kiko thought you were
<salgado> yeah, I'll upgrade to 8.0
<salgado> no, I'm not
<kiko> the workstations have 8.0 don't they?
<salgado> no
<kiko> they don't?
<kiko> the package is available on breezy..
<salgado> I know, but I didn't install it
<kiko> ah
<salgado> when I configured the workstations I decided to use 7.4 because there were issues with the generated sampledata being different in 8.0
<salgado> and then I was always delaying the upgrade
<kiko> yeah, now I remember
* carlos -> lunch
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix an inverted clause resulting in disaster for BinaryPackageRelease.architecturespecific, pointed out by the build sequencer. Is now tested. (r3038: Christian Reis)
* kiko sighs
<kiko> stub, that's the one.
<ddaa> grah shit... I lost the Evolution followup flags in the process :(
<stub> salgado: By 'we don't need it here' I meant the read/write cachedproperty. The cachedproperty on preferredemail is good.
<salgado> ah, right. I got it wrong, sorry
<kiko> ddaa, STOP USING EVOLUTION FFS
<Kinnison> evolution is fine
* Kinnison uses it all the time
<ddaa> yay! MUA flamewar!
<ddaa> TBH, evo sucks, but mutt sucks more.
<ddaa> and evo is not yet painful enough for me to try thunderbird, also it seems that thunderbird spam filter produces mixed results
<LarstiQ> thunderbird supposedly has compatible calendars for my ipod
<ddaa> calendars? ipod?
<ddaa> two things I do not have a use for, and whose connection leaves me wondering...
<LarstiQ> ddaa: right, no reason to use thunderbird then :)
<stub> kiko, Kinnison: I've forgotten if Gina is supposed to be running against production or not :-/
<kiko> stub, for the moment, no need.
<stub> kiko: Gina code updated and db fix done
<kiko> thanks stub, sorry for the trouble.
<kiko> ddaa, you mixed up left and right there, I think.
<BjornT> bradb: ping
<bradb> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> bradb: about bug contacts. currently they are subscribed to a bug only when it's created. shouldn't they get subscribe when new tasks are created as well?
<BjornT> bradb: for example, if a bug affects another package, that package's bug contact should get notified i think.
<bradb> BjornT: According to Kamion, they should get subscribed to all bugmail activity on that package from the moment they choose to get package bugmail. But with the current explicit subscription model, that's a known issue until a patch is written to allow a user to say "also subscribe me to all existing bugs for this package."
<seb128> bug contact should be updated when changing the "source package name" too
<seb128> that's like reassigning
<kiko> seb128, yeah, known bug
<seb128> oki
<seb128> so FIXIT :)
<kiko> stub, do you know why the librarian sends out txt files with the content type of application/octet-stream?
<kiko> stub, they are gzipped, mind you
<kiko> it makes reading logs very inconvenient
<BjornT> bradb: maybe i wasn't clear. let me give you an example.
<bradb> BjornT: oh, I see what you mean
<bradb> package bug contact for foo, a foo task gets add to the bug, etc.
<bradb> yeah, that's a good idea
<bradb> BjornT: Can you please file a bug on that?
<BjornT> bradb: exactly. cool, i'll fix it then, since that makes it easier to fix another bug.
<bradb> fixing it would be even better, thanks ;)
<ddaa> kiko: right
<ddaa> kiko: I mean left
<ddaa> right I mean left not right
<kiko> right
<stub> kiko: No idea sorrt
<stub> c/t/y
<kiko> spiv would know
<BjornT> bradb: btw, it seems i was wrong when i said you couldn't open a bug on more than one package via email. you can do it by issuing more than one affects command. i've made sure that it's properly tested now, so that it won't change again...
<bradb> BjornT: sweet. I'll update the email docs.
<BjornT> cool
<bradb> BjornT: And can you add another affected package to an existing bug with affects /distros/ubuntu/$someotherpackage?
<BjornT> bradb: yes, exactly
<bradb> cool
<seb128> grump
<lamont-away> bradb: there's an email interface?
<seb128> why a query on "pmu" doesn't return " Bug #29776 in Ubuntu: "/dev/pmu permissions wrong"" ?
<bradb> lamont-away: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc !
* lamont-away must track down the email docs
<lamont-away> ah, woot!
* lamont-away idly wonders if submit@bugs.l.n is an alias to new@bugs.l.n
<bradb> BjornT: ^ ?
<lamont-away> bradb: thanks
<bradb> no prob
<BjornT> seb128: bug 29227
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29227 in launchpad "Searching for "pmu" doesn't find "/dev/pmu"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29227
<BjornT> bradb, lamont-away: no, it's not an alias
<seb128> BjornT: thank you
<seb128> bradb: if I want to mark a bug as "to fix for dapper", should I use the milestone or 'target to fix releases' 
<seb128> ?
<bradb> seb128: Milestone for forward-looking fixes.
<seb128> ok
<seb128> but they don't have a nice target icon on the bug page that way? :)
<bradb> seb128: Not enough room atm.
<seb128> is that a joke?
<bradb> seb128: But, where there's a will, there's a way.
<seb128> the left frame has plenty of room
<seb128> with the "Bug Details", would be easy to add an icon
<seb128> no?
<seb128> should I open a bug about that? :)
<bradb> It's slightly trickier than that.
<bradb> seb128: I think there's a bug open, one sec.
<bradb> bug 6014
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6014 in malone "milestone should be displayed on bug page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6014
<seb128> thank you
<bradb> seb128: Putting it in the "Bug Details" portlet isn't quite right, because the underlying model is that fixes in a package are targeted to a release, but a bug may affect more than one package. So fixing package A might be targeted for dapper, but not necessarily package B.
<seb128> just put a:
<seb128> "one task is targetted for dapper"
<bradb> seb128: The important thing is that we know it's confusing, and we can work with mpt to find the specific way to tweak the UI to make it clear.
<seb128> right
<ddaa> kiko: I think bug 29669 should be given some thought before the march sprint.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29669 in launchpad "Branch summary page is not sorted by importance" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29669
<ddaa> kiko: maybe mpt could devote a few cycles to coming up with a great idea to this problem...
<bradb> salgado: Whoa, did you see: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5793 ?
<bradb> This user sounds pretty distressed, probably for good reason.
* ddaa decreases the frequency of bzrsyncd runs
<SteveA> bradb: first step is to reply to the bug to let the user know it has been seen as will be acted on
<bradb> SteveA: good idea, I'll do that
<SteveA> cheers
<carlos> SteveA: I'm loking to ajax to improve translation suggestions. Do we something to support it with our infrastructure? I want to play a bit with it this weekend
<SteveA> carlos: there's a standard open source .js library that most apps use
<SteveA> so, we can use that
<carlos> do you know the URL?
<carlos> or at least the name?
<SteveA> for the translation pages, it's a matter of having some divs for suggestions, and after the page is loading, loading the divs one after the other
<SteveA> you can probably have a view that returns the contents of a particular suggestion div
<SteveA> bug first of all, as an experiment, just add a new page, containing a div
<SteveA> and make the div contents get filled in from a different page, after the first page loads
<SteveA> that will prove the concept
<carlos> SteveA: instead of implementing the XMLRPC method?
<SteveA> there is no xmlrpc in this
<SteveA> really
<SteveA> xmlrpc is not the right thing for this kind of thing
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> xmlrpc is more like the right thing for something like having scripts interact with launchpad
<SteveA> for bug reporting etc.
<SteveA> but not for ajax
<SteveA> we want normal HTTP for that
<SteveA> one good reason is that xmlrpc uses POST
<SteveA> but we want to use GET for all the requests we can
<SteveA> as that allows us to scale things better
<SteveA> and do all sorts of cacheing and multiple server things
<SteveA> so, really, xmlrpc sucks for that
<carlos> ok
<carlos> makes sense
<SteveA> with plan HTTP, there's a nice distinction for read-only requests vs read/write requests
<carlos> about the library, do you remember the name?
<carlos> the .js one
<SteveA> i'll look it up
<SteveA> carlos: "prototype"
<SteveA> http://prototype.conio.net/
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<SteveA> carlos: http://openrico.org/rico/demos.page?demo=rico_ajax_inner_HTML
<carlos> SteveA: thank you
<SteveA> bradb, BjornT: we shouldn't be requiring sigs on bug mail in general.  i think we should require it for doing stuff with private bugs though.  what do you guys think?
<carlos> What's the best way to get the person/team on charge of one source package?
<carlos> not the Debian maintainer, but the Ubuntu one
<bradb> SteveA: That's what I would have suggested down the line too, re: requiring only for private bugs. If you're ready to go all the way on that right now, I see no problem.
<BjornT> SteveA, bradb: i'm happy with that. i think we should try it out and see what happens.
<SteveA> TBH, i thought we didn't require gpg sigs for most things right now
<SteveA> let's do it
<bradb> SteveA: Can this be considered fairly high priority?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> but, i want to see what kiko says :-)
<SteveA> kiko is the schedule meister
<kiko> mmmm
<bradb> right
<kiko> highest priority in my mind is the package bug contact report
<SteveA> in any case, it would be good to communicate to concerned members of the distro team that the change will be forthcoming
<bradb> kiko: Indeed, I'm currently working on that.
<bradb> I'm not suggesting I do the email change, unless BjornT is overloaded, in which case I could do it after the package bug contacts report.
<BjornT> kiko: how important do you see it compared to bug watches? not requiring gpg signatures should be a one-day job
<SteveA> people should get a decent error email response if they try to do unsigned things to a private bug
<BjornT> yeah
<kiko> is it worth interrupting BjornT's work on watches?
<SteveA> what's PQM's general turnaround time at the moment?  from getting a request at the top of its queue?
<kiko> it's VERY fast
<kiko> 15 minutes max
<SteveA> coool
<SteveA> although... i'm still waiting
<bradb> pqm is doing very well lately.
<daf> bradb: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/5320 -- "some other reports": which reports?
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5320 in malone "NEEDSINFO needs to live in one of the interfaces.bugtask constants" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> hello ddaa
<ddaa> SteveA: bzrsyncd is failing. There are also a few non-critical fixes I'd like to get in there. I'm wondering what I should take the time to fix instead of working on importd->bzr.
<ddaa> Or if I should just ask somebody else to do it.
<bradb> daf: The assigned bugs report, open bugs report, critical bugs report can all be arguably considered "broken" until the UI clearly communicates what the current search filter is. e.g. users like seb128 (and well, me) are using Needs Info to not see those bugs on certain reports after that. I'm currently working on a solution for showing the current search filter.
<SteveA> ddaa: what is bzrsyncd failing on exactly?
<ddaa> apparently, incorrect db permissions
<ddaa> From the error, I guess it's deleting from RevisionNumber because a branch changed history.
<SteveA> um
<kiko> I'm not entirely sure about not requiring GPG to change a bug
<kiko> but... maybe.
<SteveA> wikimode until it is abused
<ddaa> Which is concerning, because that suggests there's something wrong with the test suite...
<kiko> the thing is -- I don't know of anyone who would use the email interface that we couldn't ask to set up gpg
<SteveA> ddaa: this is getting out of my depth.  do we mean to delete revisions?  do we mean to cope with branches changing history on the SM?
<daf> bradb: ok -- maybe worth listing the reports that need fixing in the bug
<daf> bradb: also, if you're working on it, you can mark it In Progreess
<ddaa> We mean to delete RevisionNumbers, not revisions. So we can handle branches that were modified by "pull --overwrite".
<ddaa> The SM does "pull --overwite" so it should cope with that. That would not cover what jblack calls "nuclear launchcodes and nuclear waste".
<ddaa> but that's a later thing to fix (the issue I raised with the BranchLineage post some time ago).
<SteveA> ddaa: i'd say, discuss what to do about this on monday
<bradb> daf: Yeah, I'm not currently working on bug 4201 though (i.e. the dup target of the bug you mentioned), which is about Needs Info and the open bugs query.
<SteveA> in the regular meeting for this stuff
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4201 in malone "Bugs with NeedInfo status should be displayed on open bugs query." [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4201
<ddaa> well, I do not like to leave that stuff broken over the week-end, but anyway I do not have much time left today. So monday meeting...
* ddaa decides to go for a band-aid fix in the meantime
<daf> bradb: ah -- I was looking at 5230 because that's the one in the XXX in the code
<salgado> hi bradb, I was having lunch...
<bradb> salgado: hi
<salgado> bradb, did we get bugmail for that bug?
<bradb> salgado: I only see bugmail for it from today's changes. Probably missed out due to the explicit subscriptions problem.
<salgado> ah, right
<kiko> bradb: what do you mean "the explicit subscriptions problem"?
<bradb> Er, no this couldn't have been anything to do with missing bugmail from explicit subs, because it was opened one week before that landed.
<bradb> I actually have no idea how bug 5793 does not appear at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad-bugs/2005-December/thread.html
<bradb> Oh, because it was filed as private.
<bradb> This is what the SecurityTeams spec is meant to address. At least somebody would have gotten this email.
<bradb> So, I'm guessing what happened was: 1. she filed the bug as private, so she was the only Cc, 2. jamesh's script later added Launchpad Developers as a subscriber to the bug.
<kiko> bradb, good. don't spread fud. :-P
<kiko> bradb, we need to fix SecurityTeams soonish
<bradb> kiko: yeah
<kiko> hopefully when the fires of doom have lessened in intensity we will be able to follow up on this task.
<bradb> indeed
<seb128> bah
<seb128> edit bug settings should really be on the bug page 
<seb128> adding a comment from the settings page requires to open the bug on a second page to be able to read the comments to reply
<bradb> seb128: From the users I've spoken to, allowing editing on the bug page would indeed reduce the number of clicks and page loads required, making Ubuntu developers (and all Launchpad users, of course) more productive.
* LarstiQ seconds that
<seb128> kiko had a nice hack for that at UBZ
<seb128> a small "expand arrow" 
<seb128> for the table with the tasks, clicking on it displaying what is needed to actually change the settings
<ddaa> makes much sense...
<bradb> I documented each click involved at: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneTriageWorkflowSimplification . Maybe Mark thinks the current way of extra page clicks and page loads is more productive and easier to use. If he doesn't, then I'm not sure what there is to defend about extra page clicks, page loads, and less productive users.
<seb128> I gave a nice example with my mail to mdz of many click I usually use to edit a bug
<seb128> usual bug edit requires to open 4 or 5 pages
<seb128> bradb: your example is quite simplist
<seb128> we usually set an assignee for the bug, change the severity
<bradb> seb128: Indeed, and even then it was still eight clicks. :)
<seb128> quite often create a watch, create an upstream task, assign the watch to the task
<seb128> and sometime change the title and subscribe somebody else
<mdz> bradb: (the mail seb128 refers to is me collecting feedback from the distro team about malone; I'll be sorting it and reviewing with you/kiko)
<seb128> bradb: do you have some bug about "when I subscribe sombody to a bug I would like to let him a comment in the same time"
<seb128> ?
<bradb> seb128: Not that I know of.
<seb128> k, I'll do one
<bradb> mdz: cool
<seb128> because when I Cc: pitti usually that's to say "Martin, do you know about that?" or something
<ddaa> bradb: do you have a comment for "I subscribed someone wrong by mistake, I want to undo that so the poor soul is not going to be spammed to death"?
<seb128> I'm not even sure than at the moment guy receives a notice I subscribed him
<ddaa> bradb: s/comment/bug/
<salgado> SteveA, I have a fix for bug 29782 and to use stub's new view in the people vocabs. I'll add it to the general queue unless you kindly offer to review it. :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29782 in launchpad "SinglePopupWidget shouldn't use the vocabulary's name as title" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29782
<bradb> ddaa: not that I know of.
<bradb> seb128: I think it'd be pretty cool if sub'ing someone to a bug sent them a mail telling them they were subscribed, provided the bug desc and comments, and including the possibility of sending a specific note in that mail from the person who sub'd them. What do you think?
<seb128> I agree
<seb128> I'm filling a bug about that atm
<bradb> I knew you would. :) Thanks.
<seb128> I often wonders why I start getting a mail from nowhere
<seb128> like somebody subscribed me
<seb128> I didn't get anything about that action
<seb128> and I get next comment
<seb128> np ;)
<BjornT_> seb128: bug 3934 is related to this
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3934 in malone "Summary of the bug when you first get a notification" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3934
<seb128> BjornT_: ah, thanks
<seb128> I've opened bug 29870
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29870 in malone ""Subscribe Someone Else" should allow to add a comment" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29870
<daf> bradb: what's BugTaskSearchParams doing in canonical.launchpad.interfaces?
<bradb> daf: It's part of the interface to bugtasks.
<bradb> It was SteveA's suggestion to put it there, I think.
<daf> fair enough
<daf> it's not much code, I suppose
<Kinnison> just to warn you guys, production librarian is down atm. 
<siretart> is this a good or a bad sign?
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> daf: it's part of the interface.
<SteveA> daf: it is an object that you need to be able to use in order to use the interface.
<SteveA> Kinnison: why is production librarian down?
<Znarl> SteveA : Disk failure in the disk array.
<SteveA> oh. poo.
<kiko> fixed thankfully
<Kinnison> it's back up now
<Kinnison> has been for a little while
<SteveA> would someone mail the launchpad list to say that it happened please/
<SteveA> this will help when we come to look at error logs etc.
<SteveA> if you've got timestamps of up and down, even better
<stratus> What's the status about the statistics updates in Rosetta?
<stratus> It seems they are out of sync with the individual status of each package, right?
<kiko> bug 4779
<Ubugtu> malone bug 4779 in malone "It's impossible to change the bugtracker's type after it is created." [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4779
<bradb> salgado: Do you have time for a drive-by? I have a simple patch that adds attributes to IBugTarget for commonly accessed bug lists, now that I find myself repeatedly accessing these lists in different reports. (7 files changed, 118 insertions(+), 7 deletions(-))
<salgado> bradb, no, I can't do that today
<salgado> sorry
<kiko> bradb, pastebin it.
<bradb> kiko: ok
* kiko waits forever
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZJir6I.html (I hadn't yet given it a once-over!)
<cprov> kiko: could you please review https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehpynNd.html -> Soyuz UI fixes
<bradb> when it rains, it pours!
<zyga> carlos: hello
<dilys> Merge to test/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlobject/: [r=stevea]  part two of jamesh's __len__ fixes (r41: Steve Alexander, James Henstridge)
<SteveA> ooh
<SteveA> thanks dilys 
<carlos> zyga: hi
<zyga> carlos: could you remind me the link to latest langpacks?
<carlos> http://mawson.ubuntu.com/~carlos
<carlos> but let me cleanup it a bit...
<carlos> zyga: I will do an export weekly on Sundays
<carlos> zyga: ok, there you have now latest tarballs
<carlos> until the export next week
<kiko> bradb, while the patch looks okay, I question why you don't use it in existing code. any reason?
<bradb> kiko: It's a piece I broke off of the package bug contacts report, before this patch gets out of control.
<bradb> But I'll be using it on a simple little bug contact packages overview report.
<zyga> carlos: thank you, sorry for being absent
<zyga> I'm starting to like my job
<zyga> I feel great today :)
<zyga> carlos: fetching now, ETA 8min
<AlinuxOS> pitti?
<bradb> kiko: Can I merge this patch?
<kiko> lifeless?
<kiko> bradb, but.. what about using that in existing bits of code?
<bradb> kiko: I'll be using it in the bug contact packages overview report, which is part of the patch I'm doing right now.
<bradb> I broke this off into a separate patch, to keep the bug contacts report patch somewhat under control.
<kiko> bradb, what about the package counts in the bug search portlet? couldn't they use that?
<bradb> kiko: Yep, unless we remove those counts, as I think mpt was suggesting (and maybe others.)
<bradb> But the views that produce those can be refactored to use these attributes.
<kiko> I'd like to see that done as part of this change. it shouldn't be hard, except for the force field perhaps.
<bradb> kiko: Sure. Can I go ahead an merge after replacing that view code with these attributes?
<kiko> yes.
<bradb> thanks, I'll change the existing views now
<kiko> that sounds like an excellent plan.
<kiko> see if there's any duplicated code that needs to be ripped out
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Last minutes soyuz ui fixes and DB security fixes for rollout. (r3039: Celso Providelo)
<siretart> last minutes fixes? is it getting exiting now? ;)
<kiko> Kinnison, this is the package: sysvinit_2.86.ds1-6ubuntu5
<Kinnison> kiko: yah
* Kinnison goes to look at nascentupload
<lifeless> kiko: ?
<kiko> lifeless, can you take care of elmo's key please?
<kiko> I want to help him get some code into pqm
<lifeless> kiko: yes
<kiko> thanks man
<lifeless> while I'm here, I'm looking for the exact march dates
<lifeless> where were they sent ?
<kiko> launchpad@ as usual
<lifeless> ah found them
<kiko> lifeless, ping me when the key is on and I'll have elmo test it
<lifeless> it will be after breakfast at the earliest
<kiko> lifeless, oh, come on
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Add IBugTarget attributes for commonly accessed bug listings, (r3040: Brad Bollenbach)
<kiko> well, aren't I popular tonight
<lifeless> kiko: done.
<kiko> thanks!
<lifeless> I dont know what your come on heckling is for... I get up sat morning, tired, sleepy, I think having breakfast before work is quite reasonabe
<kiko> good ole lifeless 
<lifeless> anyway, its there and imported
<kiko> we'll test it shortly
<mdz> ol
<lifeless> hes in the canonical group
<lifeless> mdz: ;)
<elmo> lifeless: sorry dude, I specifically asked kiko to NOT chase you
<lifeless> elmo: np. I dont hold you responsible for kikos actions ;). And its good that he did follow up, because I had a complete different time expectation from you and from him - I was happy to bump it up the list
<lifeless> and it was not a problem to do so
<jblack> lifelesss: I need to figure out plans for how one LP dev can replicate the set of working trees that another LP dev already has. Have you already done research on this issue that I can avoid duplicating?
<kiko> deeesaster
<jblack> kiko: Hmm? ddaa's blockers?
<kiko> no, my weekend.
<jblack> Tell me about it
<kiko> you really don't want to know how bad it is going to be
<lifeless> kiko: you're in .br still right ?
<jblack> Heh. Some day I'll tell you how my week has been. Bet I'd win.
<lifeless> how can you have a bad weekend there ?
<kiko> no
<kiko> I am in london
<lifeless> oh, suck.
<kiko> participating in the soyuz trainwreck sprint
<lifeless> jblack: the entire set /
<lifeless> jblack: I'd use rsync
<lifeless> rsync -pr / someserverwithlotsofspace::
<jblack> That was my first reaction. However, the trees aren't currently stored in the same layout in a place accessable by both.
<lifeless> I'm not clear why you need the set
<lifeless> and my first reaction is that you dont, so its a problem we should not try to solve
<jblack> Yesterday steve wanted to replicate a set of branchs stub had. Some were LP, some were stub branches
<jblack> Stub handed a config, but cm docs says that it can't do updates.
<lifeless> cm does updates fine
<jblack> Ok. Does it use --overwrite with bzr update?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> that would not be an update any more ;0
<jblack> True.
<lifeless> but this does not sound like the full set of branches
<lifeless> it sounds like one subtree with nested trees/branches
<jblack> No. Stub had just replaced 3 branches with his own.
<lifeless> i.e. you dont need every branch stub ever worked on and happens to have on his disk
<jblack> What I had steve do was replicate a clean launchpad tree and the bzr pull --overwrite the three branches with stub's locations
<lifeless> perfectly sane approach
<lifeless> teaching cm pull would be fairly simple
<jblack> Ok. I wasn't sure. I a bit nervous because the weaves weren't identical when I tested here.
<lifeless> weaves being identical ?
<kiko> lifeless, can you check if the key worked?
<jblack> running diff -ruN across the two trees showed that many files in .bzr 'weren't identical.
<lifeless> not sure what that has to do with it ... weaves are like a db.
<jblack> when I tested with branches here. 
<lifeless> Jan 27 23:01:11 pqm [46912504432336]  INFO: recieved email from James Troup <james@ruari-quinn.demon.co.uk>
<kiko> we submitted a merge
<lifeless> Jan 27 23:01:12 pqm [46912504432336]  ERROR: Caught exception
<lifeless> Traceback (most recent call last):
<lifeless>   File "pqm/bin/pqm", line 278, in do_read_mode
<lifeless>     sigid,siguid = verify_sig(sender, msg, sig, 1, logger)
#launchpad 2006-02-02
<lifeless>   File "/home/pqm/pqm/pqm/__init__.py", line 226, in verify_sig
<lifeless>     raise PQMException(sender, "Failed to verify signature: %s" % e._value)
<lifeless> PQMException: 'Failed to verify signature: gpgv exited with error code 2'
<kiko> I KNEW IT
<lifeless> farking gpg
<lifeless> ok, go for it
<kiko> lifeless, note that entry 2 is fucked because of the james@ there, but #3 is okay
<lifeless> do you need me to remove it ?
<kiko> well
<kiko> if you like.
<lifeless> its all the same to me
<kiko> it won't cause much distress, we are not going to wait around for it
<kiko> (har har)
<kiko> in reality
<kiko> we are being fucked over by the PUNISHER
<kiko> I mean the PUBLISHER
<lifeless> this is the buggy one ?
<lifeless> star-merge sftp://james@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/james.troup@canonical.com/launchpad/dak-tools/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> because pqm can't cope with james@chinstrap
<lifeless> gone
<kiko> funny that the page hasn't refreshed
<kiko> aaaaanyway
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's gone now
<kiko> thanks lifeless 
<kiko> enjoy that sunny saturday
<kiko> we will battle it out with underage hooligan babes
<lifeless> rock
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix soyuz builds list to exclude gina generated builds. (r3041: Celso Providelo)
<Kinnison> ciau all
<kiko> what?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=kiko Add distrorelease.getBinaryPackagePublishing method. (r3042: James Troup)
<Zaq_unkwn> is this room alive ?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> d'oh
<stub> Kinnison: So there is a rollout today?
<Kinnison> stub: That's kiko and mdz's call, it's 10:20am and they're not in yet
<Kinnison> We're currently reviewing the staging stuff from overnight
<Kinnison> currently things look pretty good
<SteveA> cool
<stub> I've setup the pg_ident stuff as per staging, applied patch-40-10-0.sql to production and manually issued the grants you got elmo to do the other day.
<stub> Kinnison: Anything else you are aware of that I need to do? I'm hoping to head out and not be dragged back by a phone call :-)
<stub> Chinese new year parties
<Kinnison> So all the users we can connect to asuka as on drescher, we can now connect to emperor too?
<stub> Yup
<stub> Have you issued any grants on staging that I might not be aware of?
* Kinnison ponders
<Kinnison> I don't believe so
* Kinnison gets his bit of paper
<stub> I can drop production and apply security.cfg if necessary
<stub> (can't really do it live)
<stub> (actually, I could but the tool would need to be updated to cope)
<Kinnison> okay, here's my notes
<Kinnison> uploader needs select on sourcepackagefilepublishing
<Kinnison> uploader needs update on distroreleasequeue
<Kinnison> queued needs update on sourcepackagerelease
<Kinnison> queued needs update on binarypackagerelease
<Kinnison> queued needs select on componentselection
<Kinnison> queued needs select on sectionselection
<Kinnison> if you've done those six, there's no more I've done
<Kinnison> I need one more data patch applying to production
<Kinnison> The one I wrote the other day
<Kinnison> did you apply that?
<Kinnison> It's in ~dsilvers/dbconfig.sql on drescher -- you reviewed it for sanity but I don't know if I asked for you to put it on emperor
<Kinnison> we also need a couple of components creating
<Kinnison> other than that, it's all good
<Kinnison> I need "contrib" and "non-free" creating as Component rows
<Kinnison> once you've done all that, you should go enjoy yourself
<stub> Did that script run happily on staging?
<Kinnison> yes it did
<stub> Kinnison: Ok. All done. I'll have my phone so SMS or ring if I'm needed.
<Kinnison> thanks dude
* Kinnison hugs stub
<stub> (actually, both is probably best)
* Kinnison grins
<fabbione> Kinnison: did you see mdz this morning?
<Kinnison> fabbione: Not yet
<fabbione> ok
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> yo cprov, Kinnison 
<cprov> kiko: morning
<Kinnison> hey kiko
<Kinnison> kiko: Good news dude
<kiko> good news indeed
<kiko> so nothing blew up spectacularly overnight?
<Kinnison> Nup, all good
<kiko> I see 187 failures that I need to look into
<Kinnison> In fact, the way I'm looking at it, things are very very solid
<kiko> but tell me one thing
<Kinnison> Go on.
<kiko> what's up with the distros/ubuntu/+builds UI?
<Kinnison> pardon?
<kiko> it's not listing any failed or pending builds.
<Kinnison> cprov is looking now
<kiko> okay, cool.
<kiko> and it is still listing the gina builda, fwiw
* Kinnison has the two librarian hiccoughs from last night to verify
<cprov> kiko:https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+builds?build_state=failed, sounds correct to me 
<Kinnison> other than that, things are looking good
<fabbione> hey kiko 
<fabbione> kiko: are you really back to br?
<kiko> uhm, DOH
<kiko> fabbione nope, still in London!
<fabbione> kiko: ok...
<fabbione> i was sort of waiting for you two to appear for breakfast this morning
<kiko> fabbione mdz and I slept in, we had a late night talking about the company
<kiko> how's it going?
<kiko> and where are you?
<kiko> cprov, you're right, it looks excellent
<cprov> kiko: ok
<fabbione> kiko: it's going fine.. we are down at the hotel lobby
<kiko> Kinnison, and publishing of the binaries is a success?
<kiko> fabbione who's "we"?
<Kinnison> kiko: Yep, looking good
<fabbione> kiko: Mith and I
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm currently checking through Packages files for a couple of archs
<Kinnison> kiko: Publishing regularly takes less than 20 minutes to complete
<kiko> I'll do a comparator run.
<Kinnison> not much use
<kiko> no?
<Kinnison> given it's an old archive
<kiko> well
<Kinnison> and we've not loaded up with all the changes since
<kiko> indeed.
<Kinnison> I have some stuff in the NEW queue to check out too
<kiko> why don't we?
<Kinnison> because we also haven't loaded up with the removals since
<kiko> how much stuff in the NEW queue?
<Kinnison> It's gonna be non-trivial (not hard, just gotta be careful) when we want to sync our publishing with dak ready for rollout
<Kinnison> about 34 entries in NEW
<kiko> isn't it a matter of running gina?
<Kinnison> gina doesn't do removals
<Kinnison> we've talked about this yesterday, remember?
<kiko> well, we need an auto-removal tool, but elmo has a trivial removal tool and it would be a matter of batch-invoking or modifying it
<Kinnison> Probably that simple, yes
<Kinnison> I need to sit with elmo and make sure his tools are obeying the state machine
<Kinnison> I think they are, but I should verify with him
<kiko> the problem I see with them is that they will probably not work on cprov's branch
<Kinnison> Oh?
<kiko> he should have worked against that branch, in hindsight.
<Kinnison> We can merge his branch
<cprov> kiko: yes, we can always merge ;) 
<kiko> cprov's branch disallows setting the queue status directly.
<Kinnison> None of his tools should touch the queue
<cprov> kiko: single line change
<kiko> teri?
<Kinnison> which is teri?
<cprov> kiko: sspph
<kiko> teri most definitely touches the queue.
<kiko> sorry s/queue/publishing
<cprov> kiko: post publication override 
<kiko> so uhm, maybe I'm on crack.
<Kinnison> You are dude,
* kiko can't remember
<Kinnison> Drink coffee and eat some fruit
<Kinnison> then you'll feel better
<kiko> cprov, Kinnison sspph, is it append-only?
<kiko> elmo asked me about that yesterday because of priority and section overrides.
<Kinnison> Essentially
<cprov> kiko: yes, only new rows
<Kinnison> append or remove
<kiko> ok.
<Kinnison> s/remove/update-publishing-status
<kiko> I told him he'd add new rows
<Kinnison> yes he should
<Kinnison> perfec
<Kinnison> +t
<kiko> because you can't change history!
<Kinnison> indeed
<Kinnison> (much)
<kiko> china can now that they own google
<Kinnison> hehe
<kiko> I see a disaster brewing on the horizon
<Kinnison> cool, my di source upload has been accepted and published
<kiko> sabdfl's inbox has ZERO messages
* Kinnison waits for the build queue builder
* Kinnison quickly does a kiko and sends sabdfl one meeeelion emails
* ajmitch wonders when sabdfl leaves NZ
<jblack> Kinnison: Its email week.
<Kinnison> jblack: hehe
<jblack> I've sent poor lifeless about a dozen email in the last week.
<Kinnison> kiko accidentally sent elmo a bajillion emails with no subjectg
<kiko> only 3
<Kinnison> a bajillion dude, a bajillion
<kiko> you are such an exagerator
<kiko> now
<kiko> why is ia64 so slow to build?
<fabbione> ia64 is slow.. full stop
<Kinnison> It's not that it's so slow, it's that it's the arch which had the most failures
<fabbione> it's gcc
<fabbione> (that is slow..)
<kiko> Kinnison what about that package missing an .orig.tar.gz 
<kiko> did we sort out that bug?
<kiko> checking for X... no
<kiko> configure: error: GTK+ peers requested but no X library available
<kiko> kaffe is so busted
<Kinnison> kiko: Yep, I think I've sorted that one
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm gonna test that one once DI has started to pass through the cycle
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> I need to get mdz to check out these failures.
<doko> depends on the processor you use. 1.5ghz Itanium II are pretty fast
<Kinnison> our buildds aren't that quick I don't think
<kiko> doko: https://staging.ubuntu.com/+builds
<kiko> ia64 is the only slacker
<kiko> the other ones are already spinning idly
<kiko> Kinnison: how will you test the fix to the sysvinit package -- will you associate the .orig.tar.gz in the database?
<Kinnison> I was gonna either remove that version from dapper, or upload the next version
<kiko> I see.
<Kinnison> di building
<kiko> yeah, sounds ok.
<kiko> found out the d-i issues?
* kiko needs to merge in cprov's latest changes
<Kinnison> We're hoping to have no issues
<Kinnison> just gotta find out
<kiko> there's that publishing issue that kamion pointed out
<kiko> elmo's merge landed, yay
<Kinnison> Which one was that?
<kiko> actually, I was thinking about the cdimage problem.
<Kinnison> Oh right, that's not his fault, or ours
<Kinnison> we're just out of sync with di and kernels
* Kinnison disables the cronjob so he can run the publishing process manually to watch in case of errors
<kiko> the release file issue with d-i, Kinnison.
<Kinnison> Oh right
<Kinnison> I have all but one item crossed out
<Kinnison> the only one I've not yet investigated is "No d-i in Release file" which I think is not quite true but I'm not certain yet
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's the one I was referring to
<kiko> rsync: send_files failed to open "/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/distrorelease.py": Permission denied (13)
<kiko> cprov, wth is that about?
<cprov> kiko: perms ... don't know why is it happen in my branch 
<lifeless> ssh to chinstrap
<lifeless> rm the file
<kiko> lifeless you know why that's happening?
<lifeless> or, mv the .bzr dir out of the way, rm -rf the tree, mkdir it again, and move the .bzr dir back
<lifeless> kiko: I'm guessing at mode/user on a file copied with -a
<kiko> it's only 3 files
<kiko> rsync: send_files failed to open "/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests/database/sampledata/current.sql": Permission denied (13)
<kiko> rsync: send_files failed to open "/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests/database/schema/security.cfg": Permission denied (13)
<kiko> rsync: send_files failed to open "/home/warthogs/archives/cprov/launchpad/uploader-tests/lib/canonical/archivepublisher/nascentupload.py": Permission denied (13)
<lifeless> a different possibility is that the local file permissions are ones cprov is not permitted to create on chinstrap
<kiko> and {interfaces,database}/distrorelease.py
<kiko> so 5 files
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  More Soyuz UI and DB perms fixes (r3043: Celso Providelo)
<cprov> lifeless: could verify the last ?
<cprov> lifeless: I mean, could you ...
<kiko> ahoy
<cprov> kiko: have added g+r to all my branches, see if it works now
* kiko tries
<kiko> cprov, Kinnison: mdz and I can bring lunch in for you.
<cprov> kiko: no thanks 
<Kinnison> kiko: We were planning on going to find something soon
<kiko> thanks it worked
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> ok
<cprov> kiko: ok, unfortunatelly I need to do it every single push
<kiko> what time do we reconvene at the office?
<lifeless> check the file owner
<Kinnison> Shall we say that cprov and I will go find food in 15 minutes, so if you and mdz want to eat before coming in, reconvene at the office at 13:30 or 14:00
<Kinnison> to give us time to get back
<kiko> 14:00 sounds good.
<cprov> lifeless: all cprov/warthogs, atm
<kiko> cprov it's not  abig deal because bzr merge doesn't need the actual files, but it's disturbing
<kiko> === modified file 'configs/staging/launchpad.conf'
<kiko> +        # mailproblemsto launchpad-error-reports@lists.canonical.com
<kiko> +        mailproblemsto dsilvers@digital-scurf.org
<kiko> uhm, did we really want to check that in?
<Kinnison> Ues
<Kinnison> I'll be tidying it up again before we go live
<Kinnison> but for now, I didn't want to have floating patches, and cprov and I are cross-merging all the time
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> ok, see you in a bit
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=stevea]  part three of jamesh __len__ enhancements. (r3044: Steve Alexander, James Henstridge)
<OgMaciel> Hi... I need to check some information about the packages available for translation in LP.  Some packages are not present
<OgMaciel> packages listed for Breezy don't appear for Dapper
<fabbione> Kinnison: ping?
<OgMaciel> does anyone know why?
<Kinnison> fabbione: yo
<fabbione> Kinnison: hey dude.. kiko just blessed Mith and me with the task of breaking soyuz
<fabbione> Kinnison: what is the upload queue to staging?
<mdz> GOOD MORNING SOYUZ LOVERS
<Kinnison> drescher
<mdz> fabbione: drescher.ubuntu.com
<Kinnison> but it won't mail you
<Kinnison> evah
<Kinnison> ''cos I turned that off
<Kinnison> (for debugging)
<OgMaciel> does anyone know when Carlos is coming back?
<fabbione> Kinnison: can you whitelist just my address?
<fabbione> it would help to get answers back
<Kinnison> fabbione: I am adding some more debugging to the email filter just to be certain it's okay before I turn it on
<fabbione> Kinnison: ok
<fabbione> Kinnison: i will start uploading some crack soon with an entry in the .changes with what it is supposed to break or how
<Kinnison> okay
<OgMaciel> hi Kamion 
<Kamion> hi
<OgMaciel> Kamion, would you know of someone I can ask some especific questions about the translation packages in LP?
* Kamion <- not a launchpad hacker
<Kamion> sorry
<OgMaciel> Kamion, np...  thanks... ;)
<kiko> good afternoon fellow death marchers
<fabbione> kiko: are you ready?
<kiko> fabbione, we were BORN ready
<Kinnison> fabbione: send one upload
<fabbione> kiko: ahhaha that's gonna be my next quote
<Kinnison> fabbione: then wait
<Kinnison> fabbione: I'll let you know how it went
<kiko> yes, please, one upload at a time
<fabbione> Kinnison: i need a few minutes to get ready first
<kiko> and we'll stack the beers as high as the tower of babel
<Kinnison> fabbione: uploads are processed every 5 minutes
<Kinnison> fabbione: so you have four minutes to the next run
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> first upload done
<fabbione> testcase: badly named .changes file
<fabbione> contents of the file is correct
<fabbione> clearly it still ends in .changes
<fabbione> the part before is $random
<fabbione> actually the contents is partially broken too
<fabbione> so ?
<fabbione> it has been more than 5 minutes now...
* fabbione waits to add one beer to the scoreboard
<kiko> hah
<kiko> hold your horses batman
<fabbione> kiko: it's more than 5 minutes now...
<fabbione> and didn't get any answer
<fabbione> or anything
<fabbione> soyuz is not fast enough
<fabbione> +1 beer
<Kinnison> Umm, evolution is not fast enough
<Kinnison> fabbione.beercount -= 1
<fabbione> Kinnison: i don't read python.. did i break soyuz or not?
<Kinnison> fabbione: cock*changes
<Kinnison> fabbione: dropped on the floor because of BADSIG
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> new one in
<fabbione> 'with good signature
* fabbione waits...
<Kinnison> Sorry, but I have to wait for the cron mail :-)
<fabbione> if this one doesn't break, the next one will.. i am sure 100%
* Kinnison grins
<fabbione> Kinnison: has it been rejected or accepted?
<fabbione> i expect the second upload to be accepted
<Kinnison> fabbione: sorry, evoltuion just crashed (gotta love this high quality software the distro team produces)
<fabbione> Kinnison: complains with seb please.. i use tbird :)
* Kinnison grins
* Kinnison waits for the imap to recover
<Kinnison> .....
<kiko> fabbione, I am in disappointed in you padrino.
<kiko> no bustage yet
<Kinnison> well, we are waiting for evolution
<fabbione> kiko: i am going with one little change at a time
<fabbione> kiko: otherwise it will be a pain to figure out what is wrong 
<fabbione> but 10 minutes between each check is a pain
<kiko> beer-counting?
<Kinnison> fabbione wins a beer
<Kinnison> File "/srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/scripts/process-upload.py", line 218
<fabbione> Kinnison: accepted or rejected?
<Kinnison>     finally:
<Kinnison>           ^
<fabbione> AHAHHAHAHAHAHA
<Kinnison> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<fabbione> MUHA MUHA MUHA
<fabbione> kiko: i guess i need to go and take a nap, or i won t be able to handle all the beer this night
<Kinnison> fabbione: You want me to update it to run the queue once per minute?
<fabbione> Kinnison: i am ok with it running every 5
<fabbione> i just would like to know faster if it breaks or no
<fabbione> i need a few minutes between each run to prepare a test case
<kiko> shit.
<kiko> kiko 0 x fabbione 1
* Kinnison sets it to ever 2 minutes
<fabbione> Kinnison: so if i upload a proper contents .changes file with a bad name soyuz dies.
<fabbione> (just to keep track exactly of how many beer kiko will have to pay and why ;))
<fabbione> and avoid the testcase in incrimental mess in the uploads
<Kamion> how is a "bad name" for a .changes file defined? (AFAIK, katie accepts *.changes)
<Mithrandir> fabio: hey, save some bugs for me as well, I want beer too
<fabbione> cock_5.0a-8ubuntu2_cock.changes <-
<fabbione> Kamion: that's what i uploaded and that's exactly what i was testing because katie accepts *.changes 
<fabbione> Kamion: katie doesn't rely on the file name but only on it's contents
<Kamion> right
<fabbione> assuming ending in .changes
<Kinnison> badly named changes passed for upload of 'crack' because the contents were okay
<fabbione> Kinnison: tell me when i can increase the beer counter to 2 :)
<fabbione> Mithrandir: ehhe sure dude...
<Kinnison> fabbione: There's only one from you?
<fabbione> Kinnison: yes.. i am uploading only one at a time 
<Kinnison> fabbione: soyuz does not rely on the filename (any more than ending in .changes) so it accepted the good content
<fabbione> Kinnison: so why did it fail on the last upload?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  More DB security fixes for Soyuz rollout. (r3045: Celso Providelo)
<fabbione> typo in the code.. or something from the filename?
<Kinnison> typo
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> can you fix the typo and rerun on that file?
<kiko> cprov, http://cvs.debian.org/srcdep/Packages-arch-specific?rev=1.607&root=dak&view=auto
<fabbione> it should go accepted
<Kinnison> fabbione: yes, that was the badsig dropped-on-floor one
<fabbione> halt
<fabbione> Kinnison: i did 2 uploads
<Kinnison> Oh?
<fabbione> one -> badname+badsign
<fabbione> two -> badname only
<Kinnison> well, crack definitely got accepted despite a bad name
<fabbione> Kinnison: so what did trigger the typo?
<fabbione> which of the 2 uploads?
<Kinnison> The badsig triggered the typo
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> perfect
<fabbione> now..
<fabbione> 3rd upload is on the way
<Kinnison> 16:56:06 INFO    Would be sending a mail:
<Kinnison> 16:56:06 INFO       Subject: sash_3.7-7test1_i386.changes REJECTED
<Kinnison> 16:56:06 INFO    Upload is binaryful, but policy refuses binaryful uploads.
<Kinnison> 16:56:06 INFO    Upload is source/binary but policy refuses mixed uploads.
<fabbione> Kinnison: if this one is accepted, the bug is a missing check on .dsc and .diff version consistency
<Kinnison> fabbione: that you?
<Mithrandir> sorry, mea culpa
<Mithrandir> it's me
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: well, there you go
<Mithrandir> did the signature validate?
<Kinnison> Appears to have
<Mithrandir> good
<fabbione> Mithrandir: i assume yes. usually you check data inside a change only if the gpg is valid
* Kinnison is about to be busy for a sec doing something for mdz
<Kinnison> one sec
<fabbione> Mithrandir: otherwise you can't trust the .changes file
<Mithrandir> fabbione: true
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: did the new test1 go through fine?
<fabbione> Mithrandir: do you want to jooin me for a cup of coffee or the?
<Mithrandir> comfy bed >> not-so-comfy-chair.
<fabbione> i invaded the couch area
* fabbione sends a rant to mdz for stealing Kinnison 
<Mithrandir> also, I found the thermostat up here, so it's getting slightly less cold
<fabbione> i am considering a nap atm
<fabbione> almost falling asleep
<fabbione> Ubugtu: bug 1
<fabbione> malone bug 1
<fabbione> Ubugtu: die
* fabbione goes upstairs
<kiko> fabbione, your upload FAILED
<Kinnison> 17:00:10 INFO    crack_5.0a-8ubuntu1.diff.gz: should be 5.0a-8ubuntu2 according to changes file.
<kiko> and you get NO FUCKING BEER
<Kinnison> 17:00:10 INFO    crack_5.0a-8ubuntu2.dsc: version ('5.0a-8ubuntu1') in .dsc does not match version ('5.0a-8ubuntu2') in .changes.
<fabbione> new upload done
<fabbione> kiko: are you sure?
<fabbione> <Kinnison> 17:00:10 INFO    crack_5.0a-8ubuntu1.diff.gz: should be 5.0a-8ubuntu2 according to changes file.
<fabbione> this is a bad error message for the test case
<fabbione> the changes do actually say ubuntu1
<kiko> fabbione, yes
<fabbione> the error message should report an inconsistency in the diff.gz name and drop it
<fabbione> the error is not correct :)
<fabbione> kiko: sucks to be you.. +1 for me
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: were any of my sash thingies sent further on?
<kiko> oh give me a break
<fabbione> no, you asked me to break soyuz :)
<Mithrandir> the first one should, the two next ones shouldn't, since they include invalid stuff in the control files.
* Mithrandir applies to fabbione to kiko and watches kiko break.
<fabbione> kiko: please let Kinnninson work with us
<fabbione> the response time is already pretty slow
<jordi> hey
<fabbione> kiko: this is getting boring.. where is Kinnison 
<fabbione> ?
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: are we allowed to upload binaries to staging?
<Mithrandir> hi jordi
<kiko> he's looking at the logs
<Kinnison> sorry guys, mdz keeps uploading tens, hundreds, or thousands of them
<mdz> Mithrandir: no, you aren't
<Mithrandir> mdz: boring.  Can we be allowed to, or do I have to let stuff pass through the buildd?
<fabbione> Kinnison: is staging hooked with the porters buildd keyring?
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: 
<Kinnison> 17:08:08 INFO    Accepted:
<Kinnison> 17:08:08 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test3.dsc
<Kinnison> 17:08:08 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test3.diff.gz
<Kinnison> fabbione: no binaries via this queue, sorry
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: don't you validate the control file at all?
<fabbione> Kinnison: i wanted to test a porter upload.. nothing more
<fabbione> Kinnison: no need to be sorry :)
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: control file?
<fabbione> since i own one of the special keys
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: I do all the checks jennifer did
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: debian/control
<Mithrandir> but, I could play with the .changes instead, sure.
<fabbione> i
<fabbione> Kinnison: wouldn't be easier if you just enable the emails and let us sort out when we break and THEN tell you how we did it?
<fabbione> mdz is flooding you and we don't get a chance to do step-by-step test cases
<mdz> fabbione: nothing is fucked
<mdz> you can do all the step-by-step test cases you want
<mdz> Mithrandir: we don't allow binary uploads in ubuntu either
<mdz> s/ubuntu/production/
<fabbione> mdz: yes we do but only from a subset of keys
<fabbione> that belongs to the buildd
<Mithrandir> mdz: no, but I can generate any kind of .changes file as part of the binary build anyway, so letting me upload binaries to testing means I can test the checks done for binary packages.
<Kinnison> 17:07:23 INFO    Accepted:
<Kinnison> 17:07:23 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test2.dsc
<Kinnison> 17:07:23 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test2.diff.gz
<Mithrandir> is the binary built and accepted?
<fabbione> Kinnison: i just uploaded crack2
<fabbione> that should go into NEW
<mdz> Mithrandir: unless you can produce a source package which creates such binaries, the test isn't very meaningful
<Mithrandir> mdz: I can create a source package which produces any kind of binaries.
<Mithrandir> that's bloody trivial. :-)
<mdz> Mithrandir: then do that instead :-)
<Mithrandir> bah :-)  I'm lazy.
<Kinnison> 17:07:10 INFO    Accepted:
<Kinnison> 17:07:10 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test1.dsc
<Kinnison> 17:07:10 INFO     OK: sash_3.7-7test1.diff.gz
<Kinnison> (as you can see, 13 seconds before)
<Kinnison> libapt-front_0.3.5ubuntu2_source.changes
<Kinnison> "Unable to find 'unstable' distrorelease"
* mdz high-fives Kinnison
<fabbione> Kinnison: where is crack2 ???
* Kinnison has to go to the loo
<Kinnison> fabbione: I'm still going through logs
<Kinnison> fabbione: I'm up to 17:16 now
<fabbione> ok
* fabbione heads for a nap
<fabbione> bbl
<Kinnison> fabbione: rejected
<Kinnison> 17:20:05 INFO    crack_5.0a-8ubuntu1.diff.gz: should be 5.0a-8ubuntu2 according to changes file.
<cprov> fabbione: Source: crack2/5.0a-8ubuntu1 Component: main Section: admin
<cprov> fabbione: crack2 | 5.0a-8ubuntu1 | 21 minutes
<Kinnison> fabbione: REJECTED
<Kinnison> 17:42:11 INFO    crack3_5.0a.orig.tar.gz: changes file doesn't say crack3 for Source
<Kinnison> fabbione: anything else you've uploaded?
<Mithrandir> he's snoring
<kiko> only 2 beers? bah.
<Kinnison> two?
<kiko> <fabbione> <Kinnison> 17:00:10 INFO    crack_5.0a-8ubuntu1.diff.gz: should be 5.0a-8ubuntu2 according to changes file.
<kiko> <fabbione> this is a bad error message for the test case
<kiko> <fabbione> the changes do actually say ubuntu1
<Mithrandir> does sash_3.7-7test4_source.changes make you happy?
<Kinnison> when was that uploaded?
<Mithrandir> now
<Mithrandir> if you're vulnerable to the bug I'm trying to exploit, the checking will take a while..
* kiko yawns
<kiko> we need to wait 5m
<Kinnison> mdns rjected -- anyone's fault?
<Mithrandir> not mine
<Kinnison> 18:55:04 INFO       Subject: sash_3.7-7test4_source.changes REJECTED
<Kinnison> 18:55:04 INFO    UploadError made it out to the main loop: Unable to identify file /dev/urandom (main/shells) in changes.
<Mithrandir> does that mean "file type unknown"?
<Kinnison> I believe so
<Mithrandir> so we need an /dev/urandom.diff.gz. :-)
* fabbione yawns
<fabbione> so kik
<fabbione> kiko
<fabbione> what's up for dinner?
<fabbione> (+pub)
<mdz> we're talking soyuz
<fabbione> i didn't know there was an eatable version of soyuoz
<Mithrandir> mmm, crunchy launchpad.
<Kinnison> Some of us are going to Spaghetti House off Trafalgar Square
<Kinnison> interested?
<kiko> chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/lauchinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/cprov-hacking/
<kiko> nchpad/cprov-hacking/
<kiko> aieee
<cyberix> At https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam , is the Display name the team leader name or the team name?
* mpt_ cries
<mpt_> cyberix, it's the team name
<cyberix> "Most people use their full name here."
<cyberix> is very confusing
<mpt_> ok, that's a bug
<cyberix> If I make a team "open" can I change this later?
<mpt_> cyberix, yes you can
<mpt_> I just reported <https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/29941> about the confusing "Display Name"
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29941 in launchpad ""Display Name" field description at +newteam is wrong" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt_> and bug 29942 about the confusing way of changing a team
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29942 in launchpad "Link for editing a team shouldn't be "Edit Personal Details"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29942
<cyberix> jordi: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-jbo
<cyberix> jordi: Feel free to add it to Ubuntu translator group
<cyberix> or someone else
<cyberix> Please inform me when you've done it
<jordi> cyberix: thanks
<jordi> cyberix: if the right people are here, it may be done in a few mins
<jordi> mpt_: so, are you a LP admin? :)
<jordi> daf!
<cyberix> LarstiQ: Feel free to join the team
<jordi> so the import queue is clean, except for three requests I can't remove
<cyberix> cyberix: Note to self, feel free to use also other phrases than "feel free"
<mpt_> jordi, yes
<jordi> mpt_: can you assign https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-jbo to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint ?
<jordi> mpt_?
<mpt_> jordi, what language is jbo?
<mpt_> never mind, I found it
<mpt_> jordi, done
<mpt_> Time to implement the RosettaExperts spec, huh
<Burgundavia> mpt_, can I change my LP name from cburger to corey.burger?
<jordi> mpt_: yeah man :)
<Burgundavia> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122632
#launchpad 2006-02-03
<mick_linux> hi everyone
<cyberix> "Ok, so I have a translation team. What next?"
<cyberix> What is different than when translating alone?
<cyberix> It tells me "No translations recorded from Ubuntu Lojban Translators."
<cyberix> How does it know which translations belong to which group
<cyberix> I mean team
<mick_linux> ya, I'm at the point where I have a few teams and I'm like "where do we start"
<mick_linux> i have my project (which has ~10 different l10n teams)
<mick_linux> i don't see where i have subprojects
<mick_linux> hmmmm "Translation setup required"
<cyberix> If I (as a team leader) don't understand how this works, how could a team member
<mick_linux> cyberix, i'm in agreement
<mick_linux> i'm reading the wiki and i see: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-fr/
<mick_linux> does that mean that i need a new project per locale?
<cyberix> Tomorrow I might have some nontechnical Lojbanists joining the group. And I don't know what to tell them, in case I can find a way to tell them anything.
<cyberix> :-P
<cyberix> I'm also, so not understanding, what I can do personally and what Launchpad admins have to do.
<cyberix> "No translations recorded from Ubuntu French Translators."
<cyberix> wtf?
<mick_linux> well i also don't get this in the policy:
<mick_linux> Being an "official Rosetta product" means the authors of the product delegate the job of dealing with translations to Rosetta translators. They will just have to post new versions of their templates, and collect the fruits of translator's work before their release.
<mick_linux> i have l10n teams (i don't "need" rosetta translators) - I could use some help, but I don't "need" it
<mick_linux> heh, I manage ~ 100 people doing different locales
<cyberix> I think "official Rosetta product" means one where the upstream author co-operates with Rosetta.
<mick_linux> i am the upstream author
<cyberix> And "Rosetta translators" is probably a reference to everyone who translates a string in Rosetta.
<mick_linux> but it is not an "ubuntu app"
<mick_linux> also:
<mick_linux> Rosetta can assign translators that are members of a given team. If you don't have very specific needs for translation permissions for your projects, we strongly encourage you to assign your project to the Ubuntu Translation Team, which has many translators assigned in many Language subteams, and will take care of translating your application for you.
<mick_linux> why the hell would i want to do that if it isn't an ubuntu app?
<mick_linux> just to use their translators?
<mick_linux> btw: is it ok if a non-ubuntu app is localized here?
<cyberix> Yes
<cyberix> I think that is because Launchpad started with Ubuntu
<cyberix> so there are not yet generic translation teams for different languages
<cyberix> so the Ubuntu translators are used instead
<cyberix> Because they are the biggest teams
<cyberix> And can take the burden better than other smaller teams
<mick_linux> ok
<mick_linux> to be fixed:  Country Specific Languages (fix for the fr_FR, es_ES, etc.. locales).
<mick_linux> hmm
<mick_linux> that doesn't sound good
<mick_linux> "should be ready first week of July"
<mick_linux> thats scary
<mick_linux> it will be hell if i get everyone started and then something messes up
<cyberix> But I do doubt that you can use Rosetta without giving any permission to the translations to anyone
<cyberix> I think the translations are automaticly licensed in a freeish way.
<mick_linux> anyone *can* do it (for all I care)
<cyberix> or something like that
<mick_linux> they are using kbabel and poedit
<mick_linux> hmm, can they "relicense" translations?
<mick_linux> i would have a problem w/ that
<cyberix> I really don't know.
<mick_linux> i want it GPLv2 (only)
<mick_linux> until GPLv3 gets rid of the DRM stuff
<mick_linux> and i don't want some license inconsistency
<cyberix> If every translator would commit their translations under gpl.
<mick_linux> like a BSD-ish relicense from launchpad
<cyberix> nah never mind
<mick_linux> you gotta ask those types of questions, right
<cyberix> I was just thinking that there might be a problem, if someone tried to use Rosetta and Ubuntutranslators e.g. to translate a proprietary application
<cyberix> But I don't know how this is avoided
<mick_linux> ya
<mick_linux> and are they ok with non-linux apps being translated
<Burgundavia> currently the translation is licensed under the same license as the application you are translating
<mick_linux> ok
<mick_linux> thanks
<cyberix> mick_linux: non-linux probably ok
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/legal
<mick_linux> thanks
<mick_linux> now to get started, i need to "request" a rosetta setup?
<mick_linux> and what is: "Country Specific Languages (fix for the fr_FR, es_ES, etc.. locales)."
<mick_linux> since I have de_DE, fr_FR, es_ES, pt_BR, pt_PT, etc....
<mick_linux> that was here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaWishList
<mick_linux> if i get everyone setup here (it will take me a LONG time)
<mick_linux> I don't want to look like a moron and some bug prevents us from localizing into specific locales
<mick_linux> since i had something similar w/ joomla very recently
<mick_linux> we found out that utf-8 is only kinda supported
<cyberix> How should my team members get started?
<mick_linux> you need to upload the .po files
<mick_linux> then they need an account
<mick_linux> then i'm stuck 
<mick_linux> ;-)
<cyberix> The team is going to translate Ubutu
<cyberix> Ubuntu
<cyberix> But I'm affraid they will register, logg in, not understand what to do, and never log in again
<mick_linux> in that case - no idea
<mick_linux> ya, i am afraid of that w/ my project
<cyberix> Lets hope we are wrong
<mick_linux> i just want an easy way for non-techs to translate stuff
<mick_linux> otherwise i'd give then svn access ;-)
<mick_linux> i have a lot to loose w/ this 
<mick_linux> i think i may get one team started first (as a test)
<mick_linux> just how do i do it in regards to teams?
<mick_linux> i want to have everything under one team
<mick_linux> main project: clamwin
<mick_linux> sub project: de_DE
<mick_linux> sub project: fr_FR
<mick_linux> etc.
<mpt_> Burgundavia, are you saying you can't change your own ID?
<cyberix> mpt_: Is my "Ubuntu Lojban Translators" now ready to work? Or do you have to do some admin voodoo?
<mpt_> cyberix, I added you to Ubuntu's translation group. I don't know if anything else needs doing. Try translating and see. :-)
<cyberix> mpt_: How should the group affect anything?
<cyberix> mpt_: The team page reads... None of the members of Ubuntu Lojban Translators are teams, and nor is it a member of any other team.
<mpt_> cyberix, "translation groups" and "teams" are not the same thing (I thought they should be, but I was overruled)
<mpt_> so someone can be, and Ubuntu Lojban Translators is, a member of a translation group without being a member of a team.
<cyberix> I'm so lost
<mpt_> I'm sorry, I tried
<cyberix> Not blaming you
<mpt_> Have you tried translating?
<cyberix> I managed to translate some strings in Breezy and some in Dapper
<cyberix> with Breezy every other package disappeared from the list
<cyberix> and Dapper doesn't seem to notice the translations
<cyberix> (in other words Translatable items:  156247)
<cyberix> Untranslated: 156247
<cyberix> And here is the Breezy list https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/jbo
<mpt_> Well, we have a bug where packages with no translations at all aren't shown
<cyberix> Thats bad
<mpt_> yes
<cyberix> Wouldn't restrict me, but the nontechnical team members can't work then.
<cyberix> mpt_: Well, there you have another error case to examine. We hope it helps in resolving the bug :-)
<mpt_> I can't find the bug report
<cyberix> This is a lot bigger problem with lojban because almost all packages are at 0 translations atm
<cyberix> It really sucks, if they all disappear
<mpt_> yeah
<mpt_> Badger carlos to fix that
<mpt_> that should be high priority, since it prevents translators from doing anything at all
<cyberix> I could create a script to translate one string from every package to "something"
<cyberix> :-)
<mpt_> here it is: <https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2036>
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2036 in rosetta "DistroRelease language page should show *all* templates" [Major,Confirmed]  
<mpt_> cyberix, whenever you see carlos, ask him "are you fixing bug 2036 yet? are you fixing bug 2036 yet?" :-)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2036 in rosetta "DistroRelease language page should show *all* templates" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2036
<cyberix> mpt_: :-)
<Burgundavia> mpt_, I hadn't tried
<Burgundavia> mpt_, hmm, I changed it but LP I guess needs time to sync
<poningru> so question
<poningru> I think I set a bug as confirmed in malone, can a random user do this?
<Den> Anyone here?  My bug from Ubuntu bugzilla # 21565 does not appear in Launchpad.  Were all ubuntu bugs supoosed to have been transfered?  What am I supposed to do?  Create a new bug?
<mpt__> poningru, yes, anyone can change any bug report in Malone
<mpt__> Den, did you see what I wrote, or did I fall off the Internet before then?
<mdke> you fell off mpt__ 
<Den> mpt__: I didn't see anything directed to me from you.
* <mpt__!n=mpt@219-89-128-127.jetstart.xtra.co.nz>  requested unknown ctcp <  from #launchpad
<mpt__> mpt__	Den, go to your old bug report in Bugzilla, then click "View this bug in Launchpad"
* <mpt__!n=mpt@219-89-128-127.jetstart.xtra.co.nz>  requested unknown ctcp mpt__  from #launchpad
<mpt__> <>	which brings you to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/27659
<Ubugtu> malone bug 27659 in linux-source-2.6.15 "external hard disk disconnects (firewire ieee1394 over SCSI) during file copy 'Read-only file system' 'Device offlined'" [Normal,Needs info]  
<mpt__> I guess the color scheme of the Bugzilla navigation is not the best
<mpt__> and it shouldn't still be showing everything as available controls, either
<mpt__> but, the link works
<Den> Hey everyone, I see you all saying something about my bug, but maybe i'm missing something here - it's not suficient for me to make sense of what you're saying.
<mdke> mpt__, is launchpad always going to have three columns? or is there any hint of moving to two for lower level pages?
<Burgundavia> mdke, heh
<Den> mpt__: Did you have something you wanted to tell me?
<mdke> Burgundavia, seriously
<Burgundavia> mdke, LP UI has been under discusion for along time now, with very little visible movement (though things might be moving behidn the scenes)
<mdke> cool, that's kinda why I asked
<Den> mdke: Do you know what mpt might have been trying to tell me?  I see some garbled comment from him here in this irc log about my bug, but it's too garbled for me to make sense of it, and mpt isn't responding.
<mdke> Den, yes sure.
<mdke> he said this:
<mdke> go to your old bug report in Bugzilla, then click  "View this bug in Launchpad"
<mdke> which brings you to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/27659
<Ubugtu> malone bug 27659 in linux-source-2.6.15 "external hard disk disconnects (firewire ieee1394 over SCSI) during file copy 'Read-only file system' 'Device offlined'" [Normal,Needs info]  
<Den> mdke: Thx.   I hadn't seen that.   But, I _did_ go to launchpad.net, and use the text search for words in my bug name, like "firewire", etc, and it pulled up other bug #'s, but mine didn't show up.  Is that a launchpad bug?  that bug 27659 didn't show up - it should have, right/
<Ubugtu> malone bug 27659 in linux-source-2.6.15 "external hard disk disconnects (firewire ieee1394 over SCSI) during file copy 'Read-only file system' 'Device offlined'" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/27659
<Den> ?
<mdke> maybe, if you did the right search
<Den> mdke: Meaning???
<mdke> meaning that if you did the right search, and it didn't show up, it's a bug in launchpad
<Den> mdke: Here's the search I did"
<Den> https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu?field.searchtext=scsi+disk+firewire&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<Den> mdke: all those words are in the brief summary of my original bug in bugzilla
<Den> mdke: & it pulled up some bugs, but mine wasnt listed there.  There were six found bugs, and 27659 wasn't listed there.
<mdke> that's right
<Den> mdke: Anyway, did i not do something right, or is this a launchpad bug?
<mdke> i can't see anything you did wrong
<Den> mdke: Well, I gotta get to sleep.  if this is a launchpad bug, & you care about launchpad, I leave it to you to file the bug report, or make someone of authority aware of it.
<mdke> ok, I'll file it for you
<Den> mdke: Thanks, and "Rock on, Launchpad!"
<mdke> Den, is your LP username Hereon1?
<Den> mdke: yes
<mdke> ok, i've filed the bug for you
<mdke> it's bug 29969
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29969 in malone "Search not turning up all results" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29969
<Kamion> I bet the default search doesn't include "Needs Info" bugs
<mdke> that is what I was thinking. But it should, I think
<mdke> :) @ Kamion 
<Den> Kamion: BTW, what is "kamion" ?  Is it a name, a thing, concept, ???
<zyga> hi
<Den> mdke: BTW, there might be another bug in launchpad:
<mpt__> oh, there's CERTAINLY another bug in Launchpad
<Den> When I first went to find my bug, I logged in with my same email address I'd used in Bugzilla, & it said I had no bugs assigned to me.
<Den> But, IIRC, when I finally looked at the bug that was transfered over, it had my email  or name associated with it, (but it hadn't shown up as one of "my bugs" earlier)
<Den> Anyway, that's just a clue to anyone who knows & cares about how launchpad is supposed to work - I don't know if it's a bug, nor have the eime to persue it.
<Den> mpt__: You got that?
<mpt__> mdke, I hope that one day the global navigation will be compact, and each page will have a layout appropriate for that particular page. I don't know how soon or whether that will happen.
<mpt__> Den, you reported the bug, but it's not assigned to you.
<mpt__> oh dear, it doesn't show up under your "Bugs Reported" page either
<Den> mpt__: So, if I reported it, wouldn't it reasonably be "one of my bugs"?  Anyway, that was what that seemed to imply to me.  I can see your point, though, if it doesn't mean that.
<mpt__> Den, where do you see the text "my bugs"? I see "Bugs Assigned", "Bugs Reported", "Bugs Subscribed", etc
<Den> mpt__: That text was just a guess from what I'd seen 0.5 or 1 hour ago, on a web page I don't have in front of me now.
<mpt__> ah, the "Bugs Reported" page excludes bug reports that are marked "Needs Info"
<mpt__> that's vewwy bad
<Den> mpt__: I do recall I logged in, and did something, (or maybe did nothing other than log in) & it said I had no bugs, even though it _did_ have the bug I'd entered on Bugzilla, and had been transfered to launchpad.
<mpt__> Den, the reason your bug doesn't show up on your "Bugs Reported" page is bug 5977
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5977 in malone ""bugs reported" page seems to be incomplete" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<Den> mpt__: Thx for the info.  I just hope my comments are of some use to you/thedevelopersoflaunchpad, because I don't know enough or have the time to persue it further.  It does seem to be a bug, & I leave it in your hands.  Thanks for your work! :)
<mdke> mpt__, that would be cool
<mdke> Den, aren't you in bed? I reported that bug for you because you said you had to sleep
<Den> mdke: I should have beewn in bed 4 hours ago. :)
<mpt__> Den, when I start work tomorrow I'll be continuing work on a spec <https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneFrontPages> to make all this *much* clearer
<Den> mpt__: Great!  Long live free sw!
<mdke> or nearly free software
<mpt__> eventually-free software :-)
<mdke> mpt__, so any progress on AboutUbuntu? I'm looking forward to removing it from ubuntu-docs
<mpt__> mdke, no, sorry
<mdke> ok
<mdke> mpt__, are you working on it alone? perhaps you can draft in some help
<janimo> jordi, ping
<janimo> so the thunar people need to be asked whether they want rosetta as an exclusive means of translating their app?
<mdke> janimo, yes, but note that rosetta doesn't require them to translate through the web interface. They can translate offline as before and upload to rosetta
<janimo> ah I thougt it's all or nothing
<janimo> but if they keep their old way, doesn't rosetta just add an extra step? what are the advantages if there's no web interface for lowering the translators barrier?
<mdke> there is a web interface
<mdke> but they don't _have_ to use it
<mdke> if they prefer emacs or whatever, they can use that and upload the file
<mdke> in the meantime, new contributors are more likely to enjoy the web interface
<mdke> and that gives them the benefit of rosetta's suggestion database too
<janimo> ok so some can use it while some can stay with the current way
<janimo> is there a place where the process is described from a porject owner/translator pov?
<mdke> yes, but either way, the translations need to be stored in rosetta
<janimo> currently I could not say more to them then try rosetta :)
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ maybe helps
<janimo> there's the import step.
<janimo> it doesn't :)
<janimo> I did not find the exact steps
<janimo> import once then export from time to time?
<janimo> the reason i wanted to upload thunar was to play around myself and see what it actually takes
<mdke> janimo, you import pot files (templates), then whenever you need the po files (translations), you can export them. The pot templates should be updated whenever there is a new release, or whatever
<janimo> and those who don;t translate though the web interface
<janimo> how do they get their stuff in rosetta to be exportable?
<mdke> hang on
<mdke> oh i see
<mdke> janimo, they just translate offline, then upload via the interface
<jordi> they can import their file when they are done working offline
<mdke> ah hi jordi 
<jordi> the only benefit of doing this is that others don't duplicate their effort, as their language is up to date in rosetta
<janimo> but in this case for those prefering emacs, rosetta is actually an extra step with no advantages
<jordi> hello
<jordi> yes
<janimo> hello :)
<mdke> janimo, no, because if they prefer emacs, they would have to upload the file somewhere anyway (like cvs or whatever)
<mdke> so it is just uploading it to rosetta instead of to cvs
<jordi> for the application maintainer, it is actually easier to have everything in rosetta as getting all the translations is only 1 click away
<mdke> yup
<janimo> in the xfce case there's one person who uploadx po file sto svn for all ttranslators I think
<mdke> and for the individual translator, it's the same
<mdke> janimo, how does that one person get the po files?
<mdke> by email?
<jordi> I assume they email him
<janimo> ok so individual translators need LP account and into the ubuntu-i10n-locale teams right?
<janimo> I don;t know they coordinate through xfce-i18n mailing list
<janimo> I suppose email
<mdke> janimo, the ubuntu-l10n groups are for ubuntu translation
<mdke> so instead of emailing him, they upload to rosetta. He gets them from there instead of having to pick them up individually from his email
<janimo> so can they be just LP members given translation privs by the project owner?
<mdke> janimo, yeah you can make a group for translating the project, i think
<jordi> although this is discouraged and only done if really needed
<janimo> currently there are 5 groups I think (gnome, ubuntu, plone and two more)
<jordi> ie, if xfce has already established teams and so on
<mdke> jordi, oh really? how come?
<jordi> I need to go
<jordi> mdke: we recommend new stuff using ubuntu teams, unless they have special reqs
<janimo> there's an xfce project I set up, nothing more I know about in LP
<mdke> oh, but in the case of gnome/xfce/kde whatever, they will most likely have special reqs
<jordi> for example the GNU stuff needed a team as the members of that group need to have their snailmail paperwork in place with the FSF etc
<jordi> nod
<jordi> I really need to go
<jordi> ttyl
<mdke> have a nice sunday jordi 
<mdke> janimo, is this any clearer now?
<janimo> somewhat clearer, thanks
<mdke> :)
<poningru> I had a question is there a overflow blocking bug?
<poningru> like where the text from one column overflow to the other columns?
<mdke> poningru, there are loads of them :)
<poningru> I cant find the dependency bug for the life of me
<mdke> what particular overflow have you got there?
<poningru> but which one is the main bug?
<mdke> poningru, there are different bugs depending on where the overflows are
<poningru> hmm ic
<poningru> but usually in bugzillas you have the tracking bug
<poningru> do we have something like that here?
<mdke> no i don't think so, because they are all different bugs
<poningru> hmm ok
<mdke> like bug 28824
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28824 in launchpad "E-mail addresses overflow the portlet on a person page" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28824
<mdke> bug 929
<Ubugtu> malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<poningru> yeah ic
<poningru> hmm
<mpt__> There are no dependency bugs in Launchpad
<poningru> oh
<mpt__> but I've given most of them summaries of the form "3-column layout is too narrow for *"
<poningru> see I am experiencing unclickability of links due to 929
<mpt__> however, I didn't do that for 28824 because that one isn't to do with the overall page layout
<poningru> so I wanted to create a bug and just have it 'linked' to 929 how do I do that?
<poningru> just add it in a comment?
<poningru> let me know if I am not making any sense
<mpt__> poningru, click "Edit Description" and explain the cross-reference at the end of the description
<poningru> ok
* poningru looks around
* mpt__ cringes
<mpt__> top right!
<mpt__> oh, wait
<mpt__> if you haven't reported the bug yet, just mention "bug 929" in the description when you do report it :-)
<poningru> yeah
<poningru> def
<poningru> bug  29977
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29977 in launchpad "Links become unclickable due to bug 929" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29977
<poningru> woah
<poningru> Ubugtu: bot snack
<poningru> Seveas: thats a fast updating bot
<Seveas> poningru, it's not updating, it pulls live from malone :)
<poningru> hehe nice
<mpt__> not really nice, it's screen-scraping
<poningru> wait isnt it just getting it from the db?
<poningru> or using like some crazy http hack?
<Seveas> crazy html hack
<Seveas> but daf is making something that makes that easier and less hackish
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> malone def takes some getting used to
* poningru likes his bugzilla
<mdke> me too
<mdke> malone will improve a lot now though
<poningru> I dont understand why it was switched to mid project though
<poningru> should the switch have waited till april?
<poningru> err may
* poningru loves the linking to other projects
<mpt__> poningru_sleep, as I understand it it was done not entirely for the benefit of Ubuntu, but partly also for the benefit of Launchpad itself
<mpt__> (perhaps "entirely" should be "necessarily")
<poningru_sleep> hmm ic
<poningru_sleep> meh I should get some sleep
<poningru_sleep> night guys
<mdke> night
<mdke> mpt__, if ubuntu-docs is using products for bug reporting, should we also put translations there, or in ubuntu/dapper?
<mdke> although I don't really know whether it is using products for bug reporting or not, I get really confused by this upstream/downstream thing
<mpt__> well, Ubuntu docs are a special case, because they're designed largely for Ubuntu in particular
<mpt__> but to the extent that they can be branched for use in derivative distros, it makes sense for them to be treated as products.
<mdke> in the past translation has been done in the distro
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> we also have some kubuntu-docs things we want to translate, I don't know whether to put that in the same project, or make a new one
<mpt__> so that derivative translators don't need to re-translate paragraphs that aren't brand-specific.
<mdke> so confusing *cries*
<dsas> Hi, could someone tell me how to close a bug I've opened?
<mdke> dsas, click on the status, mark as fixed/rejected/whatever
<dsas> ahh ok, didn't realise that was clickable, didn't look like a hyperlink...
<mdke> dsas, file that as a bug in malone, if it isn't already reported
<dsas> mdke: sure
<hannosch> jordi: you around?
<jordi> hannosch: hey
<hannosch> jordi: heya! I have one little problem, one of my imported po files ended up under the wrong template
<jordi> oh no
<jordi> which?
<jordi> the new import method is currently quite error prone
<hannosch> jordi: look at https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/+translations the pt_BR file should be under plonesoftwarecenter
<hannosch> jordi: and there should be no plonehelpcenter template there at all ;)
<jordi> you mean plonehelpcenter?
<jordi> oh
<jordi> fuck
<jordi> I'll see if I can sort this up
<jordi> I think I can luckily
<hannosch> jordi: great, or create a new ticket, 'Random experts should be able to clean the import mess up' ;)
<jordi> hannosch: lol
<jordi> ok
<jordi> I can't. I get an OOPS
<jordi> I'll try to get carlos fix this up.
<hannosch> jordi: do you have some time for another question?
<jordi> yes
<hannosch> it's a bit of a general problem with all files from the Plone world. For a number of reasons we ended up putting ids into the msgid lines and using a special comment for the real text, this leads to some problems, have you heard of this from any other projects or is this a really special thing?
<hannosch> so a entry in a german file might look like: #: Default: "View" msgid "label_view" msgstr "Ansicht"
<jordi> wow, that looks like a bad idea :(
<jordi> it basically breaks what the format is designed for
<hannosch> well it tries to circumvent some of the problems the format has, the two biggest ones are the inability to distinguish the same word depending on some context and it prevents translations to be lost completly just because a typo was fixed in the original text, which especially for some large texts is nasty
<jordi> the format has introduced a fix for this in the next gettext version
<jordi> there will be an extra field that will disambiguate
<hannosch> I know, I have seen some notes about it
<hannosch> but it will take some time before it's implemented in all the tools...
<jordi> true
<jordi> but as soon as rosetta, poedit, kbabel and gtranslator do support it, it'll be mostly done
<jordi> I can see poedit and kbabel adding support quite soonish
<hannosch> ok, the main question is when will rosetta support it ;)
<jordi> heh. I can't answer that.
<jordi> there's a bug filed.
<jordi> I guess the priority will be upped when gettext is released
<hannosch> as I have written some customized tools to extract/merge po files for Plone I could implement this right away and change our format ;)
<jordi> cool.
<jordi> but back to your weird format... :)
<hannosch> actually it's not that much of a problem, the only two things I've noticed which aren't optimal is the size of the msgstr textfield in rosetta and the lack of support for translation memory / suggestions
<jordi> can't you use GTK-like context markers?
<jordi> like msgid "verb|Kick"
<hannosch> never heard of them ;)
<jordi> hm
* jordi tries to find some
<jordi> msgid "year measurement template|2000"
<jordi> msgid "calendar year format|%Y"
<jordi> nmsgid "Navigation|_First"
<jordi> nmsgid "keyboard label|Page_Up"
<jordi> etc
<jordi> it's msgid, not nmsgid
<hannosch> ok, but I cannot see the big advantage of these, compared to our approach.
<hannosch> the id is still not the real text which renders translation sharing useless
<hannosch> or do you have implemented support for this special syntax?
<jordi> I don't think. Would be easier to do though.
<jordi> the advantage is that the context is in the msgid still
<jordi> you you break the format... slightly
<hannosch> well I know, but it works quite fine, translating with rosetta also works as the comment is presented exactly above the text box
<jordi> nod
<hannosch> ok. I think there is nothing we can do about it right now, execpt to prepare for the new gettext format
<hannosch> jordi: thx for your time, you are most helpful as always :)
<jordi> hannosch: not really ;)
<hannosch> jordi: I don't expect you to have a cure for any self-made problem ;)
<hannosch> My only hope was that Zope3 itself uses the same pattern, so I thought maybe some developer already stumbled upon it :)
<jordi> hehe
* hannosch eats his pizza now, the only thing he found in his fridge ;)
* jordi ate a delicious home-made pizza last night
<jordi> bacon, chicken and mushrooms
<zyga> is there any cli tool that can upload translations to rosetta?
<pmjdebruijn> hello
<pmjdebruijn> rosetta seems to have issues exporting certain .mo files (nl, fr).
<pmjdebruijn> I've had this issue for some time, and the admins 'have been notified' multiple times
<zyga> pmjdebruijn: bad time to catch devs
<zyga> pmjdebruijn: try during the weekend
<pmjdebruijn> zyga, it's Sunday
<pmjdebruijn> zyga, you mean during the week
<zyga> pmjdebruijn: right, sorry :-)
<zyga> weekdays
<pmjdebruijn> zyga, ok thankyou
#launchpad 2006-02-04
<spiv> Good morning.
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> how is everyone this fair sunday evening?
<AlinuxOS> not very well :)
<AlinuxOS> kiko, where are you from bro?
<kiko> bad news, so to speak?
<kiko> I'm from brazil, though I am in london this week
<AlinuxOS> kiko, I've found that Georgian GNOME translation mantainer is working for microsoft 
<AlinuxOS> :(((
<kiko> that's okay, I think
<kiko> I have good friends that work there
<ajmitch_> hi kiko 
<AlinuxOS> and almost nothing is translated in GNOME official site
<AlinuxOS> I've wrote some mails to him but...no respond...
<kiko> hey ajmitch_ how goes it?
<kiko> AlinuxOS maybe he's on holidays?
<ajmitch_> great, enjoying london?
<AlinuxOS> he don't want to work on...and don't want to give others his place.
<AlinuxOS> kiko, 8 months?
<AlinuxOS> :)
<ajmitch_> sounds like something the gnome guys have to sort out
<AlinuxOS> he submite hiself when gnome was 2.10 ...now there will be gnome 2.14 but nothing is done :)
<kiko> ajmitch_ it's difficult to really ENJOY london
<AlinuxOS> I mean, that I have a big quantity of translation of gnome locally on my computer...
<kiko> for one the weather in this fair city is MISERABLE
<AlinuxOS> but can't submit.
<ajmitch_> kiko: a shame you couldn't be in dunedin for LCA this last week then
<AlinuxOS> only on rosetta.
<kiko> that was indeed a shame
<kiko> but..
<AlinuxOS> kiko, so you can understand that things for GNOME georgianisation... are not going in a god way :(
<kiko> soyuz is the imperative 
<kiko> AlinuxOS have you considered bringing it up with the gnome folks?
<kiko> they usually sort this out
<AlinuxOS> bringing up?
<AlinuxOS> how?
<kiko> discussing?
<kiko> there are a number of mailing lists AIUI
<AlinuxOS> not yet...
<AlinuxOS> IRC channels?
<AlinuxOS> maybe on this server? 
<kiko> IRC is a bad medium for this sort of thing
<AlinuxOS> ah
<hub> hu
<hub> hi
<hub> I mistakenly created a project instead of a product
<hub> how can I remove the project?
<kiko> hub: mail launchpad-users.
<hub> ok 
<hub> thx
<hub> kiko: stupid question: it is a mailing-list?
<kiko> hub: yes! launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
* kiko yawns
<kiko> I suspect it is TIME TO SLEEP
<hub> kiko: good night then
* kiko yawns
<hub> it is only 7PM here
<hub> :-/
<siretart> hm. launchpad-users is not on gmane :(
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> siretart, request it then
<ajmitch_> afternoon mpt 
<ajmitch_> you haven't come down sick after LCA?
<mpt> nope, but I wasn't at the dinner
<mpt> Georgianisation? That's such a cool word.
<koke> it's strange but I can't open launchpad.net with safari, it says something about the secure connection but it's not very verbose :(
<ajmitch_> mpt: I thought you might be interested in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122632
<ajmitch_> koke: certificate issues?
<mpt> koke, we've had one other person reporting that problem, but neither of the Launchpad developers who use Safari can reproduce it
<mpt> ajmitch_, joy
<koke> if anyone knows how to get more detail...
<koke> it's safari 1.3.2, the panther one
<koke> going to sleep, see you
* Burgundavia hugs the LP time for these long-term logins
<mpt> weird, 1.3.2 is the version I have
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Give importd user DELETE access to RevisionNumber table (r3046)
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<mpt_> hi SteveA 
<mpt> SteveA, will you have time for a voip call sometime soon?
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> mpt: sure
<SteveA> mpt: about 15 mins?
<mpt> sure
<SteveA> mpt: i'm ready
<SteveA> mpt: internet gone down?
* SteveA realizes it is an odd thing to ask on irc
<Burgundavia> SteveA, I was chatting with him in -desktop and he appears to have dropped off there as well
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> thanks Burgundavia 
<mpt> stu1, ping
<stub> mpt: pong
<mpt> SteveA, still there?
<SteveA> mpt: yes
* SteveA is about to send an email about priority/severity counts
<mpt> sorry SteveA, skype and IRC died while the Web was still working
<mpt> very curious
<mpt> stub, nm, SteveA has mailed you
<SteveA> mpt: excuse me
<jordi> hello dudes
<ajmitch> morning jordi 
<jordi> So, SteveA, carlos will be online whenever he finds some internet link
<jordi> his is not working
<lifeless> back
<lifeless> SteveA: meeting time
<jordi> kiko
<kiko> morning jordi 
<kiko> SteveA?
<kiko> hey stub 
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> still in the uk?
<kiko> where's Kinnison?
<kiko> enjoying the weather, SteveA 
<SteveA> it's almost warm here now
<jordi> I sent two activity reports
<jordi> It feels good
<stub> kiko: hi
<kiko> how's it going
<jordi> kiko, SteveA: regarding what we talked about adding the names of the products I import in my reports.
<stub> fuzzy :)
<kiko> jordi, yeah?
<jordi> With the new queue, it's a bit difficult to keep track. Having a log of hwat happened would be cool.
<jordi> do we have something like that?
<kiko> a log of the new queue?
<kiko> stub, can you set up a launchpad tree on prat.ubuntu.com for the gina run?
<kiko> or perhaps we should
<kiko> we need to be able to a) run gina and b) run the publisher -- this against production -- so I need to plan this out a bit.
<stub> prat? 
<kiko> I think it's easiest to run gina using rocketfuel tip
<kiko> stub, it's a new box.
<kiko> should we #canonical-meeting to explain this, stub, SteveA?
<SteveA> i'm in a meeting with ddaa and lifeless right now
<kiko> okay
<kiko> I'll privmsg stub
<kiko> mdz! mdz_!
<lifeless> is jamesh around ?
<SteveA> not yet
<SteveA> still traveling back from lca i think
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> could be it
<lifeless> I seeking a re-review on the story tests work
<lifeless> I finally got back to it
<lifeless> and its now beautifully isolating the standalone tests without making them into one blob
<lifeless> kiko: you are in a sprint right ?
<kiko> yes
<lifeless> who else is htere that is a reviewer? and when do they become avaiable again ?
<kiko> nobody.
<kiko> oh, you mean "there" as in "out there in the world"?
<lifeless> at the sprint
<kiko> there are no reviewers here at the sprint apart from me.
<lifeless> ok
<kiko> jamesh was at LCA.
<lifeless> when do you become available for reviews again ? I'm updating your wiki-section of the pending reviews page for you
<kiko> not in the near future.
<lifeless> 2 weeks ? a month ? indefinately ?
<kiko> the latter.
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> it just avoids confusion about where its all at if its up to date
<lifeless> spiv: if you are around, my story branch needs a once over
<lifeless> spiv: it was semi-conditionally approved by jamesh, but I had to make non trivial incremental changes in order to correct the standalone defect.
<lifeless> reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> all present emote 
* lifeless is
<lifeless> hahaha
<lifeless> OOPS-30B235
<lifeless> the link to login on that page is to
<lifeless> http://localhost:9030/people/lifeless/+assignedbugs/+login
<lifeless> SCORE
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Fix bracket handling bug in text search (Bug #29828 (r3047: Stuart Bishop)
* BjornT is here
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> we're it
<lifeless> agenda is empty
<lifeless> I've just allocated out reviews
<lifeless> kiko is not reviewing for the indefinite future, so without de machine we'll need to pickup the load a little
<spiv> I'm here.
<BjornT> yeah. lifeless: mabye you'll have time to review my SupportTrackerTweaks branch soon? it's been unreviewed for quite a while now.
<lifeless> BjornT: yes indeed I do
<spiv> lifeless: I can give your story branch a once over, but it'll have to wait until tomorrow if that's ok.
<lifeless> BjornT: I spent last week over-focused on bzr while martin was away
<lifeless> BjornT: this week I'm all about lp
<BjornT> cool
<SteveA> here
<lifeless> spiv: thats fine
<lifeless> spiv: I'm just keen to land it ;)
<lifeless> spiv: also, your stop on first failure patch - can you dig that up ?
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, I'll dig that up tomorrow too.
<lifeless> and dont forget to email me the branches you want merged
<lifeless>  /joined
<lifeless> whatever
<lifeless> ok, any new business ?
<BjornT> no
<lifeless> how do you guys feel the 'branches are assigned to people' process is working out ?
<spiv> From this reviewer's perspective, it's working well.
<BjornT> well, i feel i review a lot less than i used to. not sure if that's a good or bad thing :)
<spiv> I feel like I've been doing more ;)
<lifeless> I might reformat the page 
<spiv> But my reviewing load has always seemed a bit variable, so I don't think the new process is necessarily a difference there.
<lifeless> to be easier for me to manage - I may be not balancing it greatly
<lifeless> ok, well meeting over then
<lifeless> thanks!
<lifeless> I'll do minutes tomorrow, I have an early start tomorrow
<lifeless> night all
<spiv> G'night.
<kiko> hello salgado 
* BjornT -> lunch
<kiko> guess where we still are?
<salgado> yo kiko
<salgado> jdahlin told me yesterday that you guys are going to stay a few more days...
<kiko> that's the plan
<matsubara> good morning!
<elegantbasura> morning
<kiko> stub?
<sivang> hey matsubara :)
<stub> kiko: ?
* Mez watches as stub and kiko do the cliche running across a field into eatch others arms bit
<kiko> stub!
<kiko> stub, two things
<kiko> a) do you have a suggestion on what user the package removal tool elmo wrote should be run as?
<kiko> b) where is the logging directory for launchpad stuff defined?
<stub> b) launchpad.conf
<stub> a) I would need to know more about the tool and who is to use it
<kiko> a) it basically writes to the publishing table
<kiko> b) where in launchpad.conf?
<stub> Is it a command line tool? is it a twisted app? is elmo the only one to use it? Does it need configuration?
<stub> accesslog and eventlog directives in launchpad.conf
<stub> oh... you asked db user...
<stub> A new user should be defined in security.cfg with minimal permissions required, and the tool connects as that user
<kiko> it is a command line tool
<pmjdebruijn> hi
<pmjdebruijn> Rosetta has finished exporting your requested files.
<pmjdebruijn> However, problems were encountered exporting the
<pmjdebruijn> following files: {nl|fr}.po
<pmjdebruijn> is there anything I can do about that?
<kiko> pmjdebruijn, carlos and jordi are your points of contact
<kiko> SteveA, can you handle cvd's request?
<SteveA> kiko: people at the sprint?
<SteveA> i can do that
<kiko> yes. thank you vm
<AlinuxOS> hello :)
<AlinuxOS> carlos, jordi when is previsted dapper rosetta translation?
<pmjdebruijn> kiko, I have replied to the mail as instructed, but I've received no replies as of yet
<kiko> where is carlos?
<jbailey> What's the best way to get an upstream bugzilla added to the tracker?
<kiko> jbailey, just go and add it yourself at +bugtrackers?
<jbailey> Ah, cool, I didn't know about +bugtrackers.
<jbailey> Is it something that can be found through navigation, or is it a magic cookie?
<jbailey> https://launchpad.net/+bugtrackers <-- 404
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/
<kiko> sorry.
<jbailey> Lovely, thanks!
* SteveA -> lunch
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: I saw your mail. I think carlos can help you there, I have no access to those files AFAIK.
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: carlos is having network issues this morning, otherwise he would be online now
<kiko-fud> bradb, how's it going?
<kiko> I have a special request for you
<kiko> listing bugs filed in other products in a product's project.
<kiko> when you do searches.
<kiko> that would help me out immensely with launchpad
<kiko> :)
* kiko tries the smiley-trick
<elmo> two random bzr questions: 1) why is log so painfully slow?, 2) what do blank LHSs mean on annotate?
<kiko> elmo, that's a good set of #bzr questions!
<elmo> oh, nm, help explains (2)
<elmo> kiko: feh
<jordi> 15:37 < kiko> :)
<jordi> 15:37  * kiko tries the smiley-trick
* jordi shakes head.
* seb128 kicks jordi
<seb128> jordi: when are you going to fix gnome-python dude
<bradb> kiko: hi, just got back from catching up on some sleep
<kiko> ok
<bradb> Maybe I should open a bug on that?
<kiko> there must be one already
<bradb> bug 5584
<jordi> seb128: I thought you would
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5584 in malone "Project bugs page needs implementing" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5584
<kiko> not sure that's the one, but ok, great.
<kiko> salgado-lunch, are you still working on the vocabs changes?
<salgado> kiko, I've finished and it's up for review, but it seems I have some test failures 
<kiko> test failures of the world unite
<salgado> will check what failed now
* bradb & # lunch
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, ah hi, sorry I was gone back then...
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: hey
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, I've also just uploaded a new .pot (wrapped in a .tar.gz), but it's not appearing in Rosetta
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, it only has a few minor additions
<jordi> let me have a look
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, my project is called 'Corbicula'
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: why does your name ring a very loud bell?
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: I guess we exchanged email when I imported corbicula
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, I've emailed with you before
<jordi> aha
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, you also did Corbicula's Catalan translation, (thanks again for that :))
<jordi> I did? Oh my :D
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: I just approved your pot
<jordi> as it was a new appearance with the new system, it had to go through admin edit
<pmjdebruijn> oh cool, the older translations are kept ;)
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, anyway, Rosetta has been a real boon, for smaller project like I have :)
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, thanks
<jordi> of course they are kept
<jordi> it'd be madness if not :)
<pmjdebruijn> hehe, right...
<jordi> hmm you haev a string that hardcodes the version
<jordi> you should make that one dynamic
<jordi> use the VERSION define from automake
<jordi> err autoconf
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: also, you list the transaltor credits in a string
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, well my project isn't autotooled yet
<jordi> what we nromally do is have a "translator-credits" strings, which people translate
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, it's on my TODO list
<jordi> oh
<jordi> ok
<pmjdebruijn> but it's not a priority right now
<jordi> anyway, Catalan up to date again :)
<pmjdebruijn> oh cool, thankyou
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, I still seriously need to read up on autotools...
<pmjdebruijn> making a debian/ubuntu package is a priority right now
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: if you autotoolize, creating a .deb is a piece of cake
<jordi> doyou have a static makefile now?
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, well autotools aren't nesseccarry for making a .deb right? the Makefile is most essential right?
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, yeah, it's static right now
<jordi> yes
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, Rosetta has finished exporting your requested files.
<pmjdebruijn> However, problems were encountered exporting the
<pmjdebruijn> following files: {nl|fr}.po
<jordi> hrm
<jordi> are they included at all?
<jordi> can you file a big?
<jordi> a bug
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, no they're not included at all
<jordi> cool, hrm
<pmjdebruijn> hmm searching malone for bugs seems to oops malone
<pmjdebruijn> OOPS-30D467
* bradb looks
<jordi> woops
<jordi> bradb is your Malone commander
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: I just tried to individally request those two files to see
<bradb> pmjdebruijn: hm, our OOPS report finder seems to be broken, atm. What URL is causing you the error?
<Kinnison> bradb: It can take up to ten minutes for the OOPS to turn up in our viewing interface
<bradb> ah
<jbailey> Is there a standard syntax for closing Malone bugs that we ought to be using in our changelogs?
<bradb> jbailey: Not yet.
<Keybuk> jbailey: "OOPS-1291B"
<bradb> heh
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, hmm damn, now it works :s
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, I might have used a slightly different search string, I'm not sure
<bradb> pmjdebruijn: It might have been an ephemeral performance problem.
<jbailey> pmjdebruijn: Did the OOPS say "timeout" at the top of the page? 
<bradb> Launchpad is very ephemeral in nature.
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs?field.searchtext=problems+were+encountered+exporting+the%0D%0Afollowing+files&search=Search&orderby=-priority%2C-severity
<Keybuk> bradb: "here today, gone tomorrow" ?
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, I think the line-end made it oops
<bradb> :)
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, I did a copy-paste from a multi-line email
<bradb> interesting
<Kinnison> jbailey: Nothing as yet
<bradb> pmjdebruijn: I'll report a bug, thanks.
<jbailey> bradb, Kinnison: Thanks
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/30086
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30086 in rosetta "Problems were encountered exporting the following files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<bradb> jbailey: btw, bug 2037
<Ubugtu> malone bug 2037 in malone "feature request: closing via changelog" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2037
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: I got the erorrs as well
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: thanks for filing
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, my pleasure, please let me know if I need to add anything...
<jordi> ok
<bradb> pmjdebruijn: I filed bug 30087, if you're interested.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30087 in malone "A search that includes newline chars cause search to bomb" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30087
<pmjdebruijn> bradb, ah cool
<pmjdebruijn> hmm berlios doet ook alleen cvs?
<pmjdebruijn> whoops, sorry
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, is there any way to obtain the nl.po translations in the short term?
<niemeyer> class PublicToAllOrPrivateToExplicitSubscribersForBugTask(AuthorizationBase):
<niemeyer> Wow :)
<pmjdebruijn> niemeyer, that's a work of art :)
<bradb> I might have named that one :P
<zyga> darn
<zyga> no carlos
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: not sure. Carlos should know, but is having network trouble :(
<jordi> oi hannosch 
<hannosch> hi jordi
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: it seems both files have broken encoding
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: de bestanden zijn ge\xefnfecteerd met een virus, deze bestanden vormen "\n"wellicht een bedreiging voor uw systeem of dat van iemand anders. Selecteer "\n"de ge\xefnfecteerde bestanden die u verwijderen wil:"'
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: try to edit that string
<jbailey> bradb: Yeah, I was just hoping that there was already some agreed upon format like "(Malone: 1234)" or something that you already had speced out for parsing in changelog and bzr log entires.
<jbailey> bradb: I figured I may as well get used to doing it the way the automatic parsers will eventually want me to.
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, okay, but the translations are correct, those should be e's with dots on them
<jordi> pmjdebruijn: probably, you have a PO header that claims it's ISO-8859-1, while the content is UTF-8
<jordi> Carlos is telling me he'll fix so in this case, the file is exported as UTF-8
<pmjdebruijn> jordi, thanks again
<niemeyer> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi
<niemeyer> SteveA: Hiho!
<sivang_> hey all
<sivang> matsubara: hi
<sivang> matsubara: "Fix Commited" == Closed , speaking of https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/28768 
<Ubugtu> malone bug 28768 in launchpad ""Search for Products" on the "Welcome to Launchpad" page does nothing." [Normal,Fix committed]  
<matsubara> sivang: hello. yep, that one is fixed. 
<matsubara> sivang: I was just waiting to get it on production, so I can close it. :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Cleanup query generation in bpr.{find,get}ByPackageName. (r3048: James Troup)
<kiko> rock on elmo
<Kinnison> Umm, FYI guys, we have a publisher running against production, if we get interesting timeouts then we need to think about locking levels
<bradb> Kinnison: Does this mean Dapper is on Soyuz?
<Kinnison> No
<sivang> matsubara: ok cool
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> SteveA, are you still around?
<sivang> hey kiko 
<sivang> kiko: am testing RFS at last, wish me luck :)
<kiko> heh
<sivang> jblack: ping, you still around ?
<sivang> yay, it's running
<sivang> anyway, I'll cotninue without IRC open. night all
#launchpad 2006-02-05
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<jblack> sivang: Slept in a little. Had a long day yesterday. What's up?
<mpt> jblack, you wrote "2005-01-23 * (1h) Met with mpt about bazaar-ng wiki site". I don't remember that ...
<jblack> mpt: Remember the discussion about templates, bzr and the wiki?
<mpt> no
<jblack> You wanted to help, bzr hooked you and I up
<mpt> Either I have a really bad memory, or you're confusing me with Henrik or someone else
<jblack> Pardon, you wanted to help, lifeless hooked you and I up
<mpt> What did I want to help with?
<jblack> The wiki. I was planning and had just started the redesign for the site.
<mpt> hummm
<mpt> That sounds like something I *would* be interested in, if I wasn't so busy
<jblack> Check the 24th
<mpt> which channel?
<mpt> or was it a query?
<jblack> I think we were in bzr
<mpt> I'm never in bzr
<jblack> It could have been the 22nd, 23rd and 24th.
<jblack> that's because my workday crosses the natural day boundary
<jblack> It would have been 22rd or 23rd I didn't get logging turned back on until the 24th
<mpt> The only time I've been in #bzr since the start of the year was 4.5 minutes on the 28th, and nobody said anything during that time
<mpt> and I have no memory of that conversation
<mpt> It must have been someone else :-)
<jblack> check #launchpad and #canonical? 
<thierry> every time I try to set a "target fix to release" tonight, I get a timeout error
<jblack> A good word to key in on is "template" 
<jblack> 20:26 < fullermd> mlh_ on the 23rd?
<mpt> jblack, you didn't mention anything related while I was in #launchpad during that time, and I wasn't in #canonical at all because I was on holiday
<jblack> mpt: I'm very sorry. It was mlh.
<mpt> ok :-)
<jblack> I feel a _lot_ better now
<mpt> me too, I'm glad I'm not amnesiac or sleepworking
<mpt> or being impersonated
<jblack> Is this doublechecking stuff or do I need to go back and somehow get the record changed?
<mpt> It was mainly for my reassurance, I don't mind what you do now :-)
<jblack> Good. Because I just got my new "Matthew Thomas" Gold card.
<jblack> Free beer tonight!
<mpt> haha
<mpt> free-as-in-beer
<jblack> free-as-in-fraud
* mpt wonders why his new branch is failing
<mpt> jblack, what's wrong with this picture:
<mpt> cp -a ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel ~/hacking/lp/$1
<mpt> when I do that all the subdirectories are present, but the files at the top level are not
<mpt> (where $1 is the name of my new branch)
<jblack> Yeah, lets fix that
<jblack> where is that?
<mpt> huh, I tried it again and it works
* mpt kicks his computer
<jblack> mpt: I can't find where you got that from anyways
<mpt> my old new-branch script
<jblack> Ohh. I thought you meant the new RocketfulSetup PQMSetup scripts
<mpt> no ... sorry for the interruption
<jblack> You didn't interrupt me. Thats part of my job. :)
<mpt> great, make schema fails
<mpt> I guess that gives me an excuse to get back to design work until someone who knows what they're doing arrives ...
<lifeless> mpt_: wassup
<mpt__> lifeless, after make clean and make build, make schema fails with "psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR: relation "poll" already exists"
<mpt__> in a brand-new branch
<mpt__> while applying patch-25-01-0.sql
<lifeless> that is not a new branch
<lifeless> patch-25 is ancient, we are in the 40's now
<lifeless> the basis schema is launchpad-40 now
<mpt__> hmmmmm
<mpt__> I updated my rocketfuel copy yesterday
<lifeless> ls databases/schema/launchpad*
<mpt__> after running pull-rocketfuel again, database/schema/ contains patch-25-00-0.sql through patch-40-08-0.sql
<mpt> should it not contain the -25- ones?
<jamesh> the -25- ones should be under archive/
<mpt> rsync -aP chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/ ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel
<mpt> is that correct?
<mpt> or has rocketfuel-built been renamed recently?
<mpt> (or obsoleted, rather)
<lifeless> no, rf-built is still in use
<mpt> so why would the destination still contain the obsolete patches?
<mpt> -aP looks right...
<lifeless> erm
<jamesh> mpt: you need --delete or --delete-after
<lifeless> why are you working in the rysnced dir ?
<jamesh> mpt: otherwise files that have been removed will remain in your local copy
<lifeless> I think thats your problem, bzr is not managing your dir, and you'll be wipiing out all your local edits
<lifeless> you have to rsync into a *different* dir and use bzr to merge from that
<mpt> ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel is not my working directory
<jamesh> that would explain why you still have the patch-25-* patches
<mpt> ~/hacking/lp/whatever-branch-name is my working directory
<mpt> which is from cp -a of ~/hacking/lp/rocketfuel
* mpt could swear this used to work :-)
<jamesh> if you don't pass --delete to rsync, you'll end up with old crap in your tree
<mpt_> victory!
<mpt_> thanks lifeless and jamesh 
<mpt_> (having all my new forthcoming branches be less than half their traditional size is an added bonus)
<stub> mpt_: Should searching for "window not responding" match bugs containing the word "window" but not "responding", or bugs containing the words "window", "not" and "responding".
<stub> mpt_: If the latter, should we go with google's "window NOT responding" or use our own syntax like "window !responding" to do the 'not' search?
<mpt_> stub, the latter, and in MaloneSearch I specced syntax of the form 'window -responding'
<mpt_> I didn't know Google did 'NOT foo' as well as -foo
<mpt_> ... it doesn't
<mpt_> http://www.google.com/search?q=virus+NOT+computer
<mpt_> http://www.google.com/search?q=virus%20-computer
* mpt_ wonders why, when searching for "virus -computer", Google suggests searching for "vikings" and "I pledge allegiance"
<ajmitch> heh
<stub> ok. ta.
<stub> Dealing with Malone as a seperate product is a pita because we don't have any project wide views for specs, bugs etc. :-(
<mpt_> stub, that's bug 5584
<Ubugtu> malone bug 5584 in malone "Project bugs page needs implementing" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5584
<mpt_> at least partly
<mpt_> which is one of the things I'm specifying for https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneFrontPages
<mpt_> feel free to report bugs about missing project^W product group specs pages, bounties pages, etc
<lifeless> spiv: get I make 'module.attribute' run a function ?
<spiv> lifeless: The practical answer is no.
<spiv> The tasteful answer is also no.
<lifeless> I have an attribute I want to deprecate
<lifeless> I dont want to break clients
<lifeless> but I want them to know that its moving
<spiv> I feel your pain.
<lifeless> python, why art though guidos child!
<spiv> But essentially the answer is no.
<lifeless> can pypy help ?
<spiv> (you don't really want to hear about the mess required to make it a "yes")
<lifeless> I'm guess change the metatype of the module for starters
<spiv> Putting non-module objects in sys.modules is probably nicer, relatively speaking.
<lifeless> during __init__ sys.modules=MyFakeModule(__module__)
<lifeless> ;)
<spiv> You're better off making the relevant attribute raise deprecation warnings when used.
<lifeless> its a constant
<spiv> Make it a smart constant ;)
<lifeless> oh ?
<lifeless> do tell
<spiv> But yeah, I realise this is also not practical all the time.
<spiv> Well, e.g. you could replace a string constant with a custom object that implements __str__.  Or perhaps even make it subclass basestring if you have really tight backwards-compat concerns...
<spiv> But basically, I think you're stuck with purely documenting and crossing your fingers.
<lifeless> holy mother of fuck
<lifeless> that would be a mess - __str__, __iter__, __eq__ etc
<lifeless> subclassing str would be better
<lifeless> I think I'll try that
<lifeless> class DeprecatedString coming right up
<SteveA> there is i think some code in zope3 to rename and deprecate the old name of something
<SteveA> i just checked.  it is for aliasing one module to another.
<SteveA> so, not quite what you're looking for.
<SteveA> lifeless: you could also implement a proxy that issues a deprecation warning, and then sends messages to the new thing.
<lifeless> SteveA: I guess I was thinking of strings as special.
<lifeless> I am enlifted now
<SteveA> lifeless: strings are somewhat special, but probably not in ways that matter for this particular circumstance
* jamesh wonders if there is a bzrtools that works with current bzr
<lifeless> problem ?
<lifeless> oh, I am guessing the merge of storage broke the bzrtools mainline
<lifeless> I have fixes in my plugins/bzrtools/storage dir, or plugins/bzrtools/trunk
<jamesh> cool.  I'll look at that
<lifeless> fabbione! 
<fabbione> hey lifeless 
<lifeless> caught up with Mark today, hes talking about 'server profiles'... has he mentioned that to you ?
<fabbione> i still need to read my emails
<lifeless> okies
<fabbione> otherwise i have no idea :)
<lifeless> anyway, when you have, ping me
<fabbione> lifeless: i have nothing in my inbox from Mark
<lifeless> hah
<fabbione> lifeless: are you sure i was CC'ed?
<lifeless> he did say it was a new idea
<lifeless> no, he didn't email me
* fabbione checks in the spam folder
<lifeless> we had lunch
<lifeless> so I have *no* idea if he has emailed you or not
<fabbione> ok
<lifeless> anyway the idea is that the server install would have profiles
<lifeless> so you can say 'db server', or 'LAMP profile', or 'LDAP server', or 'Bastion Host'
<lifeless> and we offer 4 or 5 really key and common configurations.
<fabbione> it's really nothing new about that
<lifeless> a profile would come up after the install with a sane default
<fabbione> and we did kill it for a reasons a looong time ago
<lifeless> heh
<fabbione> reintroducing it would be a pain
<fabbione> i think
<lifeless> hes talking about it during Q&A sessions in the asia tour :) :) :)
<lifeless> you may have to talk with him to pin down the details about how its different to what we had before
<fabbione> yes
<lifeless> what he wanted me to do was chat with you about the 4-5 key profiles that would make sense.
<fabbione> also because i don't understand why he want something like that
<fabbione> lifeless: i need to understand why he wants that in the first place
<lifeless> yah
<fabbione> because with the actual CD/status
<fabbione> there is only one daemon for each task
<fabbione> like apache -> www
<fabbione> postfix -> mail
<fabbione> etc.
<pollo> Hi i want to do kiax package to kubuntu , what i must do ? 
<fabbione> so introducing a profile it's kind of pointless
<lifeless> I'm guessing here... but my gut feeling is its like having a bunch of very small targeted distros, one for each common task
<lifeless> pollo: join #ubuntu-motu
<lifeless> pollo: where I think someone is already working on that
<pollo> mm ok 
<pollo> thanks 
<lifeless> fabbione: well, a LAMP profile would for instance know to install mysql and apache, enable both by default, activate mod_python and mod_perl
<lifeless> fabbione: or a bastion host would have amavis (or whatever we support) and postfix preconfigured to intercept, scan, and forward email, a squid ready to go, iptables in sane mode for a 192.168.0.0 internal network
<fabbione> lifeless: that's so much a NO NO NO
<lifeless> fabbione: Mark and I only had literally 2 minutes talking about this
<kiko> good morning 
<kiko> hey SteveA 
<lifeless> fabbione: so, I am really not a great champion of the idea :)
<fabbione> we did discuss these options already and we are not going to do stuff like that in a week from feature freeze
<lifeless> morning Mr Kiko
<kiko> how's everything
<lifeless> rocking
<kiko> thankful to know that it is rocking somewhere in the globe
<lifeless> fabbione: I have no idea what timeframe he was thinking
<sivang> morning all
* sivang awaits for daf to arrive
<Kinnison> hi sivan
<sivang> Kinnison: Hi Daniel :-)
* sivang managed to use jblack's script last night (following the whole RocketFuelSetup page , and then even DatabaseSetup including cd $your_launchpad_checkout/database/schema; make; cd -) however, the launchpad start script didn't run. throw some missing ..proxy_proxy.. modules exceptions.
<kiko> really
<mpt_> a-ha
* mpt_ tries to use a Bugzilla report to see the distribution of bug severities in bugzilla.ubuntu.com, and fails because Bugzilla reports require login
<Kinnison> sivang: did you run "make" at the top level?
<mpt_> Kinnison, you've been working on the autobuild stuff, right?
<mpt_> along with cprov?
<Kinnison> mpt_: yes
<mpt_> What's the difference between CHROOTWAIT and CHROOTFAIL?
<kiko> hey stub 
<stub> kiko: yo
<sivang> Kinnison: I recall I did, let me double check that.
<Kinnison> mpt_: the latter doesn't exist
<mpt_> OH RLY?
<Kinnison> mpt_: Or rather, CHROOTFAIL is the build state caused by CHROOTFAIL from the builder
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> english -- she is bad today
<kiko> stub, we're getting somewhere. we would like to be able to do a production to staging database/librarian (but no code) sync today -- how difficult is it to kick that off when we want to?
<Kinnison> mpt_: Or rather, CHROOTWAIT is the build state caused by CHROOTFAIL from the builder
<kiko> stub, is it something we can manually trigger?
<kiko> (keep in mind we have elmo on our side)
<mpt_> Kinnison, ok, thanks
<cprov> mpt_: can you fix the UI, it sounds like a typo, use CHROOTWAIT
<stub> kiko: You can trigger it if I give you instructions, but it would be better if you can ping me and I kick it off.
<mpt_> cprov, next question: database/build.py contains a build_icon() function. Should that be in browser/build.py instead?
<stub> I think current time to do a restore is about 2.5 hours now that I've worked around the issue causing slow restores.
<cprov> mpt_: uhm, the best should be in formatters, like bug
<cprov> mpt_: what do you think ?
<mpt_> cprov, that makes more sense, yes
<SteveA> hi
<cprov> mpt_: good !
<kiko> stub, what if it's too late for you -- this may only happen in some 6-8h
<stub> kiko: I'll write up the instructions and make sure there is an up to date database dump on asuka
<sivang> Kinnison: cd rocketfuel/launchpad && make build is what I did, it uses some python shhh script so I am not sure if I could see errors that bounced out of it.
<SteveA> jamesh: hello
<sivang> (under 'Build Launchpad' section in RFS)
<kiko> stub, so, just to be clear -- I need to be able to say "sync the current (now) production database" 
<kiko> I will need to chase people down to add keys and sign CoCs and I don't want to have to redo that on staging
* BjornT -> lunch
<stub> kiko: If you want to do *that*, I need to do it. Or possibly elmo. Because it first involves dumping the production database (about 2 hours), copying the file across to asuka, and then doing the restore.
<Kinnison> sivang: And after that, it still ranted about not being about to load the proxy module?
<sivang> Kinnison: yep.
<Kinnison> sivang: commonly that error indicates that it hasn't built, but the ssshhh program is meant to show you errors, just not bother you if there are no errors
<kiko> stub, grumble. what if we schedule a time for it?
<stub> kiko: How about I do it first thing tomorrow my morning? It should be ready for you when you start work tomorrow morning London time?
<kiko> stub, then the builds can't run overnight and we lose a day
<kiko> (one MORE day)
<sivang> Kinnison: ah ok then, thx. I'll need to check those errors later on today - is there a way to make sshh more verbose? 
<Kinnison> sivang: not sure
<sivang> Kinnison: nm, I'll use the source ;-)
<stub> kiko: How about we schedule me to do it in 6 hours time? (10:30pm Thailand time). If we do that, you should be able to start the builders in about 11 hours time before collapsing for the night
<kiko> that sounds like a plan.;
<kiko> stub, so we have 6 hours to prepare for this. that is good.
<stub> kiko: Although I can't guarantee that the restore will only take 2.5 hours
<kiko> that's okay.
<stub> So if you want to get to bed earlier, ping me to start it earlier :-)
<kiko> great.
<kiko> stub, have you tried using the admin-people-merge stuff matsubara landed?
<stub> kiko: Nope. I didn't think I had rolled it out yet?
* stub reminds himself he is supposed to do a production update today
<kiko> it hasn't, no.
<stub> I haven't played with it locally anyway.
<kiko> I was going to suggest testing on staging but... never mind me :)
<kiko> In [5] :re.sub("         ", "\s+", "\t")
<kiko> Out[5] :'\t'
<SteveA> kiko: don't write code including literals like "          "
<SteveA> and dont' allow such code to be written
<SteveA> use " " * 30 instead
<kiko> sorry, that was actually a wrong example
<kiko> In [8] :re.sub("\s+", "\t", "      x     ")
<kiko> Out[8] :'\tx\t'
<kiko> that's what I meant.
<Kinnison> kiko: yep, thanks
<Kinnison>                             line = re.sub(r"\s+", "\t", line)
<kiko> In [18] :a = "\t   \tfoo\t   \t\tbar\t  \t\txxx\tooo   "
<kiko> In [19] :a.split(None, 2)
<kiko> Out[19] :['foo', 'bar', 'xxx\tooo   '] 
<Kinnison> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevxFpP5.html
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<Kinnison> kiko: the call site is at: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileicOoty.html
<SteveA> hi jamesh.  do you have a headset for your computer?
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> cool.  can we try some voice stuff out?
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> actually, i should wait a few minutes until the vacuum cleaning has finished here
<kiko> thanks for using the list SteveA 
* mpt_ sleepily wonders why that wasn't a bug report instead
<lifeless> can you guys keep an eye out at the next oops code
<lifeless> see if the login link on it is to localhost
<jamesh> https://launchpad.net/foo gives https://launchpad.net/foo/+login as the login link
<stub> I've seen localhost as a login link on an oops code, but have not been able to reproduce it :-/
<kiko> I haven't either
<SteveA> stub: i just sent a test message to system-error@launchpad.ubuntu.com, including Bug in the subject line
<SteveA> stub: do you know if it has been received somewhere?
<stub> I have no idea
<SteveA> it should be on the errors list that you admin
<SteveA> i guess it should be in its own topic
<stub> It should?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> this is the email address presented on oops pages, when someone can't file a bug
<stub> Ok. Someone should ask rt@ to sort out the forwarding then
<SteveA> the forwarding should be already arranged
<SteveA> elmo wrote a script to accept email only when it has "Bug" in the subject line
<SteveA> and forward on to the errors list
<SteveA> at least, i think that's where it forwards on to
<stub> Nup - that email address has been busted for months and months. In fact, there may already be an rt job or a Malone bug on it.
<kiko> I'll talk to elmo about it
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> it is bullshit having an email address like that, which doesn't work
<SteveA> and, the email address should'nt have "ubuntu" in it either
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<lifeless> jamesh: thats not an oops code
<SteveA> lifeless: i can imagine why the problem would occur.  it is possible that the request is in some kind of incomplete state when the oops page is rendered
<jamesh> lifeless: not found errors generate oops reports
<SteveA> of course, if so, this is a bug
<lifeless> jamesh: well they *look* different that the one I saw
<jamesh> lifeless: there are separate error pages for 404, timeout and generic oops
<lifeless> jamesh: so, it was a generic oops I saw it on
<jamesh> lifeless: but the same error report code is executed in each case
<lifeless> jamesh: sure, but its not having the same result ;)
<stub> There is a quick fix for this, even if we can't reproduce it. There is a launchpad.conf entry config.root_url which we can use to build the link instead of grabbing it from the environment somehow (although this won't work for shipit...)
<kiko> SteveA, just explain to me -- where is this email displayed?
<SteveA> oops pages
<kiko> is it our fault that they are @xxx.ubuntu.com?
<SteveA> our fault?
<kiko> I mean, is that address hardcoded in our templates, code or config?
<SteveA> kiko: i'm on a call with james.
<kiko> that's good to know
<SteveA> kiko: the address is hard coded in some templates, displayed to users
<kiko> ok.
<SteveA> jamesh, that is
<SteveA> there is no need to have the email address in a config
<kiko> Yes, I knew. I'll ask elmo if we can have both @launchpad.net work as well and then we can migrate.
<SteveA> i think it was a "@xxx.ubuntu.com" address because it was easier for elmo to set up
<kiko> ok.
* SteveA goes back to the call
<kiko> say hi to james for me
<stub> mpt_: So I assume that searching for 'launchpad-bugs' would be different from searching for 'launchpad -bugs' ? The first being a search for 'launchpadbugs' and the second 'launchpad' and not 'bugs'?
<SteveA> ddaa: what time (UTC) is the meeting on monday?
<ddaa> 0900 UTC usually
<ddaa> man, you dragged me out of bed
<mpt_> stub, yes, with the first being a search for launchpad{any or no punctuation}bugs if possible
* ddaa goes for rest of boot up procedure
<mpt_> that's what Google does, anyhow
<stub> mpt_: Seems sane.
<SteveA> ddaa: jamesh will be joining us for the meeting on monday
<stub> mpt_: I doubt we will be able to implent MaloneSearching as specced btw in the short term - it pretty much involves writing a full text search engine from the ground up, or glueing something that meets the criteria onto the PostgreSQL backend. Either way, lots of work. But we can still aim towards it.
<mpt_> stub, yes, it's not meant to be implemented all at once ;-)
<mpt_> but it's generally arranged in order of importance
<SteveA> stub: voice call?
<stub> Sure
* stub grabs his headphones
<jamesh> stub: I merged a branch into rocketfuel that just missed the last production rollout
<jamesh> stub: it changes the oops code numbering going on from February, so I was wondering if it would be possible to get it cherry picked into production
<stub> jamesh: I should be doing a rollout later today, and it will go out then
<jamesh> stub: that works for me :)
<jamesh> stub: it was merged into rocketfuel as r3020
<SteveA> jamesh/stub: if it's possible, getting __len__ fixes in this rollout would be good
<kiko> SteveA, wouldn't it be better to let that bake a week first?
<kiko> I am only asking because, well, __len__ hasn't been removed in RF yet, has it?
<stub> kiko: If the system-errors email address is busted because of the script that looks for 'Bugs', I might be able to do this at the mailman end
<kiko> I am unable to check up on that, stub, until elmo arrives
<kiko> stub, gina isn't running on asuka at the moment, right?
<kiko> (meaning -- is it disabled in cron)
<stub> kiko: Gina is disabled on asuka
<kiko> great.
<carlos> back to life!
<carlos> kiko: hi
<kiko> hey carlos 
<kiko> I'll give you a ring in 45 minutes.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> hey niemeyer 
<niemeyer> Morning!
<niemeyer> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi niemeyer 
<niemeyer> Heyho!
<niemeyer> Feeling better today? :)
<SteveA> it's daytime!
<hannosch> carlos: you around?
<carlos> hannosch: yes
<hannosch> on a recent import one of my po files where associated with the wrong template, jordi couldn't fix it and said you could
<stub> carlos: launchpad_carlos is rebuilding at the moment. 
<stub> carlos: Should be ready in an hour or two
<daf> SteveA: it would be nice if the OOPS page linked to /products/launchpad/+filebug with some fields already filled in
<daf> SteveA: it makes it easier for users to file a bug
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks. Did you added it to your cronscripts?
<daf> SteveA: and the reports we would get would be more consistent and hence easier to triage
<hannosch> carlos: could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/+translations and move the pt_BR file to the right template removing the plonehelpcenter one, would be great ;)
<carlos> hannosch: plone?
<daf> SteveA: if it was a timeout, it could put "Timeout" in the summary, for instance
<carlos> hannosch: no, I cannot fix it
<hannosch> carlos: not plone itself, but some add-on module for it
<carlos> we need to do some code updates to allow it
<carlos> hannosch: yeah, I know. I need some extra info from jordi
<carlos> hannosch: reimport the .po file and we will handle the wrong import
<hannosch> carlos: ok, great
<hannosch> carlos: hhm, I get an error: "Ignored your upload because the file you uploaded was not recognised as a file that can be imported."
<carlos> hannosch: it should end with '.po'
<hannosch> carlos: it does, poEdit can open it, so I guess the format is right
<carlos> that message is related only to the filename
<carlos> hannosch: we don't check the content at that point
<carlos> hannosch: could you give me the URL where you are trying to upload it and the filename it has?
<hannosch> it's pt_BR.po and now I use the one exported from rosetta ;) on https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/+series/trunk/+pots/plonesoftwarecenter/+upload
<hannosch> ah sorry, my mistake this is the template upload ;)
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/plonesoftwarecenter/+series/trunk/+pots/plonesoftwarecenter/pt_BR/+upload
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> hannosch: you should use that other url
<stub> carlos: I'll cron it if the script I'm using to do the update works happily
<hannosch> carlos: thx so much, it worked, I still get confused by the way you have to do this
<carlos> hannosch: please, could you explain it a bit more?
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<hannosch> carlos: I always try to go to the template first and upload a new translation for it instead of going to the series
<hannosch> especially in this case where the series is really a dummy as there is only a development trunk right now
<carlos> hannosch: the problem is that there are other products that have more than one development trunk so we cannot associate it directly with the product...
<hannosch> carlos: I understand that, the whole need to have a series is just a bit overhead for the simple case, but I can life with this. The only thing I'm missing is a bit more documentation for the common use-cases ;)
<carlos> hannosch: please, talk with jordi about it to suggests the things you think should be better documented
<hannosch> carlos: I'll do that, might even help the poor guy ;)
<carlos> hannosch: ;-)
<hannosch> carlos: sorry to bug you, but there's something wrong here, I uploaded that po file at the url you wrote but it keeps adding it to the wrong template
<hannosch> the import queue already gets it wrong in the 'import into' column
<kiko> is something happenning on asuka, stub?
<stub> kiko: Doing a database restore for carlos
<kiko> stub, on the staging database?
<stub> kiko: No - launchpad_carlos
<kiko> thanks.
<carlos> hannosch: let me check...
<carlos> I cannot access to launchpad..
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 20 minutes, which will put the wikis into read only mode as well. Estimated down time is 10 minutes. This is for the regular weekly code and database update.
<kiko> stub, will that affect the staging librarian?
<Kinnison> It will, if it needs him to take down production's librarian
<stub> actually... maybe. When the production librarian is down, some files will not be found... hmm..
<stub> yer
<kiko> ah. that's better.
<Kinnison> but est. downtime is 10 minutes? that's fine
* Kinnison will have lunch
<kiko> well, okay then.
<stub> yup.
<SteveA> daf: ping
<jordi> carlos: what extra info do you need?
<carlos> jordi: I sent you an email with some questions about it
<carlos> I'm having problems fetching rocketfuel updates
<carlos> could anyone confirm that it works so I can know if it's related with my DSL line or not?
<jordi> carlos: I'm really busy at work now
<jordi> I can't have a look
<carlos> jordi: don't worry, I can wait until this afternoon
<stub> launchpad is back up for the most part. Librarian is still down due to issues with the disk array that Znarl is looking into
<SteveA> carlos: i'm running rocketfuel-get now
<SteveA> carlos: what problems are you having?
<carlos> SteveA: I get timeouts
<carlos> and I'm not able to finish the rsync
<carlos> receiving file list ...
<carlos> 34273 files to consider
<carlos> Disconnecting: Timeout, server not responding.
<SteveA> it just worked for me
<SteveA> so, i think it is something on your end
<carlos> :-(
<SteveA> if you just ssh to chinstrap
<SteveA> do you get disconnected after a while?
<carlos> checking it..
<stub> I had flaky ADSL last week - couldn't keep an SSH connection open for more than 2 minutes at a stretch
<SteveA> stub: what fixed it?
<stub> SteveA: Waiting a day. Often does the trick :-)
<Nafallo> file a bug on the isp! :-)
<carlos> stub: that's not a good solution for me... but I guess I can fix any conflict tomorrow and follow the development... last update I have is from Friday... It should not be too bad ...
<carlos> SteveA: chinstrap ssh session is still working
<SteveA> how strange that an rsync over ssh would fail
<carlos> kiko: I'm going to have lunch, would we talke when I'm back?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> ping me
<carlos> kiko: ok
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> stub, with the production librarian bein' down and all, I wonder, are we hosed?
<stub> kiko: Depends on if you need to retrieve files from the production librarian or not. Anything that was uploaded to staging since the last database sync will be retrievable.
<kiko> well, I'm more concerned about the sync of production to staging
<kiko> without a production librarian...
<stub> That won't be affected.
<kiko> I see. only operation will be affected.
<stub> kiko: What might be of more concern is that I doubt people can sign CoCs at the moment
<stub> I think that code stores a copy of the document in the librarian
<kiko> maybe, maybe.
<stub> Which will give an oops at the moment
* kiko laughs
<kiko> the emblems on launchpad just disappeared when I reloaded!
<stub> Yup - hackergotchis and emblems are served by the librarian :)
<kiko> yeah, fun stuff.
<Kinnison> G-d does not want us to deploy soyuz
<SteveA> is G-d a community ubuntu devel?  i don't recognise the name
* SteveA tries to /msg G-d
<Kinnison> G-d is in all channels
<daf> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi daf
<kiko> stub, I will need an updated version of gina to run on prat today. Are you up for that?
<stub> kiko: Sure. Just bringing the librarian back on first - Znarl has got things back online
<kiko> really!
<kiko> that's great, elmo has left for the DC
<kiko> the code isn't even written yet, mind you, cowboy me
<stub> Remind me why we are running untested code against production again?
<kiko> it will have tests -- I wrote them first.
<kiko> hmm, indeed, why are we running this untested code against production.
<kiko> okay, let's run it on staging after-the-fact then.
<Kinnison> kiko: The instances where it has created debian-installer/ seemingly unexpectedly appear to be because that pocket happens to have di stuff in it
<kiko> I see
<Kinnison> mdz: We're currently seeing an amusing difference between the katie archive and our own
<Kinnison> mdz: We publish debian-installer stuff if it turns up, regardless of where
<Kinnison> mdz: So, breezy-updates/main/ has a debian-installer because of nobootloader
<Kinnison> mdz: This is a departure from katie which of course doesn't have those in its apt-ftparchive configuration
<kiko> and dapper/multiverse/ has an empty debian-installer.
<Kinnison> That i'm not so sure about and am investigating
<kiko> well
<kiko> it's in a release pocket
* Kinnison isn't doubting it's existence
<Kinnison> just whether or not it should have been made to exist
<kiko> just a bad pocket in it
<kiko> but there are no semantics in the publisher as to what are "bad" pockets.
* Kinnison doesn't think you mean pockets here
<kiko> components.
<kiko> doh.,
<Kinnison> Aye
<Kinnison> You really confuse us sometimes
* Kinnison tickles kiko
<kiko> that's ok.
<stub> librarian is back up
<kiko> rock and roll Znarl!
<Kinnison> Our sysadmin team are the bomb
<kiko> indeed they are. they blow hardware up
<Kinnison> Someone set them up the bomb
<stub> kiko: Are we looking ready to dupe the production database to staging?
<mdz> Kinnison: I can't think of a way for a spurious debian-installer dir to cause a problem
<stub> kiko: btw. restoring production databases onto the staging hardware currently takes three hours (which is how long carlos' database took)
<Kinnison> I'm currently still using the staging db
<Kinnison> In about 30 minutes I'll be ready to let it go
<Kinnison> but I need that much longer to fix a bug in unpublish
<kiko> stub, yes.
<kiko> stub, go forth and do it.
<stub> You confirmed that with Kinnison?
<Kinnison> do the snapshot sure, don't reload yet
<stub> Ahh.... yes.
<stub> Ok. Script is running
<stub> Doing backup now, and will destroy and rebuild the staging db when it  is done
<kiko> which will be .. when?
<stub> Approx 1 hour 15 mins to backup the database, approx 3 hours to restore it.
<kiko> ok.
<carlos> kiko: ping
<carlos> I'm back
<kiko> okay. I am in the middle of something but I will call you still today.
<carlos> kiko: ok
<stub> carlos: your database is all ready
<carlos> stub: cool, thanks
* Kinnison runs one final confirmatory test on staging
<SteveA> daf: ping
<Kinnison> carlos: are you hammering asuka again?
<carlos> Kinnison: don't think so
<Kinnison> carlos: Hmm, something else must be making it slow then
<carlos> Kinnison: the cronscript is scheduled on Sundays
<Kinnison> carlos: aye, thanks
* Kinnison blames postgresql
* Kinnison watches it go faster now I've complained
<carlos> Kinnison: let me check anyway...
<Kinnison> :-)
<daf> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi daf
<daf> hi
<carlos> Kinnison: no, I don't have anything running on mawson
<Kinnison> carlos: s'okay, s'going faster again
* Kinnison shrugs
<carlos> Kinnison: ;-)
<ddaa> phew, finished documenting everything but the RCS Importer. (SteveA asked me to document the various components of TheBazaar).
<ddaa> If somebody is interested in reviewing this draft, I can put it online before starting on the RCS Importer.
<SteveA> ddaa: cool.
<SteveA> please put it somewhere that launchpad developers can find it
<Kinnison> stub: Okay, I'm finished with the tests I was running. I'm okay for you to reload staging
<Kinnison> cprov: can you disable the buildd sequencer? I'll turn off the cronjobs
<cprov> Kinnison: sure
<Kinnison> thanks
<cprov> Kinnison: was already down 
<Kinnison> thanks
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~david/bzr-launchpad.ps
<ddaa> the html export is disappointingly buggy, I can hack something up in Python to do it correctly in a few hours
<kiko> ddaa, that work is amazing!
<kiko> I will confess I started on an article on the soyuz archive manager today as wel
<kiko> l
<kiko> it was going to be a surprise but, well, you kicked my ass!
<ddaa> it helps to have a word processor that does not get in your way too much
<kiko> I am writing LaTeX of course :-P
<ddaa> I'm a bit disappointed that nobody appears to have come up with something better than TeXmacs after all this time...
<ddaa> kiko: would be nice if you could nudge spiv, jblack and lifeless to give me some feedback.
<ddaa> I'm certain important bits are missing and some are probably incorrect.
<kiko> ddaa, please use email at this time, I am currently unable to reach for mutt
<kiko> when I am back in brazil, certainly
<ddaa> kiko: right, EMAIL...
<ddaa> I was thinking of nudging them in IRC, since you seem to be watching over the IRC client all day long.
<kiko> I actually am, you're right
<kiko> but that's because my code doesn't run
<ddaa> I do not really want to get too much exposure before getting feedback from the people in the know. I will email privately.
* kiko kicks testsuite
<SteveA> i've created a launchpad-infrastructure team
<Kinnison> I noticed :-)
<Kinnison> daf's been giving it my bugs
<SteveA> it can be the assignee for infrastrucuture bugs
<SteveA> and all Kinnison's bugs
<Kinnison> yay
<Kinnison> no more bugs for me
* Kinnison hugs stevea and makes him a promise of cake
<SteveA> i just added a very few people to that team
<SteveA> but i know that other people do infrastructure work too
<SteveA> so, join the team if you think you should be on the team
<SteveA> cprov: you've done good gpg infrastrucuture work, so i think you should be on it 
<SteveA> salgado: you've worked on sqlobject and vocabularies
<SteveA> BjornT: you've done email infrastructure work
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back in a couple of hours
<SteveA> and i'm sure there are other cases too
<cprov> SteveA: ok, I will
<cprov> SteveA: apparently I can't join the team, reporting a bug 
<SteveA> interesting.
<SteveA> are you a launchpad admin?
<salgado> cprov, that's a restricted team, and it says new members can only be added by one of the team admins
<salgado> IOW, that's not a bug
<cprov> salgado: aha, tell steve, forbidden lp-admin actions utterly obscure 
<kiko> oh
<kiko> salgado, cprov is a launchpad admin.
<SteveA> kiko: so, experimenting with malone and assigning bugs to teams
<SteveA> unless we change something about assignment to teams, there's still a need for keywords
<SteveA> so, daf's just been assigning infrastructure-related bugs to the new launchpad-infrastructure team
<salgado> cprov, then you can go there and add yourself as a team member, you don't need to join that team
<SteveA> which is fine, and a good use of a team instead of a keyword, seeing as we have no keywords
<SteveA> but what happens when someone from that team takes on the bug?
<cprov> salgado: uhm ... right
<salgado> I mean, you don't need to ask to join the team, which is what the 'Join' link means
<SteveA> we lose the information that it is an infrastructure bug
<kiko> right
<kiko> you could CC the team to the bug though
<SteveA> salgado/cprov: i'll be changing the way that admin privs are granted very soon, as part of some optimisation work
<cprov> salgado: it worked, thanks 
<SteveA> so all actions will be available to admins automatically, except in some very special cases
<SteveA> kiko: i guess we could cc the team to the bug
<kiko> SteveA, that would avoid the assignee nuking the bug off the map.
<SteveA> yes
<cprov> SteveA: I see, it'll be tough
<kiko> BjornT, does this latest patch also make sure that reassigning product or package name changes the bug contact?
<SteveA> cprov: what will be tough?
<cprov> SteveA: fix permission properly 
<SteveA> kiko: i've mailed stu and asked him to change the assignments in question to ccs
<SteveA> thanks for the idea
<kiko> sure, my pleasure
<SteveA> matsubara: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~daf/bugs/scrape.py
* jordi eyes kiko 
<SteveA> matsubara: do you have access to that page?
<matsubara> SteveA: nope
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> yes jordi?
<SteveA> when you do... it is a useful script daf is developing to help triage and organize launchpad bugs
<BjornT> kiko: no, reassigning product or package still doesn't subscribe the bug contact. 
<daf> SteveA: /home/daf/public_html/bugs is in bzr
<kiko> BjornT, okay, we need to fix that.
<matsubara> SteveA: ok. bookmarked it and will take a look when I have access. btw, who should I ask for to get an account on chinstrap?
<jordi> kiko: nothing, really
<jordi> kiko: just a strange "hey dude!" :)
<BjornT> kiko: yeah i know, i just didn't want to spend time on that with this patch. if you think it's urgent, i can fix it this week if you want.
<SteveA> matsubara: we'll sort all that out tomorrow
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, thanks.
<ddaa> It's interesting how documenting something helps understanding it...
<ddaa> I just remembered how the roomba/hoover system was largely implemented to support the constraints of the Arch namespace...
<ddaa> We probably will not need that anymore with bzr.
<BjornT> SteveA: can you add me to the infrastructure team? i'm not an admin, so i can't add myself.
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> Mh... it would still be useful until we have something that can do better scheduling than buildbot...
<kiko> BjornT, I think it should be done -- don't know if it's very important.
* carlos is back
<carlos> is there anyone else having problems with launchpad?
<kiko> carlos, where?
<carlos> kiko: I'm not able to load any page
<carlos> I'm getting timeouts
<carlos> but not from launchpad's but firefox
<carlos> it says the page cannot be loaded
<carlos> it could be my connection as it's doing weird things since I got it back...
<kiko> works for me
<carlos> ok
<kiko> daf, where's dilys?
<daf> oh, good point
<daf> muse.19inch.net had an IP change
<kiko> great.
<kiko> dilys, tell the world about my latest and greatest landing to PQM
<Kinnison> < dilys> Kiko has landed a great big pile of poo^Wgina updates.
<dilys> it's not that great, really
<kiko> ha ha
* Kinnison snorts
* daf -> class
* carlos tries to fix his router
<kiko> paste utility!
<kiko-afk> bbabl
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=elmo, Add support to Gina for doing publisher overrides when it encounters newer indices with updated information, corresponding to a post-initial-publication change in the archive (such as changing components) (r3050: Christian Reis)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  paste utility (r3051: Dafydd Harries)
<lamont-work> lifeless: what's the chance of bazaar getting it's unaligned loads fixed for dapper???
<lamont-work> just curious
<lifeless> does the patch work? NMU away
<sivang> Kinnison: Keybuk pinged you for core developement member ship on u-m , you around? :)
<Kinnison> yes
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  More DB security fixes for Soyuz rollout (r3052: Celso Providelo)
<salgado> SteveA, have you seen my reply to your email about the OOPS report on shipit? (it contains the patch with the fix)
<zyga> can I ask for admin support?
<zyga> alacarte is not available for translation
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/products/alacarte/+translations
<carlos> zyga: did you imported the files there already?
<zyga> carlos: no but the project is there 
<zyga> carlos: hello by the way :-)
<carlos> zyga: hi
<carlos> zyga: the maintainers must agree on using Rosetta before the import is done
<zyga> ack
<carlos> zyga: and someone should do that import
<zyga> I'm asking the upstream author, is that enough?
<carlos> zyga: if he/she agrees, yes
<carlos> zyga: look at the RosettaFAQ pages
<zyga> carlos: he just did in #ubuntu-devel
<carlos> there you have what we request
<zyga> carlos: so now what?
<carlos> zyga: import the .pot and .po files available for that product
<carlos> and jordi will handle the request
<zyga> carlos: how can I do the former?
<carlos> go/create the product series
<carlos> and then from the overview menu (will moved soo to the translations one) select 'request import'
<zyga> release series?
<carlos> yes
<zyga> okay
<zyga> carlos: so a name like "0.8", with display name "0.8 (dapper)" makes sense/
<carlos> 0.8 (dapper) ???
<carlos> why dapper?
<zyga> okay I misunderstood
<zyga> both simply 0.8 and that's fine
<carlos> zyga: are you importing it to have it available with dapper?
<carlos> that's completely wrong...
<zyga> carlos: in the end yes
<zyga> ohh...
<zyga> :-)
<carlos> zyga: dude Ubuntu translations are automatically imported
<carlos> dapper, will be open to translate next month
<zyga> carlos: I promise to learn about this with my first project available thru rosetta
<carlos> i hope in one or two weeks
<zyga> carlos: ????
<zyga> carlos: we're past the freeze alredy
<ajmitch> zyga: string freeze?
<zyga> ajmitch: upstream freeze
<carlos> zyga: I think we still have 3 months until dapper is released....
<ajmitch> yes, but are translations opened at string freeze or UVF?
<carlos> zyga: feature freeze != string freeze
<carlos> anyway I don't know the exact schedule
<zyga> carlos: yes but since translators are always late it doesn't hurt to open early anyway
<zyga> carlos: I know about the inequality
<carlos> dude, we didn't open it before due technical reasons, not because we didn't want to do it...
<zyga> ah
<zyga> that makes sense then
* zyga hopes that one can edit the product description at a later time
#launchpad 2007-01-29
<ddaa> okay... fix-it-late-sunday-night is a shitty proposition
<ddaa> don't try it
<ddaa> hello mpt
* LarstiQ hugs ddaa 
<ddaa> LarstiQ: ain't you supposed to be at a sprint or something tomorrow?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LarstiQ> ddaa: yes
<mpt> It's a beautiful day here in the Sunshine City
<ddaa> mpt: I'd value your input on david/launchpad/hct-cleanup david/launchpad/productseries-source and especially david/launchpad/vcs-import-status
<ddaa> assorted UI polish in the vcs-imports UI
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<jamesh> hi mpt, ddaa
<mpt> ddaa, ok, I'll look at that after I've looked at carlos's translation form changes
<ddaa> mpt: no hurry, I'm pretty sure this stuff are improvements, but you may have suggestions for further improvements.
<LaserJock> mpt: do you know what time zone kiko is in?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: brazillian
<ddaa> he usually pops up around 13:00-14:00 UTC
<mpt> LaserJock, http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=233
* mpt pokes Launchpad with a stick
<mpt> ah, that worked, now it's loading
<ddaa> mpt: kill -STICK ?
<LaserJock> mpt: do you know if LP specs are ever put on a public wiki?
<jamesh> LaserJock: none of the LP specific ones
<jamesh> LaserJock: some of the ones that deal with Bazaar integration are on bazaar-vcs.org thoughj
<LaserJock> jamesh: ok, thanks
* jamesh misses the air conditioned meeting room in Sydney
<spiv> jamesh: :)
<jamesh> spiv: it was 40 degrees yesterday ...
<jamesh> it was similarly hot on Australia Day -- some of the barges they used for the fireworks caught on fire
<LaserJock> yikes
<jamesh> today the forecast is only 33 degrees
<LaserJock> it's about 0 C here :/
<Hobbsee> jamesh: where are you?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: Perth
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Bhaskar> Hobbsee: still problem in launchpad??
<Hobbsee> Bhaskar: no idea, i'm not a launchpad dev
<Bhaskar> ok
<LaserJock> Bhaskar: are you subscribed to the bug?
<Bhaskar> LaserJock:no
<jamesh> Bhaskar: are you having trouble with something?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:ya, from friday, i could not download po and mo, i have very urgent
<jamesh> you mean you don't get the email notification that the download is ready?
<Bhaskar> jamesh: get the notification but not getting any mail
<jamesh> the email is the notification, isn't it?
<Bhaskar> jamesh: ya, why they not send po and mo
<jamesh> Bhaskar: so the email says there was a failure?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:but they not alert
<jamesh> Bhaskar: could you paste the body of the email message to http://rafb.net/paste/ and give me the resulting URL?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:Your request has been received. Expect to receive an email shortly.
<Bhaskar> jamesh: but i am not getting any mail from launchpad
<jamesh> Bhaskar: okay.  In that case, the PO export queue hasn't been processed
<Bhaskar> jamesh:ya
<jamesh> stub: would you have any idea about problems with the PO export queue not running?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:what is the solution
<jamesh> Bhaskar: the Rosetta developers are in Europe, so not usually up at this time of day (they should be in a few hours though)
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i am waiting from friday,all my work is in pending, pls ...
<jamesh> hmm.  Looks like one of the items in the queue is failing to compile
<jamesh> Bhaskar: you'll have to wait til carlos or danilos are up
<Bhaskar> jamesh: can you communicate with Brain sutherland
<jamesh> Bhaskar: they would be in a better position to debug this problem
<Bhaskar> jamesh:ok
<jamesh> Bhaskar: it is a todo item to make a bunch of these scripts more robust (and record better error messages)
<jamesh> as it is, I can only offer apologies for the delay
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i hope, the solution may come with in short time
<stub> jamesh: Running fine as far as I can see
* stub does a manual run for a laugh
<stub> Ooh... export script go boom
<jamesh> stub: yeah.  I just looked at the error reports mailing list
<jamesh> looks like one failed export holds up the whole queue
<jamesh> (or at least this particular type of failed export
<stub> You filing a bug or should I?
<jamesh> I
<jamesh> 'll do it
<stub> I'll see if I can clear that item from the queue
<jamesh> Bhaskar/stub: for reference, the bug was already reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/81278
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81278 in rosetta "Rosetta PO export is broken" [Critical,In progress]   - Assigned to   (danilo)
<jamesh> or at least that bug references the problem
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i'll check
<stub> Nuked dir54's export requests, and the queue is reprocessing. Might take a while  - bit of a backlog and I don't know if there are other dud entries in the queue that will trigger the bug.
<jamesh> stub: was there any details of the failure that'd be worth adding to the bug report?
<Bhaskar> jamesh:i think danilo is working
<jamesh> Bhaskar: it is 4:50 am in Europe now -- I doubt either Danilo or Carlos are up yet
<Bhaskar> jamesh:ok
<jamesh> Bhaskar: but as stub said, your export request should get processed now (provided there aren't any more dud exports in the queue)
<Bhaskar> jamesh: well,  so i will try to download po 
<jamesh> Bhaskar: when you get the email, yes
<LaserJock> I think they've been working on the bug since last week
<LaserJock> I think
<jamesh> LaserJock: yep.  The date on that bug report would indicate that.
<Bhaskar> jamesh: export request shouldnot get processed now 
<jamesh> stu1: looks like the rosetta export queue script hit another bad export
<stu1> Yup
<stu1> Giving it another spin now
<Bhaskar> jamesh: i got mail from rostetta
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82074 in launchpad "Distributions and distro releases need date they were registered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82074
<mpt> BjornT, can you help me understand tal:condition a bit better?
<BjornT> mpt: sure. what about it don't you understand?
<mpt> BjornT, for products and distributions, context/bugcontact exists
<mpt> For distro releases, context/bugcontact does not exist, but context/distribution/bugcontact does
<mpt> So around the markup that displays the bug contact, I want tal:define="bugcontact ..."
<mpt> I thought the "..." would be "python:context.bugcontact or context.distribution.bugcontact", but that doesn't work
<spiv> mpt: if context/bugcontact does not exist, then "python:context.bugcontact" would give an error before evaluating the "or context.distribution.bugcontact".
<BjornT> no, that won't work, since the first condition might fail with an AttributeError, since the 'bugcontact' attribute doesn't exist
<mpt> yeah
<spiv> Perhaps nested tal:conditions are needed?
<mpt> Well, that would mean repeating all the display code, wouldn't it?
<BjornT> mpt: you should be able to do tal:condition="context/bugcontact|context/distribution/bugcontact", although i wouldn't say that it's really readable, but it should be ok for now.
<BjornT> mpt: basically it means that if context has a 'bugcontact' attribute, use context.bugcontact, otherwise use context.distribution.bugcontact
<spiv> Or similarly unreadably, tal:define="bugcontactmaybe context/bugcontact|nothing bugcontact bugcontactmaybe|context/distribution/bugcontact"
<spiv> I prefer BjornT's flavour of unreadability, I think :)
<mpt> Well, your flavour has the advantage that it would be less code inside that element, possibly
<mpt> hmm
* mpt bans himself from using "Well," for the next half hour
<spiv> :)
<BjornT> spiv: your solution won't work, since bugcontactmaybe always will be defined, so the last expression will always be equal to 'bugcontact bugcontactmabye'
<spiv> BjornT: ah, my page template skills are showing their rust!
<mpt> BjornT, I think that's what http://blogs.nuxeo.com/sections/blogs/ruslan_spivak/2005_03_03_tal_condition is talking about
<spiv> mpt: anyway, you could use BjornT's version inside a tal:define too, if you that's what's worrying you.
<mpt> ok, I'll try that...
<spiv> mpt: yeah, that's the problem in my suggestion, and his workaround would do the trick, but make it even more unreadable :)
<BjornT> mpt: right. it's a common mistake to assume that '|' is equal to python's 'or'. what it really means is that 'if the attribute doesn't exist, do what's following |'
<mpt> Perhaps TAL should have used a different symbol for that :-)
<mpt> all righty, that works
<mpt> Thank you BjornT and spiv
<BjornT> mpt: np. btw, the more readable solution would be to create a method on the view class that gets the bug contact.
<jamesh> or contacts
<carlos_> morning!
<jamesh> carlos: it seems that bug 81278 hit the rosetta export queue again over the weekend
<Ubugtu> Bug 81278 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81278 is private
<carlos> jamesh: actually, I think danilo didn't finished fixing it
<ddaa> Good morning folks.
<carlos> I mean, I'm not sure whether he merged it into rocketfuel and requested a cherrypick 
<jamesh> carlos: yeah.  It was a MOCompilationError error
<carlos> right, he missed one path that raises such exception
<jamesh> carlos: stub cleared a few entries from the queue so that the remaining entries could be processed
<carlos> and I gave him some code to stop breaking with other exceptions, we log them and don't break
<carlos> so we can improve the script without having it broken
<carlos> jamesh: oh, cool
<carlos> stu1: are you around?
<carlos> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74718 in malone "Software Bugs pages need pie chart of bugs per status" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74718
<lifeless> review team meeting in 1 hr
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82090 in blueprint "Person Blueprints page needs list of latest touched blueprints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82090
<LaserJock> hello matthewrevell 
<matthewrevell> LaserJock: hi
<ddaa> matthewrevell: can you please pick a shorter IRC nick name?
<ddaa> this one screws up the UI in my IRC clients...
<SteveA> stu1: hi
<matthewrevell> ddaa: I'll bear it in mind :)
<ddaa> like mrevell or thewrev, or whateverell
<matthewrevell> ddaa: What does it do to the UI?
<ddaa> hu, not whateverell, that's too long...
<ddaa> generally, takes too much horizontal space
<ddaa> in xchat, makes the IRC column too wide (less space for actual chat text)
<ddaa> in gaim, either makes the (vertical) tabs too wide, or takes too much space with horizontal tabs
<ddaa> it's just generally annoying...
<jamesh> ddaa: you can tell xchat not to indent nicks
<ddaa> jamesh: I have not seen that option in xchat-gnome
<ddaa> I guess it got left out in the gnomification
<jamesh> quite likely
<ddaa> I have got limited brain space to spend on remembering the location of checkboxes and stuff, I like GNOME for that
<matthewrevell> ddaa: It's the first time I've had any complaints, so I'll weigh that against the time it'd take to let people know etc.
<ddaa> matthewrevell: I cannot imagine how anybody using gaim, who does private chats with you, can not be annoyed
<ddaa> it really screws up the tabbed UI
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Yeah, but we know that's not down to my nick :)
<matthewrevell> ddaa: Plus, gaim is teh suxxor (I believe that's the official term).
<matthewrevell> for irc, that is
<matthewrevell> Okay, I'll give it some thought.
<ddaa> I just guess people did not mention it out of laziness and for fear of being an annoying ass hole
<ddaa> since I'm already an official annoying ass hole, I'm not worried
<matthewrevell> ha :)
<lifeless> review meeting in 10
<Bhaskar> carlos:hello
<carlos> Bhaskar: hi
<Bhaskar> carlos: there is error while downloading mo and po? not getting response from rosetta
<carlos> Bhaskar: yes, there is a problem right now
<carlos> we are working on fixing it
<Bhaskar> carlos:well
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> review team meeting time
<carlos> stub: ping
<jamesh> hi
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<BjornT_> hi
<lifeless> I'm here
<spiv> I'm here.
<SteveA> hi
<jamesh> I'm here
<lifeless> the queue is rather unhelathy at the moment
<lifeless> 9 branches are over our target 
<lifeless> 7 under
<lifeless> david - are your cscvs-pyrex-branches for steve still relevant ?
<spiv> I was meaning to do the follow-up review of tim/launchpad/simple in person last week, but we were both too busy on other things.  I'll call thumper tomorrow and finish that off.
<lifeless> jamesh: what about cprov/launchpad/trivialities ?
<lifeless> 37 days seems .. extreme
<spiv> I have a review of salgado/launchpad/mirror-prober-trivialities about 80% done.
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll do cprov's reviews tomorrow
<spiv> The rest of mine are on target.
<lifeless> we have three reviews I haven't assigned because the reviewer queue is saturated
<lifeless> are you all doing 2 reviews a day ? (modulo being at sprints - I realise last week was hectic for all)
<jamesh> I can take some.
<lifeless> jamesh: two more added
<lifeless> BjornT has 2600 lines to review
<lifeless> I'll give the last branch to flacoaste
<lifeless> meh, flacoste
<BjornT> i'll try to do 1-2 reviews a day this week.
<lifeless> please do, and let me & your manager know if the time burden is too great.
<lifeless> FiF has increased the review load significantly, but with smaller branches
<lifeless> so I feel that 2 a day should be fairly easy compared to the 1 larger branch a day we had before
<lifeless> I'd really like us to have all the > 1 week old branches done for the next meeting.
<lifeless> Does everyone think we can achieve tht ?
<spiv> I can do that.
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<BjornT> i have my doubts, since the last time we agreed to do 2 reviews a day didn't improve the queue status that much
<lifeless> BjornT: thats true. But we did also have three reviewers on sprint.
<lifeless> you, jamesh, spiv.
<BjornT> lifeless: yes, but the week before the sprint was the week that we should have done 2 reviews a day.
<spiv> I was a slacker on reviews that week :(
<lifeless> we seem to have 4-5 new reviews a day
<lifeless> 2 a day should keep us ahead.
<BjornT> it shouldn't be impossible to catch up, though, if everyone do their best.
<jamesh> anything else?
<lifeless> ok,  I hin we are done
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 7
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 9
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> thanks for coming
* jamesh wonders if lifeless is using some weird dutch keymap :)
<jamesh> BjornT: btw, is there anything more you want me to change in my jamesh/launchpad/url-utils branch?
<BjornT> jamesh: sorry, i meant to reply to that one last week, but didn't have time. i'll take a last look at the branch and i'll send a reply today.
<jamesh> BjornT: thank you
<SteveA> stub: ping
<oojah> Hi
<oojah> Is there a policy/procedure for asking for a project to be added to launchpad?
<matthewrevell> oojah: Hi - the best place to ask for any help is in here, or on the launchpad-users mailing list. What project are you planning to add and which parts of Launchpad do you want to use?
<matthewrevell> oojah: To get going, though, simply register your project at https://launchpad.net/products/+new
<matthewrevell> However, if you want to register a new project, you need to log a request, which I can help you do.
<oojah> matthewrevell: I've already registered a bunch of products for using rosetta (which is a fantastic tool), I was meaning the launchpad meaning of project.
<matthewrevell> oojah: Ah, in that case, it's best to register a support request in the Answer Tracker https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<oojah> Ok, thanks very much. 
<matthewrevell> No probs
<kiko> morning 
<pochu> kiko: ping?
<kiko> hey pochu 
<pochu> hi kiko!
<pochu> kiko: what about bug 78885?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78885 in liferea "no translation template for liferea 1.2 series" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78885
<kiko> how's it going?
<pochu> kiko: danilos said: We need liferea maintainer to say that they want to use Rosetta for translations officially (to avoid having people translate it here, yet ending up not used anywhere).
<pochu> so I talked to the liferea's developer
<pochu> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=581684&aid=1645283&group_id=87005
<pochu> kiko: and he said yes to the rosseta translations
<kiko> that's great news
<pochu> kiko: he said no?
<pochu> I didn't realiced
<pochu> BTW I read the comments in Launchpad #78885 and just wanted to say that
<pochu> there is no intention to move to Rosetta. We had a discussion on the
<pochu> mailing list some time ago and the consensus was it would bother some
<pochu> translators spending extra effort on a web interface (compared to a text
<pochu> editor and sending a mail).
<kiko> pochu, well, he's perhaps confused -- he can use Rosetta as an additional way to translate his software, instead of having to move all translators over.
<pochu> then, what should we do?
<pochu> what I can't understand is why 1.0.x series where in rosetta
<pochu> were*
<pochu> kiko: maybe you can write a comment on the sourceforge's ticket
<kiko> pochu, anyway, if the translation template is incllluded in the source the ubuntu package should get its translation imported when it's next packaged and uploaded to ubuntu
<pochu> kiko: (my bad english): then are you saying that in the next upload, liferea will be in rosetta?
<kiko> well
<kiko> more or less.
<kiko> packages in ubuntu (the .debs) and upstream products (the .tar.gzs) can be translated separately
<pochu> that sounds good :)
<kiko> right now the debs can't be translated because they are not being imported
<kiko> I suspect this is because they don't include a pot file, but carlos would need to confirm that for me
<carlos> kiko: no, the reason is that we cannot use language packs for them
<kiko> as for your question, it's indeed curious why the upstream 1.0 was translatable but 1.1 isn't
<kiko> carlos, why not?
<kiko> danilos!
<danilos> kiko: hey
<carlos> kiko: oh, you are talking not just about .deb template translations, but the software itself
* carlos reads the backlog
<kiko> carlos, about package translations, really.
<kiko> well about both, yeah, the backlog might help. :)
<ddaa> hey kiko, in case somebody at async wants a launchpad import of kiwi
<ddaa> the import failed because the svn server randomly closes the connection
<carlos> pochu: I don't find anything about lifearea in Launchpad/Rosetta so I don't think it was imported ever
<ddaa> until cscvs can cope better with flaky servers, I can sidestep the problem if you give me a dump of the svn repository
<carlos> pochu: about the coordination we ask to do the import as a product, we need that someone from the maintainers of lifearea (or someone in their name) will upload .pot updates and any .po file updates done outside Rosetta
<carlos> pochu: and also, that will get a full export from Rosetta and sync that into lifearea source tree
<carlos> pochu: so we are sure that people will not waste their time in something that is not being used by lifearea developers
<pochu> carlos: I don't know why now there isn't a template, but some time ago there was one (I translated it)
<pochu> https://translations.launchpad.net/liferea/1.0/+pots/liferea/es
<carlos> pochu: if they don't want to obligate their translators to use Rosetta, that's fine, as long as we setup it to block any language translator that is not being done directly in Rosetta, so the election of whether Rosetta will be used or not is done per language team
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> oh, it's liferea, not lifearea!
<kiko> ddaa, sure I can get you a dump of the repository -- johan, the person requesting it, can too
<ddaa> kiko: whoever, just letting you know, since I know you know how to get it going :)
* ddaa sets out to quickfix the svn:externals thing
<carlos> pochu: liferea is already using Rosetta...
<carlos> pochu: as you stated...
<danilos> carlos: for the record, I think liferea, as part of universe in pre-feisty, was once available in rosetta, but later hidden
<carlos> pochu: I'm updating the bug
<pochu> carlos: ok
<carlos> danilos: it's available as a product
<pochu> carlos: then can I translate it?
<pochu> I can't find a template for 1.2
<carlos> not yet, let me add my comment
<carlos> The fact that someone imported 1.0 and then left it behind is exactly why we ask you to contact its maintainers
<carlos> to prevent this to happen
<pochu> carlos: have you seen the sourceforge url?
<carlos> pochu: not yet...
<pochu> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=581684&aid=1645283&group_id=87005
<carlos> yeah, I read it already
<carlos> so they accept the import, ok
<carlos> the question is, who will take the responsibility to do the sync rosetta <-> liferea ?
* kiko looks at pochu
<carlos> pochu: anyway, we will import it for Ubuntu once Feisty is open to translations
<pochu> carlos: I can do it
<carlos> as it's not in main
<pochu> carlos: it's in main
<pochu> !info liferea feisty
<kiko> carlos, is it not in main?
<carlos> s/not/now/
<carlos> kiko: in Feisty, yes
<carlos> pochu: yeah, just a typo
<kiko> carlos, also, note that the template was missing from the source, so we need to make sure a more recent version is packaged, right?
<kiko> carlos, pretty serious typo :)
<carlos> kiko: it's already fixed
<carlos> or the Ubuntu bug says that
<kiko> carlos, oh?
<carlos> pochu: my next question is
<pochu> there was an upload
<carlos> pochu: Do you know the difference between translate in Ubuntu and in a product?
<pochu> carlos: not sure :)
<pochu> carlos: but you can explain it to me :)
<carlos> pochu: if something is available to translate in Ubuntu
<carlos> we don't ask anything from the maintainers, we just do it for Ubuntu and ask Ubuntu translators to coordinate with translators of the package outside Ubuntu
<carlos> we only do that for main packages and that's why liferea is not yet imported for Ubuntu
<carlos> in the other side
<carlos> we have the 'products' space, where there are translations that are not directly related with Ubuntu
<pochu> oh, and liferea was a product, right?
<carlos> in this case, we ask for someone to talk with the developers, in this case, of liferea
<carlos> right
<kiko> pochu, well launchpad.net/liferea was a product, yes.
<carlos> kiko: and  the translations we have right now is for it: https://translations.launchpad.net/liferea/1.0/+pots/liferea/
<kiko> right
<carlos> pochu: so, if it's imported in Ubuntu, will you want to import it as a product too?
<pochu> carlos: that would be fine
<pochu> but I've never done it, so I may need some advices :)
<carlos> pochu: if your only goal is to have it translated in Ubuntu, as the developers of liferea are not interested on using Rosetta as the only way to do translations, there would be some conflicts with translations that you want to deal with and we don't want orphaned translations (like liferea had before you come to rescue)
<carlos> so my advice would be, just go with Ubuntu version until there are more non Ubuntu translators interested on liferea
<carlos> but it's your decision
<pochu> carlos: then when feisty translations will open, liferea template will be there, right?
<carlos> right
<carlos> and will be used in Ubuntu as part of language packs
<pochu> ok, then I'll wait :)
<kiko> ddaa, <jdahlin> http://www.async.com.br/projects/kiwi/kiwi-r5630.svndump.gz 5.4M
<carlos> ok, thanks for your help clarifying all this
<pochu> thanks to you :)
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> kiko: thanks, put in in a note. Will handle it next time I do imports herding.
<kiko> ddaa, it actually ends with a bz2
<ddaa> ack
<kiko> ddaa, and you might want to download it preemptively as the download may take time
<kiko> hey
<kiko> do we have a question icon for places where we want people to help us?
<static> good morning!
<kiko> hey static 
<kiko> what's the stor
<kiko> y
<static> looks like it was a busy weekend for reviewing launchpad design ;)
<kiko> static, *yawn*
<kiko> I went to fashion shows
<static> fashion shows, really!? that sounds fun
<kiko> enjoyed watching beautiful anorexic women dressed in extravagant clothing
<kiko> and watching the even more beautiful non-anorexic women watching it
<kiko> I now know something about fashion, haute couture and ready-to-wear.
<static> we'll have to coordinate before the next meeting we both attend so that we don't wear the same designer ;)
<kiko> static, it hasn't trickled into my wardrobe though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #81158 in rosetta "Greek language name shouldn't be "Greek, Modern (1453-)"" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82133 in rosetta "Warn translators of unofficial projects their work won't be pushed upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82133
* CardinalFang pokes static.
<static> hey there CardinalFang
<oojah> Grr
<oojah> I've done something stupid - filed rosetta feature enhancement as a support request instead of as a bug.
<oojah> I've closed it as fixed and created as a bug report (that's a very neat feature)
<kiko> cool
<CardinalFang> Very minor complaint:  In the beta, I think the  Preview / Code / Bug Reports...  images are too large.  On the "front" page, sure, it makes sense to be that prominent, but once I'm (e.g.) searching bugs, that's a lot of real estate to dedicate to the idea that there are other features of the site.
<CardinalFang> "Translations" is missing its icing at the top.
<pochu> !info smart feisty
<pochu> sorry
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82137 in rosetta "Provide support for translating java .properties files" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82137
<SteveA> hi barry!
<lifeless> barry: hi!
<barry> hi SteveA and lifeless !
<LarstiQ> hi all :)
<mrevell> Hey barry - welcome :)
<barry> hi!
<oojah> I've been asked by one of the guys on my project about the licence and copyright implications of using Rosetta, specificaly he is under the impression that Canonical retain copyright and that there is no control over the licencing for us.
<oojah> He's tried finding this out for himself without much luck, is there anywhere I find answers?
<LarstiQ> oojah: that's not the intent, you should be able to use your translation work
<oojah> LarstiQ: Of course :)
<oojah> I'd just like something to point him at to keep his (our) minds at rest.
<LarstiQ> oojah: I can't put your mind at ease just yet, but kiko or danilo should be able to.
* LarstiQ has a look at the launchpad website
<danilos> oojah: we are currently in the process of improving this; rosetta FAQ simply says that translations will be licensed under the license of the project itself
<danilos> oojah: if your project has special requirements such as requiring copyright assignments, we can handle that as well (iow, restrict translation only to those you'd like to have)
<oojah> Who does the copyright go to at the moment?
<danilos> oojah: tricky bit is that the exported PO files contain 'copyright (c)Canonical and Rosetta contributors', and that's one of the bits we want to improve: explain that this only means "copyright over the compilation/aggregate work", not over individual translations
<danilos> oojah: well, it stays with the translators
<danilos> oojah: since that's how copyright law works
<danilos> oojah: if you want anyone else to get copyright, you must have written and signed copyright assignments
<oojah> danilos: That's what I'd expected as well and is exactly what we want.
<danilos> oojah: yeah, we haven't made it clear enough so far, I am glad it will work out for you :)
<oojah> Thanks very much - I think you've covered everything I need there.
<danilos> oojah: no problem, feel free to come forward with any queries you might have
<oojah> Sure thing.
<kiko> hey barry 
<kiko> how's the weather up north
<kiko> it is raining cats and dogs all january
<kiko> in the fair estate of so carlos
<barry> hi kiko, it's cold today.  we've been having spring and summer-like weather until just a few weeks ago.  only one snow storm of about 3", so i'm still looking for that real winter experience
<kiko> my sister lives up in minnesota and she says it is absolutely arctic up there today
<barry> the weather patterns in dc have been very weird this year
<barry> but i guess if you've had domestic animals falling from the sky, you could say the same thing :)
<kiko> barry, seriously?
<barry> kidding
<barry> (raining cats and dogs)
<barry> kiko: what's your gpg keyid?  also do you know stevea's keyid off hand?
<kiko> barry, yeah. mine is 1024D/40FFD731. SteveA's non-revoked one (doh) is 1024D/51F32496
<barry> cool, got 'em, thanks
* barry definitely wants to do another keysigning at pycon this year
<kiko> I thought that was a bizarre reference to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raining_animals. I am not wearing my brain the right way today
<ddaa> hey barry
<ddaa> barry: welcome aboard
<kiko> SteveA, so about the lockfile, it's being moved out from under my feet, so filehandle.name points to where the filehandle thought it used to point to
<kiko> not very useful
<ddaa> barry: got to say one thing about your work
<barry> oh that is so weird!  i hadn't seen that page, but i'd heard about the phenomenon 
<ddaa> Jython is the only thing that made my CORBA assignment at school bearable
<ddaa> because it was supposed to be in Java at first
<ddaa> so I first did it with some fancy python corba bindings that imports the IDL file directly
<ddaa> then the teacher told me that we had to use the Java classes
<barry> hi ddaa -- thanks!  i wish i still had time to be involved in jython, but i agree, it's sooooo much better to use than writing straight up java :)
<ddaa> so... well, I did use the Java classes, using Jython :)
<barry> lol
<ddaa> I did not have a very good mark for this, because I was obviously bending the rules, but on the other hand the guys who managed the class was interested in Python, so he compromised :)
* danilos -> out for some snack, brb
<barry> :)
<ddaa> that's one of my fondest memories from school :)
* flacoste is getting a strange 1984 feeling while rewriting every occurences of support request with question
<LaserJock> morning Launchpad people
<kiko> morning LaserJock 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82161 in launchpad "Show the pillar's emblems on the +search page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #40165 in malone "Attachment not taken into account for your karma" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40165
<somerville32> I wish bug mails would tell me WHY I'm getting a bug mail
<somerville32> Sometimes it isn't easy to tell
<LaserJock> somerville32: that's a filed bug
<somerville32> Oh, awesome :)
<Zerlinna> hello, who's the one I can ask smt about launchpad? :-)
<salgado> Zerlinna, just ask! somebody will surely be able to help. :)
<Zerlinna> salgado I hope so ;)
<Zerlinna> well, I'm a kubuntu member and I'd like to get my alias @kubuntu.org to work
<salgado> Zerlinna, how long since you became a kubuntu member?
<Zerlinna> the email-address I used when I registered my nick in launchpad is not working anymore.. I changed the address yesterday, but launchpad obviously did not yet update because I always get a "returned to sender"
<salgado> right, the update takes some time
<Zerlinna> salgado: isn't it once a day?
<salgado> I'm not sure, to be honest
<salgado> elmo, I guess what Zerlinna is experiencing is expected, right?
<Zerlinna> hmm... I'm waiting for about 22 hrs now, I suppose I have to wait some more time.. ?
<LaserJock> Zerlinna: your @kubuntu.org was working?
<Zerlinna> LaserJock: I suppose it would work because the error message comes from my former address
<LaserJock> whenever I've had to change the redirect for my @ubuntu.com I've had to file a RT request for the sysadmins
<Zerlinna> RT?
<LaserJock> reuest tracker/ticket
<Zerlinna> how do I do that?
<LaserJock> LP admins have done it for me
<Zerlinna> ...and who is an LP admin I ask? 
<Zerlinna> +can
<Zerlinna> LaserJock: or is it better just to ask on the mailinglist?
<LaserJock> Zerlinna: yeah, might be better
<Zerlinna> LaserJock: ok.. thank you, anyway 
<kalosaurusrex> are there any admins on?
#launchpad 2007-01-30
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> good morning mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82201 in launchpad "Get rid of global (non-constant) variables in distributionmirror_prober.py" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82201
<ajmitch> afternoon mpt 
<sabdfl> hey ajmitch, mpt
<sabdfl> mpt: any feedback on the commentary so far?
<ajmitch> hello sabdfl 
<mpt> sabdfl, I'm in the process of replying to it
<mpt> Some of the things are already reported as bugs, some aren't
<sabdfl> cool, thanks, will take a look tomorrow
<sabdfl> they all seem like pretty quick fixes
<mpt> It would be interesting to get feedback from you, SteveA, and kiko on how the bug tracker could be made quicker to use
<mpt> so that we're not tracking some bugs as bug reports, others as e-mail messages
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, matsubara was asking me if we wanted bugreports for the individual items
<mpt> because tracking them in several different places will cause some to get lost, and makes prioritization harder
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: judgement of the relevant devs, i reckon, since for many of them it will be a set of one-liners and a single landing
<sabdfl> i did say in my email, feel free to file bugs accordingly
<kiko-afk> mpt, there is some validity in having an email that lists out related issues... it would definitely be fast if we could just send mark's email to malone and have all the bugs filed on them behalf
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, yes, I know you did -- he was asking /me/ (I could be clearer :)
<kiko-afk> where did "them behalf" come from?
* kiko-afk rattles head and a key falls out
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: the sleep fairy slipped it in ;-)
<kiko-afk> did my merges go in?
<kiko-afk> mpt, many +s for you today for writing an email with "raison d'etre" in it
<kiko-afk> wooo they did
<mpt> kiko-afk, what's the Portuguese for raison d'tre?
<kiko-afk> razo de existncia
<kiko-afk> ou razo de ser
<kiko-afk> more precisely I guess
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<mpt> ah, ser as in que sera sera
<sabdfl> mpt: please could you add three more bullet images we need? A check ("yes") a cross ("no") and a question mark ("yes?")
<sabdfl> the use case is for the places where we have a propose/accept/decline workflow
<sabdfl> for example - spec is proposed for summit, then accepted or declined
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, I also asked for an info request icon
<sabdfl> currently we list that as uds-mtv (Accepted)
<kiko-afk> so we can mark places that people can actively garden for
<kiko-afk> us
<kiko-afk> for instance, packaging links
<sabdfl> would be better to show uds-mtv ?
<sabdfl> clickin on the ? takes you to the page where you can accept
<sabdfl> until we have fancy ajax
<kiko-afk> and other things which we can have people come in and assist
<sabdfl> when clicking would give a popup DHTML (not window) to let you do it there
<sabdfl> kiko-afk: hmm... nice to have a general "invitation to garden" icon
<sabdfl> come up with three places it would fit right now and i'd say +1
<sabdfl> mpt: just sent mail with a few more quick fixes for blueprint for the next UI rev
<sabdfl> will save steve and kiko and i some time if you can jam them through
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, packaging, telling us about an upstream bugtracker used by an upstream, typos in product/project/distro descriptions.. adding releases for stuff owned by registry-admins.. 
<sabdfl> DONE!
<kiko-afk> there are more than 3 places where we can suggest helping with packaging links actually
<kiko-afk> in the guided add task workflow
<kiko-afk> in the filebug page when upstream doesn't use malone officially
<mpt> sabdfl, /@@/yes, /@@/no, and /@@/maybe added to launchpad-graphics.pt
<kiko-afk> in the product and product series homepages in some circumstances
<sabdfl> mpt: nice, danke
<sabdfl> ok, kiko, sleep time :-)
<sabdfl> night all
<mpt> de nada
<kiko-afk> night mark
<Fujitsu> Night, sabdfl.
<somerville32> Night :)
<mpt> stub or kiko-afk, did either of you fix bug 81714?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81714 in launchpad "Delete malicious comment(s)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81714
<mpt> I don't see the comment referred to
<kiko-afk> maybe stub did -- I can't
<mpt> so I'm unsure whether the user was banned
<Fujitsu> mpt, I can see the comment...
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> there it is
<mpt> hmm, Find didn't find it
<mpt> and the comment was made 14 months ago...
* mpt should replace bounty pages with the "sorry, we're closed" template too
<kiko-afk> the bounty pages were banished into the same dimension as the calendaring pages
<kiko-afk> when you visit them you are actually in that other dimension
<kiko-afk> which is a bit scary :)
<Fujitsu> But isn't the calendar function actually turned off?
<mpt> Most of it...
<Fujitsu> All I can see is the iCal download thing.
<Fujitsu> mpt: You're the beta feedback guy, aren't you?
<mpt> well, that depends
<mpt> Problems with the implementation should generally be reported as bugs
<mpt> except if they're stuff that works on launchpad.net but doesn't on beta.launchpad.net, because I know about those, and they'll be fixed all at once RSN
<mpt> Problems with the design are not my area
<mpt> If you're not sure whether it's design or implementation, I'm happy to listen :-)
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82206 in malone "No mail notification when linking blueprint to bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82206
<Fujitsu> Hrm, are we likely to be seeing more than just styling-changes in the near future?
<mpt> No important differences in quantity of pages
<ajmitch> has jamesh been around? I want to ask him about the debian bug importer
<mpt> but some changes in the things that are listed on those pages.
<ajmitch> (or anyone else that happens to know details)
<jamesh> ajmitch: I'm here
<jamesh> what in particular do you want to know?
<ajmitch> firstly, where are you pulling data from, and are you getting the version information (bugs found in X, fixed in Y)
<ajmitch> since I'm trying to compile a list of packages that we should update in universe, that have bugfixes in debian
<ajmitch> it'd be easier to grab something from launchpad than screen-scraping off the bts :)
<jamesh> ajmitch: the bug updater works off a copy of the debbugs database
<jamesh> I believe it gets rsynced from bugs.debian.org regularly
<ajmitch> I thought it might
<ajmitch> I may have to grab a copy off merkel.d.o, which is a mirror already
<jamesh> so we have access to everything in the bug reports -- I don't think we use everything in the bug reports though
<ajmitch> yeah, I tried using the bts2ldap gateway, but it doesn't have enough in it
<ajmitch> I found the data on merkel, I was just preferring if launchpad already had some of the information
* jamesh can now use kvm on his laptop if he chooses
<ajmitch> thanks anyway, I'll look at rsyncing the data
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82212 in malone "milestone views in beta have unclickable tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82212
<stub> kiko-afk: ping?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82214 in launchpad "Help sidebar is broken in Internet Explorer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #79285 in launchpad "Actions menu should not look collapsible" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82215 in launchpad ""Actions" heading should be hidden if there aren't any" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82215
<Fujitsu> mpt: One gripe I have with the beta UI is the fact that all the portlets(?) are hidden by default, and they're all hidden on the one side. Is that going to change at some point?
<mpt> Fujitsu, I don't know -- it's possible that we'll have some of them open by default
<mpt> And yes, we really do call them "portlets" :-D
<Fujitsu> In some ways I prefer the old interface, because I can see at a glance what version the package is at from a bug page, without having to locate and click the portlet title.
<mpt> Can you give an example page?
<mpt> an example URL, I mean
<Fujitsu> Any distro source package bug page.
<Fujitsu> A lot of the bug data is hidden by default now.
<Fujitsu> Reporter, component, attachments, links to the list of page bugs... Although a lot of people won't want to see them, some will.
<Fujitsu> Ideally, the interface would be somehow customisable.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82217 in launchpad "Project search results should not have icon, portlets, etc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82217
<mpt> I haven't implemented the redesign of the bug page yet
<mpt> but I think your points will still be valid after that
<Fujitsu> I think it'd be nice (but probably impractical) to be able to customise the ordering/side/initial-status of the portlets on each type of page. But as I said, it's probably very impractical to implement.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82219 in launchpad ""Logged in as..." and "Log Out" are a little too low" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82219
<mpt> Google News does it :-)
<Fujitsu> Also, beta really sucks in IE at the moment. No `Logged in as' or `Log out', the current location bit doesn't display properly, etc.
<mpt> ah, yes, I just noticed the lack of the login control
<jamesh> Fujitsu: you could upgrade your web browser :)
<Fujitsu> jamesh, I happened to be on a machine not under my entire control, which was running Windows and had no Firefox. It was a painful experience.
<mpt> Fujitsu, 6 or 7?
<Fujitsu> 6.
<mpt> ta
<Fujitsu> Beta's overly-vibrant colour scheme is now growing on me, which I didn't expect.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #71987 in launchpad "All of application tab should be clickable, not just its text" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71987
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: interesting, what does it look like?
* ajmitch has not seen the beta site yet
<mpt> ajmitch, http://en.opensuse.org/
* mpt ducks
<ajmitch> :P
<mpt> but seriously, that's approximately it
<mpt> Actually, <http://haveamint.com/> is closer
<Hobbsee> heh, it does rather
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82220 in launchpad "Login/logout control is missing in Internet Explorer" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82220
<ajmitch> ouch
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, the best description of my first impression of beta is `Aaaargh, it burns my eyes out almost as much as the Kubuntu theme'.
<ajmitch> that much pain?
<Fujitsu> It's all bright colours!
<Fujitsu> Like, the location/logon-control bar up the top is bright green, and the different applications have different bright colours assigned to them.
<ajmitch> so it's moved away from plone.css a bit :)
<mpt> ajmitch, you can prepare yourself by painting your room red
<ajmitch> joy
<Fujitsu> You will need to prepare, and likely attend a rehabilitation clinic for some time after you first see it.
<mpt> Nah, it's not that bad
<Fujitsu> It is a bit different from the current colour scheme, though. :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82223 in launchpad "Project search results should be application-aware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82223
<WebMaven> sounds like Google's color palette
<mpt> If I was designing Launchpad, it would be silver
<mpt> and that's all I'm going to say about that.
<ajmitch> with lots of gradients & shiny chrome?
* spiv imagines a launchpad.net that just turns his screen into a mirror ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82224 in malone ""Recently fixed" list on Bugs front page should be 5 bugs only" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82224
<Fujitsu> Is there no way to change the current bug task in the GUI, or am I missing it?
<mpt> Fujitsu, what do you mean by "change"?
<mpt> Retarget it to another package/product?
<Fujitsu> I mean change the currently selected one.
<Fujitsu> Not making any modification, just the display change.
<Fujitsu> Like, the difference between ubuntu/+source/soundconverter/+bug/41457 and soundconverter/+bug/41457
<Fujitsu> A couple of the actions depend on the current context, but there seems to be no GUI way to change it.
<Fujitsu> (other than navigating right out, into the product, into the bug listing, and then back into the bug)
<mpt> Oh.
<mpt> Yes.
<Fujitsu> ... what was that `Yes.' to?
<mpt> to you
<Fujitsu> Which bit?
<mpt> All of what you said in the past 12 minutes :-)
<Fujitsu> So there is no graphical way to change it?
* Hobbsee wonders if kiko-afk filed bugs from her email feedback
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's my job, I may get to it today
<Hobbsee> mpt: ahhh :)
<mpt> but I'm really hungry
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<mpt> Fujitsu, correct
<Hobbsee> argh.
<Hobbsee> what happened to "request fix upstream"  it now doesnt let you put in the URL anymore?
<DBO> mmmm so I hear you poor folks are getting lots of bugs from beryl...
<Hobbsee> DBO: heh
<DBO> no answer =P
<Hobbsee> they'r enot all her
<Hobbsee> e
<static> beryl has bugs?
<Hobbsee> static: heaps :P
<ajmitch> DBO: far too many
<DBO> ajmitch, I know, but Im not sure what we can do to help
<DBO> most of the bug reports tend to be configuration issues
<Hobbsee> mpt_: why is launchpad in ETC time?  shouldnt it be in UTC, which is what everything else is in?
<mpt_> DBO, I haven't heard of any Launchpad developer getting bugs from Beryl
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't know
<DBO> I meant more along the lines of lots of bugs getting filed on launchpad
<mpt> Hobbsee, please report a bug about it if it isn't already
<DBO> looking over it, it looks like most of these reports are from svn users
<LaserJock> mpt: people were filing bugs against beryl
<LaserJock> a source package page was set up when it was uploaded
<LaserJock> but it has since been rejected
<LaserJock> however people can still file bugs against it
<Hobbsee> mpt: done :)
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/82230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82230 in launchpad "Launchpad lists all times in EST" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Bhaskar> there is still error on downloading po and mo from launchpad ??
<Bhaskar> danilos:there is still error on downloading po and mo from launchpad ??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82230 in launchpad "Launchpad lists all times in EST, not UTC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82230
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, the timezone is configurable...
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<mpt> LaserJock, that would be a bug in Malone
<mpt> probably
<Fujitsu> mpt, isn't it Soyuz's fault that the source package isn't removed when the upload is rejected?
<mpt> Fujitsu, I think source packages are recorded always and forever
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82232 in launchpad "Location bar links should go to Overview of that item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82232
<LaserJock> mpt: but why should it be?
<LaserJock> if it's rejected
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I noticed that... I've got a nice semi-existent source package in my maintained package list, even though it was rejected :(
<mpt> good point
<mpt> ok, bug in soyuz then
<Fujitsu> Bug #52549, I think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52549 in soyuz "please do not show SP that have never seen light in the system." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52549
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> was just trying to paste that in
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: it's on my list ;-)
<Fujitsu> Malone's search functionality actually proved useful for once :O
<ajmitch> you sound cynical
<LaserJock> heh, it's not *that* bad
<LaserJock> ajmitch: like me? ;-)
<ajmitch> nah
<sabdfl> can we get ubugtu to name the bug reporter in the case of new bugs or tasks?
<carlos> morning
* popey wonders whether this might lead to some bugs getting immediately ignored, or others taking priority based on who reported them?
<popey> subconciously perhaps
<Bhaskar> mpt: there is still problem to download mo and po ??
<mpt> Bhaskar, I don't know, I've never tried
<mpt> Is the bug report I pointed you to last time still open?
<Bhaskar> mpt: who can say, suggest me??
<jamesh> Bhaskar: it is probably the same problem you ran into yesterday
<jamesh> Bhaskar: stub didn't fix the underlying problem yesterday -- he only cleared some queue entries that were triggering the bug
<Bhaskar> jamesh: ok, upto when it will fixed?
<jamesh> Bhaskar: I don't know.  I think carlos or danilos have been working on it though
<Bhaskar> jamesh:well
<carlos> Bhaskar: we are doing a new code update that should include our fix
<carlos> so I expect to have it fixed today
<Bhaskar> carlos:ok
<jamesh> carlos: stub has postponed the rollout
<jamesh> so maybe tomorrow
<carlos> oh, really?
<carlos> Bhaskar: then, tomorrow...
* carlos just wake up and is still reading mail...
<Bhaskar> carlos: why such problem occurs time to time?
<carlos> Bhaskar: because we had bad tests support for it
<carlos> Bhaskar: this time, we are adding a good set of tests
<carlos> to prevent this to happen again
<Bhaskar> carlos: ok
<Bhaskar> carlos: so i have to wait upto tomorrow to download po
<carlos> you can do the request now
<carlos> but you will not get the email with the download link until tomorrow
<Bhaskar> carlos: i have requested but not getting..
<carlos> don't worry, the requests are not forgotten, we have them as pending to be processed
<ignas> hi
<ignas> how long does it take for a new pot file to get reviewed and approved?
<ignas> in rosetta
<carlos> ignas: it depends on how busy we are
<carlos> I try to do it a couple of times each week
<ignas> carlos: i see
<ignas> why is that system in place anyway ?
<ignas> i am fixing translations for my project which leads to separation of some pot files into some smaller ones, and it kind of makes the process a lot more cumbersome ...
<carlos> ignas: it's just for the first import so we check that the template will get updates as the software that use it evolves, once we approve it, new uploads are handled automatically
<danilos> carlos: can we actually improve this somewhat by allowing product owners to upload templates which would be automatically approved?
<carlos> danilos: I guess we could do it when there is already a .pot file imported for that product
<danilos> carlos: you don't think we can trust the 'basename' of a POT file for the template name?
<danilos> (we are already doing the above, no?)
<carlos> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82249 in launchpad "Actions menu items should have action-y bullets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82249
<carlos> danilos: what I say is just that a .pot file should be importe, even if it's for another context
<danilos> carlos: ok, makes sense
<carlos> that tells us that we did the validation that the developers want to use Rosetta officially
<carlos> that's the only reason we require validation from our side, the basename is not really an issue
<carlos> ignas: I just approved your template
<ignas> carlos: thank you very much
<carlos> n
<carlos> np
<ignas> carlos: is there no way to arange it so that this validation would be performed only once? i mean if i have schooltool.pot schooltool.commendation.pot and i am adding schooltool.demographics.pot is the validation still needed?
<carlos> ignas: atm, yes, it is
<carlos> ignas: but as danilo suggested, we are going to improve that so you don't need it
<ignas> nice :)
<carlos> is good for you and less work for us ;-)
<LarstiQ> moin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82259 in launchpad "milestone list not sorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82259
<Hobbsee> jamesh: heya.  i updated https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/82230 - i'm not sure if it's clear or not though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82230 in launchpad "Timezone for Australia/sydney should read AEST, not EST" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> excuse my idiocy!
<jamesh> Hobbsee: we're using pytz for time zone support in Launchpad
<jamesh> Hobbsee: which is a conversion of the standard Olson time zone database used under Linux
<jamesh> so we display "EST" because the Olson DB does too
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ie, i should move the bug to be under that, on LP?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: well, they don't consider it a bug really
<Hobbsee> why?  est is a totally different timezone
<Hobbsee> that's like...eastern standard time isnt it?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: in fact it was brought up on the mailing list a few days ago: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.comp.time.tz <- look at "Acronyms for Australian Time Zone Seasons" messages
<Fujitsu> Yeah, AEST != EST...
<jamesh> Hobbsee: well, the time zone for the eastern states is Eastern Standard Time / Eastern Summer Time
<jamesh> Fujitsu: AEST == EST for some values of EST
<Fujitsu> Only within AU, and then rarely.
<jamesh> and AEST == AEST for some values of AEST, for that matter ...
<Hobbsee> jamesh: for which values?  i wouldnt have thought that time on the us coast matched any of the au timezones
<jamesh> Fujitsu: the point I am making is that the time zone abbreviations are not unique
<Fujitsu> But AEST is the standard.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: that's the standard all across australia.  no one i've ever met uses EST here, because it always refers to a US timezone.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: EST can expand to either "Eastern Standard Time" or "Eastern Summer Time", so EST isn't necessarily the same as EST :)
<Hobbsee> ah right, yes
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I see both used about equally
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ah, you're an aussie.
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> Fujitsu: part of the issue here is that there isn't a standard
<jamesh> if the abbreviations are this much of a trouble, I'd prefer to update our date formatters to use numeric time zone offsets
<jamesh> e.g. +1000 and +1100
* Hobbsee notes that having launchpad in her timezone is very useful
<jamesh> The TZ support has been in there for almost 2 years
<Hobbsee> yes, but i always assumed it was EST, couldnt convert that, and so ignored it
<jamesh> Hobbsee: for reference, here are the comments in the australian time zone source file: http://rafb.net/p/HMw6Ca61.html
<Hobbsee> jamesh: cool.  interesting.   
<jamesh> Hobbsee: given this, is there anything further you think Launchpad should do, separate from the upstream Olson time zone database?
<Fujitsu> I've not heard `summer time' used outside the US. I've only heard `daylight (savings) time' here...
<jamesh> Fujitsu: actually, "daylight saving time" (and the corresponding abbreviations like EDT) are from the US
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i dont know.  maybe say "local time" 
<Hobbsee> avoid the whole issue, maybe
<jamesh> Fujitsu: all the legislation you get over here says summer time
<Fujitsu> But I've never heard a human refer to it as anything other than "daylight (savings) time"
* Hobbsee hsant heard it being called summer time either.  maybe once or twice
<jamesh> Hobbsee: where abouts?  we display times all over the place in Launchpad
<Hobbsee> jamesh: comments, build/publish times.  that's where i noticed it
<jamesh> I'll leave the bug open, but add some notes about the discussion here
<Hobbsee> okay
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I'll see what mpt thinks tomorrow
<stu1> Fujitsu: AEST will not be standard under Unix until a) The Australian government says 'this is correct' or b) a particular net.god dies of old age or c) distros take the matter into their own hands and override the upstream database.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: okay, cool.  local time would be the least ambigous i expect.
<stub> (but even then, there are other clashes like Israel Standard Time and Indian Standard Time so timezone abbreviations will still not be unique)
<Hobbsee> of course.  
<Hobbsee> but that's different
<Hobbsee> because Israel or Indian timezones arent as well known
<Hobbsee> stub: and arent "default" timezones, per se.  whereas the US ones are
<stub> They are in India and Israel :-)
<Hobbsee> well, sure.  i meant globally though
<stub> I would vote for leaving out 'localtime' or the tz abbreviation entirely, and having a mouse over that gives the fill timestamp and the full timezone name aka. Australia/Melbourne
<Hobbsee> as in, someone in europe hears EST, and automatically thinks the US.  not australia.  israel or indian time arent anywhere near as well known
<stub> There are more Indians than Americans and Australians combined :-)
<Hobbsee> heh, true
<lifeless> 'well known' must have new meaning for you ;)
<stub> I believe Hinglish will soon be the most widely spoken version of English (if that isn't already the case)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: :)
<stub> Oops... I appear to be avoiding work
<rolando-ve> Hello!
<SteveA> barry: hi
<rolando-ve> May anybody halp me please
<rolando-ve> help me, (sorry)
<rolando-ve> in fact I think that kiko can help me
<rolando-ve> Who is a LaunchPad Administrator?
<SteveA> rolando-ve: just say what it is you want help with, and if someone who can help is listening, they'll talk to you
<rolando-ve> This is tha case, look this https://launchpad.net/~lsm
<rolando-ve> This is the Spanish Documentation Proyect,
<rolando-ve> Well the Owern Broke the Code Of Cunduct
<rolando-ve> Then we wanna give the owrn proyect to other member
<rolando-ve> in fact, if you see https://launchpad.net/~quidam- how is the actual owner, you can see that say, "First I used Ubuntu, but now I'm a Debian User,"
<rolando-ve> Later say some Bad word! I propose to erase this user too!
<rolando-ve> He cover his face in the Avatar, but you can see what he do with his finger
<rolando-ve> I, like Ubuntu-ve Lider, Deactivate him from our team 
<rolando-ve> I know about Efrain Valles (https://launchpad.net/~effie-jayx) woh is a Englsih teacher and can take the control of the project
<rolando-ve> I propose him too, to be the Owner or Administrator
<rolando-ve> SteveA, ??
<rolando-ve> Can you help us?
<rolando-ve> Proyect = Project (Sorry Again) :P
<matsubara> rolando-ve: did you try to contact the owner asking him to hand over ownership to another user?
<rolando-ve> matsubara,  Yes, but I don't know why his conduct was not good. And say that all about Ubuntu SUCKS
<rolando-ve> In fact, you can see in his page of the Launchpad, that usa very HARD words!
<rolando-ve> In Venezuela, somes Debian Users, don't like the Ubuntu Users, 
<rolando-ve> Is not rasonable, when think that Mark use Debian like base to Ubuntu,
<rolando-ve> In fact, I think that his action is very xtreme but, what Can we do? Just Work!
<rolando-ve> He don't Be respectful. he don't Be collaborative, and don't Step down considerately
<rolando-ve> therefor I propose the change of owner to effi_jayx 
<rolando-ve> We just wanna work, 
<matsubara> rolando-ve: well, I suggest you to file a ticket https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket explaining what happened and I'll ask an admin to take a look.
<rolando-ve> Ok! Thanks matsubara 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82292 in soyuz "change-override.py -S help is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82292
<kiko> hey mrevell 
<mrevell> kiko-fud: Sorry, been in a meeting with Stevea and ddaa
<kiko-fud> mrevell, awww
* carlos__ -> out
<carlos__> see you!
<mrevell> kiko: Do you have time for a call?
<kiko> mrevell, why ee ess
<mrevell> :) Shall I grab use the number of the wiki?
<kiko> call a number that ends in 0125
<mrevell> ok
<mrevell> Is it likely that someone other than you will answer?
<kiko> it is likely that a secretary will answer, yes
<mrevell> kiko: I spoke to a lady and, unfortunately, I don't speak any Portugese.
<kiko> that's what usually happens in offices
<kiko> well, she speaks some english but you need to try first
<mrevell> kiko: I think I'm on hold
<kiko> mrevell, no, you're not. :-)
<kiko> the line is free
<kiko> did she say se would transfer?
<mrevell> Not that I understood
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> try again?
<mrevell> I'll try again
<kiko> did she say anything? :)
<oojah> This is a great conversation :)
<mrevell> kiko: I'm just checking my phone is working by calling someone in the same room
<kiko> oojah, we provide entertainment free of charge too
<DarkSun88> Hi
<kiko> ho
<LaserJock> hi kiko and mrevell 
<mrevell> LaserJock: on a call, brb
<LaserJock> np
<EmxBA> hi, i have 1989 karma points now, but i had more than 160000 this morning, what's the problem? ???
<EmxBA> is this karma system changed somehow?
<EmxBA> https://launchpad.net/~emxba/+karma
<EmxBA> look at http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:lPqZV07zuDIJ:https://launchpad.net/~emxba+emxba&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&client=firefox-a
<radix> EmxBA: huh, interesting, my karma was also reduced by some orders of magnitude, I guess it must have been a system-wide change
<EmxBA> hah https://launchpad.net/~sabdfl 
<EmxBA> mark shuttleworth had millions :)
<salgado> yeah, there was a bug in the karma calculation which is fixed now
<LaserJock> awesome
<LaserJock> sane numbers
<LaserJock> now we just need karma for uploaders :-)
<EmxBA> no, sabdfl still has 43324, salgado 
<salgado> not really the karma calculation --just the calculation of the caches
<EmxBA> so will I have 170000 points or I'll remain on this ~1500?
<EmxBA> what's with karma points? any explanation?
<radix> EmxBA: I think you will stay at ~1500, according to what salgado said.
<EmxBA> but is there any explanation of this? any launchpad.net ticket for launchpad? or wiki page? or even mail?
<salgado> EmxBA, I'll sort out an official notification and make sure it's sent to all users
<EmxBA> ok
<jwendell> what happened with karmas?
<EmxBA> there was a bug in the karma calculation which is fixed now, salgado will sort out an official notification and make sure it's sent to all users, jwendell 
<jwendell> thanks, EmxBA 
<jwendell> EmxBA, you mean that the number i'm seeing now is the right?
<salgado> jwendell, yes, that's right
<jwendell> salgado, wow, what a big change hehe
<jwendell> salgado, but it's still bigger than gnome's bugzilla. the highest karma there is 27 :)
<salgado> jwendell, the bug was causing the karma to increase by huge amounts every day. that's why we have this huge drop now
<salgado> poor bugzilla. :p
<jwendell> salgado, a doubt: see my profile: https://launchpad.net/~wendell 
<jwendell> salgado, i have 3 support tickets. Why did i get 982 points related to support tracker?
<salgado> jwendell, because of some balancing we do across categories. I think we have a bug reported for that
<salgado> https://beta.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/72815
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72815 in launchpad "Stop "rebalancing" karma, and base it on effort instead" [High,Needs info]   - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/72815, that is
<EmxBA> so how are points now gained? one thousand karma points equals to what?
<jkakar> My karma has dropped from ~350000 to 3607... I think I preferred it when it was "balanced"... ;b
<oojah> jkakar: From what has been said here, that's a separate issue.
<salgado> jkakar, it's still balanced. it's just not inflated anymore. ;)
<pochu> karma... lol :)
<pochu> new formula? :)
<jkakar> salgado: Hehehe... my poor poor ego... ;)
<jwendell> salgado, i guess it's better you put some karma information in topic :)
<salgado> I'll find a way to introduce a bug similar to the one I fixed. but this time I'll make sure it doesn't cause any timeouts, so everybody will be happy and we'll never worry about it. :)
<salgado> jwendell, yeah, we're going to do that soon. just cooking up a wiki page with more details
<EmxBA> how are points now gained? how to get e.g. 1000 points? what's formula?
<salgado> nothing changed on that
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Karma dropped? See https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07 - Developer meeting: Thu 1 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jwendell> salgado, is there any page like that (on gnome): http://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=points.html ?
<salgado> jwendell, the way we calculate the total karma of a person is not yet settled. that said, all we have at this point is https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<LaserJock> seems like multiple things going on
<LaserJock> mrevell's wiki page suggest that too much karma was given since Oct 2006, but surely that doesn't explain that big of a drop
<LaserJock> I personally would like to see log(karma), but it seems more complicated than that
<EmxBA> but anyway, what's the formula for karma points?
<radix> So, I remember mpt or someone complaining about the font size of the LP beta here... but I haven't found a bug about it yet. Should I file one?
<matsubara> radix: yes, please.
<radix> Ok :-)
<radix> hmm, I guess that is the "launchpad" *product*?
<kiko> yessss
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50664 in malone "When replying to a Needs Info bug, it should be possible to say "I provided the Info"" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50664
<matsubara> radix: if you're going to attach any screenshot please make the bug private.
<radix> OK
<matsubara> thanks radix 
<radix> bug #82344
<Ubugtu> Bug 82344 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/82344 is private
<radix> hoorj ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82347 in launchpad "No link from poll [+options, +newoption, +edit]  pages to the main vote page" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82347
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
* Hobbsee launchpads mpt in greeting
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82359 in launchpad "timeout when accessing ubuntu (distro)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82362 in launchpad "report bug link broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82363 in launchpad "pixelated favicon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82363
<mpt> hi Hobbsee and ajmitch 
<mpt> hi Ubugtu 
<mpt> Hugs and bugs all round
* kiko-afk high fives mpt 
<kiko-afk> mpt, you can NOT
<kiko-afk> get away with not reviewing my popup dialog today
<kiko-afk> I am serious, that branch is bitrotting to death as we speak
<kiko-afk> help me land it
<flacoste> mpt: do you know how merge from devel to ui-one-zero are handled?
<mpt> flacoste, ooh, ooh, I know this one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82368 in malone "Usb keyboard doesn't work at log on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82368
<flacoste> mpt: yeah, I'm wondering about the big rename change, SteveA asked me to make sure it lands both on devel and ui-one-zero
<flacoste> mpt: can you give me some hint in that area?
<mpt> <SteveA>	There is no automatic merging between devel and ui one zero
<mpt> <SteveA>	We need to merge from edge when we have changes to merge
<mpt> <SteveA>	Later this week, we'll be branching off what runs in production on the fully public servers, onto its own branch
<mpt> <SteveA>	and merging all of the UI work onto our mainline
<mpt>  <SteveA>	so all development will be on the new UI, except for critical fixes required for production.
<flacoste> ok, I should wait for this switch to occur then
<mpt> flacoste, I'm not sure that waiting would help, if you need to land it on both
<flacoste> that way, I'll be the one handling the possible conflicts instead of whoever will merge with edge
<mpt> oh
<mpt> ok
<flacoste> thumper: for simple query like yours, i think it's really important
<flacoste> thumper: sorry, not really important
<mpt> kiko, yes sir, I was distracted by all those 1.0 reviews. I also have reviews to do for carlos and ddaa.
<flacoste> thumper: but sometimes, it can help the query optimizer
<flacoste> kiko: should I seek another reviewer for my tt-search-all branch? (no shame saying yes)
<kiko> flacoste, I was about to start, boo
<flacoste> kiko: don't let me stop you then!
<kiko> I have acute overbranchitis
<kiko> I have 5 branches with interesting features all half-done
<flacoste> kiko: ADD-syndrom? :p
<kiko> I guess
<kiko> man firebug makes my browser SO SLOW
<willys_fueguino> Can someone link me to how the karma points are distributed??
<kiko> willys_fueguino, are you asking because of the reduction in karma that happened?
<willys_fueguino> kiko: nop. But I'm learning to "contribute" by translating (that's the only thing that I can do)
<willys_fueguino> and want to know how many point its for each translation
<willys_fueguino> and how many for a "suggested translation"...
<kiko> that's undisclosed 
<kiko> but you can read a bit about karma here:
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<willys_fueguino> kiko: I wan't to join the ubuntu-spanish-translators team, but an ex member told me that to get in the team I have to translate for a month
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07
<kiko> I see
<kiko> that's their policy
<willys_fueguino> ufff... That's way too much to just join a team... it's not like they're gonna pay me...
<willys_fueguino> I like to contribute but that's too much
<willys_fueguino> kiko: what do you think of that?
<kiko> willys_fueguino, you can still translate, and an approved translator will approve your work.
<kiko> that's a normal workflow.
<willys_fueguino> yes... that's what I do :-
<willys_fueguino> It's not *that* rewarding to become a team member...
<willys_fueguino> well thanx kiko...
<willys_fueguino> I'll leave now
<willys_fueguino> bytes!!
#launchpad 2007-01-31
<gnomefreak> karma is messed up again if not already known i went from over 1.3 million to 10489 over night.
<gnomefreak> im not the only one
<gnomefreak> i had right at 900,000-1 million before edgys release how is this right?
<mpt> gnomefreak, see the channel topic
<LaserJock> gosh, I really like the new numbers, I guess it's just me :/
<tonyyarusso> mpt: We just read that.  It still doesn't seem right according to what that claims was the problem.
<LaserJock> right
<LarstiQ> mpt: interesting, it has greatly changed +topcontributors for a couple of projects
<mpt> tonyyarusso, can you give an example?
<tonyyarusso> mpt: Well, I don't have the exact numbers, but gnomefreak, PriceChild, and I all believe we had substantially more points in October than we do now, regardless of what happened in between.  Additionally, gnomefreak and I can both confirm that our karmas were holding steady in recent weeks, not increasing dramatically as would have been the case.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you still looked at your karma?
<mpt> tonyyarusso, remember that karma decays over time
<LaserJock> mpt: yeah, it's definately done more than just compensate for Oct-Jan
* ajmitch wonders if there needs to be a disclaimer about karma, saying how it doesn't really mean anything
<mpt> So if your karma was holding steady recently, that might have been a combination of both the Oct~Jan ballooning, and the decay of karma you earned before October.
<tonyyarusso> mpt: Right.  Probably the most significant thing is the appearance of being steady recently.  Was it locked after the problem was discovered or anything like that?
<LaserJock> you sure they didn't Log() it or something
<tonyyarusso> mpt: ah, that would make some sense
<mpt> Cancelling each other out.
<LarstiQ> mpt: afaik karma has been non-increasing for everyone the past week or so
<LaserJock> ok, but I went from almost 2 million to 4208 overnight
<tonyyarusso> mpt: Still, it seems like a pretty drastic adjustment.  I went from something on the order of a bit over 1,250,000 to 2476, so it raises some flags.
<LaserJock> that seems a bit more than some compensation
<mpt> The people who know most about karma are salgado and stub
<mpt> so you may want to talk about it with one of them, when they're around
<tonyyarusso> All right.  Just hoping we haven't introduced a new bug or something.
* LarstiQ went from 400k to 2829
<sabdfl> mpt: hmm... i thought the 1-0-ui branch rolled out automatically at 23:00 UTC?
<sabdfl> was hoping to see all the new fixes before crashing :-)
<sabdfl> LaserJock: i think they did log it
<LaserJock> I was hoping for a Log, I think it's a good way to get new people excited without making things unreadable
<LaserJock> unless of course your sabdfl and you should have infinite karma ;-)
<sabdfl> in my life, there's good karma, and there's not-so-good karma :-)
<sabdfl> dat's livin'
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> we haven't introduced negative karma
<LaserJock> that would be fun ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82389 in soyuz "Store the person who signed the changes file in an upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82389
<sabdfl> night kiko-zzz
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you mean upload a package with bugs?
<ajmitch> or filing a duplicate?
* LarstiQ was just talking about tagging revisions as 'introduces-buffer-overflow'
<mpt> sabdfl, there was one pagetest failure that I've now fixed, now I'm merging conflicts with salgado's work
<LaserJock> ajmitch: for what?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: negative karma :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I thought we could give doko -5 every time he backlogs the buildd with OO.o ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82391 in rosetta "Denemo name in menu Spanish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82391
<jamesh> mpt: ping?
<effie_jayx> Hello... is something wrong with karma??? or was there something wrong with Karma?
<effie_jayx> :D
<ajmitch> see topic
<effie_jayx> cool
<effie_jayx> the second then :D
<effie_jayx> sorr for not reading the topic
<mpt> hello jamesh
<jamesh> mpt: yesterday Hobsee filed a bug about confusion relating to the way we display dates/times (bug 82230)
* mpt pokes production with a stick
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82230 in pytz "Time zone abbreviations can cause confusion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82230
<jamesh> it turns out that she assumed that the "EST" at the ends of the dates meant we were using US time rather than Australian EST (which she had selected)
<jamesh> mpt: what do you think of using numeric time zone names instead, or maybe even no time zone names?
<gouki> Hi. I had a major lost of karma points. ~70000 to 5000. Can anyone provide any information of why this happened?
<jamesh> gouki: see topic
<gouki> jamesh: Sorry
<gouki> Thank you
<jamesh> gouki: no problem :)
<gouki> jamesh: So NOW the karma is correct
<mpt> jamesh, definitely, if it is at all common for more than one timezone to have the same abbreviation
<jamesh> mpt: they definitely aren't unique identifiers
<jamesh> gouki: yep.  I don't have 2 million karma either now :)
<gouki> jamesh: Hehehe!
<jml> so how much karma do I need to level up?
<jamesh> jml: now or before?
<jml> now, I guess.
<jamesh> jml: 2 million
<jml> hahaha
<gouki> 'Level up'?
<jml> gouki: it's an RPG term.
<mpt> ooh, that's an idea
<jml> gouki: for way too much information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Level_up
<mpt> Get 10000 karma, and you get to use Launchpad Pro
<gouki> jml: Thank you. I was not aware of this.
<gouki> Can I find out more information regarding Launchpad Pro?
<ajmitch> mpt: excellent, I've only got a couple of thousand to go!
* mpt hides
* ajmitch hopes it's nice & shiny
<mpt> Vaporware always is
<mpt> argh, kiko, where's your patch?
<ajmitch> mpt: the beta isn't vapour though :)
<mpt> Nor is it shiny, yet
* mpt gets to work applying shininess
<effie_jayx> lol @ launchpad pro... is that for reall?
<jamesh> effie_jayx: I can neither confirm or deny the existence of Launchpad Pro
<effie_jayx> ohhh god...
<effie_jayx> :S
<jamesh> actually, I can deny the existence :)
<ajmitch> the secret is to deny everything
<spiv> ajmitch: we deny that that is the secret
<LaserJock> heh
<effie_jayx> well 
<effie_jayx> sounds very corporate... to ad a pro...
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> what next.. launchpad home edition 
<effie_jayx> :D
<LaserJock> I was thinking Launchpad XP
<radix> and how many new spells do you get when you level up
<effie_jayx> LOL
<effie_jayx> radix,  lol
<jml> radix: depends on your class
<LaserJock> that's what I need, more "bug-b-gone" powers
<jml> radix: a cross-class translator / hacker might get three more spells and an extra attack per round
<radix> dang, I am probably only a bug wrangler, according to my karma page.
<radix> with like one level in spec writing
<effie_jayx> radix,  it is rumoured that launchpad pro is used by google (just to keep the ball rolling)
<LaserJock> effie_jayx: I thought that was Goopad? ;-)
<effie_jayx> I give up...
<effie_jayx> :S
<jamesh> effie_jayx: radix probably isn't the one to spread rumours to
<jamesh> effie_jayx: the closest thing I've heard to that rumour is Google having a customised version of Ubuntu (which they do -- they've got customised versions of every distro they use internally)
<effie_jayx> jamesh, :D
<mruiz> hello
<mruiz> Where can I report a LP bug?
<tonyyarusso> Under products > lp in malone I'd imagine.
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> thanks tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> yw
<carlos> morning
<davmor2> A query how do I add a spec for a meta-package for westnoth-all for gnome-app-install please?
<seb128> don't add specs for small details like that
<seb128> having a zillion of specs for every wishlist is not the right way to do ;)
<seb128> open a wishlist on gnome-app-install
<davmor2> seb128: how please
<seb128> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-app-install/+filebug
<davmor2> seb128: A wealth of knowledge, many thanks
<seb128> np
<mpt> Alas, another confusion between the bug tracker and the spec tracker
<mpt> :-)
<davmor2> mpt: Sorry?
<sabdfl> stub around?
<sabdfl> mpt: iirc, h2 is what we use for in-page subheadings, right?
<sabdfl> if so, could we give it a bit of space-above? it always seems those headings are jammed agains the text above them
<stu1> sabdfl: yes
<mpt> sabdfl, 0.5em added.
<sabdfl> thanks mpt - looking forward to 23:00 :-)
<mpt> As in, 12 hours from now?
<sabdfl> ddaa: what's the difference between syncing and mirroring?
<sabdfl> trying to understand productseries.date_published_sync
<ddaa> depends on the context
<sabdfl> mpt: yes
<ddaa> ha
<mpt> oh, the rollout to beta
* mpt was thinking of the conference call
<ddaa> sabdfl: in this context, synced means "importd updated the internal import branch", and mirrored mean "the internal branch was published on the supermirror"
<Fujitsu> What's being rolled out to beta? Some major change?
<mpt> Fujitsu, no, just some shiny new hotness
<Fujitsu> Sounds good.
<ddaa> the best way to described date_published_sync, I think, is "the time the currently published branch was synced, at the time the internal branch was last synced"
<ddaa> best as in "shortest accurate"
<sabdfl> ddaa: so this time effectively gives you the "age" of the published branch?
<ddaa> if importd_branch.last_mirrored < datelastsynced, yes
<ddaa> but if import_branch.last_mirrored > datelastsynced, then the age of the published branch is given by datelastsynced
<ddaa> s/importd_branch/import_branch/
<sabdfl> do we actually track the internal branch and the published branch as separate Branch objects?
<stu1> so when the branch is synced, the last_mirrored timestamp is copied to the date_published_synced timestamp (?)
<sabdfl> or is the internal branch just data on disk?
<sabdfl> ddaa: please walk me through this
<ddaa> stu1: no, when the branch is synced, the datelastsynced timestamp is copied to date_published_sync, IF datelastsynced gives us the age of the published branch
<sabdfl> say we run a cscvs import run on an external SVN branch at 08h00
<sabdfl> what data gets updated?
<ddaa> sabdfl: importd pushes the cscvs-updated branch to escudero
<sabdfl> to a special directory, related to the branch id?
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> and what db data is updated so we know when this happened?
<ddaa> so at this time we have a published branch on vostok, whose age is given by date_published_sync, and a branch on escudero whose age is given by datelastsynced
<ddaa> importd updates datelastsynced, and _maybe_ date_published_sync
<ddaa> Then the branch-puller scripts runs (independently of importd)
<ddaa> and copies the branch on escudero to the published area on vostok
<sabdfl> are those both on ProductSeries?
<ddaa> both datelastsynced date_published_sync are on ProductSeries
<sabdfl> what are the relevant columns in ProductSeries and Branch?
<sabdfl> so ProductSeries.datelastsynced *always* reflects the date the last sync happened
<ddaa> After the branch puller update escudero, it sets import_branch.last_mirrored (on Branch) to UTC_NOW.
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes!
<sabdfl> i thought the branch puller pulled FROM escudero, and updated vostok?
<ddaa> s/updates escudero/updates from escudero/
<ddaa> s/updates from escudero/updates vostok from escudero/
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> so
<ddaa> 1. importd sets datelastsynced
<sabdfl> what is import_branch?
<ddaa> sabdfl: its a foreign key ProductSeries->Branch that associates the import to the branch updated by importd
<sabdfl> ok. so that's ProductSeries.import_branch.last_mirrored
<sabdfl> i.e. it's the branch on Vostok
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> that tells us when the published branch was last copied from escudero to vostok
<sabdfl> ok, i understand why importd would set ProductSeries.datelastsynced
<sabdfl> and why the branch puller would set the Branch.last_mirrored
<sabdfl> what is the purpose of the ProductSeries.date_published_sync?
<ddaa> so we have two data configurations: 1. the branches on vostok  and escudero are identical 2. the branch on escudero is more recent
<ddaa> in case 1, the time of the upstream VCS that's reflected by the published branch is simply ProductSeries.datelastsynced
<sabdfl> yes
<ddaa> But in case 2... we needed something more than ProductSeries.datelastsynced or Branch.last_mirrored
<ddaa> because last_mirrored is irrelevant to the user here, what matters is the "upstream VCS time"
<Bhaskar> still problem to download po and mo from launchpad, upto when this will fixed?
<stub> Bhaskar: At the moment I think there will be a rollout with the relevant fix in about 18 hours.
<Bhaskar> stub:ok, so after 18 hrs we can access
<stub> Bhaskar: Yes. I'll be confirming the rollout shortly.
<sabdfl> ok, i understandwhat you're trying to do here
<sabdfl> essentially, for any given branch on escudero, then on vostok, you need to know what "point in time on CVS" it represents
<ddaa> so, Branch.last_mirrored is "supermirror time", and ProductSeries.datelastsynced and ProductSeries.date_published_sync are "upstream vcs time".
<ddaa> yes!
<sabdfl> if datelastsynced was just "date_internal_branch_synced" and the other was "date_published_branch_synced" would that not be easier?
<sabdfl> then you would always know to use "date_published_branch_synced" in the UI?
<ddaa> sabdfl: that would certainly be easier to explain, but that would require the branch-puller to update date_published_branch_synced (and give it perms to update the ProductSeries table)
<sabdfl> what perms does it currently have?
<ddaa> and at time I wrote the code it was easier to _do_ it the way I did it
* ddaa checks perms
<ddaa> sabdfl: actually, the branch puller only touches the DB through the authserver
<sabdfl> RO?
<ddaa> write group
<sabdfl> so if the branch puller is compromised by nasty "bzr" data, then it can modify the Person table?
<ddaa> not really
<sabdfl> or is it limited to poking at the auth server?
<ddaa> yes, it has no direct db access
<sabdfl> is that the deliberate design, that the branch puller should not have any db access?
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i'll have to think about this
<sabdfl> but we give the importd direct database access?
<ddaa> it's a deliberate design decisions because of the security issue you just outlined
<ddaa> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> and the importd is also pointing at potentially hostile data?
<ddaa> importd is talking to potentially hostile servers
<sabdfl> so we gain no real security by keeping the branch puller away from the db
<ddaa> but maybe we should discuss the detailed security implications on a private channel :)
<SteveA> BjornT: hi, call?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, i'm ready. i was just restarting X in order to get skype to work.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Karma dropped? See https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07 - Developer meeting: Thu 1 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82445 in launchpad "Launchpad karma's have been resetted." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82445
<Hobbsee> ouch!  didnt realise karma had dropped by *that* much!!!
<oojah> *shrugs* Everybody is in the same boat.
<mrevell> Hobbsee, oojah: Have you seen the https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07 page?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's a good thing, honest :)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It means that everybody's karma accurately reflects the work they've done
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I'm sorry we ballsed it up for a while
<mrevell> hey static
<static> hi there mrevell
<oojah> mrevell: Yes I've seen it thanks. I'm not really worried to be honest :) I just wanted to point out to Hobbsee that although his karma had dropped lots, so had everybody elses so there shouldn't be much of a net change really.
<phanatic> oojah: her ;)
<oojah> My apologies
<mrevell> aha :)
<mrevell> It's a bit of a shock to see your karma drop like that
<mrevell> but it's for a good reason :)
<mrevell> Now, next time something like that happens, we need to let you know beforehand...
<oojah> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82432 in launchpad "Double email notification after I approved a new team member" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82432
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yeah, i know :)  was just surprised
<Hobbsee> oojah: :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82407 in Ubuntu "Can anybody delete my launchpad account? (dup-of: 2773)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82407
<Pistahh> hi
<Pistahh> how can I find the bugs I created in launchpad?
<matsubara> Pistahh: https://launchpad.net/~yourlpname/+reportedbugs
<salgado> Pistahh, go to your home page, by clicking on your name on the top right corner and there you'll see a 'Bugs' link on the left-hand menu
<kiko> hello crackerjacks
<Pistahh> salgado: that link goes to assigned bugs, not to reported bugs.
<Pistahh> matsubara: thx, that works
<salgado> Pistahh, right, then you have the 'Reported bugs' on the left menu
<Pistahh> salgado: ah, really. Thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82465 in launchpad "Track the date in which a person first become a member of a given team" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82465
<Pistahh> bye
* carlos -> lunch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82477 in malone "Assinging a bug re-sends it to people who have already received it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82477
<kiko> ass singing?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82483 in launchpad-cscvs "svn_oo.WorkingTree.update does not ignore externals" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82483
<sabdfl> effie_jayx: you're now the owner of the lsm team
<effie_jayx> sabdfl, thanks... I hope it wasn't a big mess :S
<sabdfl> no, jesus was quite happy for you to have admin, though he recommended someone else (Max?) to be the owner of the team
<sabdfl> hope this resolves those issues and lets you guys get on with good interesting work!
<effie_jayx> sabdfl,  yep... thanks for the trust... I did chat with him... for a while... amicable mostly... thanks again
<kNo`> heya ll
<kNo`> yesterday, I had a 60000-ish karma score
<kNo`> now it's 2023
<kNo`> :(
<kNo`> oh shit
<kNo`> I've read the topic
<kNo`> never mind
<kNo`> bye
<effie_jayx> :D how many a day??? I was one yesterday :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82498 in launchpad-support-tracker "Change search results message to use 'matches' instead of 'about'" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82498
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> Even those who pay attention to their karma!
<sabdfl> mpt, thanks for the feedback and comments
<sabdfl> mail sent with additional thoughts
<sabdfl> the app home pages don'tlookanything like the mockups, which is what's driving me to re-evaluate
<sabdfl> is this because we haven't put enough effort into the renderingin HTML?
<sabdfl> or because the designs are impractical to render (hard to believe given Usman's background?)
<logikon> hey.. i was willing to translate stuff to portuguese, but I after I registered the site didn't give me very clear instruction on how to proceed..
<mpt> sabdfl, what differences do you see between the Bugs front page and the OneZeroBugsPage mockup?
<sabdfl> spacing, emphasis, imagery, content... where do you want me to start?
<sabdfl> lots of little things that make the difference between pretty and ugly
<sabdfl> though, much prettier than it was previously
<sabdfl> still not slick
<sabdfl> call tomorrow is to try and get that back on track
<mpt> Well, nothing's slick yet, because there's a lot of CSS work left to do
<mpt> but rearranging the contents of the pages won't really change that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82516 in launchpad "App buttons should be normal size on LP front page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82516
<jbailey> SteveA, kiko-afk: Simon's poked me with a question about -commercial.  It's currently being built by dak, so doesn't show up in Launchpad at all.
<jbailey> But now folks want to file bugs. =)
<matsubara> hello jbailey, bug 58495 might interest you :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58495 in soyuz "dapper-commercial packages are not represented in Launchpad" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58495
<jbailey> matsubara: You're magic, dude.  Thanks! =)
<seb128> BjornT: around?
<seb128> BjornT: do you have any idea on when the "apport bugs generate 9 mails" problem will be fixed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82533 in launchpad-bazaar "Need to warn that bzr+ssh branches will not be mirrored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82533
<Redmond> hello. can someone tell me how to quit my lounchpad account?
<kiko> Redmond, file a +ticket on the launchpad product.
<Redmond> is a ticket a bug report?
<Redmond> how can i do that?
<kiko> Redmond, no, more like a help request.
<kiko> here:
<kiko> launchpad.net/launchpad/+addticket
<kiko> Redmond, but everybody on #launchpad will miss you...
<Redmond> kiko, yes i know. but i have to change my name there. in dont want to be found by google by typing mey realname. thats a problem for me :(
<kiko> Redmond, I can change your real name on launchpad for you
<kiko> is that the only problem?
<Redmond> no im a little paraniod about that. i dont want leave any traces to my old account. so i want to register a very new. i hope you excuse that circumstances. but of course i will go on working on launchpad. "the intention counts" :)
<kiko> Redmond, there are no traces if you change your name and ask google to reindex the page, seriously.
<jag2kn> hi
<sabdfl> mpt: is it difficult to make the whole tab clickable?
<kiko> sabdfl, should be a matter of making the a { display:block }
<mpt> sabdfl, it's a little tricky to do that in a way that both (a) doesn't mess up the tab border and (b) still works for those tabs that don't contain links
<mpt> (i.e. those tabs that aren't clickable for the current context)
<kiko> mpt, can't you span { display:block }
<mpt> It will involve fiddling with spans, probably
<mpt> yes
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i think there's already a bug filed
<mpt> yep
<kiko> yeah
<sabdfl> mpt: privmsg?
<beuno> I can't access launchpad.net
<beuno> is it down?
<beuno> oops, now I can
<beuno> wierd, a couple of ppl complained too, must of been a hicuo
<beuno> hicup
<sabdfl> ghost in the network
<Rinchen> apparently.
<Rinchen> sabdfl, responded to Claire's email.  17:00 GMT tomorrow is very good. 
* Rinchen = Joey Stanford
<sabdfl> hey joey
<sabdfl> super
<sabdfl> anybody tried running lp on feisty?
<sabdfl> we need lp-dependencies
<sabdfl> and some code updates, it seems for python 2.5 
<sabdfl> and postgres 8.2
#launchpad 2007-02-01
<sabdfl> what does it mean that i have an unthemed lp on lp.dev?
<sabdfl> is it a permissions issue, perhaps, for the css and images?
<sabdfl> oh, bad proxy conf
<sabdfl> what's the official way to get the current user?
<sabdfl> is it through the launchbag, or do we have a better way?
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, if it's view code, use the launchbag
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, or self.user in a LaunchpadView
<sabdfl> it's in a vocabulary, and there are other refs to launchbag so i'll use that
<sabdfl> thanks!
* Nafallo 2&1> bed
<jcolonel> yes
<stub> soyuz cronjobs have been switched off in preparation for a launchpad rollout
<MagicFab> where can I find info about the karma drop ?
<ajmitch> in the topixc
<ajmitch> s/x//
<beuno> that explains why I was getting karma when not doing anything...
<beuno> I thought it counted mailing list participation or wiki edits  ;)
<Bhaskar> i have completed 100% translation yesterday of template:https://launchpad.net/schooltool/development/+pots/schooltool.commendation but now it seems 0% why this problem in launchpad translation template
<Bhaskar> jamesh: the problem of  queue clearance syatem is solved or not? roastte is not sending mo and po
<jamesh> Bhaskar: stub was doing a rollout today, so things should work
<jamesh> stu1: the error reports list is listing lock errors for rosetta-export-queue.py.  Is that just because it is currently processing the back log?
<jamesh> or is it a stale lock?
<Bhaskar> jamesh, ok , hope this will work today
<carlos> morning
<mrevell> morning
* Fujitsu prods beta.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82618 in launchpad "Launchpad: Notification of failure from the mirror prober" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82618
<stu1> jamesh: Could be either (I killed it during rollout). I'll have a look.
<popey> morning all
<popey> is anyone looking at the "support system sends multiple emails" issue that is ongoing (and has been for a while)
<popey> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey popey - you well?
<popey> tickety boo
<popey> added LRL07 to my diary :)
<popey> any chance you can get someone to look at the problem where launchpad sends two mails instead of one, from the support tracker
<popey> its a bit annoying
<mrevell> popey: Sorry, I'm having some net connection problems at the moment. I was just seeing if I could find the bug number.
<sabdfl> bugger
<sabdfl> stub: help
<stub> You want me to bugger you???
<sabdfl> easy tiger
<sabdfl> or should i say "STEP UP!"
<sabdfl> sigh - the UI and usability on the poll system is lacking... finesse
<sabdfl> oh for heavens sake!
<sabdfl> the poll system is driving *me* nuts
<popey> mrevell: I can't find a bug report for it, want me to file one?
<mrevell> popey: Yeah, please do :)
<popey> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82626 in launchpad "Poll creation should allow you to add options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82626
<popey> mrevell: bug 82629
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82629 in launchpad "Duplicate emails from support tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82627 in launchpad "Poll options should be possible to deactivate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82627
<mrevell> popey: cool, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82629 in launchpad "Duplicate emails from support tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82629
<static> gooooooood morning
<highvoltage> hey static 
<mpt_> static, don't steal my line :-)
<static> I've got to copy the best
<Fujitsu> mpt, you normally have a few times more `o's.
<mpt> static, in that case I think you want "Dobroye utro"
* static tries to remember his russian
<SteveA> Hello, and welcome to this week's Launchpad Development meeting
<SteveA> who is here today?
<static> here
<danilos> me
<mpt> me
<matsubara> me
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<ddaa> me
<mrevell> me
<SteveA> carlos, stub, cprov, kiko
<kiko-zzz> me
<carlos> me
<SteveA> barry?
<sabdfl> matsubara: (aside) no, should not be possible to deactivate options once the poll is open, just while you are editing them
<kiko> not up to date
<SteveA> does barry know there's a meeting now?
<stub> here
<spiv> me
<matsubara> sabdfl: according with the spec it should be possible
<SteveA> static: would you call barry?
<heno> me
<static> SteveA: will do
<matsubara> sabdfl: and it is possible to de-activate the option when it's not yet open
<sabdfl> matsubara: then the spec is wrong. deactivating a poll option is like editing poll options, its unfair to those who have voted already
<sabdfl> ah
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<kiko> hello hungry hackers
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<sabdfl> matsubara: privmsg so we don't disrupt the meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (MatthewRevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences 
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time, same place next week
<SteveA> say now if you expect to be away
<SteveA> ddaa, spiv: are thumper and jml not here?
<SteveA> we agreed that one person from the bzr-launchpad team down under come to this meeting as a representative
<SteveA> of that team
<ddaa> have absence of proof about them, no proof of absence...
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> spiv: are you that representative?
<spiv> SteveA: No; or at least, although I'm present,  I haven't been briefed on anything to represent for the team.
<spiv> (or otherwise anointed)
<SteveA> spiv: ok.  please take back to the bzr-launchpad team that either they should be here, or send an envoy
<spiv> Will do.
<SteveA> and please would you act as that envoy today, and take back a summary of anything important to bzr-lp development
<spiv> Sure.
* ddaa adds meeting item to BazaarMeetingAgenda
<spiv> ddaa: I was just loading that page :)
<SteveA> thanks spiv 
<SteveA> * Activity reports.  Who is hot, and who is not?
<SteveA> I am not
<matsubara> I am not.
<mrevell> up to date other than Monday, which is on my home PC (I'm at Bzr NL atm).
<stub> Up to date
<flacoste> hot
<kiko> not
<BjornT> up to date
<danilos> I am note (will send out this weeks after the meeting)
<salgado> I'm hot. (missing yesterday's report, but will send it today)
<jamesh> I am not
<danilos> s/note/not/
<spiv> I'm up to date, starting from the sprint last week.
<mpt> Not up to date, but I will be by the end of the meeting ...
<static> I am not, will send out this weeks after the meeting
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * cprov: "not I haven't caught up properly, still suck"
<SteveA>  * salgado: "I sent a summary for last week and this week I'm almost up to date (missing yesterday's only)"
<SteveA>  * static: "I suck, a few days behind"
<SteveA>  * SteveA: "I'm still slack..."
<SteveA> 
<ddaa> up to date, on sprint
<carlos> up to date
<kiko> tsk tsk
<SteveA> kiko: where is cprov?
<kiko> SteveA, on holidays.
<SteveA> ah, okay.
<barry> here
<SteveA> hi barry
<kiko> after all, he only took one week and a half for all of last year
<kiko> and one of those weeks was to get married
<SteveA> welcome to barry warsaw.
<barry> hi SteveA
<SteveA> this is the weekly launchpad development meeting
<mrevell> barry: welcome :)
<kiko> isn't it "welcome to warsaw, barry?"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #41954 in rosetta "/rosetta/imports/ page timing out" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41954
<danilos> kiko: :)
<danilos> barry: welcome
<SteveA> barry: agenda is here https://launchpad.canonical.com/MeetingAgenda
<barry> yep, sorry, did know about it!
<salgado> welcome, barry!
<barry> didn't
<BjornT> hi barry , welcome!
<matsubara> hey barry, welcome!
<barry> hi everyone ;)
<ddaa> so barry is our Mail Man?
<SteveA> would someone update the channel title with the next meeting please?
<kiko> he is our postgresql problems man for now
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Karma dropped? See https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07 - Developer meeting: Thu 7 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<barry> kiko: lol
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Karma dropped? See https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07 - Developer meeting: Thu 8 Feb 2007, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) |  launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* mpt can't count
<kiko> mpt: but you can draw
<mpt> oh yes
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<ddaa> mpt: use a calendar :)
<SteveA>  * kiko to mail launchpad@ with an oops report
<SteveA>  * carlos and danilo to arrange rollout of Firefox support with stub
<barry> are meetings in google cal?
* kiko looks around for this suspiciously looking character kiko
<SteveA> barry: they're in mine.  not in a shared one, though.
<danilos> SteveA: hum, we haven't even started on this
<barry> SteveA: k
<carlos> SteveA: hmm, I was not aware of that action... anyway, the code is not even reviewed/merged...
<kiko> I didn't send this report, but matsubara did produce one. I guess it's too late to say I'm sorry
<SteveA>  * matthewrevell to put the fif-candidate tag into the declined tags with a reason, and clarify the description of fix-it-friday
<SteveA>  * matthewrevell to mail the list when he has retyped his SystemStatusPage spec
<mrevell> done and done
<SteveA>  * kiko to prioritize Laser``Jock's list of MOTU-related bugs
<SteveA>  * SteveA to give feedback to flacoste on SupportTrackerRename
<SteveA>  * everyone to read mpt's message about UI blockers
<kiko> I did that!
<SteveA> I gave flacoste feedback
<danilos> SteveA: I don't even remember this being set as the action item for last week
<danilos> SteveA: I do remember you mentioning it as 'organize this between yourself, carlos and stub', though
<SteveA> danilos: I'm going off the actions listed on MeetingAgenda.  They may be wrong.  Check the meeting summary if you think there's a mistake.
<SteveA> the FF support stuff is important, so I think we should track it somehow
<danilos> SteveA: sure, I agree
<SteveA> maybe through the 1.0 progress
<carlos> SteveA: it's already there
<lifeless> hallo
<lifeless> I'm here for once.
<mpt> <SteveA> so, write email to stuart cc list to organise getting important stuff rolled out
<danilos> mpt: right
<SteveA> right, because we have more database-rollout-trickiness than usual right now
<SteveA> so it's important to keep stub aware of what needs doing when, and what the implications are
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<lifeless> is this because we're not doing full rollouts at the moment ?
<danilos> we have just done a full rollout, no?
<SteveA> we are doing full rollouts
<SteveA> they are more complicated than usual, because of running beta
<jamesh> lifeless: we've got multiple code bases on the same db now
<stub> because we need to freeze the db schema or the beta and edge code updates stop happening
<SteveA> and we're making a transition to beta-ui on mainline and a production branch
<mpt> Possibly I misunderstood the meaning of "important stuff", but the discussion was about bug 46982 depending on the Firefox support.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<lifeless> righto
<SteveA> so this is important to arrange clearly with stub
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<danilos> mpt: that's right
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 68295, 52574 and 78780.
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<matsubara> I re-opened bug 68295 due recent oopses on beta and salgado agreed to take care of it.
<matsubara> stub, I raised the importance of bug 78780. Will you have time to fix it soon?
<matsubara> It's our top oops atm.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78780 in launchpad "Code that handles pillar names redirection shouldn't crash when the URL contains non-ascii characters" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78780 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> that code needs some improvement
<matsubara> Bug 52574 is a weird one. Any Zope hacker out there could investigate this further? SteveA already did some investigation but I don't know a way to reproduce it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52574 in launchpad "Surrogate error in Zope component architecture leading to an OOPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52574
<salgado> I have a fix for bug 68295 already, but it requires db changes
<stub> matsubara: Not this week
<kiko> matsubara, is it a big deal?
<SteveA> matsubara: we need to leave bug 52574 for a while.  it occurs infrequently, and is extremely difficult to investigate.
<stub> matsubara: I don't think it is a big deal, as it just means users get a 500 instead of a 404
<SteveA> matsubara: I've spoken with jim fulton about it.
<SteveA> matsubara: I'll talk with him further at pycon, in person.  so you can note that in the report if you think it'll help.
<matsubara> SteveA: right, I just bring it up because the frequence it happens increased recently
<SteveA> matsubara: how many times per day?
<SteveA> are the number of requests increasing at the same rate?
<matsubara> SteveA: it doesn't happen every day, but now when it happens two OOPS are recorded.
<SteveA> in other words, if it affects 0.01% (for example) of requests
<SteveA> is that number increasing?
<SteveA> if so, that's something we should be concerned about
<matsubara> SteveA: not really.
<SteveA> but if launchpad is getting more popular, and so it is increasing, that is not so much to be worried about
<SteveA> if we don't have the stats available to answer that question, we should get those stats
<matsubara> right
<SteveA> it's important to see oops frequencies in the context of total use of the service
<stub> Bug 68295 may stop oopsing after todays rollout, although the bug should remain open until we have more caching
<Ubugtu> Bug 68295 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/68295 is private
<SteveA> ok, so I'll look into this at the end of the month
<SteveA> thanks matsubara.  anything more on the oops report?
<matsubara> stub: I do think it's a big deal when users follow a link to launchpad and it oops instead of a nice 404.
<salgado> is that an actual link they followed?
<matsubara> re: 78780, yes salgado 
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here. thanks everyone.
<kiko>  tlgraham12  2007-02-01 03:49:16 UTC
<kiko> you guy stop fucking emailing me
<mpt> despite two polite sets of instructions
<SteveA>  * Bug report (mpt)
<mpt> ... up to date!
<mpt> ahem
<mpt> There are 2058 known bugs in Launchpad without released fixes, of which only 11 are Critical. (Yay!) Of these, the oldest six are:
<kiko> so butting in two points on the above: a) flacoste please file a bug on having us be able to kick people out of the support contacts for a product and b) please remove this guy in the DB, stub 
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mpt> kiko, how's that branch of yours going?
<kiko> it's going well
<kiko> I have reduced the number of queries
<kiko> and I am now curious as to how much it will improve things
<mpt> How will you test it?
<kiko> it will reduce timeouts for sure
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Need to support KDE like plural forms), Critical, In Progress, danilos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> only question is by how much
<kiko> mpt, by landing it. :-)
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> danilos, so, the Firefox support this depends on isn't done yet. Do you think it will be at the next rollout?
<flacoste> beta is down btw
<kiko> mpt, probably.. now.
<kiko> errr not.
<mpt>  * Bug #49989 (branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches), Critical, In Progress, spiv
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989 - Assigned to Andrew Bennetts (spiv)
<mpt> spiv, any ETA on that?
<danilos> mpt: quite likely, if it's in two weeks time
<ddaa> kiko: he asked no more mail, no he's being spammed by helpful message on how not to receive mail anymore :)
<mpt> danilos, coolness.
<ddaa> poetic justice, I say
<mpt>  * Bug #68295 (private), Critical, Fix Committed, salgado
<mpt> salgado, did that land in yesterday's rollout? If not, does it deserve cherrypicking?
<kiko> ddaa, he is a dork, but I'd rather he didn't swear in our support requests.
<carlos> kiko: did you read my comments about the timeouts ?
* salgado checks
<spiv> Not ETA yet, although part of the problem was attacked at the sprint last week, and jml now has that branch waiting for review.
<jamesh> mpt: what jml and spiv were working on at the sprint should fix 49989
<kiko> carlos, I did not, where are they
<carlos> kiko: in the email about Feisty translation opening (the one tried two weeks ago)
<spiv> I'm not sure if that branch alone will resolve 49989, or just improve it.
<stub> Fix for 68295 landed today (well... partial fix so priority can be lowered)
<salgado> mpt, the fix I had is now in production, although it improves the situation a lot we still have some work to do
<kiko> carlos, what were the comments about? 
<spiv> Hmm, it probably will fix it.
<mpt> stub/salgado, so should a new bug report be written for the rest?
<mpt>  * Bug #74816 (Launchpad should return a 404 HTTP error instead of 500 for non-existant domains), Critical, Confirmed, SteveA
<carlos> kiko: seems like the queries are slow only when other things are hitting the DB, but they are quite fast in carbon's mirror
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74816 in launchpad "Launchpad should return a 404 HTTP error instead of 500 for non-existant domains" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74816 - Assigned to Steve Alexander (stevea)
<mpt> SteveA, can you briefly say why this is Critical? (It seems Low to me.)
<SteveA> it's not critical
<carlos> kiko: so reducing the amount of queries will help, but the problem would be in other place
<SteveA> I'd say it's medium
<mpt> ok, I'll change it
<SteveA> who set it to critical and why?
<mpt>  * Bug #74839 (Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down), Critical, Confirmed, mpt
<mpt> I still suck because I still haven't fixed this. jamesh has given me some tips, though.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74839 in launchpad "Dropdown menus in 1.0 UI do not drop down" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74839 - Assigned to Matthew Paul Thomas (mpt)
<kiko> carlos, well, reducing the number of queries reduces the likelihood we lock
<salgado> mpt, the bug's description is wrong since it was reported. I'll fix it
<kiko> carlos, I sincerely think that the update to the pofile we do /every commit/ is a problem...
<mpt> salgado, thanks
<kiko> carlos, (or is it pofilecache?)
<mpt> SteveA, it was someone called "Christian Reis"
<jamesh> mpt: adopting the old CSS wholesale for the menus might be easiest for that bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82641 in launchpad "[feisty] firefox full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82641
<mpt> jamesh, I tried that, and it made the location bar disappear completely.
<carlos> kiko: I will be happy to see a way to handle live statistics without doing it (those ones cannot be deferred to be updated with an script or Rosetta will not be so useful)
<jamesh> yikes
<carlos> kiko: anyway, let's talk about it after the meeting
<SteveA> kiko: why did you mark that as critical?  did you leave a comment saying why it is critical?
<kiko> SteveA, me?
<kiko> why did I mark what as critical?
<mpt> kiko, https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/74816/+activity
<stub> mpt: Updated bug 68whatever
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68 in baz "show-changeset --diffs should provide diff for added files" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68
<mpt> SteveA, apart from that, I'm done, thanks
<kiko> oh that bug
<SteveA> when you mark something as critical
<SteveA> or indeed any other value
<SteveA> always leave a comment saying why
<kiko> SteveA, because it happens in real life following links from launchpad
<SteveA> then say so in the bug
<kiko> and I am happy to have marked it critical and you have discussed it
<SteveA> following what links?
<kiko> I am now fine with bumping it down
<SteveA> I think it should be not critical but medium
<SteveA> o
<SteveA> okk
<kiko> marking it critical is a way to get you people to look at the bugs
<kiko> because otherwise you don't
<SteveA> we discussed this in a meeting before
<kiko> I will bump it down
<SteveA> here's the rules for changing launchpad bug importance:
<SteveA>  - anyone on the team can set the importance of bugs
<SteveA>  - provided it is set along with a comment explaining why
<lifeless> *cough*
<kiko> SteveA, "Marking critical to get somebody to look at this bug."
<carlos> kiko: that's an abuse of Critical tag...
<kiko> I argue it is not
<SteveA> then, I'd just set it back saying "appears to affect no important use-cases, so setting to low"
<kiko> great
<stub> It so is
<SteveA> and I wouldn't end up looking into it
<kiko> at least you looked at it
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<mpt> SteveA, except for when its current Importance is "Undecided", for which the reason will always be "This is about how important it is".
<SteveA> there are no proposed tags
<kiko> because otherwise infrastructure people ignore bugs indefinitely.
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<sabdfl> "you people"
<kiko> yes, YOU PEOPLE
<kiko> you know who you are
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> i look at ALL blueprint bugs
<stub> kiko: People looking into non-critical bugs that are flagged as critical stops people from looking at real critical bugs. And will cause people to prioritize things incorrectly when they don't realize it actually isn't critical, just someone giving a 'ping'
<mpt> If people are ignoring their bug lists, they're maintaining a list of things to do outside the bug tracker. Which may be a problem.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49989 in launchpad-bazaar "branch puller reports failure for new hosted branches" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49989
<stub> No complaints from last week, so I assume lifeless kept things ticking away happily while I was on leave.
<stub> Staging is running as normal. After some discussion with elmo, I think we will move the staging database to Carbon when I have time. This seems to be the best way to ensure beta is running on similarly powered hardware to production but without the nasty load spike when the staging rebuild.
<stub> Production systems where updated today. Took a bit longer than expected while I rebuild the bloated KarmaCache table, but downtime was < 30 mins I think.
<stub> edge and beta are currently down as I neglected to do all the bzr merging and conflict resolution before the rollout and haven't been able to finish this yet (or even start looking at the beta branch conflicts yet).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82642 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow admins to remove support contacts" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82642
<stub> Ideally someone else will merge the edge branch into the beta branch while I'm asleep, sort out the conflicts and confirm the tests still pass.
<stub> edge should be up soon, beta hopefully tomorrow if someone sorts out the conflicts or I get to do it tomorrow (and if the tests still pass).
<stub> All 5 Launchpad installations now gzip pages if the client supports it which should speed up beta in particular (although clients are still requesting the java script libraries for each page load, which is still a big slow down even if they are compressed).
<stub> Live stats are now available from Launchpad, and I'll start graphing them when I get a chance to update cricket. Quick calculations show production Launchpad has been serving about 8 pages per second (2 pages per second for each of the 4 instances).
* lifeless isn't sure whymore cpu use w=ill speed upbeta ;)
<stub> lifeless: It won't, but people don't believe that :)
<SteveA> stub: beta is now a service we need to publicly support
<SteveA> ideally, if we can't keep beta running on a rollout, we should revert that rollout
<stub> lifeless: However, the staging db rebuild chews up lots of disk io that might cause issues
<SteveA> I guess it is too late to do that now
<SteveA> it is *really* important that we get beta running again today
<stub> SteveA: Yes. Just a lot to juggle during the rollouts and I missed that one cause it is new
<SteveA> after this meeting I want us to talk about what we need to do to get beta running again
<kiko> one point on production
<kiko> please
<kiko> I updated all our scripts to use GlobalLock
<stub> SteveA: As I said, someone needs to do the merge and resolve the conflicts. Then it can be switched back on.
<SteveA> "someone" is the tragedy of the commons
<kiko> which detects stale locks and allows scripts to run on accordingly
<kiko> however some of our scripts are not tested
<stub> SteveA: Someone not plannig on being asleep would be ideal
<kiko> so 
<kiko> ** PLEASE TAKE EXTRA SPECIAL CARE IN READING THE ERROR REPORTS LIST **
<kiko> because I know "you people" don't
<spiv> People read that? ;)
<carlos> I do, from time to time, but I do
<ddaa> kiko does
<mpt> I thought that was just something for matsubara to analyze
<kiko> and if your script breaks I count with you to help me fix it
<stub> People are supposed to monitor their babies
<carlos> well, only Rosetta ones ;-)
<jamesh> kiko: we might want to decrease the log level of the "lock file is locked" messages
<SteveA> stub: you created the problem, so you are responsible for passing the fix onto someone else.  I'll help you with that.  But, saying in public "someone needs to fix this" isn't enough.
<danilos> carlos: same as I do :)
<SteveA> stub: let's sort this out after the meeting.
<jamesh> kiko: for scripts which take longer than their run interval when they have work to do
<kiko> jamesh, is this only for that statistics script, what's it called?
<matsubara> I do read that mpt, but that list is overwhelming. Hopefully with the ErrorReportsForScripts that will be fixed soon.
<SteveA> kiko: I agree.  However, we also need to get scripts doing OOPS reporting, so we don't have this dependency on the error reports list
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, agreed, and kudos to ddaa for starting that
<SteveA> we're running out of time
<kiko> if we had script OOPS we would have oops listings the size of launchpad-error-reports
<SteveA> so I am going to be very strict on agenda for the remaining minutes of the meeting
<SteveA> further discussion can happen after
<kiko> oki
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I have one
<stub> More on production I forgot...
<SteveA> the loggerhead one
<kiko> I have a request: that we say thank you to sysadmins for such good turnover on our requests!
<kiko> I have not had a request open for more than 1-2 days for a long time now
<SteveA> stub: please say.
<stub> mirror prober failed, and disabled most of the mirrors and notified the admins. Ng has emailed the mirror admins stating this is an error.
<jamesh> the loggerhead one is from last week (although it probably requires more thought than some)
<stub> A fresh run is happning now in case it was a glitch.
<stub> 09:59:48 INFO    Probing Release Mirrors
<kiko> gah
<stub> 09:59:54 INFO    Mirror 'primary-baltix-download' of distribution 'baltix' can't be probed --we only probe Ubuntu mirrors.
<stub> ^[OQ^[OQ12:31:53 INFO    Probed 150 mirrors.
<stub> 12:31:59 INFO    Enabled 125 mirror(s) that were previously disabled.
<stub> 12:31:59 INFO    Done.
<salgado> and I'm investigating the (mirror prober) issue
<stub> And it looks like it was a glitch
<salgado> dammit
<SteveA> stub, salgado: please sort this out parallel to this meeting.  thanks.
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (MatthewRevell)
<mrevell> This week's issue which has caused most vocal grief from users was the karma reduction. I've created a spec - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/about-launchpad
<stub> So we just need to stop it being so sensitive, perhaps only notifying admins if a mirror fails 3 days running (?)
<mrevell> Please read and tell me if you're comfortable with identifying user-affecting fallout from work you do. If you are not comfortable, I will put together some guidelines
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<SteveA>  * Three sentences  (doing 1.0 reports right at the end this time)
<mpt> DONE: priority-3 pages, graphics, feedback from Kiko and Mark, CSS fixes
<mpt> TODO: more feedback from Mark, more CSS fixes, incorporate marketing
<mpt> BLOCKED: marketing material
<mrevell> DONE: Very informative week at the Bazaar NL sprint, learnt a great deal. New about-launchpad spec. Dealt with fallout from karma reduction. Helping with Zope import. Pycon materials. Sought Ubuntu community input for Bazaar NL sprint. FiF and PQM commit tracking.
<mrevell> TO DO: Finish Pycon materials. planet.bazaar-vcs.org. Encourage blogging about Bazaar NL sprint. New Launchpad-Bazaar docs with ddaa. More learning about Bazaar. FIF.
<mrevell> BLOCKED: system-status-page spec - need feedback from LP team, weekly Launchpad usage report - waiting for stub to have time for a call.
<jamesh> DONE: land url-utils branch, zope3 bug import, beta testers redirection hack. 
<jamesh> TODO: code review, Brazil sprint with niemeyer, zope product renaming
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<danilos> DONE: Brazil visa, UK transit visa, bug 81281 (fif), some bug 116 work (fif), logging of exceptions for po-export queue, some UI 1.0 work (bug 79674), tooth extraction with some ongoing pain
<danilos> TODO: have ff reviewed and landed, translation licensing summary and resolution, set-up debian-installer, glade3 properly for translation using Rosetta, finish up bugs 79674, 116
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> DONE: Merged tt-search-all, support tracker rename, reviews
<flacoste> TODO: support tracker renaming, bug fixes, write SupportFAQ spec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81281 in rosetta "Visual tag to represent non-breaking spaces" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81281 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 116 in rosetta "Special msgid 'translator-credits' should be handled automatically" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<matsubara> DONE: catch up after vacation, oops reports, polls infrastructure testing, lots of bugs reported about it.
<matsubara> TODO: more oops analysis, more triage, ressurrect the branch with Page load counts and contact karl to have webstats logs rsync'd to devpad.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79674 in rosetta "List translatable upstreams on separate page, sample on front page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79674 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<salgado> DONE: Code review and a LOT of random fixes UI-1.0 and other critical stuff
<salgado> TODO: More code review and UI fixes
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: bugs #45196, #81439, #70500, #79118, #81490, #70074, #81681, #81278, #73875, poimport script errors
<carlos> TODO: TranslationImportContinutityThreshold, Feisty translations opening, bug #70074 (FiF)
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: distro sprint. code reviews. fix 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> TODO: write up sprint report. code reviews. fix 1.0 ui bugs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45196 in rosetta "Suggestions appear too late" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45196 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Ubugtu> Bug 81439 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/81439 is private
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70074 in rosetta "Add direct link downloads" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70074 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<SteveA> DONE: management, recruitment
<SteveA> TODO: management, recruitment
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: bzr/launchpad sprint in Sydney, reviews, bzr smart server work
<spiv> TODO: bzr smart server
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: LaunchpadScript improvements, interviews, reviews, design assistance, help to western team members
<kiko> TODO: rosetta optims
<mpt> Hooray for salgado's "LOT of random fixes"
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: oops reporting for supermirror, svn:externals fix for vcs-imports, sprint
<ddaa> TODO: sprint, more supermirror oops reporting, low supermirror latency
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: OpenID
<stub> DONE: Holiday, code landings, production shite
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> salgado's been hammering the fixes out, amazing
<static> DONE: recruitment, bug fixing and reporting, learning more of the code. Meeting with customers
<static> TODO: More of that, and write some specs.
<static> Blocked: No
<static> salgado is amazing, you're right
<danilos> I'd say carlos wasn't that bad either
<barry> "three sentences" are my todo, done, blocked?
<danilos> barry: right
<mpt> barry, correct, one line for each
<jamesh> barry: yeah
* salgado blushes
<lifeless> DONE: Distro sprint, bzr sprint, review team mgmt.
<lifeless> TODO: Much
<SteveA> barry: I'll give you an intro to how the meeting works after the meeting
<lifeless> BLOCKED: no
<barry> SteveA: thanks
<carlos> danilos: those bugs were quite easy ;-)
<SteveA> < mpt> BLOCKED: marketing material
* flacoste high fives salgado
<kiko> carlos, wow
<SteveA> mpt: who can unblock you?
<kiko> that is a long list too
* kiko slaps carlos around
<SteveA> < mrevell> BLOCKED: system-status-page spec - need feedback from LP team, weekly Launchpad usage report - waiting for stub to have time for a call.
<mpt> SteveA, mrevell, Ckenyon, etc
<SteveA> stub: can you unblock mrevell ?
<mrevell> mpt: I'll speak to you after the meeting
<mpt> mrevell, thanks
<stub> SteveA: I was hoping to after the meeting, but now there are other things after the meeting
<SteveA> ok, so long as it's on your todo list
<SteveA> anyone else blocked?
<stub> mrevell: You going to cry if we wait until tomorrow for the call?
<kiko> oh I went to the dentist too
<mrevell> stub: Not at all, that sounds good
<SteveA> ok.
<kiko> you people should go to the dentist if you haven't gone in the last 6 months
<ddaa> kiko: was that accounted for in your launchpad karma?
<SteveA> we're overrunning a little
<kiko> in particular if your dentist is a babe
<SteveA> let's do...
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<lifeless> I'll wait to get home
<mpt> UI 1.0:
<mpt>  * Priority-3 pages mostly done.
<mpt>  * CSS fixes underway and continuing apace.
<mpt>  * sabdfl is re-redesigning the application front pages.
<BjornT> Malone 1.0:
<BjornT> malone-essential-docs: No progress since last week. bjornt still to send an e-mail to matthew r describing what information the different sections should contain in more detail.
<danilos> kiko: not really, that amounted to me having to remove my wisdom tooth I should have had removed when I was 15
<flacoste> Support^WAnswer Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> ---------------------------
<flacoste> SupportTrackerRename:in progress, all of UI was renamed, missing URLs, code and doc updates.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0  weekly report:
<danilos> - firefox import/export: small progress this week (just some cleanups)
<danilos> - oo import/export: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation review: DONE
<danilos> - essential docs: no progress this week
<danilos> - search via translation browsing: DONE
<danilos> - TranslationImportContinuityThreshold: no progress this week
<danilos> - translation page for projects: bug 73875 (DONE), bug 79674 (in progress, start page modified, new page pending)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73875 in rosetta "Project needs a Translations page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73875 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<kiko> danilos, carlos: about continuity threshold, did you get the call in with stub?
<danilos> kiko: no
<kiko> (if your dentist is a total babe you can go every 3 months)
<kiko> danilos, carlos: "do it"
<danilos> kiko: she isn't, or I'd go more often
<kiko> pop the trunk
<carlos> kiko: no, I didn't. I talked with him and he doesn't see the need for that. Anyway, he got disconnected, so I was not able to arrange it
<SteveA> ok
* kiko cringes
<SteveA> thanks for the 1.0 status reports
<SteveA> that's it
<kiko> where's random things 1.0?
<danilos> carlos: stub mentioned about using jabber for getting in touch with him
<salgado> kiko, all gone, mate
<SteveA> that's all folks
<carlos> danilos: I know, that was *before* he sent that
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> bummer man
<ddaa> CHANGE: long pqm queue (currently have an urgent fix that's #4 in "coming up").
<kiko> that's a bummer
<SteveA> so...
<danilos> carlos: sure :)
<stub> Especially the anonical IRC server - yoyo. Freenode is still dodgy for me though.
<SteveA> stub: what areas are the conflicts in?
<kiko> PQM PQM PQM
* kiko throws another fix at it
<kiko> the anonical server works for our flaky connection down here at least...
<SteveA> stub: I'm talking about getting devel merged to ui-one-zero
<ddaa> lifeless: anything we could do to make pqm more responsive?
<stub> SteveA: Rnning the merge again
<mpt> Better an anonical server than an onanical server
<lifeless> ddaa: make the launchpad tests faster
<mrevell> mpt: ha
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/bazaar.py                     
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/branchtarget.py
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/standalone/xx-karmacontext-topcontributors.txt
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/standalone/xx-product-edit.txt
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bazaar-index.pt
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/person-index.pt
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/project-index.pt
<stub> Text conflict in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/tickets-index.pt
<ddaa> lifeless: so far the tendency has been to make them _slower_
<ddaa> lifeless:any concrete idea how to make launchpad tests faster?
<stub> SteveA: ^^
<danilos> ddaa: group unrelated stories/tests into single db reload (eg. those touching data in rosetta and malone can surely use a single fresh test db)
<lifeless> theres no silver bullet
<SteveA> stub: how dire are the conflicts?  whole file or few lines?
<danilos> ddaa: of course, I am thinking of grouping them inside the test framework, not inside the tests themselves
<stub> SteveA: Seems to be a mixture. I've only looked at two so far
<stub> Some just imports
<mrevell> mpt: As it's late for you, do you want to mail me about the marketing pages?
<stub> SteveA: beta needs bzr+ssh://devpad.canonical.com/code/rocketfuel/launchpad/edge merged in btw to get the final db patch still going through pqm
<mpt> mrevell, ok, now I see that you mailed me on the 19th
<mpt> Sorry, I missed it
<mrevell> mpt: No probs - I haven't sent the Take a Tour pages yet, so it's not complete.
<mrevell> mpt: I will work on them and mail you with links.
<mpt> thank you
<SteveA> stub: how about you sort out the python conflicts, mpt sorts out the .pt and .txt conflicts?
<SteveA> mpt: when could you do that?
<stub> SteveA: I'm still sorting edge at the moment
<mrevell> -> lunch
<SteveA> stub: unless the .py conflicts are really obvious
<mpt> SteveA, Tuesday if you approve my leave, later today if you don't :-)
<stub> The second file is obvious. The first looked tricky
<stub> SteveA: I don't think two different people can resolve conflicts using bzr to share the work btw.
<SteveA> pastebin of diff
<spiv> stub: well, if they're both working on the same working tree they can ;)
<spiv> But if it's a simple "I do .py, and he does .pt", then it wouldn't be too hard to independently do the same merge, and then send the changes/resolved files from one person to the other.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #30862 in malone "Email address is shown even though I chose not to show it" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30862
<stub> thumper: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileqyGSgA.html
<stub> thumper, SteveA: That seems rather broken, as it seems to be wanting to end up with a branch_count method that returns a list of branches instead of an integer
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> stub: can I get you into a skype call?
<stub> ok
<SteveA> we have a plan to get beta running quickly, and still give mpt the day off he needs
<stub> I'm crashing too
<stub> woke up too early and didn't get a nap :(
<SteveA> yay, we have a plan to get beta running again later today
<SteveA> lifeless: I'll want your help later arranging to roll out the latest beta code, once we have the conflicts resolved
<SteveA> mrevell: you can tell people that we expect beta to be running again tomorrow
<SteveA> barry: hi.  skype call?  I'll explain launchpad meeting
<SteveA> s
<barry> SteveA: sure
* mpt realizes today is 02/02/02
<spiv> mpt: if you're living 5 years ago, maybe...
* mpt realizes he's just half-asleep
<stub> mpt: ~pqm/betaconflicts.tar.gz on devpad
<mpt> ta
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> stub, scp: /home/pqm/betaconflicts.tar.gz: Permission denied
<lifeless> SteveA: shure
<stub> mpt: /tmp/betaconflicts.tar.gz
<mpt> stub, thanks
<mpt> stub, as SteveA said, I need the .BASE, .THIS, and .OTHER files for each
<mpt> Otherwise it's near-impossible to tell what's changed
<stub> mpt: Updated, same location
<kiko> I wish you people much tamarind juice
<kiko> it is the juice of the gods
<stub> Stop rubbing it in. You know you can only get that stuff in Brazil.
<mpt> Tamarind has juice?
<mpt> When I was in Brazil I had just the dried stuff
<mpt> thanks stu
<mpt> b
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82647 in launchpad "Perform a network sanity check before running the mirror prober" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82647
<kiko> mmmmmm tamarind
<kiko> stub, is it not available in .th? I'd imagine it was
<stub> tamarind is common, but nobody juices it
<stub> and I don't have a juicer
<kiko> Bad Gateway!
<kiko> that makes me think of "Bad Robot"
<kiko> once a week
<stub> edge is running again
<kiko> and mpt is fixing beta I know
<kiko> stub, there's a fortune to be made their somewhere
<kiko> tamarind juice and barely-18 sex
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82652 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't support multiple attachment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82652
<mpt> duplicate
<kiko> dupe
<flacoste> well, thalaid seems to export tamarind juice: http://www.alibaba.com/catalog/11122603/Tamarind_Juice_Sauce_Paste_And_Candies.html
<kiko> there's plenty of tamarind in thai dishes
<kiko> flacoste, didn't land tt-search-all yet?
<flacoste> it did
<flacoste> RF 4479
<kiko> ok
<flacoste> didn't rolled out though
<mpt> SteveA, resolved conflicts mailed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82656 in launchpad "Double email notification in bug's comments." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82657 in launchpad "Can't delete a poll" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82657
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<kiko> flacoste, you know this discussion about the label for the sort order owner-last-replied?
<kiko> flacoste, what page can I look at this in action?
<flacoste> kiko: http://urlx.org/launchpad.net/6cc04
<stub> Hmm... probably in the supermarket then i some bottle labeled in Thai I assumed was minced cockroaches or something.
<flacoste> SteveA: any news on the switch to ui-one-zero as mainline of development?
<SteveA> flacoste: no.  I'll work on that once we've got beta running again
<flacoste> SteveA: but is it imminent? or a couple of weeks away?
<SteveA> somewhere in between
<flacoste> i'm wondering if I should try to land my UI renaming to both devel and ui-one-zero or wait for the switch
<SteveA> wait
<SteveA> I'm expectin net week
<SteveA> next week
<flacoste> ok, i'll wait then
<flacoste> BjornT, kiko: do you mind me trivialing a defaultview directive for IPerson on the IBugsLayer?
<flacoste> test included free of charge
<kiko> flacoste, taking to +assignedbugs?
<flacoste> yes
<kiko> should we just rename +assignedbugs? I'm okay with it anyway
* flacoste is tired of clicking my name and on the bugs context and getting to the overview page
<BjornT> flacoste: i'm ok with that as well, thanks for doing it :)
<flacoste> consider it done
<kiko> BjornT, did you see mdz's email about including a dupe link in the bug notification?
<kiko> want me to do that?
<BjornT> kiko: sure, that would be good.
<kiko> is there a bug filed for that evennn?
<kiko> stub, can you look at that mini-patch I sent to you yesterday? it blocks my cronscript progress
<BjornT> i think so....
<kiko> it's 1 minute for you
<kiko> and a lifetime for me
<mdz> is it Friday already?
<BjornT> kiko: bug 29345
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29345 in malone "Duplicate bug report notification in email should contain the URL" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29345 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<kiko> mdz, in australia.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #29345 in malone "Duplicate bug report notification in email should contain the URL" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82663 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't support teams with the same admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82663
<kiko> salgado, wtf?
<salgado> the guy's on crack; he's trying to use his email address as the team's email
<kiko> that's another bug
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> it's a bug that you can't use an existing email address as a team email address
<salgado> is it? why would you want a team which has your email as its contact address? just use your account where you'd use the team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82664 in launchpad "Don't show "edit" options you are not able to edit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82664
<kiko> not my email address
<kiko> but two teams with the same email address
<salgado> flacoste, have you seen my reply to the last code review you did for me?
<flacoste> salgado: trivialities?
<salgado> yeah
<flacoste> didn't received it yet
<flacoste> salgado: ^^^
<salgado> great, smtp is fucked up again. :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82669 in launchpad "X-Generated-By header should contain instance identifier" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82669
<salgado> sorry for bothering, flacoste
<flacoste> salgado: not a problem, we stomped on each other toes regarding the bug 826664
<flacoste> err, bug 82664
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82664 in launchpad "Don't show links to edit a project when the user is not allowed to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82664
<salgado> ouch, really?
<flacoste> i marked it as a dupe while you edited the description, I unmark the dupe
<salgado> I was going to mark it as a dupe, but then matsubara pointed to me that it actually contained another issue
<flacoste> indeed
<flacoste> popey: ping
<popey> flacoste: pong
<flacoste> hi popey, did you receive other duplicate this week, or only today?
<popey> pretty sure it was this week, not just today
<popey> but I delete them pretty quick
<flacoste> ok, thanks, i'll investigate that
<popey> i have had some since the bug report
<popey> in the last few hours
<popey> if you need me to forward mails or headers, just let me know
<flacoste> no, the one you pasted in the bug report were fine
<flacoste> popey: other thing, is it for every notification or only some of them?
<popey> i am unsure of the pattern
<flacoste> but is it for every notifications?
<popey> i think so
<matsubara> flacoste: I just checked my ticket mailbox and I do have some dupe emails and can bounce them to you if it'll help.
<flacoste> matsubara: yes, please do
<matsubara> flacoste: done
<flacoste> matsubara: thanks!
<flacoste> and matsubara: in your case, is it for every notifications, or some of them only?
<popey> I dont mind that bug being public - that email address is well known and gets enough spam already. if it's policy to keep private, fair enough, but dont keep it that way on my account
<matsubara> flacoste: some only
<matsubara> flacoste: I had some emails from the ticket 3406 that weren't duplicated. Would help you bounce those as well?
<flacoste> matsubara: yeah, why not
<popey> 3398 is not duplicated forme
<popey> 3363 is
<flacoste> popey: can you bounce me 3363 and 3398 (francis dot lacoste at canonical do com)
<popey> 3437 is not duplicated, 3436 is
<popey> done
<seb128> hey launchpad team, do you know about any problem with baazar.launchpad.net atm?
<seb128> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host baazar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<seb128> while trying to bzr push code
<Nafallo> bazaar?
<Nafallo> i.e. typo :-)
<seb128> Nafallo: good point ;)
<seb128> the error handling could be better :p
<Nafallo> indeed :-)
<Nafallo> gimme a 404 ffs! ;-)
<salgado> is there anybody taking care of merging devel into beta and solving the conflicts?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39222 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support tracker email should have References header" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #50565 in launchpad-support-tracker "[Support $support_id]  should be added only if it isn't in the subject line already" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50565
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #34050 in launchpad-support-tracker "Unable to retarget support request" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/34050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #37893 in launchpad-support-tracker "Launchpad support mails needs a header in the same format of bugmails." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #39214 in launchpad-support-tracker "Status of the request in the support tracker mail." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #57094 in launchpad-support-tracker "New support ticket email doesn't include package name" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57094
<popey> flacoste: bah, my mail got bounced, got your address wrong, sending again
<popey> sorry
<flacoste> popey: that's why i didn't received them! thanks!
<popey> done
<flacoste> popey: i reiceived them thanks!
<LarstiQ> very eager!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #4935 in launchpad-support-tracker "/projects/whatever/+tickets returns NotFound error" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4935
<jwendell> how do i remove a task from a bug?
<salgado> jwendell, there's no way to actually remove it, but you can change its status to rejected, which has a similar effect
<jwendell> salgado, no, it hasn't
<jwendell> salgado, the bug does not appear in the list
<jwendell> salgado, please, take a look: bug 81574
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81574 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager is not starting automatically" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81574 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<salgado> jwendell, if it's rejected it'll only show in any list if you use the advanced search and explicitely choose to include rejected bugs
<jwendell> salgado, that bug does not appear in the list of g-p-m bugs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bugs
<radix> barry: looks like you are going to be working on some really useful stuff :)
<barry> radix: i hope (and think) so! :)
<jwendell> salgado, did you understand what i mean?
<salgado> jwendell, no, I don't. I can see it on the list of bugs of ubuntu's gnome-power-manager. (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bugs)
<jwendell> salgado, ah, my bad, sorry
<jwendell> :)
<jwendell> salgado, but is on your plans add that feature on malone?
<salgado> AFAIK, not
<SteveA> kiko-fud: I'm getting lifeless to do something evil to pqm, which unfortunately means you'll need to re-submit your script-base stuff
* carlos -> out
<sabdfl> bad robot. BS?
<sabdfl> BG?
<sabdfl> lots of tamarind in mexico - makes great margaritas
<sabdfl> SteveA: where does the root object live?
<sabdfl> if i want to add a view there?
<sabdfl> and need to hammer the db to get data for it?
<sabdfl> i.e. where is the equivalent database class?
<sabdfl> i found webapp/publisher.py:RootObject
<sabdfl> but that seems pretty vestigial
<oojah> Hi
<oojah> I have a product with multiple translation templates.
<oojah> Is it possible to download all translated files at once, or must I download the .po files for each template separately?
<sabdfl> you can get them all
<sabdfl> carlos or danilos would know how
<sabdfl> oojah: ^^
<kiko> can you really?
<oojah> Thanks
<danilos> oojah: yeah, just get the tarball from the translations page
<danilos> oojah: though, you'll have to do it by-template (i.e. one tarball with all PO files for each template)
<oojah> Right, ok.
<oojah> That's a bit of a pain.
<kiko> oojah, in other words, summarizing everything everybody else said, the answer to your question is no. :-)
<danilos> oojah: also note that we are still having some issues with export queue, so you'll probably have to wait until tomorrow for that to be fixed
<oojah> :)
<danilos> oojah: but please, file a bug report about it, it totally makes sense to have such a feature, and shouldn't be hard to do
<oojah> danilos: That's no problem, we're still really evaluating the capabilities of Rosetta.
<oojah> I'm not after translations right now.
<oojah> danilos: I was going to, don't worry! :) I'm not keen on downloading 50 odd tar balls separately.
<danilos> oojah: wow, you've got 50 templates? what product is this about, if it's not top-secret? :)
<oojah> danilos: It's actually a group of products.
<oojah> https://launchpad.net/products/?text=ggz
<danilos> oojah: are these at least part of a single 'project'?
<oojah> danilos: Not on launchpad at the moment.
<oojah> I will be requesting that in the future though.
<danilos> oojah: ok, then it would be simple to create an 'download all translations for project/product'
<oojah> danilos: That'd be great.
<oojah> Thanks for your help as ever.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82718 in launchpad "bounces@canonical.com interacts poorly with debian.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82721 in rosetta "Downloading all translated files for a project/product in a single tarball should be possible." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82721
<salgado-afk> -/back
<WebMaven> Can anyone tell me what the *default* set of repositories is for Dapper and Edgy?
<kiko> WebMaven, for dapper /or/ edgy? isn't that an #ubuntu question?
<WebMaven> I suppose so.
<WebMaven> but I meant 'and'.
<WebMaven> I need both.
<WebMaven> Ok, off I go.
<kiko> WebMaven, I'm not sure what the defaults are, unfortunately, I've mangled mine significantly
<kiko> what do you want to know specifically?
<WebMaven> Whether Universe is enabled by default.
<ajmitch> no, it's not
<WebMaven> Hmm. OK.
<WebMaven> main and restricted by default, but not universe or multiverse. Got it.
<WebMaven> thx.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3590 in launchpad-support-tracker "Navigation to product from general support page should be improved." [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3590
<sabdfl> ileUploadFactory instance at 0x9701a2c>
<sabdfl> 2007/02/01 22:07 GMT [-]  twisted.web.server.Site starting on 58080
<sabdfl> 2007/02/01 22:07 GMT [-]  Starting factory <twisted.web.server.Site instance at 0x9701cac>
<sabdfl> 2007/02/01 22:07 GMT [-]  daemon ready!
<sabdfl> make: *** [run]  Quit (core dumped)
<sabdfl> virry niiiiice
<thumper> sabdfl: which branch?
<sabdfl> my current dev
<sabdfl> am running feisty
<sabdfl> but this is python2.4
<sabdfl> so, unexpected
<sabdfl> never seen a core dump before with lp
<thumper> are you using python2.4 or 2.5 on feisty?
<thumper> forcing lp to 2.4?
<thumper> I take it feisty has 2.5 by default?
<crimsun> crimsun@garnish:~$ python -V
<crimsun> Python 2.5
<sabdfl> lp makefiles use 2.4
<thumper> ok
<kiko> sabdfl, wow. does that happen always, upon startup?
<sabdfl> kiko: no, it just happened the once
<sabdfl> cosmic ray
<kiko> sabdfl, doing anything special? 
<kiko> go figure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82745 in launchpad "Not all tagged bugs show up in when querying by tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82745
#launchpad 2007-02-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #6293 in inkscape "No translation template (.pot) included in source package" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6293
<sabdfl> does ubugtu report *every* new bug in any product here?
<sabdfl> ph,this is a bug that affects rosetta, and it's a new task
<sabdfl> the ubugtu message is very unclear on that point
<sabdfl> can we do left outer joins?
<sabdfl> stub: ^^?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82761 in stardict "stardict package has a pot file but can't translate in Rosetta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82761
<stub> sabdfl: We do lots of left outer joins
<sabdfl> in sqlobject, easily?
<sabdfl> could you point me to an example of a TableClass.select() that does a left outer join?
<stub> I don't know about SQLObject. Last time the answer was no, but kiko has been hacking away at that
<sabdfl> iirc, that was tricksy
<sabdfl> what i really want is a SQLMultipleJoin with a pre-join and a where clause
<stub> I tend to cheat, either dropping to raw SQL or using something like Foo.select("""id IN (SELECT Foo.id FROM Foo LEFT OUTER JOIN Bar ON ... WHERE ...)""")
<stub> That way I remain somewhat sane, unlike kiko who likes to batter his head against SQLObject :)
<sabdfl> how do you drop to raw sql?
<stub> from canonial.database.sqlbase import cursor; cur = cursor(); cur.execute("SELECT .... ")
<sabdfl> ah, right
<sabdfl> that's fine for updates, deletes, inserts
<sabdfl> tricky for select
<sabdfl> if you want the parsing-to-objects
<stub> Works well for the stuff I tend to end up doing though
<sabdfl> yeah
<Fujitsu> Is there a way to tag bugs via email yet?
<sabdfl> stub: is there a way to prejoin like "Foo.Bar"? (i.e. two tables)?
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: BjornT is the guy to ask
<spiv> The prejoin feature supports dotted names, I think kiko did that.
<Fujitsu> sabdfl, thanks.
<spiv> Take a peek at lib/sqlobject/tests/test_prejoins.py for examples.
<sabdfl> cool spiv, thanks
<stub> sabdfl: The prejoin arguments take a list of table names
<sabdfl> i see a nice dotted example, which is cool
<stub> Oh... dotted? Not sure what you are trying to do
<sabdfl> join THROUGH a table
<stub> ahh
<sabdfl> say, prejoin=['BugTask.Bug'] 
<sabdfl> from foo to bugtask to bug
<spiv> sabdfl: there's even an example of that case already in launchpad somewhere, iirc.
<sabdfl> have all the bugtask and bug objects in memory as objects already
<sabdfl> ill bet, it's *really* useful and would cut down on a lot of looped queries
<sabdfl> wanted that for a long time
<spiv> Hmm, grep says I remember incorrectly.  Mostly we don't tend to look at bugtasks unless we're dealing directly with bugs, I think is the issue.
<spiv> So it hasn't actually come up very often.
<sabdfl> spiv: yes, but you almost certainly want to know, for example, the bug.title
<sabdfl> so prejoining further helps
<sabdfl> otherwise you get your set of bugtasks, then have to issue a set of SELECT's for each bug
<stub> sabdfl: Your poll option is nuked btw
<sabdfl> thanks ver much
<sabdfl> you get it before the poll opened?
<sabdfl> stub: interesting. i've got a table X, which is Left Outer Joined to Y and Z
<sabdfl> and I have a WHERE clause with filters on Y and Z
<sabdfl> and am getting zero matches
<sabdfl> hmm.. hard to describe further
<stub> sabdfl: Your WHERE clause may need to do WHERE Y.foo IS NULL OR (Y.foo IN ('a','b','c')) instead of WHERE Y.foo IN ('a','b','c')
<stub> sabdfl: Or move the relevant bits of the WHERE clause to the ON clauses
<sabdfl> oh
<stub> (ON clause is preferable)
<sabdfl> example in ON clause?
<stub> SELECT * FROM X LEFT OUTER JOIN Y ON X.id = Y.x LEFT OUTER JOIN Z ON Z.y = Y.id
<sabdfl> it seems, as soon as i have a where on X, it immediately excludes ALL of Y
<stub> WHERE X.name LIKE 'foo%';
<sabdfl> oh, i have that already
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> interesting
<sabdfl> NULL matches nothing, right?
<sabdfl> so "WHERE NOT X.foo=20" will exclude places where X.foo is NULL
<stub> For operations, if one of the arguments is NULL the result is NULL
<spiv> Right (apart from the IS NULL operator, of course)
<jamesh> sabdfl: it will return NULL rather than TRUE or FALSE
<stub> and NOT NULL == NULL, no NOT X.foo = 20 == NULL if X is null
<sabdfl> i'm saying "WHERE x.foo = 1 AND NOT (Y.bar=10) AND NOT (Z.baz=20);
<sabdfl> "
<sabdfl> somehow, the Y clause nails all the Zs, and the Z clause nails all the Y's
<sabdfl> the result is nada
<stub> so if X.foo is null, or Y.bar is null, or Z.baz is null then the result is NULL. NULL is viral.
<sabdfl> hmm
<stub> It is three value boolean arithmetic
<sabdfl> it's the NOT that's killing me
<sabdfl> i think
<stub> true, false and dunno
<sabdfl> what's the result of NOT dunno?
<sabdfl> more dunno?
<stub> dunno
<stub> yup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr webserve" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<sabdfl> will a dunno row be exluded?
<stub> If the WHERE clause equates to NULL, it is the same as equating to False. So yes.
<stub> (SELECT 1 WHERE NULL returns 0 rows)
<sabdfl> oh, i figured it
<sabdfl> for each clause, i have to exclude the case where the row is not there
<sabdfl> or, that table is not intheresultset
<stub> Yup
<stub> One of the standard annoying ways in which relational databases do not quite fit with procedural programming languages
<sabdfl> oh, that's not sexy at all
<stub> Cause you get different results doing the boolean arithmetic in Python, as None is handled differently to NULL
<stub> (SELECT NULL AND TRUE vs (None and True)
<jamesh> sabdfl: think of NULL as "unknown".  So "foo == unknwon" is unknown, "not unknown" is unknown, etc
<stub> So ORMs have an impedance mismatch
<sabdfl> dammit, i so hope this gig works
<sabdfl> we can do pysh
<sabdfl> and pyql
<sabdfl> and just make the whole world simpler
<sabdfl> yay, now the query works (stub's id IN [select trick)
<sabdfl> but i've broken prejoins along the way
<sabdfl> any suggestions?
<sabdfl> spiv?
<sabdfl>   File "../../sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 513, in _queryForSelect
<sabdfl>   File "../../sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 169, in prejoinItems
<sabdfl>   File "../../sqlobject/dbconnection.py", line 202, in _detectOuterJoin
<sabdfl> KeyError: 'BugTaskID'
<WebMaven> sabdfl: Have you looked at SQLAlchemy?
<WebMaven> sabdfl:  I've been having some interesting success with SA+Z3 
<stub> beta is back up with Steve's integration branch
<sabdfl> WebMaven: we looked at it, but it wasn't right for us
<sabdfl> i think we're basically NIH'ing another ORM
<Fujitsu> stub: Yay :)
<WebMaven> I know that, but I thought it would be a closer match than SQLObject.
<stub> And https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu even works, too
<Fujitsu> Ooh, shiny.
<Fujitsu> Much shinier now.
<WebMaven> I couldn't come to an agreement with you guys over the NDA, so SA is what I'm using.
<stub> WebMaven: One of our projects had requirements that no ORM we could find dealt with, and we had no luck retrofitting SQLAlchemy when we tried and SQLObject would have been even worse.
<WebMaven> Yes, I know.
<WebMaven> So, why are you still using SO? ;-)
<sabdfl> legacy...
<stub> WebMaven: Hopefully we won't by March...
<sabdfl> that soon? awesome
<radix> (not to mention outright infuriating bugs in SQLAlchemy)
<WebMaven> radix: what version was that? It seems pretty stable to me now...
<radix> WebMaven: we used both 1.x and 2.x
<radix> WebMaven: I personally found terrible race conditions in the code (although I was never able to actually figure them out enough to fix them)
<WebMaven> Ah... 0.3 is current.
<radix> maybe I meant 0.1 and 0.2 :)
<WebMaven> OK. I wonder if those bugs are still extant.
<radix> Its model for transactions rather didn't impress me as well, but I don't quite remember the specifics of that
<WebMaven> Hmm. OK.
<radix> or "sessions", or whatever
<WebMaven> For Z3 integration, I'm using z3c.zalchemy
<ajmitch> stub: back up & oopsing
<WebMaven> it has both sessions and transactions.
<ajmitch> stub: put details in malone?
<stub> ajmitch: Yes, using the old ui if the new one is too broken
<WebMaven> I'll be very interested in your new infrastructure packages when they are released.
<sabdfl> can we make the OOPS system drop a note in here when it oops's?
<sabdfl> WebMaven: watch this space
<radix> :-)
<WebMaven> Haven't you noticed my hanging around here for months? ;-)
<WebMaven> Aw... I can't log in to the beta... :-(
<WebMaven> no sneak peeks for me...
<WebMaven> sabdfl: BTW, the name of your NIH ORM is already circulating... or at least what I was told the name is.
<radix> uh oh ;-)
<WebMaven> In case you haven't done the tm paperwork yet, you probably want to get that done.
<WebMaven> soon.
<sabdfl> good point!
<sabdfl> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82772 in launchpad "Oops on visiting https://code.beta.launchpad.net/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82772
<stub> But that will kill my campaign to have it called gormless!
<radix> stub: hork
<spiv> sabdfl: not sure off the top of my head.  Maybe you need to use clauseTables/prejoinClauseTables?
<sabdfl> hmm.... good idea
<sabdfl> will look at that tomorrow
<sabdfl> night!
<sabdfl> mpt_: around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82785 in launchpad "/pagetests/branches/xx-bazaar-home.txt disabled on ui-one-zero branch" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82786 in launchpad "pagetests/foaf/xx-team-home.txt disabled on ui-one-zero branch" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82787 in launchpad "pagetests/support-tracker/xx-ticket-browse-and-search.txt disabled on ui-one-zero branch" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82788 in launchpad "pagetests/team-polls/xx-votepoll.txt disabled on ui-one-zero branch" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82790 in launchpad "SSHing to non-existent subhost should give better error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82798 in launchpad ""Latest uploads" for a distrorelease shows uploads across the entire distribution on beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82798
<Bhaskar> stillproblem to download po and mo from rosttea ?? when it will fixed, i have urgent to download po
<carlos> morning
<Bhaskar> carlos: there is still problem to download po and mo from rostta
<Bhaskar> carlos: during 1 week
<carlos> yes, I'm still working on it, we did a small mistake with previous fix 
<Bhaskar> carlos: ya
<Bhaskar> carlos: upto when you will finish?
<carlos> my plan is to have it finished today but I think that will not be deployed until Monday (but will try to have it deployed today)
<carlos> it depends on having an admin around at the time the fix is ready
<Bhaskar> carlos,ok
<Bhaskar> Carlos, hoping the bug  will fixed today
<carlos> me too
<carlos> sorry for the inconvenience it's causing to you
<Bhaskar> carlos, it's ok
<mpt_> carlos, did you cherrypick a notice onto the export page to tell people that export isn't working?
<carlos> mpt_: no, we didn't
<carlos> we announce it on mailing lists
<mpt_> Ok, maybe that's something to consider next time something major breaks
<mpt_> Much easier to find right on the relevant page, than on a mailing list :-)
<stub> If that is going to me the preferred notification mechanism, we should implement machinery to do that without cherry picks (eg. a list of regexps and messages, and if the served page matches a regexp a LaunchpadBrowserNotification message is stuck on the page)
<SteveA> so, what happen with shipit
<SteveA> someone set up us the bomb
<mpt_> Yeah, but we'd also want to disable the form
<carlos> mpt_: in this case, we don't need to do it
<carlos> we store the request
<carlos> and will be handled once the fix is merged into production
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #3019 in malone "Context-free bug reporting page should also allow product bugs" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3019
<SteveA> mpt_: hi
<SteveA> mpt_: if you have a moment, please talk with jamesh about the latest "redirect to beta" work to suggest appropriate UI and wording for something
<mpt_> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> mpt_: we need wording for the message that will be on the front page of launchpad
<mpt_> carlos, ah, that's even better
<SteveA> and also for the 500 error page for beta
<mpt_> 500? or 401?
<seb128> BjornT: any idea of when the "malone send 9 mails on crashes sent by apport" bug will be fixed?
<jamesh> it'd be nice to have it on the 503 error page from apache too
<jamesh> for when the app server is dead
<BjornT> seb128: i committed a fix for it yesterday. it should be available on edge.lp.net (which apport uses to file bugs) already, but i'm not sure. if not today, then maybe tomorrow.
<seb128> BjornT: ok, thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #45196 in rosetta "Suggestions appear too late" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45196
<static> good morning launchpad
<kNo`> "karma police... arrest this man he talks in maths"... hello all ;)
<administrator__> jcolonel
<kiko> oink
<Ubugtu> New bug: #36586 in malone "please mention the source package in bug mails" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36586
<oojah> Rosetta needs an input box for when you're importing files so that you can say "I'm really sorry, I imported this file only a short while ago but I used the wrong one. Sorry for wasting your time".
<kiko> mrevell, ping?
<kiko> oojah, lol
<LarstiQ> kiko: he's talking with SteveA atm
<kiko> hokey
* LarstiQ plas some muzak for kiko
* kiko listens to silversun pickups
<mrevell> kiko-fud: Back from SteveLand.
<mrevell> LarstiQ: Thanks!
<LarstiQ> mrevell: np, being a watchful little brother is a pastime of mine ;)
<mrevell> :-D
<siretart> how does launchpad determine what packages a group maintains?
<siretart> or better, how is this list calculated? https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+packages
<siretart> NB: the team has no email address set!
<siretart> I'd like to add xine to the list of team maintained packages. how to do that?
<salgado> siretart, AFAIK, that information is obtained from the .dsc, so it seems to me that the ubuntumedia team had an email address at some point, no?
<salgado> I mean, we link a sourcepackagerelease with a given person/team based on the email address of the Uploader/Maintainer fields
<LarstiQ> ddaa: the blender vcs-imports got a change from 2 hours ago (most recent atm), so I'm fairly sure it's now working correctly. Thanks!
<ddaa> kiko-fud: okay, chalk one for me on the next monthly report, we can now effectively do vcs-imports syncs several time a day
<siretart> salgado: yes, I removed the email address at some point in the past
<salgado> siretart, what was the email address?
<siretart> motumedia@tauware.de
<siretart> salgado: I disabled the team adress, because we ended with almost all bugtraffic sent to me twice: one time via launchpad and the other time via the motumedia list
<siretart> this was quite annoying
<salgado> I can imagine
<salgado> I'm asking what the email address was because launchpad may have created a new person entry in order to associate with the packages uploaded after you removed the team's email address
<kiko> siretart, right
<siretart> so the email in the .dsc file is currently the only way to 'link' a package to a team, right? - shall I file a bug about this?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82889 in launchpad-support-tracker "Search from Answers home page doesn't work on 1.0" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82889
<flint-dude_> just one day late for the meeting
<mhb> hi all, hi carlos 
<carlos> mhb: hi
<mhb> carlos: how's rosetta lately?
<mhb> carlos: when we will be allowed to translated Feisty?
<carlos> mhb: quite well, I think. (well, except for the broken export feature... )
<carlos> mhb: we are testing the opening right now
<mhb> carlos: I've noticed your mail 
<mhb> carlos: so I thought things are moving forward
<carlos> we are having some performance problems, but I hope it will be ready next week
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82897 in malone "Bug attachments should display file-size aswell as filename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82897
<mhb> carlos: I hope too
<mhb> carlos: good luck with it
<mhb> carlos: I'll ping you later if there are any problems
<carlos> ok
<kiko> Rinchen!
<Rinchen> Kiko!
<Rinchen> Need about 10 mins sir.
<kiko> good
<kiko> 10 minutes is good
* Rinchen is dealing with contract issues. 
<Rinchen> kiko, ready. The 4311 line would be great.
<kiko> Rinchen, can you /msg it to me again?
<popey> Guys, we have a user in the support system who is getting somewhat irate with the emails
<popey> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3458
<popey> is it possible to unsubscribe him/her?
<Rinchen> He's come up on other tickets as well
<Rinchen> I wonder if someone is sub'ing him to these
<oojah> Wow
* kiko cringes at the also notified list on that ticket
<UMMASOFT> I'm from mexico, want to add two new languages to Launchpad. Chontal and Zotzil. How can I do this? Who may I contact?
<popey> yes, he has replied to other tickets also
<kiko> popey, well. it depends what he is subscribed to!
<popey> and reported a bug
<popey> can someone check his subs and un sub him from everything?
<kiko> UMMASOFT, you should talk to carlos or danilos, but the easiest thing to do is to file a new ticket -- launchpad.net/rosetta/+addticket
<popey> I kinda get the hint that he doesnt want the mail
<popey> I tried reasoning with him but he just repeats the same thing
<kiko> popey, right. but /what/ mail does he not want?
<kiko> is he a support contact, or is he on some mailing lists we're not aware of?
<popey> he replied to someone elses ticket, asking for help
<popey> he gets all the replies
<popey> no, he is a user
<popey> no, neither of those
<popey> just getting replies to his own (and other peoples) support tickets
<popey> https://answers.launchpad.net/~lowen123
<popey> those are the only two support tickets that are generating mail to them
<popey> plus the bug linked from that recent ticket :S
<kiko> popey, flacoste_lunch: can't we unsub him from 3322 and 3458?
<popey> would it work to just reject 3458?
<popey> or would that just irritate them?
<mpt> I propose a new rule: No implementing anything in Launchpad that sends mail without it containing a footer explaining how to unsubscribe.
<flacoste> mpt: good idea, that needs a spec! ;-)
<popey> +1
<flacoste> popey: i'm investigating the issue now
<popey> thank you
<mpt> flacoste, I don't think so, it's something that applies to individual features (with their own specs) that send mail
<mpt> more of a meta-requirement
<flacoste> mpt: i was just pulling your leg
<mpt> mmhmm
* popey pulls flacostes leg
<popey> *ding*
<oojah> People rarely read things unfortunately though.
<popey> true but at least it gives them the opportunity
<flacoste> popey: Lowen123 seems to have understood your message he's not subscribed to any tickets anymore
<flacoste> even the one he opened
<popey> mind you, it might rack up the spamassassin/mailscanner score with "click here to unsubscribe"
<popey> good
<popey> thanks for checking
<popey> he will get a mail if I reject it?
<flacoste> btw, when you reply to a ticket, you are only subscribed if you check the 'E-mail me future discussion about that request' checkbox
<flacoste> popey: no, he won't since he unsubscribed
<popey> ok
<popey> you sure about that?
<popey> i thought people saw all responses
<flacoste> popey: totally positive, i have a test for that in the testsuite :-)
<popey> I know I do because I am subscribed to them all
<popey> :)
* popey believes you
<mpt> popey, coincidentally, I was just discussing that spam problem in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<flacoste> also you can find which tickets someone is subscribed to by using the 'Susbcribed' report on their 'Support' page
<flacoste> we are missing a 'Support Contact of' report, i have a bug open on that
<mpt> popey, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=29041#c27
<Ubugtu> Mozilla bug 29041 in MailNews: Composition "Support mailing list management (unsubscription etc.) headers - RFC 2369" [Enhancement,New]   - Assigned to nobody@mozilla.org
<popey> flacoste: that user is still subscribed to the bug
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/82910
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82910 in Ubuntu "STOP SENDING E_MAILS TO  ME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<flacoste> popey: a! he opened a bug also!
<popey> yeah :S
<popey> I dont see any way to reject that
<popey> and I dont want to reply because he will get another mail
<flacoste> kiko: any way to unsubscribe somebody from a bug?
<flacoste> we subscribe someone else, but do we have unsubsribe someone else?
<flacoste> popey: i'll take care of this
<popey> thanks
<kiko> flacoste, not that I know of, mmmm
<flacoste> ok, i'll ask stub to do it then
<kiko> matsubara, good job
<oojah> Hmm, I can't help thinking that translating en -> en_GB should get less reward than "proper" translations :)
<flacoste> popey: lowen123 was unsubscribed from the bug and I rejected it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82938 in launchpad-bazaar "The ~vcs-imports/+registeredbranches page exceeded its hardlimit and is now broken." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82944 in rosetta "Missing <rosetta> tag in launchpad.conf for production[2,3,4]  causes oops." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82944
<matsubara> so kiko do you know what's this about: https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/oops.cgi/2007-02-01/D222?
<kiko> I know everything
<kiko> ah, how fascinating
<matsubara> haha
<matsubara> kiko: well I just reproduced on sample data
<matsubara> kiko: by using the web developer extension I cleared out all radio buttons and submitted the form
<matsubara> kiko: and it crashed just like that
<matsubara> kiko: could be a broken js or something like that? given that the user is using SeaMonkey?
<kiko> matsubara, it happens in browser bugs sometimes
<kiko> so we need to cope with it -- it's a normal situation
<matsubara> it happened on firefox 1.5.0.9 on dapper as welll
<kiko> I /think/ it can also happen when a translation page changes under your feet, matsubara 
<matsubara> like a mid-air collison kiko ?
<kiko> matsubara, exactly.
<matsubara> hmm kiko that'd explain
<kiko> I have a patch to fix that 
<kiko> if you like
<matsubara> attach to the bug and hand it over to carlos, perhaps?
<kiko> yeah why not
<kiko> what's the bug?
<matsubara> I can't  decided the summary
<matsubara> s/decided/decide/
<matsubara> have a suggestion?
<kiko> radiobutton missing from translation form causes oops
<matsubara> perfect!
<matsubara> kiko: https://beta.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/82950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82950 in rosetta "Radiobutton missing from translation form causes oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<kiko> matsubara, would be nice to include an attachment from a URL
<matsubara> attachment?
<kiko> well I had the patch in a URL
<kiko> and didn't want to save it and then push it to launchpad
<matsubara> I think it's a reported bug
<kiko> so I just linked to it from a comment
<kiko> I'm sure it is. :)
<matsubara> yes, I asked and realized what you meant.
<matsubara> I was looking for the bug. :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82950 in rosetta "Radiobutton missing from translation form causes oops" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82950
#launchpad 2007-02-03
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82974 in launchpad "branches use canonical.com which doesn't connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #82994 in ubuntu-website "Top-100 user list needed for Ubuntu partner program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82994
<Hobbsee> thanks kiko 
<kiko> welcome Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey kiko :)
<heno> how do I add a bug task for a second package?
<heno> two packages in ubuntu with the same bug?
<heno> I guess it's 'also affects Distribution' -- just not very intuitive since this is the same distro
* heno tries that
<Hobbsee> so who came up with Fooix the Wonder-Toaster?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83052 in launchpad-bazaar "Wrong upload URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83052
<chrisj> I can't checkout my bzr branch which is hosted on launchpad: bzr checkout sftp://tortoise@bazaar.canonical.com/~onboard/onboard/main
<chrisj> ssh: connect to host bazaar.canonical.com port 22: Connection timed out
<chrisj> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.canonical.com; EOF during negotiation
<chrisj> anyone know why this is happening?
<glatzor> chrisj: you have to use http for downloading
<phanatic> chrisj: there's a bug in launchpad
<phanatic> use bazaar.launchpad.net as hostname
<ddaa> yeah... sorry, will make a fix this week-end, hopefully it will be put only early next week
<manchicken> Howdy.  Are you all aware of launchpad's rendering problems in konqueror 3.5.5?
<mikl> is it possible to delete a "Series" from a Product you own?
<mikl> and if so, how...?
<mikl> I would like to get rid of https://launchpad.net/parade/ooops. 
<mikl> mdke_: what does you mask signify? Where does one sign up for Ubuntu membership
<mikl> ;)
<mdke_> mikl: you can read about it on the Ubuntu website
<mdke_> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<crimsun> manchicken: only in 3.5.5? It appears to be "ok" in 3.5.6 (feisty)
<kiko> mikl, you should file a ticket on launchpad
<kiko> I can sort out the rest
<mikl> kiko: where do I file it?
<kiko> launchpad/+addticket
<mikl> ah, yes. Launchpad meta-project :)
<kiko> mikl, meta-product, rather. :)
<mikl> bleh, i keep mixing those up :)
<kiko> who doesn't? :)
<mikl> well, the launchpad terminology is kinda complex
<mikl> not needlessly, of course, but still :)
<mikl> kiko: anyhows, thank you for helping :)
<kiko> it's complex, but it's sometimes better to be weird and unambiguous. :)
<mikl> well, given the scale of the project, it's nothing short of impossible to have a simple terminology ;)
<manchicken> crimsun: Go to someone's profile and hit F5 a few times.
<manchicken> crimsun: I can reproduce that it looks fudged consistently in that use case.
<crimsun> manchicken: I'll try that this afternoon after this meeting.
<manchicken> Righto.  Thanks.
#launchpad 2007-02-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83136 in rosetta "No way to go back to translation list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83136
<Bhaskar> there is still problem to download po and mo from rostta, when this will fixed the queue bug??
<Bhaskar> mpt, there is still problem to download po and mo from rostta, when this will fixed the queue bug??
<sladen> https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaReductionJan07  has an unfinished/unanswered question at the bottem
<sladen> mattrevell: ^^
<siretart_> sftp server on the supermirror down?
<popey> is it possible for the Ubugtu bot to announce new support requests?
<popey> i.e. the ubuntu support people would like it in a channel "#ubuntu-helpteam"
<lifeless> popey: yes, file a support request on the launchpad-bots roduct I think
<popey> a support request or bug request?
<lifeless> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+tickets
<popey> do the people who look after the bots actually read the support tickets?
<lifeless> of course
<popey> done
<popey> heh, first support ticket I have created :)
<Bhaskar> when can i download po from lunchpad, i have urgent but here is always problem in queues
<popey> http://mail.python.org/pipermail/mailman-developers/2007-February/019372.html iiiiiinteresting :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #52805 in rosetta "Remove wrong suggestions like typos etc." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52805
<chrisj> I can't check out my project which is hosted on launchpad
<chrisj> I get the following error:
<chrisj>  bzr checkout sftp://tortoise@bazaar.canonical.com/~onboard/onboard/main
<chrisj> ssh: connect to host bazaar.canonical.com port 22: Connection timed out
<chrisj> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.canonical.com; EOF during negotiation
<lifeless> chrisj: hi
<lifeless> chrisj: thats a bug, it should be 'bazaar.launchpad.net'
<chrisj> Yeah, just realised that
<chrisj> thanks
<bing> when registering a project it says "invalid URI" because i didn't have "http://" prepended to the hostname.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83265 in launchpad "List of products active in Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83265
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<stgraber> mpt: good evening :)
<mpt> Sturgeon's Law is in the hoooouuuuuse
<WebMaven> mpt: which particular 90% were you thinking of?
<mantiena> Hi all
<mantiena> it's ok, when launchpad still doesn't send my email with .po file adress after 12 hours when  wanna to download the translation from translations.launchpad.net?
<oojah> mantiena: I don't speak for launchpad, but I believe there are problems with the export queue that should be fixed soon-ish.
<oojah> As in the next few days.
<oojah> But like I said, I don't speak for launchpad.
<mantiena> oojah: there are some problems in translations export queue ?
<mpt> mantiena, yes
<WebMaven> mpt: which particular 90% were you thinking of?
<mpt> WebMaven, oh, everything
<WebMaven> Just that kind of day, huh?
<mpt> Free Software, proprietary software, help pages, weather
<ddaa> LWN comments
<WebMaven> ddaa: on what?
<ddaa> pretty much anything tangentially related to the FSF, Novell, Ubuntu, or any business.
<thumper> ddaa: evening
<ddaa> hello
<thumper> ddaa: working on sunday night?
<ddaa> not really, just trying to get a little patch in before stub does cherrypicks
<ddaa> bug 83052, really embarassing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83052 in launchpad-bazaar "Wrong upload URL" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83052 - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<thumper> yeah, I saw that one too
<kiko> heh
<mpt> ddaa, has your HCT removal branch landed?
<ddaa> mpt: no, lifeless wants me to change it not to remove the +hctstatus page on distroreleasepackage
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83304 in rosetta "Structural object heading for translation page should be the product/package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83305 in launchpad "Source package page has inappropriate <title>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83308 in launchpad "Triangle should face the other when portlet is open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83308
<mantiena> mpt: hi, are you still alive ?
<mpt> mantiena, yes
<mantiena> mpt: maybe you know when I will be able to download .po files  from rosetta ?
<mpt> mantiena, no I don't, sorry
<mpt> carlos or danilos should be able to tell you
<mantiena> danilos: maybe you know when I will be able to download .po files  from rosetta ?
<danilos> mantiena: I believe early tommorow morning (UTC), since I believe carlos fixed all the issues we had, but I can't be sure
<mantiena> danilos: should I repeat download requests, which I made ~12 hours ago ?
<danilos> mantiena: no need to, they're all stored and waiting to be processed
<mantiena> danilos: ok, thanks
<danilos> mantiena: no problem, sorry for the bother with PO downloads being broken
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83322 in malone "Times described in reference to GMT, not UT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83322
#launchpad 2008-01-28
<eddyMul> Hi. I'm (very) new to Launchpad PPA. I assume it takes some time for binary packages to "show up/get published" after I got a report of a successful build. What is the average wait time?
<Fujitsu> eddyMul: What do you mean by a report of a successful build?
<RAOF> eddyMul: It varies wildly.  From the time that you get the "launchpad has accepted foo", there's an every-15-minute publish run, then they get added to a build queue (of uncertain length).
<eddyMul> Fujitsu, RAOF: https://launchpad.net/~eddymul/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=built
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<eddyMul> Fujitsu, RAOF: nvm. the binary package just showed up. I guess launchpad is pretty quick
<eddyMul> :)
<Fujitsu> It would have been published at xx:40, where xx is the current hour in your favourite timezone.
<Fujitsu> They should be published at :00, :20, :40.
<eddyMul> Fujitsu: I see. Since this is my first time submitting a package to PPA, I want to make sure I "wait accordingly"
<ubotu> New bug: #186548 in rosetta "Still an "iterable argument required" on Slovenian translation import" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186548
<kitofhawaii> hi where do i go for help if i need for our ubuntu team launchpad to be taken over from a hostile member who has ownership of it?
<Fujitsu> kitofhawaii: Your best bet is probably to file a question on the launchpad project.
<kitofhawaii> Fujitsu: thank you :)
<kitofhawaii> ok have to get jono to vouch for it...
<doko> hmm, can't submit/open new bug reports, see OOPS-758EB48 ...
<elmo> doko: try on !edge
<Fujitsu> doko: Is this through apport?
<doko> Fujitsu: no, plain browser; elmo: thanks, works
<elmo> doko: please open a bug?  I'll follow up, I know what commit broke it
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<elmo> (s/know/think I know/)
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<doko> elmo: #186564
<intellectronica> doko: did you try to attach a file at the same time as filing the bug?
 * mpt tries to think of a nice synonym for "wankery"
<doko> intellectronica: no
<intellectronica> doko: thanks (I'm asking because I think the bug that caused your OOPS is part of the work on a new feature which will allow you to attach a file at the same time as submitting a new bug).
<ubotu> New bug: #186564 in malone "OOPS with edge.launchpad.net while submitting a report" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186564
<mpt> arrrgh
 * Fujitsu wonders why mpt sounds so like a cat being strangled.
<mpt> because I just fell victim to bug 186564 :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186564 in malone "OOPS with edge.launchpad.net while submitting a report" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186564 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<Fujitsu> Aha.
<ubotu> New bug: #186567 in launchpad "Message when approved for a team refers to "status of your" non-existent "membership"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186567
<Fujitsu> mpt: Is an email subject of `X made an admin by Y' your creation? It seems to not really fit with the rest of Launchpad's text.
<mpt> Fujitsu, no, sabdfl takes care of designing the team-related e-mail headers 
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Aloha> how do you add blueprints to launchpad teams?
<Fujitsu> Aloha: Blueprints are created on a project or distribution, not a team.
<Aloha> Fujitsu, ok
<Aloha> what do teams have a blueprints page then?
<Fujitsu> Those are blueprints that are related to the team. Blueprints that the team is subscribed or assigned to, for example.
<Aloha> Fujitsu, gotcha. thnx
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #186587 in malone "Bug trackers listing should be a single-column page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186587
<ubotu> New bug: #186588 in malone "Bug-reporting guidelines presentation is unsightly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186588
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Can't report bugs on edge.launchpad.net? Go to <https://launchpad.net/> and turn off redirection. || Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 31 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> New bug: #186602 in rosetta "Can't setup Asturian language as default on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186602
<ubotu> New bug: #186607 in malone "Distribution Package Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186607
<ubotu> New bug: #186611 in malone "Milestone Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186611
<ubotu> New bug: #186612 in malone "Product Series Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186612
<ubotu> New bug: #186613 in malone "Distribution Series Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186613
<ubotu> New bug: #186614 in malone "Project Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186614
<ubotu> New bug: #186615 in malone "Product Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186615
<ubotu> New bug: #186616 in malone "Distribution Structural Subscriptions for Bugs" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186616
<ubotu> New bug: #186619 in malone "Convert Product Bug Contact to Structural Subscriptions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186619
<ubotu> New bug: #186620 in malone "Convert Distribution Bug Contact to Structural Subscriptions" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186620
 * Fujitsu drowns.
 * elmo frowns
<coolbhavi> How to make my email addresses publicly viewable in Launchpad?
<coolbhavi> Help please
<Fujitsu> coolbhavi: See https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<Fujitsu> The first checkbox.
<coolbhavi> Thanks Fujitsu
<no0tic> hi, I'm trying to add myself to planet ubuntu, committing to bazaar replies
<no0tic> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/06/74/.bzr/branch/lock/giagxml1b7.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/06/74/.bzr/branch/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/06/74/.bzr/branch/lock/held already exist
<ubotu> New bug: #186660 in launchpad "Launchpad shouldn't store wiki names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186660
<ubotu> New bug: #186661 in launchpad "SQLObject prejoins aren't documented anywhere in the project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186661
<Rinchen> Bug #186667
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186667 in malone "New report a bug info box for Ubuntu intrusive and annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186667
<ubotu> New bug: #186667 in malone "New report a bug info box for Ubuntu intrusive and annoying" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186667
<ubotu> New bug: #186683 in soyuz "PPA index page does not handle invalid GET values properly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186683
<mdz> https://edge.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.3 -> redirection limit exceeded
<mdz> is it only me?
<mdz> (old URL from a bug comment)
<intellectronica> mdz: if you remove the /distros/ bit it works fine. definitely a but
<mdz> intellectronica: should I file a bug?
<mdz> presumably backward compatibility for old URLs is meant to be preserved
<intellectronica> mdz: yup
<intellectronica> oh, i think that url pattern is still supported, at least for backwards compatibility
<ubotu> New bug: #186702 in launchpad "Fields defined in interfaces should be reusable or copiable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186702
<jkakar> Is the 'summary' section on a project's +announce page intended to contain a lot of content?
<jkakar> Crap.
<jkakar> My bug report is causing OOPS and OOPS and not getting filed.
<matsubara> jkakar: as a workaround use launchpad.net instead of edge
<matsubara> jkakar: the cause is likely to be bug 186564
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186564 in malone "OOPS with edge.launchpad.net while submitting a report without an attachment" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186564 - Assigned to Graham Binns (gmb)
<jkakar> Woah, what a weird bug. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #186752 in launchpad "announcements feed on front page of launchpad.net does not correspond to front page news" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186752
<ubotu> New bug: #186792 in launchpad "hook up welcome message for new subscribers" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186792
<Aloha> can we add copyrighted images in packages to the ppa, or do they have to be public domain?
<ScottK> Aloha: Depends on the license associated with the images.
<ScottK> They have to be distributable.
<Aloha> gotcha
<Aloha> so like creative commons
<LaserJock> cprov: got a sec?
<hexmode> I'm confused: How can I add files for .../+download? 
<hexmode> for example, to here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ihris-manage/+download
<kiko> hexmode, add it to a product release
<hexmode> looking
<kiko> hexmode, visit a series page (such as /trunk) and then navigate to the release
<LaserJock> kiko: hola
<cprov> LaserJock: sure
<LaserJock> cprov: I was just ask a little about package overview pages
<LaserJock> I just left a comment on bug #73116 with most of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 73116 in soyuz "Source package pages don't describe what the package is for" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/73116
<cprov> LaserJock: ok, give me a URL
<LaserJock> but basically I think it'd really be helpful for developers and even users if the overview pages where a bit more descriptive about the package itself
<LaserJock> they are already doing good from a publishing perspective
<LaserJock> but they give basically no information about the package itself
<LaserJock> I just wondered what thoughts you had about that
<cprov> LaserJock: well, we can't do much since sources have no description in the debian metadata format
<cprov> LaserJock: once we have binaries it gets better https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bum/2.1.10-1
<LaserJock> that is true
<LaserJock> but I'm wondering if we can kinda move some of that information "uphill"
<LaserJock> there are a lot of packages that only produce a single binary, those would be trivial
<LaserJock> for multiple binaries it's definitely more vague to talk about a description
<cprov> LaserJock: It's feasible, but it could be sorted in a proper way if we use the 'packaging' link to the corresponding project
<LaserJock> it seems to me that the source overview page is "primary" target for people wanting info on the package
<LaserJock> and so it should include a lot of the information
<LaserJock> rather than having to click around
<LaserJock> I still often have to more or less randomly click around to get some information
<LaserJock> well, I think "packaging" links are only proper if there's a corresponding project around
<cprov> LaserJock: https://edge.launchpad.net/bum has the information what is "bum" ... even if we present the binaries description it will only describe what the packages are, not what "bum" is
<LaserJock> well, generally the short descriptions are even fairly ok, but the long descriptions for sure are good info
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, it's only available if we have a corresponding product/project
<ScottK> Of course that info may or may not relate to what either upstream or the Ubuntu package have to say about it.
<cprov> right, but as I mentioned before, ubuntu/debian says nothing about the source, we have to wait for the binaries to show up
<LaserJock> ScottK: that's a good point, I've seen a lot of projects that have no info and are basically useless
<LaserJock> cprov: right, but from our perspective there's not much difference. If I apt-cache showsrc <pkg> I get all the info
<LaserJock> in some sense the source package page should inherit this stuff from the binaries
<LaserJock> if that makes any sense
<cprov> LaserJock: no, you don't get summary/description by using "apt-cache showsrc"
<LaserJock> sorry, that's right
<LaserJock> apt-cache show will
<crimsun> right, because it makes no sense.  They're only appropriate for binary packages.
<cprov> LaserJock: a sourcepackagerelease, basically stores what is shipped in the DSC
<LaserJock> cprov: right, and I'm saying that it'd be nice if we got more than that
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, I know we can present the binaries summary when they are available.
<kiko> cprov, LaserJock is saying "never mind that we store things as dsc and binaries. present stuff that is useful to the user."
<LaserJock> basically yeah
<LaserJock> the +source page is the entry point into that package and yet often has the least  amount of useful information
<LaserJock> because a lot of the goodies reside in the binaries
<LaserJock> and specific version pages
<hexmode> kiko: tyvm for the release help
#launchpad 2008-01-29
<spiv> Hmm, I just got an OOPS when filing a bug.
<spiv> OOPS-759EA12
<kiko> spiv, known bug, use launchpad until edge is refreshed
<spiv> kiko: ta
<kiko> it's fixed already btw -- an issue with the attachments
<spiv> Yeah, I saw the traceback.  It looked pretty shallow.
<spiv> (I'm a bit surprised it passed the test suite, but I assume that's already been investigated)
<kiko> well, the issue is that testbrowser doesn't simulate a browser very well in this case
<spiv> Ah.
<kiko> it doesn't send the field for an empty field input; a regular browser sends an empty string (usually)
<spiv> Heh, productino just gave me a timeout on the same report :P
<spiv> (OOPS-759E73)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/759E73
<kiko> that's another problem
<kiko> reload!
<spiv> I already did, do you want another OOPS code? :P
<spiv> Fourth reload appears to be the charm.
<spiv> Next time I'll probably just use email...
<kiko> it's a problem we have to fix for this cycle
<kiko> anyway
<spiv> kiko-zzz: g'night
<Legendario> had the following error when uploading a package to my PPA and can't find out why: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53923/
<Legendario> can anyone help me out? No one on the #ubuntu-motu could
<Legendario> before you guys ask me, that's the .dsc file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53924/
<cprov> Legendario: does your orig matches the one in ubuntu PRIMARY archive, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/musictracker/0.4.1-1 ?
<cprov> Legendario: also, you should use a version higher than the one published in ubuntu archive if you want the package to be easily installable.
<LaserJock> cprov: his package isn't in Ubuntu
<cprov> LaserJock: I know but PPA reuses origs from the primary archive.
<LaserJock> right, that's what I'm saying
<LaserJock> the orig isn't in Ubuntu
<LaserJock> so it shouldn't be an issue, right?
<LaserJock> oohhh, wait a sec
<LaserJock> it is in Ubuntu
<Legendario> sorry, but i am not understanding it...
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, it is in ubuntu
<LaserJock> it didn't show up in my search initially
<LaserJock> that changes everything
<cprov> Legendario: you have to use the same orig.tar.gz available in ubuntu for musictracker or bump the version of your (but AFAICS it's the same upstream)
<cprov> LaserJock: yup
<LaserJock> cprov: that's why #ubuntu-motu couldn't figure it out ;-)
<Legendario> the ppa rejects source files which are different from the one that can be on the launchpad. Is it right?
<LaserJock> Legendario: the PPA uses the .orig.tar.gz from Ubuntu if it exists
<cprov> Legendario: different contents for the same filename ...
<LaserJock> and it has to have the same Md5sum as your .orig.tar.gz
<cprov> Legendario: it's a feature, in fact, it allows you to save bandwidth and do not include the orig in you upload.
<LaserJock> Legendario: so just make sure to get the .orig.tar.gz from Launchpad when you're working on your package
<Legendario> LaserJock, if there is one on Launchpad, right?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> that's why I asked you 1.5 hrs ago if the package was already in Ubuntu :-)
<Legendario> LaserJock, the problem is that i often make a search on the launchpad home and just can't find something which is already there
<LaserJock> well, don't use the launchpad home search, that's your first problem :-)
<Legendario> what should i use?
<LaserJock> when you are looking for a package use https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Legendario> isn't it supposed to be shown on the search?
<LaserJock> not on the home page
<LaserJock> that's a search of projects, which is utterly confusing
<Legendario> ok. thanks
<Legendario> LaserJock, do i have to go through all the packaging process againg?
<Legendario> cprov, can u answer me this, please?
<cprov> Legendario: yes, the .diff, the DSC and .changes will be different 
<cprov> Legendario:  just replace the orig you had with the one you've downloaded from LP and run 'debuild -S' on you old unpackaged directory
<cprov> Legendario: yes, you don't need to upload the orig again (the the lack of '-sa' in the debuild line)
<Legendario> cprov, ok. that's easier than editing all the files on the /debian folder again...
<cprov> Legendario: yes, easier is good :) don't forget to tweak you version a bit otherwise apt won't be able to install it w/o modifying the repository priorities.
<cprov> Legendario: call it 0.4.1-2~ppa1 (higher than ubuntu version but lower than the next candidate)
<Legendario> the version on launchpad is on the hardy universe, is it right?
<Legendario> cprov
<cprov> Legendario: yes, check https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/musictracker/0.4.1-1
<cprov> Legendario: but your PPA version will be overridden to 'main' component
<Legendario> cprov, i didn't understand. sorry. My version is the same 0.4.1, so how do i change the name of it?
<cprov> Legendario: you mean "change the version number" (the name word is confusing in this context)
<cprov> Legendario: change the entry in debian/changelog to the version you want. `dch` is your friend.
<Legendario> cprov, yes. the version number
<Legendario> cprov, could u try to explaim me better why is changing the version number necessary?
<cprov> Legendario: because if you have 2 packages with the same name & version apt wouldn't know which one to install
<Legendario> cprov, ok, thanks
<cprov> Legendario: np
<ubotu> New bug: #186900 in rosetta "timeouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186900
 * jtv is off to lunch
<Aloha> i can't run debuild -S because it complains about binary files being changed. how do i remedy this?
<RAOF> Don't modify binary files?
<Aloha> RAOF, um anyway to _fix_ it? ;)
<RAOF> Well, what is modifying the binary files?
<RAOF> What files are being modified?
<RAOF> It's often a good fallback to just unpack the upstream tarball over the top of your source package.
<Odd_Bloke> IIUC from #bzr, Aloha is the upstream.
<Aloha> yeah
<RAOF> Ooooooh, upstream bzr dev?  Awesome :)
<Odd_Bloke> Not for bzr, for whatever it is that he's packaging.
<Odd_Bloke> Again, IIUC. :p
<Aloha> whats IIUC?
<RAOF> So, the problem is: a package is basically the original tarball + a patch to that (which contains the debian directory).  When constructing that patch, dpkg-buildpackage will fail if there's a binary file in your source package tree that is different to the one found in the original tarball.
<Aloha> yeah
<Aloha> im wondering where to go from there
<RAOF> Well, what binaries are in the upstream tarball?
<RAOF> (This is a trick question ;))
<RAOF> And why have you changed them?
<Aloha> because i am editing the code
<Odd_Bloke> Aloha: If I Understand Correctly
<Aloha> binaries are graphic files used in the program
<RAOF> Aloha: Aaah, right.
<RAOF> So, you probably want to uuencode the images.
<Aloha> why? i have a dh_install that moves them to /usr/share/pixmaps
<RAOF> Which will convert them to text.
<RAOF> Aloha: Because you can't add or change binary files in the packaging? :)
<Aloha> oh
<Aloha> why not?
<RAOF> Because dpkg cannot represent binary diffs.
<Aloha> gotcha. that makes sense
<RAOF> And all the things you change/add in the tarball are stored in a gzipped diff.
<Aloha> it also complains about .bzr directory cause i started controlling with bzr after i created first package
<Aloha> maybe i shouldjust tarball my current directory and dh_make that
<RAOF> Aloha: What sort of project is it?
<RAOF> As you're upstream, you should be aware that people will expect certain things from release tarballs.  Such as not having .bzr directories in them :)
<Aloha> RAOF, simple ruby/gtk program
<RAOF> So your build system is pretty simple.  Do you have any build system at all?
<Aloha> RAOF, ok can i automate that or just remove .bzr from source release?
<Aloha> RAOF, nope i just use dh_install for images and one shell script and a .desktop file
<RAOF> Just remove .bzr from your source release.
<mpt> Goooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Aloha> RAOF, so i guess re tarballing and running dh_make on it is best bet yeah?
<RAOF> Yeah. Or just copying your existing debian directory.
<Aloha> mpt, its only 10:30pm here ;)
<Aloha> RAOF, oh into existing tarball? didn't even think of that heh
<RAOF> That shouldn't be in your release tarball - unless this package will only ever be useful for Ubuntu, you shouldn't make it unnecessarily difficult for other distributions to use your code :)
<mtaylor> Aloha: the bzr-builddeb I was discussing earlier will make you tarballs withouth .bzr dirs and stuff
<Aloha> RAOF, im not trying to make a release tarball im just trying to use debuild -S to generate .changes file so i can upload to PPA
<Aloha> mtaylor, cool thnx
<mpt> Aloha, Samoa? Tuvalu?
<Aloha> mpt, you mean my location?
<Aloha> mpt, well... the name will give you a hint ;)
<Aloha> RAOF, cool i just added files to original tarball and it worked. thnx
<Aloha> ppa said it might reject it due to it tryng to upload new original tarball.. i guess i'll wait and see
<mpt> Aloha, ah, aloha ahiahi
 * Aloha likes ahi poke
<Aloha> dang
<Aloha> it rejected it
<Aloha> should i have a seperate build and packaging directory?
<Aloha> mrevell, hihi :)
<mrevell> Aloha: Aloha!
<Hobbsee> mrevell!
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Howdy
<Aloha> how i do upgrade my code from 0.1 to 0.2?
<Aloha> i renamed the directory, created a new tarball and edited the changelog. is that the right way to do it?
<Hobbsee> mpt: yes, there is a bug.
<mpt> Hobbsee, what?
<Hobbsee> mpt: you asked me a couple of days ago if there was a bug for the lack of a queue UI for ppa.
<Hobbsee> the answer is yes, there is
<mpt> ok
<mpt> well, obviously, I know it's a bug, I think I aasked whether it was reported :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: that's what i was answering.  yes there is :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/155758)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155758 in soyuz "Global PPA +builds would be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<mpt> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #187013 in malone ""You have been subscribed to this bug" is misleading if you subscribed yourself" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187013
<ubotu> New bug: #187018 in launchpad "html links to older source files are pointing to nowhere" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187018
<Hobbsee> dupe
<Hobbsee> i thought they fixed that.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: what's the master bug # for that?
<kiko> one of my favorite bugs is making that stop 404ing
<Hobbsee> doko: there is no current solutions to that
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh?
<Hobbsee> s/solutions/solution/
<kiko> yeah, it's a bug that the page is 404ed
<ubotu> New bug: #187028 in launchpad "The count by launchpad page id should display 0 instead of None and the section moved below the initial stats" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187028
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, doko: You can find old sources through the queue.
 * Fujitsu digs up the bug number.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you can?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I've done it, so I presume so.
<Hobbsee> nice
<Fujitsu> Bug #179028
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179028 in soyuz "+files doesn't work for removed SPRs" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179028 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> New bug: #187031 in malone "Adding an attachment when filing a bug should only send out one email notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187031
<ubotu> New bug: #187033 in launchpad "Use color codes for oops reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187033
<ubotu> New bug: #187036 in launchpad "Oops reports should aim to report in the first few lines of the report the most interesting information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187036
<ubotu> New bug: #187093 in launchpad "Unable to unsubscribe a user from an "Answer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187093
<alex-weej> is bug dependency on the todo list for launchpad or is it intentionally omitted?
<kiko> alex-weej, it's kinda intentionally omitted, but we'd like to be able to indicate 'related bugs"
<alex-weej> hm
<alex-weej> the dependency system with blueprints is pretty good
<alex-weej> and it's a good way to track abstract higher level problems 
<kiko> and I think that's the right level of granularity for dependency
<kiko> bugs, they are usually much finer-grained
<lbm> i am still not able to merge my accounts
<lbm> OOPS-759D2129
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/759D2129
<kiko> lbm, hmmmm. ping me in 5 minutes.
<lbm> kiko, i will do that, thanks
<kiko> when's the first you tried lbm?
<lbm> well, the merge token was mailed to me september last year
<lbm> 25th
<lbm> i've tried well, like 10 times since afair
<kiko> lbm, wow, why didn't you say so before.
<lbm> kiko, well i mentioned it inhere in september :)
<lbm> but i forgot about it
<matsubara> kiko: is it related to bug 162510?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162510 in launchpad "Merging people times out updating POSubmission and POMsgSet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162510
<kiko> matsubara, in this case it's TranslationMessage
<kiko> but yes.
<kiko> similar
<kiko> lbm, I'm going to run parts of the merge manually with mthaddon 
<kiko> lbm, when that sort of thing happens, please ask a question in answers.l.n
<kiko> lbm, please retry. if it times out, give me the OOPS code again.
<matsubara> kiko: there's no posubmission and pomsgset anymore
<kiko> matsubara, touché! you mock me in front of my enemies!!!
<lbm> kiko: i will do that
<lbm> "The accounts have been merged successfully."
<lbm> wuhu
<kiko> lbm, rock on
<kiko> thanks mthaddon, one more down!
<lbm> so, is everything merged or do you still need to do some manually?
<mthaddon> cool
<kiko> lbm, it's all good
<Laibsch> I am getted repeated rejects with "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<lbm> i'm curious, what happened?
<Laibsch> I verified the md5sums and everything is OK
<lbm> kiko, thanks
<Laibsch> What is the likely problem?
<kiko> lbm, it timed out because you're such a prolific translator. :)
<lbm> kiko, oh, i guess that's a good thing :)
<arnetheduck> thumper, hi...the svn import for dcplusplus has been running for more than a week now - is that still normal+
<thumper> arnetheduck: it had failed with a connection error after days of running
<thumper> arnetheduck: I've poked it again, sometimes this helps
<arnetheduck> thumper, hm, sounds like that import tool could use some love then...for example to support partial imports (I guess it imports revision by revision to also get the history into bazaar)...
<thumper> arnetheduck: yes it does need some love
<arnetheduck> thumper, what is it written in / can it be downloaded? maybe I can to a quick patch...
<thumper> arnetheduck: it is the cscvs project on Launchpad
<kiko> arnetheduck, it does do partial imports, though 
<kiko> thumper, arnetheduck: it's actually https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<thumper> yeah, the big hurdle is the initial import
<arnetheduck> kiko, well, it doesn't seem to be working very well - maybe it fails on the first import if all of the import doesn't go well?
<kiko> arnetheduck, right, that's exactly what happens.
<arnetheduck> kiko, right, that maybe makes sense if you run the script manually, but in the launchpad case where the script is run on schedule, wouldn't it make more sense to either get a few revisions at a time or a single revision at a time until it fails?
<arnetheduck> thumper, kiko, I though that script imported into bazaar whereas it seems to be made for cvs / arch?
<kiko> arnetheduck, don't read the README. it's actually for bzr.
<kiko> arnetheduck, as you see it needs some love.
<thumper> arnetheduck: it was originally in the dawn of time
<arnetheduck> so erm...why isn't something like bzr-svn used?
<arnetheduck> or svn2bzr?
<thumper> arnetheduck: histerical raisins, we are looking at other tools
<thumper> arnetheduck: right now though we are looking at better infrastructure to report failures, and improve communcition and information dissemination to people interested in imports
<kiko> arnetheduck, thumper: one of the problems with using svn2bzr is that it is not well-suited to continuous imports
<kiko> and bzr-svn only support svn, not CVS which is one of our targets
<kiko> migrating to a new system is also painful because the historical revision ids will be incompatible between systems 
<arnetheduck> kiko, thumper, ouch, that script is really hairy, particularily since 90% seems to be aimed at things not having to do with bzr imports...
 * thumper ndos
 * thumper nods
<arnetheduck> thumper, can you give me the command line that is run on the initial import?
<thumper> arnetheduck: I'll have to go and look at it
<thumper> I don't know off the top of my head
<arnetheduck> thumper, I have no intentions of doing any big things on that script but this way maybe I can find a quick fix for the initial import issue at least...
<arnetheduck> thumper, gotta go, I'll be back later - if you happen to find that command line you're welcome to send it to duckspammer@gmail.com
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=clearsilver  lots of dups? ?
<ubotu> New bug: #187170 in launchpad "Message.owner is nullable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187170
<don_> hi, somebody here?
<don_> i have a question: is it possible to make a search/replace on a whole package translation? turns out there's one unappropriate word i repeatedly chose...
<Rinchen> don_, the easiest way I know of is to export the package, fix it, and then import it back in
<don_> ah ok. i'll take a look at that (it's the dpgk, long one ) :)
<don_> thanks though!
<don_> btw: mi ĵus sendis retpoŝton al vi!
<Rinchen> don_, kaj mi ankxau vi!
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> al vi
<Rinchen> I am sooo out of practice. 
<don_> =) well, luckiliy it's easy to pick up :)
<don_> jam respondis
<don_> (mi)
#launchpad 2008-01-30
<jjesse> i never remember these simple things, if there is a lock is bzr break-lock or force break-lock?
<mwh> jjesse: that doesn't seem like an actual question
<jjesse> mwh: if i get a locking problem, how do i break it?
<jjesse> bzr force break-lock?
<mwh> bzr break-lock
<jjesse> do i have to be the one who has it locked?
<mwh> uh, i don't think so
<mwh> you need to be able to write to the branch
<mwh> (but i'd hope that was obvious)
<mwh> it may work better over sftp rather than bzr+ssh
<jjesse> mwh: ok will try that
<dcode> is there any plan to ever release the source of launchpad?  or is it to remain IP of Canonical?
<dcode> sorry if that's a dupe...I didn't seem to be connected
<Hobbsee> eventually, is the plan
<dcode> okay....I wasn't looking for a date or anything....just the general idea of the plan
<dcode> that's cool though....it's the cleanest project tool I've used to date by far...I love it
<musashi> are there any admins here that can look into some inappropriate posts on answers?
<musashi> see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23430
<musashi> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23366
<musashi> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23439
<musashi> and others by aznmhc see rather pointless
<musashi> s/see/seem
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: please see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~mhc7791
<skyfaller_ppc> hey folks... the person who is "team owner"
<skyfaller_ppc> on my "team
<skyfaller_ppc> has gone missing
<skyfaller_ppc> do you folks know who I should talk to to get admin powers in his place?
<skyfaller_ppc> it's https://launchpad.net/~fcowebteam  if you're curious
<Fujitsu> skyfaller_ppc: Ask a question on the launchpad project, as no admins appear to be around.
<skyfaller_ppc> Fujitsu: could you give me a link?
<Fujitsu> skyfaller_ppc: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<skyfaller_ppc> Fujitsu: thanks! :)
<Laibsch> I am getted repeated rejects with "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive. Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<Laibsch> I verified the md5sums and everything is OK
<Laibsch> What is the likely problem?
<Laibsch> s/getted/getting/
<stdin> Laibsch: have you uploaded anything to the repository (I'm guessing PPA?) before?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: is an .orig.tar.gz referenced in the source.changes?
<Laibsch> stdin: yes
<Laibsch> worked fine
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive
<Laibsch> I deleted the failed packages now
<stdin> Laibsch: are you trying to upload another version or the same one but for another version of ubuntu?
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: I don't think so, let me check
<Laibsch> stdin: this is about qemu
<Laibsch> stdin: I had been trying for different version
<Laibsch> s
<Laibsch> Let me prepare the thing and put it up on a webserver so you guys can take a look
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: which version of qemu are you uploading?
<Laibsch> 0.9.1
<Laibsch> but a patched version
<Laibsch> http://oz.leggewie.org/wip/
<Laibsch> the qemu stuff in there
<stdin> what's the version in debian/changelog ?
<Laibsch> stdin: http://oz.leggewie.org/wip/qemu_0.9.1-0oh1ubuntu1_source.changes
<Laibsch> 0.9.1-0oh1ubuntu1
<Laibsch> What I did to prepare this is "debchange && debuild -S && dput -f ../qemu*.changes"
<stdin> ahh, you need "debuild -S -sa" to make sure the source is uploaded too
<stdin> also, why -0oh1ubuntu1 ?
<Hobbsee> stdin: it's native...
<stdin> as opposed to  "-0ubuntu1~ppa1"
<stdin> Hobbsee: ah, duh :P
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: do you have a crappyconnection?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> not at all
<Laibsch> stdin: I am fairly new to packaging debs
<Laibsch> ipks only so far ;-)
 * Laibsch will try -sa
<stdin> Laibsch: did you create an orig.tar.gz ?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> there was none
<Hobbsee> if it's native, there won't *be* an orig.tar.gz
<Laibsch> what is native?
<stdin> Hobbsee: it's not supposed to be native afaik
<Hobbsee> stdin: by version number, though...
<Laibsch> guys, what is native?
<Laibsch> stdin: -sa is not documented in "man debuild"
<stdin> Laibsch: "man dpkg-buildpackage"
<stdin> debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage (amongst other things)
<stdin> Laibsch: you need to move debian out of the qemu directory, then "mv qemu qemu-0.9.1" then make an orig.tar.gz "tar czf qemu_0.9.1.orig.tar.gz qemu-0.9.1" then move the debian dir back in and rebuild the package. a native package is one that is build for debian only, it has no .orig.tar.gz and no diff.gz
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Thanks for the explanation
<stdin> you may also want to change the version, bacause -0oh1ubuntu1 won't be replaced by an official -0ubuntu1
<Laibsch> I think I was kind of going for the native version even for non-native packages
<stdin> it's a good idea to add "~ppa1" to the end too
<Laibsch> Uploading the complete source makes sure it is available ;-)
<stdin> Laibsch: if it's native, then every time you change something, you need to re-upload the whole source again
<stdin> that's why you'll only see some small packages that are native
<Laibsch> what would be a good version?
<stdin> personally, I'd go for "0.9.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1"
<Laibsch> 0.9.1-0ubuntu1-oh~ppa1
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> OK, thank you for the suggestion
<stdin> what's with you and the "oh"'s? :p
<Laibsch> I want the oh in there as an indication for openedhand
<Laibsch> The guys preparing all the qemu patches
<stdin> Laibsch: then have it "0.9.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~openhand1" or "0.9.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~oh1" ;)
<Laibsch> Basically, I just package " svn co http://svn.o-hand.com/repos/misc/trunk qemu-packaging"
<stdin> a good way to do that is to have a svn copy, then "cp svn-dir working-dir; find working-dir -type d -name ".svn" -exex rm -r {} +" then "mv working-dir package-version"
<stdin> then you can tar it up into an orig.tar.gz and create your debian stuff after
<Fujitsu> stdin: What's wrong with `svn export'?
<stdin> Fujitsu: nothing, if it works. I'd had some problems with it a while ago and just got into the habit of doing it manually
<Laibsch> BTW, another question if I may, how do I easily create packages for all ubuntu versions from the same source?
<Laibsch> dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy
<Laibsch> Just debchange and replace the version?
<Fujitsu> You'll need to change the version string and release in the changelog.
<Fujitsu> One would normally dch -i, set the release to gutsy, and append ~gutsy1 to the version.
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<Laibsch> It seems debuild made a native package again
<Laibsch> What do I need to name the orig tar for version  0.9.1-0oh1~ubuntu1 ?
<stdin> qemu-0.9.1.orig.tar.gz
<Laibsch> Ah, thanks
<carlos> morning
<Laibsch> I guess I am back to square one
<Laibsch> The tar file is not being uploaded, it seems
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/
<Laibsch> Why is the orig.tar.gz not referenced in *.changes?
<Laibsch> Do I need the -sa switch?
<stdin> yes
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<stdin> you may have to bump the version in order for it to upload, or remove the old package (which will take time to actually be removed)
<coolbhavi>  hi
<coolbhavi>  I cant access launchpad...
<coolbhavi> It comes connected to launchpad and then no activity
<coolbhavi> I can access other sites
<coolbhavi> its happening from past 3 hours
<coolbhavi> Launchpad page opening is mighty slow..
<intellectronica> coolbhavi: really? any URL, or anything specifically?
<kiko> coolbhavi, sounds like problems with your internet connectivity
<kiko> coolbhavi, have you tried to "mtr launchpad.net" and seeing what the packet loss looks like?
<coolbhavi> No 
<coolbhavi> Not a problem with my internet connectivity
<oojah> Seems to be working fine here.
<coolbhavi> --- launchpad.net ping statistics ---
<coolbhavi> 68 packets transmitted, 34 received, 50% packet loss, time 67258ms
<coolbhavi> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 422.024/435.886/459.624/11.294 ms
<kiko> 50% packet loss is pretty high coolbhavi
<kiko> you can use mtr to figure out where it is happening
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> OK
<coolbhavi> vanadium.canonical.com 51.7% packet loss
<coolbhavi> Any suggestions?
<simira> Beklager at dette har tatt lang tid! Det har stoppet opp litt med administrasjonen i teamet. HÃ¥per du fortsatt vil bidra med oversettelser!
<simira> oops
<simira> sorry, mipaste
<mgunes> is marking blueprints as obsoleted no longer possible, or can it be done only by the drafter?
<ubotu> New bug: #187285 in soyuz "queue reject fails with TypeError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187285
<intellectronica> mgunes: no, it should be possible to mark blueprints as obsolete, as long as you have the permissions to set the blueprints' status
<intellectronica> mgunes: more specifically, what are you looking at?
<mgunes> intellectronica, just figured that out, thank you.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Morning mpt.
<kiko> yo mpt 
<Hobbsee> evening mpt 
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 31 Jan 2008, 1400UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ubotu> New bug: #187297 in rosetta "po-files exported from rosetta contain insufficient information about translator credits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187297
<Hobbsee> now, why can't i search bzr branches?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What fields would you search on?
<Fujitsu> Or, where are you trying to search?
<Hobbsee> hm, by name of the branch, or by project i think
<Hobbsee> i thought we used to have a search for it
<Hobbsee> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/
<Hobbsee> or at least a "filter by: <box>"
<Fujitsu> Hm, you're right. It used to be a textbox followed by a status selector.
<Fujitsu> I guess 1.2.1 fixed that.
<Hobbsee> fsvo "fixed".  how was it broken?
<Hobbsee> in fact, being able to filter by the first 5 options in that dropdown look good...
<Hobbsee> ie, automagically filter if "hardy" is in the title, project name, lifecycle status (yes, i know there are easier ways to do it), branhc name, or register name.
<Hobbsee> project or name would be the most useful
<kiko> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: guess thumper did away with it in one of the previous month's changes. file a bug on him, I'm sure he'll get it
<Hobbsee> kiko: ...yay.  will do
 * Hobbsee wonders how one accidently does away with features.
<Fujitsu> kiko: You don't happen to know what criteria Launchpad uses to decide if a branch is to be marked as dormant, do you?
<kiko> Hobbsee, one doesn't use them, doesn't check if other users do, and removes them. it's pretty easy.
<ubotu> New bug: #187312 in launchpad "Standalone global announcements page doesn't seem useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187312
<kiko> Fujitsu, I don't -- it used to be just abandoned branches, and there's no hint in the page help.
<Fujitsu> I did try to check the page help, and was rather surprised to see there was actually some there, albeit not useful for this.
<Fujitsu> I presume it's something to do with how recently the branch has been updated, or it would be redundant with the status selector.
<kiko> Fujitsu, agreed. time to ask a question on launchpad-bazaar and get thumper to update the page help <wink>
<Fujitsu> The latter being achieved by filing a bug?
<Fujitsu> Um, is /people/+teamlist not respecting the inactive/merged flag? I see a few that seem to have been merged with others, so 404.
<kiko> Fujitsu, bug too
<ingrediant> http://PRIVAT-GEKNIPST.dnsdojo.net/?id=5420a7e0
<ScottK> I'm bug contact for a package and now on a team that's bug contact for the same package.  I get two copies of the bugmail.  Bug or Feature?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: bug
<Hobbsee> oh, hmm
 * Hobbsee can't see how that would be intentional.
 * Hobbsee can't see how removing search dialog boxes are intentional though, either.
<Hobbsee> mpt: are there efforts going on to make the launchpad tables act the same way?  ie, click on a column, and they sort by that column?
<Hobbsee> having some that do, and some that don't is confusing
<Hobbsee> see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?batch=500 for those that do
<mpt> Hobbsee, we know that needs doing, but nobody is working on it at the moment afaik
<Hobbsee> mpt: right
<mpt> bug 98950, bug 61735
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 98950 in rosetta "Column sorting doesn't work on distribution series language pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61735 in malone "Can't sort by column on +reportedbugs, +subscribedbugs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61735
<mpt> It needs reporting for each *type of* page where it's missing, because it needs to be implemented separately for each type afaict
 * ScottK braves the new bug reporting scream at you box to report the bug then.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: After it turned out removing *-security from *-changes mail was intentional, I no longer make assumptions about the design.
<elmo> is there a bug about being able to search for bugs against a specific project?  I can't seem to see that option in advanced search
<mrevell> Launchpad users meeting in #launchpad-meeting in 15 minutes.
<ubotu> New bug: #187346 in launchpad "Multiple bug mails received when both package bug contact and on a team that's contact" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187346
<mpt> elmo, what page are you on where you expect to be able to see that option?
<mpt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<elmo> mpt: actually, no, I was going the wrong way round
<elmo> mpt: I went to my page, to try and search from there
<elmo> eventually figured I have to go to the project page's bugs and advanced search from there
<mrevell> users meeting in #launchpad-meeting now! :)
<mpt> elmo, maybe that should have worked
<mpt> e.g. maybe the search field on your Bugs page should have contained "involving:elmo" by default, which you could have deleted before entering "package:name-of-package-here" then your search terms
<elmo> mpt: that'd be nice
<elmo> mpt: the UI for advanced search is sucky in a couple of other ways too
<elmo> mpt: the tag madness, which I have to assume is known, for a start
<mpt> yeah
<elmo> mpt:  but also the tick boxes for status, some of which are implicit, AFAICT
<intellectronica> elmo: the tag madness?
<mpt> Yes, if you uncheck all of them it searches for everything except Invalid + Won't Fix + Fix Released
<mpt> Too many pages and controls, not enough power
<elmo> intellectronica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/%7Eelmo/+bugs?advanced=1
<mpt> That looks like milestone madness to me
<intellectronica> elmo: right, you mean the milestone madness
<elmo> oh, right
<elmo> I saw a long list of crap
<elmo> assumed it was tags ;-)
<elmo> sorry
<intellectronica> yeah that's bonkers
<mpt> bug 50970
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50970 in malone "Don't list irrelevant milestones for person Bugs advanced search" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50970
<intellectronica> that entire page could do with a redesign
<mpt> first reported on 2006-06-26 by  Matthew Paul Thomas
<intellectronica> sorry, elmo, i only picked that up because we introduced new behaviour for tag searches, and i wanted to hear if ppl have problems with it
<ubotu> New bug: #187353 in launchpad-answers "project/+myquestions initial search uses different criteria than those shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187353
<mpt> elmo, but if we didn't have an implicit default for status search, then by unchecking all the statuses it'd be possible to do a search that always returned zero results, and what would be the point of that? :-)
<elmo> mpt: then don't allow them all to be unchecked - but "nothing selected => 3 states selected you don't know about, haha" is evil
<mpt> fair point
<mpt> though GUIs don't (and therefore HTML forms don't) have a standard "at least one of these" widget
<elmo> yeah
<edu710> hi everyone
<edu710> i discover this forum by the launchpad-meeting
<mrevell> edu710: welcome :)
<edu710> re hi 
<edu710> ;-))
<edu710> a good page https://help.launchpad.net/
<Iulian> Indeed
<ssh_rdp> Hi, just a question? those this url works for you? http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/files
<ssh_rdp> I am trying to branch lp:exaile and it doesn't work
<ssh_rdp> It gives me a CherryPy error
<LaserJock> quick question, is it possible to let *any* team member set the team as a bug contact?
<LaserJock> I haven't found any option for it but I could be looking in the wrong place
<mpt> Hobbsee, what did you mean by "removing search dialog boxes"?
<ubotu> New bug: #187367 in launchpad "Offering mentorship seems to be a no-op" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187367
<PaulSmits> is it possible for a translator to ask the developers a question about a certain word, sentence, etc.?
<LaserJock> PaulSmits: you can always try :-)
<mpt> elmo, the statuses problem is bug 150867
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150867 in malone "Status defaults in advanced search page are misleading" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150867
<ubotu> New bug: #187369 in malone "Can't use any Bugs search form for searching in any context" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187369
<elmo> mpt: thanks
<PaulSmits> yes, im trying, LaserJock... but it might be a nice feature: being able to (directly) ask a developing team about a word/sentence/etc that's hard to translate because of e.g. double meanings.
<LaserJock> PaulSmits: ah
<LaserJock> that's a good question
<PaulSmits> so i figure it isn't possible?
<mpt> PaulSmits, it's not possible within Launchpad
<PaulSmits> ok
<mpt> but you should be able to go to "Overview" (perhaps opening the link in a separate window) and find out who the developers are, and get their contact info
<LaserJock> PaulSmits: it wouldn't seem feasible from LP directly as I don't know that LP would know who to talk to
<LaserJock> but yeah, as mpt said, it should be fairly straightforwad to figure out an email list or something to ask
<mpt> bug 211 might be relevant here
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 211 in rosetta "Add comments to POFile for communication between translators" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211
<anathaniel> hi there
<anathaniel> looking for an Ubuntu enthusiast from Bangalore
<ubotu> New bug: #187376 in soyuz "Distribution source package release page links to non-existent distribution series source package release page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187376
<anathaniel> anybody there?
<PaulSmits> i found this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/suggestion-approve-rejection-explanation
<PaulSmits> seems to solve the problem a bit
<mpt> anathaniel, this channel is about Launchpad, not about Ubuntu or India
<mpt> anathaniel, I suggest looking for an Indian Ubuntu LoCo team on the Ubuntu Web site
<anathaniel> ok
<anathaniel> thanks mpt
<anathaniel> is there an Ubuntu room on Freenode?
<mtaylor> anathaniel: yup... #ubuntu
<anathaniel> thanks mtaylor
<PaulSmits> where can i find information about the next meeting?
<thumper> Hobbsee: what'd I kill?
<ubotu> New bug: #187410 in launchpad "In launchpad translations, adding a second template doesn't work if the name of the second template is a prefix of the first" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187410
<Odd_Bloke> What's the best way to upgrade a branch from knits to packs?  Rename the old one to something else and push the new one?
<Rinchen> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/developers/packrepo.html#upgrading-an-existing-branch-or-repository-to-knitpack-format
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, look just above that for the --upgrade method
<Odd_Bloke> Oh yeah, totally forgot I could upgrade remotely. /o\
<Odd_Bloke> Rinchen: Thanks. :)
<Rinchen> Odd_Bloke, you're welcome!
#launchpad 2008-01-31
<thumper> Odd_Bloke: upgrading remotely is very slow though
<Fujitsu> Oh my god I think my eyes just burnt out of my skull.
<Fujitsu> It's so big and huge and yellow and OUCH.
<thumper> Fujitsu: the sun I take it?
<Fujitsu> No, the new custom instructions on +filebug.
<thumper> haha
 * thumper goes to loook
<Fujitsu> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cherrypy3/+filebug, for example.
<thumper> hmm, large
<Odd_Bloke> thumper: Any idea how 'slow' slow is?
<thumper> according to the bzr guys, it downloads the entire branch to your machine, upgrades there, then pushes the whole branch back up
<thumper> so it depends
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, OK, that's probably not too bad.
<Odd_Bloke> I'm sitting on a line that's normally limited by the 10/100 router that is between it and this machine. :p
<Fujitsu> thumper: Even with bzr+ssh?
<thumper> Fujitsu: yup
<Fujitsu> Ew.
<thumper> Fujitsu: there is a plan to do upgrades remotely, but right now it isn't implemented
<thumper> Fujitsu: it is a bzr smartserver thing
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<ScottK> Fujitsu: There are already multiple bugs on the yellow monstrosity.
 * ScottK is studying up on the email interface.
<Fujitsu> ScottK: Oh, good.
 * Fujitsu hasn't quite caught up on everything yet.
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> Personally I more excited about getting multiple copies of bug reports now (one per team that's assigned the package plus one more if I'm bug contact).
<ScottK> The sweet smell of regression.
<Fujitsu> Ah yes, I saw that bug.
<ScottK> I'm still recovering from "I don't know whether that's something that's worth focussing on but I'll
<ScottK> keep investigating."
<Hobbsee> thumper: the filter boxes for bzr branch listings
<Fujitsu> The filtering stuff is nice for sure, but the old functionality is now absent.
 * Fujitsu exploits some LP vulnerabilities to approve release nominations for things he really shouldn't be able to.
<Fujitsu> I only need to do it because the release nomination stuff is broken anyway, but still...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i don't even really remember what the old functionality was beyond the filter box
 * Hobbsee just now knows that she can't search, unless using a firefox page search, for every page
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: There was a textbox to search by name, and a dropdown to indicate whether you wanted branches that were Abandoned or not.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh yes, that's right
<Fujitsu> That reminds me, I need to file the bug requesting an explanation in the help tab about what `dormant' means in that context.
<Hobbsee> dormant == abandoned, or?
<Fujitsu> No, I think it's based on how recently it was updated.
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> with using a metric like the cycle of the moon to decide, or something?
<ubotu> New bug: #187489 in launchpad-bazaar "Explain 'dormant' (as used in project branch listing) in help tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187489
<thumper> Hobbsee: dormant is something that hasn't been touched in ages (6 months)
<thumper> Fujitsu: what old functionality is missing?
<Fujitsu> thumper: The textbox to search by name.
<thumper> Fujitsu: there wasn't one
<Fujitsu> I thought there was.
<thumper> Fujitsu: there never has been for branches
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<thumper> Fujitsu: I want to add one, but at the same time get rid of the filtering boxes by providing a more intuitive way
<Fujitsu> Sorting by clicking on column headings would be nice, but Launchpad seems to have something against that.
<Fujitsu> For filtering... what better way is there?
<thumper> Fujitsu: that works (on branches at least) if there is less than a page of them
<Fujitsu> Right, it does that on a lot of pages.
<thumper> Fujitsu: by providing a free text area to say waht you want
<Fujitsu> How would that handle the status filtering?
<thumper> status:active
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<thumper> or a short s:active, s:new
 * Fujitsu would like that for bugs too.
<thumper> it is something that I've talked with mpt about before
<thumper> but it needs some buy-in first
<Fujitsu> The advanced search page for bugs is so inefficient that I end up composing most advanced search URLs manually, so a search method where one could specify other fields in the simple search box would be great.
<Fujitsu> For all searchable things.
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> I'm hoping that we can demonstrate it with branches, then go for site-wide behaviour
<Fujitsu> Sounds good.
 * thumper crosses fingers
<mwh_> i guess you have an advanced search form that creates the encoded "status:new author:thumper" for you, so people can learn the short forms
<Fujitsu> It would be difficult for importance, status, and particularly milestones.
<thumper> mwh_: I was thinking of a key at the bottom of the pages
<thumper> mwh_: and emergant behaviour would take care of the rest
<mwh_> hm, maybe
<Fujitsu> Having the advanced form just be a frontend for that would also mean that we don't have the situation where sorting a bug listing erases the advanced options.
<Aloha> anyone know how long it takes to purge deleted packages in PPA?
<Fujitsu> Aloha: As far as I know it should be at the next publisher run (as noted in bug #185606). The PPA publisher runs at :00, :20, :40, every hour.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185606 in soyuz "PPAs with deletions are not automatically re-published" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185606 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Aloha> Fujitsu, thnx
<Aloha> Fujitsu, is there a wiki page for the publisher?
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen one, so there's probably not one that's public.
<Aloha> Fujitsu, thnx
<Aloha> Fujitsu, whats RF 5562 mean?
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> can some LP admin please delete profile ~sdgsdt
<BUGabundo> its a dumy profile with email test@test.com
<BUGabundo> and it is subscribed to several bug reports groups...
<Fujitsu> Aloha: RF stands for rocketfuel, which is the Launchpad development trunk. 5562 is the revision that the fix appeared in.
<Aloha> Fujitsu, gotcha. whats the difference between a branch and a trunk?
<Fujitsu> Aloha: Trunk is just the main branch, I guess you could say. It's what the other branches are merged into when they're complete.
<Aloha> Fujitsu, gotcha
<Aloha> is there a way to delete a release in LP code?
<Fujitsu> Aloha: You'll have to ask a Launchpad administrator, probably at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Aloha> Fujitsu, thnx
<oly-> hi, was just curious is there any way to check any stats on a launchpad project like how manay people have checked it out and when ?
<oly-> been using launchpad for a while and thought it would be nice to know if any one else evn checks out the code :p
<gmb> oly-: I don't think that LP offers that kind of functionality at the moment.
<oly-> fair enough was just curious if it was there and i had not spotted it 
<gmb> There might be a bug about it. Hang on...
<Fujitsu> There's a bug about getting download stats for branches.
<Fujitsu> Rather recent, IIRC.
<gmb> oly-, Fujitsu: Bug #181331
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181331 in launchpad-bazaar "Provide statistics on access to hosted branches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181331 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<gmb> And yes, it's pretty new.
<Fujitsu> That's the one I was thinking of.
<gmb> This month, in fact.
<oly-> aha cool
<Laibsch> ping mrevell
<mrevell> Hello Laibsch
<Laibsch> Hi there
<Laibsch> You have a minute?
<mrevell> Laibsch: sure
<Laibsch> Maybe you remember
<Laibsch> We talked about openembedded.org and launchpad about a year ago
<Laibsch> Can we have a short voice chat?
<mrevell> Laibsch: Yeah, I remember. Of course. How do you want to do it?
<Laibsch> SIP?
<Laibsch> I hope it works from here
<ubotu> New bug: #187597 in launchpad "IPerson.isAdmin would be useful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187597
<coolbhavi> hi
<BUGabundo> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> access to my LP page and secured sites is mighty slow
<coolbhavi> I am on OpenDNS no luck
<ubotu> New bug: #187619 in malone "Upstream tracking from Debian BTS undocumented" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187619
<coolbhavi> PriceChild my router says dns address should be in the range 192.xx.xx.1 to 192.xx.xx.254
<coolbhavi> I'm not able to access LP
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, unless I'm *really* mistaken, this has nothing to do with the ubuntu operator team or launchpad?
<PriceChild> coolbhavi, lets pm about it
<coolbhavi> OK
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<Hobbsee> oh noes, ti's mpt!
<kiko> launchpad meeting in T-39 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #187647 in rosetta "Accept invalid nplurals if no plurals translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187647
<kiko> ** launchpad meeting in T-15 minutes in #launchpad-meeting, be there or be square
 * Fujitsu prepares some additional right-angles.
<emgent> Heya Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> Hi emgent.
<kiko> <>
<kiko> ***** launchpad meeting in T-5 minutes in #launchpad-meeting matter of life and death
 * Hobbsee dies
<oojah> Gosh
<Hobbsee> (preemtively)
 * Fujitsu boxes up Hobbsee and sends her home.
<kiko> the things you need to do to get people's attention
<Hobbsee> yeah.  when the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™ isn't enough
<kiko> ******* launchpad meeting in T-1 minutes in #launchpad-meeting the dawn of a new era
<Fujitsu> [citation needed]
<geser> Fujitsu: do you remember who is our liaison for motu-related bugs in LP itself? I'd like to see bug #141540 fixed now that even the bug listings has this information
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141540 in soyuz "New source page doesn't show in which component a package is" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141540
<Fujitsu> geser: LaserJock is your man.
<ubotu> New bug: #187655 in rosetta "Warn if import translates to plural forms higher than nplurals" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187655
<bordy> hey folks, is it the same command to initially pull a bzr branch as it is to pull updated code?
<kiko-fud> bordy, kind of yes
<kiko-fud> if you've branched you should merge though
<kiko-fud> it's only if you have a clone of upstream
<bordy> cause my boss is trying to pull my code, then I updated and we cant figure out how he pulls it again lol
<kiko-fud> you have a smart boss bordy 
<kiko-fud> tell him to just bzr pull again
<bordy> oh we got it, evidently I had forgotten to add a directory :-X
<kilian_> superm1: Might it be possible to update the libgpod3 in the ipod touch ppa to the latest svn version? Or du you support official releases only? The latest svn has some really cool changes...
<bordy> Alright, I'm sorry to bother you guys, but one last question... if someone sent a patch to my launchpad (bzr send -o mycode.patch) how would I see that patch?
<ubotu> New bug: #187717 in launchpad-answers "[Enhancement] Integrate translit into pages that prefer input with cyrillic characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187717
<synic> hey, I'm getting the following error when trying to branch from our main trunk:
<synic> bzr: ERROR: Could not install revisions:
<synic> sasongko@gmail.com-20080129204555-7h0j46m8wwlpcff2
<synic> that revision is a recent push, I'm not sure what's wrong with it
<synic> but I can't download any of the branch
<synic> any clues on how I can fix it?
<beuno> kiko, hello :D   Is there any chance some non-ascii characters in commit messages makes LP mad?  https://code.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main  is reported as broken in the latest rev
<ubotu> New bug: #187750 in launchpad "Copyright message should say 2008" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187750
<Aloha> can an admin please delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/shakabuntu-surf/0.1/0.3rc1? :)
<intellectronica> Aloha: your best bet is to file a question. that way you can be sure it will get spotted and you'll receive email about the proceedings
<Aloha> intellectronica, thank you :)
<ubotu> New bug: #187776 in launchpad "[wishlist] Ability to add Answers from personal Answers page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187776
<geser> cprov: Hi, what's the "fix" for a build failing with "Failed to upload" after a package was moved from universe to multivers? A retry?
<cprov> geser: yes, the simplest thing you can do is to retry the build after the override is published.
<cprov> geser: if it is a expensive build we can think about manually re-processing it.
<geser> cprov: it took only 4 min, so I will ask tomorrow for retry. thanks.
<geser> nice that the mail contains now a log with the reason
<cprov> geser: it will be fixed soon, bug 180218
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180218 in soyuz "override mismatch race needs to be fixed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180218 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<superm1> kilian_, nothing newer than is in hardy
<superm1> so if there is a good reason to bring it into hardy
<superm1> then that can be done
<synic> kiko: help!  hehe
<musashi> is there a launchpad admin in the room?
<Fujitsu> musashi: What action do you require? You're probably better off asking a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<musashi> I posted about a possible troll on lauchpad the other day. not sure it was addressed
<musashi> just wanted to follow up
<musashi> Fujitsu: are you an admin?
<Fujitsu> If you ask a question on the Answers tracker, it will be less likely to get lost.
<Fujitsu> No, I'm a mere user.
<musashi> well, it's not really a question. i thought here was the place to get in touch with the power users. I do a lot on answers but this didn't seem like a "question". I don't even know if the admins spend much time moderating.
<mpt> musashi, we don't, but I guess we will need to do it more as time goes on
<mpt> The current way of reporting spam etc is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<musashi> okay, i'll do that
<musashi> mpt: just a thought,what about tapping into those of us who spend a lot of time on answers to keep an eye on things.
<mpt> musashi, I agree
<mpt> see bug 45419
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45419 in launchpad "Launchpad needs a way of easily flagging spam" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45419
<musashi> mpt: yeah, that would be good. I think lauchpad is also getting more like a forum and having some individuals act as moderators would probably be good too. I guess that's the admins but i don't know if you all have time for that
<mpt> we don't :-)
<musashi> yeah, and posting a question to mark spam seems the wrong way to go about it. it just adds more questions.
<ubotu> New bug: #187864 in soyuz "should provide snapshot support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187864
<geser> LaserJock: as our liaison towards LP: can you do something to get bug #141540 fixed as now even bug listing pages have this information but not the overview?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141540 in soyuz "New source page doesn't show in which component a package is" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141540
<LaserJock> geser: added motu tag
<ubotu> New bug: #187871 in malone "Bug-reporting guidelines are editable even when not tracking bugs in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187871
<greg-g> quick question (hopefully): There is someone who has started a redundant LoCo team page on Launchpad.  I am going to email him and ask him to "remove" it.  But I am actually not sure what to tell him to do.  Looking at the admin options for my team I don't see a remove or cancel or close team option.  What is the best course of action?
<Fujitsu> greg-g: You'll need to ask a Launchpad administrator to remove the team. The best way to achieve that is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<greg-g> ok, thank you Fujitsu 
<mpt> and that's bug 50525
<greg-g> ok, from looking at bug 50525 and 29177: what happens when two teams are merged?  Does one of them "go away" (no longer in launchpad)?  ie: is that a good option for a situation where someone created a regional loco team (a sub region of a US State) but has since not done anything with it and has no members?
<Fujitsu> greg-g: Probably best to remove the team in that case.
<greg-g> Fujitsu: ok, will do.  thanks again
<Fujitsu> Merging would only be useful if it had memberships and related bugs and the like that are needed.
<greg-g> gotcha, thanks
#launchpad 2008-02-01
<ubotu> New bug: #187897 in malone "Searching for subscriber in personal bugs lists far too many bugs (without match!)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187897
<leonel> launchpad uses storm  and ??  zope ?  django  ? mod-python ? twisted ?    Is there a framework that was used for launchpad development or was from scratch ?
<kiko> zope3 and sqlobject, moving to storm 
<leonel> thanks kiko  I'm starting a project and  I like the rock solid  launchpad  works  and wanted to know the framework  and yes I'll use storm   I think zope is too big  for me
<ubotu> New bug: #187915 in blueprint "No way to remove feedback requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187915
<jelmer> uhm, how do I close a milestone these days?
<jelmer> change details used to have a checkbox
<jelmer> but it's no longer there
<emgent> hello there, in #ubuntu-hardened is avaiable a bot (nick ubuSecurity) that paste in realtime CVE advisory, bugtraq advisory and milw0rm POC. if someone is interested please join. :)
<musashi> I think an admin needs to address this issue soon. I posted a question on launchpad but it hasn't been addressed and this user is getting out of hand. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23618
<Fujitsu> kiko: ^^
<Fujitsu> He's been spamming a lot, please at least kill his account now.
<Fujitsu> musashi: Have you asked a question on the Answers tracker?
<musashi> Fujitsu, yes
<musashi> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/23588
<thumper> musashi: kiko will no doubt look at this when he's awake
<musashi> thumper, okay. i'm wondering if i should mark that "question" invalid or leave it for an admin
<thumper> musashi: either is fine I guess
<carlos> morning
<coolbhavi> Hello..
<coolbhavi> Take a look at this
<coolbhavi> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23623
<coolbhavi> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/23588
<coolbhavi> anyone listening
<coolbhavi> ?
<Hobbsee> no
<coolbhavi> Please take a look
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: i'm not a LP admin.
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: and are they more important than the other LP questions?
<Hobbsee> oh yes, that guy
<coolbhavi> abusive language
<coolbhavi> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23618
<Hobbsee> there's already a ticket for that too, filed by someoen else, iirc
<Hobbsee> kiko: ongoing ping, for when you wake up
<coolbhavi> also this^^^ Hobbesee
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: please learn about <tab>
<Hobbsee> and nick completion
<Hobbsee> yes, it's likely all of https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/~mhc7791
<coolbhavi> I m sorry Hobbsee
<coolbhavi> Where can I report? Its irritating
<Hobbsee> on answers.  where you and someone else did.
<coolbhavi> Ok.. To curtis perhaps
<coolbhavi> carlos can you help me
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: no, he's not a LP admin.
<carlos> coolbhavi: what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: SteveA and kiko are the only lp admins.
<carlos> coolbhavi: if you need an admin, Hobbsee is right, I have limited permissions
<coolbhavi> Ok.. I ll ping
<coolbhavi> ping kiko
 * Hobbsee suggests that they already got pinged by my text above.
<coolbhavi> Ok
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I was hoping nobody would tease him and he would just go away
<coolbhavi> no its irritating
<kiko> sigh
<coolbhavi> using abusive language
<kiko> yeah, but the way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. if fed they grow
<kiko> anyway let me see what we can do
<coolbhavi> At least you must have some minimal respect for human beings right?
<Hobbsee> kiko: going to see if you can do with this what you did with the last one?  :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, hmmm, do you think I should?
<Hobbsee> kiko: you can try - but i don't think it'll work
<Hobbsee> mind you, i didn't think the last one would either
<kiko> yeah. I'm concerned if I do and he turns sour
<Hobbsee> yeah
<kiko> the funny thing is that the first questions he posted were genuine problems he was having
<kiko> at some point he got lost
<kiko> I guess I'll email him. what's his name?
<kiko> @#@! loser
<Hobbsee> did you find it?
<coolbhavi> but are you saying usage of abusive language should be on?
<Hobbsee> or he doesn't have an e;mail registered?
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: no, but he's goign to try the catalyst approach first
<coolbhavi> Ok
<kiko> O_o
<Hobbsee> kiko: what?
<kiko> just surprised at how little coolbhavi and me are communicating :)
<coolbhavi> or is my report not too serious?...:)
<coolbhavi> kiko
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: have you heard of the catalyst approach?
<coolbhavi> No details please
<Hobbsee> coolbhavi: http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml
 * Hobbsee waves to thegodfather
<kiko> wrote to the penishead
<kiko> now let's see what happens
<Hobbsee> heh
<BleSS> how to delete a project?
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> Hey hey Hobbsee, Howdy all Launchpadders
<mrevell> Hobbsee: How's your server?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: back to it's rightful configuration :P
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Great :)
<mrevell> jtv: No problem re meeting. Having trouble with connection, hence answering here.
<jtv> mrevell: ack thx
<coolbhavi> How to delete a project in LP?
<kiko> coolbhavi, you request it via answers above
<kiko> see /topic
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #187994 in update-manager "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187994
<ffed> h
<ubotu> New bug: #188015 in malone "GUI crashes while activating/changing destop effects (Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188015
<ubotu> New bug: #188020 in malone "upstream bug report's total line misrenders native tasks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188020
<mpt> Hmm, the bug-reporting form is wonky
<mpt> "(Optional)" is in the wrong place
<mpt> ah, that's just in the advanced form
<ubotu> New bug: #188035 in malone "Probe unknown and ambiguous external bug trackers for their type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188035
<ffed> hellooo, im trying to create an official CD mirror for Ubuntu releases in Denmark.... But no matter what I do i cannot get the mirror listed as an oficial mirror... does anyone have a clue of what im doing wrong here...
<kiko> ffed, nothing. mirrors are approved by an admin after they are verified. salgado can tell you more about it, or ask a question (see topic)
<ffed> my mirror link for launchpad.net is: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.u-soft.dk-release
<ffed> salgado: can u take a look at my registration, it seems to be screwe up - maybe i did it :(
<salgado> ffed, screwed up? why?
<ubotu> New bug: #188041 in malone "AssertionError at /distribution/distroseries/+filebug-advanced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188041
<ffed> salgado: i registered the mirror as an official danish ubuntu mirror the 19th of january, but it hasønt come up on any lists yet... and is still in "ufocial state"
<salgado> ffed, it looks okay to me. we only need someone to review and approve it
<ffed> salgado: i made en second registration of the mirror, can you delete that ? i thought it was my registration that went wrong...
<salgado> ffed, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive/Mirroring ?
<salgado> ffed, what's the second one?
<ffed> to secs...
<ffed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.u-soft.dk-release2
<salgado> ffed, deleted
<ffed> salgado: thanx ...
<ffed> salgado: i have read the link and I did send an email to the address.... but still no go .
<salgado> ffed, has your mirror been around and being used for some time already?  I know it usually takes some time for a mirror to be accepted as official as the mirror admins need to be sure it's reliable enough
<ffed> salgado: it has been online and stable since the 19th of January... so the anwser would be no, it hasn't been arroubnd for a long time, but its sure running stable.
<ffed> salgado: i have just send an email to the Ubuntu team again, to make sure that they have recieved my registration, let's see what happens
<ffed> thanx for your help
<salgado> ffed, you're welcome
<pochu> ffed: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<mdz> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk tells me I should upload to "bzr+ssh://<name>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk" -- why doesn't it substitute my Launchpad username for me so that I can copy and paste?
<mdz> thumper: ^
<mpt> mdz, do you get the same problem on <https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk>?
<mpt> It looks as though the necessary URL pattern is defined for staging etc but not for production launchpad.net
<mpt> but if so, then I don't know where that "<name>" is coming from
<pochu> There's an 'Upload URL' which has that <name>, and under it, and 'Example URL' with the right UserID.
<pochu> Both in edge and staging
<mpt> well, that seems a little un-useful
<mpt> Anyway, mdz, I suggest reporting a bug, because the launchpad-bazaar team is mostly asleep
<pochu> And the 'Example' one contains 'bzr push' too, whereas 'UPload URL' doesn't.
<pochu> (since it's an url...)
<mpt> yes, that's by design
<mdz> mpt: they look the same to me
<mdz> mpt: pochu is correct
<mdz> mpt: the "Download URL" is something I can use verbatim, but "Upload URL" isn't
<mdz> mpt: I can however copy the "example"
<mdz> on which launchpad project should I file it?
<kiko> mdz, maybe I can fix that for you right away, can you show me a URL?
<mdz> kiko: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/livecd-rootfs/trunk
<mdz> but you may need to be a member of the team?
<kiko> yeah, I'm trying to find a similar case
<kiko> well, it's a one-liner
<kiko> yeah, I don't see why not to do it
<musashi> admin? help. this situation is getting rapidly out of hand. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/23588
<musashi> see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23618
<musashi> and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23623
<mpt> kiko, ^^^
<musashi> mpt: is kiko the only one who can address this? i'm not sure he's around.
<mpt> SteveA could too, I think
<mpt> or mthaddon 
<musashi> well, that should effectively ping them. lets see if anyone's around
<mthaddon> looking now
<mthaddon> musashi, I can take care of it, but I would need either SteveA or kiko to approve it (I have perms, but would need to check with them - I'll be sure to follow up on it)
<kiko> mthaddon, I wrote to him earlier, no reply, so disable his account
<mthaddon> kiko, ok, sounds good
<mthaddon> ok, that's done - thx musashi 
<musashi> kiko: mthaddon does that mean the issues is resolved for now? i (and the others who help on answers i'm sure) appreciate it. thanks
<kiko> musashi, until he creates a new account, it is.
<musashi> thanks mthaddon 
<musashi> yeah
<mthaddon> np
<musashi> can you ip block
<kiko> probably not
<mthaddon> if he's very persistent we can look at that as an option, but it's pretty trivial to get around
<mthaddon> (log on from internet cafe, etc.)
<musashi> however, it's great that this is the only problem i've seen so far. answers is pretty friendly for the most part
<musashi> mthaddon: yeah, i know. i suggested some sort of moderator approach. maybe as answers continues to grow that will become more important
<mthaddon> yeah, I'm sure it will
<musashi> mthaddon: kiko well thanks for taking care of this. good day.
<LaserJock> carlos: ping, regarding gcompris in gutsy lang packs
<carlos> LaserJock: pong
<carlos> LaserJock: I fixed that bug that prevented to get updates
<carlos> so it's just a matter of having a new language pack update
<LaserJock> carlos: ok, awesome
<LaserJock> I'll talk to pitti about that
<carlos> LaserJock: yeah, please. I cannot do anything else ;-)
<wbrady> how do you change the status of a project?
<wbrady> or is there a way to delete a project?
<wbrady> sorry got to run, i'll ask later today
 * kiko sighs
<LaserJock> that was a bit of a drive-by
<LaserJock> and didn't even leave the project
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next development meeting (all welcome): Thu 31 Jan 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> time chage to 18:00
<kiko> thaks for the chage
<LaserJock> anybody know how to get "pagination" in +archive pages? can I add something to the URL perhaps?
<kiko_> LaserJock, what archive URL?
<LaserJock> for a PPA
<kiko_> for which PPA.
<LaserJock> well, any, but in particular https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/
<LaserJock> makes it pretty useless so I go dredging around the repo itself
<kiko> LaserJock, what's useless about it? you're totally confusing me.
<kiko> LaserJock, there is no pagination needed there -- all the results are on a single page.
<LaserJock> ummm, no
<kiko> no what?
 * kiko nudges LaserJock 
<LaserJock> there's only -aa through -dv
<LaserJock> for instance to find french I have to actually do a search for language-pack-fr
<kiko> LaserJock, gar. 
<kiko> cprov, where are the batch navigation bits in +archive?
<kiko> LaserJock, use ?start=X
<kiko> or ?batch=X
<LaserJock> ah, let me try that
<kiko> cprov, something regressed there
<kiko> there used to be the batch navigator arrows
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure I've already seen a bug report on it for some time
<kiko> they're gone
<LaserJock> but I couldn't find it right off so I wondered what the magic ? would be to get it
<cprov> kiko: LaserJock:  click "Search" button
<cprov> LaserJock: yes, there is a bug for "getting this right", let me find it.
<kiko> cprov, why can't we have the batch nav arrows there on first load?
<kiko> timeout now, great
<LaserJock> kiko: ?start= works
<kiko> I know, I tried it
<kiko> cprov, is it hard to fix? I'm confused why that was left in, but I guess I forgot about it
<cprov> kiko: because, there was no "search". They were there before, and a bug report request them to be hidden on page loads
<kiko> cprov, why should they be hidden? what bug report?
<kiko> can I read that?
<cprov> *one* second
<kiko> ken
<cprov> kiko: I think it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/135681
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135681 in soyuz "PPA package refers to "results" when I haven't searched for anything" [Undecided,Fix released]  - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko> thanks cprov 
<LaserJock> so fixing that removed pagination altogether?
<LaserJock> kiko: I've got a question about all this project-to-package linking
<LaserJock> I've been seeing lately a number of package linked to "trunk" on a project
<LaserJock> well, more specifically linked to the gutsy package
<LaserJock> now that we have hardy it seems like we're gonna have a lot of inaccurate links
<LaserJock> are there thoughts on what to do with these?
<blueyed> is somebody around who's just coding on lp.net?
<blueyed> ;) - profile pages should display timezone also in UTC+X
<blueyed> e.g.: Timezone:  America/Sao_Paulo (UTC+X)
<matsubara> blueyed, file a bugp please
<wbrady> is there a way to delete a project on launchpad?
<matsubara> wbrady, ask here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion, with a link for the project you want deleted and an lp admin will delete it for you
<wbrady> ok thanks
<Rinchen> eh? Eu pensei que o Sao Paulo era -2?
<Rinchen> nao +
<blueyed> matsubara: bug 188187
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188187 in launchpad "Please display offset to UTC with timezone info for profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188187
<blueyed> why didn't it get announced here by ubotu?
<blueyed> ubotu: why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #188187 in launchpad "Please display offset to UTC with timezone info for profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188187
<blueyed> ubotu: alcohol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alcohol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blueyed> oh, well.. :p
<matsubara> blueyed, because it takes a while to ubotu receive the notification from launchpad
<matsubara> blueyed, thanks for the report. Just confirmed it and I think it's a good idea
<blueyed> matsubara: there are moments where I tend to be impatient.. ;) thanks.
<goobsoft> Can someone help me with PPA?  I setup my account, but my url is just returning 404.
<goobsoft> http://ppa.launchpad.net/goobsoft/ubuntu
<LaserJock> goobsoft: well, you don't have anything it it so it's empty :-)
<goobsoft> Ok, I did dput a package yesterday, but I don't see any evidence of it.
<LaserJock> nope
<goobsoft> No I didn't upload a package?
<LaserJock> it didn't make it to the PPA anyway
<goobsoft> [my-ppa]
<goobsoft> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<goobsoft> method = ftp
<goobsoft> incoming = ~goobsoft/ubuntu/
<goobsoft> login = anonymous
<goobsoft> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<goobsoft> Is that the right dput.cf?
<LaserJock> did you get an email from Launchpad?
<goobsoft> .dput.cf
<LaserJock> seems right
<goobsoft> aha
<goobsoft>  Rejected:
<goobsoft> Unable to find distroseries: feisty gutsy hardy
<goobsoft> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<LaserJock> ah
<goobsoft> on email reply is different
<goobsoft>  Rejected:
<goobsoft> worklogproc_0.2-2.dsc: Section 'Miscellaneous' is not valid
<goobsoft> worklogproc_0.2-2.diff.gz: Section 'Miscellaneous' is not valid
<goobsoft> worklogproc_0.2-2_all.deb: Section 'Miscellaneous' is not valid
<goobsoft> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error.
<LaserJock> can you pastebin your changelog and control files for me?
<goobsoft> yes
<goobsoft> btw, I would expect the build to fail, because I don't have the dependencies setup just yet.
<goobsoft> I'm still a packaging newb :)
<LaserJock> goobsoft: you might want to set up pbuilder then as it will save you a lot of time
<goobsoft> changelog: http://pastebin.com/m1295caa5
<goobsoft> control: http://pastebin.com/m5f308e0e
<LaserJock> ok, let's tackle these one at a time
<goobsoft> pbuilder can be used in place of dpkg-buildpackage and debuild or something right?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> and it's a clean environment that is similar to what PPA builds with so if you're missing dependencies it'll show up there
<goobsoft> right, ok
<LaserJock> ok, so the changelog
<LaserJock> the problem is that PPA doesn't handle multiple releases as you've done
<LaserJock> so you need to do worklogproc (0.2-2) hardy; urgency=low
<goobsoft> ok
<LaserJock> and for different releases you need different versions
<LaserJock> so I would use a bit more sophisticated versioning scheme
<goobsoft> I don't follow what you mean by different releases and different versions.  Are you saying that I can provide different packages for gutsy and hardy if they are distinct versions?
<LaserJock> it means you can't upload a package with the same exact version to both gutsy and hardy
<goobsoft> ok
<LaserJock> so I might suggest something like 0.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<LaserJock> actually
<LaserJock> 0.2-0ubuntu0.7.10~ppa1 might be better
<LaserJock> for gutsy
<goobsoft> ok
<LaserJock> and 0.2-0ubuntu0.8.04~ppa1 for hardy
<LaserJock> so you're using the release version in the package version
<goobsoft> ok
<goobsoft> is Section: Miscellaneous appropriate for this CLI worklog tool?
<LaserJock> it's not that it is bad, but that's not the right name to mean
<goobsoft> What would be better?
<LaserJock> misc is the actual name
<goobsoft> So I could change that to "Section: misc"
<LaserJock> yep, that gets you the Miscellaneous section
<goobsoft> ok.  Are all packages dput build before being published?
<goobsoft> Does ppa always build packages before publishing them?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure of the exact timing
<LaserJock> if the source package will show up in the archive before the .debs
<goobsoft> When I go into "View build records" the search doesn't return any results.  Is that because my packages were rejected before the build process started at all?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> it has to be there before it can build it :-)
<goobsoft> ok, that makes sense.
<goobsoft> the last thing output from dput is "Not running dinstall."  Is that something to worry about?
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> that's normal
<goobsoft> ok, I think I have enough information to make some changes and try again.  Thanks a ton LaserJock, you've been extremely helpful.
<LaserJock> no problem
<LaserJock> if you ever want to get stuff into Ubuntu proper have a talk with #ubuntu-motu
<LaserJock> PPA is good practice though :-)
<goobsoft> Are you a motu?
<LaserJock> yes
<goobsoft> How long have you been doing this?  Are you responsible for a few packages or do you help ask needed?
<goobsoft> "as needed"
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I started around September of 2005 I think
<LaserJock> I do a variety of things around Ubuntu
<LaserJock> there's always lots to do
<goobsoft> I'm amazed at the work that has gone in.
<goobsoft> It's really a fascinating just to me in the way it's organized.  There are just so many people contributing...
<LaserJock> and a lot of it by volunteers
<LaserJock> goobsoft: if you want to check out more just hang out in #ubuntu-motu for a bit, we don't bite ... usually ;-)
<goobsoft> How much work do you have to put in before you get issued a Heman sword?
<LaserJock> oh, a bit, depends on how much time you've got ;-)
<LaserJock> usually 6 months or so
<goobsoft> :)
#launchpad 2008-02-02
<goobsoft> I've got the source package of my program uploaded to PPA, but it doesn't look like it has been automatically built.  The PPA policy prevents me from uploading a binary package.  What do I need to do to get binary packages in my PPA?
<Hobbsee> goobsoft: does it have a build record?
<goobsoft> https://edge.launchpad.net/~goobsoft/+archive?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=any
<goobsoft> It just says published under status
<gmb> c.
<gmb> Heh. This isn't mutt.
<gmb> Sorry.
<goobsoft> When I click on "View Build records", the search doesn't return anything.
<Hobbsee> goobsoft: it takes a while between when teh source gets published, and when the build records are created
<goobsoft> Ok, so that will happen automatically is what your telling me.
<goobsoft> This is my first ppa experience.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Fujitsu> They'll normally appear within about half an hour, I believe.
<goobsoft> Am I correct in that there is no indication on the interface that something else is going to happen?
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<goobsoft> Ok, thanks
<superm1> Hobbsee, would you have a few moments to release some binaries from NEW?  slangasek is occupied with release testing, and i was hoping to get them into the archive to do testing this weekend with new disks we're going to roll
<Hobbsee> superm1: maybe.  which ones?
<superm1> Hobbsee, the mythtv ones
<superm1> libmyth-perl and libmyth-0.21 are NEW
<musashi> ah, the drama continues.  this user (https://answers.launchpad.net/~mhc7791) was supposed to have had his account disabled but i see he has posted an apology. I'm all for giving people a second chance (especially if his story is true) but he directly attached two of the top contributors to answers and if there is a way i think he should directly apologize before being granted access again (and maybe he did). i'm just following up as i'm the one re
<musashi> porting it.
<musashi> s/attached/attacked
<musashi> ^^pinging a launchpad commander in chief...
<shirish> I'm having an issue connecting to the launchpad server
<ubotu> New bug: #188291 in launchpad "Launchpad links AMD64 package dependencies to their i386 equivalent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188291
<ubotu> New bug: #188293 in launchpad "Browse source code doesn't work for lp:exaile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188293
<pochu> It's now possible to everybody to view edge. Is it possible to use it too? (e.g. report bugs, post comments...)
<Hobbsee> pochu: yes
<pochu> Thanks
<bronger> Is the only possibility to remove a release to contact an admin?
<ubotu> New bug: #188335 in launchpad "build logs shouldn't be removed so soon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188335
<VvWolverinevV> hi i left an erroneous comment on a bug on launchpad, how do i delete it?
<geser> you can't
<VvWolverinevV> i knew that was going to be the answer
<VvWolverinevV> so, i should just leave a followup comment?
<Hobbsee> yes
<VvWolverinevV> geser: what is karma, and how is it calculated?
<Kmos> !karma | VvWolverinevV 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kmos> ups
<VvWolverinevV> !askthebot | kmos
<ubotu> kmos: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<VvWolverinevV> :P
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> VvWolverinevV: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<geser> VvWolverinevV: karma is for fun, it's computed from answering questions, translations, bug work and spec work.
<VvWolverinevV> got it thanks
<fierarul> hy. I have a question about translations. do you need human approval for each file import ? Even if you already have the template in place and you just want to import some translations (.po) files ??
<french1> Is it possible to delete a translation?
<french1> I wont go into too much detail but someone created an English (AU) translation for my app so they could get the Karma.  However, I am Australian and hence the application is written in English (AU) already.
<Hobbsee> french1: which part?
<french1> Hobbsee: The whole AU translation.
<Hobbsee> french1: no, which part of au are you in?
<french1> Hobbsee: Ohhh, Canberra.
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  the land of the roundabouts.
<Hobbsee> met up with bimberi yet?
<french1> Hobbsee: nope.
<Hobbsee> you should
<french1> Hobbsee: I'll have a look on LP.
<french1> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<kiko__> whoa
<kiko__> where did LP go
 * Hobbsee ate it
<geser> Hobbsee: did it taste well?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<joejaxx> Hello All
<joejaxx> packages that are removed from ppa's through launchpad are not actually removed from the physical ppa?
<joejaxx> or does it just not reference them anymore but the source/binary packages are left there?
<joejaxx> hmm
<joejaxx> that looks like that is the case
<pochu> joejaxx: I think they take a while
<pochu> joejaxx: when I removed almost all of my packages but they were still there. Now they aren't...
<joejaxx> ah ok great :D
<pochu> If that's correct, I guess a notice would be nice... similar to the one that is shown when you remove an attachment from a bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #188402 in blueprint "Include registrant on people page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188402
<ubotu> New bug: #188430 in picard "Answers behaving weirdly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188430
<AlgorithmicContr> Hello, could anyone help me with OpenGPG importing?The error that is issued is : Please fix the problems below and try again. (7, 9, 'No public key') There occurs at  https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign 
<geser> AlgorithmicContr: have you registered your gpg key in LP?
<AlgorithmicContr> geser: yes
<Gunirus> hi
<Gunirus> any idea why i cannot login on the ubuntu wiki with my launchpad account?
<AlgorithmicContr> I don't know, give me an idea.
<Fujitsu> Gunirus: You are attempting to authenticate using your email address rather than username, I hope?
<Gunirus> mailadress fcourse :)
<Gunirus> i'm not that stupid (not yet? )
<Fujitsu> You never did something silly like checking the box on the wiki to permanently disable your account?
<Gunirus> no
#launchpad 2008-02-03
<ubotu> New bug: #188497 in rosetta "Please change Hungarian plural forms in Rosetta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188497
<eddyMul> what is a good interface to search irclogs.ubuntu.com besides googling for `site:irclogs.ubuntu.com "#launchpad"`?
<Hobbsee> wget it all, then grep it?  :)
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: what do you want to serach for?
<eddyMul> well, I'm pretty sure someone before me had asked this question: how to have PPA build packages from 'main'  (in my case: git-core)
<Hobbsee> as in, how do you get them to build against main?
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: yes.
<eddyMul> ... well, maybe... Ubuntu Installer emailed me "Signer is not permitted to upload to the component 'main' of file 'git-core_1.5.2.5-2build1+ppa1.dsc'"
<Hobbsee> they will build against main, universe, and restricted by default now
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I feel like Ubuntu Installer is telling me to change my git-core package to another component
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: ahhh.  are you actually uploading to ppa, or you uploading to archive.ubuntu.com?
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: PPA. (me no Ubuntu-dev)
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: i didn't ask where you had permissions to upload to - i asked where you were uploading to.
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I'm trying to upload to PPA
<Hobbsee> did you use dput ppa foo_source.changes
<Hobbsee> or just dput foo_source.changes
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I might've missed the "ppa" argument..... will try....
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: i think you did
<Hobbsee> or whatever you named your ppa section in ~/.dput.conf to be
<eddyMul> I guess I can be lazy and rename the suggested ~/.dput.cf:[my-ppa] to ~/.dput.cf:[DEFAULT]
<AlgorithmicContr> someone ping me
<Hobbsee> AlgorithmicContr: ping
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: actually, you can chuck it all into /etc/dput.cf, and then change the default= line in there
<Hobbsee> the guide doesn't say that, as not everyone has root access
<Hobbsee> but that's the standard, easiest way of doing it
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: I don't see 'default=' in `man dput.cf`. Did I just find a documentation bug?
<Hobbsee>        default_host_main
<Hobbsee>               This  defines  the default host for packages that are allowed to
<Hobbsee>               be uploaded to the main archive.  This  variable  is  used  when
<Hobbsee>               guessing the host to upload to.
<Hobbsee> i suspect it's that
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is.
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: so, my /etc/dput.cf should look like: http://dpaste.com/33536/ ?
<Hobbsee> looks good to me
<Hobbsee> unsure if you ened the default_host stuff in the higher section, though
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: can I peek at yours?
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: can you show me your /etc/dput.cf?
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: give me a sec
<eddyMul> I noticed PPAQuickStart now suggests appending ~ppa instead of +ppa. Do I need to re-submit my packages?
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: see http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/dput.cf
<Hobbsee> no, i wouldn't bother
<Hobbsee> but you do need to use ~ normally, as that makes it lower than the package without the ~.  + will make it higher
<eddyMul> Hobbsee: thanx for showing me your dput.cf
<Hobbsee> eddyMul: no problem
<Hobbsee> argh, that documentation is *still* out of date, adn therefore wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #188564 in launchpad "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188564
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<goobsoft> If I've got man pages in an upstream package that are nroff formatted and uncompressed, should the debian/rules file compress those?  Why doesn't dh_installman have the option of doing that?
<goobsoft> Surely I don't understand how this is normally done.
<Fujitsu> Ummm, can anybody really modify a question's summary and description without record or special permissions?
<goobsoft> If that was a reply to me, I don't understand what you're saying.
<Fujitsu> It wasn't, sorry.
<Fujitsu> I believe that dh_compress should do that compression.
<goobsoft> That did the trick for the man pages.  Thanks!
<Fujitsu> np
<goobsoft> I have a problem, I don't fully understand, so I may not ask the right question.  I have a orig.tar.gz file that my package uses.  It's listed in the dsc file, but when I build, it's not listed in the changes file.  As a result dput isn't sending the orig.tar.gz file to my ppa.
<goobsoft> Why is the orig.tar.gz not listed in the changes after a build?
<Fujitsu> You need to run debuild -S -sa
<Fujitsu> -sa includes the .orig.tar.gz
<goobsoft> ah ok.
<goobsoft> Lintian is returning the error: E: worklogproc_0.4-0ubuntu0+8.04+ppa1_source.changes: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file hardy
<goobsoft> Is that just because my version of lintian doesn't know about hardy?
<goobsoft> Is the error safe to ignore?
<geser> goobsoft: yes, you can ignore that or update lintian
<goobsoft> ok, thanks
<thekorn> hi, I have one question:
<Hobbsee> shoot
<thekorn> If I add two comments to a bugreport with the same subject and same text only the first one is added to the bugreport,
 * Fujitsu watches Hobbsee fall to the floor.
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<thekorn> is this intended, perhaps as a kind of spam protection?
<Fujitsu> And to avoid people accidentally posting the same thing twice, I believe.
<thekorn> If so, why do I get, as I am subscribed to the bug, two notification-emails?
<thekorn> is this a bug?
<Hobbsee> thekorn: what are the X-launchpad-rationale's for each of the bugs?
 * thekorn tries to find out how to show the header in evolution
<Fujitsu> You may have to view the source.
<thekorn> Hobbsee, both "Subscriber"
<Fujitsu> OK, it's a bug, then.
<thekorn> ok, will report it then,
<thekorn> thanks Hobbsee and Fujitsu 
<goobsoft> Why can't I upload packages to my ppa for hardy?
<goobsoft> http://pastebin.com/d6359e5e2
<Fujitsu> goobsoft: Because that wasn't uploaded to your PPA; you uploaded that to Ubuntu.
<goobsoft> oh, good call
<goobsoft> doh
<ubotu> New bug: #188592 in malone "duplicate comments are not added to the bugreport but notification mails are send" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188592
<Iulian> Hello
<Iulian> Is there any way to remove deactivated OpenPGP keys from LP?
<ScottK> thekorn: Bug 187346 may be relevant
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187346 in malone "Multiple bug mails received when both package bug contact and on a team that's contact" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187346
<thekorn> ScottK, let me read the bugreport...
<thekorn> ScottK, no, I dont think this is related,
<thekorn> the behaviour I discribed happens also in projects where no bug contact is set,
<thekorn> and also the number of mails I get is equal to the number of same comments I tried to add
<Gunirus> seems like i have this problem : 
<Gunirus> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/1697
<ubotu> New bug: #188651 in soyuz "[wishlist] Enable Sid building in Soyuz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188651
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Any LP guy around? :)
<Spads> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<RainCT> not everywhere :P
<thumper> morning 
 * Moniker42 looks around
<thumper> morning Moniker42
<Fujitsu> Morning all.
<Moniker42> morn.. hey, it's 8:30pm ¬.¬
#launchpad 2009-01-26
<nellery> I get this error when running apt-get update to update my PPA, anyone know how to fix this?
<nellery> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4A42D1C1E825A177
<thumper> is your gpg key with a key server?
<nellery> thumper: yes, it is uploaded to keyserver.ubuntu.com, and on LP
<nellery> (I'm updating my own PPA)
<thumper> has it worked for you before?
<nellery> thumper: yes, but I that was before keys for PPA's existed
<nellery> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<nellery> mentions I need to confirm it
<nellery> But I don't see how this is possible.
<thumper> it isn't some apt-key thing is it@?
<thumper> I don't know that much about ppas
<nellery> thumper: I've updated my PPA on my system many times before, but never with signed PPAs.  I'm guessing that it's because of that
<nellery> and the error mentioned on the help pages looks to be the same.
<thumper> I think it is due to PPAs now signing things
<thumper> and what you are seeing is a warning from apt
<thumper> as it doesn't know about the key
<thumper> however I'm not sure how to tell apt about it
<thumper> I'm sure someone here does though
 * thumper looks around
<james_w> apt-key
<thumper> thanks james_w
<james_w> nellery: you need to use "apt-key add" to inform apt to trust that key
<nellery> james_w: got it, thanks!
 * jelmer wished somebody uploaded python-launchpadlib to Debian :-/
<bialix> hi, I have a question about difference between maintainer and driver roles
<bialix> I want to create new team for my project. Does I understand correctly the team members can work on the same branches?
<bialix> even if the team is not associated to specific project?
<bialix> and if I set the team as driver all members will be responsive to triage bgs?
<bialix> bugs
<bialix> does it correct?
<bialix> anybody home?
<spiv> bialix: it's been pretty quiet in here so far today... I guess it's still the weekend for many people.
<spiv> (And it's a public holiday in .au)
<bialix> spiv: oh, ok.
<bialix> but may be you know the answer ;-) ?
<bialix> and today is chinese new year too
<spiv> Oh, yeah, that's right.  A busy day for holidays :)
<spiv> I don
<spiv> I don't know the difference between drivers and maintainers, though.
<bialix> I'm just never realized that the team can share code without be attached to particular project
<bialix> heh, ok. thanks anyway
<Hew> Hi. It looks like edge has a problem with making private bugs public, as the private checkbox is not filled. Can someone else verify this? Do I report this against Malone / Launchpad / something else?
<spiv> Hew: yes, file it against malone.
<Hew> spiv: Thanks, will do.
<stdin> is bazaar working for anyone on staging? seems to be down for me
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging down, back Monday | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact:  cprov | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<milovanderlinden> Hi there, I am maintainer for merkaartor. How can I change project details? I cannot find an edit details button anywhere
<jrib> Hi, can I search for a project by programming language?  I'm on edge by the way
<cprov> milovanderlinden: let me check for you.
<cprov> milovanderlinden: right, you are the maintainer and a link called 'Change details' (with a yellow pencil at the right) should be presented to you on the page upper-right corner
<milovanderlinden> cprov; ok, thanks
<cprov> milovanderlinden: do you see it now ?
<milovanderlinden> This is the project url https://launchpad.net/merkaartor
<milovanderlinden> cprov: yes, there is a change details button now, thank you!
<cprov> milovanderlinden: you are welcome.
<milovanderlinden> Another question; I am requested to set translation to be maintained in launchpad (done) and translation owner to "openstreetmap". How can I change the owner for translation?
<jtv3> milovanderlinden: there's no owner for translation as such,
<jtv3> milovanderlinden: though if you're using a translation group, that does have an owner.
<milovanderlinden> Can I see if openstreetmap as such is owner of a certain translation group?
<jtv> milovanderlinden: (note: a project doesn't own a translation group, since one group can manage translations for multiple projects)
<jtv> milovanderlinden: it's indicated here and there in the translations UI, let me dig it up for you.
<jtv> milovanderlinden: are we talking about josm?
<milovanderlinden> no, about merkaartor which is the QT, C++ "based brother" application for JOSM
<jtv> milovanderlinden: oic
<jtv> milovanderlinden: I suppose a lot of non-Dutch people will be wondering about that name...
<milovanderlinden> ;-)
<jtv> So this one? https://translations.launchpad.net/merkaartor
<milovanderlinden> yes
<jtv> milovanderlinden: the information you're looking for is on the right, in the pink box.  It says Translation group: Not assigned.
<jtv> milovanderlinden: if you want somewhat tighter control of the translations, you may want us to set up a translation group; or you could choose the Launchpad translation group as your translation group.
<milovanderlinden> Ok, thanks for the hint. I will consult the german person who contacted me on setting up localization. I see other issues coming up because merkaartor uses ts (Qt) templates for translations and I am not sure launchpad will handle those?
<jtv> milovanderlinden: unfortunately, no, we don't support those.
<milovanderlinden> ok, clear. thanks
<jtv> milovanderlinden: glad to be of help.
<loic-m> I've got problems with the doc at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<loic-m> I'm trying to upload my package so it's build for Intrepid and Hardy
<loic-m> however "Upload to ~<lp_name>/ubuntu/<suite> and the suite you specify will override the suite named in the upload changelog"doesn't make sense
<loic-m> I do either "my launchpad name"/ubuntu/intrepid, ~"my launchpad name"/ubuntu/intrepid or my_ppa/ubuntu/intrepid
<loic-m> But I get "no host ### found in config"
<calc> would it be possible (or is there already a bug) to have x-launchpad-rationale added for to Blueprint emails?
<calc> s/for//
<cprov> loic-m: first you cannot build the same source in more than one series when you have a pool/ based repository.
<cprov> loic-m: it would result in the same set of binary packages (same name and version) with conflicting contents.
<cprov> loic-m: regarding the the dput error, which fqdn are you using the your dput configuration ?
<loic-m> cprov: fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<loic-m> cprov: what is the solution if I want to provide packages for multiple releases of Ubuntu (+ maybe Debian)?
<cprov> loic-m: dput on ppa.l.n works fine from here. Does `ftp ppa.launchpad.net` works for you ?
<loic-m> cprov: I can dput fine for Jaunty, the only problem is for other targets
<cprov> loic-m: dput itself should work, but the upload will be rejected and you will receive an notification about it
<cprov> loic-m: is that what happens ?
<loic-m>  cprov: ftp works fine too (I can login)
<cprov> loic-m: assuming you use `dput -f ...` or remove the '.upload' file before re-uploading.
<loic-m> "No host ppa/ubuntu/intrepid found in config"
<cprov> loic-m: oh, you have to create new configuration snippets for series-specific uploads.
<loic-m> cprov: `dput -f ...` won't overwrite the packages for Jaunty?
<cprov> loic-m: no, it won't, it will just ignore the '.upload' file created locally by the previous upload.
<loic-m> cprov: "you have to create new configuration snippets for series-specific uploads" - I didn't find that information. Do you have a link?
<cprov> loic-m: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions, right where you are.
<cprov> loic-m: in the previous section it describes how to create dput.cf sections for each PPA you have access, the it describes how to create new section for series specific uploads
<cprov> loic-m: it doesn't say run `dput ~<lp_name>/foo/bar`, does it ?
<cprov> loic-m: either way, the series-override only helps when you want to upload a pristine source package, for instance a debian source to a ubuntu distroseries.
<loic-m> cprov: you're right. However it doesn't say you have to create that in dput.cf either. i'll try right now
<loic-m> cprov: what I want is to upload a package for Jaunty and build it for Intrepid/Hardy
<cprov> loic-m: yup, I will tweak that paragraph to make it clearer. It's confusing the way it is
<cprov> loic-m: right, you can't do this in a pool/ based repository, as I said before. Did you understand why ?
<loic-m> cprov: thanks a lot. Could you also add the command to run -or say you need the -f option)?
<loic-m> cprov: I understand it's because "it would result in the same set of binary packages" as you said
<cprov> loic-m: exactly, so you have two alternatives
<cprov> loic-m: you could build the source in the oldest series you think it will work, let's say hardy; then copy source and binaries to the newer series
<cprov> loic-m: since the toolchain is very likely to be backwards compatible, the binaries will work fine in intrepid and jaunty.
<loic-m> cprov: I copy them in Launchpad (web interface)?
<cprov> loic-m: OR, if you really depend on series specific features (libraries/ABI) you have to create a new source version and reupload it.
<cprov> loic-m: yes, on the first alternative you can use launchpad.net/people/+me/+archive/+copy-packages UI
<cprov> loic-m: after the source was fully built in the oldest series.
<loic-m> cprov: I'm not sure I'm looking for either solution ;)
<oojah> loic-m: And copying like that ^ means the process is a lot quicker.
<cprov> oojah: copying binaries means you don't have to wait them to be rebuilt; so quicker when it fits your needs.
<oojah> cprov: Exactly my point :)
<loic-m> cprov: in the link you gave me, there's an option "Rebuild the copied sources"
<loic-m> cprov: could I use this option so I upload to Jaunty, then it rebuild packages for Intrepid & Hardy?
<cprov> loic-m: yes, and if you select it together with 'this PPA' (copy destination) is will fail if the source being copied has already built a binary in the same repository
<loic-m> cprov: you're right, it did
<oojah> loic-m: To clarify, you can use that option only if you tell it to rebuild in a different ppa.
<cprov> oojah: yes
<loic-m> cprov: so if I want to support Hardy and Intrepid along with Jaunty, the only solution is either to accept building it for Hardy, or having multiple ppa?
<oojah> I've struggled with this myself in the past, it's not immediately obvious.
<cprov> oojah: it might confuse your mind, but you can also rebuild the same source in a newer suite if its original builds have all failed.
<cprov> oojah: but that's a corner case.
<oojah> aaargh :)
<oojah> loic-m: You could use different version names as well - name-1.0.0-1~ppa1~jaunty
<oojah> loic-m: But if your package doesn't need to be rebuilt for different releases, then just do the copy. afaict, the most likely cause that you need to worry about rebuilding is if you depend on a library that breaks abi compatibility.
<loic-m> cprov: that's an idea, however it will confuse other people
<loic-m> s/cprov/oojah/ sorry
<loic-m> oojah: I think I'll do a copy then. It would just have been nice to have it working like pbuilder-release-arch work though. I must be spoilt
<cprov> loic-m: we have plans for automatic rebuilds, where we could automatically dispatch new builds without requiring source changes and adding a rebuild-index ('+b<index>')  to the resulting binaries.
<cprov> loic-m: but it will take some time to be implemented.
<loic-m> cprov: that's really good news.
<loic-m> btw, any reason why a build for Jaunty amd64 works on my en with pbuilder, but fails on my ppa?
<loic-m> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21650338/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.desmume_0.9-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cprov> loic-m: let me check.
<cprov> loic-m: missing build-deps, the buildlog list them after 'The following packages have unmet dependencies: '
<cprov> loic-m: I don't know exactly what changed in jaunty regarding gtk
<cprov> loic-m: you could check with MOTU guys in #ubuntu-motu, they know everything ;)
<loic-m> cprov: I'll do that. Thanks for checking.
<pkt> hi, my ppa has reached its quota?
<pkt> I got an email saying I 'm using 1927MB from 1024MB
<pkt> But I can't see how this is happening
<pkt> I have eclipse which takes a total of ~400MB
<cprov> pkt: what's your PPA url ?
<pkt> https://launchpad.net/~pktoss/+archive
<pkt> but the rest are small packages, I can't figure out how they can be taking 1.5G
<pkt> unless the deleted packages count too?
<cprov> pkt: well, counters don't lie, you repo uses about 2GiB
<pkt> strange, I don't say anything is lying, I just can't figure out how this happens
<cprov> pkt: you have 3 eclipse publications using the same orig.tar.gz
<pkt> aha, that could be it
<pkt> but I only see one
<pkt> eclipse - 3.4.1-0~pkt2
<cprov> pkt: but the old version were removed from disk on 18th and 19th, so it's not the problem.
<pkt> yes, I remember deleting them
<cprov> pkt: 1.1G    ./f/firefox-qt
<pkt> aha
<pkt> I never expected firefox to be that big!
<cprov> pkt: but it also says -> Removal requested       3 minutes ago.
<pkt> yes, but I cleaned this up after I got the email
<cprov> pkt: you will be back into your quota very soon
<pkt> so this could well be the problem, thanks :-)
<cprov> pkt: you have to wait the repository clearner process to run, hourly.
<pkt> yes, I don't mind :-)
<pkt> thanks again a lot for your help :-)   Now things make sense
<cprov> pkt: the upload warning will become a rejection next cycle and we will re-add the "repository size" section to the PPA index page.
<pkt> what do you mean "next cycle?"
<cprov> pkt: by the end of the next 'month', roughly.
<pkt> If quota is to be enforced, it would be nice if very large packages in a ppa could be flagged as such
<cprov> pkt: next Launchpad release cycle.
<pkt> This way I would never have copied firefox-qt from the other ppa in the first place
<cprov> pkt: that's an interesting idea, could you file a bug on soyuz product, please ?
<pkt> cool, I will :-)
<pkt> cprov: ok, it is now bug #321565
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321565 in soyuz "Please flag very large packages on a PPA somehow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321565
<cprov> pkt: thanks a lot.
<pkt> np, thank you for your help :-)
<pkt> bye
<maxb> cprov: What does a milestone of "pending" mean in the context of Soyuz? Particularly with reference to bug 311952? Thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311952 in soyuz "Packages-arch-specific blocking of a single binary blocks the entire source package" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311952
<cprov> maxb: it means that the task wasn't scheduled yet
<maxb> but somehow different from "no milestone" ?
<cprov> maxb: it's there just to not fall off into the ocean of confirmed bugs in soyuz :-/
<maxb> right
<maxb> a sort of "in tray" for bugs, then
<cprov> maxb: yes, sort of.
<maxb> What does this mean for the likelyhood of it happening during the jaunty cycle? Indeterminate, at the moment?
<mkanat> gmb: Had a chance to look over the APIs?
<cprov> maxb: well, in my understanding we have to find time for it before jaunty freeze. However I confess it doesn't look easy.
<maxb> really?
<maxb> Well, there's always the option of "Ignore any P-a-s info for binary packages, and get the file fixed upstream to refer to the source package when it refers to all binary packages of a source", I guess
<loic-m> How can I make a package deleted from my ppa appear again?
<fta> OOPS-1122EC281 ?
<fta> timeouts everywhere :(
 * Ursinha-prQA looks
<Ursinha-prQA> fta, which page?
<thumper> morning
<Ursinha-prQA> fta, ppa/+index?
<Ursinha-prQA> cprov, ^
<cprov> fta: I'm on it, something introduced recently is making PPA index to suffer on package lists with a lot of binaries.
<cprov> fta: apparently, I haven't had time to investigate it properly yet.
<fta> cprov, ok. thanks
<cprov> fta: try passing ?batch=20 (or smaller)
<fta> i was passing batch=150 as i need firefox and xul which happen to be on different pages now and it's very slow to change page
<cprov> fta: yes, that will mostly timeout from what I can see.
<fta> btw, what happened to the 10+ ppa builders per arch? i see just a few now
<cprov> fta: they were redirect to other tasks temporarily. They will be back soon.
<fta> ok, great
<Chris`>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Chris`> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Chris`> Anyone else experiencing that?
<andersk> Is it known that the PPA builders lychee and hassium have been stuck on the same builds for 5 days?
<cody-somerville> andersk, neither of those buildds are currently in the pool
<cody-somerville> andersk, Those buildds are disabled.
<cprov> andersk: there are probably being used by other internal tasks
<attilacyilmazlar> is ther any turkish guy here???
<MFen> when i want to 'target this bug to a release', there's only one release, 'trunk'.  how do i get other releases in there?
<MFen> i hope the answer isn't 'register a bazaar branch', because i can't
<MFen> i've looked high and low for a list of releases or a place to add one
<MFen> oh hell, there it is on the front page
<MFen> is "link to ubuntu package" intended to be used with PPA packages?
<MFen> i don't intend to try to get my package into ubuntu. not sure what, if any, advantages there might be in having a link between my project page and my ppa
#launchpad 2009-01-27
<cprov> MFen: I'm not following you, what's you problem ?
<MFen> i registered a release series. then there was a link to link it to an ubuntu package. since i packaged my stuff on a launchpad ppa, i clicked that and typed in a name
<MFen> i think that now it thinks there's an ubuntu package by that name, but actually i was just trying to see if i could put a link to the ppa url in my project page. i guess that's not what it does and i'm confused about what i just did
<spiv> Shorter version: "What does the 'link project to package' feature actually do?" ;)
<MFen> also, i don't see any way to undo what i just did
<MFen> yes.
<cprov> MFen: if your branch is packaged in a PPA it's not supposed to have a 'link to a ubuntu package', leave it blank
<MFen> too late. :)
<cprov> MFen: since the code doesn't correspond to what is shipped with ubuntu official series.
<MFen> yeah, that's what i was gathering
<MFen> so, is there a way to undo that?
<cprov> MFen: I think so, if you can one of us can. What's the url ?
<MFen> https://launchpad.net/hypy/1.0+or+bust
<cprov> MFen: I can't remove it either, let me open  question
<MFen> ok
<MFen> there seem to be a lot of places in launchpad where i can do something, but then i can't undo it
<MFen> for example, i targetted some bugs to 'trunk' before i found 'register a release series'. then i also targetted it to 1.0+or+bust. now i can't un-target it from tunk
<cprov> MFen: but you can mark the bug task as invalid and it won't be presented in reports.
<MFen> well it's only invalid for trunk
<spiv> You can't unfile bugs, either ;)
<MFen> launchpad just isn't like any other bug tracker i've used. i guess it's not supposed to be, but it still seems all too easy to get into muddled state
<cprov> MFen: if the source package you nominated were ever published in ubuntu, it should be possible to remove, but the case it that it wasn't.
<spiv> It would definitely be nice if undoing mistakes were easier, but it's not always easy to implement.
<spiv> Not sure about the specific case of bug targetting.
<cprov> MFen: the bug lies, first, in the fact that you shouldn't be able to create a link to a ubuntu package that never existed, IMO.
<MFen> cprov: well, i agree with that
<MFen> ﻿the bug targetting isn't such a big deal. it makes sense in the context, now that i've thought about it, and no harm done
<cprov> MFen: a lot of issues reported in this are, Bug #4556, Bug #204119 and Bug #204121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4556 in launchpad-foundations "Can't remove link between project and source package" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204119 in launchpad-foundations "Non-existent distribution series source package shouldn't have upstream links" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204119
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204121 in launchpad-foundations "Redundant (and Delete-less) "Upstream links" pages for a source package in every distribution series" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204121
<MFen> hmm, so this.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-hypy should have a delete button
<cprov> MFen: yes, if it was published in ubuntu it would.
<MFen> i see
<IntuitiveNipple> After deleting a package, it seems the diff.gz remains, preventing a re-upload... is the diff.gz supposed to be deleted at any point?
<maxb> ooi, is there such a thing as a give-back in Soyuz?
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, "Delete Package" *said* both binary and source packages had been deleted
<maxb> (I'm contemplating how to write a reliable FTBFS reporting script)
<IntuitiveNipple> I had a weird experience... a successful binary build that then failed to upload because of a missing source package :s
<NCommander> cprov, can you delete some Bazaar branches for me so I can reupload the correct branch?
<spm> NCommander: can't you see a minus symbol beside the branches in question?
<NCommander> spm, that doesn't delete the branch on disk AFAIK, thus I can't reuse the namespace
<NCommander> if I'm wrong, then I'd be glad to be wrong and delete it myself ;-)
<spm> NCommander: ah yes that one. Am pretty sure is a bug - I can manually delete off disk, but this isn't recommended.
<NCommander> Well, the way LP works is kinda weird in this respect ...
<thumper> it is a bin now
<thumper> not a minus symbol
<thumper> NCommander: as far as it matters to you, you can reuse the name
<thumper> NCommander: yes lp is weird
<NCommander> Well, I don't want a jaunty2 branch :-)
<thumper> NCommander: JFDI
<thumper> it'll be good
<NCommander> JFDI?
<NCommander> oh
<thumper> :)
<thumper> I'm gunna get that on a t-shirt
<thumper> I just need some good pic to go with it
<ajmitch> your motto for life
<thumper> ajmitch: True!
<det> What key can users of my PPA import to get rid of unsigned repo warnings ?
<noodles775> det, it should be displayed on your PPA page.
<kiko-afk> noodles775, have we finished generating all of them?
<noodles775> kiko-afk: yep, I believe so... new PPA's will be on ongoing task of course...
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Staging down, back Monday | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: allenap | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: allenap | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<kiko-afk> noodles775, they are pretty quick to generate though -- problem was the initial volume
<noodles775> kiko-afk: Yep (a few minutes each, without an rng, I think was what cprov said)... I just meant I'm not sure whether a cron has been setup to generate keys for new ppas yet...
<kiko-afk> noodles775, worth checking today then :)
<mok0> I am trying to push a branch to LP, it gives and ERROR, tells me to use bzr upgrade. When I do that, it says format 1 is already at the most recent format.
<soren> a
<soren> doh
<jrib> Hi, can I search for a project by programming language?  I'm on edge by the way
<mok0> jrib: You can do it via debtags
<jrib> mok0: hmm, I'm not familiar with debtags.  Does that allow me to search projects in launchpad or just packages in ubuntu's repositories?
<mok0> jrib: it allows you to search debian packages
<mok0> jrib: adept package manager implements debtags too
<jrib> mok0: thanks, that's not what I originally wanted, but it's helpful.  Do you know of a way to search launchpad projects in that way though?  Launchpad seems to have the information
<mok0> Uhm, no... there's an advanced search for bugs, but not for packages afaic
<jrib> mok0: ok, thanks for your help
<mok0> jrib: np
<riksta> Philip5: ping :)
<Ape3000> Launchpad needs more / better servers. The pages are currently loading quite slowly.
<kyselejsyrecek> yes, I got also timeout errors
<Ursinha> kyselejsyrecek, Ape3000, we're constantly working to improve LP speed
<Philip5> riksta: i had a look at it and as it is now you are out of luck until we see new frontends for opensync as they have a new api with the 0.3x series (which are considered development versions) so if you don't want to sync with the commandline tool you have to use the standard 0.2x version of opensync that works with multisync and the gnome-sync-tool
<Arariss> anyone may help me with my account?
<Arariss> hello..
<Arariss> hi!
<noodles775> Hi Arariss
<noodles775> What problems are you experiencing?
<Arariss> changed / forgot my email to login
<Arariss> and of course password :(
<Arariss> it has been months since last operation on my account
<noodles775> Arariss: https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<noodles775> I'm assuming you've tried that and are now needing to get in contact with an admin...
<Arariss> actually it is so
<Arariss> thought some admin / launchpad team would help me otherwise i will register another account briefly
<noodles775> Arariss: Yep... the easiest way to get an admin task done is to create a question (it will then get assigned to the admins):
<noodles775> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/
<Arariss> and im assuming have to be logged in to put a question, not?! AH HAa
<Arariss> yes indeed
<Arariss> possible that an admin is not here to help me in this reset?
<noodles775> Arariss: Yep, you'd need to log in as a different user to request the reset... allenap : do you know if there are any admins around to handle this?
 * allenap looks
<noodles775> Arariss, if you know all the possible email addresses you've had in the past few months since you created the account....
<noodles775> allenap: great, thanks.
<Arariss> thanks noodles77
<Arariss> hi allenap you are an admin?
<allenap> Arariss: No, but I'm trying to get hold of one who can help you.
<Arariss> great
<matsubara> allenap, hi
<Arariss> hello matsubara could you help me?
<matsubara> Arariss, what do you need?
<Arariss> old story.. short: some months since last access to my account :( in the meantime email address gone dead
<Arariss> now i dont have a clue about logging in or password
<Arariss> because YEs i forgot even the 'old' password
<Arariss> by the way matsubara..
<Arariss> my old email is easily recovered because there is my gpg signature
<Arariss> but it is useless
<Arariss> never mind helpers & admin :) found out
<Arariss> just had a flashback, now i'm changing the email. 10x all the good people! BYE
<loic-m> How can I wget a key from somebodu's ppa? When I use the address of the key it doesn't work
<cprov> loic-m: the fingerprint link points to the key index page in a key server
<noodles775> loic-m: I just tested and it works for me:
<cprov> loic-m: click on the keyid link there to get the public key
<noodles775> loic-m: I just tested and it works for me: wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xDCAC43EE807ADF67495AD95809C5BECB0DC0F66C&op=index
<noodles775> ^^^ sorry, wrong link...
<cprov> loic-m: preferably, you should use `gpg` to fetch the key, since you are already using the terminal
<cprov> loic-m: `gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/keyring --recv  <fingerprint> && gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /tmp/keyring --export --armor <fingerprint> | sudo apt-key add - && rm /tmp/keyring`
<loic-m> cprov: thank. I knew the gpg command, but I think it will make users afraid, since for "semi-official" repos (winehq, medubuntu, etc...) the command just uses wget and apt-key
<loic-m> noodles775: your link doesn't work
<loic-m> cprov: is there a way to use wget with ubuntu keyserver?
<cprov> loic-m: we can provide a 'wgetable' interface, but the fact that PPA signing keys were propagated to the keyservers makes them more reliable and 'gpg' use possible.
<cprov> loic yes, click on the keyid link in the keyserver index page or simply change 'op=index' by 'op=get' in the URL GET attributes.
<loic-m> cprov: the idea is that everybody uses wget, and as an user I would  "trust" it more in the sense I can understand what it does
<Kmos> we can have an closed bzr repo in launchpad ?
<loic-m> loic-m: whereas I'm not used to gpg and if I were an user having to look in gpg man page to check somebody's not trying to make me execute harmful/messy code is daunting
<cprov> loic-m: wget + http is not the safest combination, fyi. Everyone using it should be very careful
<loic-m> even though gpg might be more secure
<cprov> Kmos: yes, 'remote branches', they are hosted somewhere else only registered in LP
<loic-m> cprov: I understand
<Kmos> cprov: but I wanted to have a private bzr branch hosted in LP.
<Kmos> for free :) else there are many others places with git or svn
<cprov> Kmos: right, that narrows the issue, let me query the docs to see if it's already available.
<Kmos> cprov: ok, thanks.. else I can request a bug for that feature.
<Kmos> it would be cool for bazaar adoption
<Kmos> i only find solutions like that, but for git
<loic-m> cprov: I didn't manage to make wget work, so i'm not sure it's possible
<cprov> loic-m: what's the ppa URL ?
<loic-m> cprov: however if the gpg method is better i'll use it. Thanks for the explanations
<loic-m> cprov: https://launchpad.net/~loic-martin3/+archive (mine)
<cprov> loic-m: `wget 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x47DF62490A617C5BED85C30E7AAA116D78822001' -O my_key`
<xnox> hello. I have a build which is failing in PPA with an error: Source not available. Although the upload was with full source .orig.tar.gz attached to it. Checksums from dsc mach that orig what's going on?
<xnox> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkgcrosswire/+archive/ppa/+build/849901
<loic-m> cprov: thanks a lot. I was missing the '...'
<cprov> xnox: one sec, I will check
<cprov> loic-m: np
 * xnox loves signed PPA's thanks a lot launchpad team!!!!!!!!
<xnox> cprov: thanks
<cprov> xnox: the build log says: configure: error: Couldn't find scrollkeeper-config. Please install the scrollkeeper package: http://scrollkeeper.sourceforge.net
<xnox> cprov: ok thanks, I've missed that. Gonna add dependency then
<cprov> xnox: yup
<cprov> Kmos: private and hosted branches exist in LP but are only available with paid support yet :(
<Kmos> cprov: ah ok :(
<Kmos> thx
<oojah> cprov: Is that where the "private builds" come from on the PPA build machines occasionally?
<cprov> oojah: not exactly, we also have private PPAs.
<cprov> oojah: on pretty much the same terms
<oojah> cprov: Fair enough, just curious really.
<leonel> hello ...  is lauchpad  too busy  to build packages ??
<oojah> leonel: The build queue is at http://launchpad.net/+builds - there's a lot in the queue!
<leonel> oojah: thanks
<oojah> I think someone said that a lot of the ppa build machines were temporarily moved to another purpose, but I could be wrong.
<leonel> oojah: I guess   http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/ec2   would be a great test with launchpad  :)
<xnox> can you please cancel pending builds which are supperseeded by new pending uploads on PPA?
<xnox> or how do I delete stuff from the pending builds page?
<loic-m> For ppa, anyone know what is the syntax in .dput.cf for Debian distributions in incoming = ~<lp_name>/ubuntu/<suite>, do we use ~<lp_name>/ubuntu/lenny or ~<lp_name>/ubuntu/unstable ?
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<emmajane> is there a channel related to the landscape client?
<rockstar> emmajane, good question.
<emmajane> rockstar, is there an answer? :)
<rockstar> emmajane, there is now.  #landscape.  :)
 * emmajane grins. I ws there before and ended up with channel operator. ;)
<rockstar> emmajane, yeah, I had to wrangle some guys up.  :)
<emmajane> hehehe
<dobey> hey guys
<dobey> can someone remove a bug subscription for me in lp? one of the subscribers has an auto responder that keeps filling a bug with useless comments :(
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icon-naming-utils/+bug/319991 is the bug i'm experiencing it on, but i suspect the person is one one of the subscribed teams, and is probably causing the issue for lots of bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319991 in icon-naming-utils "Strange behaviour of some emblem icons." [Undecided,New]
<dobey> yeah, he's on the Ubuntu Artwork Team
<mthaddon> dobey: which user?
<TomaszD> May I get the attention of someone knowledgeable in rosetta? I still think there is a problem with the translation template for bluez-gnome.
<dobey> mthaddon: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~victor-ecozona
<dobey> mthaddon: i think he needs to be unsub'd from the art team temporarily
<mthaddon> dobey: can you ask a question https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion with your request as it may need approval from someone else
<dobey> mthaddon: hrmm, ok. i pinged kwwii since he owns that team, but he doesn't seem to be around atm
<thumper> TomaszD: I think most of them tend to work in european (day) times
<TomaszD> thumper, I'm busy during european day times :]
<thumper> TomaszD: ask a question on the launchpad project
<thumper> TomaszD: and it will be routed to the right person
<TomaszD> https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion this?
<thumper> TomaszD: yep
<TomaszD> alright
<dobey> mthaddon: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/58912
<mthaddon> cool, thx
<pkern> Mail loop on #319991, please block victor.
<dobey> pkern: already bugging :)
<pkern> Fine.
 * dobey also goes to file a bug against lp
<TomaszD> alright, question posted https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/58913
<magcius> TomaszD, what are you asking? There obviously is no other template for that project.
<magcius> TomaszD, that's not Launchpad's fault
<TomaszD> magcius, I've no idea who's problem it is. I'm just trying to find out.
<magcius> TomaszD, are you a translator or a user on that project?
<TomaszD> magcius, I'm the admin of the Polish Ubuntu Translators
<TomaszD> translator as well.
<magcius> TomaszD, so, what do you want people to do? Create a new template?
<TomaszD> I'm just now going to compile this crap from source and see if the software has an issue with the template.
<TomaszD> magcius, I want the translation to be actually used.
<TomaszD> as it currently isn't used.
<magcius> TomaszD, there is no Polish language in that template...
<TomaszD> I have translated bluez-gnome 100% way way back and I see half of the strings in English in Intrepid.
<magcius> TomaszD, so I'd assume that it is using the template, just that the template isn't very complete.
<TomaszD> that might very well be the case.
<TomaszD> How can you/me fix that?
<magcius> TomaszD, where did you translate it and how?
<magcius> TomaszD, it's perfectly possible that the main development team doesn't want to use Rosetta.
<TomaszD> the project has switched the translation process to rosetta, so I've translated in rosetta.
<TomaszD> hmm!
<TomaszD> but still, bluez-gnome is in main, so launchpad can override any upstream translation
<magcius> TomaszD, did you translate the old template? It doesn't list Poliish as a language.
<TomaszD> but both upstream and ubuntu translations show 100% complete.
<TomaszD> Polish is not shown magcius ? Where? Could you provide the URL ?
<magcius> https://translations.launchpad.net/bluez-gnome/trunk/+translations
<magcius> That only shows three languages for me.
<TomaszD> magcius, well it's right there https://translations.launchpad.net/bluez-gnome/trunk/+pots/bluetooth-manager/pl/+translate
<TomaszD> magcius, because it only shows languages you prefer to be shown.
<TomaszD> you can set it up for your account I believe.
<magcius> TomaszD, I don't have any preferred languages, I thought that would mean that it would show all.
<TomaszD> well then it doesn't. And why the "bluetooth-manager" name for the template, that's at least a bit strange.
<magcius> TomaszD, it's quite possible that the developers haven't accepted the translations upstream.
<TomaszD> magcius, ok so the upstream source tarball is missing the strings.
<TomaszD> magcius, still, the strings have been added in Ubuntu, and as bluez-gnome is in main, they should show up
<TomaszD> we sometimes override some small details of upstream translations this way and it's always worked
<magcius> TomaszD, locale is built into the executable.
<magcius> TomaszD, so whatever developer is building the application isn't including all the locales that have been translated.
<TomaszD> magcius, and how would you explain point 2) in my question, about the list of available distributions on https://translations.launchpad.net/bluez-gnome
<magcius> https://launchpad.net/bluez-gnome
<TomaszD> magcius, I thought that happens automatically, it'd be a needlessly tedious process otherwise
<magcius> TomaszD, they only have packages for Gusty and Hardy.
<magcius> TomaszD, most professional build scripts grab all the locales.
<TomaszD> magcius, oh but they do have packages for intrepid and jaunty.
<magcius> TomaszD, the Ubuntu project lists those packages, not the bluez-gnome
<TomaszD> magcius, may I point out a small discrepancy
<TomaszD> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/bluez-gnome/+pots/bluetooth-manager/pl/+translate - the URL for translating in jaunty
<TomaszD> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+sources/bluez-gnome/+translations - the URL for translating in hardy
<magcius> TomaszD, that's the Ubuntu project, not the bluez-gnome project.
<magcius> I don't know why the inconsistency exists.
<TomaszD> yes, but it's the ubuntu project that doesn't accept the translation for some reason.
<TomaszD> it looks as if "bluetooth-manager" is one of many templates but it isn't. and it hardy there was no-nonsense noname template as there was no need for a separate name.
<TomaszD> I think that just might some kind of a hint.
<TomaszD> but it's hard to explain as you can see.
<TomaszD> makes it all the more irritating to pin down.
<magcius> thumper, is the Ubuntu project special in any way? It seems that it has many features that other projects don't.
<TomaszD> I'll try asking Marcel Holtmann to release a point release of bluez-gnome with a translation roll-up from launchpad, maybe this way ubuntu will pick up the changes.
<TomaszD> yes, I'm getting desperate, but it's been a few month already.
<TomaszD> *months
<thumper> magcius: yes, ubuntu is a distro not a normal project
<magcius> thumper, did you read the log here? There is inconsistency between the Ubuntu project translations and what project they should belong to.
<thumper> magcius: no I didn't read the backlog
<magcius> TomaszD, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/bluez-gnome/+pots/bluetooth-manager/pl/+translate
<magcius> err... thumper ^^
<TomaszD> right.
<magcius> thumper, https://translations.launchpad.net/bluez-gnome/trunk/+pots/bluetooth-manager
<magcius> thumper, those two links should contain the same information, but they do not.
<magcius> err... the first link should be https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/bluez-gnome/+translations
<TomaszD> I found out something. The last translation synchro for bluez-gnome was 9 days before I've made changes in Rosetta. It is quite clear that the changes have been ignored by launchpad for some reason. It basically uses upstream translation instead of Ubuntu-modified one.
<magcius> TomaszD, where did you modify it?
<TomaszD> despite being in main.
<magcius> TomaszD, the Ubuntu Jaunty or BlueZ project?
<TomaszD> magcius, both in the upstream project in launchpad and in the ubuntu project. They're in sync.
<magcius> TomaszD, it seems that based on what you are telling me, they are *not* in sync.
<TomaszD> if they were, the app would show up translated, which is what you're trying to tell me.
<TomaszD> but they are in sync and you can check that easily
<magcius> TomaszD, then why does BlueZ-gnome not display Jaunty as a distro?
<TomaszD> it does not display intrepid either. Probably because of the weird "bluetooth-manager" name for the template.
<TomaszD> compare the URLs I gave you.
<magcius> TomaszD, the Jaunty link has "bluetooth-manager" as well.
<TomaszD> TomaszD, jaunty and intrepid have it. gutsy and hardy don't, that's why they show up on the list of the upstream project page.
<TomaszD> oops, talking to myself now.
<TomaszD> magcius, ^
<TomaszD> the use for a special name for a template is only if you have multiple templates for one package. It's nonsense to have a special name here. Maybe that is why the upstream project doesn't list the distros.
<TomaszD> It's just "confused"
<TomaszD> and this just might be the reason why this new template is not being used at all in the Ubuntu project.
<TomaszD> though I leave that to someone who actually knows what's what.
<TomaszD> the fact is, the upstream tarball does not have the full translation and that's how it shows up in Ubuntu.
<TomaszD> the translation has since then been completed for both Ubuntu and upstream, but hasn't been picked up yet by either.
<TomaszD> and should have been by Ubuntu at least.
<TomaszD> the last update for Ubuntu project is 17th November, the lastest translation synchro for Ubuntu is 15th December.
<TomaszD> so there is probably no way I'm in the wrong here.
<victorbrca> Hello there.
<victorbrca> Would anyone mind giving me directions on flagging a possible duplicate bug?
<Ursinha> victorbrca, sure
<victorbrca> Ursinha: Aren't you always on the #ubuntu-br channel as well?
<Ursinha> victorbrca, yes :)
<victorbrca> Ursinha: blz! :)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> vai lá
<victorbrca> Ursinha: My question is simple
<Ursinha> go for it
<victorbrca> I found about 8 different bugs that relate to the same nic, same chipset (different build) and very similar problem
<victorbrca> if I choose one of them as the main one...
<victorbrca> can I just go to the other ones, flag them as duplicate and refer to the one I "choose"?
<Ursinha> victorbrca, it depends on the status of the others
<victorbrca> how would that interfeere with the other bugs?
<Ursinha> maybe they really address different things
<Ursinha> victorbrca, the subscribers of all bugs will receive notifications as well
<Ursinha> if the "main" one changes
<loic-m> victorbrca: you don't want to flag bugs as duplicate unless you're 100% sure
<victorbrca> Ursinha: They all have different status
<Ursinha> victorbrca, are they being handled?
<Ursinha> statuses != new, for instance
<Ursinha> but it's a matter of triaging bugs, not operating launchpad, I'm afraid
<victorbrca> Ursinha: Doesn't look like. Some of them did provide a solution, which not always worked.
<Ursinha> victorbrca, you better ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<Ursinha> victorbrca, are they ubuntu related?
<victorbrca> Ursinha: Yep...
<victorbrca> Ursinha: One is shared between Ubuntu and Suse
<Ursinha> victorbrca, you'll get more precise information regarding triaging ubuntu bugs at #ubuntu-bugs :)
<victorbrca> Ursinha: kewl
<victorbrca> Ursinha: I'll try them.
<Ursinha> cool
<victorbrca> Ursinha: Brigadao!
<Ursinha> victorbrca, por nada :)
<fta> i don't understand why packages in depwait mode are allowed to retry forever in PPAs, there should be a backoff of some kind, and even a fatal error after a while. it's a huge loss of cycles with hundreds of packages in that state
#launchpad 2009-01-28
<zachtib> is the ppa build service particularly backed up today?
<maxb> zachtib: https://launchpad.net/+builds
<maxb> eek
<zachtib> whoa
<maxb> If there are any Canonical people around.... the amd64 and lpia PPA builders look to be wedged on something
<spm> maxb: yeah we're chasing atm. ta!
<bigon> hi
 * bigon does't remember who talk about a rmadisson like tool for ppa
<mrevell> hey bigon, cprov would be a good person to speak to but he's not around for another couple of hours. noodles775 could you help? ^^^
 * noodles775 looks up what rmadisson tool does...
<noodles775> bigon, mrevell: the only info I can find mentioning rmadisson is an invalid bug on Launchpad:
<noodles775> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+bug/180851
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180851 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync take the first line of rmadisson response" [Undecided,Invalid]
<noodles775> Sorry...
<bigon> I will have a look at my logs tonight
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: salgado | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<cprov> bigon: I vaguely remember of a blog post from james_w about a 'madison-ppa'
<bigon> oh right
<maxb> ppamadison?
<maxb> http://jameswestby.net/weblog/ubuntu/06-ppamadison.html
<maxb> bigon: ^
<bigon> thx!
<persia> Has anyone looked at bug #277311?  Is there further information I could add?  It is becoming quite frustrating to have to manually adjust the URLs from LP mail.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277311 in launchpad-answers "Launchpad sent an edge URL to a non-beta user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277311
<persia> I can also reproduce with Malone: perhaps the bug should be retargeted?
<persia> (or rather, reproduce a variant: in that I receive email with .edge., although I don't seem to generate it)
<vadi2> Is it possible to make a link that depends on the user's id to work for everybody? (for example, if I need to point someone to change their launchpad email but don't know their id)
<thekorn> vadi2, do you mean: launchpad.net/people/+me
<vadi2> Thanks a bunch
<asac> i prob with package failing to upload after building in PPA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110877/
<asac> whats wrong there? any clue?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i think i found it ;)
<asac> ENODESCRIPTION
<abentley> rockstar: call?
<rockstar> abentley, sure.
<fta> i wish i was able to edit my own comments in bugs, i hate to leave typos behind... and i submit too fast :(
<Ursinha> fta, I know how that feels :/
<persia> Is there already an enhancement request for an embedded spellchecker?  If not, perhaps that would be one way to address it.
<Ursinha> persia, I use firefox's one
<fta> persia, browsers already have that, it's not a problem. i'm worried about missing words, or bad terminations or wrong words because something in my brain switched while i was typing, etc.
<persia> Hrm.  Probably needs a contexually-sensitive grammar checker in the browser then (yes, this is possible, just annoyingly difficult, and currently restricted IP held by InSo).  Still doesn't help with wrong words or extra appearances of "not" (my personal annoying mistake)
<fta> that's why an "edit-my-own-comment" feature would help. the ubuntu forums have that
<fta> if you edit in less than x minutes, your changes are invisible, otherwise, a sig saying the comment has been altered is added.
<andrea-bs> fta: there's already a bug for that: bug 80895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<fta> excellent
<fta> filed ~13 months ago :(
<savvas> fta: only thing you can do is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/80895/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<savvas> :)
<fta> savvas, i know, i always forget to do so, done
<rockstar> fta, to be honest, the "Me too" button probably should be a bit more prevalent.
<fta> I agree
<andrea-bs> rockstar, fta: I've reported bug #322401 just some minutes ago :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322401 in malone "+subscribe should let you to mark the bug as affecting you" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322401
<fta> is the counter visible somewhere/somehow?
<andrea-bs> fta: no, and maybe it won't
<fta> bugzilla exposes it
<andrea-bs> I read that the Launchpad team doesn't want people to register more than one account just for give importance to a bug
<savvas> people do that? :p
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -- | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: -- | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:00 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: mwhudson | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<spitfire> hi. What should be ownership rights for ~/.gnupg ?
<spitfire> I'm getting these warnings about unsecure ownership of  ~/.gnupg..
<stdin> spitfire: 700 for ~/.gnupg/ and sub-dirs, 600 for files
<spitfire> stdin: thanks!
<spitfire> couldn't find the answer anywhere;/
<flavour> The 'blog post' link re: tonight's upgrade features is missing from all posts I've seen...can anyone share it?
 * flavour intrigued
<mwhudson> flavour: not sure i understand?
<flavour> http://news.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-offline-2200-2230-utc-28th-january-2009
<flavour> (& Twitter/identi.ca same)
<flavour> They say 'see this blog post for release announcement'
<flavour> But there's no link
<mwhudson> it says "see this blog"
<mwhudson> not post
<mwhudson> there will be a new post after the release
<flavour> Ah
<flavour> So in the same place will come a further annoucnment post-upgrade
<flavour> FIne, I'll be patient
<flavour> Just ;)
<mwhudson> :)
<YokoZar> The top slashdot story "How to track the bugtrackers?" seems relevant to launchpad.
<YokoZar> In fact, I added a "launchpad" tag to it -- perhaps you should too
<spm> ha. that's well timed. I'm about to shutdown LP in ~ 7 minutes :-)
<warren> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://wtogami@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/
<warren> ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<warren> ?
<Ursinha> warren, we're rolling out now
<mwhudson> warren: will be back in < 1 hour
<warren> oh
<Ursinha> warren, see the topic
<Ursinha> :)
<mtaylor> so - in general I love everyone's work, and I know it's always the middle of someone's day - but shutting down launchpad in the middle of the work day for an hour sure is annoying
<mtaylor> and sure does make it harder for me to convince people that it's ok for us to place more dev process on and around launchpad
<mtaylor> fwiw
<henninge> mtaylor: If it helps: The last code update where done much quicker (abt. 30 min).
<henninge> but I am not promising anything ...
<mtaylor> henninge: :)
<mtaylor> it's not the length of time, really
<henninge> "code updates were"
<mtaylor> it's that taking websites down is sort of fail
<henninge> It's late where I am ;)
<mtaylor> yes. but the world is all globalized and stuff now :)
<thumper> mtaylor: we have plans to make this less painful
<henninge> I know, I work for a global company ;)
<mtaylor> hehe
<thumper> mtaylor: you can be sure that we are thinking about this
<mtaylor> thumper: oh, I'm sure...
<thumper> mtaylor: and it effects us too :(
<mtaylor> thumper: I just thought I'd be "helpful" and register my dissatisfaction
<rockstar> mtaylor, it affects us A LOT.  :)
<warren> it will be middle of the day somewhere no matter when you choose
<flavour> mtaylor: I'm on GMT so this works for us...no time is perfect ;)
<thumper> mtaylor: sure
<mtaylor> in case sabdfl takes it more seriously when it affects me :)
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm sure he has a collection of personal frustrations :)
<flavour> Subscribe to news updates so you get alrted ahead of time
 * cody-somerville sends hate pings.
 * charlie-tca thinks it must be night in more than 1/2 of the world
<mtaylor> well, it's day in US and OZ
<LaserJock> is there *any* possible way to do some sort of redirect notification when PPA URLs change?
<mtaylor> the PPA url's changed?
<LaserJock> they will soonish
<mtaylor> oh. great
 * mtaylor should read his email more often
<LaserJock> "you should let your PPA's users know about the archive address change as soon as possible" how are we supposed to do that exactly when we have no idea who our users are?
<mtaylor> LaserJock: telepathy. that's what telepathy is for
<LaserJock> I guess
<mtaylor> ssh my-brain "apt-get install telepathic-abilities"
<mtaylor> hrm, that didn't work
<cody-somerville> Launchpad is back!! :D
<spiv> LaserJock: replace all your packages with packages that do "echo The PPA url changed"? ;)
<flavour> So when do we see the 'new features' announce? :)
<LaserJock> spiv: I'm not sure that'd work, it'd probably need to be a zenity scrip, I don't have an CLI packages
<LaserJock> :-)
<spiv> :)
<LaserJock> but seriously, while I certainly don't have a popular PPA by any means, my PPA is essentially going to break for all my existing users :(
<thumper> mtaylor: gee, telepathy isn't in pat, it is in python "import telepathy"
<thumper> s/pat/apt/
 * mtaylor knew my brain ran python...
<jcfp> how long is that period gonna last where both the old and new ppa url will work?
<LaserJock> not sure, but is that going to matter much?
<LaserJock> I mean, if the user doesn't know it changed all it does is push out "breakage" to a later date
<jcfp> well, on release updates all non-official repo are disabled iirc, so that would "help"
<LaserJock> we need like a LP->libnotify systems, "Hello, this is your friendly PPA maintainer. We are changing URLs soon so please visit the PPA page and update your systems information."
<LaserJock> :-)
<jcfp> maybe I'll just push a fake update, making it display some nice message in the tray
<jcfp> just like the "you need to restart" messages
<LaserJock> that's pretty nasty, but I guess it'd maybe work
<jcfp> what else? I really dont want every user complaining in my mailbox
<jcfp> or even 1 in 10 for that matter
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't know
<jcfp> or even better, auto update sources.list from an install script :p
<LaserJock> well, that might kinda work but you'd have to take into account /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jcfp> I posted newbie-proof instruction, 99.9% will have used these and put it in the list file
<jcfp> although I don't really like messing with people's systems this way
<LaserJock> yeah, for sure
<LaserJock> especially if it's not really expected
<LaserJock> "Hello World ... and I'll just take care of that sources.list for you" ;-)
<jcfp> I'd sure need to be real sober when writing that script :|
<spiv> Just remove all other sources... your packages are the only packages your users will ever need, right? ;)
<LaserJock> you'd want to back up the sources.list for sure
<LaserJock> heh
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: mwhudson | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<sabdfl> LaserJock: AIUI there's a period of redirection
<sabdfl> or a period where the old URL will work
<LaserJock> right, the email says the old URL will work
<LaserJock> but that is no help to migrate users
<sabdfl> for a month or three
<LaserJock> I mean, for sure I'm grateful for the idea of having multiple PPAs
<sabdfl> hmm... you might want to ask mvo if he would do that in the upgrade script
<sabdfl> i.e. spot all the old-style sources, and migrate them
<LaserJock> but it's nice to get features without breaking existing, working things
<sabdfl> LaserJock: it was an accident that the first url scheme didn't allow it, it was considered but slipped by
<LaserJock> especially since we have no form of communication with PPA users other than very non-standard behavior :-)
<LaserJock> right, I assumed as much from discussions I remember from the beginnings of PPA
<LaserJock> I'm trying to encourage LP devs/designers to perhaps take a closer look at the implications of their changes :-)
<LaserJock> between the PPA signing and now breaking URLs it's a bit unfriendly
<andersk> With all the exciting PPA changes, is there any progress on bug 270817?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270817 in soyuz "Allow pinning based on individual PPA repository" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270817
<Ursinha> andersk, it was fixed
<andersk> Fix committed, not fix released.
<andersk> http://ppa.launchpad.net/anders-kaseorg/ppa/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Release still lists Origin: Ubuntu.
<Ursinha> released a few mins ago, in this rollout
<Ursinha> cprov, ^
<mwhudson> andersk: i _guess_ that will change next time something gets published in your ppa
<LaserJock> yeah
<andersk> I see, thanks.  Is there a plan to go update the existing PPAs so that this can be useful for PPAs that don't change frequently?
<cprov> andersk: no, indexes will be updated only when there is a change (publication, deletion or copy) in the corresponding suite.
<maxb> cprov: Ah.... that means any PPA with superseded binaries *is* going to get updated straight away then? :-)
<maxb> (over 30 days old)
<cprov> maxb: no, no, 'binary file expiration' != 'deletion'
<maxb> well... that's interesting, because my PPA has been updated and I haven't touched it since the rollout!
<cprov> maxb: and, BTW, binary expiration is not implemented yet.
<maxb> What was the announcement email saying then?
<cprov> maxb: it doestn't say we are removing it right now. It's an announcement to get user prepared.
<cprov> s/it/then
<LaserJock> "From now on" sounds like it's implemented
<cprov> maxb: what's your lp_id ?
<cprov> LaserJock: maybe, but even though we should wait 30 days to do the first removal.
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but the new process is being implemented now, right?
<cprov> LaserJock: will be.
<LaserJock> ... ok, but that's not what the email says, right?
<maxb> cprov: I am maxb
<maxb>      release v=9.04,o=LP-PPA-maxb,a=jaunty,l=Ubuntu,c=main
<maxb> ^from apt-cache policy - that o= is what we are talking about, right?
<cprov> LaserJock: the emails says that files superseded today will be removed in 30 days
<LaserJock> cprov: exactly, so the process is in effect *right now*
<maxb> Hmm, I did copy some packages between series a while back. I can't remember if I did it via edge or not - might that explain it?
<cprov> LaserJock: the policy in effect, not necessarily the process ;)
<LaserJock> the policy is a process though
<cprov> maxb: the last change in your PPA is from 21th this month, is you index older than that ?
<cprov> maxb: and your indexes for jaunty were generated at 2009-01-21 19:40
#launchpad 2009-01-29
<RAOF> Is anyone else receiving PPA build-failures from the past?  I've just received two telepathy-ppa logs dated 2nd of December 08.
<cody-somerville> RAOF, Can you pastebin the entire e-mail with headers?
<RAOF> cody-somerville: http://paste2.org/p/137740
 * RAOF loves Do's "selected text -> pastebin" functionality
<cody-somerville> RAOF, It appears it got delayed somewhere along the relay.
<cody-somerville> RAOF, was it maybe held in moderation? :P
<RAOF> Heh.
<maxb> A random wondering
<maxb> Why do buildds sit idle when there are queued builds?
<maxb> (according to https://launchpad.net/+builds)
<cody-somerville> because launchpad runs on cron job
<cody-somerville> or because there is a bug
<LaserJock> do the public buildds ever get used for Private PPAs, I can imagine that could also explain it
<cody-somerville> Yes but it shows that a private build is building
<LaserJock> ah, I didn't know
<sm> evening all. How do I get rid of the old 2006/2008 failure reports at https://translations.launchpad.net/zwiki/trunk/+imports ?
<sm> and thanks for the new partial po export, I am giving lp translations another whirl
<spm> sm: the guys you want should be starting in the next hour or 2. Suggest try asking then?
<sm> thanks spm
<sm> in case they read logs, also it reported problems exporting files when I used https://translations.launchpad.net/zwiki/trunk/+pots/zwiki , everything, partial po format
<spm> sm:  I should add - if you get no joy, shoot a question in via the lp answers. that'll get routed to the right person.
<savvas> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<savvas> The proxy server could not handle the request GET /~medigeek/+junk/packages2sqlite/annotate/head:/COPYING.
<savvas> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+junk/packages2sqlite/annotate/head:/COPYING
<savvas> looks like someone woke up and broke launchpad hehehe
<spiv> spm: still around? ^
<spm> spiv: hrm. chasing.
<spm> savvas: should be good now
<savvas> yep, thanks spm :)
<SiDi> Hi hi
<SiDi> Is there a way to get PGP keys for a PPA if we only have port 80/443 opened ?
<SiDi> The URL for accessing the key uses the port 11371 :/
<al-maisan> SiDi: Not sure what port gpg uses but would "gpg --recv-keys" work for you?
<mwhudson> the keys should propagate around the keyservers, so if you can find any keyserver that listens on a port you have open, you should be able to get it from there
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: - | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<SiDi> I tried the command line version on launchpad's wiki
<SiDi> and it fails to contact the server :/
<SiDi> mwhudson: where can i find other keyservers ?
<mwhudson> SiDi: dunno, sorry
<mwhudson> i'd have to google :)
<SiDi> hehe it's ok
<SiDi> i'll do it next time i get the internet :)
<mwhudson> SiDi: maybe try gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.kjsl.com:80 ?
<mwhudson> seems to be very slow
<SiDi> Ok gonna try
<SiDi> Who does this server belong to, though ? :O
<petski> Hi, just add one comment to one bugnumber (bug 276603, which is having 3 relations: one for the project, one for the ubuntu package, one for a ubuntu release). My +karma page now shows I've added 3 comments (instead of one). I think this is unexpected behavior and might a bug (?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276603 in rhythmbox "crashed while listening to a mp3 podcast" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276603
<mwhudson> SiDi: dunno, some random dude on the internet :)
<SiDi> Doesn't work anyways :P
<SiDi> Thanks mwhudson i'll just manage this another day
<mwhudson> bah
<mwhudson> np
<SiDi> (or either it's really very very slow huhu :P)
<jamesh> SiDi: subkeys.pgp.net is usually a good setting for the keyserver.  It points to a bunch of keyservers that all sync with each other.
<SiDi> But will it get my key uploaded to the ubuntu's keyserver ?
<jamesh> the keyserver Launchpad uses synchronises with the public keyservers, so yes.
<jamesh> not instantly though.
<Philip5> riksta: btw, i just tried the new version of kitchen sync that comes with the latest kdepim and it works with the new version of opensync as a frontend... that means kde apps though but i don't know any other frontend that's cutting edge when it comes to opensync support
<SiDi> Good bye peeps, have a nice day
<AnAnt> Hello, what's the idea of changing the PPA URL paths ?
<noodles775> AnAnt: to allow users to have multiple PPAs...
<AnAnt> how's that ?
<noodles775> In the examples in the email, the 'ppa' is actually the name of your current 'default' ppa
<noodles775> So another example would be:
 * noodles775 looks for email
<AnAnt> there's a typo in the email
<AnAnt> lp.net
<AnAnt> instead of launchpad.net
<noodles775> AnAnt: yes, good point. The other example would be launchpad.net/~user/+archive/my_other_ppa, for the overview page, for example.
<AnAnt> I see
<noodles775> Or ppa.launchpad.net/user/my_other_ppa/ubuntu for the archive etc.
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> why would one have several PPAs ?
<oojah> AnAnt: To support different groups of projects perhaps?
<alex-weej> You reported this bug a while ago and there hasn't been
<alex-weej> any activity in it recently. We were wondering is this still an issue
<alex-weej> for you?
<alex-weej> i'm sick of my bugs being marked Incomplete with stock responses
<alex-weej> is there a way for me to quickly reply with "Yes" and change it back from Incomplete to New?
<alex-weej> some way to tell Launchpad to change status via email?
<alex-weej> so i can make my own stock responses?
<salgado> alex-weej, yes, you can reply to the e-mail you got to add comments and/or change the bug
<CarlFK> I want to add  https://edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa using a preseed file.
<CarlFK> what;s the url of the key?
<CarlFK> like : d-i apt-setup/local0/key string http://akirad.cinelerra.org/dists/akirad.key
<cprov> CarlFK: the pub key is available from any (PKS) keyserver -> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2EB11AEDA224C43C
<cprov> CarlFK: but I'm not aware of your suggestion to setup the key, can you elaborate ?
<CarlFK> cprov: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-apt
<CarlFK> # Additional repositories, local[0-9] available
<CarlFK> #d-i apt-setup/local0/key string http://local.server/key
<CarlFK> follow?
<cprov> CarlFK: let me check the docs
<CarlFK> hmm, i guess I need to go the other direction from deatail
<CarlFK> the alt installer (old text based one) supports reading options from a preseed file, so that you don't have to manually answer them on the screen
<cprov> CarlFK: I see, interesting. It will probably work with the keyserver URL, but it would be easier to have the key available directly from LP like <user>/+archive/ppa/+signing-key
<cprov> CarlFK: this way, if the signing key changes you wouldn't have to change the preseed configuration.
<CarlFK> cprov: so you think this? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2EB11AEDA224C43C
<CarlFK> ill give it a shot... but it takes 15min per shot
<cprov> CarlFK: yes, I do. But TBH, you could simple ship the public key within the installation image, couldn't you ?
<CarlFK>  installation image?
<CarlFK> oh... CD?  (there is no media...)
<cprov> CarlFK: wherever you ship the preseed configuration.
<CarlFK> the installer (kernel/initrd) gets pxe net booted, the preseed is a file on a local web server, the .deb's are found on a local mirror.
<CarlFK> it's one more file to deal with.  rather just pull from the source
<cprov> CarlFK: right, I understand, you could simply copy the pub key to your local mirror them and avoid to hit a external URL. Is that your concern ?
<CarlFK> cprov: yeah
<CarlFK> for one ppa, especially mine, no biggie.  but if I am using a few (I currently use about 2 others) it would get annoying
<Turl> hello
<Turl> I received a mail about the changes in PA
<Turl> PPA*
<mrevell> Hi Turl
<Turl> I was wondering, will I be able to use the ppa:myusername syntax with dput when the changes take place?
<Turl> like dput ppa:turl filename.changes
<mrevell> cody-somerville may be able to answer that ^^^^^
<vadi2> How can I go about getting my launchpad project renamed?
<cody-somerville> Turl, you'll have to type: dput ppa:turl/<ppa name> <changesfile>
<Turl> cody-somerville: ok :) and how can I add/remove/rename ppas? so to have ppa names
<cody-somerville> Turl, right now, I think that it'll be turl/turl
<cody-somerville> Turl, that feature isn't available yet
<Turl> isn't it turl/ppa ?
<cody-somerville> Turl, probably ;]
<mrevell> vadi2: File a request here:
<mrevell> vadi2: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mrevell> cheers cody-somerville :)
<vadi2> mrevell: ok
<cody-somerville> mrevell, cheers :)
<cprov> Turl: ìt's 'turl/ppa' indeed.
<Turl> thanks cprov
<cassidy> james_w: hi. Did you see my comment on your blog? I'd be interested in your ppamadison script
<james_w> hey cassidy, I did, but I forgot to reply, sorry
<cassidy> np :)
<james_w> I can pass it to you, but it will currently make you tear your hair out :-)
<cassidy> is it that bad? :)
<james_w> it requires you to set up OAuth credentials on every invocation
<cassidy> :(
<james_w> not a difficult problem to fix though
<maxb> There must be code already in ubuntu-dev-tools to borrow for fixing that
<cassidy> I'd like to run my script automatically
<cassidy> so that's a bit annoying
<james_w> if you're just interested in the code so that you can integrate it with your tool then it will work fine
<james_w> maxb: it's easy code to write
<maxb> Easier still if you don't have to write it :-)
<james_w> but making it depend on u-d-t would allow us to use a library function I believe
<cassidy> james_w: do you plan to improve it soonish?
<james_w> hmm, looks like I might have deleted it :-)
<james_w> it needs a bit more exposed in the lp ui to work well really
<james_w> and in fact we should have lpmadison instead, and add a --ppa option to that
<maxb> There's no madison for ports.ubuntu.com right now, is there?
<cassidy> would be cool yeah
<james_w> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jamesw/ppamadison
<cassidy> thanks!
<cassidy> let me know if you improve it
<cassidy> james_w: isn't it possible to skip the login and use the API as anonyme?
<maxb> Sadly no.
<james_w> nope
<cassidy> :(
<maxb> Which is a rather peculiar design decision
<cassidy> you don't plan to allow that?
<maxb> I asked during the Launchpad session of Ubuntu Developer Week, and was told "Maybe in the future, it's being considered"
<cassidy> sounds like fail :\
<savvas> you can always use w3m or lynx while in console
<maxb> There's always screenscraping :-/
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> maybe I could use packages2sqlite to make a package database for ports as well
<cassidy> james_w: humm, I have to join this group to be able to use your script, right? https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<james_w> I believe so
<cassidy> can you approve me? :)
<mrevell> james_w: If you can't let me know
<mrevell> actually, don't worry, I'll do it james_w and cassidy
<james_w> thanks mrevell
<savvas> hrm... why doesn't launchpad provide a simple text file without headers for the PPA key?
<savvas> I mean without the "Public Key Server -- Get ``0xb530d6dcb5140445 ''"
<savvas> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB530D6DCB5140445
<mrevell> cassidy: Done!
<mrevell> cprov: savvas has a suggestion for making it easier to get PPA keys ^^^^^
<cassidy> mrevell: thanks!
<mrevell> np :)
<cprov> savvas: that's not a LP url, it comes from the keyserver
<cprov> savvas: other guys have suggested that we should provide a LP page with the corresponding signing-key inline, so users could use `wget https://lp.net/~cprov/+archive/ppa/+key`
<cprov> savvas: I'm not too keen about it since it wouldn't work for private PPAs.
<savvas> cprov: hm.. I could do a perl script to grab the "pre" from there if you want it.. but it's really simple with HTML::Parser
<cprov> savvas: btw, gpg ignores the keyserver extra HTML and import the key just fine.
<cprov> savvas: does `apt-key` gets confused about the headers ?
<savvas> then there's the other thing.. Software Sources should allow to import from a text box
<savvas> cprov: no idea, I'll try :)
<cprov> savvas: it doesn't -> GET 'http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB530D6DCB5140445' | sudo apt-key add -
<cprov> savvas: it works just fine as well
<cprov> savvas: so will 'Software Source -> Authentication' method.
<savvas> nice
<savvas> mrevell: you should update your video tutorial :P
 * mrevell reads up
<mrevell> sorry, I'm confused
<savvas> mrevell: er.. no wait
<savvas> ignore that comment
<savvas> cprov: do you know where I could ask for keyserver to provide a "raw" key? answers.launchpad.net ? which project?
<savvas> it doesn't work if you try and import the saved html from System > Administration > Software Sources > Authentication
<cprov> savvas: I know, but why would need that ?
<cprov> savvas: let me check the UI method.
<savvas> ease of use?
<savvas> I guess I need to file a wishlist bug for software sources as well, to accept keys directly from the GUI, a text box or something, instead of retrieving files etc etc
<cprov> savvas: are you saving the page as html ?
<savvas> isn't that what wget does?
<cprov> savvas: instead of copying the content to the clipboard and paste it to a file.
<savvas> cprov: no wait, misunderstood here, I know how to do it, I'm just suggesting a better, easier way to import the PPA keys for common users :)
<cprov> savvas: the key is in a iframe, apparently wget fetches it while firefox doesn't.
<savvas> oh.. I see
<cprov> savvas: mrevell screencast uses the clipboard, nothing wrong with that.
<savvas> you're right, my bad with the html saved page
<cprov> savvas: in fact, the iframe is added by FireGPG, AFAICS
<cprov> savvas: the keyserver page doesn't use it.
<savvas> oh well, I guess I'll have to mention the wget with apt-key add then
<cprov> savvas: so GET and `wget` fetch the right content, if you load it with FF + firegpg it gets replaced by an <iframe>
<cprov> oh, nice FF just died :(
<CyHawk> hi! browsing my files gives "Internal Server Error": http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darabos-daniel/eoec/extension-translator/files/head:/Extension%20Translator/
<CyHawk> can you elaborate on that? :)
<CyHawk> i have just recently (maybe 20 minutes?) pushed them, so it may be something transient for all i know
<stdin> CyHawk: seems to be working again
<CyHawk> the folder i linked to works, but not any of the files in it
<CyHawk> did you click on one of them?
<CyHawk> the subdirectories do not work either but they do not give "Internal Server Error" messages either (they return me to the root in some strange way)
<stdin> ouch
<CyHawk> i pushed to this new branch with "--use-existing-dir"
<CyHawk> i've never done so before, but after some reading up i thought it should not hurt
<stdin> seems to be a problem with the URLs
<stdin> eg: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darabos-daniel/eoec/extension-translator/files/head:/Extension%20Translator/META-INF/ works
<stdin> yeah http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edarabos-daniel/eoec/extension-translator/files/head%3A/Extension%2520Translator/META-INF/ is wrong
<stdin> it's encoded "%20" (space) as % and 20
<CyHawk> oh, you're right, somehow the space becomes %20 (that is alright so far) then the %20 becomes %2520
<stdin> % = %25
<CyHawk> so code browsing does not support folder names with space?
<stdin> it really should, but something is wrong
<stdin> I'm sure I've browsed code with spaces in it before
<stdin> I'm guessing the link is getting percent-encoded twice for some reason
<CyHawk> yes. do you know which version of loggerhead is running on launchpad?
<CyHawk> maybe i could take a look at the source
<stdin> I don't know, but https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/loggerhead/devel suggests trunk
<CyHawk> i took a look in another branch with spaces (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~darabos-daniel/eoec/trunk/files/head:/examples/) and here I can not enter the directories that have a space
<CyHawk> i never noticed it before, so it may be a new problem
<CyHawk> maybe it will be gone by tomorrow :)
<stdin> I guess you should report a bug ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-loggerhead
<CyHawk> thanks for the help!
<CyHawk> okay
<CyHawk> reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-loggerhead/+bug/322854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322854 in launchpad-loggerhead "URLs get double-encoded so can not browse directories with e.g. space" [Undecided,New]
<CyHawk> oh, did not know about ubottu :)
<CyHawk> thanks again, bye!
<hyperair> when sending mail to new@bugs.launchpad.net, am i supposed to receive a reply from lp or not? i don't seem to
<hyperair> and it would be nice to know the bug number
 * mwhudson hates url encoding
<hyperair> javascript:escape(bla)
<andersk> It is important to understand the difference between escape(), encodeURI(), and encodeURIComponent().
<hyperair> well generally escape() handles just fine
<andersk> No, that isn't true.  See bug 320674 for example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320674 in malone "“Also affects distribution” → (Choose…) link does not escape + characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320674
<psycose> hi
<DBO> does lp provide an automated way to drop a tarball?
<hyperair> drop a tarball?
<DBO> make a tarball so its available in the downloads page
<DBO> from trunk
 * hyperair has no idea!
<hyperair> i'm looking for an ia64 and hppa buildd though. has anyone seen one that i could get access to?
<hyperair> for testing purposes
<thomasdelbeke> Hi there
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone home?
<jpds> hyperair: Try asking on the debian-hppa mailing list.
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> jpds: but then i need ubuntu packages! =O
<thomasdelbeke> I talked to a guy called hggdh a while ago
<jpds> hyperair: Ah, right.
<hyperair> jpds: ftbfs on ubuntu-hppa
<thomasdelbeke> I think it was ubuntu-bugs?
<hyperair> jpds: if qemu could handle it i'd use qemubuilder, but qemu doesn't so.. =(
<mtaylor> statik: is ubuntu moving from grub to lilo for jaunty?
<mwhudson> good morning launchpad
<magcius> Good morning mwhudson
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Help contact: mwhudson | launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net
<magcius> Is there a reason why Launchpad doesn't use the ZODB?
<magcius> Or at least SQLAlchemy.
<__Ali__> how does the auto build system work?
<magcius> __Ali__, it's not working right now.
<mwhudson> DBO: that's something we'd like to support one day
<mwhudson> DBO: in that sort of "don't hold your breath" "one day", though :/
<__Ali__> magcius: any more info? cannot find anything useful on the omepage
<magcius> __Ali__, the build system is backed up. That's all.
<__Ali__> magcius: so, it's gonna be back in days, weeks, or is it gone forever?
<magcius> __Ali__, I have no idea when it will be back.
<sproaty> should I put up the first version of my app onto LP? It's okay feature-wise, but could do with performance tuning
<sproaty> I'm interested in using launchpad for its feedback system and logging of file commits
<magcius> sproaty, throw it in a junk branch.
<sproaty> magcius: can they be transferred to a "real" branch?
<magcius> sproaty, I'm not sure.
<magcius> sproaty, if you would want to do that, I say create a project.
<sproaty> that's what I want to do
<sproaty> just wasn't sure if it was acceptable for early versions
<sproaty> e.g., it's fine feature-wise, just some things are a bit quirky
<__Ali__> magcius: how long has buildd been off?
<magcius> __Ali__, a few days.
<mwhudson> sproaty: sure, create a project
<sproaty|away> cool :D
<sproaty|away> just out of interest, how does Whyteboard sound [for a whiteboard app..]. It's in Python but couldn't think of a clever way of pun-ing "Py" into whiteboard without sounding rather lame
<magcius> sproaty|away, for all sanity do not use the "py" cliche.
<sproaty|away> :) gotcha
<sproaty|away> whyteboard sounds cool to me anyway
 * sproaty|away gone*
<magcius> sproaty|away, imagine if Launchpad had been called Pycodehub
<rockstar> magcius, it's not restricted to Python apps though.  :)
<magcius> rockstar, I know. But it is developed in Python though.
<__Ali__> how can i delete a project from launchpad?
<spm> __Ali__: ask nicely and I can action it for you :-) Preferably via a question to assist with the person<->project linkage
<__Ali__> spm: sorry i didn't get it :)
<mwhudson> answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<__Ali__> so, this was not asked before? it's not that usual?
<mwhudson> __Ali__: i don't think i understand the point you are trying to make
<__Ali__> mwhudson: all i want is to delete a project i created, how do i do that?
<mwhudson> __Ali__: you ask an admin, like spm, to do it
<mwhudson> __Ali__: we don't delete projects just because some random dude on irc asks us to
<mwhudson> and the expectation is indeed that you don't delete projects
<mwhudson> launchpad is around open source, collaboration
<__Ali__> mwhudson: so i have to ask it by the 'answers' interface in public?
<mwhudson> that conflicts with projects disappearing
<mwhudson> __Ali__: yes, why not?
<__Ali__> mwhudson: why yes? it's wired, sourceforge has a little X sign which allows you to delete a project
<mwhudson> __Ali__: well, we're not sourceforge :)
<LarstiQ> __Ali__: others might be using the information from the project
<mwhudson> __Ali__: part of it is that there is a reason to have a project on launchpad even if launchpad isn't the "home" for the project
<mwhudson> to make translating bugs from ubuntu to upstream
<__Ali__> LarstiQ: i see, no, i just created the project minutes ago and i need to restructure th ewhol ething
<mwhudson> __Ali__: in that case, just ask a question already
<__Ali__> sure
<mwhudson> we probably should allow deleting new projects somehow
<mwhudson> but it's a bit of a fuzzy thing
<__Ali__> it's easy to check if other packages depend on it?
<mwhudson> not really
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> what's the best way for creating packages in PPA based on some debian packages ?
<blueyed> Proxy error on bazaar.launchpad.net: e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blueyed/b2evolution/dev/revision/6214
<spm> blueyed: should be right now
<blueyed> spm: no, 503+403 now.
<blueyed> spm: now it works.
<spm> blueyed: cool
<spm> I may have been too fast to "try now" - possibly was still starting up.
<blueyed> spm: please add monitoring to whatever you've (re)started! :)
<spm> blueyed: trust me it is. it is. :-) Is a known problem that our friendly dev's are tearing hair out, knashing teeth etc fixing.
#launchpad 2009-01-30
<Ryan52> I'm having a problem with lp: http://slexy.org/view/s274TV88Dz
<Ryan52> it seems that break-lock doesn't actually do anything..
<spiv> Ryan52: you need to give break-lock the same URL as the one you are trying to push to
<spiv> Ryan52: there's a bug open about the misleading error message
<Ryan52> ah, ok.
<Ryan52> it's working now, thanks.
<spiv> np
<excid3> when you upload a .pot file for a project on launchpad does it have to be approved first?
<thumper> excid3: I think so
<excid3> thumper, ok thats what it looked like...but it doesnt really say for sure so i just wondered lol
<excid3> it said it needed to be approved, but i thought it was maybe by a project admin, but there was nothing for me to approve, thought i would make sure
<thumper> excid3: I think it is by a rosetta-admin
<excid3> thanks thumper
<TeTeT> how can I set a tag for all bugs where the description contains 'translate'?
<TeTeT> these are private bugs
<kiko-zzz> TeTeT, you can do that via the API
<TeTeT> kiko-zzz: thx
<r4ndr4d4s_Home> hi all guys
<riksta> Philip5: hey, i saw your messages. Thanks! What package contains the new kitchensync?
<TeTeT> in the API doc, this line fails for me: launchpad = Launchpad(credentials, STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT, cachedir)
<TeTeT> error is: NameError: name 'Launchpad' is not defined
<james_w> you need "from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad", is that missing from the doc?
<TeTeT> http://pastebin.ch/958
<stdin> "from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad, STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT" is on the doc
<james_w> it's in a different section though
<stdin> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib <- under "Getting started"
<stdin> it assumes you're following along
<stdin> if you look in the next section the code starts with "print sorted(bug_one.lp_attributes)", which follows on from the previous
<TeTeT> stdin: right, I assumed the snippet was good enough for a complete script. in the python shell it worked
<TeTeT> james_w: thanks
<TeTeT> when adding a tag to a bug, can it take some time for launchpadlib to pick this up? I set a number of tags and they seem to be missing
<james_w> how are you checking?
<andresmujica> good morning all.
<andresmujica> anyone if there's a bug/wishlist for this feature:
<andresmujica> i would love a launchpad feature that let me mark as RELATED  a bug from another bug, and if it creates a graph it would be nice!!
<andresmujica> something like depends/blocks like in bugzilla
<andresmujica> and related to
<TeTeT> james_w: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/111621/
<james_w> TeTeT: I don't see you adding any tags there?
<james_w> TeTeT: or are you adding them through the web ui and just printing them there?
<TeTeT> james_w: right, I add them through the web and want to see it here. I also added a test bug and it seems it is not retrievable via launchpadlib
<james_w> I imagine you are not using staging.launchpad.net via the web
<james_w> you are connecting to STAGING_... in launchpadlib
<james_w> which is staging.launchpad.net
<james_w> which is a separate db to launchpad.net/edge.launchpad.net
<james_w> and is only updated daily or so
<james_w> you can go to https://staging.launchpad.net/ log in and play around there and you should see your changes reflected in the launchpadlib output
<TeTeT> james_w: bummer, thanks!
<TeTeT> james_w: works perfect now :)
<james_w> great
<Philip5> riksta: no package includes kitchen sync as what i understand it's considered to be under heavy development but you kan activate it (and kmobiletools is in the same state) if you rebuild kdepim 4.2)
<riksta> Philip5: i see. I  had a go at installing the opensync from SVN but it was really broken and the obex synching didnt seem to work at all
<Philip5> riksta: also check that there are plugins for the sync solution you are looking for opensync... not all sync senarios are covered
<riksta> Philip5: yeah, i just want evo->bluetooth
<Philip5> evolution have a plugin for opensync but im not sure what part handles the sony ericsson... synce have bluetooth support but i think it's supposed to work with pocketpc based handheld/mobile devices
<Philip5> kitchen sync (and also the old multisync) only gives a gui for setting up the opensync lib and its plugins and also gives a "sync button" to make it easy to sync
<Philip5> so the functionality are in the opensync plugins and opensync lib
<Philip5> riksta: looks like the irmc-sync plugin for opensync works for syncing with the sony ericsson movile phone :)
<Philip5> via bluetooth...
<riksta> Philip5: tried it the other day, for some reason that i cannot remember it was not working, i tihnk it says on the wiki that it is broken
<riksta> i guess i am just going to have to be more patient
<riksta> but it is a real nightnare
<riksta> nightmare
<Philip5> its bad timing as the opensync project have rewritten code and changed it's api for the next stable release that are around the corner and there are very few applications that seam to use opensync funtionallity... what i know of it's only kitchen sync for kde that are keeping up with it but is also in testing mode
<Philip5> but if you stay with the standard version of opensync that comes with ubuntu then you can use multisync... the problem comes if you try to use the unstable development version with the new api that you find on my repo... they only work with kitchen sync in kde4
<statik> mtaylor: i have no idea. switching from grub to lilo would be weird
<jelmer> is there some way yet to trigger updates of mirrorred bzr branches?
<andresmujica> good day, can someone remind me if there's an ubuntu translator chat room?
<mrevell> andresmujica: what langugage?
<andresmujica> spanish
<andresmujica> i need the accepted translation for triaging
<mrevell> andresmujica: YOu could try in #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es-loco
<andresmujica> thks mrevell!
<mrevell> no
<mrevell> problem
<mrevell> :)
<andresmujica> :)
<calc> question 59257
<calc> can someone look at that?
<calc> i'm not sure if it is some sort of weird soyuz bug or something else causing the problem
<calc> also is there any estimate of when the quota display on LP is going to come back?
<calc> it has been saying temporarily unavailable for at least several weeks (afaict)
<beuno> calc, very soon. I reviewed a branch that fixed that and fetchede the information through ajax
<beuno> so I guess next cycle?
<beuno> cprov would know, it's his magic
<bigjools> I might cherry pick it
<beuno> even better
<calc> beuno: which part the cleaning ppa or the display of the quota?
<beuno> calc, displaying quota
<cprov> bigjools, beuno, calc:  it will be in edge by Monday
<calc> beuno: ah ok, do you know if the not cleaning of ppa is a known bug?
<bigjools> even *better* :
<calc> cprov: great :)
<beuno> calc, I have no idea what cleaning a PPA means  :)
<calc> beuno: er if a orig.tar.gz is not referenced by anything anymore it seems to not get deleted
<calc> as referenced by question 59257
<cprov> calc: point me the the pool/ file that shouldn't be there, I will investigate.
<calc> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/59257
<cprov> calc: thanks
<calc> it lists the files in the pool that should not be there
<calc> probably most people don't even notice since they aren't uploading 400MB source packages ;-)
<Digital7> Where can the Launchpad Suite be downloaded? (I found this https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project, but can't find anywhere to download it)
<beuno> Digital7, it's not open source yet
<beuno> it will be opened on July 21st
<Digital7> beuno: Is it possible to acquire portions of it? I had hoped to use it in a project, but that's a really long ways off
<beuno> Digital7, not really, no
<maxb> Bits of it are getting open-sourced eventually, but nothing is opened yet and not all of it is going to be :-(
<Digital7> what's the reason behind that?
<beuno> Digital7, https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<DBO> where can I trade in my points for upgrades.  I have 10k of them now and I figure its got to be worth something...  +2 constitution maybe?
<Digital7> beuno: do you know if that date is set in stone?
<Digital7> beuno: are the milestones generally accurate?
<Ursinha> Digital7, yes
<Ursinha> since I started they never failed
<Ursinha> in 6 months, that is
<maxb> It's a shame Soyuz isn't being opened. Not that I actually want to run it, but it would a wonderful insight into how Ubuntu works
<bigjools> it's really not that exciting :)
<maxb> Well, since I can't hack on it myself, how about one of you guys fixing the broken P-a-s interpretation? :-)
<cprov> calc: I will find out why your files were not removed during the weekend. Don't worry much because they are not considered in your quota as far as LP is concerned.
<cprov> calc: I will report back to you on Monday.
<Rhamphoryncus> "You have slain Launchpad!  You gain a level!"
<calc> cprov: are you sure its not counting them in my quota, it claims i am at 2170MB now
<calc> cprov: i don't think just the couple sets of OOo packages would exceed that by themselves
<calc> cprov: i might be wrong though, heh
<calc> OOo source takes ~ 1gb and then all the binaries but i don't think they add up to another 1GB
<andersk> I'm trying to copy a package in my PPA from jaunty to intrepid, but I get a strange error:
<andersk> The following source cannot be copied: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 180.27-0andersk1 in jaunty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<andersk> Yeah, I guess this just won't work because it's a pooled repository.
<maxb> andersk: Right. You can't build the same version twice within the same archive
<maxb> You can choose the copy binaries option, which when copying within the same PPA equates to just copying the index records relating to the binaries, but doing that from a newer to an older release is usually wrong
<ploom> hi, I have been worrying about some specific translation issues for certain gnome applications like gnome-system-monitor or rhythmbox
<ploom> it appears that there are some typos inside launchpad translation, that either are fixed quite a long time ago for estonian language gnome translators, or have never existed at all
<ploom> all I could do is suggest a fix at launchpad, but will those few typos ever actually get fixed?
<ploom> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=566243
<ubottu> Gnome bug 566243 in Estonian [et] "Teabevälja olek nimetus (Process status)" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<ploom> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565555
<ubottu> Gnome bug 565555 in Estonian [et] "Staatus-real laulude arvu näitamine (hetkel näiteks "46 laulud, 4 tundi, 320 MB")" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ScottK> I uploaded kubuntu-meta_1.113 ~30 minutes ago and it hasn't appeared yet.
<ScottK> I'm guessing soyuz ate it.
<ScottK> kiko-afk or cprov: ^^ I was wondering if you would figure where it went and rescue it.
<magcius> I know Launchpad isn't open source, but are any developers going to discuss how they implemented certain pieces of the site?
<magcius> And why they chose the software they did, why they decided to write their own, and any pitfalls you would be willing to share?
<maxb> You could just wait a few months and then most of it will be open :-)
<Turl1> hi there
<Turl1> how can I create an extra PPA for my team? we want to have a ppa with the latest bzr, but I don't want to create a new team for that
<Turl> any idea?
<nhandler> Turl: PPAs need to be owned by either a person or a team. So you will need to create a new team here: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Turl> nhandler: but I received an email that now you can have several PPAs, so I was asking, How can I add another one?
<nhandler> Turl: As far as I know, they have only made some of the changes that are necessary in order to support multiple PPAs. Multiple PPAs are still not implemented
<Turl> oh I see
<Turl> so I still need a new team
<Turl> you should add a tool for merging teams when multiple ppas are released
<nhandler> Turl: I know you can merge user accounts. So I bet there is a way to merge teams. Although I am not sure if this is an admin-only feature
<ScottK-palm> Nevermind. My fault.  Figured it out.
#launchpad 2009-01-31
<ArepaKing> All, does anyone knows if the launchpad public key was removed from the server? I am getting the following message when trying Ubuntu is checking for updates and found 12 for launchpad openoffice but is not able to get them because of the missing key
<ArepaKing> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<andersk> Each PPA has its own public key.  You can download it from the PPA’s page on launchpad.
<ArepaKing> but why suddenly stopped working? a lot of users are reporting this very same issue in unbuntuforums.org/partner repositories
<elmo> ArepaKing: because they only just started signing PPAs
<elmo> ArepaKing: you can get more details on http://news.launchpad.net
<ArepaKing> ok.. let me check it out.. thanks guys!
<ArepaKing> I appreciate your help.. that is exactly the reason why =)
<ArepaKing> see ya!
<racecar56> how do i put packages in my ppa
<kiko-afk> magcius, yeah, we could -- what are you interested in?
<ploom> hi again. Could anyone tell me how to make it so that a few typos I've incorrectly reported into gnome bugs would really get fixed some day?
<ploom> again those: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=566243
<ubottu> Gnome bug 566243 in Estonian [et] "Teabevälja olek nimetus (Process status)" [Normal,Resolved: notgnome]
<ploom> ...and http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565555
<ubottu> Gnome bug 565555 in Estonian [et] "Staatus-real laulude arvu näitamine (hetkel näiteks "46 laulud, 4 tundi, 320 MB")" [Normal,Needinfo]
<ploom> I am asking because all I can do in launchpad is to suggest an alternative and wait for someone to approve it (if it happens at all)
<kyselejsyrecek> hi
<kyselejsyrecek> I have a question about translations in launchpad
<kyselejsyrecek> is here any way to list only translations without any suggestions?
<Laney> Is the issue with Mono failing on the AMD64 PPA builders known?
<maxb> bug 237724
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237724 in linux "linux-image-2.6.24-18-xen breaks mono" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237724
<magcius> kiko-afk, I was wondering why the LP team chose Zope and why they chose to write their own ORM instead of using ZODB or SQLAlchemy
<Laney> thanks maxb
<kiko-afk> magcius, so, the original team was experienced with python and zope3. we initially used sqlobject but switched to storm which was written by gustavo for landscape
<kiko-afk> storm is very cool - supports multiple databases at once, and the syntax is super clean
<magcius> kiko-afk, what about ZODB?
<magcius> Any pitfalls you have encountered with Zope or Python? Any tricks you have learned?
<kiko-afk> it's great and productive, but it's not fast
<magcius> kiko-afk, what do you use for a database on the backend?
<kiko-afk> magcius, postgresql with slony replication
<trmanco> need some help on adding a ppa! the package does no get authenticated, even though I add the key. any ideas?
<vadi2> are you adding it via software sources?
<trmanco> yes
<vadi2> do you have other ppa's added?
<trmanco> no, the one I'm adding is the first one
<vadi2> not sure myself then, one of the people should answer :)
<trmanco> ok, I'll wait
<rdesfo> hello
<rdesfo> is any on e getting a similar error GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release:
<hggdh> can you folks do anything re. bug 128165? It seems someone set an email auto-response, and it is right now in a loop, adding comments about the previous comment, etc, etc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<rdesfo> ﻿is any on e getting a similar error GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release:
<bebraw> is there some easy way to revert local commit in bzr?
<savvas> hear ye, hear ye, the PPA link fix & gpg key perl script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112165/ :P
<nubae> heyx there... can anyone tell me are there plans to integrate git into launchpad?
<beuno> nubae, htere are [lans for git imports
<nubae> beuno: any idea when?
<beuno> nubae, in the next 3 or 4 months is my best guess
<nubae> thanks
<nhandler> Does anybody know the regex that is used to parse debian/changelog for LP bug numbers to close?
<lfaraone> Hi, is it possible to migrate from an exisiting pootle install to launchpad?
<thumper> lfaraone: what's pootle?
<thumper> lfaraone: best ask danilo or jtv I think
<thumper> lfaraone: they should be around during the week in EU times
<lfaraone> thumper: Pootle is a translations system a la rosetta
<luke-jr> no
<luke-jr> pootle is a fictional exterrestial animal
<luke-jr> kindof like a large worm
<luke-jr> but it reproduces asexually, like starfish
<lfaraone> luke-jr: heeh
<luke-jr> ☺
<mrooney> How might I remove a branch? I accidentally made a typo in my push to launchpad
<mrooney> and it created a new branch
<Goundy> mrooney bzr branch --delete  no?
<mrooney> Goundy: hm that isn't mentioned in bzr help branch
<mrooney> I can try it
<Goundy> try it then
<Goundy> btw what are you developping ?
<mrooney> Goundy: no such option --delete
<Goundy> ew
<mrooney> Goundy: I am working on launchpad.net/wxbanker
<mrooney> I pushed to lp:~mrooney/wxbanker/0.5 when I meant to do lp:wxbanker/0.5
<mrooney> so now I have a duplicate personal branch
<Goundy> mrooney try to delete it through the launchpad plateform does it works ?
<trmanco> I need some help, how do I send changes yo a branch?
<trmanco> to*
<Goundy> trmanco push ?
<trmanco> it gives me an error
<mrooney> Goundy: ahh okay, I missed that tiny little trash icon on that one page the first three times :)
<trmanco> I'm using olive
<Goundy> mrevell :P
<Goundy> trmanco what error ?
<trmanco> Goundy, Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Espreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/devel-drupal5/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<Goundy> ew
<trmanco> :|
<trmanco> let me try trough the terminal
<Goundy> trmanco well it says it can't create a directory (mkdir)
<maxb> http is read-only afaik
<trmanco> :|
<maxb> You need to be using bzr+ssh URLs for write operations
<trmanco> in the command line it gives me a different error
<trmanco> You have not informed bzr of your launchpad login. If you are attempting a
<trmanco> write operation and it fails, run "bzr launchpad-login YOUR_ID" and try again.
<trmanco> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Espreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/devel-drupal5/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<trmanco> it says everything now
<Goundy> mrooney is there some screenshots ?
<mrooney> Goundy: only the one here on this alpha site :) http://wxbanker.org/index2.php
<mrooney> I better throw some up
<Goundy> mrooney looks awesome :)
<trmanco> how can I make a merge proposal?
<thumper> trmanco: propose for merging
<trmanco> thumper, but how do I do that
<trmanco> I new with VC systems
<thumper> trmanco: on the launchpad page for the branch, the is a link
 * thumper is being dragged away
<trmanco> thumper, but I have to register my own bransh right?
<trmanco> branch*
<trmanco> and them submit s merge proposal?
<trmanco> then*
#launchpad 2009-02-01
<trmanco> this is the error I get bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<trmanco> is there anybody willing to give me a hand?
<thumper> trmanco: you need to push your branch to LP
<thumper> trmanco: to do that you need an SSH key registered
<thumper> trmanco: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<trmanco> thumper, 1- I tried, gives me an error, 2- I already have
<thumper> trmanco: unfortunately I have to head out
<trmanco> ok
<thumper> trmanco: try jml, or rockstar
<trmanco> ping jml rockstar
<luke-jr> anyone want to play TWG?
<rockstar> trmanco, hi
<trmanco> rockstar, hello
<rockstar> trmanco, what can I do for you?
<trmanco> rockstar, I solved my problem, sorry for the shout
<rockstar> trmanco, it's fine.  What was the problem?
<trmanco> my ssh key, the public one was posted on launchpad, but I didn't have my private one
<rockstar> trmanco, ah, okay.
<jsmidt>  I am trying to build Python 3.0 for hardy in a PPA.
<jsmidt> https://launchpad.net/~python-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<jsmidt> It build depends on python-sphinx
<jsmidt> I have successfully build this in the PPA for Hardy
<jsmidt> Yet Python 3.0 still complians the build dependency isn't met
<jsmidt> How do you get a package in the PPA to "see" the other packages?
<jsmidt>  https://launchpad.net/%7Epython-ubuntu/+archive/ppa/+build/854896/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.python3.0_3.0-0~ppa7~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jsmidt> Thanks in advance.
<wgrant> Interesting. We get -1 days notice of old PPA binaries being removed?
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. How do I get to a list of jaunty only bugs?
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: Maybe you are looking for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: But the fact that bugs are not in that list is not a guarantee that they are not valid for Jaunty ;)
<CrownAmbassador> MrKanister: Thanks. That is what I was looking for!
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: You are welcome
<CrownAmbassador> I installed Jaunty on a separate partition today so that I can mess around with it and confirm bugs and so forth. Running Ibex as my main install.
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: That's brave. Thanks for helping us.
<CrownAmbassador> MrKanister: You're welcome. I want to become much more active with helping.
<MrKanister> CrownAmbassador: You may want to have a look at http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/. This is a central point for incoming patches and upstream fixes that needs testing
<CrownAmbassador> MrKanister: Great! I'll have a look at it.
<binarymutant> why does answering questions give more karma than doing bugs?
<MrKanister> binarymutant: I was wondering about that some time ago :P
<binarymutant> MrKanister, get any answers ?
<MrKanister> binarymutant: I haven't invetigated that, but I think it is because more people do bug triaging instead of answering questions
<binarymutant> oh that makes sense
<binarymutant> thanks :)
<alkisg> According to the advice of some people here, I opened a launchpad question about uploading binary packages to my PPA (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/57744). The question expired, because noone answered in 15 days. Am I to assume that I'm not allowed to upload binary packages, and keep hosting them in my site instead of moving them to launchpad?
<geser> has someone an idea what happened to libtest-perl-critic-perl in the official archive for intrepid (and jaunty)? To me it looks like LP didn't like the many promotions/demotions and ate the arch:all deb (like it did in the past)
<Goundy> guys is there a way to kick out the google map thing on my team profile  and replace it by a simple sentence that indicates the location ?
<kyselejsyrecek> Goundy: you can "hide your location details from others" in your profile, so no one else will see the place on the google map. however I don't think you could replace it by a text
<Goundy> kyselejsyrecek I don't mind if someone could see my location details but I feel that google map very annoying :-)
<Goundy> Anyway, thank you man ;)
<lfaraone> How can I check if tehre are any bugs linked to a upstream bug number?
<kyselejsyrecek> Goundy: hm, i have no idea then
<Goundy> kyselejsyrecek no problem thank you ;)
<kyselejsyrecek> Goundy: you are welcome
<kyselejsyrecek> lfaraone: i'll post a question in mailing list and let you know
<lfaraone> kyselejsyrecek: Thanks.
<kyselejsyrecek> lfaraone: you are welcome
<wgrant> geser: See bug #180218 and the first duplicate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180218 in soyuz "override mismatch race needs to be fixed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180218
<geser> wgrant: can someone re-publish those debs (cprov?) or is a new upload needed?
<wgrant> geser: You might be able to get somebody to copy them to -updates, but I don't think there's any good process for it, and intrepid-release is frozen.
<wgrant> Ah, and it's completely gone in Jaunty, of course.
<wgrant> cprov is the best person to talk to about that. I wonder if they can easily find inappropriately superseded binaries.
<geser> wgrant: yes, that's how I found it, this produces a DEPWAIT on an other package in jaunty
<wgrant> I guess that simply scanning each DAS for Published BPPHs and complaining if they are all Superseded should work fine.
<wgrant> Although that won't work if a binary has been deleted in some DAS, then later in that same DAS reappeared and got eaten.
<vadi2> Hi. I'm trying to help someone commit to launchpad, but it asks them for a password - and then tells them password authentication is not permitted. Any ideas? output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102368/
<spiv> vadi2: that's right, they have to use SSH publickey auth.
<savvas> vadi2: you mean in bazaar ?
<vadi2> yeah
 * spiv looks up the help
<vadi2> spiv: they already setup their ssh key with launchpad
<spiv> vadi2: apparently not
<spiv> vadi2: "(06:04:41 PM) Ramiel2: Authentication (publickey) failed."
<vadi2> https://launchpad.net/~leigh-stillard lists one though
<spiv> vadi2: so probably they haven't set up the client side to use that key
<savvas> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<spiv> savvas: thanks, I was about to paste that exact URL :)
<savvas> :P
<vadi2> Hm
<vadi2> How did he generate the key to begin with? :\
<savvas> well it looks like it's generated
<savvas> although that seems wrong :)
<savvas> vadi2: take a look at mine: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+sshkeys
<savvas> I've no idea of keys, I might be wrong
<spiv> savvas: actually, good point
<spiv> That looks like a key fingerprint, not a key.
<spiv> I haven't seen that done before.
<spiv> It should look more like savvas' key
<spiv> i.e. a long string of letters, not a short sequence of xx:xx:xx:xx:...
<savvas> vadi2: tell that person to look at this site (it points to their account): https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<vadi2> yeah I did
<savvas> There's a comment there:
<savvas> Public key line
<savvas> Insert the contents of your public key (usually ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub or ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub). Only SSH v2 keys are supported.
<spiv> LP should really reject that key.
<vadi2> they're on windows
<vadi2> comment does not help...
<savvas> ah
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> vadi2: ok, but the help link explains it
<savvas> Registering the key with Launchpad
<savvas> Step 1: Open your public key in a text editor and copy its contents to your clipboard. The public key file has the extension .pub. For example: id_rsa.pub
<savvas> they have to open the .pub file generated in notepad or wordpad.. or something :)
<savvas> can people use bzr from windows? didn't know that
<vadi2> well, bzr kind of claims an advantage over git in that aspect :P
<savvas> sweeet!
<wgrant> It would be crazy to design a VCS that didn't run on Windows.
<savvas> brb
<vadi2> it seems it worked now
<vadi2> wonder where did the instructions fail, because this is a rather intelligent person
<thumper> vadi2: I'd love to know where the fail was so we can improve it
<vadi2> I'll ask
<vadi2> he said https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair is wrong
<vadi2> "specifically, the 'registering your key with launchpad' section"
<vadi2> "This >>>>If you get "invalid public key" when adding the SSH key to Launchpad then see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26705 sorted it out for me"
<spiv> vadi2: add a comment about that to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/324120, maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324120 in launchpad "If an SSH public key is obviously wrong, reject it, don't add it." [Undecided,New]
<vadi2> don't have anything to comment, Andrew has it all right
<vadi2> thanks for your help!
<spiv> vadi2: well, just what you just wrote would be good, it's good to know why users got it wrong in the first place.
<spiv> (I'm the reporter of that bug, btw)
<vadi2> ok did
<spiv> vadi2: thanks!
<savvas> wgrant: I didn't mean to offend anyone, but does bzr in windows keep track of \n and \r\n difference or does it treat them as \n?
<wgrant> savvas: I don't believe it does any newline handling at all.
<savvas> hm ok, thanks :)
<spiv> savvas: currently, it records the bytes exactly as they are.
<spiv> savvas: so, they'll be recorded as \r\n if that's what they are in the file, and checkouts on any platform will get those exact bytes.
<savvas> well, now that user has the correct key :P https://edge.launchpad.net/~leigh-stillard/+sshkeys
<spiv> savvas: there's a patch for bzr to add a "rules" file so that bzr can convert newlines automatically.
<savvas> nice to know, thanks spiv :)
<savvas> now who feels like a good samaritan to update the page for puttygen (instead of linking to that question)? :)
<savvas> I think the problem with the generated keys is because it doesn't open well in notepad (because of new line characters)
<savvas> wordpad should show it correctly, but I'll edit that wiki page, add the info as it's said in the question
<spiv> savvas: yeah, the fact that the key files are in different formats on different platforms is a bit of a pain.
<spiv> savvas: it'd perhaps be nice if Launchpad could cope with either format.
<savvas> if you write the bug I'll confirm :p
<spiv> savvas: :)
<spiv> savvas: I just added a comment on 324120 saying that a more complete fix would be to accept putty-format public key files.
<azimout> I need advice on a launchpad search parameter
<karvec_> excuse me, any admin on?
<wgrant> azimout, karvec_: You might just want to ask your questions here. People will answer if they can.
<karvec_> well, i forgot my email for launchpad and it's been about a year since i've logged on.
<azimout> I want to create a search for bugs without a package, which don't have a certain tag
<azimout> how do I specify this "don't"?
<wgrant> azimout: I don't think you can. I recall a bug about it...
 * wgrant searches,
<wgrant> Bug #81575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 81575 in malone "no way to search for absence of a tag" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81575
<azimout> thank you, wgrant
#launchpad 2010-02-01
<keithy> can you create a heirarchical structure of branches?
<RAOF> keithy: Yes, by branching in a heirarchical manner.  It's not clear what you actually want to do, though.
<keithy> I mean can have launchpad.net/myproject/packages/package1
<keithy> I mean can have launchpad.net/myproject/packages/package2
<james_w> nope
<RAOF> A super-project might be what you're after, though.
<keithy> it appears all github's launchpads have a flat structure
<keithy> a super project?
<RAOF> I think the technical term might be “project group” - https://launchpad.net/bazaar is an example.
<RAOF> It's a project with many subprojects - the core, plugins, GUIs, etc.
<keithy> the faq says only ask if you really need it
<keithy> well we have a potential of 700 loadable packages
<RAOF> What is the common thread to them?
<RAOF> Is that a core project + lots of plugins?
<keithy> they load into squeak image, or our kernel image derived form squeak called cuis
<keithy> so ...
<keithy> looks like one project for cuis
<keithy> and cuis-packages
<RAOF> So you're talking about packages, rather than projects?
<keithy> well each package is someones project I suppose but they tend to be developed elsewhere
<keithy> we are just making the cuis-loadable versions here
<RAOF> And the thing that you want to do is to aggregate all these projects in a single, useful place?
<keithy> and structure the ordanization
<RAOF> It does sound like you might want a distro :)
<keithy> for example the webapp seaside has 40 odd  packages in its own right.
<RAOF> I'm not sure of the process here.  You might want to describe in detail what you want to do in a mail to the launchpad mailing list; that should get you a better answer.
<RAOF> Most of the LP devs are currently asleep in Europe :)
<keithy> now theres a good idea
<adamplumb> I've submitted a translation template on launchpad for my project on Jan 24, and it is still in the import queue.  What can I do to get this thing imported?
<keithy> I can never find the create project ui in laichpad
<keithy> ah the front page!
<AnAnt> Hello, why don't karmic repos in Launchpad PPA accept 3.0 source formats ?
<wgrant> AnAnt: Because Karmic doesn't support v3...
<wgrant> Not properly, at least.
<wgrant> So we have not enabled it.
<AnAnt> ok
<keithy> ouch, I selected the focus of development and it renamed by branch, how do I get it back!
<wgrant> keithy: It didn't really rename your branch -- it just added an alias.
<keithy> sure, but the original isnt visible
<keithy> soooo.
<wgrant> keithy: lp:~user/project/branch always works. But if a branch is assigned to a project series, lp:project/series works. If that series is the development focus, lp:project works.
<keithy> I have 4 repos that are the focus of development simultaneously
<keithy> I set this one as an experiment, how do I undo
<keithy> since my documentation has already been emailed out
<wgrant> Unset it in the same place you set it.
<keithy> I set it when I clicked on the "set it now banner"
<keithy> which is no longer present
<wgrant> keithy: Go to the series page, then find the edit link at the top of the middle column.
<keithy> cool... now how to get rid of the banner
<wgrant> Set a branch as the development focus. Which is the project?
<keithy> Cuis2.0
<wgrant> keithy: Wouldn't 'unstable' be the focus of development?
<keithy> yes
<keithy> but it disappears form the repository list
<keithy> and I have already sent out the documentation
<wgrant> It won't disappear. It will just be displayed with an alias.
<wgrant> All URLs and commands with the old name remain valid.
<keithy> and it wont say "unstable" any more
<wgrant> It won't, no.
<keithy> ok I renamed trunk to unstable
<wgrant> Ah, that could work.
<tumbleweed> I copied (not rebuilt) some packages from one PPA to another over 24hrs ago, and they are still listed as Pending. Any reason why?
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Which PPA?
<tumbleweed> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/+archive/ppa "pysilc - 0.5-1~ppa+8" et. al
<tumbleweed> wgrant: all the other packages I copied in that batch copied fine
<wgrant> There is something really bad going on here.
<tumbleweed> :/
<wgrant> tumbleweed: OK, no, nothing going wrong.
<wgrant> tumbleweed: You copied a new batch approximately two minutes after you asked in here.
<wgrant> The previous ones were already published.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: yeah, sorry
<wgrant> Oh, there's still a whole unpublished lot.
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Not really important, but why did you copy the same version of configobj in again? That had me confused for a couple of minutes.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: copied from interpid tI can't build those packages on hardy, but the intrepid debs will work
<tumbleweed> wgrant: ok, that batch have published now, but the pysilc one is still pending
<tumbleweed> s/one/ones/
<wgrant> Yes, that's very odd.
<tumbleweed> they do appear in the Packages lists, though
<wgrant> tumbleweed: So you rebuild-copy the intrepid source into that PPA, wait for it to build, then copy it to hardy with binaries?
<tumbleweed> wgrant: yeah, it's very hacky, but it saves on having to have two rules files
<wgrant> tumbleweed: The problem is that a different version of the orig.tar.gz existed in the PPA before. THe copy should never have been permitted.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: aha, thanks
<tumbleweed> wgrant: yes, it's a .tar.bz2 upstream and has to get repacked
<tumbleweed> wgrant: I'll delete and recopy
<wgrant> tumbleweed: It's probably best to not do anything just yet.
<tumbleweed> wgrant: ok :)
<jussi01> Hey all, is there a way to send people messages through the launchpad api?
<jussi01> ie. I own a team and I want to send everyone in the team a message through the api.
<wgrant> jussi01: There's no API for it, but you can send up to three messages a day through the web UI.
<jussi01> wgrant: given what we need to do, thats going to be horrible :(
<wgrant> jussi01: You could just PM everyone...
<jussi01> wgrant: no thank you. :)
<tumbleweed> jussi01: isn't that what team mailing lists are for?
<jussi01> tumbleweed: not in this case. its a once off message
<napster> How to add a download tarball of my project to lp?
<napster> How to add a download tarball of my project to lp?
<napster> noodles775, How to add a download tarball of my project to lp?
<noodles775> napster: it's not something I've done before, but the help says this: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<napster> noodles775, ok tnx :)
<jussi01> wgrant: is there any way to temporarily evade the 3 msg limit? is there someone I can bug?
<wgrant> jussi01: Not without someone running very bad SQL every three messages.
<wgrant> jussi01: Alternatively, find n/3 team admins, where n is the number of teams.
<jussi01> wgrant: mrgh
<napster> noodles775, What is the difference between, "bzr add" and "bzr add ."  ?
<detly> hi, I meant to create a PPA for the rabbitvcs team, but mistakenly created it under my own name
<detly> is it possible to transfer it, or remove it and start over?
<noodles775> detly: you can just create one for the rabbitvcs team right? (if you like, you can delete the packages in your personal one, and/or disable it)
<noodles775> But no, transferring isn't an option.
<detly> okay
<detly> it's empty, so I don't care about anything being lost
<detly> how do I disable it?
<detly> oh, wait, I see it now
<detly> great
<noodles775> detly: click on "Change details", there's an option there for enable/disable.
<noodles775> Great :)
<detly> I can't create a PPA on rabbitvcs, but I think that's because I'm not an owner, so I'll contact him
<detly> thanks for the help :)
<geser> sinzui: re bug #514824: yes, it's still happening. I've no problem visiting the pages for other source packages. I've also asked in #ubuntu-motu before filing the bug and others had the same problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514824 in launchpad-registry "No permissions to view https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hypre" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514824
<sinzui> geser: It is impossible to make this private. I wonder if something is private on it that break it for you.
<sinzui> geser: can you see it logged out?
<geser> sinzui: yes, when I logout then I can visit the page
<sinzui> geser: when you are logged in, can you see this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hypre/+changelog
<sinzui> geser: and what of this page: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hypre
<geser> sinzui: yes (changelog) and yes (bugs)
<geser> branches and answers too, but not overview
<geser> sinzui: after trying all possible links on this page, I found the one which I can't visit: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fenics-packages-core/+archive/fenics-ppa/
<sinzui> geser: I can see it. It is disabled, but nothing odd about it
<sinzui> I will add this to the bug
<bac> Hi Launchpad.  I am the help contact for the week, but I cannot currently change the channel topic to show it.  Anyway, please ask me if you have issues or questions about Launchpad.
<tsimpson> bac: /msg ChanServ op #launchpad
<tsimpson> or /msg ChanServ topic #launchpad your new topic
<bac> tsimpson: thanks but i'm not an op
<bac> tsimpson: we're working on getting it fixed
<tsimpson> you have a launchpad cloak, so you are an op
<tsimpson> 3     *!*@canonical/launchpad/* +votiA [modified 1 year, 6 weeks, 2 days, 14:58:14 ago]
<tsimpson> so you can request +o from ChanServ
<tsimpson> magic ;)
<bac> tsimpson: i swear i tried that 30 minutes ago
<falktx> hi
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<falktx> i have a question
<bac> hi falktx
<falktx> i know I can't package non-free stuff on PPAs
<tsimpson> maybe you wern't identified at the time
<falktx> so I was thinking about net-installers
<falktx> a dummy package that will, in postinst, download and install binaries
<falktx> is this okay?
<tsimpson> look at how the flashplugin-installer package works, but you should probably have permission from the company to do that
<tsimpson> and make sure the user agrees to any EULA stuff
<falktx> hmm
<tsimpson> I guess #ubuntu-motu would know more about it
<bac> falktx: that may be a bit sketchy for a PPA.  i'll ask and find out.
<falktx> it is mostly about steinberg VST
<falktx> the SDK is "non-free", can be downloaded but not shared
<falktx> I wanted to package wineasio and other VST Synths
<falktx> look at: http://www.anticore.org/jucetice/?page_id=7
<falktx> the site offers downloads
<falktx> but they cannot be shared among people
<falktx> my idea was a net-installer for all those plugins
<falktx> sorry about disconnecting, my net is bad
<falktx> so, can I package those plugins ?
<tsimpson> falktx: I think bac is still checking for you
<bac> falktx: yeah, give me some time and i'll get back to you.
<napster> How the PUSH from two developers coordinated in lp?
<maxb> napster: Your question is not very clear, could you try to rephrase?
<napster> maxb, Suppose two developers are there, how the source code is managed in launchpad? I'm new to lp.
<maxb> napster: OK... this seems like more of a general Bazaar usage question, for which you might be better off asking on #bzr directly.
<napster> maxb, ok tnx
<glen> hehe, bazaar diff-er has tiny bug: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~eventum-developers/eventum/trunk/revision/4035 - "'\\ No newline at end of file'" -- that looks like part of the file, altho it's just result from diff, and why is the backslash escaped? :)
<tumbleweed> napster: you have options: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.0/en/user-guide/bazaar_workflows.html
<napster> tumbleweed, tnk you :)
<glen> in other words diff(1) reports "\ No newline at end of file" like "+ added", "- removed", which looks wrong in there
<bac> falktx_: Whether your plan would work in a PPA is a question for a MOTU, perhaps wgrant. From a Launchpad policy perspective I find it a bit unseemly but would need to talk to the Soyuz team lead.
<noodles775> falktx_: Either way, you should definitely be in contact with the company to see what *they* would prefer.
<napster> I've made a bad request! I've applied bzr branch lp:xxxx from inside the inited local xxxx directory! Now a subfolder named xxxx is inside xxxx. How can I rollback?
<mok0> napster: delete the directory and start over?
<napster> mok0, yes
<napster> xxxx was already initialized!
<mok0> napster: It doesn't matter.
<mok0> napster: just zap it
<napster> And what I actually tried to do was bzr push lp:xxxx, but unfortunatly it was bzr branch lp:xxxx
<mok0> napster: I mean, delete xxxx/xxxx
<napster> mok0, ok, tnk you... :)
<napster> mok0, xxxx/xxxx deleted, do I need "bzr add ."?
<mok0> napster: is xxxx a branch?
<napster> xxxx is a branch
<mok0> napster: try "bzr info"
<napster> Stand alone tree 2a
<mok0> napster: then "." should already be added
<napster> mok0, ?
<mok0> "bzr status" sorry
<mok0> napster, if you've checked out a branch, and it contains files, there is no reason to "bzr add ."
<mok0> napster: if you add a new file to the tree, you should "bzr add" just that one file
<napster> mok0, ok got it.
<mok0> napster: you can always use brz status to see what's going on
<napster> mok0, How can I list all bzr tracked files in my local branch?
<mok0> napster: heh. I'm still looking for that one too :-)
<mok0> napster: basically, everything that's *not* shown by "bzr status" it knows about
<napster> mok0, Yes, bzr status is very helpful... If I got to know listing, I'll update you... tnx a lot mate... :)
<mok0> napster: np
<napster> mok0, Got it. Its "bzr inventory"... Try it.. :)
<mok0> napster: indeed it is! Thanks :-)
<napster> mok0, np :)
<mok0> napster, there's a program called "bzr explorer" that might be worth looking into
<mok0> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/explorer/en/visual-tour-gnome.html
<mok0> napster: if you're a gui-kind-of-person
<napster> mok0, Upto an extend, I am. I've tried olive back in last year. This one looks nice though....
<napster> mok0, Olive was not this much feature rich : http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Olive/
<mok0> napster: ah, yes, I think I've tried that once
<napster> mok0, ok...
<mok0> napster: generally, I don't need a gui for bzr
<mok0> napster: with git, I like gitk because it gives you a graphical view of how the branches are related. I don't think there's a similar tool for bzr
<napster> mok0, I've never used git :(
<mok0> napster: In bzr, the branches are generally oblivious of each other, except their parent. In git, all branches exist side-by-side in the same tree
<napster> mok0, Much intelligent merging right?
<mok0> napster: yes
<mok0> git is the king of DVCS'es in my opinion.
<napster> mok0, :)
<napster> mok0, It should be... Thats why our kernel hosted there...
<mok0> bzr is nice in the way that it lets you define the workflow more
<napster> ;)
<mok0> napster: right, but it is designed around the workflow that Linus likes to use and nothing else
<mok0> napster: ... which means it is designed to be strictly distributed
<mok0> napster: bzr can function in a "server-client" sort of way too
<napster> mok0, ok
<mok0> napster: anyway, it is a strength that Ubuntu only has *one* VCS to worry about. In Debian, for example, they use svn, git, arch, bzr, etc.
<mok0> napster: which means you have to know them all :-)
<mok0> napster: And LP is totally brilliant for code hosting
<napster> mok0, I see... Really user friendly too...
<mok0> napster: Indeed, although the user interface takes getting used to :-)
<napster> mok0, I'm learning it... ;-)
<mok0> napster: cool. Then this is a great place to hang out
<napster> mok0, Exactly :)
<noodles775> mok0: there is the bzr-gtk plugin, (after installing, try bzr visualize)
<napster> noodles775, For firefox?
<noodles775> gtk
<mok0> noodles775: oh yes! I actually had it installed, but I've only used it once...
<mok0> napster: no a plugin for bzr
<mok0> napster: you can add functions to bzr by installing plugins
<mok0> napster: They are in your ~/.bazaar/plugins dir
<napster> noodles775, Where I could get that plugin?
<mok0> napster: and they're usually hosted on LP, so all you need to do is to go into that dir and brz branch lp:xxxx
<mok0> napster: the bzr-gtk plugin I believe you can get via apt-get
<noodles775> yep, apt-get install bzr-gtk
<napster> mok0, noodles775 OK...
<mok0> noodles775: AFAICS bzr-gtk only deals with the current branch
<mok0> noodles775: gitk deals with all branches, and display how one derives from another etc.
<napster> mok0, But git is purely centralized right?
<mok0> napster: yes
<mok0> napster: uhm well it depends on what you mean
<mok0> napster: git has "stacked branches"
<napster> mok0, I mean the workflow... :)
<mok0> napster: ah, no git is purely distributed
<napster> mok0, ok
<mok0> napster: bzr can be used both distributed and centralized
<mok0> napster: one reason is that Linux despises the svn workflow
<mok0> s/Linux/Linus
<napster> ;)
<mok0> http://buytaert.net/linus-torvalds-on-git if you have 70 minutes to spare :)
<bac> intellectronica: try now
<intellectronica> 1 2 3 test
<intellectronica> \o/
<bac> intellectronica: was it only here?
<asabil> mok0, qbzr is able to display all branches
<mok0> asabil: ah! I will check it out
<tsimpson> bac: unregistered users are still muted here
<bac> gah
<intellectronica> bac: also #launchpad-dev and #launchpad-reviews
<tsimpson> /mode #launchpad -q $~a
 * asabil wishes that launchpad could be easily installed on a private server
<mok0> asabil: huh? I installed it but it's not working
<asabil> mok0, that's the issue
<asabil> it is such a pain to deploy
<mok0> asabil: oh
<mok0> asabil: I need to edit config files?
<asabil> yes
<mok0> asabil: ah, I thought it was a matter of installing and then do "bzr qbzr"
<asabil> mok0, we are not talking about the same thing :)
<asabil> for qbzr it is very easy
<asabil> install and run bzr qlog
<asabil> I was talking about launchpad itself
<mok0> asabil: kk :-)
<mok0> asabil: why "qlog"? That's completely un-intuitive!
<asabil> mok0, well, because it is the same as bzr log
<mok0> asabil: very nice tool otherwise. I can see different branches allright
<mok0> asabil: no, it's not. If I do bzr log in the same directory, I get and error message
<mok0> s/and/an
<mok0> asabil: so it's actually more confusing that it's called qlog and not qbzr ;-)
<asabil> mok0, I meant to say, it is the visual equivalent to bzr log
<mok0> asabil: yeah I can see that. But still
<asabil> mok0, well not really, there are other commands like bzr qcommit, bzr qpull ...
<mok0> asabil: I am trying it out in a shared repo. Can't remember if I have a "not shared" one to test on
<mok0> Hmm, qbzr, very nice indeed. /me is impressed
<mok0> ... and it doen't go into full screen mode when you invoke it like brz-gtk :-)
<mok0> asabil: will bzr qlog in any way block the repo? Can you background it so it just sits there, updating the status of the repo?
<asabil> mok0, I am not sure
<asabil> mok0, I think what you want is bzr-explorer
<mok0> asabil: Yeah, I will check that out sometime
<kiko> mmm
<glen> hey, could somebody explain me why the launcpad translation (https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk/+pots/eventum/lv/714/+translate) does not appear in automatic export (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/annotate/head:/localization/lv.po#L3271), yes the project is configured to export translations to that branch
<glen> perhaps i overwrote it when i bzr merge the po branch from trunk?
<maxb> james_w: Hi! Can you tell me what happened to the bzr branches at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/subversion/+branches  ?  They were there, but have gone!
<james_w> hi maxb
<james_w> I'm not sure I'm afraid
<maxb> Oh. I though you'd have been one of the few with permission to delete those :-)
<james_w> maxb: yes, it was probably me :-)
<james_w> I'm just not sure why I did that
<james_w> I think it was a bulk operation I did to clear out some broken branches, but I'm not sure why subversion was included
<No`> hi all
<No`> quick question about rosetta: If I have a template with "needs review"-marked items, how do I spot them - except by browsing the strings?
<henninge> No`: you can click on the number, can't you?
<No`> no, I can't. Maybe it's because I'm on edge?
<henninge> No`: which template? Please give me the link.
<No`> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/pyroom/ - The french one
<No`> (and all the others)
<No`> sorry, gotta go... I'll try to catch you later
<henninge> No`: You will have to drill down to the specific template to get clickable numbers, like so:
<henninge> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/pyroom/trunk/+pots/pyroom
<dpm> henninge, <glen> hey, could somebody explain me why the launcpad translation (https://translations.launchpad.net/eventum/trunk/+pots/eventum/lv/714/+translate) does not appear in automatic export (http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/annotate/head:/localization/lv.po#L3271), yes the project is configured to export translations to that branch
<spwelton> anybody here ever upload to a ppa using ubuntu's "quickly" tool? I can't seem to get it to work
<No`> henninge: cheers, it worked. pretty cool!
<henninge> glen, dpm: I have no idea tbh. Maybe jtv-eat has a better idea?
<henninge> No`: glad I could help
<glen> abentley: recall you suggested me to bzr merge in both branches? now imho merge on po-export branch discarded some launchpad translations
<glen> relevant chat log: http://pld.pastebin.com/f5b15e71d
<abentley> glen, you merged po into trunk, then you merged trunk into po, and Launchpad translations were deleted?
<\u03b5> problems submitting bugs? « Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. »
<jtv-eat> al-maisan: in line 409, getEstimatedJobStartTime reads builder_stats[platform], where builder_stats comes out of get_builder_data.  Is it absolutely certain that that entry exists in the dict?
<jtv> hmm, there's a better channel for this, sorry :)
<glen> abentley: seems so, at least the back merge seems had deleted that translation entry i mentioned
<glen> abentley: from r3993.1.1 says annotate came empty msgstr
<glen> as seems to me the point where merge was made, ie inital lv.po import did not had it translated, but it came translated in latter launchpad push to po-branch
<abentley> glen, once you had done the merge from trunk into po, what did you do next?  Did you push --overwrite it into Launchpad?
<james_w> has somebody broken lp_save on bugs, or is an appserver out of date?
<thekorn> james_w, is it on staging?
<james_w> edge
<thekorn> I've a lot of problems on staging today
<james_w> I'm seeing it on production too
<james_w> I can't see where it's getting the etag for the if-match it is sending from
<glen> abentley: i just did push from both of the branches, i.e merge+commit+push from trunk, merge+commit+push from po-branch, did not had to do any --overwrite, it merged without conflicts on the po-branch
<thekorn> james_w, I get a precondition failed error on edge and production too
<james_w> thekorn: just changing something simple?
<thekorn> james_w, changing the status of a task
<geser> would that explain the current occurances of bug #336866?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336866 in lazr.restful "When adding tag or updating description, lp_save() gives "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/336866
<james_w> yeah, that's what I'm doing too
<james_w> geser: could well do
<james_w> so, is it specific to status?
<geser> I've seen requestsync fail with that error too, and requestsync only sets the importance and status
<glen> abentley: however the trunk:merge+push and po-branch:merge+push thing helped, no more conflicts when i merge on trunk from po-branch, just now i'm not sure where some translations go or why
<abentley> glen, I'm not sure either.  Probably someone from Translations should take a look at the issue, but I don't think any of them are working at the moment.
<abentley> glen, so maybe the best thing to do is to ask a Question.
<james_w> no, title fails as well
<glen> as the translation seems to be present on launchpad, i edit the lv.po and then next launchpad automatic export should push all translations to the branch, right?
<james_w> ok, it seems that it's changing the etag on every request
<james_w> could a losa check if all the appservers are on the same revision please?
<Chex> james_w: yes sure, checking
<statik> hi bac
<bac> hi statik
<statik> I want to make 3 new teams, ubuntuone-foundations+ ubuntuone-desktop+, and ubuntuone-ops+. launchpad says that the launchpad administrators have blocked the name
<bac> statik: for your protection.  don't you feel safer?
<statik> bac, is it possible to get these made manually and make me admin, or should I choose another name? What I'm doing is splitting ~ubuntuone-hackers into 3 smaller groups for organizing our work
<statik> bac: every time i go to launchpad I feel safer, it's true :)
<bac> statik: form them using non-blacklist names
<bac> statik: and then we can get them manually unlisted for you
<statik> bac: ah, so set up the teams the way I want and then submit a question asking for them to be renamed to the final name I want to use?
<bac> indeed
<Chex> statik: abbreviate the ubuntuone to 'uone' or something, and send in a LP answers requesting the change, we will rename them to the proper name you require
<bac> thanks chex
<statik> cool! thanks guys
<Chex> bac: statik: sure no problem.. just did a couple of those on Friday, so on the tip of my brain, so to speak..
<Chex> james_w: all the lpnet app servers are coming back with revno: 8940
<james_w> Chex: thanks for checking
<Chex> james_w: sure np
<james_w> leonardr: do you have other suggestions for infrastructure things that could cause this, or should we be talking to the bugs team for implementation things?
<leonardr> james_w: there was a similar problem a few months back. i think it had something to do with internal launchpad modification events
<leonardr> james_w, i would ask the bugs team if they recently added any events
<leonardr> james_w: here is the other bug
<leonardr> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/lazr.restful/+bug/336866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 336866 in lazr.restful "When adding tag or updating description, lp_save() gives "HTTP Error 412: Precondition Failed"" [High,Confirmed]
<leonardr> that also was a problem with launchpad bugs
<leonardr> it looks like people still have that problem occasionally, so there's probably another bug causing the same problem
<statik> hi chex, rename request filed here. I even included links :) thanks for your help
<statik> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/99543
<Some_Person> I want to upload a package to launchpad from a different machine than usual
<geser> as long as it's signed with your key, it doesn't matter from where you upload
<Some_Person> Do I need to make a new GPG key for this machine?
<geser> no
<geser> if you trust the other machine, you could copy your gpg key over and sign there
<Some_Person> But the other machine is temporarily unusable
<geser> other machine == the one with your gpg key?
<Some_Person> yes
<Some_Person> Its power adaptor broke and its battery isn't charged, so I can't use it
<geser> so you don't have currently any access to your gpg key?
<intellectronica> Some_Person: take the HD out?
<Some_Person> no
<Some_Person> intellectronica: Won't work
<geser> so without access to your gpg key is to either wait till you have access again or make a new key
<Some_Person> I'll make a new key then
<Some_Person> Uhmm, I'm using AT&T webmail on this machine, and I can't read the encrypted part of the email
#launchpad 2010-02-02
<micahg> do PPA bugs get files under soyuz?
<elmo> micahg: yes
<micahg> thanks elm
<micahg> elmo
<micahg> elmo: this is about PPA UI, still soyuz?
<mwhudson> micahg: yes
<micahg> mwhudson: k, thanks
<micahg> bug 515789 if anyone's wondering what the fuss is about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515789 in soyuz "AJAX PPA title edit doesn't update breadcrumb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515789
<cyberix> How do I list bugs that have not been assigned to any release?
<cyberix> My main job in the project is assigning floating bugs to milestones
<cyberix> yet I haven't been able to figure out how I can see the floating bugs
<mrooney> anyone around that is familiar with automated launchpad translation exports?
<mrooney> I am trying to figure out if it is hardcoded to export to a folder that is the same name as your project
<mrooney> as my branch that I want to merge the translations into has a conflicting folder and I'm not sure how to handle it
<spm> mrooney: most of the translations folk start in about an hour or 2. so possibly best to try again then? or send it in as a question via the answers whatsit.
<mrooney> spm: a question on launchpad.net/rosetta?
<spm> mrooney: yup, against straight LP will work too; but rosetta will be faster
<ChatMangerChien> Hey all
<ChatMangerChien> Does anyone know how to build packages in PPA with sun-java6 in dependencies ? I am facing a licence issue: the licence has to be accepted but can not.
<wgrant> ChatMangerChien: Can you not use OpenJDK?
<ChatMangerChien> nop, I need sun-java6-jre
<wgrant> Are you really sure?
<ChatMangerChien> yep :)
<wgrant> There has historically been a hack in the chroots to allow installation of sun-java6. I'm not sure if that's still in place.
<wgrant> Why can you not build with non-Sun Java?
<ChatMangerChien> because java was needed, but I'll try again
<wgrant> OpenJDK is very compatible these days.
<wgrant> It makes everything much easier to manage.
<ChatMangerChien> ok
<ChatMangerChien> wgrant: Ok thank you, with OpenJDK, the building was OK
<wgrant> ChatMangerChien: Excellent.
<feuloren> hi, i get "Rejected:
<feuloren> The source babl - 0.1.2-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution" when I upload my babl packages to my ppa; while there's no packages for babl-0.1 in lucid, is it normal ?
<maxb> Launchpad ensures you do not confuse yourself or the world by reusing the same version number within an archive
<noodles775> feuloren: I don't think so... the current version in lucid seems to be 0.0.22-1.
<maxb> I would strongly recommend that for PPA uploads you use a version which does not look like a Debian version
<feuloren> maxb: ok, i changed the version and re-upload the package, waiting for launchpad to send me a mail
<feuloren> maxb: accepted, thanks !
<maxb> You seem to have uploaded it as a "native" version this time (no dash)
<maxb> I'm not sure you really wanted to do that
<maxb> Generally a good versioning scheme for ppa packages of upstream versions ahead of Debian and Ubuntu is upstreamversion-0ppa1, -0ppa2 etc.
<feuloren> maxb: ok, i'll change that
<maxb> Generally the idea is that either you take an existing Ubuntu or Debian version as a base, and append ppa1, 2, 3 etc. *or* if you're taking a new upstream version, you append -0 to the upstream version and then append the ppa1, 2, 3 etc.
<asabil> hi all
<bac> hi asabil
<spwelton> hi, I'm trying to set up a project to put on REVU and have made a project page on launchpad (see below). I bzr pushed my directory to the branch I'm using, but I don't see where to get the link for my debian/watch file.. Can anyone help me?
<spwelton> https://launchpad.net/eggtimer
<persia> spwelton: You need to define a milestore, and set that milestone as a release, and upload tarballs to the release (and no I don't know precisely how to do that)
<spwelton> ok so i made a milestone and uploaded the signed tarball to launchpad, all is well on the page, but uscan complains about: http://launchpad.net/eggtimer/trunk/eggtimer/+download/ failed: 404 Not Found
<mars> spwelton, I tried the link to http://edge.launchpad.net/eggtimer/trunk/eggtimer/+download/eggtimer_0.4.orig.tar.gz, and it seems to work
<mars> spwelton, and the link to the full list of all downloadable files at https://edge.launchpad.net/eggtimer/+download appears to be working, too
<spwelton> ok, i didn't have the edge part
<mars> spwelton, that shouldn't matter - the .edge url part is because I am a beta tester.  It should also work on launchpad.net proper.
<spwelton> hrmm
<spwelton> ok it looks like i've got that responding, just need to do the regexp for the version number
<spwelton> am i doing this wrong? I'm using http://launchpad.net/eggtimer/+download/eggtimer_(.+).tar.gz
<mars> bac or EdwinGrubbs, ^ ?
<spwelton> err http://launchpad.net/eggtimer/+download/eggtimer_(.+).orig.tar.gz
<spwelton> and still not working
<EdwinGrubbs> mars: what's up?
<bac> hi spwelton and mars
<spwelton> hi
<spwelton> its saying no matching hrefs for watch line
<spwelton> I'm such a noob :(
<rodrigo_> hi
<rodrigo_> I am getting a 'lost something?' page when setting the commit message for a branch, any idea?
<bac> rodrigo_: you mean for a merge proposal?  was an OOPS number given?
<rodrigo_> bac, no
<bac> spwelton: what exactly are you trying to do?
 * rodrigo_ gets a screenshot
<spwelton> bac, trying to write a proper debian/watch watchline for my project in launchpad
<EdwinGrubbs> spwelton: I'm guessing that uscan is accessing launchpad via the slave databases, so there is some lag in seeing changes you made in the browser.
<spwelton> how much lag? I've been trying for at least a half-hour
<EdwinGrubbs> spwelton: oh, there definitely shouldn't be that much. Can you point me at uscan? I'm not familiar with it.
<spwelton> http://www.ambienteto.arti.beniculturali.it/cgi-bin/man2html?uscan+1
<rodrigo_> bac, http://www.gnome.org/~rodrigo/lost-something-in-lp.png
<bac> spwelton: the URL for each download file is not what you've put in your REGEX
<bac> spwelton: http://edge.launchpad.net/eggtimer/trunk/eggtimer/+download/eggtimer_0.4.orig.tar.gz
<bac> spwelton: that is the URL for your tgz file
<bac> EdwinGrubbs: please look at that screenshot
<spwelton> bac, but when i try that URL, it 404's in uscan
<bac> spwelton: your REGEX is different from the url i posted
<bac> spwelton: can uscan handle redirects?
<spwelton> as far as i know it should.. its pretty much a standard for editing watchfiles
<spwelton> at least as far as i know, which isn't that much :(
<bac> spwelton: look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/367699/ and you'll see we do a redirect, but the URL i posted is good.
<spwelton> yeah i can definitely get to the URL in a browser or wget, but for some reason uscan doesn't like it....
<spwelton> maybe I'll just skip uscan.. since I'm the only dev on this project currently it shouldn't really matter
<spwelton> but you would figure uscan would be able to work with launchpad?
<EdwinGrubbs> bac, rodrigo: I'm still looking up the oops data. that should reveal the root cause.
<EdwinGrubbs> rodrigo_: do you get the same error if you try again?
<rodrigo_> EdwinGrubbs, yes
<bac> spwelton: i agree you'd expect it would work
<rodrigo_> well, trying again...
<rodrigo_> EdwinGrubbs, ah, now it worked, it opened a new page rather than doing it on the one I had loaded
<EdwinGrubbs> rodrigo_: that might be because you clicked the button before the javascript had a chance to convert it to an ajax call. That allows the page to work as a normal form when javascript is turned off.
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<ovnicraft> hi folks, lp is thinking about create an option to fork in lp a project?
<mars> ovnicraft, forking the code for an existing project in LP is pretty easy.  Just bzr branch the code, then bzr push ~myuser/project/myforkedbranch
<mars> ovnicraft, your branch will show up in the listing on http://code.launchpad.net/theproject
<spwelton>  OK, so i managed to get my package on REVU down to one common lintian error, anyone car to take a look? :D :D http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/eggtimer
<nicoInattendu> Hi I have a question on launcpad Translations. I Have a software in version 0.7 with Italian language traduction. I switched to version 0.8 , but the italian template disappeared.
<nicoInattendu> hThe 0.8 traduction page is here : https://translations.launchpad.net/luciole/0.8/+translations . The 0.7 here : https://translations.launchpad.net/luciole/0.7/+translations
<nicoInattendu> What i not understand is the followinf inmport queue page : https://translations.launchpad.net/luciole/0.8/+imports . How to set a 'import taeget' . Is thi dependent of the pot file ?
<maxb> Is there a convenient way to make launchpadlib log the http requests it is making for debugging purposes?
<kklimonda> any LP admin could take a look at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/99290 ?
<tsimpson> maxb: I think doing "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" should give you debugging output
<maxb> aha, thanks
<adiroiban> hi. How can I create a project group ?
<micahg> allenap: or gmb, I'm here if you need any more info for the bugwatch bug
<maxb> adiroiban: I believe you have to ask an admin to do it for you
<adiroiban> maxb: ok. thanks!
<adeuring> kfogel: r=me
<kfogel> adeuring: thx  (mischan?)
<adeuring> kfogel: argh... yes ;)
<bac> kklimonda: looking
<EdwinGrubbs> rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> EdwinGrubbs, pong
<EdwinGrubbs> rodrigo_: it turns out that the problem only occurs when you are viewing the merge proposal on "launchpad.net" instead of "code.launchpad.net", which explains why we hadn't seen it before.
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> good to know for next time :-)
<feuloren> hi, I uploaded a package to my ppa and the build failed because it miss a package that is not in lucid but that is yet built in my ppa, how can I tell launchpad to use packages from my ppa ?
<geser> it will use it automatically (if it's available)
<geser> when the package is available now in your PPA you can request a new attempt to build the first package (you should have a button for this on the failed build page)
<james_w> edge seems to be quite flaky today
<mwhudson> james_w: it seems really slow to me
<james_w> yep
<mwhudson> but it seems like it's slow to get to an appserver, the requests are served reasonably quickly once the connection is really going
<james_w> and appservers seem to be refusing connections at times as well
<bac> hi _charly_
<_charly_> hi bac :)
<bac> _charly_: do you actually need anything from those other accounts?  would you be ok if i just deleted them?
<mwhudson> spm: as above, edge seems to be creaking a bit today
<mwhudson> spm: anything obviously wrong from your POV?
<bac> mwhudson: creaking is generous
<spm> mwhudson: not 12 minutes after SoD, no. :-)
<mwhudson> spm: plenty of time for nagios to have sent you one billion texts, i'd have thought?
 * spm thinks rude thoughts about mwh and precisely where he can shove those billion texts
<_charly_> bac: those accounts should only have karma and bug reports associated with them. i thought this will be merged into my account, but it is not that important as long as the bug reports will remain, if it is too much work to merge the accounts manually
<bac> _charly_: ok, i'll see if i can get an admin to help
<bac> _charly_: i cannot do it myself
<_charly_> bac: if it is possible you can restore the original email address, then i could try the merge again, if i have understood it correctly that karma and associated bugs are merged, too
<bac> _charly_: that should be the case.  but i cannot do that myself either.
<_charly_> ah, ok
<_charly_> maybe the problem really was that i did two merges at once
<bac> _charly_: i've reassigned the question to our sysadmins.  they should be able to sort it out.
<_charly_> ok, thanks :)
<james_w> so my workaround for the task_age bug has stopped working as it's apparently not possible to make two connections to LP in less than a second today
#launchpad 2010-02-03
<osmosis_> how come I can't subscribe to a bug feed via atom or rss?  only mail?
<keithy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Erodents/cuis/unstable/annotate/head%3A/updates-System-StartUp-ShutDown/0001-%40System-StartUp-ShutDown.st
<keithy> Is that supposed to show more than one line?
<keithy> bug fix rquest to handle non-unix line endings
<jkw> H
<jkw> Hi
<jkw> How do I duplicate a branch already on launchpad?
<spm> jkw: is your meaning: how do I get a copy of the (eg) sourcecode in a branch, and edit that locally? bzr branch <location>
<jkw> spm, I can get a local copy of the branch alright, but I wonder if I could simply make my own copy (duplicate) of another project on Launchpad and have that as my online repository
<spm> jkw: heh, aiui, that's exactly the whole point of a VCS like bzr. I keep the "official" master for my branches on launchpad; but the repository I use is held locally; kind of thing
<spm> the tagging/naming of the "official" or "master" is more a matter of ... well... name. bzr itself doesn't care.
<spm> does that make sense?
<jkw> spm, it makes perfect sense
<jkw> Let me explain my situation
<jkw> I have a local copy of a huge project here on my system - my local repo
<jkw> I want to create a copy of this repo online - it simply is a copy from another project
<jkw> But I want to be able to create that copy online without having to upload (push?) it from my system - just to save bandwidth - simply because it's all available on Launchpad already.
<spm> So you have (essentially) 3 places with the same thing?
<spm> dunno if this'll help solve your exact solution; but there's nothing wrong with rsync'ing (etc) an entire bzr repo around. we do exactly this with the launchpad codebase on the prod servers. JIC this option helps?
<spm> naturally if you make any changes to the rsync-ee; they'll be lost but :-)
<wgrant> jkw: Most projects should be configured to automatically have their branches 'stack'. That is, if you push up your own branch of a project it will only push the revisions that you have added.
<wgrant> The rest of the data will be shared with the project's development branch.
<wgrant> eg. 'bzr branch lp:bzr some-branch; hack hack hack; bzr commit -m "Do stuff"; bzr push lp:~wgrant/bzr/some-branch' will only push my new revision.
<kfogel> spm: in a few minutes, I may have some questions for you about the proper way to land some branches (some against devel, some against db-devel, with the idea that we want them to be on staging tomorrow).  Will you be around?
<spm> kfogel: sor another 2 hours; sure.
<spm> err. *for*
 * spm puts kfogal on /ignore in the meantime :-P
<kfogel> nice
<spm> hhahaha
<jkw> spm, thanks!
<spm> np
<detly> I have a group of related packages, some of which have identical control info for jaunty to lucid, and a couple of which differ on karmic and lucid - is it possible to upload a single changes file and have the package built for multiple series? or do I need to upload a set for jaunty and a set for karmic?
<maxb> You need a separate upload for each series build
<detly> okay
<noodles775> heh, I was just looking at that problem for the new automated recipe builds... (bug 516448)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516448 in launchpad-code "Recipe could support multiple distroseries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516448
<beuno> noodles775, \o/
<beuno> :)
<noodles775> beuno: yeah, it's while replying to your email... thanks for all the thought there!
<beuno> noodles775, anytime
<detly> the annoying thing is that if all the packages are identical, you can just upload for the oldest compatible series, but if even one of them are different you have to bump ALL of them
<detly> it's like a cartesian product of annoying changlog tweaking
<beuno> yeah, we should make it easy to upload to multiple series
<beuno> (and we will!)
<detly> oh, I complain, but I'm not too hung up about it... I might write a script at some point
<detly> it's funny too, that the debian policy manual actually says you can have a space separated list of series after the version but ALSO says that it's unsupported...
<kklimonda> can anyone take a look at lp:transmission ? When I try to branch it I get "bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory" - LP is also having problems with updating it.
<kklimonda> s/anyone/admins/ probaby :)
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> the import failed
<beuno> jelmer, thumper, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38697627/transmission-trunk-log.txt
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/transmission/trunk
<jelmer> beuno,kklimonda: known bug, fixed in bzr-svn 1.0.2 that will land with the next rollout of lp
<beuno> jelmer, that is in 4 weeks?
<jelmer> kklimonda: You should be able to keep a local mirror using bzr-svn until the next rollout.
<jelmer> beuno: yes
<beuno> thanks jelmer
<kklimonda> jelmer: ok, thanks
<fale__> hi
<fale__> I was wondering if is possible to use launchpad to manage propretary software. for instance: is possible to create a private bzr repo? is possible to push packages into soyuz without releasing the source code?
<noodles775> fale: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<noodles775> fale: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<beuno> fale, yes, you cna purchas a commercial subscription for private branches and private bugs
<al-maisan> fale: this is possible but it is not free of charge.
<fale> thank you
<fale> and there is an indicative price?
<noodles775> On the faq: "These subscriptions cost US$250/year/project + applicable V.A.T"
<fale> noodles775: ops, sorry for the question then
<fale> thankyou very much for the help :)
<noodles775> fale: no problem :)
<edakiri> There seems to be a problem with https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/ or https://lists.ubuntu.com/ .  lists.ubuntu.com says, "Click on a list name to get more information about the list, or to  subscribe" , but this is not an option for the page linked for LaunchPad.
<maxb> edakiri: Yes... that text only applies to lists hosted at lists.ubuntu.com, not lists hosted at lists.launchpad.net
<maxb> I guess this is something that the lists.ubuntu.com managers could fix by presenting an explanatory page instead of a plain http redirect to the launchpad list archives
<toabctl> hi
<toabctl> i merged my launchpad account (~thomasbechtold into ~toabctl) but now, the "member since" field on https://launchpad.net/~toabctl is 2010, but i'm a member since 2005 (which was at my old account - ~thomasbechtold)
<toabctl> what can i do to solve this?
<toabctl> i want to have my original "member since" date back
<Spads> maxb: that should be fixed now
<maxb> thanks
<toabctl> Spads, can you help with my problem? or do you know somebody who could help?
<Spads> toabctl: sorry, can't help you there.
<toabctl> Spads, ok. thx
<mars> toabctl, bac may have an answer.  bac, IIRC it would require database hacking to restore a datecreated, wouldn't it?
<toabctl> mars, ok. thanks. i will nerve bac a bit :-)
<bac> hi toabctl
<bac> toabctl: so you got all of the account merging done?  that's good news.
<toabctl> bac, yes, i merged all
<toabctl> and i got my karma back
<toabctl> bac, but my "member since" is wrong.
<toabctl> bac, i thought if i merge a account, the "member since" would be the lowest date of both accounts
<bac> toabctl: that would've been nice but it looks like it kept the date for the target account
<bac> toabctl: that may be by design, since a lot of merged accounts were created automatically a long time ago and were never used.  so it was probably felt the target account creation date reflected reality.
<toabctl> bac, yes, it's the date from the new (target) account
<toabctl> bac, can you change my "member since" date?
<bac> toabctl: when did you actually start using LP?
<toabctl> bac, it's definitly wrong because i'm a member since 2005, not 2010
<toabctl> bac, i don't know if there's something left from my old account.
<bac> toabctl: it is not easy to do.  there is no administrative interface to do it so it'll require an admin to hack the db
<toabctl> bac, and would an admin do that for me?
<toabctl> bac, and do you know an admin?
<bac> toabctl: open a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and assign it to the Canonical LOSA team.  that's what i'd have to do.
<toabctl> bac, there's already a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/516441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516441 in launchpad-registry "Karma=0 after account merge and "member since" is the date from the new account" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bac> toabctl: the LOSAs so not monitor bug reports.  you can reference the bug in your request.
<bac> s/so not/do not
<bac> toabctl: i have updated https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/569
<toabctl> bac, how can i subscribe somebody else toa question?
<noodles775> bac: isn't karma just calculated daily though? (I, perhaps wrongly, assumed that the karma for the new account would be calculated on the next karma run... is that wrong?)
<bac> noodles775: it's unclear to me whether it would normally gather all of the karma for the merged accounts or if some one interceded.  i suspect it is the latter.
<bac> salgado would know
<toabctl> noodles775, i have my karma back.
<noodles775> Great!
<bac> toabctl: i have assigned the losas to your question.
<toabctl> bug #301750 is exactly my problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 301750 in launchpad-registry "Account merge should use the oldest membership date" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301750
<toabctl> bac. thx!
<bac> hi henninge.  i was looking at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/Guidelines and notice the 'next step' link is to a non-existent page. do you know where it should point?
<henninge> Hi bac, looking.
<henninge> wow, where did that page go ... ???
<henninge> bac: it is also linked from https://help.launchpad.net/Translations
<henninge> bac: that page seems to be genuinely gone. No idea how that can happen ...
<bac> henninge: that's ungood
<MTecknology> jelmer: alrighty - I'll probably go deliver this system after that :)
<MTecknology> jelmer: wrong channel, sorry
<henninge> bac: it's a wiki, revision control and everything. Can things get lost there?
<bac> henninge: i don't know.  of course we could revert to a previous version if the page were there.  since it is not i don't know how to proceed.
<bac> henninge: i'll ask mrevell, when he is around
<bac> hi abentley
<henninge> bac: thanks
<abentley> bac, hi.
<bac> henninge: please check up on me in case i forget!
 * henninge goes to rtm
<bac> abentley: we've got a few people who've noticed their import from sf don't have all revisions
<bac> abentley: is this a known issue with an explanation?  it is https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/99733
<abentley> bac, can you give me an example?
<abentley> bac, this might just be confusion because svn and bzr have different revnos.
<abentley> bac, i.e. svn has global revnos and bzr has per-branch.
<bac> abentley: and should the crash report listed on that question be a concern?
<abentley> bac, I believe that's a known bug.
<bac> abentley: ok, thanks i'll look for it.
<abentley> jelmer, does the traceback mentioned here look familiar to you?  I could swear I've seen it before, but I can't find a bug report.  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/99733
<jelmer> abentley: yep, it's a bug that was fixed in bzr-svn 1.0.2
<abentley> bac, ^
<jelmer> abentley: There was a bug in bzr-svn open about it IIRC that has been marked Fix Released. I'm not sure if it had a Launchpad Code component.
<jelmer> s/component/task/
<abentley> jelmer, no, I was wondering whether it was a TreeTransform bug.
<abentley> jelmer, thanks.
<jelmer> abentley: It was a bzr-svn bug - in some situations we ended up with an empty ie.symlink_target, and (further down the road, when updating the wt) that causes this exception.
<abentley> jelmer, ah.
<bac> thanks jelmer, abentley
<qotsa> i can't find the setting to receive own mails on the mailing list. could someone help me please?
<mok0> qotsa, there should be an option on the admin page
<mok0> qotsa: ah, I see... it's a driven by launchpad
<qotsa> mok0: when i go to "Configure mailing list", i can only set a welcome message or deactivate it.
<mok0> qotsa: yeah. I just assumed it was one of the "normal" mailman lists
<bac> hi qotsa
<qotsa> hi
<bac> qotsa: the mailing lists i'm on via launchpad have the setting so that senders receive their own message.  is it not working for your list?
<bac> hey barry, you arrive at an opportune moment!
<qotsa> bac: one of the members of my team reported that it wors for him but it does not for me.
<bac> qotsa: and your message was delivered to the others?
<qotsa> yes
<bdmurray> What does launchpad.load('https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/bugsqaud/+member/sbeattie') always 404 on me?
<bdmurray> er why
<bdmurray> It doesn't matter who the member is.
<charlie-tca> I got this: Request is missing an OAuth consumer key.
<charlie-tca> maybe it helps?
<bdmurray> No, because its no the error I'm receiving.
<charlie-tca> I have my isp pages turned off, so I don't get the 404 pages very often anymore
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: oh, you tried it with a browser.  This is using launchpadlib.
<charlie-tca> yeah, that's it
<bdmurray> in case anybody was curious it was because I was missing ~ in the team name
<thekorn> maybe the ~ should be added to the url mentioned here: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/#team_membership
<thekorn> if I only knew where is url is composed
<thekorn> s/is/this
<RenatoSilva> what's an invalid question?
<RenatoSilva> and a solved question?
<persia> RenatoSilva: An invalid question is someting like "Buy more chemicals to improve your nightlife!!!!!"
<persia> A solved question is a question that has been answered in a way that is useful for the querant.
<RenatoSilva> for example, one converted to a bug whose fix was released?
<RenatoSilva> I think when you convert a question into a bug, the question itself should be completely deleted
<RenatoSilva> the same for bug -> question
<persia> I think that the best solution in that case would be to inform the querant of the bug and the solution, and let the querant confirm that it answers the question.
<persia> No, the question is used for the querant to track action.
<persia> And while a question may inspire a bug, there may be later discussion in the question to support the querant in implementation of the solution for their local system.
<RenatoSilva> then it's a ticket system, not a QA system
<RenatoSilva> every question is a special case, a support request, you should not generalize the question by editing it
<RenatoSilva> on the other hand, users looking for solutions may find generalized questions easier to read
<RenatoSilva> I think we could at lest choose whether the original item should be deleted after conversion
<RenatoSilva> I think a better approach to Answers would be having general questions and answers, easy to read and understand, so that you can create a formal knowledge base
<RenatoSilva> Then a separate area, for example a forum, would be used to specific cases, with all details for a given case. The ticket/topic/thread could be converted to a question when an answer/solution is found
<persia> Hrm.  Interesting model.  Right now, answers is mostly used as a support ticket DB, so we'd need something else to fill that use case.
<RenatoSilva> suggestion said anyway
<RenatoSilva> thanks all gtg
#launchpad 2010-02-04
<maxb> losa: I think the PPA publisher may be stuck on something
<maxb> And of course once I say that it unsticks
<maxb> Is it no longer running */5 ?
<ovnicraft_> hi folks, i want to know why my branch has not option for merging?
<spiv> ovnicraft_: where are you looking for the option?
<ovnicraft_> in my branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ovnicraft/+junk/l10n_chart_ec
<ovnicraft_> spiv, what need to activate the option?
<spiv> ovnicraft_: you're looking for the option to propose the branch for merging to another branch?
<ovnicraft_> yes
<spiv> ovnicraft_: ok,
<spiv> I think you need to make the branch be in the same project as the branch you are targetting
<spiv> i.e. go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ovnicraft/+junk/l10n_chart_ec/+edit (the "Change branch details") link
<spiv> Oh, hmm.
<spiv> Hmm, the option reassign a branch got removed maybe?
<spiv> Well, in that case,
<spiv> You should push the branch to the appropriate project, e.g. lp:~ovnicraft/firefox/l10n_chart_ec (if the project is firefox)
<wgrant> spiv: That option was removed when packaging branches were introduced, and no UI was worked out.
<wgrant> It's still doable through the API, though.
<ovnicraft_> wgrant, so the solutions is try to push it?
<ovnicraft_> or what?
<wgrant> ovnicraft_: It's easiest to push it to the right place, yes.
<Peng> wgrant: Ooh, I didn't know it could be done through the API! That makes me feel better. :O)
<Peng> Um, :) *
<wgrant> Peng: *everything* can be done through the API.
<ovnicraft_> it was easiest set it with a project
<ovnicraft_> thx
 * elmo wants a pony through the API
<wgrant> elmo: Patches welcome.
<Peng> wgrant: Good to know. :)
<elmo> wgrant: you said can, not could.  I demand a full refund.
<wgrant> Damn, caught.
<wgrant> There's no way to search for unmilestoned bugs, is there?
<mneptok> it's faster when you're riding a pony.
<ovnicraft_> what could be the reason to get this message trying proposal to merge: This branch is not mergeable into lp:otherproject
<wgrant> ovnicraft_: Why are you trying to merge it into another project?
<spiv> Or put another way, why doesn't your branch belong to otherproject (i.e. have a URL of lp:~ovnicraft/otherproject/...) ?
<spm> al-maisan: hey there! we have a funky one for you unf: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/516922
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516922 in soyuz "process-pending-packagediffs breaking" [Undecided,New]
<al-maisan> Good morning spm
<al-maisan> let me look
<al-maisan> spm: does it always fail for the same source (freedcpp from 0.0.1.66-tehnick1 to 0.0.1~svn79-1) ?
<spm> al-maisan: yeah, looks like it from a quick scroll thru
<spm> yeah same library alias each time
<al-maisan> spm: in that case the script needs to be more resilient to carry on with the other diffs as opposed to aborting IMHO
<spm> yes please :-)
<al-maisan> s/needs to be more/needs to be made more/
<wgrant> Yeah, it needs to not try to diff against expired sources.
<wgrant> This is going to start happening a lot.
<al-maisan> ah, the source is expired
<spm> heh, it probably already is; in that it's failing on the first one over and over... wheee.
<spm> yo stub
<al-maisan> expired as in expired in the librarian, gotcha
<wgrant> Right.
<stub> yo yo
<spm> yo ho ho and a bottle of iced lemon tea with chamomile
<spm> stub: my googlefu isn't finding anything; and I suspect I'll be SOL; is it possible to do a file system level copy of a postgres DB? I'm trying to avoid a "dump; restore to A; restore to B" cycle - if possible. But not at the expense of being in uncharted territory.
<stub> Its possible. Might be caveats if the architecture isn't similar enough.
<stub> But you are better off explaining the problem
<spm> this is even on the same server
<stub> You can just move the directory and replace it with a symlink if you want
<stub> (while the system is shutdown of course)
<confluency> Hello
<confluency> I'm trying to login with bzr, and I get this error: bzr: ERROR: Transport error: Server refuses to fulfill the request (403 Forbidden) for https://launchpad.net/~confluence/%2Bsshkeys
<confluency> Any ideas? :/
<confluency> Is it Launchpad, or my network?  I'm using bzr 2.0.2 on Ubuntu Karmic.
<spiv> confluency: what command are you running?
<spiv> confluency: oh, hmm, that doesn't seem to be the name of any user on Launchpad
<spiv> confluency: so, a) you seem to have the username wrong, and b) please file a bug on bzr about that error message being so confusing!
<noodles775> confluency: erm, I can't even access https://launchpad.net/~confluence (404), are you sure that's the right username?
<confluency> I'm using bzr launchpad-login confluence
<confluency> Yes, that is the right username.
<confluency> I'm logged in through the web right now.
<spiv> confluency: if you go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me, where does it redirect you to?
<confluency> Wait.  I'm logged in as confluence, but the name in the url is my real name.
<confluency> Yup, my real name.  I'll try that, then.
<confluency> (Where did the two names come from?!)
<spiv> confluency: there's the login name (or nickname), and there's also the display name
<spiv> confluency: the former is what appears in URLs (and is what bzr lp-login needs), the latter is the what appears in text web pages, usually.
<spiv> confluency: e.g. when I make a bug comment, the page will say "Comment by Andrew Bennetts ...", and the link for my name will go to https://launchpad.net/~spiv
<confluency> OK, I've tried with what I think is the real username, but I get the same result: bzr: ERROR: Transport error: Server refuses to fulfill the request (403 Forbidden) for https://launchpad.net/~adrianna-pinska/%2Bsshkeys
<confluency> That url definitely exists.
<spiv> confluency: ok, that's pretty weird
<confluency> I'm just going to change my names around quickly...
<spiv> confluency: what traceback does -Derror report?  (use a pastebin)
<spiv> Er, that is, if you add -Derror to the command, what traceback is shown?
<spiv> And if you add -Dtransport too, and pastebin the most recent part of your ~/.bzr.log, that might be helpful too.
<spiv> My random guess atm is a strange proxy.
<confluency> spiv: it could well be a strange proxy -- but I need something more specific to tell our sysadmin. :/
<confluency> spiv: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/173749/
<confluency> (I have now swapped my names, so confluence should be working.)
<spiv> Wow.
<spiv> So it really is just trying a plain GET of that URL.
<spiv> Definitely your network, then.
<spiv> Does that URL work in your browser?
<Hodgestar> confluency: What if you just try to wget the URL (specifying username and password as necessary).
<spiv> Hodgestar: That URL should work fine via regular anonymous HTTPS
<confluency> Hodgestar: I can wget it.  No credentials necessary.
<confluency> It works in my browser too.
<confluency> What port is bzr using for this?
<Hodgestar> spiv: I assume bzr constructs an opener that is setup to use the proxy defined in environment variables?
<Hodgestar> Although I wouldn't except a 403 if it tried to contact the outside directly and was bounced. :/
<spiv> Hodgestar: right (x2)
<spiv> confluency: bzr is just doing regular HTTPS, using Python's urllib module
<spiv> confluency: so, port 443
<spiv> confluency: (heck, urllib doesn't even bother validating the server's cert)
<spiv> confluency: please do add -Dtransport to the command line and look in ~/.bzr.log and pastebin the request its making
<Hodgestar> confluency: Try put this into a file and run it:
<Hodgestar> import urllib2
<Hodgestar> url = "https://launchpad.net/~confluence/%2Bsshkeys"
<Hodgestar> print urllib2.urlopen(url).read()
<confluency> I've found the problem.
<Hodgestar> Woot.
<confluency> I was missing pycurl.
<confluency> There were some other errors about it in the log.
<Hodgestar> Ah.
<confluency> I have no idea why apt didn't install it as a dependency. o_O
<TheUni> i've been having trouble importing gpg keys for the last few days. seems it'll finally work ~1 day later. is this a known problem?
<wgrant> TheUni: Yes. It was hopefully resolved a few hours ago.
<TheUni> wgrant: been trying to import for over an hour. anything i should try?
<wgrant> TheUni: If it doesn't work now, then what did you mean by 'seems it'll finally work ~1 day later'?
<TheUni> wgrant: that's how it went a few days ago
<confluency> Oh, bzr uses either pycurl or urllib2, and something was going wrong with urllib2, so it went away when I installed pycurl.
<wgrant> TheUni: What's your key's fingerprint?
<TheUni> 22FF 4B2D F73D E2F8 21D8  59D7 FEF3 3843 EB1C D30D
<TheUni> it shows when i --recv-keys
<wgrant> Indeed, it's on the external keyserver.
<wgrant> TheUni: You say that you uploaded the key to the keyserver several days ago?
<TheUni> wgrant: no, sorry.. let met start over.
<TheUni> i uploaded a key a few days ago, it took about 1day to show up
<TheUni> but it finally worked
<TheUni> i uploaded a new key tonight, but i can't get it added to launchpad. it's been over an hour, was just wondering if i'd have to waid another day
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> It should be just about instantaneous.
<wgrant> But there are syncing problems at the moment.
<wgrant> LOSAs, do you know what's going on with that?
<wgrant> I hear that a manual sync was done this morning.
<TheUni> wgrant: so you're telling me i should go to bed? :)
<nicoInattendu> Hi, I have som troubles with launchpad translation feature . I request to download  a po file . I have the window telling that sonner I receive the mail. But 2:30 after I received nothing.
<nicoInattendu> I check my email acount and it's working fine ;-)
<jtv> nicoInattendu: what did you request an export of?
<jtv> Normally it's very fast, but there are a few things like OpenOffice that take serious time.  If one of those is ahead of you in the queue...
<nicoInattendu> I request to download translation file here : https://translations.launchpad.net/luciole/0.8/+export
<Arnaud__> hello everybody
<nicoInattendu> Ok I'll wait a bit more ;-)
<jtv> nicoInattendu: looks like somebody made a large request this morning and the system is busy
<nicoInattendu> Ok thanks for the info
<Arnaud__> hey all, I am looking for a room full of open source developers :)
<jtv> nicoInattendu: looking at the graph I'm _guessing_ that the queue should be back to normal in about an hour.
<jtv> Arnaud__: you have one.
<Arnaud__> it's been so long since i last used irc
<nicoInattendu> In a lager view, I'm a dev luciole, project hosted in LP . Someother people do the translations. And right now I need to  do a release of luciole.
<Arnaud__> anyway, i would like to meet with OSS developers and am recruiting a few good souls to ask questions about how open source developers live
<nicoInattendu> So i go to take the translated po files, generate the mos, and then upload it my LP branch. Is this the correct way ?
<Arnaud__> i have always wanted to contribute to open source but I suck at coding
<jtv> nicoInattendu: I remember your name from that...  have you looked at imports from & exports to bzr?
<Arnaud__> and at playing guitar
<jtv> nicoInattendu: perhaps not the best time, but nowadays we recommend doing both the uploads and the downloads through bzr instead of the web UI.
<Arnaud__> I want to build something, or a service for developers
<jtv> nicoInattendu: committing MO files to your branch is probably _not_ what you want.
<Arnaud__> and i need some help in understanding you (because I assume most of you are developers)
<nicoInattendu> OK I get the translated files from the lp/tanslation ui  , than I upload it in bzr
<nicoInattendu> Yes If possible it can be fine.
<jtv> Arnaud__: if you have a question specific to Launchpad development, #launchpad-dev is probably better for you.
<nicoInattendu> So I can ganerate it during instalation of the software ?
<Arnaud__> sorry i am trying to learn how to direct a chat to a specific person
<nicoInattendu> Yes I know i still confused on all this translation stuff ;-)
<Arnaud__> i do not have a question related to launchpad
<Arnaud__> it's about the developers in any project
<nicoInattendu> So I can not commit MO files, but I need to get the PO files with this page https://translations.launchpad.net/luciole/0.8/+export . Is there a way to get the po files directly with bzr ?
<jtv> nicoInattendu: then the best thing to do is probably to push your templates to your branch, and in your translation settings in Launchpad, enable imports of templates from the bzr branch.  But for MO files when you want to do a release, you can generate those by exporting from launchpad in MO format the way you're doing now.
<jtv> nicoInattendu: you can get daily exports of your PO files into a bzr branch of your choosing; see the "synchronization settings" of your release series.
<nicoInattendu> Ok I take a look on the 'synchronization settings'
<jtv> nicoInattendu: be a bit careful with the exports: they overwrite existing PO files in the branch you're exporting to, and there are some weird things that can happen if you import from the same branch that you export to.  I believe help.launchpad.net has updated documentation for this.
<jtv> I hope you'll find it easier than the old way.  :-)
<Arnaud__> did that work?
<nicoInattendu> Jtv: Yes it same coolest :-) No more the feeling of doing the permantly the round of a circle
<jtv> nicoInattendu: right!
<jtv> Arnaud__: yes, it worked.
<cbmuser> holla
<cbmuser> question: if I built a package which depends on a library which is not in Ubuntu either, can I package the lib for my PPA also and have the first package depend on the library?
<cbmuser> or short said: can I satisfy build-depends with packages from my own PPA?
<noodles775> Yep.
<cbmuser> noodles775: good, how?
<cbmuser> just depend on it?
<cbmuser> is my PPA automatically in the sources.list of the buildd?
<noodles775> Sorry, just otp
<cbmuser> ok
<maxb> cbmuser: Yes, a PPA is in the sources.list of packages being built for that PPA
<cbmuser> maxb: great, thanks
<Daviey> is launchpad poorly today?
<Daviey> Having plent of OOPsies
<Daviey> +y
<vila> oopsing a lot for me too
<merbit> I'm getting lots of OOPSes on various bugs.* pages and while posting a comment e.g. "The following errors were encountered: * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1496EB546"
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1496EB546
<doctormo> Yup looks like it, lots of oops for me too
<LimCore_> (Error ID: OOPS-1496C1598)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1496C1598
<LimCore_> when accessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/474327
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/474327)
<merbit> really weird though -- when I click reload it's shown correctly, but not the first time I visit a bugs page
<LimCore_> merbit: I have the same problem
<LimCore_> perhaps server is overloaded?  I mean the problem where I get oops instead seeing the bug page
<Daviey> hammer F5, it will surely help wake up the servers
<LimCore_> hammer time!
<merbit> hehe :)
<merbit> well, cheers!
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is feeling unwell right now, but we're working on it || http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<e-jat> :)
<e-jat> medicine/rest need
<doug8429> Is there a problem with the iuscommunity.org site? I'm getting network errors when accessing it.
<jamalta> launchpad is back! :)
<doug8429> The host dl.iuscommunity.org is not resolving.
<LimCore_> UTF-8 is wrongly displayed for attachments (like debdiff). Can this be fixed? send encoding utf-8 example: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38752314/cryptsetup_1.0.6%2B20090405.svn49-1ubuntu7.3.debdiff
<glen>  $ bzr pull
<glen> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/
<glen> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged. Use the missing command to see how.
<glen> Use the merge command to reconcile them.
<jamalta> glen: just run bzr merge
<Daviey> glen: I'll make a guess that launchpad has commited some translations, meaning your branches have diverged
<glen> how do i fix this? bzr missing just shows that two revisions missing, but how do i catch up? i seems have forgotten to bzr push to launchpad and automatic translatiojns overcommited
<glen> hmm, but merge tries to merge from saved location trunk, i should point it back to launchpad url?
<glen> http://pld.pastebin.com/f69aa2004
<glen> ah, yeah, bzr merge bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glen666/eventum/po/ :)
<sinzui> bac: ping
<bac> sinzui:  hi
<sinzui> bac: I just heard that there is a massive replication lag happening right now
<bac> sinzui:  i've been reading in lp-code to see what is happening.
<sinzui> bac: This probably means there will be many users who can register, but not create a launchpad profile
<bac> sinzui:  you have tom on site so you probably know a lot more
<sinzui> I know that they are looking at killing jobs to stop tasking the system
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is feeling unwell but should be fully recovered real soon now || http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<coolbhavi> when is launchpad expected to be fully functional?
<Italian_Plumber> website appears back up... is it fully recovered?
<Italian_Plumber> all of my searches are returning no bugs...
<intellectronica> Italian_Plumber: sorry for the inconvenience. no ETA yet, but we're working on diagnosing and fixing the problem.
<Italian_Plumber> no prob
<Italian_Plumber> I need to try to recreate my bug again anyway.
<Laney> Is it possible to increase the timeout value that soyuz uses?
<Laney> I believe I have a build that looks idle for > 150 minutes but actually will complete
<al-maisan> Laney: so, is that build being aborted or canceled ?
<Laney> al-maisan: the watcher makes it stop
<Laney> I don't know what you call that
<al-maisan> Laney: 2.5 hours .. what's that package/build doing so long?
<Laney> al-maisan: armel. And it's a big chunky build.
<al-maisan> lamont: can you shed some light on this please?
<Laney> #  Finished 2 hours ago  (took 2 hours, 39 minutes, 45.0 seconds)
<Laney> that was sparc
<al-maisan> Laney: lamont is the right person to ask but it's probably too early for him .. he should join us in the 60-90 minutes or so.
<al-maisan> in the next 60-90 minutes or so
<Laney> i'll idle, no worries
<Laney> it might be good to watch the buildd and see if anything is actually happening, if that is possible
<Laney> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/agda/2.2.6-2/+build/1480654
<geser> isn't the output being monitored and the build aborted if there is no output for a given time (> 150min)?
<geser> so a build has to either work for over 150min on one file (before the next output is generated) or be very sparse in telling what is doing to in general
<TheUni> ugh, keyservers still not syncing?
<bac> TheUni:  have you seen evidence the keyservers are not syncing?  they were manually restarted yesterday.
<TheUni> bac: as i discussed with wgrant, i haven't been able to add a key. been waiting for ~10 hours
<bac> TheUni:  sorry about that.  i'll check on the status of the keyservers.
<TheUni> bac: great, thanks
<bac> TheUni:  our admins are looking into it.  thanks for your patience.
<TheUni> bac: np
<al-maisan> Laney: <lamont> so make the build output something... that's how gcc gets around it.
<lamont> smaller units of work also helps....
<Laney> yeah I thought about that
<Laney> but what if it is genuinely hung?
<Laney> someone will notice I guess
<lamont> genuinely hung is what the timeout is for
<Laney> oh, that's an absolute thing?
<lamont> an arbitrarily absolute thing, yes.
<Laney> fine
<Laney> looks like it is hung again btw
<Laney> lamont: you can probably just kill that build, I doubt it will make any progress before it is killed
<lamont> that is, if we really need to,we could increase it (per package even), but seriously?  2.5 hours of no output? how is that different from "not making visible progress"?
<Laney> that *is* "not making visible progress", but I don't know if it is "not making actual progress"
<lamont> buildd   19178 53.2 68.9 618748 333008 ?       D    15:58   4:43      |                           \_ /usr/lib/gcc/arm-linux-gnueabi/4.4.3/cc1 -quiet -I src/full/Agda/TypeChecking -I dist/build -I dist/build/autogen ...
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<lamont> when the memory needs are 1.5x the total ram in the machine, there is some amount of issue.
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is back online. Please report any problems. || http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Laney> yes, it is a hugely chunky build
<TheUni> bac: could you provide an eta when you have one please? if this is to be fixed soon I'd like to kick off a build before leaving for work
<bac> TheUni:  could you try again now?
<bac> TheUni:  a root cause for the keyserver inconsistencies was identified and fixed.  please let me know if you experience trouble.
<salgado> bac, what was the problem with the keyserver?
<bac> salgado:  spads reports there were some dns round-robin issues that he has fixed
<Italian_Plumber> are there discussion forums at launchpad?
<intellectronica> Italian_Plumber: no, but we have the answers application for covering some of that ground
<Italian_Plumber> what's generally discussed in here?
<maxb> Launchpad usage / support questions
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> could someone please explain me that: http://pastebin.com/d3acd206d
<maxb> You can't re-use a version number
<thopiekar> why? it'S the same package, just for a different series..
<persia> It's a result of a decision to ensure that PPAs could be used for real user distribution.  If you need to have the same package in multiple series, upload to the oldest series you support, and pocket-copy the packages forward.
<vvinet> thopiekar, you might want to use add ~series# to the version number
<vvinet> and do a proper package for each
<thopiekar> is there a way to make that automaticly? maybe via a script..
<blueyed> cannot report a bug (OOPS-1496K2941). Known problem? Workaround?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1496K2941
<maxb> It's not only the result of a decision, but of the fundamental design of apt that a package name-version-architecture must refer to a unique file, lest things become critically confused
<thopiekar> k vvinet, thanks
<vvinet> besides, the build-depends, compat files, etc will be different on each series
<bac> hi leonardr - do you have any current plans to update the version of lazr.uris in the launchpad tree?  the current one breaks the use of simple names for service roots (e.g. 'edge')
<leonardr> bac: you are talking about the 'uris' module in the version of launchpadlib packaged with launchpad?
<leonardr> what's wrong with it?
<leonardr> ie. how does it fail?
<bac> leonardr: perhaps it is the wrong package i'm blaming.
<bac> let me paste
<bac> leonardr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/369053/
<leonardr> bac: launchpadlib is supposed to turn 'edge' into a real url
<bac> leonardr: yeah, i was looking too far down the stack
<leonardr> bac: does your uris.py have lookup_service_root?
<bac> yes
<leonardr> bac: try clearing out your compiled bytecode. the first line of my Launchpad.__init__ is:
<leonardr> service_root = uris.lookup_service_root(service_root)
<leonardr> yours is a call to super
<bac> leonardr:  i looked in download-cache/dist/launchpadlib-1.5.4.tar.gz and the first line of the Launchpad constructor is the call to super
<bac> leonardr: are you looking at a launchpad tree or a checked out copy of launchpadlib?
<leonardr> bac: checked out copy. it's possible that this was a change added in development but not released yet
<bac> i think that may be the case
<bac> leonardr: perhaps it is  time to release 1.5.5
<leonardr> bac: or maybe launchpad got a pre-release version of 1.5.4
<bac> leonardr: maybe.  i assumed current development of lplib was 1.5.4 + new stuff
<huayra>  /MSG ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-ec PETRUX +votiA
<leonardr> bac: yes, but NEWS for launchpadlib includes 'short versions like 'edge' are respected everywhere'
<huayra> sorry..
<bac> leonardr: hmm
<leonardr> let me get a tarball
<tsimpson> the 1.5.4 tarball does have a call to uris.lookup_service_root
<tsimpson> or rather, the package from debian unstable (I assume they got the tar from there)
<leonardr> bac: yes, launchpadlib got a pre-release version
<leonardr> er, launchpad got
<bac> leonardr: darn.
<bac> leonardr: we could just replace the 1.5.4 in download-cache but that seems unhygienic
<leonardr> bac: also a huge hassle
<bac> leonardr: can i ask you a more interesting question relating to a problem with anonymous API access?
<bac> leonardr: we have an interface IDistributionPublic that includes a number of exported items.  all of them are accessible via anonymous access except for one, the 'series' collection
<leonardr> bac: ok
<leonardr> bac: is this like bug #515761?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515761 in launchpad-foundations "Anonymous API access to some collections returns nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515761
<bac> leonardr: bug 514447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514447 in launchpad-registry "distribution.series empty with anonymous login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514447
<bac> leonardr: they look related
<leonardr> bac: talk to jamalta, who is doing a branch for 515761
<bac> leonardr: i'm confused, though.  the interface in question defines two collections.  one is visible the other returns empty.  they have the same security settings, using <allow> in the zcml
<leonardr> bac: if launchpadlib says len() of the collection is nonzero, then the problem is that launchpad is filtering out the objects due to a lack of permission. unfortunately i don't know the details for specific launchpad objects
<leonardr> s/launchpad is filtering/lazr.restful is filtering/
<jamalta> bac: that's related to what i'm currently working in
<jamalta> afaik, lazr.restfulclient is checking security.py for that. So you'll need a class for the interface that returns True for checkUnauthorized
<jamalta> i'm not even sure if webservices are checking the zcml
<jamalta> my tests lead me to believe that they're not, but my knowledge of this system is very limited
<bac> jamalta: even though the interface has <allow> in the zcml and not a permission?
<jamalta> bac: well, i don't know about that
<jamalta> bac: sorry, i only tested permission in the zcml
<bac> jamalta: have you pushed your branch?  could you link it to bug 515761 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515761 in launchpad-foundations "Anonymous API access to some collections returns nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515761
<jamalta> bac: i have not yet, let me do that
<bac> jamalta: thanks
<jamalta> bac: done
<bac> thanks
<jamalta> bac: np
<jamalta> bac: btw, a comment about the zcml. Something I found peculiar was that setting the permission to launchpad.Edit to something that worked anonymously, did not make a difference. That is what lead me to believe that the webservice is not checking the zcml at all, but I could be wrong about that.
<bac> jamalta: interesting
<bac> leonardr: fwiw, len(ubuntu.series) is non-zero but list(ubuntu.series) is [], as you suspected
<jamalta> bac: hm. that's interesting
<bac> jamalta: defining a security class for IDistroSeries allows the collection to be returned
<jamalta> bac: cool :)
<jamalta> bac: i still wonder whether it checks the zcml permissions or not, i don't know who we could ask
<jamalta> i tried to ask in launchpad-dev but haven't gotten an answer yet
<bac> hi jamalta
<bac> jamalta: if you would, please try running the test for xx-product-package-pages.txt in your branch
<jamalta> bac: sure, is it something i broke?
<bac> jamalta: i think the typo fix for ViewProductSeries exposes a problem
<jamalta> bac: ah
<bac> i made that same typo fix in my branch and the test fails
<bac> i just wanted to confirm with you
<jamalta> bac: i'm checking now
<jamalta> sorry it takes forever to run a test
<jamalta> bac: i have an error on line 46, is this what you're referring to?
<wgrant> jamalta, bac: Why do both of those branches have specific fixes?
<wgrant> When one general one would work fine if a little examination was done?
<jamalta> wgrant: well, my fixes relate to bug #515761, i hadn't seen the bug bac is working on until he mentioned it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515761 in launchpad-foundations "Anonymous API access to some collections returns nothing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515761
<bac> wgrant: from the comment francis made on the bug, he didn't want to have a blanket grant of launchpad.View on all interfaces
<bac> jamalta: yes, that is the error
<wgrant> Ah, I didn't see flacoste's comment.
<wgrant> Although I do not see how restricting to authenticated users is any significant amount of additional security.
<bac> jamalta: why don't you back out your fix for ViewProductSeries and i'll deal with it in my branch
<jamalta> bac: hm ok
<jamalta> bac: should i just undo the change and commit again?
<bac> jamalta: comment out the permission line and put an XXX comment referring to bug 514447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514447 in launchpad-registry "distribution.series empty with anonymous login" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514447
<jamalta> bac: ok
<bac> jamalta: run your tests again before submitting that.  it may break your project series tests
<jamalta> bac: thanks for notifying me of the issue
<bac> jamalta: have a look at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/369156/
<bac> this patch corrects the permissioning problem
<bac> if you don't mind another iteration, i think it best you undo your last change and then apply this patch
<jamalta> bac: i don't mind at all
<bac> that way you won't have to explain the silly XXX i forced on you
<jamalta> you want to carry this on my branch instead of yours, though?
<jamalta> bac: haha ok
<jamalta> thanks
<bac> jamalta: do you have a test for anonymous web access of project.series?
<jamalta> bac: yes
<bac> ok, good, then you definitely need that patch
<jamalta> bac: alright, sounds good
<jamalta> thanks so much
<bac> your test would probably fail with the XXX "solution"
<bac> np
<jamalta> it would've taken me ages to figure that one out
<jamalta> bac: right, i didn't think of that
<jamalta> bac: your patch did fix the test :)
<MTecknology> If somebody has two PPA's a stable and a nightly, owned by the same team, how do you distinguish which PPA you're pulling from?
<MTecknology> nevermind.....
<MTecknology> Had a moment of stupidity
#launchpad 2010-02-05
<soren> I've been wondering this for too long now: What the heck is the "Review type" field for in code reviews?
<spiv> soren: Launchpad uses it to request "ui" reviews and the like
<jpds> soren: code / db / ui / foobar.
<soren> OH!
<soren> Err.. oh.
<soren> So if a patch touches a bunch of areas, you use the "review type" to say that you've only looked at the UI bits of it, or what?
<soren> It's a field you fill in as the reviewer, not the person requesting the review.
<jpds> Or leave it blank and individual people can do different review types.
<jpds> soren: eg, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpds/launchpad/fix_361650/+merge/16749
<spiv> soren: you can use it when requesting reviews too, I believe
<soren> jpds: Great, an example was exactly what I was hoping for. :) Thanks.
<nuclear_eclipse> hi, I uploaded a package to my PPA about an hour ago (or more), but my PPA page still looks "empty", and I didn't get any error messages during the upload process?  Is this sort of latency to be expected, or should I be trying to further investigate why it's not showing up?
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: You should receive an email within five minutes, as long as you signed the package with a key known by Launchpad.
<nuclear_eclipse> hmm
<nuclear_eclipse> it was signed with my gpg key that (afaik) Launchpad knows about already... =\
<nuclear_eclipse> didn't get an email though, so I'll double check that
<nuclear_eclipse> thank you
<nuclear_eclipse> ah ha, I must have regenerated my key sometime in the past 4 years... :P
<nuclear_eclipse> wgrant: ok, I uploaded my new gpg key to launchpad and confirmed it, will my PPA upload automatically get queued now, or do I need to reupload it?
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: You'll need to upload it again.
<nuclear_eclipse> yay! I got the email
<nuclear_eclipse> thanks wgrant
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: excellent.
<nuclear_eclipse> wgrant: how long do pending builds usually take?
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: Most of the time they should start within a couple of seconds.
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: If you click on a pending build, it should give you an estimate of the start time.
<nuclear_eclipse> lol, "Start in 1 hour (2505)"  :P
<wgrant> nuclear_eclipse: Ah, you're stuck behind lots of daily builds.
<wgrant> You've picked just about the worst time of the day.
<nuclear_eclipse> heh, figures
<wgrant> If you look at https://launchpad.net/builders you can see what's going on.
<nuclear_eclipse> wgrant: guess I should have come in here to complain sooner :P
<Peng> Loggerhead appears to be down.
<Peng> Well...it gives Internal Server Errors. Which means Loggerhead itself is running, which is good, I guess.
<Peng> I've tried a few different branches. None of them work.
<spm> Peng: ta; I got an alert earlier; but it all checked green. so left as is; but apepars no, it was really futzed in an infrequent way. Bounced.
<Peng> spm: <3
<spm> heh
<Peng> Wonder what the logs say?
<spiv> Peng: "TIMBER!" perhaps
<spm> "please. help."
<Peng> "help, I'm trapped in a Python factory!"
<spm> wow. that's a cool error. (what's in the logs) logging that as a bug....
<spm> logging a loggerhead bug - sorry - no pun intended; but spelled out JIC you missed it.
<Peng> I'm tired, so I totally missed the pun. :P
<Peng> I mean, I missed that it was a pun, and just interpreted it normally. :P
<spm> probably a good thing when all's said and done
<Peng> Thanks for filing a bug. :)
<spm> nearly....
<spm> hmm. must be friday evening; can't think of a decent bug report title....
<Peng> You're lucky; I can't ever think of good bug titles. :P
<spm> ha
<spm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/517418 for the terminally curious
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517418 in launchpad-code "lp loggerhead giving an interesting smash" [Undecided,New]
<Peng> Oh, that looks hideous wrapped to 80 characters.
<spm> yeah...
<Peng> Hmm, lru_cache KeyError? I think there's a bug open about that.
<spm> yes; I was under the impression we had a fix for that tho. perhaps not.
<Peng> Looks like I was thinkig of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/420738
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 420738 in bzr "LRUCache.cleanup raises KeyError" [Low,Confirmed]
<Peng> Maybe.
<spm> Ahh this is the one I was thinking of. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/514090
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514090 in launchpad-code "KeyError in lru_cache when loggerhead is heavily loaded" [High,In progress]
<Peng> Oooh.
<Peng> Jeepers, how many lru_cache issues do we have? >.>
<spm> yeah....
<Peng> Wait, that looks like a dupe too.
<Peng> Am I too sleepy, or are bug #420738, bug #514090 and bug #517418 the same thing?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420738 in bzr "LRUCache.cleanup raises KeyError" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514090 in launchpad-code "KeyError in lru_cache when loggerhead is heavily loaded" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517418 in loggerhead "lp loggerhead giving an interesting smash (dup-of: 420738)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517418
<Peng> Yes, thank you, ubottu.
<spm> probably; I personally prefer to load up new info in a new bug report; oft the circumstances are different in some way. And I'm not familair enough with the code (read, at all) to make a call one way or the other.
<Peng> Well, as you can see, I marked 517418 as a dupe of 420738. Hopefully I'm not wrong.
<Peng> :P
<wgrant> Odd that nobody noticed 420738 when 514090 was discovered.
<wgrant> They do appear to be dupes.
<Peng> 514090 is happening to a different LRUCache, but it should still be the same base issue.
<spiv> spm: I agree, it's easier to mark a bug as a dupe than split a one bug report's conversation into two bugs.
<spiv> (Although arguably that it's harder to split is a bug in itself)
<appiah> ...
<nigel_nb> thanks niko
<niko> np
<wgrant> How do I add an SSH key to my account?
<wgrant> I cannot find documentation.
<wgrant> (I know how to do it, but I would like to link to existing docs)
<nigel_nb> wgrant, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair ?
<wgrant> nigel_nb: Ah, yes, that works. Odd that it's not linked from the Codehosting docs.
<nigel_nb> wgrant, :)
<Daviey> wgrant: There is a link on https://edge.launchpad.net/~USER/+editsshkeys in the intro paragraph
<wgrant> Daviey: I don't know how to get there. I'm just reading through https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch.
<nigel_nb> wgrant, it probably assumes that you've set up SSH keys by then
<wgrant> nigel_nb: That's probably not a valid assumption.
<nigel_nb> wgrant, time to update documentation then :)
<d1b> hi question can i have a private bzr repo on launchpad?
<noodles775> d1b: you can, there are commercial subscriptions (more info here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208). Does that help?
<noodles775> (It's normally for non-open source licenses - not sure what license you're using).
<d1b> noodles775: im not. just keep comp society documents in git atm.
<d1b> trying to find a way to host them. would be public *but* there are emails and other stuff that spammers might like
<falktx> hi there
<falktx> I (or we) have a problem
<falktx> i uploaded a package to my PPA and it doesn't stop building
<falktx> it's on a error loop
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+sourcepub/953608/+listing-archive-extra
<noodles775> looking
<noodles775> falktx: I'm just watching them now... up to 7minutes... I'm hoping to get the log before it's redispatched (but that's unlikely as the queue is currently empty).
<noodles775> I'm assuming the builder itself is returning BUILDERFAIL or GIVENBACK, which just put the build back in NEEDSBUILD, but I'm not sure why yet.
<wgrant> noodles775: We don't yet clean the build log from the record, do we?
<wgrant> Or did that get fixed in the refactoring?
<noodles775> wgrant: no, not until it's re-dispatched I think?
<noodles775> (and what are you still doing up??, but great that you're here :) ).
 * noodles775 checks.
<wgrant> It's not even 1am.
 * wgrant is grepping around.
<noodles775> *even*, ah to be a uni student again ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> I can't see where it would be set back to None, unless it was manually retried.
<noodles775> Yeah, it's actually the buildqueue record's logtail that is set back to None during the reset().
<noodles775> So we should be able to get it via the api (even though it's not displayed on the web ui because the builder is in BUILDING state.
<wgrant> It's None.
<noodles775> And the builds are back to NEEDSBUILD :/
<wgrant> Huh. So they are.
<noodles775> Actually, one of the is failed...
<noodles775> https://edge.launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/1486042
<falktx> i just saw that
<falktx> you guys cancelled it?
<noodles775> Nope.
<wgrant> The amd64 got SIGKILLed somehow.
<wgrant> OOM-killer, perhaps.
<noodles775> So maybe a losa did something?
<falktx> the i386 build just restarted
<wgrant> I wonder if a similar thing happens to the i386 build, except that one of the more critical build processes gets killed, so buildd-manager fails to communicate with the slave and resets the build.
<wgrant> GIVENBACK and BUILDERFAIL should result in a stored build log.
<noodles775> I just checked the logs, and it always seems to be on the same builders (samarium and osmium).
<wgrant> That could just be a scheduling quirk.
<wgrant> I don't see how it would remember.
<noodles775> Sure, I was just wondering whether it could be related to the builders themselves, rather than the job.
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<thekorn> is it just me or is staging down?
<noodles775> Down for me too. losa^^ ?
<nigel_nb> thekorn, me too!
<thekorn> phew, good ;)
<doctormo> How would I do a bug search using the launchpadlib?
<wgrant> Could it be restoring?
<wgrant> successful-updates.txt suggests that it might finish in about four minutes.
<noodles775> Yep, there's a staging update in progress.
<bac> doctormo: a bugtarget has a 'searchTasks' method exported
<doctormo> bac: I might need a recap on how that works, because I don't understand what a task is or a bug target.
<bac> doctormo: a bugtarget is anything that can have a bug.  a project, distro, etc
<doctormo> bac, so the idea is to have an exact bug number and check that, but if you do have a project / distro etc then you can do a bug search?
<bac> and a bug task is the bug assignment to a bug target -- a bug can have multiple bug tasks if it affects say firefox and gtk
<doctormo> bac: I think I understand, yes.
<bac> doctormo: if you already have the bug number you don't need a search, you can get it directly using lp.bugs[123]
<doctormo> Yes
<wgrant> There we go, staging is back.
<doctormo> But there is no way to do a search outside of a project or distro?
<bac> but you can search on a given project using the searchTask method
<bac> doctormo: that i don't know
<doctormo> OK, I'll assume not.
<wgrant> doctormo: There is no way to do that on the API at the moment, no.
<bac> i've been stymied in the past trying that.  we may need to ask intellectronica or another bug genius
<doctormo> lp.bugs.has_key(123) would work right?
<intellectronica> genius? me?
<bac> bug123 = lp.bugs[123] is easier to grab it
<bac> intellectronica: sorry, i meant "super genius"
<intellectronica> huh
<intellectronica> so, what did you want to ask?
<bac> doctormo: this page has examples.  there is nothing for searching bugs.  perhaps you can contribute a snippet when we figure it out.
<bac> intellectronica: doctormo has questions about searching for bugs using launchpadlib
<bac> i mentioned bugtarget.searchTasks()
<intellectronica> yes, that's how you search for bugs using launchpadlib
<bac> intellectronica: but there is no site-wide search...you have to know the project/distro you're interested in, right?
<intellectronica> doctormo: why don't you look at the documentation for IHasBugs.searchTasks() and ask me if you have any specific questions?
<bac> doctormo: i meant to paste: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples
<intellectronica> yes, searchTasks is a method you call on something like a distro or a project. you can't search across launchpad as a whole
<doctormo> Thanks intellectronica and bac
<intellectronica> doctormo: anytime
<hfz> hello
<hfz> anybody here?
<hfz> i need help on lp open id
<nigel_nb> hfz, what is your issue?
<hfz> this is the first time i'm experience it
<hfz> when i want to use my open id to post comment in blogger, it says that my open id is not authorized/unauthorized open id
<hfz> before this can
<hfz> hello
<hfz> anybody here?
<bac> hi hfz
<hfz> hi bac
<hfz> need yr help
<hfz> about my problem posted at the current log
<bac> hfz, it may be that the blog site does not recognized launchpad as an openid provider
<hfz> what?
<hfz> before this i can post it as usual
<bac> what site exactly?
<hfz> blogger
<nigel_nb> hfz, LP open ID integration seems to be broken
<hfz> just now happen?
<hfz> what's wrong with the integration?
<hfz> that makes me weird is i can log in at lp website
<hfz> even i can open my open id
<hfz> but, still can't log in through blogger
<bac> hfz: i am looking into it
<hfz> ok
<bac> hfz: i experienced the same problem trying to use LP openid at blogger.com.  i was, however, able to authenticate at livejournal.com
<hfz> it might be a prob at blogger
<bac> hfz: when was the last time you successfully logged in to blogger.com using launchpad.net as an openid provider?
<hfz> didn't remember
<hfz> passed few days ago
<bac> hfz: we're looking into it.  nothing has changed on our side that would cause the problem.
<hfz> ok
<bac> hfz: do you get an error like: http://people.canonical.com/~bac/openid-blogger.png
<hfz> yes
<doctormo> Are there svg versions of the bug icons used in launchpad's ui?
<bac> doctormo: there are.  but all of the images in the tree have copyright and aren't licensed for re-use.  you'd need to talk to someone, probably karl, if you wanted to use them.
<doctormo> bac: Interesting, so someone implimenting launchpad would have to strip all the graphics out?
<bac> doctormo: yes
<doctormo> Facinating, I wonder why that was done for things like bug icons, but I supopse it's all about keeping the style of the thing unique
<doctormo> In any way, I wonder if you have a sanitised branch with all that removed.
<beuno> doctormo, we don't
<doctormo> beuno: So launchpad is sort of kind of possible to get open source, but not actually in release?
<beuno> doctormo, right
<beuno> it was open sourced to allow people to contribute
<beuno> but our focus isn't really other people deploying Launchpad
<doctormo> !Forking is an important part of FOSS, checks and balances. Lesson 102.
<beuno> sure, anyone can fork it
<doctormo> beuno: but I can see where you've come to that conclusion.
<beuno> but we don't want to invest in it
<doctormo> beuno: Anyone can sanitise and then fork it.
<maxb> I'm guessing Canonical's commercial subscriptions are a rather potent reason not to make it easy
<beuno> maxb, commercial subscriptions don't really pay for... well... anything  :)
<davidstrauss> For some reason, Launchpad thinks there is a conflict in this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/38679967/r6NJAaENBgAFikHWDtg3Wm76Xpu.txt
<davidstrauss> This is the merge request: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/38679967/r6NJAaENBgAFikHWDtg3Wm76Xpu.txt
<beuno> the reason is more that if the information fragments across open source, it defeats the purpose of creating another hosting system
<maxb> beuno: Huh. If it's not abotu protecting that revenue, I don't understand why Canonical don't let people run their own instances.
<beuno> maxb, the above reason  ^
<beuno> a lot of Launchpad's not talking to eachother is a lot of lost opportunities to fix problems
<maxb> I'd love to run an instance for closed-source stuff in my office :-/
<jamalta> doctormo: i think there's a few people thinking/working on a copyright-free branch of launchpad
<davidstrauss> maxb: nothing stops you from doing so
<maxb> davidstrauss: Actually, the Launchpad licence does stop me from doing so ... legally, anyway
<doctormo> jamalta: You mean "totally copyleft" as it will still have copyrights on it.
<davidstrauss> maxb: No, it does not.
<davidstrauss> maxb: You're not allowed to use the branding
<jamalta> doctormo: Huh? I mean a branch with all the copyrighted material stripped
<davidstrauss> maxb: But that's no different from how Firefox is licensed
<maxb> davidstrauss: Right.... but rebranding launchpad is a sufficiently arduous task that it makes it infeasible
<doctormo> jamalta: Yes I know, but that would strip everything, even the open source stuff, since open source is copyrighted.
<doctormo> jamalta: You mean "Strip the all rights reserved stuff"
<jamalta> doctormo: well, right, :P
<jamalta> doctormo: that's exactly what i meant, sorry
<davidstrauss> Just to be clear, *all* the material is copyrighted. Applying the AGPL does nothing to remove copyright.
<doctormo> davidstrauss: Firefox is slightly different in that they enforce it with trademark law, not with copyright (if I remember correctly)
<davidstrauss> doctormo: that's correct
<davidstrauss> doctormo: but the effect is the same
<doctormo> Yes
<maxb> Well, not really... I'm allowed to run my own copy of Firefox for actual work
<davidstrauss> maxb: You're not allowed to build and distribute your own "Firefox"
<davidstrauss> anymore than you're allowed to host your own "Launchpad" with Canonical's icons and branding
<maxb> I can
<maxb> oops
<maxb> I can *use* an unmodified Firefox for private purposes. I can't *use* an unmodified Launchpad for private purposes
<maxb> However similar the legal structures are, the net usefulness to me is very different
<davidstrauss> maxb: OK
<Italian_Plumber> so I commented on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/502433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 502433 in linux "Lucid: b43 fatal DMA error on Dell Mini 9" [Medium,Triaged]
<Italian_Plumber> Will it be usedful for me to dowonload and try the alpha3 release to see if the problem is fixed?
<persia> You may find #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-testing a better forum for this class of question.
<Italian_Plumber> oh... sorry
<persia> No problem, I just thought you'd get a better faster answer there :)
<Italian_Plumber> cool.  Thanks!
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is back online. Please report any problems. || http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Deaner> hi, I'm looking for help with switching administrative privs with someone who no longer works on a project
<Deaner> the maintainer listed is out of contact with us: https://launchpad.net/pculture
<Deaner> kfogel: hey, I see you're listed as a help manager
<Deaner> or help desk manager
<kfogel> Deaner: hey there.  Have you mailed feedback {at} launchpad.net?
<kfogel> Deaner: we've run into this before; that's the best route to resolve it.
<paki> hi at all
<paki> i have a problem
<paki> anyone help me?
<paki> *please?
<paki> i have created my PPA on launchpad
<paki> but i cannot upload my py files
<paki> how can I do to create file for upload my files?
<maxb> paki: Your PPA page contains a link "(Read about uploading)" - have you read it?
<paki> yes
<paki> but i have py file
<paki> and there isn't any config or make file
<paki> one moment..i now explain..
<paki> (excuse my english)
<paki> i have problem with packing
<paki> how can i do packing correctly??
<maxb> What is it that you are packaging?
<paki> if i try "debuild binary"
<paki> error show in a terminal
<paki> because i don't know how to set file in debian folder
#launchpad 2010-02-06
<ardchoille> I'd like to layoutmy Homepage Content area using html <br><a> and <ul>. How can I do that?
<wgrant> ardchoille: it is not possible at the moment.
<ardchoille> Is there any way to layout things in paragraphs? carriage returns don't seem to work
<wgrant> ardchoille: Works fine for me...
<ardchoille> wgrant: Doesn't work here:  https://launchpad.net/~ardchoille42
<ardchoille> carriage returns there
<ardchoille> Oh, I just added "About me:" and a link,and the link isn't parsed either.
<wgrant> Ah, it's probably because you have no karma.
<wgrant> Users without karma don't get formatted, due to spam concerns.
<ardchoille> That's just plain silly, IMHO
<Peng> File a bug about it. Then you'll have karma and it'll work! :D
<ardchoille> I had lots of karma, must have been taken away since I didn't have much input lately
<ardchoille> Peng: hehe
<wgrant> Right, it should probably instead detect whether you have any karma actions, not whether you have any karma.
<ardchoille> KArma decreases over time so that'd be a waste of time
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+filebug
<ardchoille> Thanks folks.
<Peng> Is he going to file a bug?
<wgrant> Probably not.
<wgrant> If I don't see one soon, I will file it.
<Peng> <3
<mrooney> is anyone else seeing staging.launchpad.net as down?
<wgrant> mrooney: It should be back in about 25 minutes.
<wgrant> It's currently updating.
<mrooney> oh I see, is that normal and happens every time it syncs?
<mrooney> now that I've automated packaging and uploading to PPAs, I'm exciting to start LP API scripting and automating release process stuff as well!
<wgrant> I don't know whether it's normal. But it has been the case for a few days now.
<mrooney> I was thinking of something that you give a milestone, and it will create a release, mark all fix committed as fixed released, upload tarballs/debs, and such, make LP announcement
<wgrant> That would be nice.
<mrooney> though I don't want to reinvent anything, is there similar public stuff out there?
<wgrant> (although announcements aren't yet exposed in the API)
<mrooney> ah, alas
<mrooney> though adding stuff to the API isn't that hard, right?
<mrooney> maybe if I get up to that point, I can find a mentor and add that
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> I think somebody's already working on it.
 * wgrant looks.
<wgrant> Bug #409090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409090 in launchpad-registry "Announcements not exposed in launchpadlib" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409090
<mrooney> oh I wonder if quickly is doing some LP release automation?
<wgrant> that appears to be the case.
<mrooney> I shall ask in the appropriate channel!
<mrooney> thanks for the bug link :)
<mrooney> oh no, the instructions for launchpadlib on help.lp.net are quite broken in multiple ways
<mrooney> should I file a bug somewhere?
<wgrant> mrooney: Sure you're not just using an old version?
<mrooney> wgrant: the first step of getting the latest launchpadlib is "bzr branch lp:oauth"
<mrooney> at least for me that's quite an error
<mrooney> can anyone else confirm or deny my sanity?
<wgrant> Ah, yes, it has no default branch.
<wgrant> Odd.
<mrooney> yeah I looked at the branches and don't see an obvious "right" one
<mrooney> I'll grab malept's he's a good guy :)
<RAOF> How long does it take for Ubuntu uploads to get merged into the package branches?
<wgrant> RAOF: That's probably more of an #ubuntu-devel question. It's not actually part of Launchpad.
<RAOF> Really?  Launchpad isn't responsible for the package import service?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> it's run by james_w, using launchpadlib.
<RAOF> Colour me surprised.
<RAOF> Aaah.
<mrooney> okay staging is back, albeit a few weeks at least out of date, odd
<thopiekar> hi. got a question about packaging.. I have the package, called "foo", and want to create the same package with the unstable version, called "foo-testing".. but other packages are depending on "foo".. so what do I have to do?
<qense> thopiekar: This channel is for Launchpad, which is a webapplication. I think you should ask your question in #ubuntu-motu.
<paki> hi at all
<paki> how can i compile a project with py file for upload to launchpad ppa?
<kklimonda> is it possible to disable sending of the failed builds logs to all team members?
<jgoppert> hey, would be nice if we could use launchpad ppa for lenny packages, would be a nice way to give back to debian
<mok0> branching an LP branch doesn't work from a hardy machine
<mok0> It says:  ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar Branch Format 7 (needs bzr 1.6)\n'
<mok0> :-(
<idnar> I don't think that has anything to do with Launchpad, per se
<mok0> oh?
<jpds> bzr |    1.6.1-1 |      intrepid | source, amd64, i386
<idnar> mok0: the branch format is determined by whoever put the branch there
<idnar> or perhaps I should say, whoever created the branch
<mok0> idnar: that was on a karmic system
<mok0> idnar: but I need to branch onto servers that run hardy
<mok0> idnar: and supposedly, hardy should still be supported
<idnar> you need to pick a format that's supported by the version in hardy
<mok0> idnar: Can I convert the already existing branch or do I need to zap it
<mok0> ?
<idnar> I'm not sure of the details; you might be better off asking in #bzr, though
<mok0> idnar: ok, thanks, will do...
<mok0> It is a bad idea to change the repo format to something that is not backward compatible
<mok0> ...forward I should say
<mok0> Heh. Now I have converted the LP branch so it is compatible with hardy. However, now I can't push to the repo from my karmic workstation. Bah
<idnar> mok0: the repo on your karmic workstation probably needs to be in the same format
<mok0> idnar: it is. I branched it from LP but can't push to it
<mok0> idnar: conclusion is that you can't work across distributions with LP
<mok0> idnar: which is _really_ bad given that hardy is supported for another 2.5 years
<doctormo> What's the quickest way to get from a bug object to a project object using launchpadlib?
<doctormo> Is it task = bug.bug_tasks; task.target ?
<thopiekar> plpower
<wgrant> mok0: What goes wrong when you push it? All version of bzr >= 0.92 can push to pack-0.92 branches, which is the hardy default.
<mok0> wgrant: I got an error message
<wgrant> doctormo: A bug can have multiple tasks, each on a different project, distribution or package. You would need to pick one of them.
<wgrant> mok0: That's not terribly descriptive.
<doctormo> wgrant: Aye, I got it working. Thanks.
<mok0> wgrant: I know, but I got very annoyed and upgraded my hardy server to bzr-2.02
<mok0> wgrant: so I can't reproduce sorry
<mok0> wgrant: I'm in work mode, which means I become impatient :-)
<mok0> wgrant: and Ubuntu doesn't seem to care about older releases anyway
<wgrant> mok0: s/Ubuntu/Bazaar/, and only sort of.
<mok0> wgrant: AFAIAC, it is outrageous to introduce a bzr version on LP that is not backwards compatible with hardy *without* making sure that there's a new version of bzr in -updates
<mok0> wgrant: I wasted a lot of time on this today, but at least I was able to fix it for myself.
<wgrant> mok0: It's nothing to do with Launchpad. It doesn't choose the format.
<wgrant> The client chooses the format.
<mok0> wgrant: then it shouldn't have been upgraded
<wgrant> And I don't see how you got a 1.6 branch without explicitly upgrading to it, since IIRC the default was never 1.6.
<mok0> wgrant: I have bzr on my mac to
<mok0> too
<mok0> wgrant: I don't know what version, I just made the repo and pushed it to LP.
<wgrant> mok0: Anyway, this is entirely a #bzr problem.
<mok0> wgrant: then I couldn't use that from hardy. Then I zapped the repo and made it from hardy, but that didn't work with the newer versions of bzr
<mok0> wgrant: yeah I guess.
<wgrant> mok0: It did work with newer versions of bzr.
<mok0> wgrant: it didn't work the way  I described
<wgrant> mok0: In the normal case, they interoperate fine.
<mok0> wgrant: I don't know what the reason was. Creating a repo from hardy, pushing to LP, I couldn't branch that on karmic
<mok0> wgrant: as I said, I was annoyed and not in debug-mode
<mok0> wgrant: so I didn't make note of my steps
<mok0> It was fortunate that bzr-2.0.2 builds fine as a hardy package
<mok0> It should be pushed to backports ASAP
<wgrant> That is difficult, because of the default incompatible format change.
<mok0> wgrant: that seems to be an integral problem of bzr. You'll just have to make a new repo
<wgrant> mok0: See ppa:bzr
<mok0> wgrant: I hope the bzr devs will take note NOT to change the format again
<wgrant> mok0: They will again. But it seems that they're going to be less insane about it.
<mok0> wgrant: well, perhaps we should take care to properly test the bzr package before it's introduced in Ubuntu
<wgrant> mok0: Why?
<mok0> wgrant: we really can't upgrade bzr as long as there are supported releases that don't support the newest format
<wgrant> mok0: But then we can never introduce a new bzr, because we can never introduce a new format.
<wgrant> (also, further testing is unnecessary. the format changes are well documented,)
<mok0> wgrant: not true, the new format will be rolled out at a slower pace
<mok0> wgrant: I.e. when hardy goes away, we can move to the next level, when intrepid dies, the next, etc.
<wgrant> mok0: So you mean that the *default* format should not be changed?
<mok0> wgrant: right
<wgrant> mok0: That would be the right solution, but LTSes live just about forever.
<mok0> wgrant: I don't see git or the other VCSes have the need to update their formats at the same insane pace
<mok0> wgrant: In fact, I can still access svn repos I created years ago
<wgrant> Accessing old branches is fine.
<mok0> wgrant: It failed for me
<wgrant> mok0: I suspect that you did something slightly wrong. It normally Just Works.
<mok0> wgrant: I can't say
<mok0> wgrant: As I said, I was impatient and annoyed...
<mok0> wgrant: But changing the format so that old (but recent) versions don't work anymore, is criminal
<mok0> IMO
<mok0> I have the most recent bzr on my mac, and it is 1.18
<mok0> most recent from fink, that is
<wgrant> Then Fink is six months out of date.
<mok0> wgrant: so you mean, if you have a version 6 months old, it's just tough luck that it suddenly can't read the repos?
<wgrant> mok0: I strongly disagree with how the 2a migration was done (making it the default before support was in any Ubuntu release, and right in the middle of the LTS cycle -- it could hardly have been worse timing).
<mok0> wgrant: I agree with that.
<wgrant> 2a is a very good thing.
<wgrant> But the migration path is suboptimal.
<mok0> wgrant: I doubt most users care
<mok0> wgrant: it may matter if you maintain an extremely large repo
<wgrant> mok0: It's an awful lot faster and smaller. That was probably the main complaint about bzr.
<mok0> wgrant: most users have < 100 files, I don't think you can notice any speed difference there
<mok0> wgrant: If I needed a VCS for a large project, I would choose git
<wgrant> mok0: Why?
<mok0> wgrant: it's better
<wgrant> Apart from the bad release/format cycle, which is now history?
<mok0> wgrant: faster
<wgrant> Why?
<mok0> wgrant: I don't know why, but it is
<mok0> wgrant: great design perhaps
<wgrant> mok0: 2.0+ narrows the margin immensely.
<mok0> wgrant: hm ok
<wgrant> It's a really, really big difference.
<mok0> wgrant: I can try to upgrade my 0.92 repo now, and see if it makes a difference
<mok0> wgrant: ah, I can't... I still need my mac to work
<wgrant> mok0: I think 1.18 should support 2a.
<mok0> wgrant: I wont risk it to try... I
<mok0> wgrant: 0.92 is actually fast enough for me ;-)
<mok0> wgrant: It works, which is #1
<mok0> wgrant: ... but it would work with LP
<mok0> would not
<wgrant> It does.
<wgrant> Lots of branches are still 0.92
<wgrant> I work with 0.92 branches from bzr 2.1 RCs.
<mok0> ah ok. But I don't want this repo on LP anyway... it's just my personal documents
<mok0> wgrant: so what's the problem with bzr 2 on hardy again?
<mok0> wgrant: the package builds w/o problems
<wgrant> mok0: Right, backporting is no problem. It's all in the bzr PPA. But 2.0 changes the default format!
<wgrant> Backporting something which will then start making incompatible branches is probably a seriously bad idea.
<mok0> wgrant: perhaps that could be fixed in the backport?
<wgrant> I don't know. You should ask #bzr.
<mok0> (Like it should have been in the first place)
<mok0> wgrant: yeah I will look at it
<mok0> wgrant, how many times have they changed the format?
<wgrant> mok0: I don't know.
<mok0> wgrant: there's a whole bunch of them, I just don't know how many of them have been default at some point
<wgrant> mok0: pack-0.92 was the last default before 2a.
<mok0> wgrant: and knit was the default in 0.8
<wgrant> mok0: dirstate-tags was the default until the end of 2007.
<wgrant> So it was the default for nearly two years.
<mok0> Heh
<wgrant> Er, 'it' being pack-0.92.
<Peng> Changing the default format is like one line of code, not counting imports. In fact, a plugin already exists to use an older default format.
<Peng> IMO it would be confusing if Ubuntu had a 2.0 that used an older default format, though.
<Peng> But probably still worth it.
<spreadsheet> Why do all translations in launchpad have to be bsd-licensed?
<mrooney> hey all, any API experts know if there is a faster alternative to: for bug in milestone.searchTasks(): bug.transitionToStatus(status="Fix Released") ?
<mrooney> I assumed I could do bug.status = "Fix Released" but no matter what object I call lp_save on it doesn't get persisted or ends up with an error
<wgrant> mrooney: You need to call lp_save on every object.
<mrooney> oh, that results in an error, and probably wouldn't be faster anyway, right?
<wgrant> Right.
<mrooney> okay, I will stick with the transitionToStatus call then, thanks :)
#launchpad 2010-02-07
<hggdh> hello folks. Can someone please block the reporter on bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/517777?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 517777 in nautilus "Nautilus folder manager generates random colors in folder background when folders are opened." [Low,Triaged]
<locke> Is it possible for me to link to another ppa, use it's source, and upload only a patch to have it apply the patch and build per usual?
<wgrant> locke: No. You have to download and then upload the source package.
<wgrant> (although you can exclude the orig.tar.gz if it is also present in the primary archive)
<locke> Do I have to debianize it prior to uploading?
<locke> (i've never been able to get a ppa working properly. I always do something wrong)
<wgrant> locke: A source package is by definition already Debianized.
<locke> I mean an upstream source, without debian/
<wgrant> locke: Didn't you say that you were getting it from another PPA?
<locke> I'd like to link to another ppa if possible
<wgrant> For what purpose?
<locke> I want to apply a patch to Wine
<locke> Scott Richie adds the latest Wine to his ppa every 2 weeks
<locke> I'd like to use it and apply a patch to it.
<locke> If possible, I'd like to be able to have launchpad apply the patch for me
<wgrant> There's no automatic way to do that at the moment.
<locke> So I wouldn't have to continually update my local copy, just to apply a little patch.
<wgrant> Once we support building automatically from branches in a couple of months, that will be easy. But we're not quite there yet.
<locke> Ok
<wgrant> You'll be able to create a recipe that tells Launchpad to merge your branch into some other branch and build a package from it, and do so every time either branch changes.
<locke> That's exactly what I'd odeally do; just provide launchpad with the patches and let it take care of the rest.
<locke> ideally*
<vish> hi.. what does "karma has expired" mean when viewing one's karma?
<lfaraone> doctormo: hey, are you looking to get ground control into Debian squeeze / Ubuntu lucid+1? (It'd be difficult to get into Lucid before FeatureFreeze on Feb 18)
<doctormo> lfaraone: The plan is to really gun for lucid universe
<lfaraone> doctormo: mk. if that's the goal, I'll be happy to handle getting it through REVU/debian-NEW.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Sounds good, have you spoken to jono?
<lfaraone> doctormo: no, not yet.
<lfaraone> he seems to be offline at the moment.
<doctormo> lfaraone: He's the sponsor AFAIK, so it'd be good to get him in on the conversation
<doctormo> lfaraone: You'd like to join the development group for ground control?
<lfaraone> doctormo: yeah, right now I'm just reviewing lp:~groundcontrollers/groundcontrol/debianfiles, and I wanted to merge in some fixes. If you'd rather, I can just put up a separate branch...
<lfaraone> doctormo: things you'd need to pass REVU or the NEW queue, mostly.
<doctormo> lfaraone: wonderful, you'd prefer to commit directly into debianfiles?
<lfaraone> doctormo: ideally.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Using ground control you could quickly make a branch to edit it and push through a merge request.
<doctormo> ;-)
<doctormo> lfaraone: I've approved you, your background looks solid enough
<lfaraone> doctormo: cool, thanks.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Let us know when you have updates so I can pull here.
<lfaraone> doctormo: uh, groundcontrol asks for your launchpad password. Is there a technical reason why it can't be done via OAuth? (if not, I'll look into adding that when I have spare time)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Also let nhandler know since he's manning the daily builds
<lfaraone> doctormo: will do, but you both could subscribe to the branch in launchpad :)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Er, security, it is going via OAuth, it's just not trusting a web browser.
<nhandler> doctormo: No need to let me know. As I said, unless there is a big reason, I would prefer to just have the daily builds run once a day
<doctormo> nhandler: Aight
<lfaraone> doctormo: hm. even ubuntu-dev-tools spawns a web browser window for OAuth permissions... I think if you can't trust your browser you have bigger problems :)
<lfaraone> (you meaning "the user", that is, not the "you" you.)
<doctormo> lfaraone: It's actually an interesting problem with OAuth, the developers behind OAuth have backtracked on the ability of it to provide a secure Authentication system, but maintain that it's still a good Authorisation system. And I kind of agree with that possition.
<doctormo> Once you've got a package installed, you've already given the packager root access to your machine, if you don't trust the developer or the packager, then you've got bigger problems.
<lfaraone> doctormo: it's not so much trusting the devleoper: imagine that there was a bug in your program that caused an attacker to execute arbitrary code as your python process. They could introspect and access the password, even after you've "deleted" it in Python. (this would only be a problem the first run)
<doctormo> lfaraone: It would and to fix that the best solution is to provide system wide OAuth framework where bugs like this can be found and fixed centrally.
<doctormo> lfaraone: But that doesn't exist yet.
<lfaraone> doctormo: that's actually a really good idea.
<lfaraone> doctormo: now, I have a more pratical question about groundcontrol. Imagine that I have a workflow where I store my Debian packaging projects not in ~/Projects, but in a subfolder, ~/Projects/ppt/. Is there a way to tell GC to treat 'ppt' like it does 'Projects'?
<doctormo> lfaraone: The valid concern that people have brought me is that at the moment GC has a lib to interact with the webpage for OAuth, if that changes drastically then the code will fail and thats bad for a package in universe.
<doctormo> lfaraone: Yes, edit your XDG directory config, ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<lfaraone> doctormo: can I set it to use *both* Projects and ppt? or is this nonsense? :)
<doctormo> lfaraone: not yet, sounds like a wishlist bug
<lfaraone> Filed as bug 518488.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518488 in groundcontrol "Allow multiple "Projects" folders" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518488
<doctormo> lfaraone: Thanks, I can see it being something for a configuration type file, which we don't yet have.
<dan4dm> hi - when I try to dput to my ppa I get "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno -2] Name or service not known" - any tips pls? (eg how to test i can ftp normally?)
<jpds> dan4dm: By running: ftp ppa.launchpad.net
<dan4dm> jpds: thanks. that logs in successfully - yet dput still fails. (details at http://www.pastebin.ca/1789332 )
<jpds> dan4dm: Change upload.launchpad to ppa.launchpad in /etc/dput.cf
<jpds> Err, or your ~/.dput.cf
<dan4dm> my .dput.cf seems jpds: that does it! thanks - must have copied that from an outdated webpage
<jpds> No problem.
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net | Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Recent problems browsing branches should be fixed. | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<doctormo> lfaraone: When you installed from the ppa, did it ask you to restart nautilus?
<lfaraone> doctormo: I don't remember, sorry.
<lfaraone> doctormo: and I don't have that terminal open still.
<doctormo> lfaraone: You would remember, it pops up with a notifier similar to the "showdown required" one
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay, didn't see it then. :)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Something to look into I think
<lfaraone> doctormo: yep. I'll add it to my TODO :)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Ah you want to take it, cool, well all the code is there and it _should_ work.
<lfaraone> doctormo: oh, I'm happy to let someone else handle it, I just thought you were *asking* me to take it.
<doctormo> lfaraone: I am now, my todo is quite long :-D
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay, I'll reopen bug 513652, assign to me, and investigate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513652 in groundcontrol "Requires nautilus restart before it can work" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513652
<doctormo> lfaraone: Although that bug's been fixed, I think what I'll do is make you a new one
<paki> hi at all
<paki> i have a very stupid problem
 * lfaraone undos his changes.
<lfaraone> paki: what is it?
<paki> launchpad reject my code
<paki> in email:no @ found in email address part.
<lfaraone> paki: what exact error message are you getting?
<paki> what??
<lfaraone> paki: where are you submitting your code, to what, and can you give us a link to the full error message text in a pastebin?
<lfaraone> !pastebin | paki
<ubottu> paki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lfaraone> doctormo: okay, whichever.
<doctormo> lfaraone: bug 518529 for you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518529 in groundcontrol "Nautilus doesn't pop up a warning with an action button to restart." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518529
<paki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371169/
<paki> this!
<paki> excuse my english..
<lfaraone> paki: okay. in your debian/control file, you need to change the "Maintainer:" field to "Pasquale Ambrosini <pasquale.ambrosini@gmail.com>"
<lfaraone> paki: according to your paste it was set to "Maintainer: Pasquale Ambrosini (pakizip)"
<paki> thanks
<paki> another thing
<paki> in cput.cf
<paki> *dput.cf
<paki> incoming = ~pasquale-ambrosini/ppa/ubuntu
<paki> is exact?
<lfaraone> paki: yes, that is correct.
<paki> well!
<paki> thnks man!
<lfaraone> paki: any time.
#launchpad 2011-01-31
<allenap> ttx: The tests all passed for lp:~ttx/launchpad/lp690712 on Friday, but the submission to PQM got lost it seems :-/ I am submitting it again.
<ttx> allenap: great, thanks
<wgrant> allenap: We were in testfix for most of the day.
<wgrant> And PQM doesn't send failure emails any more.
<allenap> wgrant: Interesting. Was the silent PQM a decision, or did it just get the grump one day?
<wgrant> allenap: The upgrade broke it.
<wgrant> I don't know if it's been investigated.
<maxb> There are some branch scanner malfunction questions that have been open for a long time - could someone take a look and route them to whoever is appropriate to get and analyse the production logs?
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142589
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142142
<SevenMachines> hi, i was wondering i some nice person could kill a stalled ppa package build for me? amd64 and i386 both stuck for over a day https://edge.launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/testing/+builds?build_state=building
<bigjools> SevenMachines: yes, one moment.  Is it a package bug?
<SevenMachines> No, it was a bug with the source, i meant to upload the fixed version
<bigjools> ok
<SevenMachines> great, thanks bigjools
<bigjools> SevenMachines_: did you upload the new version already?
<bigjools> nm you deleted the source
<SevenMachines_> i tried to delete the source before the build started once i realised that it was the bad version and was going to hang, is that the wrong thing to do?
<SevenMachines_> Haven't uploaded the new version yet
<SevenMachines_> if only there was a ctrl-c link :)
<bigjools> SevenMachines_: that was the right thing, you were just unlucky it got dispatched first
<bigjools> detecting bad builds is hard :/
<SevenMachines_> Thats the pain, i new it was bad and i had the fixed one right there but rushed it and mistakenly uploaded the broken one. Less haste more speed i suppose
<bigjools> yup :)
<maxb> <maxb> There are some branch scanner malfunction questions that have been open for a long time - could someone take a look and route them to whoever is appropriate to get and analyse the production logs?
<maxb> <maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142589
<maxb> <maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142142
<kklimonda> hey, I have a package that has stopped building recently, it's sitting waiting for libcurl4-dev which is a virtual package provided by libcurl4-gnutls-dev - this dependency was there for as long as remember and it started failing only now, built fine even in december, and I can't reproduce it on my pbuilder. Any idea what's going on? package link is
<kklimonda> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/2.13-0ubuntu2
<maxb> kklimonda: 'apt-get install libcurl4-dev' in an uptodate natty pbuilder fails.
<kklimonda> maxb: and yet the package build fine :)
<kklimonda> (and pulls the right libcurl dev dependency)
<maxb> That's down to different dependency resolution methods employed by pbuilder vs. sbuild
<maxb> Essentially, if a virtual package has multiple possibilities, you have to hint at the one you want used by writing libcurl4-gnutls-dev | libcurl4-dev
<kklimonda> so is it sbuild being stupid, or pbuilder to smart for its own good?
<kklimonda> too smart* even
<tsimpson> probably them just being different
<geser> maxb: while I agree with you that pure virtual build-dependencies should be avoided, I still don't understand why it stopped working between the build in December and now: it both cases libcurl4-dev gets passed to "apt-get install" but once it gets resolved and once not and apt didn't change inbetween
<geser> maxb: see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60523825/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.transmission_2.13-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz for comparison
<maxb> geser: The key is that on 2011-01-26 the curl source package changed to produce multiple binaries which Provide: libcurl4-dev
<geser> ah, missed that
<fta> danilos, yt?
#launchpad 2011-02-01
<jdub> if i'm reporting a bug with apport, and say it's a dupe during that process, is my data uploaded to that bug? i ask because i can't see it (certainly no entries for it)
<jdub> looks like it's marked as affecting me (and optionally i'm subscribed)
<lifeless> no, the data is not bundled into the dup
<lifeless> its discarded
<lifeless> jdub: also, 'hi'
<jdub> bugger
<jdub> also, 'hi'
<jdub> :-)
<jdub> looks like i can apport-bug -c <splat> though
<jdub> so all is not lost
<lifeless> yes, if you need to add data to the bug; I think we do it this way because high volume bugs would -drown- under identical attachments
<wgrant> jdub: Why do you want to attach your data?
<jdub> wgrant: because i'm a unique snowflake, and that's how i roll
<wgrant> Heh.
<jdub> MORE DATA GOOD
<jdub> besides
<jdub> i wouldn't want to see it fixed just for that other motherfucker
<wgrant> More data is good until a few hundred people attach a dozen files each :)
<jdub> he probably has a nicer computer than mine anyway
<micahg> !ohmy | jdub
<ubot5> jdub: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jdub> (ye olde crash test T42)
<jdub> hey, i did say i was a unique snowflake! fine, fine *dusts off the ubuntu dataport on his neck*
<lifeless> jdub: the CoC culture is very strong these days
<jdub> lifeless: guess i should've thought ahead and got mako to include "except jdub"
<lifeless> jdub: yeah, your crystal ball was clearly cracked
<jdub> lifeless: if i said lca2011 was awesome, would you put "beat the crap out of jdub" in your todo list?
<lifeless> jdub: I wasn't there :(
<jdub> i noticed ;)
<jdub> it was very hot and humid though
<wgrant> Only humid?
<lifeless> jdub: so I'd put 'go visit jdub and demand icecreams and bbq' on my todo list
<jdub> wgrant: yeah, all those BNEtown people totally made up the floods
<jdub> there was no evidence whatsoever that the CBD was flooded
<jdub> aside from the venue being changed 1 week ahead of the conference ;-)
<lifeless> jdub: also, small town vibe is cool
<jdub> lifeless: re: lca or your move?
<lifeless> jdub: I noticed lots of lca old hands were awol; but you reckon it was great ?
<lifeless> jdub: re my move
<jdub> HA HA I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN CHRISTCHURCH
<lifeless> jdub: close enough
<lifeless> jdub: we were for a couple months while we shopped for a house
<lifeless> jdub: we're now in rangiora
<jdub> gus and hanley were there, so their records are unbroken
<jdub> lca2011 basically proved the idea that all you need is a roof, speakers and an audience
<jdub> though the organisers managed far more than that under the circumstances ;)
<jdub> lifeless: population?
<lifeless> jdub: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rangiora,_New_Zealand
<jdub> lifeless: and i don't even have to ask the cia
<jdub> lifeless: how's net access?
<lifeless> jdub: tolerable; the silly intercepting proxy that telecom (like ~all consumer isps here) have is an occasional nuisance
<lifeless> jdub: local hops are totally fine; international gets congested from time to time, we've got 1/4 or something the actual scc bandwidth that .au has, but there is a new mega cable coming
<Cyd> lifeless
<Cyd> HA
<Cyd> ur name
<Cyd> HA HA
<Cyd> ha at you buddy
<jdub> the new .au one, or direct to .nz?
<lifeless> jdub: its a new us -> au and nz one
<jdub> so like crowded house, it's really ours
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> theres also a kordia cable planned apparently
<jdub> ah, this is handy, you can do apport-cli -u <bug#>
<jdub> especially now that i should repeat with debugsyms
<wgrant> jdub: You know that bots automatically do retraces with debugsyms, right?
<jdub> wgrant: i did not know that
<jdub> wgrant: thus the blah-retrace tag?
<wgrant> jdub: Yup.
<wgrant> jdub: They should eventually grab the stack trace, install debugsyms, retrace it, and attach a new trace with symbols and stuff.
<jdub> heh, looks like ddebs is not up to date anyway
<jdub> rockin'
<jdub> i'll leave it at that, then
<jdub> thanks
<lifeless> micahg: hi
<micahg> hi lifeless
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~zend-framework/+archive/ppa/+index was timing out; did you perhaps just delete a bunch of packages or something ?
<micahg> no, I uploaded 4 new ones yesterday
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> oh interesting
<lifeless> timeouts on HEAD
 * Cyd wants a hug
<lifeless> thats in #ubuntu-hugs I think
<Cyd> omg
<Cyd> ur such a biiiitch
<micahg> !ohmy | Cyd
<ubot5> Cyd: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Cyd> pff
<micahg> lifeless: I just filed a new timeout bug as well :) +uploaded-packages
<lifeless> micahg: thanks
<Cyd> fuck you lifeless
<Cyd> i hate u
<micahg> lifeless: np, I guess the one second change is noticeable :)
<lifeless> *blink*
 * micahg wonders what possesses people to do that
<lifeless> whoever they were, they are very forthright
<micahg> idling in #zftalk
<lifeless> turned up 12ish hours ago; silent for 5.5 hours, laughed at my nick, silent for 6 hours, then this
<lifeless> shrug
<lifeless> anyhow whats the bug # ?
<lifeless> found it
<lifeless> micahg: yeah, its noticable
<lifeless> bunch of stuff that was getting-by becomes an issue
<lifeless> we also are having some capacity issues
<lifeless> I need to analyze some stats seriously tomorrow
<micahg> lifeless: Performance Tuesday :), er Wednesday?
<lifeless> micahg: its tuesday here ;)
<micahg> yes, but you said tomorrow :)
<lifeless> micahg: capacity planning; sadly not just performande ;)
<micahg> ah, ok
<nigelb> oh, lifeless has a fan :p
<micahg> nigelb: well, it's summer time down under :)
<lifeless> hah!
<nigelb> haha
<ulysses> Hello, I want to apply for sponsorship to UDS, but the form displays Ulysses as my name, and not my real name what is set on Launchpad as display name. What should I change?
<wgrant> ulysses: Try changing your display name on login.ubuntu.com.
<ulysses> wgrant: thank you
<mok0> h
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<fta> $ bzr export chromium-browser-30723/translations-export lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-translations-exports.head
<fta> Corrupted MAC on input.
<fta> Disconnecting: Packet corrupt
<matsubara> fta, did you solve the corrupted MAC on input issue?
<fta> matsubara, I didn't try as it happened with one of my (automatic) dailies. last time i hit that, a retry worked, but someone here told me to report back if it ever happens again. it did. here i am.
<matsubara> fta, do you remember who was it? Another option is to file a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion that way it'll be tracked and I can try find someone to help you out with that issue
<fta> matsubara, let me check my logs
<matsubara> thanks fta
<fta> Jan 18 08:14:03 <fta2>  a retry worked
<fta> Jan 18 08:14:36 <spm>   if you see again, can you let us know? we've done some edge changes that *may* cause funkies.
<fta> matsubara, ^^
<matsubara> could you paste the full log you got that error from? maybe with timestamps? I'll forward the issue to spm
<matsubara> fta, ^
<fta> matsubara, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561085/  sorry, not much more that what i pasted here
<matsubara> fta, hmm ok, is that something you have running locally or is it a recipe?
<matsubara> i'm not sure what you mean by dailies hence the question about recipe :-)
<fta> matsubara, locally, recipes won't work for chromium
<matsubara> fta, ok. thanks for clarifying
<fta> it doesn't happen very often. just twice so far. out of probably a hundred push/pull/exports a day
<fta> from that same box
<barry> leonardr: ping
<leonardr> hi barry
<barry> hi leonardr.  sorry about losing track of this issue.  have you and pitti resolved all the api issues related to launchpadlib?
<leonardr> barry: yes, unless new ones have come up in the past ocuple weeks
 * leonardr on a call right now
<barry> leonardr: okay, np.  i just want to be clear on what you'd like me to do.  you want me to package the latest launchpadlib, but does python-keyring also need to be updated?
<leonardr> barry: yes, it needs to be updated to 0.5
<barry> leonardr: i can't approve the mir, and i'm also concerned about some of the issues pitti brings up for python-keyring 0.5, but i can at least look at the packaging of those two packages.
<leonardr> barry: point me to pitti's issues? i think we resolved them all
<barry> bug 686257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686257 in python-keyring (Ubuntu) "MIR needed (dependency of python-launchpadlib)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686257
<barry> comment #3
<barry> e.g. the mlock() comment
<barry> and that fact that it's not actively maintained in debian or ubuntu
<leonardr> barry: ok, we resolved his concerns with our use of it *in launchpadlib*
<leonardr> if we have to take out keyring to get this into natty, i'll do it (speaking for myself)
<barry> ok.  so package python-keyring 0.5 and launchpadlib 1.9.3 right?
<leonardr> barry: yeah, and some new version of lazr.restfulclient as well...
<barry> leonardr: is there an open bug on upgradign lazr.restfulclient?
<leonardr> barry: probably not. will handle it after the call
<barry> leonardr: +1.  please assign to me
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> ok, this is a new one
<maxb> Someone has requested a bzr-svn import of indicator-applet...... from a facebook profile page
#launchpad 2011-02-02
<micahg> lifeless: distro bugs search seems to be having issues
<wgrant> micahg: Timing out?
<micahg> wgrant: yep, 3 times in a row
<wgrant> micahg: Which URL?
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kpassgen&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/661988
<wgrant> Do you have an OOPS ID?
<micahg> 2, OOPS-1859L275, I filed the other one in bug 661988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 661988 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on Distribution:+bugs search" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661988
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1859L275
<lifeless> micahg: that looks like the same issue
<micahg> lifeless: same as?
<lifeless> bug 661988
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 661988 in Launchpad itself "Timeout on Distribution:+bugs search" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661988
<micahg> lifeless: right, that's why I added the first one there, but when I got 3 in a row, I figured it was time to escalate :)
<lifeless> micahg: hi
<lifeless> micahg: in that bug search
<lifeless> micahg: are you selecting all the incomplete options ?
<lifeless> (It looks like you may be)
<micahg> lifeless: I just typed in the box and hit enter on the distro bugs home page :)
<lifeless> heh, ok
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> we've found a missing index
<lifeless> its being built
<micahg> \o/
<lifeless> this may help a little
 * micahg hugs lifeless
<lifeless> the query is also rather nuts, its got mutually unnecessary options
<om26er> I have a complaint for a person in launchpad https://launchpad.net/~mango-k
<om26er> he subscribes mark shuttleworth to almost every bug report, then sometimes assigns bugs to canonical dx team
<om26er> or assigns blueprints to mark too
<mrevell> Hi om26er
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
 * mrevell looks at the profile page
 * maxb reads the description of https://launchpad.net/~mango-k/+archive/ubuntu-releases and wonders in fear at the misguidedness :-/
<mrevell> om26er, Do you have any example bugs or blueprints?
<wgrant> maxb: Intriguing.
<om26er> mrevell, soory was gone, just a sec
<om26er> bug 667610
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 667610 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "Floating Point Exception when chrooting into Arch installation on external hard drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667610
<om26er> bug 682678
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682678 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682678
<om26er> bug 667600
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 667600 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Official UDS-N Advertsement only has audio -- no video -- when played in Firefox 4 and Flash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667600
<om26er> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-indicator-applet-diaspora-support
<om26er> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-unity-n-divide-into-separate-plugins
<om26er> and so on ;)
<mrevell> Thanks om26er. I'll drop the guy a friendly email.
<om26er> mrevell, thank you :)
<mrevell> Thanks for letting us know.
<zyga> hi, I need some help to recover a few branches affected by bug in parent branch handling affected by owner change
<zyga> a few of lp:launch-control related branches became broken as they still depend on the previous URL of the trunk
<zyga> for example, this command fails: bzr branch lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/use-linaro-dashboard-bundle
<zyga> anyone/
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Ursinha> zyga, hi, so I'm afraid an internet hiccup caused me to lose your explanation here :/ could you paste me the log somewhere else, please, so you won't need to explain all over again?
<zyga> sure
<zyga>  hi, I need some help to recover a few branches affected by bug in parent branch handling affected by owner change
<zyga>  a few of lp:launch-control related branches became broken as they still depend on the previous URL of the trunk
<zyga>  for example, this command fails: bzr branch lp:~zkrynicki/launch-control/use-linaro-dashboard-bundle
<zyga> (this is what I wrote here some time ago)
<maxb> zyga: Hello, if it's the issue that I think you're referring to, the losas can fix things up server side given a list of branches that need it, or people with write permission on the affected branches can fix them themselves.
<Ursinha> zyga, hmmm that happened to me sometime ago, and I recall having a bug filed for that
<mok0> james_w: ping
<Ursinha> oops
<zyga> re
<zyga> Ursinha, sorry, accident
<maxb> zyga: the losas can fix things up server side given a list of branches that need it, or people with write permission on the affected branches can fix them themselves.
<zyga> maxb, I think all launch-control branches are affected, if a few are it's easier to skip them than to make a comprehensive list
<zyga> maxb, (all should point at the same stacked branch anyway)
<maxb> ok. So, are there any owned by you that you'd like me to explain how to fix right now to unblock immediate work, or are you OK to wait for the LOSAs to process them all?
<zyga> maxb, if you can explain how to fix that would get me going!
<zyga> (the ones that I own)
<maxb> OK, so you'll need to download a little script I wrote: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/bzr-set-stacked-url
<zyga> :D
<zyga> got it
<maxb> And then you can run 'bzr-set-stacked-url branch-to-fix actual-correct-stacking-location'
<zyga> ok, let me try this
<maxb> oh, hmm
<zyga> btw, can I use lp: syntax to indicate the stacked branch location?
<maxb> Yes, but I think it may be necessary to use lp:~linaro-validation/launch-control/trunk rather than lp:launch-control
<Ursinha> that's cool maxb
<zyga> ok
<maxb> This didn't use to be the case, but there were recentish changes in launchpad
<maxb> If you fix just the ones you care about in the short term, we can then pass a big list over to the losas for the rest
<zyga> maxb,  this worked for me
<maxb> Erm, so, lp hackers....
<maxb> https://code.launchpad.net/launch-control?field.lifecycle=ALL does *not* show me all branches in the launch-control project
<maxb> I know this because launchpadlib shows me more
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> maxb, btw, what is the reason lp uses stacked branches by default? to save space?
<maxb> That, and network bandwidth
<zyga> maxb, does not shared repository help to fix both at the same time?
<maxb> It's not so much an optimization as a necessary feature - would *you* tolerate uploading the entire history of a project again every time you wanted to branch?
<maxb> zyga: shared repositories are incompatible with the ability to have different levels of read-access to different branches on a project
<zyga> (it seems to me that stacked branches are fragile in this regard while a shared repo is not, perhaps I'm wrong)
<zyga> oh
<zyga> icky
<zyga> it would need bzrlib support to change that
<zyga> to check ownership inside the smart server
<maxb> Stacked branches are not fragile, it's just Launchpad's implementation of branch renaming that is broken
<maxb> Which is compounded by Launchpad's slightly unnatural contrivance that the name of a branch includes who can access it
<zyga> maxb, perhaps you are right
<maxb> s/access/write to/
<zyga> btw
<zyga> could I change the stacking branch of one of my branches to a private branch to access any of that resources changests?
<zyga> since you mentioned security this came to my mind
<maxb> no. that would be silly
<maxb> Launchpad stores commercial code, you know. They have thought about security
<zyga> maxb, why silly? it depends on implementation
<zyga> ;-)
<zyga> maxb, if that's client access then it will not work for sure, if that's server side (smart server?) access then perhaps there might be a missing access check
<james_w> hi mok0
<ams_cs> is this the right place to ask about bzr/launchpad issues?
<maxb> ams_cs: Yes, unless it's purely bzr not launchpad-specific, in which case #bzr
<ams_cs> ok, I think it's more lp than bzr, so here goes .....
<ams_cs> when I create a *new* LP branch using bzr push it says this:
<ams_cs> bzr push lp:~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/lp675347-4.6                                                                                                                               [11-01-31 17:57]
<ams_cs> Using default stacking branch /~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro/4.5 at lp-87262288:///~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro
<ams_cs> Created new stacked branch referring to /~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro/4.5.
<ams_cs> (ignore the random date that got in there)
<ams_cs> the default stacking branch seems like the wrong choice, and the upload takes forever
<ams_cs> is there any way to make it stack on lp:gcc-linaro/4.6 ?
<maxb> ok. Launchpad automatically stacks on the project's development focus branch. In most cases, this is a good choice
<ams_cs> and yes, I tried the obvious --stack-on= flags
<maxb> In this case, you would probably want to specify --stacked-on=bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~linaro-toolchain-dev/gcc-linaro/4.6
<maxb> Points to beware of are that lp: aliases do not work there, and it only takes effect if the push is creating a brand new remote branch
<ams_cs> maxb: ah, thanks, the extra URL parts are what I'm missing then
<leonardr> barry: sorry, i dropped our conversation on the floor yesterday, are you around to pick it back up?
<barry> leonardr: i am, but will be starting meetings in about 35m.  i think i know what you'd like me to do though.  you just need to open a bug on the packaging of lazr.restfulclient
<leonardr> barry: lazr.restfulclient is already up to date
<leonardr> i'd like to know whether i should try to take the keyring stuff out of launchpadlib
<barry> leonardr: i think if you keep it, it has to be optional.  iow, if it's there *and* the app requests it then use it.  is that possible and does it make sense?
<barry> it can be a recommends on the package, not a depends
<leonardr> barry: it's semi-optional now, but i don't think making it a 'recommends' will address the underlying concerns about packaging *keyring*
<barry> it won't.  but keyring is what it is and it's already packaged albeit an earlier version.  so i don't see any additional harm in packaging the latest version and giving apps the option to use it.  if there are security concerns, then developers have to be allowed to choose it or not, but i don't think it should necessarily be *prohibited*
<barry> i also don't think it should be the default :)
<leonardr> barry: ok, i thought the keyring concerns were specific to this version
<barry> let me reread the whole bug report
<leonardr> barry: i'd rather remove keyring entirely than make it app-specific, because the whole point of this release is the system-wide credential
<barry> hang on dude, something weird just happened outside
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> if some apps are looking for the credential in the keyring and some in unencrypted files on disk, we don't have a system-wide credential
<leonardr> better to keep it in one unencrypted file on disk
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142589 and https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/142142 are looking somewhat neglected. Could someone route them appropriately to someone who will investigate?
<Ursinha> yes sir
<barry> leonardr: the other option is for launchpadlib to provide an api to get the credential and a hook for apps to register where their cred should be stored, but that's probably more work than its worth
<leonardr> barry: apps no longer have "their cred"
<leonardr> so it's not up to the app where *the* cred should be stored
<leonardr> if keyring is problematic we need to not use it, period
<maxb> Speaking of launchpadlib, having been poking at bzr's use of it recently, I was thinking that an API changes document would be useful
<maxb> Has anyone considered starting such a thing? If I retroactively built one, would it be accepted into trunk and kept up to date?
<leonardr> maxb, can you give me a little more detail what you'd like to see in this document?
<maxb> leonardr: A listing of any object, method or constant added or removed, or significant behaviour change to any method parameter, by launchpadlib version
<barry> leonardr: if it's all or nothing, then i would not feel comfortable with using it unless it got a passing grade from the security team
<maxb> Well, any object/method/constant not clearly intended to be private - i.e. underscore-prefixed or otherwise documented as private
<leonardr> maxb: are you talking about the api of launchpadlib itself, or the api of the launchpad web service as published through launchpadlib?
<maxb> Of launchpadlib itself
<maxb> Having spent some time poring over the bzr history recently, I'd like to write it down to be useful to others.
<leonardr> maxb: how about putting that information into the NEWS file with a special prefix on each line?
<maxb> that could work
<barry> leonardr: let me know what you decide about python-keyring, or if you want to talk more about it.  until i hear from you i'm going to unassign myself from bug 686257.  as far as bug 702375 goes, please let me know if you still want me to help upgrade launchpadlib
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686257 in python-keyring (Ubuntu) "upgrade to python-keyring 0.5 (and MIR)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686257
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702375 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to 1.9.3" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702375
<leonardr> flacoste -^ discussion with barry
<leonardr> i think we should remove keyring
<leonardr> if we add it back, we can write code that looks for an unencrypted credential and stuffs it into the keyring
<leonardr> benji -^ too
<flacoste> leonardr-afk, barry: ffs
<flacoste> U1 also does cred dance in memory without using mlock
<flacoste> and nobody cares
<flacoste> make python-keyring recommends
<flacoste> and move on
<barry> flacoste: i suggested that earlier, but my understanding is that it's not easy to do that in the code (packaging issues aside).  i could of course be misunderstanding leonardr-afk
<flacoste> sure python-keyring as a general password maniuplation tool isn't 'secure-grade'
<flacoste> but for our use case, it's good enough
<flacoste> barry: you are, leonard is basically saying if's it's not good enough generally, we shouldn't be using it
<flacoste> it's optional already
<flacoste> and even then
<flacoste> could be a depends
<flacoste> i mean u1 client does similar thing and it's in main
<flacoste> what's the problem
<flacoste> somebody recovering a lp credential from swap file?
<barry> flacoste: i didn't know u1 did that too.  has anybody asked the security team for a pronouncement either way?  i'd happily support whatever they decided
<flacoste> we have bigger problem than then
<flacoste> that
<flacoste> given that argument
<flacoste> all launchpadlib program should mlock themselve
<flacoste> because they are going to manipulate security sensistive token
<barry> flacoste: sorry, let me ask again: has anybody asked the security team for a pronouncement?  i think that's a minimum for due diligence
<flacoste> barry: pronouncement about what?
<barry> flacoste: specifically, whether python-keyring 0.5 is secure enough to be used in launchpad lib
<flacoste> barry: right, i'm following that with pitti and kees
<flacoste> barry: is that the only blocker? and what is the deadline here?
<barry> flacoste: fab!  please update bug 686257 when you hear from them
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686257 in python-keyring (Ubuntu) "upgrade to python-keyring 0.5 (and MIR)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686257
<flacoste> barry: remembering that we want also some packages using launchpadlib to have time update to use the new feature
<flacoste> desktop-wide integration
<flacoste> things like apport, quickly and such
<barry> flacoste: yep.  once you have the nod from pitti and kees, and you want me to upgrade python-keyring to 0.5, just update the bug and re-assign it to me.  if things go smoothly, it should not be difficult to get an upgraded version in natty after alpha 2 is released on thursday.  sound okay?
<flacoste> barry: ok
<barry> flacoste: other than bug 686257, is there anything else you'd like me to do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 686257 in python-keyring (Ubuntu) "upgrade to python-keyring 0.5 (and MIR)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686257
<barry> flacoste: specifically, do you need me to help update python-launchpadlib in natty? (bug 702375 i think)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 702375 in python-launchpadlib (Ubuntu) "Please upgrade to 1.9.3" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702375
<flacoste> barry: yes, that would be helpful
<flacoste> barry: but until we sort out the python-keyring problem, that's blocked i
<flacoste> think
<barry> flacoste: sure, no problem.  i can do it when the python-keyring issue is decided.  i'll leave 702375 assigned to me for now
<flacoste> barry: cool. thanks
<barry> flacoste: np, thanks for helping sort this out
<leonardr> barry: i'm confused by one minor point of your conversation with francis
<leonardr> to the extent that we are worried about python-keyring, are we worried about having it at all, or about using it in a high-profile library like launchpadlib?
<leonardr> i ask, because i investigated this just to be on the safe side, and: it would be very easy to make the keyring code present in launchpadlib but not used by default
<leonardr> this would be more so we could add it back later than because i'd want anyone to use it
<leonardr> it would also be easy to tear out that code altogether, but then i'm worried about where it would live until we needed it again
<leonardr> it would bit-rot
<barry> leonardr: i'm concerned that if it's in there at all, and then you decide to rip it out, it'll be a backward compatiility issue.  plus, no sense in having code there that isn't used - it's just tech debt then
<flacoste> leonardr, barry:
<flacoste> [13:00] <pitti> lifeless: so, just to be clear, I definitively NACK the current version 0.2 that we have in the archive (which doesn't work with lplib anyway)
<barry> yep, i'm watching that
<maxb> Well, as far as back-compat is concerned, no ubuntu is currently at later than lplib 1.6.2. Given the reasons for natty reverting back away from 1.8.0, the case could be made that 1.8.x and 1.9.x were failed experimental series from an API PoV, so long as further lplib releases maintain compat with 1.6.x
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<barry> leonardr, flacoste: can you please try the new versions of launchpadlib and keyring in my ppa and see if they work for you?  https://launchpad.net/~barry/+archive/python/+packages
<barry> leonardr, flacoste: they're for natty, but let me know if you want maverick versions
<leonardr> barry: i'd like a maverick version
<barry> leonardr: okay, i copied the binaries.  they should be published in mav soon.  if you would, please comment on the relevant bugs with status (worked for you or not)
<micahg> LOSAs: bohrium seems to be stuck: https://launchpad.net/builders/bohrium
#launchpad 2011-02-03
<micahg> in the email interface if I want to affect multiple packages and set the status for each, is that possible?
<wgrant> micahg: Use multiple affects commands, following each with a status command.
<micahg> wgrant: ok, that's what I figured, but the docs seem to imply that all the affects commands need to be first
<d1b> hi um i logged into launchpad to edit a wiki page and i hit this
<wgrant> d1b: What's the issue?
<d1b> 1 s
<d1b> http://pastebin.com/axSZiZyt
<d1b> the redirect failed - it might because i had js disabled but ..
<wgrant> d1b: It looks like the wiki doesn't like usernames with + signs in them.
<d1b> wgrant: now im getting an error 500
<wgrant> You could rename your Launchpad account, I guess :/
<d1b> wgrant: no
<d1b> :P
<wgrant> Otherwise you'll have to track down whoever maintains the Ubuntu wiki auth plugin these days.
<d1b> or just sign up with a wiki account / new account
<wgrant> True.
<d1b> wgrant: wany reason why the max password is 20 chars?
<d1b> lenth*
<wgrant> d1b: Is it? That sounds like a bug.
<wgrant> In fact, my password is far longer than that...
<wgrant> Where are you seeing that?
<d1b> wgrant: on the sign up page
<wgrant> Which URL, exactly?
<d1b> 1 min
<d1b> https://login.launchpad.net/+new_account
<d1b> --> password field size=20
<wgrant> d1b: Your browser limits it to that size?
<wgrant> That's normally just a suggestion for how wide the textbox should be, not the value inside.
<d1b> yes /me is tired. yeah i think that is the case
<d1b> sorry
<d1b> weird, my username is now daveb, my 'fullname' is daveb - so it must not like the + in my email now
<d1b> erh... but im now logged in
<d1b> ./sleep &
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> I should as well, once this deployment is done.
<d1b> the wiki page just throws up 500s to a lot ...
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> is it possible to subscribe to a merge proposal? (without subscribing to the whole branch and receiving all commits)
<wgrant> Adri2000: You can't subscribe directly to a merge proposal, but you can subscribe to just merge proposals on the proposed branch, without subscribing to revisions.
<Adri2000> wgrant: ok, thanks
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<hazmat> does launchpad karma calculation skew to whoever owns the trunk of a repository..ie they get points for merges to trunk, even if they where not involved in any of the branch commits or merge.
<niemeyer> Yo!
<niemeyer> I need a hand in a fight with PPA
<bigjools> niemeyer: wassup
<niemeyer> Anyone willing to spend some time for the cause?
<niemeyer> bigjools: hey!
<niemeyer> bigjools: Trying to build golang there
<niemeyer> bigjools: The package has lots of tests, among them something for the syslog module which communicates with the local syslog over unix sockets
<niemeyer> bigjools: Works fine locally, but apparently I'm unable to convince the PPA to bring up the syslog dameon
<niemeyer> daemon
<bigjools> I vaguely remember problems like this before
<bigjools> the chroot may not start a syslog
<barry> leonardr: did you try my ppas?
<niemeyer> Hmmm, chroot
<niemeyer> bigjools: So is it a lost cause, or is there a workaround?
<bigjools> lamont: what do you know about our buildd chroots and syslog?
<leonardr> barry: i forgot about them before the maverick build completed. let's try again
<bigjools> niemeyer: lamont may know more, he's the buildd admin
<niemeyer> bigjools: Ah, superb, thanks
<barry> leonardr: thx
<niemeyer> lamont: What's the magic sauce?
<bigjools> Salt Lick BBQ sauce, Driftwood, Texas.  But I digress :)
<niemeyer> bigjools: Hmmm, sounds good :)
<leonardr> barry: could you do me a huge favor and repackage the natty version of lazr.restfulclient for maverick?
<leonardr> otherwise i can't test
<leonardr> alt. i can upgrade one of my machines to natty, but that'll take a while
<lamont> bigjools: daemons do not start in build chroots.
<bigjools> lamont: yeah I figured as much
<lamont> niemeyer: the solution is to stop wanting that
<barry> leonardr: will do after my meeting
<Guest25832>  /join #dondetuhermana
<ScottK> It would have been nice to see speed at least mentioned in https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg06389.html
<maxb> leonardr, barry: dputted to ppa:maxb/launchpad, thought I might as well since it's just a no-change upload :-)
<leonardr> maxb, thanks
<barry> maxb: thanks.  yeah, i'm building it in my ppa too, but either way should work for leonardr
<gary_poster> ScottK, speed is one of the TA's two projects, and an active effort that the product team (of which I am not a member, to be clear) is fully behind.  I believe that email was about upcoming changes.  The performance work is active and current.
<gary_poster> hazmat: I know you asked that a while ago, but no one replied.  I have no idea.  Is it important to you?  If so, I can try to investigate.
<barry> leonardr: i'm getting some lunch now.  b/w maxb's and my ppa, you should have what you need to test.  please update the bugs with status.  i want to get the new versions into debian and then sync them to ubuntu.
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm a bit curious, as i'm working on a project, where i've got committed most of the lines of code (~80-90%), and done a ton of bug management and some review, and someone who is only doing code reviews is significantly ahead (x2), we both started on the project at the same time, the only difference i can see is that he's owner of the trunk. its baffled both of us.
<gary_poster> hazmat, ack.  sinzui, would you happen to know off-hand?  The original question was this:
<gary_poster> does launchpad karma calculation skew to whoever owns the trunk of a repository..ie they get points for merges to trunk, even if they where not involved in any of the branch commits or merge.
<leonardr> barry: will do as soon as i get this branch into review
<gary_poster> that's probably more of a code question, but sinzui knows all...
<sinzui> gary_poster: karma is 100% arbitrary and untrustable. I believe karma balancing skews aways from project maintainer and branch contributors. I think karma favours blueprints, answers, and bugs
<gary_poster> thanks sinzui.  hazmat, I'm afraid that's what I expected.  I think filing a bug would be a reasonable next step though, if you are willing.  If karma is causing project maintainers/contributors to be unhappy, perhaps we should consider either deciding to spend some more time on it or removing it.  It's supposed to encourage participation, and arbitrariness does not.
<sinzui> gary_poster: hazmat those bugs are already filed
<sinzui> gary_poster: hazmat: the specific bug is to stop rebalancing karma. We are not working on karma, We are discussing removing it
<hazmat> okay.. its good to know its arbitrary and not capricious ;-).. and that relevant bugs are filed.. thanks sinzui, gary_poster
<gary_poster> thank you sinzui.  hazmat, heh. :-)  welcome
<sinzui> hazmat: indeed that is the core issue. Karma is helpful to identify recent activity, but it is easilly misunderstood and users that it very seriously.
<hazmat> sinzui, i'd be in favor of removing it, if the activity stream for a user had enough contextual information to be useful..  https://launchpad.net/~hazmat/+karma ie.. actually linked to the project and artifact in question
<hazmat> i hate to say it but something more akin to the github activity for a user.. which has enough contextual info and links to be useful as an rss feed for example
<hazmat> as it is rather hard to decipher what karma means, outside of 'goodness'
<hazmat> and understanding the relative karma on a project as to a user's contributions to it seems opaque to me
<hazmat> i digress, thanks folks
<pvo> fwiw ++ on removing karma
<gary_poster> hazmat, agree with your analysis, and I think the product team (in charge of direction/features) does as well.
<gary_poster> you might or might not be interested in this brainstormy email, psted above in a different context:
<gary_poster> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg06389.html
<gary_poster> "Activity walls"
<leonardr> maxb: argh, barry's keyring package is built against a natty version of python. could you maybe put python 2.7.1-0ubuntu2 into that repository?
<leonardr> although at this point i should probably just put my desktop on natty
<maxb> Putting python 2.7 onto maverick sounds rather like a can of worms
<maxb> Rebuilding a more maverick-like python-keyring sounds easier
<sinzui> leonardr: natty is fine, though you might want to avoid unity. It has been very unstable for the last 3 weeks
<leonardr> maxb: another possibility is that i could tell you some python code to run and you could tell me what happens
<leonardr> test it that way
<maxb> Run some python code on maverick, or on natty?
<leonardr> maxb: on natty, with barry's launchpadlib
<maxb> sec, booting natty netbook
<maxb> booted. updating. what ppa do I need?
<leonardr> maxb: checking...
<leonardr> maxb: ppa:barry/python
<leonardr> install python-launchpadlib and python-keyring
<computerx> lkp.werld.access@x.net
<computerx> phreak phreaker
 * computerx mixcve@werld.name
 * computerx adm|n acc0unt
<computerx> u$er{uki.net.com}err0r
<computerx> computer{x}
 * computerx 192.168.0.1
 * computerx linux account access
<computerx> $phreak;terminal|*
<computerx> ukg$;~|*
 * computerx elos$;
<maxb> leonardr: now installing those.
<computerx> execute: send_submit("form2");
 * computerx ;character-map*com|oli$;|
 * computerx !n$ta|| dr!v3r
 * computerx goode
 * computerx Citrix_XenApp5.0_ExpansionServer_W2K8_32bit_v102
 * computerx help user admin
<maxb> nhandler: Can you kill this bot? ^
 * computerx account
<computerx> ukil$;.net.com computerx;~
<computerx> computer*x|ill;{dlsos$}
<nhandler> Looks like it quit
<leonardr> maxb: this should test the new launchpadlib pretty well: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562102/
<maxb> yikes, from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad took something like 3 seconds
<maxb> leonardr: During step one, the text on the "Confirm Computer Access" page saying "See all applications authorized to access Launchpad on your behalf." needs updating ("applications")
<leonardr> maxb: fair enough
<leonardr> "applications and computers"
<maxb> leonardr: The "Within a few seconds you should be able to start using its Launchpad integration features." should advise the user that they should now go back and look at the application, not wait for the webpage to say something more
<leonardr> ok, file a bug for this stuff if you don't mind
<maxb> On the console, the text "Running global cleanup code from study base classes." appeared after authorizing. This is weird.
<leonardr> the application is also free to grab the focus, btw--it knows when it's been authorized
<leonardr> never seen that before
<maxb> I don't have time to file bugs right now, so I'll just say stuff, and search my irc logs later
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> maxb: "global cleanup code" is a firefox message
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> what's firefox doing accessing stdout in my terminal?!
<leonardr> maxb: was firefox running before, or did python start it up when it did the browser open?
<maxb> *ah*
<maxb> explained, good.
<maxb> leonardr: Does lp.people.me ever work? Because lp.people doesn't seem to have such an attribute
<leonardr> maxb: argh, typo. should be lp.me
<maxb> uhoh, get_token_and_login is behaving wrongly
<maxb> first, no deprecation warning
<maxb> also, somehow launchpad has given me a "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page" for accessing /+authorize-token
<leonardr> dammit, now i have to remember what get_token_and_login does
<leonardr> i already purged that knowledge
<maxb> this is repeatable
<maxb> my guess is that you're sending +authorize-token the wrong token id
<maxb> leonardr: Step 4 [login_with(credentials_file="....")] works as described, but I'm not sure it ought to be requesting a desktop integration token in that case
<leonardr> maxb: those arguments are for a desktop integration token. you can get a per-application token by specifying a consumer name instead of an application name
<maxb> leonardr: I feel your API change of changing the purpose of positional argument 0 is not appropriate
<maxb> I (speaking as an application author programming against the launchpadlibs currently available in released Ubuntu distributions) _am_ specifying a consumer name in this case
<maxb> The newer launchpadlib has chosen to reinterpret my api call in a different manner
<leonardr> maxb: can you explain why you want to specify a consumer name?
<maxb> It's unfriendly for an upgrade of launchpadlib to change the behaviour of existing APIs in this manner
<leonardr> maxb: the goal is to transparently migrate you from per-application credentials to desktop-wide credentials. do you have a reason for opting out of that?
<maxb> I feel uncomfortable about applications having behaviour "transparently" changed underneath them
<maxb> I most particularly do not want several different applications on my system to all request separate desktop integration tokens because they are all written to use per-app credentials_file paths
<maxb> Also, why can't I integrate my entire system to change non-private data only?
<maxb> (sorry, I'm sure you've heard this one before, I'm just trying to hit on all the things occurring to me from this walkthrough of the proposed new system)
<leonardr> maxb: "per-app credentials_file paths" -- i agree, which is why i originally ignored per-app credentials file paths. unfortunately, there's a legitimate use for them, so i had to add them back
<mok0> Why would subversion import to LP suddenly stop retrieving new revisions?
<leonardr> "why can't I integrate my entire system to change non-private data only" -- we considered that and rejected it as causing way too much confusion. you would create one "desktop-wide" token, and the first time an app needed to change private data you would get another browser open and have to upgrade that credential
<mok0> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mok0/coot/trunk
<leonardr> after this gets into ubuntu we will be going through the ubuntu applications that use launchpadlib and making sure they use the new system well
<maxb> leonardr: the kind of people who care about such things will *want* that re-auth to happen
<maxb> leonardr: And if you're planning to go through ubuntu apps anyway, that's even more rationale NOT to reorder the login_with parameters
<leonardr> maxb: the rationale for reordering the login_with parameters is for _new_ apps
<maxb> By doing so you change the behaviour of existing code. Personally I reckon that's not kind to people using your library *at all*, and barely acceptable
<leonardr> i want it to be _extremely difficult_ to do a non-system-wide integration except in the case where a system-wide integration is impossible (integrating another web site)
<maxb> Let me go over the api changes (will probably not be until the weekend), and write an email
<leonardr> maxb: i think you should talk to flacoste or lifeless. i have been going back and forth with developers on this for over a year
<Garo_> hello. I'm trying to find out where I can download the sources of the last revision in the trunk for this project? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~duplicity-team/duplicity/0.6-series/files
<Garo_> I'm propably just stupid, but I can't find anywhere the repository url nor any download links for the repository
<leonardr> the per-application credential system was broken and useless, and i don't feel a strong need to preserve backwards compatibility for it
<maxb> I think it works quite well.
<maxb> Moreover, I feel that for a library to change the behaviour of an API call in such a significant way is really quite evil.
<leonardr> maxb: just to be clear, we're talking about a system that shuttles the user through a complex process N times, for no more security benefit than doing the same thing 1 time
<leonardr> a process so complex that developers will go through almost any amount of work to hack around it
<maxb> mok0: That import looks fine to me.
<mok0> maxb, it's missing the last two
<maxb> Not according to "svn log -v http://coot.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ --limit 2" executed by me locally
<maxb> The returned revisions match the last two shown on the launchpad branch webpage
<mok0> maxb: what does "--limit 2" do?
<maxb> Just avoids retrieving the entire project history
<mok0> maxb, I checked out the repo and I get up to r3357
<mok0> maxb: but LP only has upto r3355
<maxb> mok0: svn revnums are global to the repository. For this project, r3356 and r3357 did not touch /trunk
<mok0> maxb, I am confused. So you are saying that the last 2 revs are not part of trunk?
<maxb> yes, exactly
<mok0> But if I check out trunk, I get r3357, that's weird
<maxb> mok0: Now run "svn info" in the checkout
<maxb> Take particular note of "Revision:" vs. "Last Changed Rev:"
<mok0> maxb: I hate svn
<maxb> hah :-)
<mok0> :-I
<maxb> It would be more friendly if svn printed the last changed rev of the root, not the revision, after a checkout/update/switch etc.
<mok0> maxb: indeed
<mok0> maxb: thanks for your help
<maxb> np
<mok0> Now, if bzr would only know about the svn revno
<maxb> it does
<mok0> maxb: ah! How so?
<maxb> bzr log should show it to you
<maxb> (if you have the bzr-svn plugin installed)
<maxb> If you don't, you can use bzr log --show-ids and note that the svn revno is the last part of the revision id, for a bzr-svn imported revision
<mok0> maxb: I don't,, I think
<mok0> Ah, yes, I see
<mok0> maxb, that is so cool, now I can extract the svn revision and get a correct name for my package
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> I've heard some rumors that launchpad is going to support .ts files (Qt's translation format) directly, without 3d-party tools for converting them to .po.
<d34df00d> Is that really planned?
<lifeless> d34df00d: I'm not aware of direct work going on to do that, but we do have pluggable input/output layers, so we probably can do it, or someone could submit a patch.
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Meths> lifeless: It's just dawned on me that the line spacing is huge on the revision pages, should they be using the same CSS as the code browsing?
<lifeless> Meths: url?
<leonardr> barry, mixed results from the launchpadlib test. i gave some code to maxb to run. he reported a problem with one of the deprecated methods.
<leonardr> i hosed my netbook upgrading it to natty, so i still can't test on my own
<barry> leonardr: ok.  please let me know if there's anything i can help with
<leonardr> barry: let me go back to the code and ask you to try some stuff out
<barry> k
<leonardr> barry: what happens when you run this code?
<leonardr> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<leonardr> Launchpad.get_token_and_login("foo", "staging")
<barry> leonardr: in natty, with the ppas, right?  i need to get my vm updated, sec...
<leonardr> barry: right
<Meths> lifeless: e.g. difference between http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/revision/12321 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/bootstrap.py
<leonardr> maxb, when you write up your comments on the change to launchpadlib, please keep in mind these two earlier emails from me, esp. if you haven't read them before
<leonardr> http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net/msg04664.html and http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net/msg04858.html
<leonardr> when we make these changes our policy is to talk them over with identified stakeholders (this was an unofficial policy before and it's official as of a couple weeks ago). right now the stakeholders are doctormo, james_w, thekorn, and poolie. if you want to self-identify as a stakeholder we'll include you as well
<lifeless> Meths: which is the one that is double spacing ?
<Meths> The revision view (first URL).
<lifeless> Meths: which bit is double spacing for you? [perhaps a screen shot with a circle where to look?]
<Meths> Any expanded file, i.e. any bit of code.
<Meths> Screenshot will just look like the other bug for code browsing except be on a different page.
<lifeless> Meths: well, the css is accessible
<lifeless> so I think we need a bug filed
<Meths> Okay
<flacoste> http://codeconf.com/
<james_w> hey, when looking at a ppa +packages, if a source was built from a recipe wouldn't it link to said recipe?
<james_w> ah, it does if you go to the binary build
<poolie> hello leonardr
<lifeless> james_w: if the source doesn't, perhaps file a bug?
<poolie> leonardr, i'm curious if you think i'm smoking toenails in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/711718
<james_w> one step ahead of you
<james_w> bug 712773
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 712773 in Launchpad itself "PPA +packages doesn't show recipes for source packages that were built from them" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712773
<poolie> maxb, what were you going to propose?
<james_w> and 712776 from filing that one
<lifeless> thats a dup
<lifeless> jml: should 712773 be in the 'must do' for the feature?
 * james_w files a bug on the dupe finder
<lifeless> james_w: that will be a dupe too
<leonardr> poolie, checking
<lifeless> james_w: the dupe finder works nearly like a regular search, all terms need to be present.
<lifeless> james_w: won't be addressed till the major search overhaul
<lifeless> james_w: when filing, only use the key elements, not an english description
<leonardr> poolie: yeah, that's fine. you're seeing status quo bias. some things are published as scoped collections because they're that way in the model, and some things aren't because we didn't put them in the model
<poolie> ok, and i'm correct in saying generally speaking, collections linked from the object are preferable?
<barry> leonardr, maxb: are ppas still off-line or something?
<leonardr> barry: no idea
<barry> apt-get update fails after add-apt-repository
<poolie> barry, how?
<poolie> and hi
<barry> poolie: hi
<barry> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main Sources
<barry>   404  Not Found
<barry> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages
<barry>   404  Not Found
<barry>  
<poolie> barry, often this means that ppa has no builds for natty
<poolie> i 'd check that first
 * barry checks
<barry> indeed, maxb's ppa doesn't have natty packages
<poolie> arguably this is a bug in ...something
<poolie> that it doesn't give you a more obvious message
<poolie> i also find it a bit unobvious that apt-add-repository doesn't apt-get update
<barry> agreed
<barry> leonardr: results of running the code:
<barry> >>> from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad
<barry> >>> Launchpad.get_token_and_login('foo', 'staging')
<barry> The authorization page:
<barry>  (https://staging.launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=vWVgVFQhmTvltPmmsXmb&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION)
<barry> should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize
<barry> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<barry>  
<barry> Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision...
<barry>  
<leonardr> barry: you get a browser open?
<barry> at that point though i killed it because i'm running on a command line interface
<barry> leonardr: no, because i was ssh'd in.   let me try again in a graphical login
<leonardr> barry: you could also have copied the url into some other browser
<lifeless> barry: not even w3m ?
<barry> lifeless: nope, just hangs
<barry> leonardr: in a graphical login, firefox opens up to login.staging.launchpad.net
<leonardr> barry: ok, authorize the token and see if it works
<barry> says: Sign in to Launchpad's staging environment
<leonardr> actually, i guess you should run 'print Launchpad.get_token_and_login(...).me.name'
<leonardr> so that yo'll actually do something with the resultig launchpad object
<barry> i land on a page that says "Not allowed here" but i am apparently logged into staging
<barry> and the python prompt is still hanging
<leonardr> barry: it's not hanging per se, it's periodically polling launchpad
<leonardr> barry: give me the url?
<barry> leonardr: it's a bit tricky as this is in a vm, but look at pastebin.ubuntu.com/562243
<leonardr> barry: you get the error "didn't say what kind of desktop it is..."?
<barry> leonardr: nope.  now, this is on natty with just my ppa, so hopefully it's testing what you want me to test
<leonardr> barry: ok, i'm confused about the page that says "not allowed here"
<leonardr> when you go to the url you pasted to me, where do you end up?
<barry> that's the url for the "not allowed here" page
<barry> which is where i end up after authenticating with the lp staging login service
<leonardr> barry: i see an exception with a traceback. do you?
<leonardr> and at the bottom of the traceback i see Consumer "foo" asked for desktop integration...
<barry> i don't see an exception, tho i see some warnings from NSPlugin Viewer (from ff i'm guessing).  and then "Running global cleanup code from study base classes."  Also from FF?
<barry> i can try C-c'ing python and doing it again
<leonardr> barry: i'm talking about an exception *in the web browser*
<leonardr> on the very page that also says "not allowed here"
<leonardr> a *launchpad* exception
<barry> leonardr: nope i don't see that
<barry> leonardr: the page just says:
<barry> Not allowed here (in bold)
<barry> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<barry> You are logged in as Barry Warsaw.
<leonardr> not sure why you don't get a traceback, but i'm pretty sure we're seeing the same page
<barry> leonardr: should i ctrl-C and try again?
<wgrant> leonardr: Only ~launchpad sees tracebacks.
<barry> and i think flacoste booted me from that a few weeks ago :)
<leonardr> that would explain it
<wgrant> Yup.
<leonardr> ok, we have a regression in at least one deprecated method
<leonardr> barry, how long do we have to fix this problem?
<barry> leonardr: natty alpha 2 just came out, and feature freeze is something like feb 24, so you have some time
<leonardr> ok. i will file a bug about this and work on it on monday
<barry> sounds good.  ping me for another test
<leonardr> flacoste, since i have to do another release anyway, i would also like to remove the keyring code. i feel bad about this because it was a lot of work, but nobody wants it, and everyone who is paranoid enough to benefit from it has an encrypted home directory
<poolie> flacoste, why do you want to remove it?
<flacoste> poolie: i don't, leonardr wants
<poolie> s///
<leonardr> poolie:
<leonardr> poolie: i don't think its benefits outweigh the additional complexity
<poolie> istm gui clients will almost certainly want to use this,
<poolie> and it's better to have it in the base library than to have N slightly different implementations of it
<poolie> as is tending to happen at the moment with similar features
<leonardr> gui clients will want to use login_with()
<poolie> but, perhaps we should be more precise about which feature we're discussing
<leonardr> poolie: good idea
<poolie> i think lplib ought to have a way for a client to say "log me in, getting/putting the credentials in the keyring"
<leonardr> currently the desktop-wide credential is stored in the keyring/kde wallet
<leonardr> i propose storing the desktop-wide credential in a file on disk, instead
<poolie> what's the api to get the desktop-wide credential now?
<leonardr> i think lplib ought to allow a client to say "log me in, reusing credentials if possible, getting new ones if necessary"
<poolie> btw can i suggest you post about this to the list and the stakeholders before doing anything drastic?
<leonardr> sure
<leonardr> there is no api to "get the desktop-wide credential"
<leonardr> there is an api to "log in"
<leonardr> the caller should not have to know *anything* about credentials, desktop-wide or otherwise
<leonardr> i don't consider this a change that affects the third-party developer or the typical end-user at all
<poolie> well, it does affect people
<poolie> s//developers and users
<poolie> because it changes the behaviour of the app, and that's likely to generate user support requests and change the way they need to be answered
<leonardr> ok, let's talk about that
<poolie> so, i think telling people when you change behaviour is a pretty good idea
<leonardr> in my experience "file on disk" is a lot more reliable than the gnome keyring
<leonardr> eg. i had to find a workaround to make the keyring work over x forwarding
<poolie> mm
<poolie> that's probably true
<poolie> that it's more reliable, i mean
<leonardr> we went with the keyring because it was a desktop standard
<leonardr> and that's the leading argument for it imo
<leonardr> but on an absolute scale, it's not that great
<poolie> i do also agree with you that generally we should be assuming that people have encrypted home directories
<poolie> if they care at all
<leonardr> barry: btw, judging from my experience today, i'm +1 on putting the python-keyring update into natty
<poolie> leonardr, i wonder if it would be good to have a wiki page or something stating what the recommended approach is and what the options are
<poolie> for app authors or users
<poolie> like just saying:
<poolie> - for desktop apps, we will normally give just one token per user and computer
<poolie> and this will be stored mode 0600 but unencrypted in blah blah
<poolie> - and if you want a per-app token, do X
<barry> leonardr: okay. i'll work with debian to get the update there and then request a sync to natty.  in the meantime it's in my ppa
<poolie> - and if you want to use the keyring, do Y
<poolie> maybe this already exists, for all i know
<poolie> what do you think?
<leonardr> poolie: what you describe is close to an existing document
<leonardr> https://help.launchpad.net/API/ThirdPartyIntegration
<leonardr> but, i think it's a mistake to think thoughts like "if you want to use the keyring"
<leonardr> there are three use cases:
<leonardr> 1. desktop use case
<leonardr> 2. headless server use case
<leonardr> 3. website integration use case
<poolie> you're right, thinking in terms of cases like that is better
<leonardr> for #1, we have decided to use the keyring. we may decide to switch to an unencrypted file. either way, the developer goes with what we chose without seeing a difference
<leonardr> the api is the same
<poolie> i suppose i wonder whether users are really happy having just one token per home directory
<poolie> so, i should ask, why would they not be?
<leonardr> yeah, they're certainly not happy with more than one token
<poolie> as we discussed previously, there is not a great deal of process isolation such that they would want to be running untrusted apps
<poolie> but...
<leonardr> but there is no way to partition the tokens. it's simply not possible
<poolie> 1- perhaps they're *accustomed* to seeing apps ask before doing stuff to launchpad and it will be weird, until they reacclimatize, to see it just work
<poolie> 2- i guess the initial token needs to get full access?
<poolie> so you can partition the tokens by having several named by app, but it you can't _securely_ partition them
<leonardr> yeah
<poolie> gnome-keyring probably comes closest to that
<leonardr> it's security theater
<poolie> hey, it works for uncle sam, it can work for you too :)
<leonardr> thumper: i need to work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/712808, that's my project for monday
<poolie> leonardr, does the server still get the app name for logging/statistical purposes?
<leonardr> poolie: yes, the app name is still sent in the User-Agent string
<poolie> and that's still passed to the login function?
<leonardr> yes
<poolie> so we could, potentially, split up the tokens further down the road
<leonardr> yeah, but that looks like it will require magic computers
<poolie> if someone thinks it's worthwhile
<poolie> :)
<poolie> cool
<wgrant> Magic computers?
<poolie> what about apps that want to do security-sensitive stuff with short-lived tokens?
<poolie> they'll still open a web browser to confirm it?
<poolie> wgrant, magic computers that protect you against hostile code running in your own uid
<poolie> hostile local apps
<wgrant> poolie: Just needs non-sucky OSes.
<poolie> yep
<poolie> it's not impossible
<leonardr> poolie: we have a plan for short-lived/single-use tokens that have powers above and beyond what a normal token can do
<leonardr> for quickly
<leonardr> these tokens will probably not be cached at all, and you'll get them using some method other than login_with. i don't remember the details, if there even are any details
<poolie> ok
<poolie> so what's the story for (2), servers?
<leonardr> the credentials_file argument
<leonardr> you pass in a path and it uses that instead of the keyring (or, instead of the standard path, should we get rid of keyring)
<poolie> so the application controls the location, and you get a per-application token
<poolie> cool, thanks for taking the time to explain it
<leonardr> sure
<poolie> that sounds good to me
<poolie> perhaps we can leave the keyring glue in but turn it off by default if it causes trouble?
<leonardr> poolie: i suggested that and barry said it wold cause bitrot
<leonardr> which is true enough
<poolie> it may
<leonardr> and we don't really have any way for an end-user to signal that they would rather their credential be stored in the keyring
<leonardr> i was really frustrated with the keyring earlier which is why i had this thought, but i think we've resolved the major problems
<leonardr> and as keyring improves we'll reap the benefits rather than going off and doing our own thing
<leonardr> so, i think i'm ok with leaving it... but ask me again on monday
<poolie> :)
<poolie> i do think a brief note just about where you're heading would be good
<poolie> it's a good plan
<leonardr> ok, another thing for monday
#launchpad 2011-02-04
 * yofel hugs jelmer
<yofel> thanks for fixing the bzr memory bug!
<wildfire> I'm uploading to a ppa (lp.net/~wildfire/+archive/yate) - and the first email I had back indicated an error (I uploaded a binary rather than source) but my subsequent uploads have not resulted in any email back at all. Any hints on how to debug / what to do next?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> there is a wiki page
<lifeless> wgrant: wants the ppa upload debug page?
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<wgrant> wildfire: The problem is that your OpenPGP key is not registered with your Launchpad account.
<persia> For those of you who have listened to me complain about bzr being slow with launchpad, and helped me find ways to make it less incredibly painful, I just want to let you know that I've been using git today against a variety of hosts, and find that I miss bzr's ability to get source in a timely fashion.  Thanks for all the work to make it faster!
<lifeless> persia: nice
<MostAwesomeDude> Howdy. I'm havin' fun with PPAs.
<MostAwesomeDude> I have two source packages with strange licenses. One is PD, and another is MIT/X11. What's the appropriate license to pick for those?
<wgrant> MostAwesomeDude: Pikcing for what?
<wgrant> debian/copyright?
<MostAwesomeDude> Yeah.
<MostAwesomeDude> Out of the choices, BSD is pretty close, but I didn't want to "round up" to the next license.
<lifeless> MostAwesomeDude: for both, you need to include the licence inline
<wgrant> For debian/copyright you can paste the license text there.. you don't have to select one from common-licenses.
<MostAwesomeDude> Oh, okay.
<lifeless> neither PD nor MIT/X11 are in common-licenses
<MostAwesomeDude> Okay. And of course both of those are PPA-friendly, right? I figure that MIT's fine, but I wasn't sure about PD.
 * persia murmurs vaguely about the meaning of "public domain" in France
<micahg> by the way, where can I report bugs about the wiki on dev.launchpad.net (rendering, not content)
<wgrant> As persia says, the global status of PD is, uh, not optimal.
<wgrant> But it is generally considered OK for PPAs.
<MostAwesomeDude> I'm well-aware that PD is a legally dubious thing in many countries, but I can't really change it.
<persia> Indeed.  It's often worth a gentle discussion with upstream.  In most cases, ISC or WTFPL is considered an acceptable dual-licensing arrangement for works released "into the public domain".
<persia> But nothing that can be actively done when receiving the work
<persia> (although, technically, I suppose one could relicense public domain works if one added "front matter" and then claimed copyright on the compound work, but that gets messy and jurisdiction dependent, and is mostly useless anyway)
<MostAwesomeDude> I *am* upstream for this package, these days, but I don't want to relicense until after I've finished some significant restructuring work.
<persia> Ah, that's even better :)  If you're thinking PD, I recommend investigating ISC and WTFPL: one of those two is sure to meet your goals.
<MostAwesomeDude> I'm familiar with ISC. It would be just fine.
<MostAwesomeDude> The other package should stay MIT/X11, since it follows the original spirit. :3
<MostAwesomeDude> Woot, success! Thanks, guys. Now to dh_make the other one.
<MostAwesomeDude> Hm. What's the correct section for an app written in Python, but that is a server? Should its package name start with "python-"?
<poolie> normally python-* is just for libraries
<MostAwesomeDude> Ah. Well, the name "bravo" appears unused, so I'll roll with that. It should just go with all the servers, then?
<lifeless> if its important by other python code on the system, python-*; if it also has a front end script, consider two binary packages.
<wildfire> wgrant: how do you know this?
<wildfire> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~wildfire - has my key listed already
<wgrant> wildfire: I checked the upload processor's log file.
<wildfire> wgrant: hmm
<wgrant> You signed the package with 7BFB2396B1F1454F82EAACEF1C9FDFB760260AF7
<wildfire> ok, I'll try again - and ensure I've selected the right key
<poolie> hello wildfire
<wildfire> poolie: hey martin
<wildfire> back in Sydney?
<poolie> yes; you?
<wildfire> yup, leave on Tuesday
<wildfire> have been back for a few weeks actually
<poolie> oh, ok
<poolie> we could have lunch or something if you have time
<wildfire> hmm - what are you up to tomorrow?
<wildfire> wgrant: seems to be accepted now - thanks for checking
<wgrant> wildfire: Great.
<wildfire> poolie: I'm meeting malcolm at the red oak tomorrow
<MostAwesomeDude> Woot, success! Thanks, guys.
<tjaalton> morning! i've got an issue with the launchpad list email going to the preferred email account though I've set a list to use another account
<janimo> what is the "List commented bugs" link showing in a user's LP bug page?
<janimo> I'd like to clean up my bugs list to only contain things I am currently interested in, but old open bugs which I did not open or are subscibed too are stil shown to me
<persia> The list commented bugs contains all the bugs you ever touched: it's non-editable.
<persia> You can change subscription for bugs to which you are directly subscribed, and change structural subscriptions (e.g. package subscriptions) for packages that no longer interest you.
<janimo> persia, I am sure I have touched more than 82 bugs, hence the list looks almost random
<janimo> persia, I have no package subs, but I still get xfce/xubuntu related bugs there
<janimo> hmm I guess it only shows open bugs
<janimo> thats's why it is 82
<janimo> also if I open a bug, then an also affects link is set, then even if mine is close in ubuntu, the bug is shown until that other project (which may not be actively maitained) fixes it too
<persia> Yes, there's no way to make the bug go away until all tasks are closed unless you intentionally unsubscribe.
<persia> Which gets annoying in the case of structural subscriptions.
<janimo> persia, but I am not subscribed directly
<persia> Commented Bugs shows only 66 for me, but maybe I can't see some of yours :)
<janimo> that is why I feel I cannot make these go away at all
 * persia picks bug 65556 at random
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 65556 in thunar "wrong text on Bulk Rename" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65556
<janimo> persia, right only 66
<janimo> those make up the bulk of all related bugs. I was on that poage and misquted the number
 * janimo would love to have overlooked a way to get rid of the unwanted bugs
<persia> Hrm.  I've no idea for the sample bug I picked.  I can't see how or why you are subscribed.
<janimo> persia, unfortunatley it is the same for many of those bugs - at one point I was subscribed to all xfce/xubuntu ones
<janimo> shall I ask on the lp ml?
<persia> Someone more knowledgeable will probably comment soon.
<persia> If nobody does, prod the help contact next time one is listed in the /topic (there is one listed for some random 40 hours each week, depending on timezones).
<persia> If that doesn't work, or you don't want to wait, file an answer at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<janimo> persia, ok thank you
<persia> Good luck.
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<janimo> bac, hi
<bac> hi JanC
<bac> sorry janc, hi janimo
<janimo> bac, do you have scrollback? If not I'll paste here my questin again :)
 * bac looks
<janimo> luckily the channle was quiet since I had written
<bac> janimo: what is your LP id?
<janimo> jani
<janimo> bac, I have since made a few bugs invalid, and unsubscribed from those I could, but still there are a few (xfce mostly) I can't do anyting about
<bac> janimo: so you are getting mail for the bugs listed in "List commented bugs" even though you are not subscribed?
<janimo> bac, I don;think I get mails, some are not touched by anyone for 2-3 years
<janimo> but they show up in my default bug page, making the ones that I care about harder to locate
<bac> janimo: ok, so your "List related bugs" shows old bugs you commented on but are no longer interested in.  is that right?
<janimo> yes
<janimo> the default page https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jani
<janimo> if the default page would be list subscribed or assigned it would be a good workaround
<bac> janimo: the "list related bugs" is a superset of all of the other bug lists, like subscribed, commented, etc
<bac> janimo: it is the default shown for an individual, ATM and is not configurable
<janimo> bac, so what I see is notmal behaviour? ok then
<janimo> thank you
<bac> so, i think if it isn't showing the info you need, you'll need to select the list you are interested in, such as 'subscribed' or 'reported'
<janimo> I would have expected the default to be a smaller set - assigned for instance
<janimo> ok
<bac> janimo: you can make a strong argument for that!
<bac> janimo: please open a bug if you think the behavior is wrong or confusing.
<janimo> I will (although I unsubed from about 4-5 LP bugs I opened in the past 5 years since there was no action on them)
<janimo> bac, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/713092
<bac> janimo: my squad is doing a big rework of how subscriptions work, so look for more control in the future.
<janimo> bac, great
<janimo> any cleaning and pruning of the bug lists help
 * janimo grumbles at also-affects which creates duplicates and sticks along even if in the original project there's a Fix released
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> can someone unset the bzr branch from https://code.launchpad.net/libktorrent/trunk
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/libktorrent/master is the new trunk
<jelmer> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> jelmer: omg ... i need to buy you a beer dude
<jelmer> shadeslayer: heh
<jelmer> shadeslayer: are you going to be at FOSDEM ? >-)
<shadeslayer> no seriously ... :P
<shadeslayer> too far :(
<shadeslayer> jelmer: why didn't you come to UDS N?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: I was at a different conference at the time.
<jelmer> shadeslayer: Whereabouts are you based?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jelmer: Gurgaon, India
<jelmer> ah
<shadeslayer> jelmer: thanks to you fixing that mem bug, we can automate more builds, instead of having to upload them manually ;)
<yofel> well, now we only have 2 recipes that don't work for LP reasons, well, one works randomly
<shadeslayer> jelmer: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/master << same thing for ktorrent too
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/trunk
<bcurtiswx_> just running an idea by to ya'll.  How hard would it be to see the bug status and importance in bug e-mails.  I see this being important, as if i'm reading through a backlog of bug mail, if I notice a response of a bug thats already in a triaged state and I see the response adds nothing I can just delete the email.  This way I don't have to go into the bug report to check this out
<brov> hello
<brov> how much time will take a review of SVN import ?
<bcurtiswx_> for example as well, i get bug mail from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/papyon/+bug/631428 where empathy is in an invalid state and other packages have been assigned.  these type of bug mails i can ignore and don't want to load the launchpad page for it
<brov> (I registered a branch and trying to import from SVN and it says 'pending review')
<maxb> brov: There's no set schedule, however, if you mention you're waiting in here, it tends to happen quickly. If you don't, it can take several days
 * maxb reviews brov's import
<brov> ok, thanks
<maxb> brov: The url needs to be one to a specific branch in the svn repo, not the repo root. I guess you want the trunk?
<brov> yeah
<brov> I'd like to add /branch/Rewrite as well, but wiki says it's not possible atm :D
<maxb> it does?
<brov> yep
<brov> a sec
<maxb> Actually, bzr-svn may have problems understanding that it's a branch, because it's named wrongly
<maxb> Standard svn convention says it should be /branches/ not /branch/
<brov> https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<brov> "At the moment the service is restricted to tracking only the main branch of each project. "
<brov> well, if it is possible then I could (in theory) give it a direct url to that branch, right?
<maxb> Yes, but it may not understand what to do with it
<brov> hmm, renaming 'branch' to 'branches' will do the job? :D
<brov> will it be imported as well?
<maxb> It should, and will assist people who are used to the standard conventions too.
<brov> ok, renaming that folder then
<brov> maxb: ok, renamed
<maxb> I have rewritten the sentence that said "At the moment the service is restricted to tracking only the main branch of each project. "
<shadeslayer> could someone set https://code.launchpad.net/ktorrent/trunk to point to https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/master
<shadeslayer> so that i can delete https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/trunk
<maxb> brov: Unfortunately there's a problem with importing from SourceForge at the moment, because they seem to be using an invalid or odd SSL certificate
<shadeslayer> oh perfect for my test case ^^
<brov> well, they use *.svn.sourceforge.net
<shadeslayer> maxb: just for the imports?
<shadeslayer> or the whole site?
<maxb> brov: you will need to individually request the import of the branch too, if you want it
<brov> not *.svn.sf.net
<brov> so that's why I gave full url
<maxb> shadeslayer: imports. svn does not like the certificate
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ok ... night all ... cya tomorrow
<brov> maxb: can I request just /branches ?
<maxb> no, only actual branches. - so, /branches/Rewrite
<brov> kk
<brov> ty
<brov> requesting then
<brov> :D
<brov> hmm
<brov> ok, requested
<brov> I'm wondering if it will work with svn:// style url...
<brov> it seems that sf does not support svnserve ...
<brov> maxb: their cert _seems_ to be ok...
<lifeless> brov: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/ticket/17134
<brov> well, yeah
<brov> I forgot I imported it some time ago:D
<brov> maxb: can you change the url scheme to http:// and try again?
<maxb> I did, it failed.
<maxb> SF have very low timeouts on their http non-ssl connections which break the imports that way too
<brov> hmm
<brov> so shitty sf :P
<brov> can't you import their cert manually? at least until they will fix it
<brov> anyway, thanks for an assistance, maxb
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<brov> maxb: still around?
<maxb> hi
<brov> the other member of the project asked sf staff about it
<brov> and sf has certs updated
<brov> (at least they said so)
<maxb> Doesn't look like it to me
<brov> <burley-sf> you should have launchpad fix it
<brov> <burley-sf> we updated certs
<maxb> brov: "updated" can mean many things. Apparently here it does not mean "fixed"
<maxb> Where is this conversation going on?
<brov> #sourceforge
<brov> on freenode
<brov> dumb...
<lifeless> frontline support & its the weekend
<lifeless> I rather suspect sourceforge had their hand forced by the attack
<lifeless> and testing they might normally have done got skipped/fastttracked
<brov> well, that guy was right saying that could be done on lp end
<brov> but... they must update their end as well
<smokex> it is rediculous to have to work around it
<lifeless> so, it would be insecure to accept certs that the ssl stack is rejecting
<brov> yeah
<brov> aggreed
<lifeless> I don't think we'll do that, not as a general policy
<smokex> oh we have channels here btw brov :)
<brov> one more thing like this dumb answer
<smokex> our group isn't officially registered with freenode though
<brov> and I'm moving our project to lp
#launchpad 2011-02-05
<shadeslayer> hi, will it be possible to get xz compression for source tarballs in PPA's?
<jelmer> shadeslayer: hi
<jelmer> shadeslayer: there's an open bug with a fix for that IIRC, it's just waiting for some deployment issues to be sorted out
<wgrant> It requires some changes to Lucid's dpkg, I believe :(
<wgrant> Ah, actually, I think the existing fix was for xz in binaries, not source tarballs.
<wgrant> I guess we should do xz sources soon, given that squeeze is almost upon us.
<jelmer> wgrant: I thought Colin's branch added source support?
<jelmer> ah, no.. you're right. it's for binary packages
<wgrant> jelmer: xz source support is basically just a regex change, though.
<wgrant> A bit simpler :)
<brov> hello
<brov> maxb: around?
<brov> anyone from the staff around?
<jelmer> brov: brov hi
<smokex> hi brov and I work on the same project, jelmer
<jelmer> hi smokex
<brov> jelmer: can you at least temporarily fix sf imports?
<brov> hi jelmer ;)
<smokex> we were wondering if anyone has worked out how to get repos from sourceforge after new cert change
<brov> by just accepting sf svn cert
<brov> if you do for example 'svn ls https://quazaa.svn.sourceforge.net'
<brov> it will complain
<jelmer> have you seen http://blog.launchpad.net/general/sourceforge-code-imports-are-disabled ?
<brov> yeah I've seen thins
<brov> this*
<brov> but it could be fixed on lp side at least temporarily
<brov> sf doesn't want to cooperate as far as I heard...
<brov> I complained to them few times about this issue
<brov> :D
<jelmer> brov: it's a known issue on their side: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/ticket/17134
<brov> yea
<jelmer> brov: you can work around it locally if you have bzrsvn installed
<brov> how much time it could take to install correct one?
<brov> 10 minutes?
<brov> jelmer: I want to mirror sf repo on lp
<brov> maybe later move the whole project to lp
<smokex> I wonder if our git repo is updated
<brov> bzr seems to be better choice smokex
<smokex> k
<brov> is it that hard to press 'p' on lp side, jelmer? :D
<jelmer> brov: FWIW I'm not a launchpad administrator so I can't help, I'm just upstream for bzr-svn/bzr
<brov> I know that should work without any intervention...
<maxb> Furthermore, yes, it's very hard to press 'p' once for every single different sourceforge project that launchpad imports from
<brov> maxb: IIRC it has to be done ONCE
<maxb> no
<maxb> once per project
<maxb> I tested this
<brov> hmm
<smokex> ouch
<brov> I can help you with pressing 'p' then :D
<maxb> SourceForge really ought to be capable of fixing this on Monday, I would hope.
<brov> maxb: what about 'svn --trust-server-cert --non-interactive'?
<maxb> The point is moot anyway, by the time a non-kludgy solution could be prepared and rolled out properly. SourceForge ought to have fixed this.
<brov> could it be done for sf specifically?
<brov> I know it's not "right" solution, but...
<brov> we are not only ones who have such issue
<maxb> I should point out at this juncture that I'm not a Canonical employee, just an interested member of the wider Launchpad community.
<brov> kk
<brov> now all clear :D
<brov> I thought you are
<brov> :D
<shadeslayer> jelmer: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63609997/buildlog.txt.gz << poke :(
<linuxtech> Hi, any launchpad admins on here today?
<linuxtech> According to the page at help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation jcsackett is on dudy, but I don't see him logged in now.
<maxb> linuxtech: I believe that only applies to week days
<MTecknology> holy crap...  PPA build status:  amd64 16 1013 jobs (13 hours)
<maxb> MTecknology: yes, but it's a rebuild archive executing at lower priority than standard PPA uploads
<MTecknology> oh
<linuxtech> OK, I had sent an email to one of the Canonical people got a reply already. less than an hour too, Thanks!
<MTecknology> maxb: Is there any way to know that without asking about it here?
<maxb> Well, you can spot that something you uploaded recently has an estimated wait time much less than that
<MTecknology> ok- thanks :)
<maxb> or, you can spot that some of the stuff currently building on PPA builders at https://launchpad.net/builders doesn't have the usual [person/ppa] suffix
<shadeslayer> ^^ they have a archive-rebuild in their descriptions somewhere
<d34df00d> Hi!
<d34df00d> For which architectures packages are built in PPA?
<d34df00d> Seems like x86 and amd64 only, but the list in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qxmpp, for example, makes me a bit confused.
<lifeless> we only have secure builders for x86 and amd64
<lifeless> so thats all that regular PPAs build for
<lifeless> the qxmpp page you linked to is in Ubuntu itself, not a PPA.
<lifeless> so it builds on regular hardware, rather than in the virtual machine environments PPAs use.
<d34df00d> Ah, I get it.
<d34df00d> Thanks for clarifying things.
<shadeslayer> any ETA on a new release of the bzr-svn plguin?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-svn/+bug/638492 << Need that bug fixed
<elv> hi, how i can copy a package from ubuntu primary archive to my ppa?
<elv> i saw a package marked "Copied from ubuntu natty in Primary Archive for Ubuntu"...but i didn't understand how is possible.
<elv> anyone can explain?
<bcurtiswx> https://launchpad.net/~verhansa  spamming my bugs
<bcurtiswx> bug #606609
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 606609 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) "telepathy-haze segfault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606609
<bcurtiswx> forexample
<elv> have look at this for example: https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodic-testing/+sourcepub/1485246/+listing-archive-extra
<elv> gosh anyone can help?
<james_w> bcurtiswx, if you would file using https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion then an admin will be able to act on that on Monday
<james_w> elv, I think that's only possible using the API
<elv> james_w: can you give me an example?
<james_w> elv, I don't know where you would find one
<elv> :-(
<james_w> elv, if you get your PPA object, then call syncSource on it that should do the cop
<james_w> y
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive
<elv> thanks i could write to that ppa manteiner askig him how
<yofel> is there a reason why launchpad tells me about *successful* recipe builds? "[recipe build #18850] of ~scribus scribus-daily in natty:	Successfully built" for example
<lifeless> theres a bug open to stop that
<lifeless> recipes are still beta
<lifeless> we're fine tuning the behaviours
<MTecknology> What was the tool for uploading a package to a ppa with the ~natty/~lucid/~etc tags?
<james_w> MTecknology, autoppa
<MTecknology> james_w: thanks!
<james_w> MTecknology, recipes can do that too now :-)
<MTecknology> james_w: except for quilt; but that bug seems to be making a lot of progress :)
<james_w> MTecknology, indeed. I think it may even have been rolled out?
<MTecknology> james_w: heh.. this thing is starting to seem like a bit of a pain in the butt..
#launchpad 2011-02-06
<micahg> lifeless: are we still expecting timeouts on distro bugs pages?
<lifeless> micahg: searching - yes, see my thread on ubuntu-devel
<lifeless> micahg: on specific bug pages, if they have lots of messages, yes, or lots of tasks I htink is the other wone
<micahg> ah, ok, yeah, I remember reading that, just wanted to make sure
<lifeless> look for BugTask:+index on the https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=timeout list
<lifeless> ok, ciao for now
<micahg> lifeless: have a good evening
<nigelb> `39
<andol> Best way to report these kinds of spam accounts? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/604110/comments/8
<tsimpson> usually on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tumbleweed> spam: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rbot/+bug/604102/comments/5
<jelmer> shadeslayer: that's a recent build?
<shadeslayer> jelmer: yep
<shadeslayer> after the supposed memory bug was fixed
<jelmer> shadeslayer: well, that particular build now works
<jelmer> shadeslayer: the fact that bzr uses too much memory is not really a single bug, it's got multiple causes
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jelmer: you're at FOSSDEM right?
<shadeslayer> s/FOSSDEM/FOSDEM
<shadeslayer> jelmer: so i just request another build of the recipe?
<shadeslayer> jelmer: also ... find fosdemlogger ... at FOSDEM ... he has beer for you :P
<fosdemlogger> first I need to convince the KDE e.V. treasurer to pay for it :P
<jelmer> shadeslayer: it's worth a shot
<jelmer> shadeslayer: if not, please file another bug
<jelmer> I'm very sure we have fixed *a* bzr memory usage bug, but there are more things that could be improved.
<shadeslayer> will do
<jelmer> fosdemlogger: whereabouts are you?
<jelmer> The beer event was enough beer for me, but it'd be great to say hi and connect a face to a name.
<fosdemlogger> jelmer: you only get to say hi if I get to get a beer :P
<jelmer> hmm :)
 * fosdemlogger is sitting in front of the gnome both on a bench
<fosdemlogger> gnome 3 is all sorts of blue and black :D
<jelmer> heh, I'm ~10 meter away from you then :)
<jelmer> see you in a bigt.
<jelmer> *bit
<maemologger> Meh. Laptop out of beattery
<jelmer> argh
<maemologger> jelmer: where are you ill come find you after a talk i need to sit in on
<jelmer> maemologger: I'm currently near the info desk
<jelmer> I'm roaming about though, will try to be on IRC
<maemologger> Ok, i'll ping you :)
<jelmer> maemologger: around what time will that be?
<maemologger> 45 minutes from now
<maemologger> jelmer: ping
<jelmer> maemologger: ponggg
<maemologger> jelmer: where are you?
<jelmer> I'm currently sitting outside, in front of the sncak stands
<maemologger> I'll bring beer ;)
<jelmer> \o/
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | On-call help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Raydiation> hi some visual feedback for ppas would be nice
<Raydiation> if package is building/key is being generated
<thumper> Raydiation: I'm pretty sure there is some feedback somewhere
<lifeless> the package list shows a gear symbol beside packages that are building
<Raydiation> lifeless: ah ok, but on first upload theres none
<Raydiation> btw i dont see any info about generating keys on https://launchpad.net/~bernhard-posselt/+archive/laudio-ppa
<thumper> Raydiation: what about https://launchpad.net/~bernhard-posselt/+archive/laudio-ppa/+packages
<thumper> from the "View package details" link
<thumper> I'm pretty sure that shows things building when they are
<Raydiation> ah ok, maybe ive overseen the building
<Raydiation> the key does autogenerate after first upload right?
<thumper> that I don't know, sorry
#launchpad 2012-01-30
<s9iper1> hey is there a problem with karma in launchpad i guess it not updating
<s9iper1> ?
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Alan502> Hello, I've been trying to commit some changes to a project but I keep getting this error: bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-64962512:///%2Bbranch/classlink/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport can somebody help me?
<rick_h> sure Alan502 let's take a peek
<Alan502> aha
<rick_h> good news?
<jelmer>  /win goto #randomdata
<jelmer> argh, sorry
<nigelb> o_O
<smoser> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/files/head:/cloudinit/CloudConfig/?file_id=ec2init-20090626114035-y5ugjs1e6jkk7iid-1
<smoser> that is giving me a infinite redirect (i think) something ticking off firefox at least.
<rick_h> smoser: working in both FF and chrome here
 * rick_h checks the headers going by
<smoser> ah. wait. click on cc_resizefs.py (i dont know if the others do it also)
<rick_h> smoser: ah ok, yea that's hitting a redirect loop in both
<rick_h> smoser: clear the query string (everything after the ?) for now and that loads
<rick_h> smoser: looks like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/770008
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 770008 in loggerhead "Redirect loop when viewing file" [Critical,Triaged]
<flacoste> bigjools: what do I need to do to open the q and r series for Ubuntu? is this documented anywhere on the wiki?
<bigjools> flacoste: AFAIK just register new series, I don't know if it's documented (other than the new release cycle one)
<flacoste> bigjools: that's it?
<flacoste> bigjools: nothing to do to enable upload or translation for them?
<flacoste> or that only comes later once they become the active development series
<bigjools> flacoste: only later
<bigjools> we don't allow uploads until the series is initialized
<deryck> rick_h, sorry, I should have taken IRC by now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: np
<psusi> bug #923374 was changed to confirmed by launchpad janitor because it affects multiple users... only it doesn't. what gives?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 923374 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Windows XP boot.ini deleted by Ubuntu update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923374
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<deryck> psusi, was the second bug task confirmed already?  Perhaps that's why it was marked confirmed.
<AlanBell> hi flacoste http://people.canonical.com/~flacoste/launchpad-api-doc.html appears to have gone, and the launchpad API documentation references it
<AlanBell> links on this page https://help.launchpad.net/API/Hacking in the reference documentation section
<psusi> deryck: nope, the janitor set them both to confirme
<flacoste> AlanBell: thanks, i'll fix that, the new URL is https://launchpad.net/+apidoc
<AlanBell> cool, I found that
<deryck> psusi, hmmm, yeah, looking more closely now I can't see why it would have marked it confirmed.  Can you file a bug?
<psusi> deryck: sure
<deryck> psusi, thanks!
<Forage> about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186189
<Forage> I still can't upload new packages to launchpad
<Forage> for some reason it gets rejected because my e-mail address is considered invalid
<Forage> which it is not
<Forage> could you please have a look at it?
<lamalex> can someone help me figure out why my recipe builds aare failing? the build logs are bzr looking crashes, not build failures as such
<lamalex> wgrant, ping! i need some daily builds/recipes help
<lamalex> thumper told me to ping you
<wgrant> lamalex: But his team implemented daily builds, not me :(
<wgrant> What's up?
<lamalex> haha :P
<thumper> wgrant: it is a packing issue
<thumper> wgrant: and you know I don't know anything about that :)
<lamalex> wgrant, something is wrong with my recipe, it seems to be failing before it even gets to the building steps. could you help me? https://code.launchpad.net/~alexlauni/+recipe/compiz-core-daily
<wgrant> Ah, format 0.4 :)
<wgrant> They're broken at the moment; there's an RT about upgrading python-debian on the builders to fix it.
<wgrant> Forage: What's the Maintainer line in your changes file?
<lamalex> wgrant, change to 3?
<wgrant> I think that should work, yes.
<lamalex> heh
<lamalex> nice
<lamalex> love/hate those simple fixes
<thumper> wgrant: ummm...
<thumper> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/compiz-testing
<thumper> wgrant: why does it say a newer version is available?
<wgrant> thumper: primary > ppa
<thumper> is 0.9.7.1-2971~testingppa0~precise1 < 0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu8
<thumper> wgrant: because that is what it links to
<wgrant> thumper: No it's not.
<wgrant> It links to 1:0.9.6+bzr20110929-0ubuntu8
<thumper> ok, so what is the 1: ?
<wgrant> Here we see the legendary Debian Epoch in its native habitat.
<StevenK> Hahaa
<thumper> ?!
<lamalex> wgrant, so should i change my deb-version to 1:
<lamalex> and then the version?
<wgrant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<StevenK> thumper: Epoch is "This is greater than everything else, because oh crap the next version happens to be lower"
<wgrant> But roughly, yes.
<lamalex> hahaha
<thumper> wgrant: so where should lamalex change it?
<lamalex> thumper, i got it
<lamalex> i just need to update my recipe deb-version
<thumper> lamalex: wgrant was also pointing to some control fields, so I was wondering if it also needed changing there
<lamalex> ah yeah maybe
<wgrant> thumper: There shouldn't be any relevant control fields.
<thumper> oh, ok
#launchpad 2012-01-31
<tumbleweed> SPAM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/602676/comments/6
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 602676 in abe (Ubuntu) "Description: Abe's Amazing Adventure" [Low,Fix released]
<tumbleweed> and another: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/519577/comments/24
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 519577 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "package oss4-dkms 4.2-build2002-2 failed to install/upgrade: oss4 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Fix released]
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<adeuring> tumbleweed: thanks for leting us know!
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: taking over, thanks
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks!
<scott__> hi all
<scott__> i'm having some trouble using launchpad.
<rick_h> what's up scott__ ?
<scott__> I'm seeing what I believe to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/597895 in oneiric
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 597895 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Natty) "X crashes on key press" [Medium,Fix released]
<scott__> how can I open the bug on oneiric?
<scott__> for example I've tried 'also affects project' and 'also affects distribution' but I can't seem to figure out how to re-open this bug on the oneiric package (I think it's a regression)
<rick_h> looking
<rick_h> adeuring: do you know how we could do this? I'm not seeing a way to attach to a series
<ts2> you need to be a bug contact (right?)
<rick_h> ts2: yea not sure, I've never done that and not seeing hte option on my end
<rick_h> scott__: I am tempted to say that since this was marked fixed release that the best route might just be to file a new bug and start the process with your debug data
<scott__> ah, okay.
<rick_h> scott__: and if it does end up being this exact issue, it can be marked a dupe and tied back from the people that handle the bug
<ts2> well I don't see the option either, but I do on one of the projects I am the driver/bug supervisor
<rick_h> ts2: ok, thanks
<rick_h> scott__: yea, I'd go with a new bug because if it ends up being different you want to have the overlap anyway
<scott__> that's fine, I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious
<scott__> thanks for the help! :-D
<rick_h> you can reference this bug that it sounds very similar for sure
<scott__> rick_h: yup, will do.
<adeuring> scott__, rick_h: there should be a way to add another bugtask for the existing bug; let me check
<adeuring> scott__:, rick_h: ts2 s right: you must be a bug contact in order to add a bugtask for a distro series
<scott__> adeuring: okay, thanks for that
<scott__> I'll just create a new bug.
<scott__> report.
<Forage> It's now the 3rd day in a row that I'm unable to upload a package to launchpad because my e-mail address is considered invalid, which it is not.
<Forage> Is someone available to have a look at it?
<Forage> I already filed a bug but got no response so far: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186189
<dobey> Forage: what is the entry in debian/changelog? i think the entries have to be as "Name <email@foo.com>"; do you have only "email@foo.com" there?
<EvilResistance> debian/changelog needs to be Name <email@foo.com>, yes
<EvilResistance> case in point, mine: Thomas Ward <trekcaptainusa-tw@ubuntu.com>
<EvilResistance> if its not in that format yo uget a reject
<Forage> which change wil are we talking about exactly? the generated xxx_source.changes?
<Forage> s/wil/file
<dobey> Forage: in debian/changelog in the source package
<Forage> ah
<dobey> Forage: the line with the email/date on it, attributing the changes.
<Forage> for some weird reason it has "Age Bosma <'agebosma@gmail.com'>" instead of "Age Bosma <agebosma@gmail.com>"
<EvilResistance> that'd be problematic :P
<dobey> yes
<dobey> that's the problem then :)
<EvilResistance> fwiw, you could use 'dch' to modify the changelogs
<EvilResistance> Debian mentors pointed me to that thing :p
<Forage> I don't understand how it happend, I used it before
<EvilResistance> might be some update or something being more strict.
<EvilResistance> but i'd have it just use <email> rahter than <'email'>
<Forage> yeah, of course
<EvilResistance> that *should* fix the thing, if it doesnt there might be something else going on
<EvilResistance> granted, its been a while since i've been packaging, due to a linux implsoion :/
<Forage> weird, in previous packages I uploaded the e-mail address is included fine
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> might be some update or something being more strict.  <--
<EvilResistance> i've seen worse :P
<Forage> well, that would explain the failed upload, not the changed inclusion :-P
<Forage> thanks guys, lets see what it does now
<Forage> succes!
<Forage> muchas gracias
<EvilResistance> yep, but remember, the format of the changelog is in Debian policy: Name <email>
<EvilResistance> so the ' chars wont help
<Forage> I know, I removed the quotes now
<Forage> If I would have seen it I would have considered it incorrect as well
<EvilResistance> :)
<Forage> consider it a RFE for launchpad to supply more correct/complete error massages ;-)
<Forage> it does not have the quotes in the e-mail
<dobey> Forage: i don't think the error is from LP. it's from an underlying packaging tool
<Forage> ah
<Forage> too bad
<dobey> Forage: though i'm sure you could file a bug against whatever tool that is, and get the message improved
<dobey> (i'm not sure what exactly generates that error message)
<Forage> launchpad is a black hole too me, I have no clue what happens in the background by what
<Forage> pbuilder did its job fine locally
<dobey> there was almost certainly a lintian warning/error listed about the e-mail address though :)
<deryck> rick_h, over to me now.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: ty
<CarlFK> assuming I have a GPG key (which I need for pushing to a PPA, right?),  where would I find it?
<EvilResistance> open up the program 'seahorse' in GNOME, it'll be able to access your keyrings, if you have one it'll be listed there
<EvilResistance> (in Ubuntu_
<deryck> CarlFK, look in .gnupg
<CarlFK> I backed up /home, wiped, installed new OS and /home, mounted backup under ~/oldhome... so I have to drill into thtat
<CarlFK> thanks
<deryck> np
<CarlFK> hmm, don't see that
<CarlFK> yes I do
<CarlFK> this should just work, right?  mv /home/carl/oldhome/carl/.gnupg /home/carl
<CarlFK> it isn't dependent on anything system wide in /etc or something?
<deryck> CarlFK, right, should "just work."  assuming file permissions are right.
<CarlFK> hmm, I have a ~/.gnupg with 4 files: gpg.conf  pubring.gpg  secring.gpg  trustdb.gpg
<deryck> yup, sounds right
<CarlFK> can I dump those?
<deryck> CarlFK, what do you mean by "dump"?
<CarlFK> delete
<CarlFK> how do I send someone my GPG key?
<CarlFK> im not seeing soemthing to send
<ndec> hi. my team has an ARM private PPA on LP (tiomap-dev/ti-omap-private), and I can see the following status on the PPA page: A recent upload has resulted in 6 pending builds.
<ndec> i am not sure if this is a problem, or actually something expected ...
<ndec> i never noticed this msg, but it might be normal
<EvilResistance> ndec, if someone uploaded a source package, or a packaging recipe started, and the 6 builds are more-than-one-platform, then that'd be semi-suspected behavior
<EvilResistance> at least, from the builders...
<ndec> EvilResistance: i just got this comment from infinity on #ubuntu-arm, ndec, ogra_ : buildd-manager was down, hence the queued builds going nowhere.  Got fixed just a while ago.
<ndec> is that it?
<micahg> ndec: probably, there seem to be some private builds building ATM
<kiko> danilos, how can I get somebody to fix a translation sharing setup?
<kiko> https://translations.launchpad.net/stoq/master
<kiko> <romaia> "This project series is sharing translations with abootimg in Ubuntu Precise."
<kiko> stoq and abootimg have nothing to do with each other :)
<danilos> kiko, that's derived from packaging links
<danilos> kiko, so, you need to fix those
<danilos> kiko, sharing-details page should include details of that
<danilos> kiko, should be fixed now
<kiko> danilos, thanks
<danilos> kiko, do note that packaging links are still "crowd-sourced", so others will still be able to create them, I suppose someone did it by mistake, but you should be able to edit them as the project driver (or so I'd hope)
<kiko> doesn't seem like it, it probably only checks permissions from the distro side
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-02-01
<jason_> bzr down?
<wgrant> jason_: Looks fine to me, why?
<jason_> wgrant, my bzr push wont finish...
<jason_> its just stalled
<wgrant> It's working OK for me. You might want to retry the push.
<jason_> done that like 3 times now
<jason_> its just stalling
<jason_> can I get debug output somehow?
<wgrant> What does it say when it's stalling?
<jason_> nothing
<jason_> Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.dont-emit-on-id-change/
<jason_> thats it
<jason_> wgrant, any clues? :)
<wgrant> jason_: Retry with -Dhpss, and see what ~/.bzr.log says
<wgrant> 'cause I just pushed a new unity branch fine.
<jason_> O_O
<jason_> something is REALLY weird
<wgrant> Oh?
<jason_> I cant post on pastebin either
<jason_> now I suspect... wtf... I dont even know
<wgrant> Oh no, Launchpad broke the pastebin too!
<wgrant> :)
<wgrant> Heh
<gnuvince> I tried to upload a package to Launchpad using dput, but I got a rejection email saying that the orig.tar.gz file already exists on the server.  How can I remove that file?
<lifeless> gnuvince: you cannot
<lifeless> gnuvince: APT archives have no means to invalidate previously published files, this error is telling you you are trying to do something that the APT archive format is incapable of doing.
<gnuvince> I found an old irc log about using pull-lp-source to retreive the tar ball and then re-run debuild
<gnuvince> would that work?
<lifeless> quite likely
<gnuvince> thanks
<MTecknology> I'm cofused why this happened. https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development/+build/3138363
<MTecknology> There's no reason the source should be superseded
<wgrant> MTecknology: That status is reused when somebody cancels a recipe build.
<MTecknology> wgrant: that wasn't a recip build... I uploaded it from my system. I pushed lucid through oneiric and the rest finished building without issues
<wgrant> Ah, so it was.
<wgrant> The source is indeed superseded
<wgrant> nginx 1.1.14-1ppa1~precise is the current oneiric version
<wgrant> (yes, precise in oneiric)
<MTecknology> frick
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks!!
<MTecknology> such a simple oopsy
<al-maisan> is there a way to rename a bug tag in launchpad?
<danhg> Morning
<[ITA]> Good Morning Launchpad
<[ITA]> Can I ask you if exist a "pysaml2-0.2.1.tgz" file on the Launchpad site? I try to install a software using that version of pysaml2 but I don't find it in the launchpad site. Can you help me?
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: taking over
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks!
<Forage> about symbols files: during build on launchpad I get warnings stating new symbols appeared and some disappeared, followed by a diff
<Forage> should I just take over those changes in the included symbols file?
<maxb> The warnings are there to alert you about potential API or ABI incompatibilities that may impact packages that depend on yours
<maxb> You should consider the changes carefully, and take action based on an understanding of what the effect on your package's reverse-dependencies are
<Forage> it is followed by an error failing the build
<maxb> Paste a link to the log?
<Forage> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91573949/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.gtkpod_2.1.1-0ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<maxb> This is telling you that your new version of libgtkpod1 has changes that may break other packages depending on it
<Forage> and what if I don't care?
<maxb> Then I you can express the fact that you don't care by applying the diff to the debian/libgtkpod1.symbols file in your source package, but why don't you care?
<maxb> whoopp - s/Then I you/Then you/
<Forage> I'm added the package to a personal ppa, and gtkpod itself is the only app depending on the lib
<maxb> I guess it's safe to ignore then, but it's particularly odd that symbols would be *removed* in such a small version increment as 2.1.0 to 2.1.1
<Forage> yeah
<Forage> I'm trying to find those changes in the log but can't find them as fast as I would like to
<Forage> I assume I should change "@Base 2.1.1-0ppa2" to "@Base 2.1.1", no?
<Forage> yep, those changes, at least some of them, where where really made between 2.1.0 and 2.1.1
<ndec> hi guys, i am working on Ubuntu for Pandaboard and i am the admin of the LP team tiomap-dev. We have public and private ARM PPAs. we recently decided that we will start releasing more recent OMAP kernel in our PPA. and we are quickly reaching the 2Gb limit. any chance our storage can be increased? my main contacts in canonical are ogra and davidm.
<bigjools> ndec: if you file a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad it will prove your identity and then someone can take action
<rick_h> deryck: can we help ndec by pinging someone on us or is that for ops?
<rick_h> or bigjools has the answer
<ndec> what do you mean? my LP identity is https://launchpad.net/~ndec
<ndec> and you can see there that I am part of tiomap-dev
<rick_h> ndec: I've got to ping someone, if you can list the ppa in the question I can point them at that so they can tell it's valid and which ppa to do when they get a chance
<bigjools> ndec: yes but this could be anyone on IRC
<ndec> ok
<bigjools> ndec: also it would be useful for you to list exactly which PPAs need quota increases, so put it all on the question
<ndec> ok
<ndec> bigjools: btw, if i need armhf support in this PPA, is that something I need to ask you too?
<ndec> bigjools: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186513
<deryck> rick_h, just ack'ing your ping, but it seems things are sorted, right?
<rick_h> deryck: yes
<bigjools> ndec: if you file a question, then the support team will deal with it appropriately. Although I can deal with some requests, I am not the right person to route them through.
<ndec> bigjools: ok. thx for explaining the process. you saw my first question above about the size?
<bigjools> ndec: yes, I'm fixing that for you now
<ndec> bigjools: thx! fyi, i filed https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/186516 for my armhf request ...
 * bigjools points rick_h at that :)
<rick_h> ndec: bigjools looking now thanks
<bigjools> rick_h: it needs special permission from IS etc
<ndec> guys, you are just too fast ;-)
<rick_h> bigjools: from IS? ok will ping them thanks
<bigjools> rick_h: yup
<ndec> argh.. as i said i have 1 PPA with armhf already. perhaps it's easier the 2nd time.
<lamalex> wgrant, is there possibly a bug with launchpad dailys and epoch versions??
<SamB> how is https://bugs.launchpad.net/+icing/rev14727/combo.css generated?
<rick_h> SamB: it's generated from the bin/combine-css I believe
 * SamB isn't even looking at a source tree yet
<rick_h> the make css_combine fires that script
<rick_h> SamB: ok, so there's a make command that runs a script that generates the file
<micahg> is it possible to upload a 180MB crash file or no?
<rick_h> abentley: do you know what the limits are? I know you'v been peeking at some of that
<rick_h> abentley: regarding ^^
<abentley> rick_h: There are no limits on the length of bug comments, if that's what you're asking.
<rick_h> abentley: do you know if that applies to attachments then?
<abentley> rick_h: I'm pretty sure it applies to attachments.
<rick_h> micahg: so I *think* it's possible.
 * micahg got a 503 on a 2Mb up connection
<rick_h> micahg: any idea of the timeframe of the response?
<micahg> a few minutes maybe
<rick_h> I'm not sure, but wonder if a timeout hit vs a file size limit. looking
<deryck> rick_h, I've got IRC now.  Sorry for being a tad late.
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> deryck: np, maybe you can help out with the current discussion.
<lamalex> is there anyone around familiar with launchpad daily builds who can help me debug why my version number is wrong? I think there may be a bug in the LP daily code
<micahg> I'm retracing locally, so not such an issue for me, but others might want to be able to do this and ISTR there being an issue with the timeout
<rick_h> micahg: got a 503 uploading a 180mb file and while I don't think there are file size limits, I wonder if a timeout or something else might have kicked in
<deryck> micahg, what's the issue?  timeout with large attachment upload?
<deryck> I think we do have file size limits on attachments.  Not sure what it is though.
<micahg> deryck: it was a .crash file that apport was trying to upload
<deryck> adeuring, do we have file size limits on attachments?
 * SamB wishes he had some idea when his "bzr branch lp:launchpad" command would finish
<adeuring> deryck: I am not aware of any limits -- but that may be due to my memory...
<rick_h> SamB: heh, it'll take a few. On my ssd it takes around 5+min I believe
 * SamB doubts that a 4GB attachment would be practical
<rick_h> SamB: and then that first make run takes 10+min
<adeuring> there is somewhere a bug about 503
<SamB> rick_h: its too bad bzr doesn't have some sort of "progress bar" or "percentage" ...
<adeuring> and about bug attaments
<maco> same could be said about cp
<rick_h> SamB: it should be reporting some values to you, revisions or insertions or something
<SamB> it is
<SamB> also kB
<SamB> but I have no idea how many that is out of
<SamB> oh, now I see a slash before the last number
<SamB> so I guess it could be around 10%-15%
 * SamB takes the dog out while he waits
<deryck> adeuring, right, thanks.  I was thinking there was something known about this.  let me dig for the bug....
<adeuring> deryck: I'm lloking too, but it seems that I am too stupid to find it...
<deryck> adeuring, having trouble myself
<adeuring> deryck: bug 194558 is the one I meant -- but I am not sure it is related to the current issue...
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194558
<adeuring> deryck: I should check -- but anyway: aren't bug attachments uploaded via an ordinary web form, and hence via the app server? huge files could cause all sort of problems becaue the entire file is held in memory...
<deryck> adeuring, so I found the closed bug 5628
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 5628 in Launchpad itself "Uploading a large attachment causes a 502 error" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5628
<deryck> that's probably too old to be what we're remembering
<SamB> adeuring: and don't forget how unlikely it is that a user would have the patience to let the upload go to completion for a huge file
<adeuring> deryck: yeah -- but any way: If people have this sort problem, we could reopen it
<adeuring> SamB: right
<deryck> adeuring, a ha!  bug 194558
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file uploads time-out but don't OOPS" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194558
<deryck> you should all bow at my bug discovery skills
<adeuring> deryck: that one _could_ be the same, but i am not sure...
<SamB> I mean, unless browsers were to start showing proper progress bars for large form submissions, anyway
<deryck> adeuring, I'm fairly certain it is.  I remember discussing this in depth one time.  It's related to your connection speed, too.
<deryck> adeuring, which is why it only demonstrates itself with certain users.
<deryck> micahg, did you see the bug I linked above ^^
<SamB> so, it's not just users who lack patience ?
<adeuring> deryck: ah, ok,. makes sense.
<adeuring> SamB: no, it might be related to timeout issues within LP
<micahg> deryck: yeah, not sure if it's that, I got well above 12MB
<SamB> (To be clear, I'm not implying that the users should be more patient -- I'm one of them -- but that they need progress feedback so they can tell that the process isn't stalled.)
<SamB> (And, what's more, it would be best if it were possible to do something other than restart from the beginning if it *did* get stalled.)
 * SamB toys with the idea of allowing rsync-via-ssh to be used for uploads
 * SamB is glad that Xming has a framebuffer of its own, since that lets him see what gkrellm had last displayed before freezing up about 20 minutes ago ...
 * SamB wonders why resuming his branch of lp:launchpad seems to be using 100% CPU about 50% of the time ...
<SamB> (there are seriously little stripes on my CPU graph!)
<maxb> resuming...?
<SamB> machine was/should have ben thrashing
<SamB> so I hit ^C, then ended up running the "bzr branch lp:launchpad" again, which just turned the repository that had been left behind into a checked-out branch ...
<SamB> ... which I then cd'd into and ran "bzr pull"
<maxb> Yes, as you have found, bzr doesn't really resume branching in any sane way
<SamB> yeah ...
<SamB> ... reminds me why I used to import SVN revisions by the thousand, rather than trying pull them all in one go ...
<SamB> Oh, it's using 100% CPU now. That's better!
<SamB> (well, top says it's only ~80%, but that's presumably because other programs want some too...)
<SamB> (I guess there were a LOT of round trips at the beginning?)
<lifeless> SamB: depending on the network protocol perhaps?
<SamB> lifeless: the bzr smart-server protocol
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<abentley> deryck: I relieve you
<deryck> abentley, thanks!
<blueyed> No comment on http://blog.launchpad.net/general/custombuglistings#comment-42463 ?
<blueyed> I find the new layout really distracting in the bug lists!
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<saepia> hi, I've got a question related to launchpad's buildd system
<saepia> is there any way to add software from custom PPA before build starts?
<saepia> i need to enforce valac 0.14 on building for old ubuntu distros
<saepia> is here anyone that could help me? I've asked the question on answers.launchpad.net but it has remained unanswered for a week
#launchpad 2012-02-02
<lifeless> OOPS-9040bdec04b696e8fd0c80de3462cca5
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=9040bdec04b696e8fd0c80de3462cca5
<ajf_> I'm mirroring a subversion repository on google code to launchpad, for building a PPA. I would like to convert that subversion repository on googlecode to git... Am I able to switch a branch in launchpad to a different VCS, or does this require recreating it under another name?
<maxb> the second option
<ajf_> OK, thanks. I guess it's not a big deal actually, as it should be called master instead of trunk... And am I able to switch the branch that a PPA uses to the new one without recreating it?
<wgrant> ajf_: Yes, you can just change the branch name in the recipe.
<ajf_> Excellent. In that case, I will join what seems like the rest of the world and move to git soon.  :-)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: so sorry man, been watching irc but forgot to set topic
<adeuring> rick_h: no porblem :)
<rick_h> abentley: you able to take over irc to cover deryck?
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<abentley> rick_h: I can now.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<lifeless> OOPS-0e3e50c14b55a47e6f16ab57f5c3a6e0, OOPS-20e752ffc3566d6bee8c71afcadaa5a7, OOPS-218a9504c220083137e3618ecc5fbfe4, OOPS-285db6b985ef9110197bb45891437836, OOPS-2b4e26e1150f430216966bc8d09bf0cb
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0e3e50c14b55a47e6f16ab57f5c3a6e0
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=20e752ffc3566d6bee8c71afcadaa5a7
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=218a9504c220083137e3618ecc5fbfe4
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=285db6b985ef9110197bb45891437836
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2b4e26e1150f430216966bc8d09bf0cb
<ajf_> can anyone tell what's going wrong here? it's my first import from git after switching my google code repository
<ajf_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/91735659/ajf-transmission-remote-gtk-master.log
<ajf_> the URL I used seems to clone fine from every machine I try and git branch -r says it has a HEAD branch pointing at master
<ajf_> maybe I'm just messing something up but that log makes no sense to me :(
<maxb> ajf_: looks like a possible bug in bzr-git to me
<ajf_> yeah, I thought so too
<ajf_> maybe it didn't like the process I used to convert the repository
<ajf_> is it best to open a bug again bzr-git on launchpad?
<jelmer> ajf_: there is an open bug about that - google's git server is a bit odd and it confuses bzr-git
<ajf_> ah ok, will take a look
<mgedmin> I wanted to say THANK YOU for the new pretty bug listings
<lifeless> mgedmin: why thanks! [I had very little to do with it myself, but positive feedback is nice]
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide:
<lifeless>           https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-02-03
<Simonious> Looking to drive two servos via USB (to control the orientation of a USB camera) - I've got a launchpad here is that a 'good' way to go for what I've got in mind?
<rick_h> Simonious: think you've got the wrong launchpad. This is for launchpad.net
<wgrant> We frequently get people asking about the TI Launchpad, but sadly this isn't the place.
<Simonious> Yup, I'm lost.
<SamB> is the TI launchpad designed for launching nerf rockets or something?
<lifeless> texas instruments have a hobby board
<lifeless> called the 'launchpad'
<nigelb> [A
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* rick_h changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: rick_h | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<rick_h> adeuring: have irc, going to start my maint. stuff wheeee
<adeuring> rick_h: thanks!
<ali1234> regarding: https://launchpad.net/+hwdb/+fingerprint/edda5d4f616ca792bf437989cb597002
<ali1234> why so many systems with the same fingerprint?
<rick_h> ali1234: looking
<adeuring> ali1234: the "fingerprint" was a quite naive attempt so distinguish different types of machines -- I suspect that it never worked very well
<ali1234> ok, i see
<ali1234> (the fingerprint isn't even differentiating i386/amd64)
<adeuring> ali1234: yeah -- you might consider to have a look at the checkbox project in launchapd to see how this "fingerprint" is generated
<ali1234> yes, as you might guess that's how i ended up on that page
<ali1234> i did the unity tests the other day and ran into a few problems, and now i'm just looking around at what checkbox does
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<ScottK> Can I get an LP project renamed or do I have to make a new one?
<beuno> ScottK, I'm pretty sure you can have it renamed
<beuno> you can't rename it yourself?
<ScottK> Actually I didn't try.
 * ScottK tries
<ScottK> beuno: I can change the display name, but not the underlying project name defined by the URL.
<beuno> ScottK, I thought the display name _was_ the url
<ScottK> Nope.
<ScottK> abentley: Is this something you can help with?
<beuno> ScottK, what project is this?
<ScottK> beuno: pydkim
<abentley> ScottK: looking
<beuno> ScottK, and you want to rename it to?
<ScottK> Needs to be renamed to dkimpy as we're now officially a fork, so we're changing the name.
<ScottK> dkimpy
<ScottK> abentley: Thanks.
<beuno> ScottK, done
<ScottK> beuno: Excellent.  Thanks.
<ScottK> abentley: ^^^ beuno did it.
 * beuno eats a cookie
<abentley> beuno: It's a good idea to set the alias to the old name, to avoid breaking incoming links.
<beuno> abentley, ah, this is why I shouldn't meddle in Launchpad support  :)
<abentley> beuno: I don't know why it doesn't do that by default.
<beuno> abentley, software is hard.
<abentley> beuno: It's supposed to be soft!
<beuno> that's how they get you
<abentley> rick_h: Did interrupt duties: bus, questions, RTs, projects, spam, translations, code imports, bug imports, some registry review.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-02-04
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> is there some statistic about "how many new bugs a minute/hour", "how many comments a minute" and so on?
<ScottK> Too many.
<iceroot> high load on the server? :)
<ScottK> No idea, just lots of bugs to deal with.
<lifeless> iceroot: we don't have those to-hand but we can figure them out if needed
<lifeless> iceroot: as a data point, 1M bugs in 7 years (more or less)
<iceroot> lifeless: just personal interest, so i dont think we have to put extra work in it
<iceroot> lifeless: but thank you
<shadeslayer> Hi, I was wondering where the code for launchpad resides that allows it to link bug reports to other bug trackers
<shadeslayer> for eg. when a bug can be linked to a report on bugs.kde.org
<rick_h> shadeslayer: not sure of all of it, but it's in the lib/lp/bugs directory. For instance the bugwatch seems to be for monitoring the remote bug
<rick_h> there's a number of Upstream settings in the bugtask interface, etc
<shadeslayer> rick_h: and the bugtask interface can only be accessed by admins I suppose?
<rick_h> looks like bugs/externalbugtracker is a key place
<rick_h> shadeslayer: sorry by interface I mean a code interface
<rick_h> this is all out of the public repository for launchpad
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<rick_h> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/files/head:/lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/
<rick_h> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> https://dev.launchpad.net/Bugs/ExternalBugTrackers/Bugzilla is pretty empty as well :P
<shadeslayer> thanks, looking
<shadeslayer> huh that's weird
<shadeslayer> using "Also affects project" in staging works fine
<shadeslayer> but the production code has the bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<shadeslayer> I guess it was fixed
<TiMiDo> hello i have a question yesterday i had 596 karma points and now i see my launchpad profile and it says 393 Karma why did it drop so drastic any tips.
<wgrant> shadeslayer: There've been no changes in that area lately.
<wgrant> shadeslayer: What's the issue?
#launchpad 2012-02-05
<happyaron> can any buildd admin have a look at this build? https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/sandbox/+build/3185571
<happyaron> there is something wrong with older version of dh, and it's behaving like a fork bomb and not cancelable from web interface.
<wgrant> happyaron: I've asked it to die, but it may be a bit too broken for that.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<happyaron> thanks
<happyaron> wgrant: seems still not get canceled
<s9iper1> how long does the launchpad remains offline
<s9iper1> ?
<wgrant> s9iper1: That message is a glitch; Launchpad's not going offline.
<wgrant> I've just asked a sysadmin to sort it out.
<s9iper1> wgrant: yes i am also thinking that if launchpad will go offline than all projects will be stop  ubuntu ..linaro.kubuntu and etc
<wgrant> s9iper1: That's the temporary maintenance outage warning. I'm not sure why it's triggered now, as nothing is planned.
<wgrant> You can ignore it.
<s9iper1> ok thanks
<benonsoftware> Hello
<TiMiDo> hello benonsoftware
<benonsoftware> I just got a message on the LP site saying Launchpad will do down very very soon, how long would it be down for?
<TiMiDo> wgrant> s9iper1: That message is a glitch; Launchpad's not going offline.
<TiMiDo> <wgrant> I've just asked a sysadmin to sort it out
<benonsoftware> Good :p
<benonsoftware> Thanks TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> no problem benonsoftware glad i can be a help
<TiMiDo> ;)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Maintenance message is a glitch; no outage imminent | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * benonsoftware plans to do some heavy translating tonight :p
<shadeslayer> wgrant: basically, when you try to link a bug in launchpad to the KDE Bugzilla with a link like : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231559 it doesn't work, but if I use : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?ctype=xml&id=231559 it works
<ubot5> KDE bug 231559 in general "sometimes unable to save comments in launchpad" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<wgrant> shadeslayer: "doesn't work" in what way?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: doesn't allow me to use the first URL, I don't remember the error :(
<shadeslayer> I could try and remove the link and add it again
<wgrant> Hmmm, very odd.
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> works now
 * shadeslayer tries in chrome
<shadeslayer> wgrant: seems to work, dunno what happened last night
<shadeslayer> very weird
<wgrant> :/
<wgrant> Thanks for retrying, anyway.
<ockham> hi, does the status "Needs review" on this translation upload request https://translations.launchpad.net/grecipe-manager/+imports mean that it has to be approved by the projects maintainer?
<ockham> or will it get imported automatically with no further human interaction required?
<ockham> and can a project have more than one maintainer? or is that done by setting a team to be the maintainer?
<alkisg> Hi, I'm using launchpad for my project's translations (https://translations.launchpad.net/epoptes/), is there any way to notify the translators that they need to update their translations for a new planned release?
<alkisg> Their emails don't show up in the .po files... I can use "contact this user", but maybe there's a better way?
<EvilResistance> alkisg, if i'm not mistaken, the users who can contribute are members of the "Epotes Developers" group?
<alkisg> EvilResistance: no, I'm using "open" permissions for the translations
<EvilResistance> ah
<alkisg> So anyone can contribute
<EvilResistance> i see.  if they were the "Developers" group that could make it easier, since that group has a mailing list :p
<alkisg> Yeah no in that group only us coders are the members :)
<alkisg> I couldn't even find a way to have the translators mails inside the .po files... do I need to do that manually with bzr + .po upload?
<Jesdisciple> Hi, my friend is trying to push a Bazaar project, but Bazaar tells him it can't authenticate Launchpad via SSH.  How can we get Launchpad's public SSH key?
<EvilResistance> erm?
<EvilResistance> Jesdisciple, did your friend upload an SSH public key?
<EvilResistance> if they did not, and didnt add it to their lp account you just found the problem
<EvilResistance> and/or *
<Jesdisciple> yes, he has
<EvilResistance> and what's the error he's getting?
<Jesdisciple> just a moment
<EvilResistance> becuase "Can't authenticate Launchpad via SSH" isnt a standard ssh error message
<Jesdisciple> I was getting it earlier, that was a paraphrase ;)
<EvilResistance> paraphrasing an error message?
<EvilResistance> not useful, because actual error messages are better
<Jesdisciple> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host
<EvilResistance> "Unable to authenticate to SSH host"
<EvilResistance> means you didnt authenticate :p
<EvilResistance> which means that either the ssh public key is bad
<EvilResistance> (that you uploaded)
<EvilResistance> or is nonexistent
<EvilResistance> and "you" in that statement is a non-specific identifier
<EvilResistance> it could mean you, your friend, my friend, etc.
<Jesdisciple> >.> I wish I could go back and get the error per my printout... I ended up ignoring it after googling forever.
<Jesdisciple> but his SSH implementation isn't allowing that
<EvilResistance> how so?
<Jesdisciple> hm?
<EvilResistance> https://pastebin.com/nG9t0gdS  <-- this is a standard session when using a new system (note my SSH public key for that machine is stored on a separate drive, so I can refresh it when i reinstall the OS xP
<EvilResistance> and what do you mean by "His SSH Implementaiton isnt allowing that"
<EvilResistance> not allowing the PUBKEY to be used?
<EvilResistance> you might need to http:// that link insteaad of https... i'm a pastebin pro user so i get ssl
<Jesdisciple> I was referring to the "Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?"
<Jesdisciple> he wasn't given that option
<EvilResistance> ah.  well that's because i routinely purge my "known_hosts" file, every 6 months or so
<EvilResistance> he could try that
<EvilResistance> Jesdisciple, ^
<EvilResistance> he/she *
<Jesdisciple> thanks! I was wondering where that record would be
<ockham> what privileges are required to upload a new .pot translations template for a project? project owner? or is project driver enough?
<Jesdisciple> I had given up on my search for the bazaar.launchpad.net host key  (said yes, used known_hosts, didn't really like doing it), but now that I have known_hosts gone I'm trying again.
<Jesdisciple> I can find lots about how it's not posted on any webpage... but where IS it?
#launchpad 2013-01-28
<czajkowski> StevenK: wgrant any thoughts on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1105543
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1105543 in Launchpad itself "attachment added within a comment is sometimes hidden" [Undecided,New]
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to make a daily build recipe on launchpad and It keeps on failing but does not fail at all when I run local  it is saying that bzr is not loged in     https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129732948/buildlog.txt.gz        recipe is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580322/ thanks for taking some time to look at this for me
<bobweaver> mitya57,  thanks again for pointing me in this direction. Any Idea as to what os going wrong with launchpad ?
<bobweaver> s|os|is
<mitya57> bobweaver: I came here to wait for somebody else 's reply...
<bobweaver> cool thanks again though for pointing me this way :)
<czajkowski> bobweaver: if yo could file a question that would be great thanks, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+addquestion
<bobweaver> thanks czajkowski  I will do that
<mgz> bobweaver: bug 915505
<ubot5> bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "0.4 recipes: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/915505
<bobweaver> should I use version 3 ?
<mgz> you need to use an older version, and jump up and down so IS upgrade our stuff to the latest versions
<czajkowski> mgz: got that RT number handy again ?
<czajkowski> I've just seached fo rit but I'm not on it
<czajkowski> so finding it hard to see in my RT folder
<mgz> czajkowski: 46345
<bobweaver> mgz,  I replaces recipe with a 0.3 one and I think that it is going to build. thanks
<bobweaver> everyone thanks I should say
<mgz> bobweaver: ace
<bobweaver> I talked to soon :/
<bobweaver> woops :  error: version number does not start with digit
<mgz> tyoped the recipe?
<bobweaver>  I can not use {debversion} ?
<bobweaver> 0.3 sorry
<bobweaver> mgz,  you where right syntax error
<bobweaver> thanks again lol
<bobweaver> do you all know where I can find out info about packaging for armel ?
<bobweaver> I know that my code that I wrote on top of Unity 2d will run on armel (Qt/Qml) so I would like to package for armel and also for ppc just like Ubuntu was doing
<mgz> czajkowski: ^what's the new deal with getting access to arm builders?
<czajkowski> a question is filed on LP
<czajkowski> as long as the build takes less than 4 hours
<czajkowski> and no more than 10 builds a wweek we enable it
<bobweaver>  \o/ https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129754429/buildlog.txt.gz
<bobweaver> thanks again you all are awesome !
<czajkowski> https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact: czajkowski | Requesting ARM builds on projects - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<bobweaver> thanks czajkowski  I will read all that over and get a better understanding and come back with a request
<xnox> bobweaver: note that above is for virtualised (qemu) arm(el|hf) builders. Thus, you won't get ppc.
<bobweaver> thanks xnox  that is what I was thinking
<xnox> ;-)
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: 740 pots into  BosnianUniverseTranslation trunk series  again :(
<Gwaihir> :-/
<czajkowski> hoping the auto thing will help get through some of them
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:-| Requesting ARM builds on projects - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shnatsel> Hi! I'm back with more stupid launchpadlib questions!
<shnatsel> I can't seem to find a way to get a branch_merge_proposal object by some identifier, e.g. web link URL
<shnatsel> are there such methods at all?
<shnatsel> there's some example code in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/193343 which lists merge proposals by team, API also allows listing them by branch or package. Is there any way to get a merge proposal object by some unique identifier?
<maxb> shnatsel: What sort of id?
<maxb> Or rather, id for what?
<shnatsel> maxb: for the merge proposal; they're typically identified by branch and a numeric ID
<shnatsel> maxb: my short-tem goal is to get the merge proposal object by its web URL
<shnatsel> the best thing I've come up so far is parsing the web URL, splitting out the branch name, feeding it to branches.getByUniqueName() and bruteforcing web links in merge request array it returns
<maxb> >>> lp.load("/~gz/hydrazine/ask_write_private_access_only_643610/+merge/78739")
<maxb> <branch_merge_proposal at https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~gz/hydrazine/ask_write_private_access_only_643610/+merge/78739>
<maxb> works for any API object for which you have a full object URL
<shnatsel> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~<author.name>/<project.name>/<branch.name>/+merge/<id>
<shnatsel> this?
<shnatsel> oh, wow
<shnatsel> maxb: thanks a lot!
<shnatsel> maxb: you keep saving me man :D
<shnatsel> I keep getting "At least 2 queries/external actions issued in 0.05 seconds" errors from API :(
<shnatsel> Here's the code: http://pastebin.com/66wpnQsj
<shnatsel> I've added "sleep (1)" everywhere I could imagine
<shnatsel> it still happens
<shnatsel> the code shouldn't output anything for this particular combination of input data, but it shouldn't exceed any API usage limits either
<shnatsel> looks like "if recipe.daily_build_archive == daily_ppa:" is the offending line, but I have no idea how to slow it down
<shnatsel> I've added a sleep everywhere now but it still happens! http://pastebin.com/Y1AB1gZ7
<wgrant> shnatsel: That's not an error message itself, just a part of the error page. What's the actual error message, or the full error page?
<shnatsel> 410 page gone
<wgrant> And which statement is crashing?
<shnatsel> I have no idea, the backtrace has only internal launchpadlib items
<wgrant> Hmm?
<wgrant> Backtraces don't work like that
<wgrant> It'll get back to your code eventually
<wgrant> It's probably the current_ppa = recipe.daily_build_archive line
<shnatsel> I actually used to have sane code before I insterted sleeps everywhere and sent everything to variables
<shnatsel> let me see...
<wgrant> Try replacing the current_ppa = and current_ppa_link = bits with 'current_ppa_link = recipe.daily_build_archive_link'
<shnatsel> "if recipe.daily_build_archive == daily_ppa:" this seems to be causing it
<wgrant> I suspect that 'recipe.daily_build_archive' is failing to load because the user that owns the archive is suspended, so you're not allowed to see them
<shnatsel> wgrant: oh, that makes sense
<wgrant> So compare the link before you dereference and it should work
<wgrant> (lp:launchpad is a pathological case for this, because no recipes can sensibly exist for it, so any that do exist are probably created by spammers or otherwise unclever users, so their accounts are more likely to be suspended)
<shnatsel> I obtain the PPA with a launchpad.load(), how do I load just the link?
<wgrant> Obtaining daily_ppa that way is fine
<wgrant> What's breaking is current_ppa
<wgrant> What I'd do is check the link (recipe.daily_build_archive_link) before dereferencing it (recipe.daily_build_archive)
<wgrant> In fact you don't actually need to dereference it at all in this case -- you only care that the link matches the archive that you care about.
<shnatsel> then I'll need a *link* to the daily PPA too, won't I?
<shnatsel> to compare them
<wgrant> Oh, yeah
<wgrant> But you have that already
<wgrant> daily_ppa_link
<wgrant> From daily_ppa.self_link
<shnatsel> wgrant: it doesn't crash anymore! Thank you so much!
<wgrant> shnatsel: Excellent.
#launchpad 2013-01-29
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> I'm trying to set the branch for a project I just created and in the field "Link to a Bazaar branch already on Launchpad" I'd like to insert my code that is in "lp:~andreagrandi/qtcreator-ubuntu/trunk" but I don't know how. Any idea? It doesn't accept the value as is...
<wgrant> Andy80: Try omitting the 'lp:'
<Andy80> wgrant, thanks, it worked :)
<wgrant> Great
<DNS> heya
<DNS> i wonder about this https://code.launchpad.net/~notgary/autogen/fix-1098872/+merge/145279
<DNS> is this a bug?
<DNS> why somebody can ask for merge with a git import?
<DNS> how this would work? 0_o
<DNS> like if i would accept this then the changes would stay in the lp:autogen repo and the imports still would work?
<DNS> this is a bit unclear for me sorry :x
<wgrant> DNS: Launchpad doesn't automatically do the merge.
<wgrant> It's possible and sometimes useful, though usually undesirable, for someone to propose a merge into an import.
<DNS> and if the changes would stay would the merge always apply with a new import?
<DNS> and if the "diff" fails?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> Launchpad can't ensure that the merge won't conflict.
<DNS> so i disapproved the merge ^^
<wgrant> Probably a good plan :)
<maxb> In a world where programmers had infinite time, there'd be a nice "Are you REALLY sure this is what you want to do?" dialogue inserted when trying to propose such a merge
<wgrant> Ideally :)
<shadeslayer> hi, I was wondering if someone could advise me on this error : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/129825238/buildlog.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> is the 0.4 recipe format not supported for quantal?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Launchpad doesn't support 0.4 at all yet
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<bugbrains> hey
<bugbrains> anyone seen this error before?
<bugbrains> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<bugbrains> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<bugbrains> I am behind a proxy
<wgrant> bugbrains: You'll need to somehow get output FTP or SSH access
<wgrant> s/output/outbound/
<bugbrains> is there anyway thru proxy
<bugbrains> i didnt understand your reply s/output/outbound
<wgrant> bugbrains: I don't think dput has FTP proxy support
<bobweaver> hello there How do I request that daily recipe of branch be merged into one of my ppa ?
<bobweaver> NM I think I figured it out sorry to waste time
<alkisg> Can we do something to prevent launchpad from doing daily translation commits even when there are no new translations?
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/changes ==> it happens there,
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ltsp-trunk/changes ==> but not there (same project, LTSP)
<alkisg> Is it possible that multiple servers are used for the branches, configured with different timezones, and that then launchpad thinks the date was changed, while it hasn't?
<czajkowski> alkisg: no I dont think so tbh
<czajkowski> if you could file a question I'll look into it
<alkisg> Sure, thank you.
<alkisg> Here's a clue - I'll write that in the question too: our pot file is more than 1 year old:      ldm.pot 1394  2011-07-13 04:47:23 UTC
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/files/head:/po/
<alkisg> Yet launchpad says it was modified yesterday:
<czajkowski> alkisg: again if you could just add this to the question
<czajkowski> I can look into it from there
<alkisg> Sure, I will
<alkisg> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltsp-upstream/ltsp/ldm-trunk/revision/1475#po/el.po
<alkisg> "POT-Creation-Date: 2013-01-27 04:33+0000\n"
<alkisg> OK, /me files question...
<dobey> alkisg: is the .pot file getting modified with every commit to that tree?
<alkisg> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/220460
<alkisg> dobey: in the .po files, launchpad says that the .pot has been modified,
<alkisg> but we see no modifications in the source tree for ldm.pot
<alkisg> czajkowski: ^ - thanks :)
<dobey> oh, hrmm
<czajkowski> dobey: Ill ask jtv when he's online later
<czajkowski> cheers
<TLoT> how long will PPA builders depwait for?
<TLoT> before just giving up
<wgrant> TLoT: They'll stay in depwait until the dependency is satisfied or they're manually retried.
<TLoT> wgrant: so i just leave them there until the dependency in question builds within the PPA?
<TLoT> (or, fails to build, depending on how you look at it :P)\
<wgrant> TLoT: Right
<TLoT> wgrant: how often does it check to see if deps are satisfied?
<TLoT> and do PPAs auto-include their own packages in the build environment for the PPA?
<wgrant> TLoT: Hourly
<wgrant> And yes
<TLoT> cool.  so i don't need to go beating the builders for being stupid today :P
<czajkowski> not today at least no
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-. Help contact:-| Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<TLoT> well... unless it turns the amd64 dependency's build time to something insane, like 12 hours...
#launchpad 2013-01-30
<zma> hey, I just pushed something to launchpad with whoami information I don't want to disclose. How can I remove the latest revision totally?
<StevenK> bzr push -r -2 --overwrite , I think
<wgrant> That will just remove it from branch history
<wgrant> It will still be retrievable from the repository if someone really tries
<wgrant> zma: Can you delete the branch from Launchpad, or is it trunkish so not really deletable?
<zma> wgrant: it's trunkish, I've got some 18 revisions there
<zma> wgrant: is the whoami info sticky in committed revision, or can it be separately altered?
<wgrant> zma: OK, so it might be best to get your local branch into a state without the bad data, then use SFTP to rename the .bzr on Launchpad to backup.bzr, then push the branch again using bzr push --use-existing-dir. Once you've confirmed that the branch on Launchpad still works, you can remove backup.bzr to get rid of the bad whoami.
<wgrant> It can't be altered after the revision is committed.
<wgrant> (without rewriting the history of the branch)
<wgrant> Using something like bzr-fastimport
<zma> I see
<verte_> hey guys. when you subscribe a team to a branch on a proprietary project. Shouldn't that group have access to the branch?
<verte_> (with sharing: some)
<verte_> very odd
<wgrant> verte_: If it's a stacked branch then you need to ensure that they also have access to the branch that it's stacked on
<wgrant> They won't be able to see it without the data from the stacked branch.
<wgrant> Er, from the stacked-on branch
#launchpad 2013-01-31
<TheLordOfTime> is there a maximum bit strength for ssh keys that launchpad accepts?
 * TheLordOfTime has to upload a new system's ssh keys to there, and is trying to ascertain the maximum strength he can make the key to
<StevenK> That's up to the keyserver, since LP will just pull from it.
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK:  that's PGP keys
<StevenK> 4096R still seems like the best choice
<TheLordOfTime> i was asking about SSH key.
<TheLordOfTime> or do they end up in the same place?
<StevenK> TheLordOfTime: True. I should learn to read at some point.
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i *never* make PGP keys with less bitstrength than 4096
<TheLordOfTime> i'm a tad overkill with my SSH key bit strengths though...
 * TheLordOfTime has previously created 8192-bit-strength keys, but only as a proof that strong keys can be made on legacy systems
<TheLordOfTime> s/keys/ssh keys/
<StevenK> sshkey.keytext is type text, which unlimited
<StevenK> So it depends on what twisted will support, I guess
<TheLordOfTime> well i was able to upload the overkill-strength key...
<TheLordOfTime> question: any way to confirm that its using the key?
<hyperair> ssh -vvv
<StevenK> sftp bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<hyperair> it took a rather interestingly long time to generate a 16384 bit key. heheh.
<TheLordOfTime> ssh -vvv to bazaar.launchpad.net with my lp username showed its using the right key :P
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  i can't seem to generate a 16384, perhaps NotEnoughRAM?
<TheLordOfTime> or NotEnoughCPU?
<TheLordOfTime> regardless, 8192's in the range of 'overkill' anyways
<hyperair> yes it is
<hyperair> heheh
<hyperair> TheLordOfTime: what happens when you try to generate a 16384 one?
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  i don't do commandline generation - seahorse is the tool i use for fast-create
<hyperair> ah.
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  give me the command line option, after my 4096R PGP key is done generating, i'll tell you :P
<hyperair> maybe seahorse just doesn't know it's possible.
<hyperair> ssh-keygen -b 16384 -f /path/to/key_file
<TheLordOfTime> holy crap all my CPU is eaten by PGP primegen o.O
<hyperair> i don't recall 4096R taking much time to generate...
<hyperair> what CPU are you running on?
<TheLordOfTime> 4 year old machine
<TheLordOfTime> that about sum it up?
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<hyperair> core 2 duo?
<hyperair> i generated my 4096 key on a 4 year old laptop
<hyperair> it was pretty quick
<StevenK> I was about to ask
<StevenK> Conroe, at a guess?
<StevenK> Wolfdale, perhaps. My last desktop was a Wolfdale
 * hyperair shrugs. no idea what mine was
<TheLordOfTime> its done generating, i think mine was a core 2 duo
<TheLordOfTime> but this is a laptop so...
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<hyperair> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz
<hyperair> so says /proc/cpuinfo
<StevenK> ARK maps that to Merom
<hyperair> TheLordOfTime: mine was a laptop too.
<TheLordOfTime> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9550  @ 2.66GHz
<StevenK> Merom was the first mobile Core, so same as Conroe
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  i don't think seahorse is configured to use anything greater than 8192
<TheLordOfTime> because anything beyond that is liek "WTFH ARE YOU DOING?"
<TheLordOfTime> normal SSH users won't need such strong keys
<StevenK> T9550 is Penryn, the successor to Merom
 * TheLordOfTime is generating a 16384 anyways
<TheLordOfTime> :O
<TheLordOfTime> IT FINISHED
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  the 16384 is now my LP key :P
 * TheLordOfTime is twistedly oversecure with his systems :P
<hyperair> TheLordOfTime: haha nice.
<hyperair> TheLordOfTime: now just wait for the quantum computer to come along and blow all your keys away. ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> once that comes along, i'll  bring it to its knees making make a 99999999999999-bite-strength key :P
<TheLordOfTime> byte*
<TheLordOfTime> hyperair:  ^
<hyperair> heh
<StevenK> Which will have no bearing on how long a quantum computer will take to factor it
<TheLordOfTime> StevenK:  :P
<gnomefreak> is there a way to fix typos in a posted comment?
<gnomefreak> on bug reports
<StevenK> There's an edit link, top right of the comment box
<StevenK> Looks like a blank line (supposedly a pencil) in a yellow circle
<gnomefreak> StevenK: thanks
<gnomefreak> StevenK: i dont see anything like that on ,y latest comment. thi sis on bug 11111117
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 11111117 could not be found
<StevenK> Are you sure, given that error? :-)
<gnomefreak> StevenK: i dont see anything like that on ,y latest comment. thi sis on bug 1111117
<ubot5> bug 1111117 in seahorse (Ubuntu) "Seahorse in 13.04 prompts me for my password after i auto login to Gnome/Unity, last release i was able to change a setting in Seahorse IIRC and it fixed it." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111117
<gnomefreak> ah thats better
<StevenK> Bug 11 million sounds terrible
<gnomefreak> too many 1s for me to count
<gnomefreak> yep it does
<StevenK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/1111117/comments/2 doesn't show an edit link?
<gnomefreak> i got to that page but i see nothihng about edit
<gnomefreak> i can only highlight the word no backspace no right click options
<wgrant> StevenK: It's not possible to edit comments, just descriptions.
<StevenK> Aww
<gnomefreak> thanks wgrant
<gnomefreak> new comment worked
 * gnomefreak cant recall the other bugs
<gnomefreak> brb smoke and think
<gnomefreak> win 1
<MarzEz> World's biggest noob here, I can't work out how to download binaries.
<MarzEz> Any advice on how to do so?
<MarzEz> Eh, I got given another link that worked,.
<bugbrains1> how to upload packages built on a different system
<bugbrains1> i had source.changes files built on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bugbrains1> i had it signed automatically
<bugbrains1> but unfortunately my system doesnt have external ftp/ssh
<bugbrains1> i am behind a proxty
<bugbrains1> *proxy
<bugbrains1> i also had access to a server where i copied all source.chnages
<bugbrains1> but uploading using dput gives me this error
<bugbrains1> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<bugbrains1> any clue?
<bugbrains1> it says it cant find the key
<bugbrains1> can i import my key to another system
<bugbrains1> or sign it again
<fabricio> hi
<fabricio> BluesKaj?
<fabricio> sure.. you help-me here
<fabricio> what format of file send?
<fabricio> which*
<fabricio> someone
<fabricio> can help?
<fabricio> sending my project to launchpad, what file format send?
<mgz> fabricio: please read https://help.launchpad.net/ for the basics
<mgz> bugbrains1: you can indeed import your gpg key on another system, see the man page
<bugbrains1> mgz: i imported the key
<bugbrains1> how to add it to secret key list
<shadeslayer> wgrant: any news regarding that qemu update on LP?
<fabricio> hi
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: he doesnt come on till very late in the EU he's in au
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: that's fine, he can get back to me when he has time :)
<shadeslayer> I'm +5.30 ... so probably not too long from now
<shadeslayer> if there's a ticket that I can follow, that'd be awesomer
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<glen> is there way to setup some kind of hooks (post some data to some http url, etc), when somebody pushes to my trunk?
<glen> something like github has dozens of dozens of Service Hooks
<james_w> glen: unfortunately not
<wgrant> shadeslayer: None, unfortunately.
<mwhudson> can i deactivate a project i maintain?
<wgrant> no
<czajkowski> mwhudson: nope but I can
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> i'll ask a question with the projects at some point then
<czajkowski> cool
#launchpad 2013-02-01
<TheDrums> So with https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/392887/comments/44 in mind, is there a chance PPAs you "undelete" will be fully working?  When I first signed up a while ago, I stupidly "made" a PPA, then later deleted it.  Somewhat recently I "undeleted" it and started using it, but had noticed the links for "copy packages" "edit PPA", and "delete Packages" were not on the page, but you could still get to them by editing the URL.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 392887 in Launchpad itself "Cannot delete a PPA" [Low,Fix released]
<sgringwe> Hello. I'm getting an error i've never seen before. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130060408/buildlog.txt.gz. Can anybody help?
<mwhudson> exciting
<mwhudson> sgringwe: i guess it doesn't like something in your debian/changelog
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sgringwe/rdio/trunk/view/head:/debian/changelog is empty, in fact
<sgringwe> wgrant, mwhudson hmmm that makes sense. isn't there a command to update the change log?
<mwhudson> dch ?
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<shadeslayer> czajkowski: would it be possible to get more space in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer> we now backport packages for 3 releases, so the PPA is stuffed
<shadeslayer> anyone have an idea how to keep python-keyring open for longer periods of time?
<shadeslayer> on my server it immediately closes
<bac> gmb: could you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/lp2kanban/no-zombies/+merge/146145
<gmb> bac: Sure.
<bac> thx
<gmb> bac: Looks good, and you should be able to use the smaller set of getCardsWithExternalLinks() or even getCardsWithExternalIDs() for your loop.
<bac> gmb: thanks.
<hitaf> hello
<hitaf> im installing lightdm on my system
<hitaf> 1.5
<hitaf> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/203792/
<hitaf> here in make
<hitaf> it comes help from makefile in line @YELP_HELP_RULES@
<hitaf> any suggestions
<hitaf> any patches that you know
<hitaf> im packaging it for pardus linux
<plugwash> Can anyone tell me why I cant set the status for https://bugs.launchpad.net/raspbian/+bug/1110301 to "won't fix"?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1110301 in Raspbian " xbmc doesnt start with CEC" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> plugwash:  only project drivers can set such statuses
<TheLordOfTime> or the project's bug supervisor(s)
<plugwash> ah nm it seems i'm not actually a member of raspbian developent I thought I was
<plugwash> i'll email mike and ask him to add me sorry for bothering you
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> was about to say, "You need to be in the group here: https://launchpad.net/~raspbian-dev"
<TheLordOfTime> so... :P
<plugwash> It does seem a little odd that seemingly anyone can set the bugs staus to most values but there are a couple of special values that need special privilages to set
<maxb> plugwash: I mostly agree but can see why someone might have decided that rendering a "Won't Fix" decision required greater authority
#launchpad 2013-02-02
<kaldrenon> I'm getting "failed to fetch" errors on a URL that itsn't in my sources.list or in source.list.d/* - how would I track down where it's coming from?
<gelph> So launchpad uses only bazaar version control system?  I saw import from other, but as to normal use, it's only bazaar, right?
<TheLordOfTime> last i checked, it was just bzr
<TheLordOfTime> but i know import-from-other can import from another VCS system into bzr... but i've never used it
<gelph> head seriously warped coming from cvs and moving to svn branching and merging, now I begin again with bzr branching
<TheLordOfTime> i came from git :p  equally confusing
<TheLordOfTime> i still use git :p
<thopiekar> got this recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/kivy-testing
<thopiekar> problem here is that in the same branch the debian files are located in another folder so I have to move them into the root
<thopiekar> as "run" is not allowed in launchpad.net I tried to nest-part it but it fails.. how can I fix that?
#launchpad 2013-02-03
<gelph> In launchpad, is the blueprints feature the fullness of where you do software designs?  Or do people usually use UML modeling tools or just plain wikis or something instead for designs, outside of launchpad space?
<gelph> I ask because I'm interested in about 4 people collaborating on a design and hoping to use launchpad
<gelph> At work, we use whatever tool and upload finished UML class diagrams as PNG files to our wiki, and write text around it to defend the design
<facundobatista> Hello!
<facundobatista> lp-project-upload is uploading my tarball incorrectly
<facundobatista> I mean, the uploaded file has other md5sum
<facundobatista> I detected it because when tried to download and open it, gunzip complains it's not a valid format
<facundobatista> it's this one: https://launchpad.net/launcherposta/trunk/0.9/+download/launcherposta-0.9.tar.gz
<facundobatista> should I debug something or just open a bug? thanks!
<fully_human> Hello.  I'd like to get involved with bug tacking.  I'm to the point of running through this tutorial (https://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug-example.html) but I'm a bit confused when I try to find a bug in launchpad to tackle.  I see the bug sometimes assigned to a user even though the bug is labeled "NEW" and they date back to 2010.
<TheLordOfTime> fully_human:  you mean bug tracking/fixing in Ubuntu, correct?
<fully_human> Yes.
<TheLordOfTime> not for some other project that runs on Launchpad?
<TheLordOfTime> fully_human:  you may want to ask your questions in #ubuntu-bugs
<fully_human> Ah, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> since that's where most ubuntu bugs questions regarding triaging/etc end up
<wgrant> facundobatista: I've reported that as bug #1113932. It's a regression from a code change we pushed out on Friday, and appears to only affect files uploaded using the API.
<ubot5> bug 1113932 in Launchpad itself "Files uploaded through lazr.restful get decoded as Unicode" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1113932
<wgrant> I'm reverting the problematic change.
<wgrant> Should be fixed on production on Monday. Thanks for letting us know.
<facundobatista> wgrant, thank you!!!
<nesthib> Hi everyone!
<nesthib> I'd like to report spam on launchpad → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfprint/+bug/602071/comments/52
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 602071 in libfprint (Ubuntu) "[0a5c:5801] Broadcom fingerprint reader not working" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nesthib> looks like this user also spammed other threads
<facundobatista> wgrant, confirmed, upload through normal POST is ok
<facundobatista> wgrant, thanks for working on this!
<Logan_> Spam here as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153328
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 153328 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] phasex" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Logan_> (From the same guy).
<StevenK> nesthib, Logan_: Those two spam comments have been hidden, thanks for reporting.
<nesthib> no problem
<xkernel> is it possible to associate or merge Launchpad accounts created by 2 openIDs?
<george_e> I need GCC 4.7 in a daily build recipe for Precise - the package is in the precise-updates archive if that helps.
<george_e> Is there any way of making that available to the recipe?
<lifeless> george_e: the recipe needs an upstream source to pull from
<lifeless> george_e: you can enable precise-updates (I think its on by default) for the PPA
<george_e> It is?
<george_e> This build here seems to have failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130257909/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.nitroshare_0.3-0~201302030357~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<george_e> It seems to have pulled in GCC 4.6.
<tsimpson> george_e: I don't see gcc-4.7 in precise
<george_e> tsimpson: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-updates&searchon=names&keywords=gcc
<george_e> It's in precise-updates.
<tsimpson> george_e: that's just gcc-4.7-base, not gcc-4.7
<george_e> tsimpson: Ooooooooh. Okay. Sorry for the mixup then.
<tsimpson> note sure why it would be in precise-updates, seems pretty useless
<george_e> So then obviously what I need to do is backport GCC 4.7 and add it to the PPA.
<george_e> I already did that with CMake since I needed the latest version in the PPA.
<george_e> Great. I can't seem to sign anything with my GPG key.
<george_e> I just get: "gpg: skipped "... <...@...>": secret key not available"
<george_e> But the key shows up in gpg --list-secret-keys
<wgrant> george_e: The name+email line in debian/changelog needs to exactly match an identity on your OpenPGP key, including any comment on the identity, or you need to use the -kKEYID option
<george_e> wgrant: I haven't touched debian/changelog - if it helps, I'm running 'backportpackage'.
<wgrant> george_e: Do you have DEBEMAIL set correctly? backportpackage probably uses that to construct the changelog entry
<wgrant> But backportpackage is an Ubuntu thing
<george_e> AHA!
<george_e> wgrant: You were right.
<george_e> DEBEMAIL (for some reason) was not set correctly.
<george_e> Now it's signing the package. Thank you for your help!
<wgrant> Great :)
#launchpad 2014-01-27
<mitya57> Can anybody please check why Launchpad didn't pick up xpdf 3.03-16+experimental1 in Debian experimental?
<mitya57> It was uploaded 2 days ago, but I still can't sync it.
<Guest44405> Hi, I need some help with the launchpadlib api: http://pastebin.com/cwTYysi9
<Guest44405> I am missing binaryFileUrls() ... am I using a wrong version of launchpadlib?
<Guest44405> (I want to download a package that has been superseded)
<cjwatson> Guest44405: you need to use the devel API version
<cjwatson> version='devel' to Launchpad.login_anonymousely
<cjwatson> -e
<Guest44405> I see, I'll try that
<Guest44405> packages[1].binaryFileUrls()
<Guest44405> []
<Guest44405> so that works, but returns an empty list - maybe I need to provide some aruments ... the apidoc mentions ws.op. what is that supposed to mean?
<geser> shouldn't binaryFileUrl on the source_package_publication_history object also work? or does it return something different (it exists in both versions of the API)
<geser> Guest44405: you don't need to care about ws.op, launchpadlib takes care of that
<Guest44405> geser: ok. I need binaries, not sources. how do I get the actual url for the package in question?
<geser> Guest44405: packages = archive.getPublishedSources(source_name='grub2', version='1.99-21ubuntu3.10', pocket='Updates') and then packages[0].binaryFileUrls()
<geser> you need to filter the .deb from that list that you are interested in
<geser> I guess getPublishedBinary() doesn't return the expected list as the package isn't published anymore (but superseded)
<Guest44405> I can get the package via the web interface, so it should be accessible somehow.
<geser> yes, the source_package_publishing_history has all the .debs listed in binaryFileUrls()
<Guest44405> Ok, that seems to work. Do I understand correctly: in order to get a superseded binary file, I can get the download link via the getPublishedSources? (a bit counter intuitive for me)
<Guest44405> if I know I want grub-common, I will have to search for sources of grub2. How do I know which source package I should query, in order to get the url for the actual binary?
<jose> hey guys, anyone has time to look at #42155?
<jose> (that's on the feedback system)
<czajkowski> jose: they're on sprint this week could be slow to reply
<jose> czajkowski: oh, ack then
<dobey> anyone around? the branch scanner seems to be borked. :(
<zyga> hi
<roadmr> zyga: hello
<zyga> launchpad is not generating any diffs for a while for our project
<zyga> is it broken or just very *very* busy?
<beuno> zyga, in maintance
<beuno> will be back soon
<roadmr> beuno: oh so we don't need to fear for launchpad's health :D
 * beuno doesn't have any further comments
<roadmr> beuno: it's ok, we can wait. thanks!
<jtaylor> is there a way to work around this recipe issue: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/163708425/buildlog.txt.gz
<jtaylor> utf-8 filename added to the source recently which seemd to have caused this
<reed> hi evgeny
<evgeny> reed: hello
<evgeny> wgrant, StevenK: may I ask a question about the launchpadlib and the api.staging.launchpad.net?
<reed> evgeny, they may not be around, timezone diffferences :)
<evgeny> reed: in what time zone are they?
<reed> not sure, but maybe other people here can answer or they read the logs when they wake up
<wgrant> evgeny: staging's down at the moment for a DB updagte, but what's the issue?
<wgrant> It should be back in a day or so; you ca nuse qastaging.launchpad.net in the meantime.
<evgeny> wgrant: we're trying to import launchpad answers into ask.openstack.org
<evgeny> wgrant: so we should just wait?
<evgeny> ok
<reed> why would we want to use staging as opposed to production?
<evgeny> wgrant, reed: in production I'm getting AttributeError: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/nova object has no attribute 'searchQuestions'
<reed> evgeny, nice, I didn't know that... different codebase between staging and production?
<evgeny> trying qastaging
<wgrant> evgeny: The seachQuestions method isn't in the 1.0 API
<wgrant> You need to use version='devel'
<wgrant> And this hotel wireless is dreadful, forgive typos
<wgrant> 1.5s latency ftw.
<evgeny> I have the same issue with qastaging - no method available, trying devel
<wgrant> Sure, the API versions are currently identical across all LP instances.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Have you noticed the special local network configuration yet?
<wgrant> cjwatson: 192/8?
<wgrant> Yeah
<evgeny> wgrant: "devel" does not work at all
<cjwatson> Yep
<wgrant> It's pretty amusing
<wgrant> evgeny: How are you trying to use it?
<evgeny> wgrant: ValueError: devel is not a valid URL or an alias for any Launchpad server
<evgeny> launchpad = Launchpad.login_with(         'Extract Answers',         'devel',         credential_save_failed=no_credential )
<wgrant> evgeny: Launchpad.login_with('some consumer', 'production', version='devel')
<wgrant> I think that is right
<wgrant> But I cannot see what I am typing for like 10 seconds
<wgrant> so we'll see...
<wgrant> yes, what I said is corret
<wgrant> devel is an API version, not an instance
<evgeny> wgrant, reed: working now, thanks!
<reed> evgeny, auth is working and no issue with seachQuestions?
<evgeny> reed: downloading the data now
<evgeny> works fine
 * reed is happy
<reed> thanks wgrant
<evgeny> yes, thanks!
<wgrant> Great
<jtaylor> ok I'll file a bug then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1273487
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273487 in Launchpad itself "daily recipe fails for utf-8 filenames" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2014-01-28
<nickoe> jtaylor: I hope you will get more response on that  :D
<nickoe> than here
<jmholt> Hello I have a problem with a ppa I need to remove and am hoping someone could help?
<jmholt> http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-astrapi/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<jmholt> thanks
<Neptunia> Hi everyone. I want to contact the Launchpad admins for to report something bug report process issue.
<Neptunia> I try to report the "Apport-gtk" report, but Apport retracing service bot deleted it by mistake confusing with a unknown and non-existent bug. I need help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1273545
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1273545 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273545). The error has been logged
<Neptunia> The concerning bug report is #1273545 .
<semiosis> i uploaded a package to one of my PPAs for every release from precise to trusty
<semiosis> launchpad rejected raring because that release is obsolete, but why didn't it reject the quantal upload as well?
<jtaylor> quantal is still supported
<jtaylor> only from raring onwards its 9 month
<semiosis> ohhhh right!
<semiosis> thanks
<jtaylor> though I think a reject is weird
<semiosis> people bug me to support lucid from time to time, i'm happy to see support end for obsolete releases.  can't wait for it to happen to lucid!
<teward> do the PPA builders no longer accept build requests for raring?
<teward> or do they still accept raring uploads to PPAs?
<teward> do the PPAs no longer accept uploads for Raring?
<teward> (since Raring EOL'd)
<saiarcot895> I tried one upload for Raring about 9 hours ago, and it was rejected due to Raring EOL
<wgrant> teward, saiarcot895: Right, we don't build PPA packages for obsolete series.
<teward> wgrant: thanks.
#launchpad 2014-01-29
<reed> hi guys, where can I find the documentation for the markup used in Launchpad Answers?
<daniel_condrea> hello
#launchpad 2014-01-30
<saiarcot895> Something funny happened with this build: https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/chromium-dev/+build/5534702
<saiarcot895> I am 100% certain that this build started 6 hours ago, but it's saying that it started 21 minutes ago, and it does look like it's at the start of the build process
<saiarcot895> It's as if it did an automatic restart or something
<wgrant> saiarcot895: We had some buildd issues a few hours ago due to some upgrades.
<wgrant> It *should* all be OK now,  so if it restarts again I'd like to know.
<saiarcot895> wgrant: ah, ok.
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: ... and further, I'd expect it was a manual retry.  We often go around and restart builds that fail for reasons that apply to many builds at once.
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: The general guarantee that a given build only runs once only applies if it succeeds.
<cjwatson> (or a few other less-common terminal cases)
<cjwatson> So a build happening more than once isn't "something funny", it's pretty standard.
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: I've never seen it happen so far. I guess I've been lucky
<odyssey4me> If I've uploaded a backport to a PPA for build, it failed and I deleted the package, how long should it be before I can re-upload the package to retry the build now that I've sorted out the dependancy issue?
<odyssey4me> According to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting it should be around 30 mins, or no more than an hour... but I've been waiting for over 12 hours now and my uploads are still getting rejected on the basis that the package contents are different to what's in the repository. In theory there should be no package in the repository to compare against as it's been deleted!
<maxb> odyssey4me: Immediate, and you didn't need to delete it. Unless you mean upload different content without changing the version, in which case, *never*
<odyssey4me> maxb - hmm, the only change is the date/time stamp... anyway, I'll figure out how to change the version and give that a go
<odyssey4me> While I'm at it - the reason I deleted the package in the first place was because the build retries were not picking up the dependancy packages built in the PPA. Was there something special I had to do to get it to pick up the new packages that it requires as dpendancies?
<wgrant> odyssey4me: It can take up to 15 minutes for binaries to be available in a PPA once they're built.
<wgrant> Depwait builds will be automatically retried within an hour after the dependency is available.
<odyssey4me> Thanks wgrant. It's likely that I was just being a little impatient. :/
<odyssey4me> Does backportpackage allow a version number increment? I see that PPA uploads always end up with a suffix of ppa1. I would expect the higher version increment to need to be ppa2, but it appears that this can't be done with backportpackage?
<maxb> --suffix
<odyssey4me> Thanks maxb - after doing a little test I see that the suffix specifies overrides the default instead of appending to it. :0
<odyssey4me> :)
#launchpad 2014-01-31
<jose> wgrant or someone else: I don't know if you could urgently see #42155 on the feedback system, we're close to a deadline and having lots of problems
<alkisg> Hi, in https://launchpad.net/evolution-data-server/trunk I see that the release URL pattern is: ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/evolution-data-server/1.8/evolution-data-server-*.tar.xz
<alkisg> 1.8, while Trusty is in 3.10
<alkisg> Could that be why the translations from 3.10 don't show up in launchpad, and the loco teams need to translate them again, even though they already translated them upstream in gnome?
#launchpad 2014-02-02
<fungi> if any launchpad admins are on hand, you've got someone leveraging your openid system to try and exploit cross-site scripting holes in systems they're authenticating into... openid url is https://login.launchpad.net/+id/DYhTLTE and the e-mail address that pulled in is nestor.aglobo@yahoo.com
<fungi> i tried to map that back to an lp account page with a launchpad.people.getByOpenIDIdentifier() call, but it's not returning a match
<saiarcot895> Is the package upload portion of launchpad down or something?
<martix> Best regards!
<martix> Is it possible to upload a metapackage code to launchpad?
<saiarcot895> martix: like one package that installs a bunch of different packages?
<martix> yes
<saiarcot895> martix: Sure. The list of other packages should be listed in the Depends section of debian/control, and I think you just need to create an empty package install folder in debian/rules
<saiarcot895> martix: there is a source package here, right?
<martix> I'll back in five...sorry for that
<martix> I'm back...
<martix> I'm following: askubuntu.com/questions/33413
<martix> I upload all files but laucnhpad doen't compile it...
<martix> Is there a way from a .deb package -in this case a empty one, only with control- to obtain the sources files needed to be upload to launchpad?
<martix> something like decompiling...
<teward> martix, as an FYI, that was written back in 2011...
<teward> You may also want to look at this: If you wish to also create a source package, the --full option can be passed to equivs-build, e.g. equivs-build --full ns-control. This will use debuild & also create .dsc & .tar.gz files.
<teward> then the rest of the answer on that
<teward> (that was my question btw :P)
<martix> yes... I did it, with no compiling results
<saiarcot895> martix: Can you post a link to the build log on Launchpad?
<teward> or a link to the PPA if it's not in a private group's PPA.
<teward> (because buildlogs are kinda easy to find :P)
<martix> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~delldor/+junk/metalibreofficedd/files
<martix> that's
<teward> ahh
<teward> you uploaded to BZR
<teward> not a PPA
<martix> ????
<saiarcot895> You need to use dput to upload to a PPA
<teward> ^
<teward> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<teward> that page is relevant
<teward> assuming you've followed the question/answer
<martix> ...ups
<martix> lol
<martix> It's for reading very old aswered questions
<teward> martix, `bzr` is the VCS (Version Control System) that is used to manage code, but isn't directly going to build a PPA package.  For most things you don't need bzr, but meh.
<teward> (especially uploading a source package that you've built and probably don't need to touch again, if it's a metapackage)
<martix> I read that it's neccesary upload to bzr and then it will be compiled
<martix> https://code.launchpad.net/~delldor/+junk/metalibreofficedd
<saiarcot895> martix: nope, unless you want to use recipes, which are useful for builds of changing sources
<teward> ^
<teward> but for a metapackage it won't be as useful
<martix> Exactly!
<teward> since the source probably isn't going to be changing
<martix> ...only the control file
<teward> which you can just rebuild yourself when you change it
<teward> martix, i highly doubt you're going to be changing the control file very often
<saiarcot895> martix: You can even build locally by running debuild
<saiarcot895> to test to make sure it builds before sending to launchpad
<teward> ^
<jtaylor> apropo recipes, has bug 1273487 chances of getting fixed soon?
<ubot5> bug 1273487 in launchpad-buildd "daily recipe fails for utf-8 filenames" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273487
<martix> Yes...I have a few metapackage that I managed locally... but I want to share It with some friends
<teward> DellDor, i suggest you just dput the package into a PPA after you have the source package, that's waht I did.
<teward> actually i need to redo that...
<DellDor> I'll tray to do that... I'm triying to figurate how to do that... reading https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<DellDor> in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading says that we can upload source code
<DellDor> not a package. How do you do that?
<teward> "source package" means the source code for the package
<teward> read the first section: "Once you've built your source package, you need to upload it to Launchpad using the dput tool. "
<teward> in the question/answer you were using it gives you steps to produce a source package to upload
<teward> `debuild -S` will create the source package, then you upload the source package to the PPA
<DellDor> Thanks...I'll test
#launchpad 2015-01-26
<HeOS> Hi to all! Could you say when staging was synchronized with production?
#launchpad 2015-01-27
<guru3_> is there anyone around that can answer a quick question about launchpad logins?
#launchpad 2015-01-29
<dtbartle> hello, i'm seeing the following error trying to upload a package to a private ppa :Rejected:
<dtbartle> Unhandled exception processing upload: sequence item 0: expected string, exceptions.SystemError found
<dtbartle> basically https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/260244
<dtbartle> (but receiving that error by email)
<blr_> dtbartle: unfortunately there is a bug in error handling currently - normally you would get a more informative message. You need to ensure you're uploading a source package foo_source.changes rather than foo_arch.changes
<dobey> indeed, you cannot upload binary packages to a PPA
<dtbartle> thanks, i'll give that a try
<dtbartle> thanks, worked!
<blr_> dtbartle: great :)
#launchpad 2015-01-31
<Noskcaj> How often does launchpad delete ppa packages requested for deletion? i uploaded something with the wrong version a few hours ago, and still can't upload a replacement with an equal version
<mapreri> Noskcaj: you just can't upload another package with the same version to the same ppa. yes, even if you deleted the other one. this is by design.
<Noskcaj> ok
<ahmed2>  hello .. anybody here ?
<mapreri> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahmed2> I'm not programmer and I'm new to the open source thing.. the question is .. the gpl licence do not allow closing the source code after editing it , what if a programmer steal a source code from an open source programe and edit it and make it proprietary, how the law can know that he stole the sorce code ? I mean he closed the source so no body can see it so we can know if he stole it from an open source programe ?
<ahmed2> I'm an arab ... I know the grammer is bad
<ahmed2> why open source projects like linux are more secure then the closed source projects ? hackers can see the source code and if they find a Security bug they can easly hack it am I wrong ? I know that openning the source can help the developers because any one can see the code and report if there is something wrong , But that deosn't also help the hackers ?
<nsd> Is www.launchpad.net down for anyone else? I see nothing on the twitter page that would suggest that they are experiencing issues.
<gorille> Hello
<gorille> I've a problem, I've cancel my Ubuntu One account before desactivate my launchpad account (yep, I've not read the ubuntu one deletion page :*( ), it is possible to desactivate? (I've do nothing with it, also, it will be indexed if I put that here because the channel is logged), Can I tell an administrator directely by private message?
<gorille> an idea?
<gorille> anyone?
<gorille> hi
<gorille> an idea for that: I've a problem, I've cancel my Ubuntu One account before desactivate my launchpad account (yep, I've not read the ubuntu one deletion page :*( ), it is possible to desactivate? (I've do nothing with it, also, it will be indexed if I put that here because the channel is logged), Can I tell an administrator directely by private message?	 ?
<gorille> please up :)
<gorille> please, I really want delete my account, I know I'm a noob but please, help me..
<gorille> mmh, I've create an temporary email, if an administrator can contact me at: j.safe@openmailbox.org
<gorille> thanks!
#launchpad 2015-02-01
<prometheanfire> I'm getting this when I try to log in :(
<prometheanfire> Bad Request - Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<prometheanfire> has this fix been deployed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1413665
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413665 in Canonical SSO provider "Bad Request - Bad bot, go away! Request aborted." [High,Fix committed]
<prometheanfire> can log in now
<gorille> Hello!
<gorille> What's up about me request?
#launchpad 2016-02-01
<jonathon> Morning! Is there a "good" way to diagnose "unmet dependencies" in a buildlog? e.g. I'm trying to build curl [1] but it's getting stuck on a package that is present in the PPA. Previously I've diagnosed by adding the PPA to a clean VM but in this case the VM doesn't have an issue installing the dep... [1] https://launchpadlibrarian.net/235894429/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.curl_7.43.0-1ubuntu2.1~ubuntu14.04.1york1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> jonathon: I use "chdist" to test this sort of thing.
<wgrant> You can give it the same sources.list as the build without needing a full chroot or VM.
 * jonathon looks up chdist
<wgrant> So I've set up the sources.list in my "tmp" chdist, and run "chdist apt-get tmp install SOME PACKAGE NAMES" with plausible sets of packages until it fails.
<wgrant> In this case, there's a pretty common package for this sort of problem involved: libgnutls-dev
<wgrant> So I tried "chdist apt-get tmp install librtmp-dev libgnutls-dev", and indeed: "librtmp-dev : Depends: libgnutls28-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<wgrant> librtmp-dev wants libgnutls28-dev, which conflicts with libgnutls-dev. But you Build-Depend on both librtmp-dev and libgnutls-dev.
<jonathon> Nice, thank you. I need to play with chdist, that looks to work far better than a VM. :)
<Umeaboy> What's the correct adress to upload translations for launchpad?
<Umeaboy> I have translated the doc po for Unity.
#launchpad 2016-02-02
<dpm> wgrant, cjwatson, quick question: what's the equivalent in git to push a personal branch to LP? I.e. how can I do something like 'bzr push lp:~dpm/dekko/my-branch' but for a git repo in LP?
<wgrant> dpm: git push lp:~dpm/dekko
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<dpm> great, thanks wgrant
<dpm> wgrant, hm, not sure I've quite figured it out after reading the docs. Trying 'git remote add origin lp:~dpm/dekko' as instructed in the documentation results in 'fatal: remote origin already exists'
<wgrant> dpm: "origin" is a name of purely local significance. Apparently you already have a remote named "origin", so you should probably choose a different name or delete the existing one.
<dpm> wgrant, ok, did a 'git remote add origin lp:~dpm/dekko', but now I'm not sure I understand the 'git push origin my-changes' bit. Do I need to create the 'my-changes' branch first? If I just do a 'git push origin my-changes', I get a "error: src refspec my-changes does not match any."
<dpm> sorry, I meant, I did a 'git remote rm origin'
<dpm> not an 'add'
<wgrant> You'd want the branch to exist locally first, usually.
<wgrant> It's possible to push to a different name on the other end, with "git push origin LOCAL:REMOTE", but it's unusual.
<cjwatson> I generally call a personal remote that exists purely for the sake of me contributing branches to something else "cjwatson", though I'm sure you want a different name :-)
<wgrant> I use origin for mine and upstream for trunk, usually.
<cjwatson> So this is my workflow (as wgrant notes, the exact names are of purely local significance):
<cjwatson> git clone lp:foo
<cjwatson> cd foo
<cjwatson> git checkout -b my-changes
<cjwatson> # hack hack hack
<cjwatson> git remote add cjwatson lp:~cjwatson/foo
<cjwatson> git push -u cjwatson my-changes
<cjwatson> If you haven't already created a branch for your changes, does that mean you have just committed your stuff on master?  (This is repairable, virtually anything is, but we need to know exactly what you've done.)
<dpm> yes,  I committed to master, but it was a one-liner, so I might just clone again with the correct workflow
<cjwatson> You can if you like but it's unnecessary.
<cjwatson> git branch my-changes   # this creates a new branch that points to the current state of the branch you're on - just another pointer
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> git reset --hard origin/master   # reset the branch you're currently on, should be master, back to whatever it is in the "origin" remote - this assumes you actually have an "origin" remote that points to upstream, and you can use a different name if you like
<cjwatson> git checkout my-changes   # switch to the "my-changes" branch (which wants a better name, but whatever, this is an example).  not strictly necessary right now but useful to avoid confusing yourself.
<cjwatson> git branch   # for reassurance.  tells you what branch you're currently on
<cjwatson> BTW you should make sure you've committed everything before git reset --hard!
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> In future, always create a branch before you start hacking, as they're ridiculously cheap in git, and it will avoid you getting confused like this.  I also suggest looking into the stuff in /usr/lib/git-core/git-sh-prompt to put some git status in your shell prompt
<wgrant> Also be really careful with git reset
<wgrant> It does several different things, some of which are permanently destructive, and all of which are easily confusable.
<cjwatson> Yep
<dpm> ok
<cjwatson> I think only --hard is permanently destructive, though some of the recovery steps for the others are a bit expert-level ...
<cjwatson> (Well, unless you consider index state precious, which I normally don't)
<wgrant> Some people have a thing for that, unfortunately.
<dpm> ok, so I think I've managed and I'm now submitting the MP. The web form complains about 'Target reference path:' missing. What is it exactly?
<cjwatson> Probably "master".  The branch name in the target repository that you want to merge into
<cjwatson> (The web UI there is known-awful)
<dpm> There is an 'origin/master' in the output of git branch -a, so I'll give master a go
<dpm> and it worked, thanks!
<cjwatson> Excellent
<karstensrage> hi
<karstensrage> what do you have to sign to use dput ppa:
<karstensrage> the problem is that the keys are not on the packaging machine
<cjwatson> karstensrage: You must sign the .dsc and .changes files with a key registered in Launchpad.  If you don't have such a key on the machine where you prepare the packages, then perhaps "debsign -r" (or maybe debrsign, depending on direction) will help.
<karstensrage> ok and reading the man page for debrsign you specify .changes and it picks up .dsc from that
<cjwatson> Right, you don't normally have to do that bit manually
<teward> cjwatson: i see two new options on the PPA details page - Build debug symbols, and Publish debug symbols.  Might I ask when/why those were added, and what cases someone would have for them?
<teward> if you don't know then i'll wait :)
<cjwatson> teward: They've been admin-only options for ages, and in September I moved them to be self-service because there was no reason for them to be admin-only any more
<teward> I see.
<teward> that explains then now being visible, alongside the self-service arch options
<teward> well, one step closer to builds like the main repos, then, I guess xD
<cjwatson> teward: It means you can turn on or off whether you want ddebs to be built and published; you might want them on because you have difficult stuff to debug, or off because maybe they're huge and eating your quota; so both options are reasonable
<teward> ahhh, that makes more sense
<teward> apparently i don't visit the "Change Details" page of PPAs frequently enough anymore heh
<karstensrage> :( the machine with keys is a mac
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> karstensrage: debsign is a shell script; it's not entirely impossible it would work on OS X
<cjwatson> (or it might not, I'm not sure if e.g. mktemp is available there)
<karstensrage> cjwatson, dont think so, debsign seems to use a lot of functions that are in pbuilder
<karstensrage> or w/e all that stuff is in
<karstensrage> hmmm
<cjwatson> Um, no, it doesn't depend on pbuilder in any way.
<cjwatson> Other parts of devscripts, maybe, but not debsign.
<teward> stupid question but is it not possible for you to export your gpg key, then take it over to the packaging system?
<teward> (or do the packaging from inside a VM on the Mac?)
<karstensrage> https://github.com/rgeissert/devscripts/blob/418128c981768829145034df14469df03e6e7fd0/scripts/debsign.sh
<teward> (crosscompatability of scripts would then be taken out of the equation)
<karstensrage> teward, i *could* do that, i was hoping not to have to ship keys around
<cjwatson> karstensrage: Right, where are you seeing pbuilder stuff in there?
<teward> karstensrage: nothing in there is for pbuilder, by the way
<teward> whoops ninja'd by cjwatson :)
<karstensrage> cjwatson, line 639, dpkg-parsechangelog
<cjwatson> That has nothing to do with pbuilder!
<teward> karstensrage: that's not a pbuilder item
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> well its not on the mac for sure
<cjwatson> But it's true you probably won't find it on a Mac (though I think there are ways to get dpkg)
<cjwatson> However, you only need that if you run debsign without arguments
<cjwatson> It doesn't use that if you explicitly pass it a .changes file
<cjwatson> Which you have to do in the -r mode - so that bit is entirely irrelevant for -r
<teward> i hate to suggest an evil alternate method, but is having a separate key for your packaging system not an option for you?
<teward> i only ask that because for a time I linked a (temporary, and now expired) PGP key to my LP profile, in order to make that system have upload / sign access to a PPA
<teward> i know it's not ideal, but... :P
<karstensrage> maybe it *does* make sense to have a packaging key separate from other keys, but i think it would probably ultra confusing in that if someone used the key for email or something besides packaging
 * teward shrugs
<teward> to each their own :)
<teward> though you may want to try what you were doing first before going that route
<karstensrage> the debsign program also seems to rewrite the .changes file is that right?
<karstensrage> since the hashes all change after signing
<cjwatson> It has to if it signs the .dsc file
<karstensrage> yeah
<toan_> cjwatson, i just want to check with you to know if the git recipe completed yet, if not when will it be completed and ready for testing?  thanks
<cjwatson> toan_: https://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/beta-test-git-recipes
<toan_> cjwatson, @thanks
<rbasak> It would be nice if https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ led somewhere. Not sure where.
<rbasak> Redirect to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/+git perhaps?
<rbasak> (I trimmed the URL from cgit to find a different repo)
<cjwatson> Yeah, possibly - could we have a bug please (against the turnip project)?  Need to think a bit about how it knows when to redirect
<teward> is it common for armhf builds in ppas to take over three hours, even when the same software also built in 1 hour on armhf ppa builders?
<teward> (on a different Ubuntu version, mind you, but same PPA)
<wgrant> teward: Examples?
<teward> wgrant: the active ZNC build that took an hour longer than the others
<teward> though it finished building
<teward> meh, maybe it's just an odd hours difference in completion *shrugs*
<wgrant> teward: There are millions of builds, so a link would be handy.
<teward> wgrant: indeed, though it's a non-issue since it completed
<teward> for a while i thought it was hung
<teward> looks like it just took a long time to build one of the code files in the package is all :)
<teward> once it did that, it was completed with compile and then built the package
<teward> so issue disappeared, i guess
#launchpad 2016-02-03
<caraka> teward: It is common for my armhf builds to take a couple of hours when the usual build is 30 minutes. Emulation has its costs I guess.
<karstensrage> im not getting updates from launchpad
<karstensrage> i tried to dput something up there yesterday and today
<karstensrage> but i cant tell whats going wrong
<karstensrage> noting
<karstensrage> nothing
<wgrant> karstensrage: Which PPA were you uploading to?
<karstensrage> v
<karstensrage> ppa:ufpidentity/identity4c
<karstensrage> is that what you mean wgrant ?
<wgrant> karstensrage: Two problems: you uploaded a binary package rather than a source package (probably ran dpkg-buildpackage or debuild without the "-S" flag), and you didn't sign the .changes file. https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Options_when_building may be helpful.
<wgrant> Since you didn't sign the upload, Launchpad has no idea who to email about the problem.
<karstensrage> i did sign it
<karstensrage> but probably not the same fingerprint as is up there
<wgrant> Hm, the error I see usually indicates that there was no signature, but possibly.
<karstensrage> im using bzr builddeb
<wgrant> It must match a key that is on your Launchpad account, anyway.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> i guess i do want the source though,
<wgrant> You have no choice; Launchpad does not accept binary uploads.
<karstensrage> Successfully uploaded identity4c_1.0.orig.tar.gz to ppa.launchpad.net for ppa
<karstensrage> thats the source
<karstensrage> wgrant, was the non-signed one from yesterday?
<wgrant> karstensrage: But there was a binary in that upload too.
<wgrant> You must build with -S.
<wgrant> Ah yes, the most recent upload was signed, but not with a registered key.
<wgrant> And earlier upload was entirely unsigned.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> wgrant, i have two .changes, do upload them both (assuming they are signed correctly) or just the source one?
<wgrant> karstensrage: Just the source one. Launchpad only accepts source uploads; it always builds the binaries itself.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> ill try again tomorrow
<karstensrage> thanks for your help
<rbasak> git push lp:~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu/+source/ntp 1_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu9:refs/heads/ubuntu/devel
<rbasak>  ! [remote rejected] 1_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu9 -> ubuntu/devel (failed to write)
<ubot5`> rbasak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rbasak> Is that because I used "ubuntu/devel" with a '/' in it?
<rbasak> Though I managed to create "debian/sid" just fine.
<wgrant> rbasak: slashes are fine, and you created ubuntu/sid OK. is it reproducible?
<rbasak> wgrant: I did a little experimenting.
<rbasak> wgrant: 1_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu9 is a (local) tag so I had to specify refs/heads/ubuntu/devel instead of just ubuntu/devel for git. That fails.
<rbasak> wgrant: OTOH if I make a local branch and push that without disambiguating, then it works.
<rbasak> So workaround was:
<rbasak> git branch ubuntu/devel 1_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu9
<rbasak> git push ... ubuntu/devel
<rbasak> (I made a mistake with ubuntu/sid instead of ubuntu/devel but I think that didn't matter in this case)
<wgrant> can you reproduce the original failure reliably?
<rbasak> Let me try.
<rbasak> wgrant: yes, reproducing. Now on git push lp:~racb/ubuntu/+source/ntp 1_4.2.6.p5+dfsg-3ubuntu9:refs/heads/ubuntu/devel
<rbasak> (I mistakenly created that as a tag on that repo first, I hope that didn't affect anything)
<rbasak> I think the failure case might be attempting to push <local tag name>:refs/heads/<name1>/<name2>
<wgrant> rbasak: indeed. does that work on other git servers?
<wgrant> i don't see what we do that is special here, but it's possible
<rbasak> I would expect it to. I can check locally.
<rbasak> Interesting. It does not.
<rbasak> error: Trying to write non-commit object 8bd94ee19a36c6e1fae755a8a572150b442b0e54 to branch refs/heads/ubuntu/devel
<rbasak> remote: error: cannot update the ref 'refs/heads/ubuntu/devel'.
<rbasak> To /tmp/foo ! [remote rejected] 2.11-1ubuntu1 -> ubuntu/devel (failed to update ref)
<wgrant> ah, signed tag, i guess
<rbasak> Annotated tag, yes.
<rbasak> OK, that makes sense I guess. I'd like git to dtrt, but it certainly isn't a Launchpad issue. SSorry!
<wgrant> np, easy fix :)
<rbasak> Although could Launchpad give me a better error in this case? Or do you not want to for security reasons?
<wgrant> I've seen git itself give that sort of non-descriptive thing.
<wgrant> Have you tried pushing over SSH locally?
<wgrant> It's really bad at reporting errors over the remote protocol in some cases, and I think this might be one of them :(
<wgrant> We definitely don't deliberately suppress it.
<wgrant> But it's also possible that we detect the backend exiting before we forward any error, though I thought I fixed that.
<rbasak> Pushing to localhost:/tmp/foo does still give me the descriptive error
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14864577/
<wgrant> rbasak: Hum, could you file a bug? I'll investigate.
<wgrant> rbasak: https://launchpad.net/turnip/+filebug
<rbasak> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/turnip/+bug/1541284
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1541284 in turnip "Push failures drop some of git's error explanations" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> rbasak: Thanks.
<elacheche> Hey again! :)
<elacheche> Anyone have an idea how often LP verify every mirror? → Last probe
<elacheche> This mirror was last verified 22 hours ago. → Is it checked every 24h? every 28h?
<elacheche> Or it's random?
<elacheche> I'm not closing this channel, please you see this and you have the answer just send it :) If I lost connection I'll check the logs too :)
<wgrant> elacheche: Every 23 hours, usually, but it sometimes gets a bit behind.
<wgrant> Let me check.
<elacheche> OK.. Because a week ago on Monday it checked a specific mirror by 09am.. if it's 23h so it's logical to change the check time (that I can see in the html source of the page)..
<elacheche> I'm trying to generate some reports from those pages, so it'll be better to know if there is a fixed range of time :)
<wgrant> elacheche: There's no real way to predict. A mirror is requeued when its last check is 23 hours old, but the mirror at the top of the queue now was last checked 39 hours ago. So it's lagging more than usual.
<elacheche> :D OK :) So I should not use that as an actual status, but I should mention the value in my report
<elacheche> thx wgrant
<elacheche> If my project went alive I'll come here and share with you what I was working on.. Thank you wgrant and all the others who helped me here :) :D
<wgrant> elacheche: I'll be interested to see it!
<elacheche> BTW, do you know if there is a way to check the status of a mirror without using LP.
<elacheche> ?
<wgrant> elacheche: I don't quite understand what you mean. You could of course check for existence of the various indexes and packages yourself, but beyond that...
<elacheche> Emm.. I'll investigate that :) thank you wgrant
<Saviq> hey all, any idea why this MP requires login https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_dash_navigation/+merge/271617 ?
<cjwatson> Saviq: Fun.  Looks like it supersedes https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new_dash_navigation/+merge/270634, which is proposed for merging into some private branch
<cjwatson> Saviq: Please file a bug - not much to be done about the latter case directly, but we should probably redact invisible superseded MPs
<Saviq> cjwatson, will do, thanks
<Saviq> cjwatson, bug #1541331
<ubot5`> bug 1541331 in Launchpad itself "Public MPs superseding private ones require logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541331
<cjwatson> ta
<xnox> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/1:3.8~+rc1-1~exp1/+build/8933083 has run out of disk space it seems
<cjwatson> xnox: 12:58 <cjwatson> maybe remove the build dir after installation as a workaround; I'm not sure at what point increasing disk means we have to decrease number of builders
<cjwatson> (#launchpad-ops internal)
<cjwatson> doko asked the same question there
<xnox> ah ok.
<xnox> maybe i should be on that channel.
<sergio-br2> hi
<sergio-br2> with github, I can push stuff by typing my username + password
<sergio-br2> what's the trick with launchpad git repos?
<sergio-br2> trying to use the https option
<sergio-br2> then try username "sergio-br2"
<sergio-br2> and my launchpad password
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: We haven't yet implemented HTTPS access tokens for git, although I'm working on prerequisites for it at the moment.  You can only push using SSH right now.
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> thanks
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: But when it is done, it certainly won't involve using your Launchpad password directly; there'll be a separate token for it that you'll be able to generate.
<sergio-br2> nice
<sergio-br2> git is getting my linux user as the "user"
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> this is why I like https
<wgrant> sergio-br2: username@
<sergio-br2> ?
<sergio-br2> i give up
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant> sergio-br2: What is the problem?
<sergio-br2> it's using "sergio" as user
<wgrant> Giving up because you didn't put YOUR_LP_USERNAME@ in the URL seems silly.
<sergio-br2> which is my desktop user
<wgrant> What is the command you're using?
<sergio-br2> git config --global user.name
<sergio-br2> it changes the ~/.gitconfig right?
<wgrant> That's your full name for committer identification.
<wgrant> It's got nothing to do with authentication.
<sergio-br2> humm
<sergio-br2> [url "git+ssh://USER@git.launchpad.net/"]
<sergio-br2>         insteadof = lp:
<sergio-br2> so just add sergio-br2@git.launchpad.net/
<sergio-br2> ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<sergio-br2> not working yet
<wgrant> We can help more easily if you describe what isn't working and how it isn't working.
<sergio-br2> Launchpad user 'sergio' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<sergio-br2> it's pretty confuse, sorry
<wgrant> That's clearly not using the lp: alias you just created.
<sergio-br2> so are there other file that I have to change?
<wgrant> I don't know what you've done, nor what the command that's currently failing is.
<wgrant> So far you've pasted an irrelevant command, plus a config snippet that you're apparently not using.
<wgrant> Really don't have enough information.
<sergio-br2> I'm just trying to clone a repo... with git+ssh
<sergio-br2> .
<sergio-br2> git clone git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/mgba/+git/mgba-debian mgba-debian-git
<wgrant> If you have that "insteadof = lp:" bit in your git config, you can just "git clone lp:~random-stuff/mgba/+git/mgba-debian mgba-debian-git"
<wgrant> Otherwise, use "git clone git+ssh://sergio-br2@git.launchpad.net/~random-stuff/mgba/+git/mgba-debian mgba-debian-git"
<sergio-br2> it's working
<sergio-br2> let's see to push it now
<sergio-br2> thanks wgrant, it's working
<sergio-br2> it's just a little trick
<wgrant> Great.
<sergio-br2> wgrant, does "daily build" option work?
<wgrant> sergio-br2: It should.
<sergio-br2> there's no button like in the bzr recipes
<sergio-br2> below the daily build
<sergio-br2> the dolphin emu recipe I tested at least, it was not working
<sergio-br2> I had to click in the Request build
<wgrant> sergio-br2: The button only appears if the recipe is stale (that is, the underlying code has changed so a new build makes sense)
<sergio-br2> yeah, I know
<sergio-br2> but I just commit, and it did not appear
<wgrant> Does LP show the new commit?
<sergio-br2> yup
<wgrant> Which recipe?
<sergio-br2> https://code.launchpad.net/~endrift/+recipe/mgba-daily
<sergio-br2> the main lp:mgba is broken, ugh
#launchpad 2016-02-04
<wgrant> sergio-br2: I think the bug may be that we don't handle implicit revspecs when determining staleness.
<wgrant> If you adjust the recipe to explicitly specify "master" it might work.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Does that sound plausible?
<sergio-br2> yeah, you are right wgrant
<karstensrage> well i got further
<karstensrage> is there documentation about what my changes file *should* contain for launchpad?
<wgrant> karstensrage: dpkg-buildpackage -S or debuild -S will do the right thing.
<karstensrage> Rejected:
<karstensrage> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<wgrant> Ah, your debian/changelog is wrong.
<wgrant> "unstable" is a Debian series.
<karstensrage> yeah
<wgrant> You want something like "trusty" or "xenial", for the target Ubuntu series.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> whats the difference between trusty or xenial?
<karstensrage> is that 14.04 vs 16.04?
<karstensrage> or could i set it to precise
<karstensrage> i want it to work on any version?
<wgrant> karstensrage: Any supported Ubuntu release.
<wgrant> And yes, trusty is 14.04, xenial is 16.04, precise 12.02
<wgrant> er, 12.04
<karstensrage> so should i try again with precise?
<wgrant> If you want to build for 12.04, yep.
<karstensrage> whats the plan after Zippy Zebra?
<karstensrage> out of curiosity
<wgrant> That's Mark's problem :)
<wgrant> But something we've all been wondering for the last decade or so.
<karstensrage> accepted!!!!
<karstensrage> wooot
<karstensrage> thanks wgrant youre awesome
<wgrant> Nice, hopefully it'll build!
<karstensrage> it didnt
<wgrant> :(
<wgrant> Did you test build it locally in pbuilder or sbuild?
<karstensrage> i dont know what those are ive just been using bzr debbuild
<karstensrage> when i dont use -S it builds things
<karstensrage> and seems to work
<wgrant> pbuilder and sbuild use clean chroots, so you can ensure you have all the dependencies right.
<wgrant> Your host system has all sorts of packages installed, which your package might require to build.
<wgrant> Launchpad builders only install the packages that are in your package's Build-Depends field.
<wgrant> If you're not using a clean chroot, you might not have everything you need listed there.
<karstensrage> hmm
<karstensrage> well i thought i had my dependencies set correctly
<karstensrage> but the error seems to indicate there is no source
<karstensrage>  * Source: not available
<wgrant> Ah, that's unrelated.
<wgrant> Check the build log link.
<karstensrage> hmm
<karstensrage> i cant tell what the error might me
<karstensrage> be
<karstensrage> ./configure: line 12134: syntax error near unexpected token `0.25'
<karstensrage> ./configure: line 12134: `PKG_PROG_PKG_CONFIG(0.25)'
<wgrant> Sounds like a missing build-dep.
<wgrant> Try in pbuilder or sbuild locally, so you can immediate feedback rather than waiting for LP to build it.
<karstensrage> like maybe there is build-depends on pkg_config
<karstensrage> ?
<karstensrage> for example?
<karstensrage> for chroots there seems to be a lot of setup required is that true to run pbuilder or sbuild?
<wgrant> pbuilder and sbuild automate most of the setup.
<karstensrage> which one should i use?
<wgrant> Try "mk-sbuild" from ubuntu-dev-tools.
<karstensrage> installing
<karstensrage> do you do mk-sbuild then sbuild
<karstensrage> it seems to be downloading a lot in both cases
<wgrant> mk-sbuild will download and build a chroot, sbuild will download build dependencies.
<karstensrage> i see
<karstensrage> it wants a key
<ricotz> wgrant, hi :), are you still around for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/284310
<wgrant> ricotz: Done.
<ricotz> wgrant, thank you!
<karstensrage> do things like libxml2-dev and libssl-dev go on the Build-Depends: line
<karstensrage> as opposed to build things like debhelper (>= 9), dh-autoreconf, pkg-config
<wgrant> karstensrage: They all go there.
<karstensrage> ok
<karstensrage> youve been a very unexpected and appreciated help wgrant ... the guys in debian-mentor are not very cognizant of the fact that someone new to this doesnt know what he doesnt know, and that the documentation, while enormous, is not very consumable nor applicable to a new person ime
<wgrant> karstensrage: np, always happy to help
<karstensrage> Log for successful build of identity4c_1.0-1 on i386 (dist=precise)
<karstensrage> that was with sbuild
<wgrant> Nice.
<wgrant> So you should be good to upload, then.
<karstensrage> so for uploading ive just been removing identity4c_1.0-1_source.ppa.upload and then dput'ing
<karstensrage> is that the proper way to update?
<wgrant> Launchpad won't accept the same version a second time.
<wgrant> You'll need to change it, since the first version was accepted but failed to build.
<karstensrage> and whats the way to change the version?
<karstensrage> the first entry in the change log was auto-generated
<karstensrage> i dont actually recall what did that
<karstensrage> changelog
<karstensrage> that seems to be the only place the version is
<wgrant> You'd normally use "dch" to edit the changelog.
<wgrant> dch -i creates a new entry.
<karstensrage> thats creates one with 1ubuntu1
<karstensrage> is that typical?
<karstensrage> i might have changed that to look like just '1'
<wgrant> karstensrage: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<karstensrage> fingers crossed
 * karstensrage drums his fingers nervously
<karstensrage> hmm it doesnt seem to have built it
<karstensrage> or maybe it did but didnt send an email
<kickinz1> o/
<kickinz1> Is it possible to add s390x support to ppa:canonical-server/devirt?
<cjwatson> wgrant: Yup, definitely.  I think the most coherent approach would be to have GitRepository._getRecipes check for each path whether it matches default_branch and include None in the revspecs sequence if so.  Might require slightly careful handling in SPRD.findRecipes though because SQL.
<cjwatson> kickinz1-sprint: done
<kickinz1-sprint> cjwatson, thanks
<nacc> launchpadlib question: anyone have a quick example of looking up the git repositories owned by a particular user? is that possible with lplib?
<cjwatson> nacc: lp.git_repositories.getRepositories(target=lp.people['foo'])
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, so do I need to point at staging for that? production seems tosay that Collection has no attribute getRepositories; and git_repositories is empty, I think
<cjwatson> nacc: What's the exact error message?
<cjwatson> nacc: Yes, git_repositories appears empty when treated as a collection, but that's because iterating over all repositories on LP using the webservice isn't something we consider sensible.  It's not relevant to this.
<nacc> cjwatson: AttributeError: <lazr.restfulclient.resource.Collection object at 0x7f22a9a55a10> object has no attribute 'getRepositories'
<cjwatson> nacc: Your wadl might be out of date.  find ~/.launchpadlib/ -name \*wadl\* -delete
<cjwatson> (wadl -> machine-readable description of API used by launchpadlib)
<nacc> cjwatson: no change
<nacc> cjwatson: I did notice that 1.0 doesn't hve a getRepositories method: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#git_repositories, but devel does https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_repositories
<cjwatson> nacc: Oh, yeah, you have to use devel.
<cjwatson> 1.0 is boring.
<nacc> cjwatson: is that the distinction between production and staging?
<cjwatson> nacc: No.
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, how do I specify a different API to use? I'm asking for 'production' in login_with
<cjwatson> nacc: There was an attempt to do versioning of the API to make it easier to evolve the API without breaking old scripts, and 1.0 was an attempt to freeze the API.  But the versioning scheme never worked very well; most scripts should probably just use devel.
<cjwatson> nacc: version="devel"
<cjwatson> as a keyword argument to login_with
<nacc> cjwatson: great, that works!
<nacc> cjwatson: any way I can submit a patch for the online documentation? that's not mentioned in any obvious places
<cjwatson> nacc: I've edited https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib to make this clearer
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<nacc> cjwatson: and sorry for the noise :)
<karstensrage> im very confused about how packing works with multiple versions
<karstensrage> it seems like everything is controlled by the changelog file
<karstensrage> and you specify a distribution in there
<karstensrage> so if you build your target on a very old version, so precise is specified
<karstensrage> how does that work for trusty and xenial
<karstensrage> if  you make lots and lots of packages with the version like myapp_1.0-1ubuntu3ppa1~intrepid1 changing the control file each time, doesnt only the last one apply?
<karstensrage> and my other question is how do i test with sbuild, if there is a dependency in another ppa?
<cjwatson> karstensrage: You can either build for the oldest and use LP's "copy packages" operation to copy source and binaries forward to later series, assuming they'll still work there; or you maintain mini-branches of the changelog file for each series (easier with git)
<cjwatson> karstensrage: or use recipes to automatically build the source packages from a branch
<cjwatson> karstensrage: With older versions of sbuild it was necessary to modify the chroot's sources.list; with sbuild >= 0.65.0 you can use the --extra-repository option
<cjwatson> (and probably the --extra-repository-key option too, added in 0.66.0)
<karstensrage> i have git, this doesnt mention the branching https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage?
<teward> cjwatson: do recipes using git work yet?
<cjwatson> karstensrage: well, you don't *have* to branch, you just might not want the noise from every series you've separately built a given package for
<cjwatson> teward: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/beta-test-git-recipes
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<dobey> git->git import + recipes will be nice when it's doable
<teward> indeed
<om26er> wgrant, Hi!
<clivejo> can a project have an associated PPA?
<cjwatson> clivejo: no
<clivejo> cjwatson: :(
<clivejo> thats that idea out the window
<clivejo> how do I remove a project?
<dobey> clivejo: only people and teams have PPAs. you can make a team for the project, and that team can have a PPA
<clivejo> oh maybe thats what I need
<clivejo> I want to set up a resource to package kolab on Ubuntu
<clivejo> why does it say the team is already registered?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kolab
<dobey> because someone registered that username at some point
<dobey> hmm, was never activated though it seems; and maybe was automatically registered due to a package upload
<dobey> wgrant, cjwatson: if either of you are around, is it ok to rename such accounts with conflicting usernames that have never been activated? ^^
<cjwatson> yes, that sohuld be fine
<dobey> clivejo: you should be able to register kolab as a team name now
<clivejo> dobey: thanks :)
<cjwatson> clivejo: LP staff can get rid of old projects for you; ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<clivejo> cjwatson: its ok now, dobey has explained how it works
<clivejo> not sure how all this works
<cjwatson> clivejo: right, that has dealt with you creating a team to have a PPA, but not with cleaning up the project you already created
<clivejo> well the project would be useful to store the packaging in the git archive
<dobey> well, you might want to keep the project to have a mirror of the source on launchpad, for setting up daily build recipes or such
<clivejo> or can teams have a git too?
<dobey> and yes, to store packaging
<dobey> clivejo: projects don't have git. people or teams do. but you can associate a specific branch owned by a person or team, to be the development focus of a project, for example
<cjwatson> projects totally have git repositories, that's a very misleading way to describe it!
<cjwatson> git repositories do need to be owned by a person/team as well, yes
<clivejo> the calligra project seems to have a git repo for packaging, I was planning on doing the same - https://code.launchpad.net/calligra
<clivejo> but maybe thats not the right/correct way to do it?
<cjwatson> that's in fact bzr, but you can certainly do git that way too
<dobey> well, repositories/branches can be associated with a project. projects don't own things. i was trying to state it in a way that makes that clear is all :)
<cjwatson> as the person who implemented most of this I don't think that makes it clear :-)  how about: projects don't own git repositories, but they do have them
<clivejo> do I have to create a ppa for the team?
<cjwatson> you don't have to, but that seems to be your goal
<clivejo> yes, I have a package Im trying to upload
<cjwatson> if you want it to exist then you do need to create it, yes
<dobey> you can create your own ppa, or create a ppa under a team which you administer
<dobey> you can upload packages to either your own ppa, or a ppa that is owned by a team you are a member of
<clivejo> how do I upload to the kolab team?
<dobey> did you create a PPA for that team yet?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading   but replace "your-lp-id" in those instructions with the team name
 * clivejo shake head
<cjwatson> and possibly "ppa" with the name of the PPA, if you didn't use the default name
<cjwatson> e.g. to upload to the "buildd-staging" PPA owned by the "launchpad" team, I would use dput ppa:launchpad/buildd-staging
<clivejo> ah, found the add PPA
<tpham3783> cjwatson, is there a good way to package a debian package without using dpkg-buildpackage, dh_*; like doing it manually, like at the install stage install to the root directory of the build host and also another copy to /debian for packaging?
<tpham3783> in short, i just want to be able to build a package, install it, and then install another copy to DESTDIR for packaging to a .deb package
<wgrant> tpham3783: You pretty much have to use dpkg-buildpackage.
<wgrant> Can you explain what you're trying to achieve?
<tpham3783> wgrant, lets say i just downloaded a sourcecode project, i just want to be able to compile it with automake
<tpham3783> then at the install stage, I want to install to my build host
<tpham3783> but also another copy to another folder for packaging the it to a deb package, by using dpkg-deb -b debian mypackage.deb
<tpham3783> dpkg-deb is pretty much the minimal tool to finally create a .deb package, see what i mean?
<dobey> well, why do you care about making a .deb if you're installing directly to / anyway? if you care about having things in the dpkg database, then make a deb and install it, instead of installing to / from source
<dobey> and i'm not sure what any of that has to do with launchpad :)
<tpham3783> dobey, I come here to talk to cjwatson b/c he is familiar with deb packaging the most; I want to create a .deb even when I did an install already b/c I would like to be able to install the software on diff. machine.
<dobey> tpham3783: right. the correct answer is "make a deb first, and then install it on both machines"
<tpham3783> dobey, the reason i did not want to create a .deb then install it b/c the software I am trying to package is complicated, i will have to build first stage (staging the build machine), then build...
<tpham3783> it has all sorts of dependencies with the host and sysroot env.
<dobey> what is "it" ?
<tpham3783> it=the software package, in this case, e20
<tpham3783> a window manager, uses so many other sub resources/libraries
<dobey> yes i know what enlightenment is
<dobey> it can't be any more difficult to package than the version already packaged in debian/ubuntu
<tpham3783> the version shipped with ubuntu is e17/or 18
<tpham3783> very old
<tpham3783> i want to be able to test daily build of e20, and on many machines
<dobey> then set up recipes that build daily?
<tpham3783> dobey, i was hoping to setup the recipe once launchpad has fully implimented git recipe
<dobey> so you will need to create the packaging to build it from source anyway. you can't install anything to / on launchpad builders
<tpham3783> dobey, the original question wasn't for launchpad build, i was going to do it all manually
<tpham3783> ***on my dev machine
<dobey> so make the packaging and run debuild on your dev machine. you don't want to manually construct binary .debs. it far more work than just making the packaging and building the packages in the first place
<tpham3783> dobey, understand, but would like to construct it manually and automake it make,,,,
<tpham3783> i am just curious as to how it should be done properly
<dobey> properly == use debuild/dpkg-buildpackage
<dobey> improperly == you get a tarball that you call a .deb and dpkg won't install anyway
<tpham3783> dobey, on top of that, i one day want to be able to build outside of deb distro, and the only tool i have is dpkg-deb
<dobey> if you want to build for other distros, then you'll have to use tools for their packaging systems, and build against their libraries, etc…
<tpham3783> dobey, understand, so far dpkg-deb is the minimal tool, and its working great, can build and package a deb package from almost on any distro
<tpham3783> in a way, i just want to tailor the build process of the e20 project to something like this: make ubuntu_package # for ubuntu, make fedora_package etc....
<tpham3783> so pretty much, the packaging process is automated, in the source code/tree of the project
<dobey> you have to build ubuntu packages on ubuntu, fedora packages on fedora, etc…
<tpham3783> dobey, off course, but you understand the point though?
<dobey> keeping the packaging info for all distros in one tree isn't going to work
<tpham3783> not ALL, maybe 2
<tpham3783> should be acheivable
<tpham3783> u know, that's how wireshark does it, packaging is keep in the sourcetree
<tpham3783> keep=kept
<dobey> it will be a pain to maintain, and it makes it difficult for downstreams when they have to ship patches to the release to fix bugs
<tpham3783> dobey, go to go, i will talk to cjwatson on this topic one day... thanks
<dobey> i don't know what wireshark does upstream these days. i do know what 20 years of experience dealing with multiple distributions, hundreds of projects, and even writing a packaging system, tells me, though
<dobey> well, you may not often find him here at such an hour
#launchpad 2016-02-05
<tpham3783> dobey, yeah, notice that too..... thanks and good bye
<karstensrage> :( wgrant im having a hard time getting my head around this
<karstensrage> my library depends on libssl and libxml2 and it seems like it shoud be compiled against the distribution its being put on
<karstensrage> but i dont get really how this is supposed to work with changelog
<karstensrage> it seems like changelog should be templated... so that you just build multiple .changes and .dsc that have the exact same stuff but different versions
<karstensrage> but nothing changes in changelog except the version and distribution
<karstensrage> im kind of curious why launchpad deleted the previous package maybe cause it failed to build?
<karstensrage> or is always only going to keep the last version if the version changes?
<karstensrage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20835/how-do-i-copy-packages-within-a-ppa-from-one-release-to-another-nonsensical-s
<karstensrage> this seems to reflect that, all you can do i just change the version
<karstensrage> in changelog
<karstensrage> has anyone thought of the idea of jinja2 templating changelog and have the build process take a distribution and the ppa/ubuntu thing?
<wgrant> karstensrage: You need to upload a different source package for each set of binaries that you want to be built.
<wgrant> Launchpad only keeps the most recent version of each package in each series.
<karstensrage> wgrant, but nothing is changing for (what's 11.10), 12,04, 13.10, 14,04, etc
<karstensrage> the docs said something like 1.0-1ubuntu~trusty1
<karstensrage> so *ALL* that changes is that damn string in changelog
<wgrant> karstensrage: That's the only change in the source, yes.
<wgrant> But different series will build different binaries, and different binaries must have different versions.
<karstensrage> so if i write some script that templates changelog, debbuild -S and get 7 .changes and 7 .dsc's just upload all of those?
<karstensrage> does 12.04 (precise) work for 13.10 ?
<wgrant> Ubuntu 13.10 has been unsupported for nearly two years.
<wgrant> The only supported series today are 12.04, 14.04, 15.04, 15.10
<karstensrage> people still have them
<wgrant> Their machines are probably part of a botnet by now :)
<wgrant> Launchpad does not build for EOL Ubuntu series.
<karstensrage> what im asking is not that
<karstensrage> do you have to have specific version for everything ubuntu puts out?
<wgrant> It depends on your package's dependencies.
<karstensrage> heres the way i think about it
<wgrant> If, for example, a library that you depend on changes its ABI, you'll have to build a separate version for each ABI.
<karstensrage> i put up the source, its the source
<karstensrage> build it for whatever machine asks for it
<karstensrage> is there someone thats whole life is just chasing ubuntu versions and resubmitting tomcat for every single version?
<karstensrage> or any package really?
<wgrant> There is one Ubuntu release every six months; it is not particularly onerous.
<karstensrage> and what about older versions?
<wgrant> What do you mean/
<karstensrage> 11.10, 12.04, 13.10
<karstensrage> 10.04
<wgrant> 12.04 is still supported, the others are not.
<karstensrage> they are still out there
<wgrant> Anybody running them is reckless, as they have numerous unpatched security vulnerabilities.
<wgrant> We cannot support them.
<karstensrage> i want them to be able to install my stuff regardless of what they have
<karstensrage> just like back then i could install apt-get install tomcat6
<karstensrage> today i just apt-get install tomcat7
<karstensrage> and later apt-get install tomcat8
<karstensrage> for me its all three apt-get install mylib
<wgrant> Launchpad does not build for obsolete Ubuntu series.
<wgrant> If you want to support people with vulnerable machines, you'll need to distribute the packages from somewhere else.
<karstensrage> where does 15.10 get its stuff?
<karstensrage> from 14.04 packages?
<wgrant> Which stuff?
<karstensrage> its tomcat8
<wgrant> Some binary packages are copied, others are rebuilt.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat8 shows the version in each supported series.
<oranged> quick question.. i am logged in however the 'report a bug' link takes me to a wiki..
<wgrant> oranged: Ubuntu overrides their Launchpad bug filing link to point to that page. The wiki explains the various avenues for filing an Ubuntu bug.
<wgrant> karstensrage: 14.04 doesn't have tomcat8, and 15.04, 15.10 and xenial all have different versions.
<oranged> wgrant; thanks
<oranged> wgrant; i thought i was nuts.
<karstensrage> xenial is 16.04?
<wgrant> xenial will be 16.04, yes.
<karstensrage> ok hmm
<karstensrage> maybe i should move all this to 14.04 and just resubmit every 6 months like you said?
<wgrant> Move all which?
<karstensrage> all my work so far as been on a 12.04 vm that i use for a lot of development work
<karstensrage> so everything is built and tested on 12.04
<wgrant> 12.04 is only supported for another 14 or so months. It would be unwise to deploy anything new on it at this point.
<wgrant> 14.04 is the current LTS release, and 16.04 will be the next.
<karstensrage> i think you underestimate how many old systems are out there
<wgrant> Oh, I'm well aware, and running 12.04 today is fine.
<wgrant> But if you are making any significant changes to deployment, it's probably wise to upgrade to something that will last more than a year.
<wgrant> And if you're running an EOL Ubuntu release, tell me your address so I can come and unplug that machine from the Internet :)
<karstensrage> i thought botnets were all windows machines
<StevenK> Nope
<wgrant> Regrettably not, though there are an awful lot of those.
<wgrant> I guess you know you've really made it as an OS when there are botnets of your machines!
<sunweaver> good morning (CET)
<sunweaver> I am unable to log into wiki.ubuntu.com using my Ubuntu ONE account.
<cjwatson> sunweaver: We can't help you here; we maintain neither of those systems.  Try #canonical-sysadmin
<sunweaver> cjwatson: thanks.
<xnox> the target must be the path within the targer repository
<xnox> -> shouldn't that be like preset to :master ? and/or whatever development focus (aka remote HEAD) are?
<cjwatson> we need a better picker for that in general
<cjwatson> definitely a known problem
<tsimonq2> just curious, If I make a merge proposal and it needs fixing, how do I get that fix to the reviewer? Do I jommit to the branch? what?
<tsimonq2> *commit
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Just add further commits on top of your branch with your fixes.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ahh okay thanks :)
<kamal> I've just gotten ARM builds enabled for a PPA which supplies > 200 packages.  How can I make LP rebuild all the existing packages in that PPA for the ARM arches?  (And bumping the version numbers and re-uploading all those packages is not a palatable solution!)
<teward> kamal: select all the packages, copy existing binaries to the same PPA
<teward> wait an eon
<teward> though, if you're sending 200 builds to the builders, I think the LP admins will be annoyed
<teward> s/will be/may be/
<kamal> teward, I tried exactly that, but LP doesn't buy it ...
<kamal> "Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  trustedqsl 2.2-2~kamal~vivid in vivid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)"
<teward> kamal: FWIW vivid went EOL
<kamal> teward, :-)    Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  trustedqsl 2.2-2~kamal~xenial in xenial (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<kamal> teward, i.e. same result for supported releases as well
<teward> i can't replicate, but I also can't see what you're selecting
<teward> My GUESS is you have "Rebuild" ticked...
<teward> not "copy existing binaries", but don't quote me on that
<teward> the people who can help are the LP admins; however, again, without knowing the build system fluently, you may want to consider NOT throwing 200 armhf builds into the queues
<kamal> teward, yes I did tick "Rebuild" (since I wanted it to build something)...  "Copy existing binaries" makes no sense here, I think.
<teward> kamal: actually, 'copy existing binaries' makes more sense
<teward> it'll sense armhf is misisng, and build
<teward> it's how i kicked the ZNC and NGINX PPAs I run into rebuilding for missing releases
<teward> and how i'm getting ppc64el building right now for my nginx ppas :P
<teward> kamal: missing binaries then get built, I believe
<teward> sounds counter intuitive, but it apparently works
<kamal> teward, wow!  "Copy existing binaries" does indeed work!   ok, I still don't get the logic of that verbiage at all, but . . .  THANKS!
<teward> kamal: note though that if your armhf builds take up all the builders, I think myself, many others, and the LP admins might squish you :P
<teward> (just saying)
<kamal> teward, they know where to find me  ;-)
<cjwatson> kamal: Copy the packages in question over the top of themselves, including binaries
<cjwatson> kamal: i.e. "Copy packages" in the PPA in question, select the relevant packages, "This PPA", "The same series", "Copy existing binaries"
<kamal> cjwatson, teward sorted me out ... the magic solution was that I needed to select "Copy existing binaries".
<teward> cjwatson: wouldn't 200 packages going for armhf builds take up a majority of the builders though?
<kamal> cjwatson, yup :-)
<teward> and clog the queue?
<cjwatson> teward: *shrug*
<cjwatson> teward: will clear quick enough
<dobey> teward: no different than 200 different people requesting builds at the same time, of the same priority.
<cjwatson> teward: (also may not be quite that many sources)
<cjwatson> teward: anyway, we can deal with abuse if it happens, but the build farm is there to be used
<teward> indeed
 * teward just sent all his nginx packages through the ppc64el builds :P
<tpham3783> wgrant, !
<dobey> huh
<tpham3783> hi dobey, i think i understand why you said packaging information shouldn't be included in the source package... b/c thats just to much to info to maintain as a developer..
<tpham3783> i was just wanting to adopt the way wireshark included the packaging info for debian in their source tree,
<tpham3783> to e20... but may not be a good choice
<tpham3783> furthermore, packaging info can only support **most likely** the latest flavors .... it wont be able to support old flavors like precise etc....
<tpham3783> that's just too much combination, and overhead for the developer to maintain
<dobey> packaging can support multiple series easily enough
<dobey> the main problem is that binaries built on different series, are different, and so should have different versions
<dobey> this will especially be a problem with the enlightenment stack, because there are many libraries and such
<tpham3783> dobey, i ran info this problem the other day, i had a build dependency libjson, and its not available on precise... so pretty much, i would need to write another recipe for precise, particularly
<dobey> json is available on precise
<tpham3783> i think it was lib json,, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpham3783/+recipe/edkit-daily
<tpham3783> libjson-c-dev
<tpham3783> dobey, is the file at debian/<pkg>.install neccessary?  what if I do not have it?  is it like an install mask?
<dobey> for packages that build a single binary is't not necessary; if you build multiple binaries, you must have .install files because they list the files that go in that package
<cjwatson> debian/*.install is described in "man dh_install"
<cjwatson> in general the various debhelper manual pages are excellent and you should consult them
<tpham3783> dobey, i have a closed source project but I want to leverage LP to build for all flavors of U., is it possible to write a recipe but yet somehow keep the source closed?
<cjwatson> Recipes don't yet support builds of private code.
<cjwatson> (It's hopefully coming in the next few months, although probably only for git)
<tpham3783> cjwatson, as a developer and a packager of a private software app, what's the best way to create deb installation packages?  At one point, i added a debian folder to the root source tree of my project, then install (using DESTDIR) to the debian folder; then used dpkg-deb to create a .deb installable package from it... I am sure its not the right way?  can you recommend a correct way please?
<tpham3783>  cjwatson, i've been researching, i some recommended that I create another branch, say debian-package, and then merge with the master branch if i want to create a deb package.. not sure what is the ideal best solution w/o reverting to LP
<dobey> debuild/dpkg-buildpackage is "the correct way" to build a debian package
<tpham3783> dobey, thanks, i want to know the correct work flow from other people too, also, I would like not to depend on debuild/dpkg-buildpackage if possible
<dobey> well, if you want to build debian packages, the correct way is to use the supported proper tools for building those packages. trying to do things manually with dpkg-deb will eventually result in problems
<tpham3783> dobey, where would you store your packaging info (debian folder), in a upstream git/svn branch, then merge in with the master branch?  just want to know common practices?  thanks
<dobey> tpham3783: well, i've set up daily builds of several things, and i typically stick the packaging in a separate bzr branch which i nest into the upstream code as debian/. for git, that could be a separate branch on the upstream repository, or it could be a separate repository or something.
<tpham3783> dobey, that makes sense, thanks.....
<tpham3783> dobey, do you always rely on LP to make builds for different flavors of U?  or u use some kind of jailroot on ur dev machine to build them manually?
<dobey> i use recipes all the time
<dobey> i only build things on my machine while developing and to test things out, and pretty much never install directly to / from source
<tpham3783> "never install to /", how would you test though? b/c i test E20, and i had to install it to /, bc it would be complicated if not set to /, say /usr/local/e20_install; had to change all kind of env paths just to test E
<dobey> depends on what i'm working on. i probably wouldn't test the entire enlightenment stack as if it were a single thing, because it's not. and anything i need to install to test, i'd build packages of first
<cjwatson> tpham3783: I agree with dobey that the correct approach is to use dpkg-buildpackage.  I'm sorry but I'm not willing to help you work around that.
<cjwatson> You can always use chroots if you're building on some other distribution.
<tpham3783> cjwatson, thanks, i was just wanting to know of other ways...
<cjwatson> Obviously it's *possible* to do it by hand (after all dpkg-buildpackage is just a script wrapping debian/rules etc.) but it's not something I'm prepared to help with.
<cjwatson> Because IME advising people on that just results in them coming back to me with problems they wouldn't have had if they'd used a more standard route. :-)
<dobey> it's completely open source and an open format, so it's totally possible to manually construct a .deb; it's just not worth the trouble to do it
<cjwatson> Assuming that the app in question has its own existence independent of packaging, then it likely does make sense for the packaging to be in a separate branch of some kind, not embedded in the upstream tree.
<tpham3783> Thanks guys, I will use dpkg-buildpackage from now on....
<tpham3783> for a brand new project, how do i tell dpkg-buildpackage to auto install all dependencies listed in the control file, prior to building?
<cjwatson> tpham3783: not dpkg-buildpackage's job - that's generally up to higher-level tools, IMO the best of which is sbuild (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild)
<karstensrage> i tested my ppa and it seems to have worked
<karstensrage> how big generally are chroots
<teward> varies release to release
 * teward pulls his sbuild schroots sizes
<karstensrage> im going to test in natty and saucy but i cant put those on launchpad right?
<wgrant> I'm going to pretend I didn't hear that.
<teward> lol
<teward> these are the filesizes for my chroots... though, I also have Debian chroots 'cause I use them...
<teward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14897387/
<teward> and yes I have a Vivid chroot there - it's just not been deleted yet :)
<dobey> but it's so new
<teward> okay, that made me chuckle
<teward> heh
<teward> dobey: thanks for making my day a little better xD
#launchpad 2016-02-06
<oranged> i filed a shitty bug
<oranged> how do i narrow a bug down to a specific package?
<oranged> in my case: most new gtk3? pgroams have insanely wide window borders with certain themes
<oranged> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1542161/+attachment/4564308/+files/Screenshot%20from%202016-02-04%2022-24-03.png
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1542161 in Ubuntu "Large window borders on gnome apps, gedit, nautilus etc." [Undecided,New]
<oranged> can i narrow this down so that it's triaged appropriately?
<oranged> i would appreciate any input
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/849600/comments/26
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 849600 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Medium,Fix released]
<dupondje> can somebody wipe this user & spam? :)
<teward> cjwatson: are the uploaders for the package repositories (not the PPAs) in cleanup mode right now?
<cjwatson> teward: That's a slightly confused question, I think, but if you mean is it the daily-ish time when the publisher takes longer because it's cleaning its databases, no
<cjwatson> teward: (There was some problem around that time when the germinate step at the end of the publisher was failing because of a certain person breaking the seeds, though)
#launchpad 2016-02-07
<teward> cjwatson: thanks, it was asked of me by a Debian package maintainer when their package which autosynced into proposed would get out of it
<dobey> teward: the exuces page suggested a new apt and gcc, which probably doesn't help much with things migrating from proposed. i know i've been having issues with packages in PPAs that depend on -proposed in xenial the past couples days, because of installability issues for build deps
<teward> dobey: it wasn't delayed migration - it was delayed lack of available binary packages
<teward> which in turn caused a delayed migration - but it wasn't due to apt/gcc afaict
<dobey> teward: which delays migration...
<teward> indeed.
<teward> but i was more concerned about the "no binary packages in any arch" issue that was there
<dobey> and apt/gcc can delay binary packages
<teward> it was resolved though
<teward> ahhhh, okay
<dobey> and the excuses.html can be very out of sync with reality sometimes
<dobey> anyway, i should probably be doing something other than sitting at the computer
<cjwatson> teward: That would probably have been caused by the seeds being broken, yes.
<teward> so, question, why're all the armhf builders disabled...?
<teward> except for one
<teward> (for PPAs)
<teward> (3 days for an armhf PPA build sounds a little excessive?)
<cjwatson> We recently switched to building them virtualised on arm64 hardware, but the reset procedure on that cloud is not entirely reliable yet.
<cjwatson> Let's see if they'll come back.
<cjwatson> (Er, by which I mean that I'm poking them.)
<teward> that looks a bit nicer, now.  (referring to the Builders page)
<teward> cjwatson: thanks for poking it
<cjwatson> This is not as promising as it might be, but I may be able to resurrect some more with a bit of persistence.
<teward> mmm, indeed.
<teward> i mean, it's not a huge importance for immediately for me, i'm just build-testing something at the request of a Debian maintainer in relation to a bug about a missing Ubuntu-specific build dep, so there's not a huge need
<teward> it just struck me as odd to see a 3-day-in-the-future build date
<cjwatson> Yes, that'll happen when the cloud is semi-broken.
<cjwatson> We don't yet know exactly what the problem is.  It looks like DHCP requests get lost when the instances are trying to boot, but it's not entirely clear.
 * teward shrugs
<teward> thanks for poking at it anyways :)
<cjwatson> But at a weekend we aren't going to be able to get sysadmins to help dig into the root cause, so whack-a-mole and prayer it is.
<teward> indeed.
<cjwatson> The point of the test rebuild currently running on arm64 was to arrange for there to be enough resets that we could have time to dig into the root cause, so hopefully we can make more headway on that soon.
<cjwatson> Well, I'm not enormously hopeful that that'll stay up overnight, but I'll check again in the morning.
<ricotz> hello, could someone restart https://launchpad.net/~canonical-libreoffice-builds/+archive/ubuntu/archive-staging/+build/8964534
<cjwatson> ricotz: hmm, that's peculiar, but OK, doing
<cjwatson> ricotz: (you didn't have a "cancel build" option yourself?)
<ricotz> cjwatson, thanks (I am not in that group but waiting for this built to succeed)
<cjwatson> ricotz: oh, of course
<sergio-br2> I learned on math that 0.02015 < 0.170
<sergio-br2> but apt does not agree with that
<sergio-br2> it's 0.02015.git
<sergio-br2> actually
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: Version numbers aren't decimals.
<cjwatson> sergio-br2: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<sergio-br2> :/
<sergio-br2> and now, what do I do then?
<cjwatson> Choose different versions?
<sergio-br2> I want to change to 0.170
<sergio-br2> * it's mame libretro package
<cjwatson> I think you should be able to solve all your problems by reading the above document carefully.
<sergio-br2> ah, using epoch right
<cjwatson> That's one option, although you should be aware that it isn't reversible (within a given archive, anyway).
<cjwatson> As the policy document says, it's for leaving behind mistakes, not for coping with silly orderings.  It may not be compatible with other packagings of the same upstream source, and it effectively constitutes a promise to figure out how to use a sensible strictly-increasing versioning scheme in future.
<dobey> i would avoid epochs unless impossible to do so
<cjwatson> Strings of digits are generally compared numerically, but segment-by-segment - so the relevant mathematical fact here is that 02015 > 170.
<mbaynton1> anyone want to help a newbie out with uploads to my ppa that just go into the void? I'm pretty sure it's not an incorrectly signed .changes file
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: Looking
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: So if the .changes file is sufficiently broken, we can't even manage to parse it to notify you of the problem ...
<cjwatson> 2016-02-07 15:11:13 INFO    Failed to parse changes file '/srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20160207-151022-089181/~mbaynton/ubuntu/trafficserver/trafficserver_6.1.0-1_amd64.changes': Unable to find mandatory field 'Binary'
<cjwatson>  in the changes file.
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: Did you build this with dpkg-buildpackage or a wrapper around it, or did you construct the files by hand?
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: It looks like maybe you initially tried to do a binary upload, and then hacked the file to try to make it into a source upload?
<mbaynton1> cjwatson: thanks for finding that. Indeed; I read that "Binary" in .changes meant there were binaries, and when I got a message complaining about the presence of binaries, I removed it.
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: OK, that's quite wrong
<cjwatson> Binary lists the binary packages that a source upload may produce
<mbaynton1> cjwatson: :| then https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Binary is not esepcially helpful; it seems to say that's what Binary in the .dsc does
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: You're unlikely to be able to get this right by hacking the file around by hand unless you know the system well.  Instead, you should use dpkg-buildpackage -S
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: That's entirely not what it says :)
<cjwatson> Oh, under .changes
<cjwatson> Well, maybe
<cjwatson> Anyway, the point remains, don't hack the file around by hand, you don't need to
<cjwatson> Just use dpkg-buildpackage -S
<cjwatson> That will give you a _source.changes
<mbaynton1> cjwatson: ok thank you, I will try that. I initially was using debian instructions and got a .deb that works fine there, and then afterward went aw heck, let's see if I can put it in an ubuntu ppa...
<cjwatson> Also, I note that your earlier upload was targeted to unstable
<cjwatson> (in debian/changelog)
<cjwatson> If you don't want to change debian/changelog, this is one case (basically the only one) where it isn't terrible to hack .changes; you can build the package with dpkg-buildpackage -S, then edit the Distribution: line to name an Ubuntu series
<cjwatson> Or you can have debian/changelog target an Ubuntu series instead, up to you
<mbaynton1> cjwatson: got it
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage may be helpful
 * cjwatson goes for some much-needed sofa and book time
<mbaynton1> cjwatson: success, thanks again for the tips!
<cjwatson> mbaynton1: good good
#launchpad 2017-01-30
<dupondje> it might be me, but why is the version order always different on pages like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox ? :)
<dupondje> I would expect the newest version always be on top of both for example
<dupondje> or at the bottom
<dupondje> but not 'random' :)
#launchpad 2017-01-31
<mapreri> I cancelled this build after 100+ hours it was running, and the small terminal was stuck on "semop(1): encountered an error: Invalid argument".  shouldn't this have died by itself at some point?
<mapreri> then, sbuild says 100+ hours, but the build was started the 26th, it's 5 days ago…
<mapreri> this => https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304584637/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.schleuder_3.0.1-1_CANCELLING.txt.gz (which I've now retried, it was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/schleuder/3.0.1-1/+build/11928304)
<cjwatson> Yes, it should; known bug.  launchpad-buildd still uses sbuild's sudo mode, which isn't as good at killing sessions as its schroot mode.
<mapreri> ic
<acheronuk> something up with launchpad? taking ages for some uploads to ppas to show update, acceptance and build failure emails are coming very slowly, sometimes many many hours after the event
<wgrant> acheronuk: Do you have a specific example of a package and email that were delayed?
<acheronuk> wgrant: oddly enough, no. I have uploaded quite a bit to ppas today, and had not thought at the time to filter or note the late ones :(
<acheronuk> I shall note future ones in case this continues
<wgrant> acheronuk: Hmm. So you've seen delays in Accepted emails, not just things that might be explained by non-zero build queues?
<wgrant> It's much easier to track down if you have an example, because nothing seems to be generally wrong.
<acheronuk> correct. certainly not built queue related
<acheronuk> [18:49] <mamarley> Launchpad is really lagging today.  It is taking hours to publish stuff and even 30 minutes or so to transmit build failure emails.
<acheronuk> so not just me ^^
#launchpad 2017-02-01
<tzander> Hi, I run a PPA and on there I uploaded some support packages and a source package. Now a day after I get a weird warning when building: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoinclassic/nightly/ubuntu/pool/main/d/db4.8/libdb4.8_4.8.30-trusty1_armhf.deb  Size mismatch
<tzander> anyone any ideas how to fix that?
<Mez> Trying to delete an SSH key from ubuntu one login stuff... it's coming back with an OOPs....
<Mez> ~Who can I poke to fix this?
<morphis> cjwatson: is it a known problem that launchpad has a big delay for git repositories and their mapped stated in for example merge proposals?
<GunnarHj> wgrant: Hi William, talked to seb128 about opening the translations for zesty. Any chance you can look at that?
<cjwatson> morphis: no, I don't see why that would be delayed
<cjwatson> (but I'm in meetings all day so can't really investigate much - please leave details)
<morphis> cjwatson: hm, see https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/wifi-ap/+merge/316103
<morphis> I've pushed the same branch already some time ago and there is still no update for the MP
<cjwatson> so what's out of date, the diff or the source branch or what?
<morphis> the MP state
<morphis> so asking launchpad via API or looking at the webpage gives an outdated view on the actual branch
<cjwatson> which bit of the MP state?
<cjwatson> I mean, what were you expecting to change?
<morphis> see branch itself is https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/wifi-ap/log/?h=feature/config-disable-by-default
<morphis> cjwatson: first off all that the diff is updated
<cjwatson> it's oopsing
<cjwatson> wait, is it
<morphis> not for this MP but I created another one https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/snappy-hwe-snaps/+git/network-manager/+merge/316112 from a branch I just pushed a few minutes before I created the MP
<morphis> and that was oopsing
<cjwatson> right, sorry, basically can't look today since I'm in design meetings, hopefully later
<morphis> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<morphis> cjwatson: the funny thing is that even a resubmit doesn't update that MP
<morphis> cjwatson: seems to be more widespread problem, now found another user which has similar problems
<morphis> cjwatson: is there somebody else who can look in this?
<rbasak> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+ref/master is behind compared to https://git.launchpad.net/usd-importer/log/
<rbasak> Is this expected, or is something broken?
<rbasak> As a result, https://code.launchpad.net/~racb/usd-importer/+git/usd-importer/+merge/316157 is showing more in its preview diff than it should.
<rbasak> (AFAICT)
<cjwatson> git problems should be fixed for new pushes now; have asked William if he can work out how to retry the failed jobs
<cjwatson> (since I'm too tired)
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Datacentre firewall maintenance 23:00 - 00:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> We're performing some firewall maintenance over the next hour, so LP might drop out for a moment a couple of times.
<wxl> thx wgrant
<wgrant> We've run into a probable hardware issue with one of the new firewalls, so LP's currently down, but we're fixing it.
<wgrant> Things should be happy again.
#launchpad 2017-02-02
<wxl> s/kd
<wxl> oops
<wxl> so we have this little package that should create some .desktop files, btu it's failing because 'dpkg-genchanges: error: binary build with no binary artifacts found; cannot distribute' how to fix?
<wgrant> wxl: It sounds like it's not actually creating any debs.
<wgrant> That should be reproducible locally.
<wxl> wgrant: i gather that, but why would that be?
<wgrant> wxl: Your debian/rules or debian/control is wrong.
<wxl> wgrant: control seems fine https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/tree/debian/control
<wxl> wgrant: and rules seems pretty simple, too https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/tree/debian/rules
<wgrant> wxl: How are you building it?
<wxl> wgrant: to be fair, i haven't tried building it locally. i was expecting lp to take care of that for me :)
<wgrant> wxl: Where's the build log?
<wxl> did i not link that? sorry
<wxl> wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304799943/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kubuntu-web-shortcuts_17.04.0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> wxl: Your debian/rules is rather suspiciously missing a line that does something.
<wgrant> It's not what you linked to in git.
<wxl> it's not eh
<wxl> this is what i get for trusting other people XD
<wxl> hahahah yeah XD
<wxl> thx wgrant
<wgrant> np
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rbasak> Could someone please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/426641? I don't mind it taking a while but it's frustrating having to keep reopening it.
<rbasak> (it's about the git importer and ~ubuntu-branches)
<bdmurray> wgrant: I'm curious about a build failure https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304937662/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-armhf.apport-test-crashes_0.20170126-1~69~ubuntu17.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<bdmurray> wgrant: generate-crashes should be sending SIGSEGV not SIGILL
<bdmurray> wgrant: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/error-tracker-deployment/test-crashes/view/head:/generate-sigsegv-crash.py#L62
<bdmurray> It works fine for me on rugby.
<wgrant> bdmurray: You've tried it in an armhf chroot on rugby?
<bdmurray> wgrant: yes, a zesty armhf chroot
<wgrant> I agree the build log looks weird, but I'm interested if you've tried the same scenario.
<wgrant> Huh
<wgrant> (gdb) ERROR: apport (pid 8391) Thu Feb  2 23:30:19 2017: called for pid 8384, signal 11, core limit 0
<wgrant> So it is getting segv, but gdb lies?
<bdmurray> No, I think that's http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~daisy-pluckers/error-tracker-deployment/test-crashes/view/head:/generate-sigsegv-crash.py#L74
<bdmurray> So that message came from generate-sigsegv-crash.py
<bdmurray> and the 11 is hard coded there
#launchpad 2017-02-03
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> Missed that bit.
<wgrant> bdmurray: Hm, so it only fails in zesty?
<bdmurray> wgrant: Let me check, there is actually a bug in gdb where generate-core doesn't work in an armhf chroot on arm64
<bdmurray> Its sigill on yakkety too
<bdmurray> SIGSEGV on xenial though https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304016495/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-armhf.apport-test-crashes_0.20170126-1~69~ubuntu16.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> bdmurray: Let me just root a buildd to see if I can repro it.
<wgrant> The main difference is that rugby's an HWE 4.4, while LP buildds are a real 4.4 with a tiny patch of mine.
<wgrant> The patch can't really change anything, but the non-HWEness might.
<bdmurray> wgrant: Okay, thanks for looking at it
<wgrant> bdmurray: Uh well so
<wgrant> bdmurray: "gdb cat", "run" on a buildd is enough to get a SIGILL.
<wgrant> cat on its own is fine, as you might imagine.
<wgrant> bdmurray: This should be reproducible in a zesty armhf chroot in a stock xenial arm64 KVM guest. Happens even without my custom kernel.
<wgrant> I'll try to poke a little further, but this isn't an LP issue and I think you should be able to reproduce it on a local VM.
<rbasak> Could someone please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/426641? I don't mind it taking a while but it's frustrating having to keep reopening it.
<rbasak> (it's about the git importer and ~ubuntu-branches)
 * cjwatson answers
<rbasak> Thanks!
 * rbasak reads
<rbasak> cjwatson: so IIUC, we'd have a separate importer Launchpad account, say ~ubuntu-git-importer, and lp:ubuntu/+source/package could be made to point to lp:~ubuntu-git-importer/ubuntu/+source/package? If so, then we can create and use ~ubuntu-git-importer now, right, and add the magic later without having to rearrange things?
<cjwatson> Indeed
<rbasak> That unblocks us nicely for now then. Thanks!
<cjwatson> The magic will be important for either possible path, but in very different ways: in one, it's required for push and storage efficiency; in the other, it'd likely be required for the ability to set ACLs associated with upload permissions.
<rbasak> Ah - we won't get that storage efficiency right now? If the importer pushes to lp:~ubuntu-git-importer/ubuntu/+source/package, and I push to lp:~racb/ubuntu/+source/package, they won't share storage right now?
<cjwatson> No, they won't.
<cjwatson> We don't have an explicit fork action right now; object sharing works by sharing with default repositories.
<cjwatson> https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/code/xmlrpc/git.py#n245 has the logic
<rbasak> I see, OK. We're already running test automatic imports for a set of packages (873) at the moment. Will there be an issue if we start ramping this up?
<rbasak> That won't affect duplication much, I suppose, since we wouldn't get duplication until uploaders really start pushing.
<cjwatson> Right, it's not an issue for the importer pushing stuff, but it would be an issue once we start seeing more uploaders pushing their clones.
<rbasak> Understood. So should we just progress as we are for now, and as we ramp up, we will address it then?
<cjwatson> I think we need to sort this out soon; there will be some lead time in working it all out.
<cjwatson> And there isn't a particularly reasonable way to fix object sharing on existing repositories.
<rbasak> OK
<cjwatson> It's not a hard blocker, but it shouldn't be delayed much.
<rbasak> So not fixing object sharing will cause future issues, so we should address that now.
<cjwatson> The alternative would be figuring out and implementing an explicit fork action.
<rbasak> For the ACL side of things, that's OK to leave for now, right?
<rbasak> I'll file a bug for the object sharing case.
<cjwatson> (In which case LP would have explicit knowledge about which repository it needs to share with, and doesn't need to guess based on defaults - so that would be a way to sidestep the question of blessing lp:ubuntu/+source/package if we felt we needed to sidestep that)
<cjwatson> Certainly file a bug, but like I say I think it will need external contribution if it's to be done in the next couple of months
<rbasak> Understood. I'll add a task against our project too.
<rbasak> I've filed bug 1661600. Nice number!
<ubot5> bug 1661600 in usd-importer "git object sharing is suboptimal in Launchpad" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1661600
<clivejo> Is there any way to search for a git repo under Launchpad?
<clivejo> We have almost 400 repo's - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git and need a way to search them?
#launchpad 2018-01-29
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: As pjdc says - specifically, they were unrestricted once scalingstack started supporting them and was verified to work reasonably
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<ktibi> Hi launchpad, I try to open a bug but I have timeout, the web site is ok ?
#launchpad 2018-01-30
<ricotz> hello, it seems I am running into "missing dh_scour" issues on bionic builders, I am not explicitly using it, but afaik launchpad adds thoses calls
<ricotz> # only call dh_scour for packages in main
<ricotz> if grep -q '^Component:[[:space:]]*main' /CurrentlyBuilding 2>/dev/null; then dh_scour -pfirefox -Nfirefox-testsuite; fi
<ricotz>  /bin/bash: dh_scour: command not found
<wgrant> ricotz: That's in cdbs
<wgrant> cdbs-0.4.156ubuntu2/1/rules/debhelper.mk.in:if grep -q '^Component:[[:space:]]*main' /CurrentlyBuilding 2>/dev/null; then dh_scour -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_SCOUR_ARGS); fi
<ricotz> wgrant, ok, something seems to have changed then, like a dropped dependency, since the identical packaging works on artful
<ricotz> oh, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/355040931/cdbs_0.4.156ubuntu3_0.4.156ubuntu4.diff.gz
<ricotz> looks like I got caught up in the middle of a scour<->cdbs transition
<wgrant> Seems so.
<ricotz> I assume building with enabled -proposed should fix it
#launchpad 2018-01-31
<acheronuk> any eta on getting capacity back on the build farm. I am guessing not, but ask on the off chance
<cjwatson> The ball remains in the CPU vendors' courts.
<mpt> Heh, I just noticed that about 120 bugs have been reported accidentally using Launchpad’s example bug summary. :-) <https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=%22weather+applet+crashes+on+logout%22&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPR
<mpt> OGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.omit_dupes.used=>
<mpt> (Unbroken link: https://goo.gl/aE5BQf )
<clivejo> would some kind soul remove me from planet.ubuntu please?
<wgrant> clivejo: That's not a Launchpad service. A member of ~ubuntumembers can do that by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding_Your_Blog
<clivejo> revert this commit - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision/1877
<clivejo> wgrant: I know, but would you revert that commit for me please
<wgrant> clivejo: No, Launchpad staff can't modify others' branches. Can you find a Kubuntu member to do that, perhaps?
<clivejo> I have asked a few people but they aren't willing to do it
<clivejo> aaronhoneycutt is trying to do it for me, but having issues with SSH permissions or something
<cjwatson> clivejo: can you send GPG-signed email?
<clivejo> cjwatson: why for?
<cjwatson> clivejo: so I can assure myself that you are who you say you are rather than somebody who's stolen your IRC nick/cloak
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<clivejo> that's me
<cjwatson> sure, but anyone can say that
<cjwatson> if you can send me a GPG-signed email than I can be sure of it
<clivejo> I resigned as Ubuntu member and you can see that on my LP profile
<cjwatson> shouldn't prevent sending a signed email
<clivejo> well my install is a bit of a mess at the moment and getting my keys is a problem right now
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to make sure I'm not being socially engineered; I'm happy to perform an action on your request using privileges that I have if I can be sure it's really from you
<cjwatson> OK, so maybe it can wait until then?  or maybe you can find somebody who knows you better and can manage to sort out how to commit to a branch on LP
<clivejo> or maybe a nice Ubuntu s*cks post would get me removed pretty quick!
<cjwatson> I don't know what's up here but it has nothing to do with me, so maybe you could quit being aggressive at me
<cjwatson> it's not going to persuade me to do something I'm not entirely sure about
<clivejo> I was only joking, I just want removed off the list is all
<cjwatson> OK, so come up with a way to prove that you're ~clivejo and I'll be very happy to do it
<cjwatson> how about SSH keys?
<cjwatson> or can you log into your LP account from a web browser?  I could /msg you something innocuous to edit into your profile briefly
<clivejo> I can log into my LP account
<acheronuk> clivejo: where is you drone?
<acheronuk> *your
<clivejo> it was on my mums roof!
<acheronuk> LOL. it's him
<clivejo> almost broke my neck getting it off
<acheronuk> got the pic you sent me?
<cjwatson> clivejo: Done.
<clivejo> cjwatson: thanks
<acheronuk> cancel the pic.
<clivejo> it was on telegram and Ive deleted that
<acheronuk> did not doubt it was him, as someone would have to have stolen his KDE bnc login in tha last hr, but cool
<acheronuk> clivejo: no probs
<clivejo> acheronuk: aren't you supposed to be drinking beer?
<acheronuk> I am. the TV part of the TV & beer is what is getting missed right now
<clivejo> <acheronuk> did not doubt it was him, as someone would have to have stolen his KDE bnc login in tha last hr, but cool  - thanks for making me go through "security" with Colin :P
#launchpad 2018-02-01
<Jasem> is LP having issues again?
<Jasem> it was working fine for like 2 days and now everything is delayed
<blahdeblah> Jasem: what are you trying to do?
<Jasem> blahdeblah: Make packages for my project. Users are complaining a lot now due to this since some packages that contain some fixes are not getting build for several days now
<blahdeblah> Jasem: there is definitely a build backlog
<Jasem> blahdeblah: yeah look at this --> https://code.launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+recipe/libsbig-daily
<Jasem> it's been saying 1-hour for like 3 days now
<blahdeblah> Yeah - that's been happening a lot due to the backlog
<blahdeblah> if it's important (e.g. to get out security fixes), there are possible overrides we can make
<Jasem> it's to fix crash, not a security issue per se.
<wgrant> everything == dailies, fwiw
<wgrant> Everything else is building with less than two hours of latency, mostly less than 20 minutes
<dlnprsl> Why is downloading package from ppa.launchpad.net really slow?
<dlnprsl> My speed test was 7.44Mbps
<dlnprsl> But I only got 20kBps
<dlnprsl> 20kBps to download package from launchpad ppa
#launchpad 2018-02-02
<vila> Hi there !
<vila> Weird behavior on qastaging
<vila> https://code.qastaging.launchpad.net/~vila is timing out and the git backend is unhappy too. The bzr one is doing fine
<vila> Somehow, the fact that the bzr backend is doing fine may be the most surprising :-} /me scratches head
<doublehp> cjwatson: ?
<doublehp> Error ID:           OOPS-d261f53e7f68f5ba5d4f054ac9e2c0f4
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d261f53e7f68f5ba5d4f054ac9e2c0f4
<doublehp> when you have fixed this, we need to talk
<cjwatson> doublehp: Again?  I thought we fixed your account the other day
<doublehp> same issue as last time (jan 26th, 20h32, paris time)
<cjwatson> doublehp: Did you delete an account somewhere?
<doublehp> yes; please fix this one, and then, we have a talk about it
<doublehp> not since last time
<cjwatson> What do you need to talk about, other than "fix this account"?
<doublehp> i need to login to close a bug, and then, we can remove useless accounts
<cjwatson> You seem to have a different SSO username now?
<doublehp> first things first.
<cjwatson> You're clearly not just logging in again using the same account - you've done something unusual
<doublehp> ah yes
<doublehp> but for now, I need to auth as doublehp@doublehp.org
<cjwatson> this is a different kind of error, I need to investigate a little, and before that I need to finish a report my boss's boss asked me for
<cjwatson> so I'll get back to you when I have time
<doublehp> I will have time in 30s
<cjwatson> It will take me longer than 30 seconds to finish this report
<doublehp> so, I created an account about 10y ago with email benoit@demaine.info ; on jan 26, I tried to reuse this account, and after loosing 2h  hours on this, I created a new account with email doublehp@doublehp.org . For some reason, two accounts were created with with email (browser cache issue).
<doublehp> now, I would like which account holds my old nick "doublehp" because for both account, I was said the nick is already in use. Please tell me if it's used by any account like *@demaine.info *@doublehp.org or doublehp@gmail.com ; they all belong to me.
<doublehp>  If "doublehp" user name is owned by an other email, then, it's not me ... and I will be sad someone else uses my nick, but it's not illegal and I can't complain.
<doublehp> Then, it would be probably make things more simple if I delete one of these two accounts; benoit@demaine.info should have been used 10y ago to get a CD shipped to me ( https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ) ; doublehp@doublehp.org should only be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6/+bug/1745667
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1745667 in libtasn1-6 (Ubuntu) "4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.2 vs 4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.3 regression bug" [Undecided,Invalid]
<doublehp> since that bug is now closed, loosing this account would not be a problem. My preference would be to use "DoubleHP" nick with email benoit@demaine.info , and close, or turn iddle doublehp@doublehp.org
<cjwatson> doublehp: There should be no need to lose accounts, and we'd rather not.  My preference would be to merge all these accounts together, and then you can rename the account to "doublehp".  Would that be OK with you?
<doublehp> merge them into benoit@demaine.info if you can; but, check first if "doublehp" is owned by one of my emails, and not already used by someone else
<cjwatson> ~doublehp is not in use at all
<cjwatson> (login.ubuntu.com may think it is, possibly, but it's not in use on Launchpad)
<doublehp> oh, but, why couldn't I take it last week ?
<cjwatson> Because it was in use then
<cjwatson> I got it merged into ~doublehpp
<doublehp> ; I prefer benoit@demaine.info and doublehp , thanks
<cjwatson> Once we merge all the accounts together you can rename and set whatever email addresses you want.
<cjwatson> (Assuming you control them, obviously)
<cjwatson> doublehp: Can you currently sign in to ~doublehpp (i.e. as doublehp@doublehp.org)?
<doublehp> yes, i did 10mn ago
<clivejo> where would I go to get help with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<cjwatson> clivejo: #canonical-sysadmin or rt@ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> doublehp: requested account merge, will let you know
<doublehp> cjwatson: note that the very initial issue was, on jan 26, I could not login benoit@demaine.info ... 2h before you fixed the issue for doublehp@doublehp.org
<clivejo> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> doublehp: Right, that'll be the same issue whose OOPS you just reported.  It's a very old and apparently slightly weird account with no preferred email address, which is broken.
<cjwatson> Maybe something to do with being created for shipit; that stuff is all before my time as a Launchpad hacker
<doublehp> cjwatson: old ... like around 2005-2009
<cjwatson> 2006
<cjwatson> but yes
<cjwatson> doublehp: OK, you should now be able to log into Launchpad as the 'doublehpp' user, rename it to 'doublehp', and add the benoit@demaine.info email address on https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails.  You may have to add that email address separately on https://login.ubuntu.com/+emails as well.
<cjwatson> doublehp: I don't think any of this should require admin intervention at this point, unless you have more accounts lying around :-)
<doublehp> cjwatson: all done, thanks; at last.
<cjwatson> Excellent.
#launchpad 2018-02-03
<scootergrisen> Can launchpad be translated?
<scootergrisen> https://translations.launchpad.net/launchpad says "Launchpad itself does not translate its messages."
#launchpad 2018-02-04
<Dutchy45> Hey guys, I don't know if I'm in the right place but I'm looking for help with gridcoin?
<asciiwolf> hello, I have a problem pushing my project to launchpad bzr
<asciiwolf> When I try bzr push it just hangs and does nothing. :-( Are there currently any issues with the Launchpad Bazaar?
<asciiwolf> my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~asciiwolf
<tsimonq2> asciiwolf: What's the exact command you're using?
<asciiwolf> I have tried more commands:
<asciiwolf> bzr push lp:autoremover , bzr push lp:~asciiwolf/autoremover/trunk , bzr push lp:~asciiwolf/+autoremover/trunk
<asciiwolf> none of them worked
<asciiwolf> It just asks to accept the key fingerprint, then hangs forever
<tsimonq2> hm.
<asciiwolf> I have tried it on both Ubuntu (latest bionic devel build) and Fedora, both with the latest bzr client installed
<asciiwolf> yay, I tried to make a new ssh key and it works now
<asciiwolf> So problem solved I guess :)
#launchpad 2019-01-30
<hangar18> hey guys i'm having some horrible issues getting logged into launchpad. i've tried to create a new account to no avail. can someone help me out?
<DonkeyHotei> if i upload an Trusty backport to my ppa, and the build fails, and fixing the error requires a change to the orig.tar.gz, what are the proper args to debchange for the new attempt?
<cjwatson> You'll have to prepare the orig.tar.gz separately, and at that point it's probably best to just use the -v option to dch to explicitly specify a version
<DonkeyHotei> cjwatson: ok, but how should i name the new orig.tar.gz?
<DonkeyHotei> since it's not a new upstream
<rbasak> Is this package definitely not "3.0 (quilt)"?
<DonkeyHotei> it's 3.0
<rbasak> Won't a quilt patch do?
<DonkeyHotei> ahh
<DonkeyHotei> thanx
<cjwatson> Right, maybe I shouldn't have taken you at your word about requiring a change to the orig.tar.gz :)
<cjwatson> If you're not upstream then you generally shouldn't pretend to be by creating a new orig, indeed
<cjwatson> (There are a few cases where you have to, mostly licensing violations that require removing material)
<jochensp> hi, my ppa uploads are rejected with missing field 'Binary', but if I do a binary upload dput rejects it (also I never did binary uploads according to my log)
<cjwatson> jochensp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1813037.  For the time being, build your source package with an older dpkg-dev
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1813037 in Launchpad itself ".changes from dpkg-genchanges 1.19.3 are rejected" [Undecided,New]
<jochensp> cjwatson: thx!
#launchpad 2019-01-31
<chiluk> I rotated my signing keys today, and now my ppa appears to be stuck in "Pending Publication".. I don't ever recall seeing this before?  Are the two related?  I don't ever recall seeing this before.  https://launchpad.net/~chiluk/+archive/ubuntu/lp1758736/+packages
<chiluk> I verified the signatures..  but dput didn't seem to like the idea of using a subkey for signing.
<hloeung> chiluk: likely unrelated... it says published now
<hloeung> '1 minute ago'
<chiluk> see that's all I needed to do ..
<chiluk> just ask the question.
<chiluk> thanks hloeung.
<hloeung> chiluk: also, signing with subkey works. That's what I've always been using. If this is a new key, make sure it exists on keyserver.u.c
<chiluk> yeah .. that was the first thing I checked.
<chiluk> og dput complains gpg: /home/chiluk/src/bionic/pulseaudio/pulseaudio_11.1-1ubuntu7.1+lp1758736_source.changes: Error checking signature from 4DCF8EEB742E27CB: SignatureVerifyError: 0
<chiluk> Checking signature on .dsc
<chiluk> gpg: /home/chiluk/src/bionic/pulseaudio/pulseaudio_11.1-1ubuntu7.1+lp1758736.dsc: Error checking signature from 4DCF8EEB742E27CB: SignatureVerifyError: 0
<chiluk> I'll check dput-ng next time I do an upload just to make sure.
<chiluk> dput-ng appears to work fine.
<chiluk> I'm tempted to update the dependency on dput in bionic.
<chiluk> I'm assuming I installed it via the ubuntu-devel meta package
#launchpad 2019-02-01
<acheronuk> cjwatson: LP having a problem? many builds seem stalled for a long time
<acheronuk> or at least that is what webui shows
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Recovering now, thanks
<cjwatson> buildd-manager gets stuck sometimes :-/
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks. yeah, now you mention that, I think I recall pinging you some time back on the same thing with same explanation
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like we can't upload to the archive?
<LocutusOfBorg> Unhandled exception processing upload: HTTP Error 502: Proxy Error
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, maybe you can do some more magic? :)
<beisner> hi all - lp web mp ui timing out (Error ID: OOPS-37fe3594f1b568f21c62b1593ac7a42c) - ah, looks like others may know of an issue already?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-37fe3594f1b568f21c62b1593ac7a42c
<beisner> hi cjwatson - ^ just want to make sure you're aware of this, not urgent on my end other than i can't look some things atm.
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg,beisner: known librarian problems; IS were working on it in #is-outage just a moment ago
<LocutusOfBorg> nice wonderful
#launchpad 2020-01-27
<danger89> Hi. I would like to change my username from 'openlaptop' to 'melroy': https://launchpad.net/~openlaptop
<danger89> I don't have any PPA's at the moment.
<danger89> However, I get an error "melroy is already in use by another person or team."
<danger89> which is strange since I do not see any ~melroy or melroy user in launchpad!?
<danger89> Could somebody help me changing the launchpad ID plz?
<cjwatson> danger89: Launchpad's username namespace is shared with various other systems that use login.ubuntu.com (= login.launchpad.net), such as the snap store.  Not all usernames created in those other systems are necessarily visible to you, but they still exist.
<cjwatson> So I'm afraid that one is taken in a way I can't trivially rename.  (If it were a deactivated or suspended user or some such then I could rename it out of the way, but it isn't.)
<rbasak> Known outage: eg. OOPS-88829a24adc7a145a0e7dbf359294ada
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-88829a24adc7a145a0e7dbf359294ada
<rbasak> ?
<rbasak> It's very quick at failing
<rbasak> Ah, I see elsewhere it's known
<cjwatson> Fallout from git being sad
<cjwatson> In progress
<rbasak> thanks
<cjwatson> (IWBNI the webapp didn't break page rendering due to that though)
<cjwatson> git should be better now
<rbasak> Fixed for me. Thanks!
<danger89> cjwatson: thanks for your help.
#launchpad 2020-01-29
<DalekSec> With regards to https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/renewal-of-ubuntu-forums-council/14152, I don't suppose there's a way to see if they can renew themselves?  https://launchpad.net/~forum-council/+members shows that none of them are admins at least.
<cjwatson> DalekSec: That team's renewal policy is set to "invite them to apply for renewal" (i.e. no self-renewal), so no.  But I've answered on the discourse thread.
<DalekSec> cjwatson: Thank you very much.
<teward> cjwatson: wgrant: are PPA builds for trusty disabled or still enabled, given Trusty is EOL and in just ESM only now?
<DalekSec> Enabled still, as is precise I believe.
#launchpad 2020-01-30
<xeromycota> Is it possible to make launchpad automatically build imported git repository whenever there is new release from upstream?
<cjwatson> xeromycota: Yes, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
#launchpad 2020-01-31
<DarwinElf> apparently Mozilla/Bugzilla created (without my permission) my launchpad.net account.  How do I login?
<DarwinElf> it just takes me to an Ubuntu page that says my account already exists, but it doesn't work with my password that does work for Mozilla/Bugzilla (just verified that and copied & pasted it several times, typed it several times also)
<DarwinElf> i hadn't planned to use the account but I'm trying *ubuntu for some things (like administering for average users) and now need to login to the forum a.s.a.p...
<wgrant> DarwinElf: It's generally not a good idea to give a password from one site to another site. Have you tried a password reset?
<DarwinElf> well, I didn't do it.  I have no idea how this works.  Which of the three sites that have my same account would I reset it on?
<DarwinElf> i tried resetting it on the Ubuntu site, and it says my account doesn't exist... but on Mozilla/Bugzilla it does, and on Launchpad it does, which I confirmed by looking at my launchpad.net/~user and seeing my username there is linked with a bug I reported to Mozilla...
<wgrant> They're not all one account.
<wgrant> They are different accounts that might, for example, have the same email address.
<wgrant> If you have an existing profile on Launchpad.net without a corresponding Ubuntu One account, create an Ubuntu one account with the same email address and we can link them up for you.
<DarwinElf> they use some sort of OpenID now anyway, right?  I'd like to use that anyway, so they can be one account.  I'm not worried about that
<DarwinElf> i just said it says I don't have an Ubuntu One account
<wgrant> Then you'll need to create one.
<wgrant> To log into Launchpad you need an Ubuntu One account.
<DarwinElf> and i've never logged into launchpad.net ... but somehow they have an account for me there.  I thought if I login to Launchpad.net , then I can login to Ubuntu One?
<DarwinElf> well I want to use my same username.  It says it already exists on Ubuntu One
<DarwinElf> this is me: http://launchpad.net/~dchmelik
<wgrant> Launchpad.net may in some cases have a profile without a corresponding Ubuntu One account, e.g. when comments have been imported from other bugtrackers.
<wgrant> A Launchpad.net profile does not imply that you have an Ubuntu One account. They're related, but they're not the same account.
<wgrant> But you need an Ubuntu One account to log into Launchpad.net.
<DarwinElf> ok... is there any way to find out if the account that supposedly exists with the same username is mine on Ubuntu One or someone else maybe made one with the same name?  Maybe a few/couple other people on the Internet have in a case or two but it's a rare username...
<DarwinElf> i also don't see why I couldn't just login with my Mozilla/Bugzilla account
<wgrant> Why would you be able to log in with it?
<DarwinElf> i meant to launchpad.net
<wgrant> Sure
<DarwinElf> i can at Mozilla/Bugzilla but not on Launchpad
<wgrant> That's not immensely surprising, given that Mozilla's Bugzilla and Launchpad aren't the same service.
<wgrant> Comments from other bugtrackers may in some cases be imported into Launchpad.
<DarwinElf> oh...
<DarwinElf> if an account got created for me it may even have some old email address I no longer can use (like that used to be free but now I'd have to pay)
<wgrant> If you don't have an existing Ubuntu One account, create an Ubuntu One account with an email address that you have control over today. If it's not the same email address as the existing Launchpad profile with the username that you want, you won't be able to directly reuse the username, but if we can verify your identify then you may be able to change it over later.
<DarwinElf> ok... so, I have a Launchpad account, but someone might have that account's name on Ubuntu One?
<DarwinElf> i guess I'll create one in a minute, just don't want to end up with two unless someone can delete the extra one
<wgrant> Account merges are trivial.
<DarwinElf> i might've even logged into Ubuntu One months ago with some other random email I had because it said they'd send you marketing email...  Okay, I have to do some urgent tasks/errands but will see if this works in a while (probably creating one anyway)
<wgrant> DarwinElf: Ubuntu One doesn't send marketing email.
<DarwinElf> i'll quote the statement on that from their terms/privacy page
<DarwinElf> their's or Canonical's, which is all shown when you sign up.  You might be surprised
<DarwinElf> '[...] What do we do with your personal data: We may use your information in the following ways: [...] To market our products or services to you'-- https://ubuntu.com/legal/data-privacy .
<DarwinElf> i see you can also unsubscribe.  Most of these terms/privacy pages are in way too long legalese so people sometimes don't get to seeing every exception like that
<wgrant> Ubuntu simplified its legalese to the single privacy policy a few years back, and unfortunately because parts of ubuntu.com are explicitly for marketing the general policy does permit that.
<wgrant> But, in practice, Ubuntu One data is never used for marketing purposes.
<wgrant> There was one occasion where a few hundred Launchpad email addresses of Ubuntu Developers were used for marketing back in 2009, but that hasn't recurred.
<DarwinElf> ok.  I signed up with same email I have on Mozilla/Bugzilla, so I guess Launchpad or Ubuntu One should be able to combine my accounts and see if someone else has the same username on the other site
<DarwinElf> looks like that's being automated by a page it took me to
<wgrant> If it's a simple case, yeah, fingers crossed. If not, I may need to manually poke a couple of bits.
<DarwinElf> oh, wait... Launchpad didn't update my email address after I updated it in Mozilla/Bugzilla... you have an extremely old email address I had that used to be free, but now is commercial... so I can't login to that one again unless I pay.  They may have even deleted it after many years...
<DarwinElf> is there any way to reload in the correct one from Mozilla/Bugzilla?
<wgrant> That's not really possible. But if you can PM me with the email address on that account, I can free up the username for you.
<DarwinElf> ok...
<DarwinElf> thanks; done
<wgrant> DarwinElf: You should be able to rename your account on login.ubuntu.com now
<wgrant> To dchmelik
<DarwinElf> ok...
<DarwinElf> it said I have to change it on Launchpad... I'll see how...
<wgrant> Ah right.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<wgrant> Second field
<DarwinElf> I guess it's finished... thanks!  Well, except it seemed to have deleted my record of bug reports sent to Mozilla/Bugzilla ;(
<DarwinElf> or maybe on different page...
<wgrant> It's on a different page.
<DarwinElf> yeah, nothing listed anymore on reported bugs...
<wgrant> If you can't prove that you own the old email address, we can't merge the accounts.
<DarwinElf> i can prove it in that it's changed on Mozilla, right?
<DarwinElf> they have records that bugs were reported in an account using one email, then when the same account changed email
<DarwinElf> really, it should've automatically been updated because of being linked to bugzilla.mozilla.org
<wgrant> I mean, there are a great many things that are technically possible.
<wgrant> I'm not sure Mozilla's Bugzilla will readily disclose users' email addresses nowadays
<wgrant> So it's difficult to verify that the email address has changed there.
<DarwinElf> the thing is, the bug was listed on launchpad/~dchmelik .  Now I already have that account but it's no longer listed... so the issue doesn't seem to be merging the account, since I already have it.  I'm confused
<DarwinElf> if it comes to it, I'll pay to get my old email address for a month if I still can
<DarwinElf> i didn't realize I'd actually get my account but then just the bug report would be deleted...
<wgrant> You don't have that account -- you have that username.
<wgrant> As you've seen, usernames can change, and that's what I did to the old account with the email address that you no longer control.
<wgrant> To free it up for your new account.
<DarwinElf> i'm not sure what that means; this is all very confusing
<DarwinElf> here's my old bug report and if anyone was able to message me here I'd reply: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520151#c18
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 520151 in Toolbars and Tabs "Provide 'Single Tab Mode' (option to disable/hide tabs completely) - please!" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<wgrant> When Mozilla's Bugzilla and Launchpad exchanged comments on that bug, Launchpad created a profile based on your identity in Mozilla's Bugzilla, with the identifier being your email address, and reusing your Bugzilla username since that username was available in Launchpad.
<DarwinElf> that's what was listed until a few minutes ago on launchpad.net/~dchmelik .  If that's not believable enough, I'll just pay for the old email
<wgrant> If you really care that much about getting that one bug reference moved over, that's the easiest path. But it seems like a lot of effort.
<DarwinElf> i do care.  Is there any other path, not as easy?  Because it seems this email provider may no longer be in service
<wgrant> To log into Launchpad, you needed an Ubuntu One account. When you created the Ubuntu One account, you created it with a different email address, so when you used that to log into Launchpad, Launchpad had no way to know you were the same person as the profile it saw in Mozilla's Bugzilla. So it created a new one, with a new username. When this occurs, there are two common paths: if the user still controls
<wgrant> the old email address, we or they can merge the accounts; otherwise, we can rename the automatic profile away so the user's real account can have their preferred username.
<wgrant> If you can prove somehow that the Bugzilla account is yours, or otherwise prove that you owned the old account, we can probably arrange that.
<DarwinElf> i'm researching if the hipplanet email (hip.mail.everyone.net / mail.everyone.net  everyone.net ) is still usable from their main domain (the subdomains disappeared)... though I am logged into my Bugzilla account right now, where I linked the bug (above) that Launchpad.net copied in...
<DarwinElf> well, the *.mail.everyone.net didn't disappear as much as it's now just all broken, an almost-blank error page
<DarwinElf> i don't know if any Launchpad people are able to message people on bugzilla.mozilla.org or if I can send you a message there with my bugzilla.mozilla.org account, but I did think of a way to prove it.  I can change my bugzilla.mozilla.org profile image to any image someone here sends me (though I don't think DCC works for me in IRC after I switched from dialup to behind a router, even though I was able to forwards ports 1024 - 5000)
<wgrant> Slightly annoying there's no bio field that you can quickly drop some text in.
<DarwinElf> oh... and I would've done that
<DarwinElf> one thing though, if all the sites use Gravatar, I already have the same avatar or could change it myself to one I show you privately, or something
<DarwinElf> okay, theoretically I could've downloaded that, if the issue is people are thinking I took over my own Bugzilla account
<DarwinElf> i just joined their channel here to ask what could be done
<wgrant> So one alternative would be to quickly update your displayname for a minute, I guess.
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> Though that doesn't show the new email address, does it
<DarwinElf> it's not just the bug report, but Launchpad.net sounds useful if I have a record of things on different sites
<wgrant> Ah!
<wgrant> The Gravatar link will work, actually, won't it
<DarwinElf> not unless it lets you change it to that, but I thought the old email address is the issue?
<DarwinElf> it should
<wgrant> er yeah
<wgrant> Sorry, multitasking, forgot the direction
<wgrant> The Gravatar link tells us the new address, not the old one
<DarwinElf> oh...
<wgrant> Anyway, if you're comfortable updating your displayname for a sec, let me know when you've done it
<DarwinElf> and of course I deleted the new one
<wgrant> Oh huh
<DarwinElf> is that what they call 'real name?'
<wgrant> Nevermind, apparently once I'm logged in I can see your address
<DarwinElf> i meant I deleted the old one from Gravatar, but that's irrelevant now...
<DarwinElf> oh...
<wgrant> Anonymous users can't, but anyone logged in can
 * wgrant pushes some buttons
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~dchmelik
<DarwinElf> i guess that solves it then?  I thought I'd had two or three accounts on Mozilla Bugzilla but luckily I either updated my email address each time or they combined them all
<DarwinElf> awesome.  One thing I'm confused about though, I'm sure I wrote 10 or 20+ bug reports/comments on Bugzilla over the years... I guess not all necessarily are copied over?
<DarwinElf> oh, a lot were for Thunderbird, which I guess now is separate
<wgrant> DarwinElf: Launchpad and Mozilla Bugzilla only exchange comments when users link the bugs on each side
<wgrant> So unless the same bug has been filed on both sides, and a link created, none of the comments will appear
<DarwinElf> hmm...
<wgrant> They're not the same bugtracker, they just have the ability to share some information when users link bugs on either side.
<DarwinElf> i don't think I'd ever signed up to Launchpad until today though... I thought Mozilla did it for me...
<wgrant> When another Launchpad user linked their Launchpad bug to a Mozilla Bugzilla bug, bug comment federation took place. As part of this federation with Mozilla Bugzilla, a placeholder profile was created on Launchpad to which the federated comments were attributed.
<DarwinElf> aha...
<DarwinElf> well thanks for taking care of all that; hope it hadn't been too much trouble.  This seems like a useful site to keep track of one's such activity reporting/commenting stuff on Free/Libre/Opensource Software (FLOSS)...
<wgrant> No worries, glad it was able to be sorted out.
<wgrant> Let us know if anything else needs fixing.
<DarwinElf> hmm... I'm filling out my profile and there's a section if I signed the Ubuntu Code of Conduct... is that primarily that programmers/developers in that project are required to sign it but others don't have to, though in online places they are expected to follow many/most/all the same rules?
<wgrant> DarwinElf: Everyone in the Ubuntu community is expected to abide by it, but signatures are only enforced for those more deeply involved.
<DarwinElf> ok
<DarwinElf> i'm not planning to go against it.  In general I agree with the points, but more than that, I support USA's Constitution first amendment of almost absolute freedom of speech... just in public online areas allowing it to that level usually doesn't work out well
<DarwinElf> LoL, had to update my email address on all three sites... hoping there's an option in the future to have launchpad.net do them all at once, or maybe the associated sites are more independent...
<DarwinElf> even the one I still had on bugzilla.mozilla.net was old, even though I still use it
#launchpad 2020-02-01
<ondrej> Hi, sorry to disturb people on Saturday afternoon, but is there anybody who can either bump my repository size limit or run a cleanup and recalculate the size?
<ondrej> I kind of broke my ppa:ondrej/php packages and I can't upload the fix
<ondrej> cjwatson: pretty please :-)
<cjwatson> ondrej: done
<cjwatson> ondrej: you could consider deleting disco binaries too perhaps since it's EOL now
<ondrej> cjwatson: thank you, I'll purge disco, it was on my list anyway
<ondrej> you are probably aware of the fact that deleting packages in large repositories is broken, and one needs to delete in chunks, but if you are not, I can fill the issue (but you probably are, so just ignore the message)
<cjwatson> ondrej: not specifically aware but probably not surprised.  However if you file a bug and quote a sample OOPS ID then we can go over the SQL statement log and such
<ondrej> cjwatson: ok, I'll do that next time I am deleting bigger chunks (I already purged disco).  Thanks again, the launchpad service is much appreciated!
